#xubuntu 2007-03-26
<limbert65> I've fixed the font sizes in the system menus and the window title bars, but in Mozilla and Sunbird, the menu fonts are huge, and on the desktop the icons are spaced very widely.  Don't know how to fix these.
<limbert65> Any help appreciated.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Just the menu fonts?  Text in webpages renders properly?
<limbert65> yes, the page fonts are fine, it's just the menu fonts, and only (as far as I can tell) in Firefox and Sunbird.  Not, oddly, in Thunderbird.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How did you fix the font size problems in the rest of the system?
<limbert65> Just by using the Settings Manager, under User Interface and Window manager.  Those sizes had changed to 9, and I just changed them back to 12.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you change the DPI, then the menu fonts in Firefox should return to normal.  The others would be temporarily messed up, but changing the size back would fix that.
<limbert65> Chaning the DPI where?
<limbert65> Changing, sorry.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Should be in the 'details' or 'advanced' section of the font preferences.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd check, but I'm using Gnome.
<limbert65> You mean this setting should be somewhere in Xfce's preferences, or in Mozilla's?  I'm hunting, but I'm not finding anything.
<limbert65> Under Mozilla, I'm finding only ways to change the page fonts, nothing about the menus.  Strange also that it's affecting Mozilla Firefox and Mozilla Sunbird, but is not affecting Mozilla Thunderbird (or any other app that I can find).
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xfce's.
<limbert65> ok, hunting....
<limbert65> not finding....
<limbert65> Yeah, I'm not finding anything.  Not finding anything helpful by googling it, either.  Found one other discussion going on of a person with the same problem, and no one knowing how to fix it either.
<limbert65> Frustrating.
<limbert65> Just annoying in Firefox, but it makes Sunbird unusable.  Totally screws up the page formatting.
<limbert65> Smashes things into each other.
<limbert65> And this happened just by inserting a CD.  System totally locked up, had to force-restart.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Well, here's the config file version. http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I was looking for a screenshot of the font config util, but found that first.
<vidd_laptop> when is fiesty supposed to go live?
<limbert65> k, I'll check that, thanks.
<limbert65> So, what you're thinking I should do is change the DPI then change it back?
<t3ster> hey guys
<t3ster> i found the 704 beta im running it right now
<vidd_laptop> *wave* t3ster
<t3ster> problem is my graphics gForce 2 is only half correct
<t3ster> the splash is showing up, but im getting the "no display on 0.0" error
<t3ster> does ne1 know the next step that should fix it all the way?
<vidd_laptop> t3ster, have you tried to reconfigure x?
<t3ster> i did last time, but not on this beta.  you think i should run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sxorg" ???
<vidd_laptop> yes
<tonyyarusso> t3ster: #ubuntu+1 for all feisty issues
<limbert65> I'm hunting through about:config in Firefox, and interestingly there is no line for browser:display:screen_resolution.  Shouldn't there be?
<t3ster> OK ty tony
<limbert65> I mean browser.display.screen_resolution
<t3ster> cant i ujust edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<t3ster> it looked OK when i checked it   =(
<t3ster> my display section is-
<t3ster> Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "
<t3ster> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<t3ster> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<vidd_laptop> t3ster, you have 2 video cards on this box?
<t3ster> nope not even a built in one im pretty sure
<t3ster> its amd box
<t3ster> and im using the glx-legacy  pak  like i should for my gForce2
<vidd_laptop> did reconfigure x fix it on edgy?
<t3ster> no oddly enuf i cant get it going on 611 either
<t3ster> the 606 was doing it though
<t3ster> i hope that helps.   ?
<vidd_laptop> it does...acually
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me edit the Xfce menu, please?
<vidd_laptop> i recomend you try to reconfigure x
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, what do you want to do with it?
<superkirbyartist> Vidd_Laptop: I cannot edit menus such as office, graphics, etc.
<superkirbyartist> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<superkirbyartist> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
* vidd_laptop dontthink you CAN edit those menus....
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: they are generated automatically from the files in /usr/share/applications
* superkirbyartist thinks that there should be some way.  In Gnome, yes.
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: you can, however, add something to them -- just make a submenu that is called the same
<vidd_laptop> >.< this aint gnome?
<superkirbyartist> >_<
<vidd_laptop> sorry....
<superkirbyartist> ^_^
<vidd_laptop> -_-
<TheSheep> @__________________@
<vidd_laptop> _-_
* vidd_laptop needs to reboot
<superkirbyartist> Anyone familiar with Criawips?
<superkirbyartist> !criawips
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
* TheSheep does presentations in vim
<superkirbyartist> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
* superkirbyartist thinks TheSheep is weird, as vim is a text editor :(
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: aren't presentations mostly text?
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep: The boring ones, yes.
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep: Once we saw this presentation, litteraly 95% of the screen was filled with tiny text.  Only two or so images.
<vidd_laptop> 95% text = instantaneous drowsiness
<TheSheep> that's bad, of course, but having lots of images doesn't make the presentation good either
<TheSheep> tiny text = bad
<pygi> jani around perhaps?
<TheSheep> the text should go into your notes and *maybe* a little of it into the handouts
<vidd_laptop> !seen jani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jani - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> vidd_laptop, use seenserv
<pygi> !seen janimo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen janimo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pygi> no go :P
<crdlb> like this: /msg seenserv seen jani
<crdlb>  /msg seenserv seen jani
<pygi> right, got it
<pygi> thanks
<pygi> over 1 day, ergh :P
<vidd_laptop> ty crdlb
<crdlb> just found out about it like yesterday myself
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows a good xubuntu presentations program, please?
<crdlb> superkirbyartist, Powerpoint in wine :D
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, impress (OOo) works for me
<pygi> lol
<superkirbyartist> Will Criawips be fixed in Feisty?
<crdlb> it's not nearly done yet
<vidd_laptop> !criawips
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<vidd_laptop> !impress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about impress - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> =\
<TheSheep> it's part of open office
<vidd_laptop> i know
<TheSheep> !openoffice-impress
<TheSheep> !info openoffice-impress
<ubotu> Package openoffice-impress does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> !openoffice.org-impress
<vidd_laptop> !openoffice.org-impress
<ubotu> openoffice.org-impress: OpenOffice.org office suite - presentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 740 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<TheSheep> hah
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, try that
<TheSheep> hmm... firefox3 seems to be faster
<TheSheep> then 2
<vidd_laptop> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<superkirbyartist> vidd_laptop I need a lightweight one.
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep Firefox 3 takes less memory?
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: not sure
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: didn't test that, but I've heard there is some work on it
* vidd_laptop didnt know there WAS a lightweight presentation program!
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: there are some obvious design mistakes that make ff take so much ram
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: lots of them, in whole spectrum of advancement
<vidd_laptop> and crash java?
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep: FF is a ressource hog but not as much as IE7.  Pre-IE7s are worse.
<vidd_laptop> hah....NOTHING is worse then IE7....imo
<TheSheep> I still wait for them to separate the core browser from the bells and whistles and allow me to install "just browser", without themes, rss, xul, etc.
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: ie6
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep: ie5
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: if you ever done web development you'll know that ie7 is like salvation compared to 4, 5 and 6
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, you think M$ is going to release "JUST" the browser??? or ff?
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep RSS is good.
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: ff
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: at least I hope
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: I prefer other apps for rss
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep: How does it make a difference?
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, i tried my hand at it...but i suck
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: less cruft = more stability, less ram, more speed
<vidd_laptop> so i will bow to your experience
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: the day when ie6 disappears from web the designers will be dancing on the streets
<TheSheep> and run over by trucks en masse
<vidd_laptop> it will be a LONG way away
<superkirbyartist> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<superkirbyartist> What are new changes in Xubuntu 7.04?
<vidd_laptop> i know hundreds of ppl still using win98
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: doesn't matter
<vidd_laptop> i know ppl still running 95!
<superkirbyartist> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: the boss who tells you to make the page will use ie7
<superkirbyartist> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<TheSheep> !botabuse | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<superkirbyartist> TheSheep I am not abusing the bot... I want more info on Windows.
<superkirbyartist> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: then use /msg
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: first warning
<vidd_laptop> please?
<superkirbyartist> Okay, now, where can I find presentations app?
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep = op?
<TheSheep> you can give the commands via private messages
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: only here :)
<vidd_laptop> lol....that's all that matters here!
<vidd_laptop> so you dont think "The Boss" will care that there are thousands of ppl that wont be able to view the page you develop?
<vidd_laptop> seems rather insane
<superkirbyartist> Presentations... please?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The Boss can be convinved to make compromises.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/convinved/convinced/
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, we already made our recomendations
<superkirbyartist> vidd_laptop?  What are they?
<vidd_laptop> impress in OOo or wine M$'s offering
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: he won't even know -- he's not aware that there *are* different browsers
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: really, they usually only care how the page looks on their computer
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: you can sometimes get away by installing firefox for them ;)
<superkirbyartist> What about Ubuntu and PowerPC?
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, i believe you....i dont know how many "bosses" i talk to that know jack ^%# about simple internet related things
<superkirbyartist> And what about Xubuntu Feisty changes?
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, same recomendations for them as well
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: then again, there those smarter ones that just want it to work on 80% of computers
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: and it happens that 80% of computers run msie
<superkirbyartist> What can we expect from Xubuntu Feisty?
<vidd_laptop> superkirbyartist, for fiesty issues, please consult #ubuntu+1
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, so what issues were there with ie6 +<?
<vidd_laptop> from the developer's POV?
<vidd_laptop> that IE7 fixed
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: totally different rules for rendering pages than specified by w3c
<vidd_laptop> w3c?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: starting from a different box model, through rendering bus, unsupported vital parts of the spec and finishing with custom extensions MS added
* vidd_laptop thinks his ignorance is hanging out
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: World WIde Web Consortium, the organisation that standarises html, css, etc.
<vidd_laptop> ahhh
<TheSheep> should probably be wc ;)
<vidd_laptop> so M$ thought it would ignore the w3c and make it's OWN rules, expecting w3c to change?
<vidd_laptop> or to maybe make ppl only use IE?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: no idea, ask Steve
<vidd_laptop> i love it when ppl call up and say "Myfront page extensions dont work" and they hosted on a linux server
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: I think it was in large part the fact that w3c based the specification on netscape in large part
<vidd_laptop> ^are hosted^
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: it doesn't matter how they are hosted -- it works on the client's machine, no? unless you mean ASP or something
<vidd_laptop> no idea....i just get the calls and i tell them we dont support front page extensions AT ALL
<vidd_laptop> then they expect us to jump thru hoops to get thier stuff to work
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> that's understandable
<TheSheep> users don't care about some corporate machinations
<TheSheep> they just want things working
<vidd_laptop> "Please read sub-paragraph E, section 3 of theservice agreement....'At no time shall Front page extentions or any other non-standard protocols be supported'"
<vidd_laptop> then they say "well i want to be on a windows server then"....
<vidd_laptop> "thats your choice....but front page extentions are not guarenteed there either
<vidd_laptop> "so how do i get front page extention to work"
<vidd_laptop> "co-locate a box, and run your own server"
<vidd_laptop> its only and addition 125$ a month....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> would you like me to tranfer you to sales?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> acually...i dont know what the cost is to co-locate a box....its sales job to talk about that
<tonyyarusso> quiet day here
<tonyyarusso> I have some transparency options set right now, and don't remember how I got them, but need to turn them off b/c my video driver is complaining.  Where is that?
<ormiret> window manager settings?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> tweaks
<ormiret> I was close :)
<tonyyarusso> yep - close enough for me to find it :)
<Jester45> can more than one program use the same port?
<tonyyarusso> not simultaneously
<Jester45> do want to help me fix a double NAT problem?
<Jester45> my modem and router both have NAT either can be turned off
<Jester45> right now im tring to forward all ports to my router and then spliT THOSE PORTS OFF to the needed computers
<sigmamu188> dose anyone know how to switch the default monitor in twinview
<sigmamu188> the one i want to be default is the second moniter
<sigmamu188> and i really dont want to use the flat panel as the extra
<crdlb> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<crdlb> sigmamu188, have you followed that guide?
<sigmamu188> no i used the nvidia guide
<sigmamu188> got the dual moniters set up
<sigmamu188> but i can figure how to set the flatpanel as the default
<sigmamu188> and the crt as the 2nd
<kalikiana_> !mozilla-browser
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9797 kB, installed size 29720 kB
<ormiret> sigmamu188: I think it will be which monitor you set up as Screen 0 in the server layout section
<sigmamu188> it shows sreeen 0 and screen 1
<sigmamu188> but no setting to switch them
<sigmamu188> i dont think
<sigmamu188> under desktop preferences
<ormiret> which is which is set in xorg.conf (and I don't think you actually set them in serverlayout now that I've thought about it a bit more...)
<ormiret> stick your xorg.conf in pastebin and I'll have a look to see what changes switch what is screen 0
<sigmamu188> paste bin
<sigmamu188> ?
<sigmamu188> new to me
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sigmamu188> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12094/
<Shaba1> Hello all
<sigmamu188> ormiret: im running a nvidia card with dvi and vga output
<Shaba1> are there any step by step sites for doing a live cd install of xubuntu?
<Shaba1> I am not finding any at the official site
<sigmamu188> i what the dvi to be screen 0
<sigmamu188> Shaba1: frist linux intsall?
<Shaba1> yeah
<Shaba1> Well no
<Shaba1> first one for myself
<tonyyarusso> Okay, you guys know the Orage calendar applet?  Would it be terribly hard to make the tray icon show the correct day of the month instead of just 31 all the time?
<Shaba1> I tried installing unbuntu on the machines at work becasue they were too cheap to by 15 windows licences
<Shaba1> But I finally gave up
<Shaba1> MS agent will not work under wine
<Shaba1> and the web site out kids need to go to has to have that.
<Shaba1> for tutoring
<Shaba1> Anyway no
<Shaba1> but first xunbuntu install
<Shaba1> I am downloading the live cd now
<sigmamu188> shaba1: are you just wanting to run it as a live cd or do you want to hard install it?
<Shaba1> I been fighting with 3 live cd of unbuntu for 5 hours now
<Shaba1> until someone in #unbuntu told me I did not have enough ram on my laptop
<Shaba1> No I want to install it
<sigmamu188> shaba1: do you have a open partition on the laptop?
<sigmamu188> you need a non NTFS partition
<BFTD> isn't it with ubuntu-minimal and then upgrade from within
<Shaba1> and I NEED to be able to run grub to make a linux/xubuntu partion
<Shaba1> just like a Edgy install
<BFTD> install*
<sigmamu188> shsab1: you cant install on NTFS partition
<Shaba1> OH shit
<Shaba1> damn
<Shaba1> this is too damn hard
<Shaba1> it just is
<Shaba1> I mean I love what I see in linux
<sigmamu188> NTFS is a propriety file system that linux cant write to
<Shaba1> but this is gettin getting frustrating
<sigmamu188> i think you can repartition with partition magic
<sigmamu188> without losing data
<BFTD> !language : Shaba1
<BFTD> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Shaba1> yeah if I want to spend $79
<sigmamu188> try torrentreactor
<sigmamu188> if you dont mind cracked software
<sigmamu188> i would ~never~ run craked software
<Shaba1> so xunbuntu does not come with gparted?
<Shaba1> is that correct?
<sigmamu188> i think it dose
<sigmamu188> but you will probably lose data
<Shaba1> think sigmamu188
<Shaba1> sorry not to be rude
<Shaba1> but I am realy frustrated right about now
<Shaba1> I need to KNOW
<sigmamu188> i was trying to think of a windows way to do it
<Shaba1> according to the ubuntu site I can do it from the livecD
<Shaba1> On a livecd install it runs gparted and lets you repartion the primary hard drive
<sigmamu188> i don't know if you can repartition without losing data from the live cd
<Shaba1> according to the gparted site
<Shaba1> you can resize and ntfs partition
<sigmamu188> is that where you coming into the problem?
<sigmamu188> just running gparted
<Shaba1> I am coming into problems just getting install to run
<sigmamu188> or are you trying to resize from the install screen?
<Shaba1> on these 3 ubuntu livecds I have
<sigmamu188> at the select partition to install?
<Shaba1> I never get that far
<sigmamu188> how far do you get?
<Shaba1> farthest I have gotten is the Where are you located screen and then the desktop locks up and the mouse does not respong
<Shaba1> and I have to reboot
<sigmamu188> did you checkmedia before the install
<sigmamu188> ?
<sigmamu188> run the xubuntu cd at boot
<sigmamu188> and select the media check
<sigmamu188> or check media
<sigmamu188> or something like that
<sigmamu188> and if 0 checksum
<sigmamu188> then the cd is good and try to install
<sigmamu188> but it will not let you resize or install to ntfs file system with the cd
<sigmamu188> or rather install prompt
<sigmamu188> i know for a fact
<sigmamu188> been there done that
<Shaba1> sigmamu188.
<Shaba1> I am still downloading the xbuntu live cd
<Shaba1> as I said before
<Shaba1> I have been trying 3 unbuntu live cds all day
<sigmamu188> look pal im just trying to help
<Shaba1> until finally someone in the channel told me that I do nto have enough ram
<Shaba1> and suggested xubuntu
<sigmamu188> run a media check on the live cd
<sigmamu188> how much ram do you have?
<ormiret> Shaba1: if the problems are lack of RAM you probably wont get on any better with the Xubuntu live CD than the ubuntu ones - the alternate CD has lower memory requirements but no graphical interface
<Shaba1> I know
<Shaba1> but you are not listening
<Shaba1> and I am frustrated
<Shaba1> and I hate repeating myself
<Shaba1> especially when I am frustrated
<sigmamu188> i am listening
<sigmamu188> brb have to reboot
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What was the problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The original problem, I mean.
<Shaba1> Uggg
<Shaba1> damn orimet now somone tells me this
<ormiret> how much RAM have you got?
<ormiret> wb sigmamu188, any luck?
<sigmamu188> no
<sigmamu188> but i think i might have found a solution
<sigmamu188> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<sigmamu188> just trying to emplement now
<Shaba1> 256mb
<ormiret> It was the Xinerama way that I was thinking of for a start, twinview seems to automagically do some of it, which is great until it automagically doesn't do what you want :)
<ormiret> Shaba1: that should be enough to run the Xubuntu Live CD.
<Shaba1> well I will let you know
<Shaba1> that is not the problem
<Shaba1> I want :
<Shaba1> #1 run the livecd
<Shaba1> #2 use grub to resize my windows partion
<Shaba1> #3 put xubuntu onto that space I have opened up
<Shaba1> #4 get a menu at boot as to which os I want to start
<ormiret> grub is a bootloader, not for resizing partitions - gparted is integrated into the installer but I'm not sure how good it is at resizing NTFS while keeping the data intact.
<ormiret> grub is what gives you the menu at bootup to choose what OS you want
<Shaba1> I should have type "use gparted to resize my windows partion"
<ormiret> looks like it should work from the installer, but as with all things playing with partitions things sometimes go wrong so make backups of anything important before you start.
<sigmamu188> he is running NTFS
<ormiret> yeah, apparently ntfsresize is integrated into the installer.
<Shaba1> I got everything copied to this desktop
<Shaba1> so not a problem
<Shaba1> it was lucky to because I tried partiton logic on friday and it wiped out my laptop hd
<Shaba1> I had to install windows from the recovery cd
<sigmamu188> bout to re boot
<sigmamu188> not sure if i did this right
<Shaba1> the xubuntu live cd is burning now
<sigmamu188> ok didnt work
<sigmamu188> it gave me an error message
<sigmamu188> and i would not load up the gui
<ormiret> what was the error? and can you put the new xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> i lost it
<sigmamu188> had to restore the backup
<sigmamu188> let me re write what i wrote and paste it
<ormiret> :)
<ormiret> It's time like this I think /etc should have a version control system.
<rici> indeed
<rici> a subversion mount, maybe :)
<sigmamu188> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sigmamu188> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shaba1> grrr
<Shaba1> ok
<sigmamu188> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12098/
<Shaba1> problem
<Shaba1> I just burned the xbuntu live cd
<Shaba1> put in in the laptop
<sigmamu188> ormiret: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12098/
<Shaba1> not I get a [DR-DOS] A:\ prompt
<Shaba1> What is that about
<ormiret> sigmamu188: your "Device[0] " section is missing an S for section
<ormiret> that shouldn't get you to a DOS prompt though :/
<ormiret> bah sorry I'm confusing people
<ormiret> Shaba1: is there anything in the floppy drive?
<Shaba1> no
<Shaba1> there is not floppy drive
<sigmamu188> brb
<ormiret> how did you burn the ISO?
<Shaba1> using nero
<ormiret> if you look at the CD in windows what does it show as on it?
<Shaba1> hold on now I gotta boot windows
<Shaba1> this is too damn hard
<Shaba1> it says "xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<ormiret> you haven't burned the disk properly then, hang on a minute I'll try and get instructions for nero.
<Shaba1> nero 6
<Shaba1> and does it make a difference if it is a cd-r or cd-rw?
<ron_o> it shouldn't Shaba1, but if you have many problems you might be better off with cd-r.
<ron_o> I use cd-rw all the time with no problems at all.
<ormiret> Shaba1: is there a "Burn image" in the file menu of your version of nero? (none of the instructions I can find give a version)
<ormiret> ah, found one for 6: http://iso.snoekonline.com/iso.htm#Nero%20Burning%20ROM
<sigmamu188> fixed the s and still would not work
<ormiret> what error are you getting?
<sigmamu188> xorg.conf video card error
<sigmamu188> have to reconfigure the vid card
<sigmamu188> just like the driver error
<sigmamu188> i used to get
<sigmamu188> used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xconf
<sigmamu188> err
<sigmamu188> -xorg
<sigmamu188> nog -xconf
<sigmamu188> not*
<Shaba1> hold on I will try to find it
<ormiret> sigmamu188: can you got a copy of the working xorg.conf that dpkg-reconfigure produces?
<sigmamu188> yes
<sigmamu188> let me do that now
<sigmamu188> brb
<Shaba1> disk image ormiret
<ormiret> what? is that the closest you can find? For nero 6 there should be a "Burn Image..." option in the recorder menu.
<ormiret> http://iso.snoekonline.com/iso.htm#Nero%20Burning%20ROM
<sigmamu188> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12099/
<sigmamu188> thats the rebuild
<sigmamu188> this is the error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12100/
<rici> ormiret: i think some oem versions of nero are lacking that feature.
<rici> "Nero Express"
<sigmamu188> brb ormiret
<ormiret> Shaba1: if you do have a version of nero without iso burnign capabilities like rici said follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rici> i used infrarecorder. it was painless.
<rici> after spending probably an hour trying to figure out why nero wouldn't do it. :)
<sigmamu188> ormiret: any guesses?
<sigmamu188> this is driving me nuts
<ormiret> sigmamu188: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12102/ is what I think it should be...
<sigmamu188> ok ill reboot and let you know
<sigmamu188> thanks
<sigmamu188> no dice
<sigmamu188> still backwards
<rici> what happens?
<sigmamu188> the dvi is still the 2nd moniter
<sigmamu188> and the vga 1st
<sigmamu188> i switched screen 1 and 0 in the identifier section
<sigmamu188> let me see if that works
<sigmamu188> brb
<rici> i would have thought that he wanted RightOf instead of LeftOf
<rici> but that's based on english, not xinerama, so i could be completely wrong.
<ormiret> I don't think that will change which pipe is used for the default just where in the coords the default screen is put.
<Shaba1> this seems to be working Orionisti
<Shaba1> ormiret
<Shaba1> I mean
<ormiret> Shaba1: excellent!
<Shaba1> actually I am quiting the install
<Shaba1> In order to use gparted for a live cd
<ormiret> is gparted not on the Xubuntu live CD?
<Shaba1> well it did have a partioning program
<Shaba1> but I did not know if it is gparted
<Shaba1> so I am canceling the install
<Shaba1> and using a gparted livecd
<ormiret> yeah, probably best to err on the side of caution when partitioning :)
<rici> definitely
<rici> i was pleasantly surprised to find that windows vista lets you resize ntfs partitions
<rici> hey, do you know anything about thermal monitoring? this CPU has been showing exactly 40.0 degrees since i started it up a couple of weeks ago, which seems wrong.
<rici> the bios itself is locked with a password so i can't verify it at reboot.
<rici> if i didn't have to give the machine back, i'd figure out how to delete the password.
<ormiret> The extent of my thermal monitoring experience is putting my hand near the airvent to see if the machine is running hot...
<rici> yeah, i did that and it is.
<rici> so 40 just seems wrong.
<sigmamu188> im at a loss
<sigmamu188> there has to be a way to switch moniter 0 and 1 positions
<ormiret> sigmamu188: I think I might have found a solution, if you go back to the TwinView set up that was working and add a line Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP,CRT"
<ormiret> in the Section "Device"
<sigmamu188> int he xorg.conf?
<ormiret> yep
<sigmamu188> whicih section device?
<sigmamu188> both?
<ormiret> with TwinView there should only be one
<ormiret> this is going back quite a bit...
<sigmamu188> oh so load the old file?
<ormiret> yeah
<sigmamu188> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12104/ is what i have after sudo nvidia-xconfig -Twinview
<sigmamu188> i have 2 device sections
<ormiret> That's just added TwinView to what you had before...
<sigmamu188> ahhh
<sigmamu188> hold on
<ormiret> I think you want something like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12107/
<sigmamu188> so in the section device for "generic video card"
<sigmamu188> ?
<ormiret> I put it in the Section "Screen" with the other options
<sigmamu188> done
<sigmamu188> brb reboot
<t3ster> hey, im trying to launch quake.x11. i have an "id1" directry with my wads in there, lowercase names, i try to launch it from inside the directory- like-  ./quake.x11 , but when i try that , it says cannot launch no such file or directory EVEN THOUGH its autocompleting the name
<t3ster> what the heck is going on????   =S
<ormiret> odd, can you put the output of 'ls -l' for that directory in the pastebin?
<t3ster> all owned by root
<ormiret> what about permissions?
<t3ster> -rwxr-xr-x is the perms on the quake.x11
<t3ster> bash gives error on them too
<t3ster> ?
<ormiret> which them? and what error?
<t3ster> ive also tried squake
<t3ster> thinking OK maybe x isnt liking it
<t3ster> cant get either to go
* ormiret has never used quake of either variety
<ormiret> so I am kind of stabbing in the dark for what might be wrong...
<t3ster> and i can launch the readmes and things in this directory
<t3ster> it is only when i try to execute the ones from ID
<t3ster> i have tyr-quake too I try & that half goes then dies =(
<t3ster> er
<t3ster> i CANT execute the ones from id. it says theres nothing there even tho it has a size and perms
<t3ster> is it because i have it all sitting inside dir sitting on desktop?
<sigmamu188> didnt work
<t3ster> does it Have to b in /usr/local/games/quake?
<sigmamu188> wouldnt even boot
<sigmamu188> had to use recovery mode to dpkg-reconfigure
<t3ster> ill try coping the dir
<ormiret> sigmamu188: hmmm, that option maybe should be in the device section...
<sigmamu188> said fatal error string 11
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<sigmamu188> thanks for all the help i guess ill just have to keep working on it tomorrow i need to get some sleep
<sigmamu188> work in 4 hours
<sigmamu188> ugggg
<sigmamu188> maybe ill just call miller tomorrow
<sigmamu188> ormiret: thanks for all the help
<ormiret> np, hope you get it working.
<sigmamu188> thanks ill let you know
<sigmamu188> you usually on with that name?
<ormiret> yes
<sigmamu188> ill let you knwo
<sigmamu188> night all
<Darkkish> giam keeps crashing
<Darkkish> at random
<Darkkish> Like one moment i'll be talking, and then bam, gaim is gone.
<Shaba1> anyone still here?
<rici> i am, but i'm leaving soon too
<Shaba1> rici
<Shaba1> Do you know anything about gparted
<Shaba1> I resized my windows ntsf partition to clear up 11.2gb of unallocated space
<rici> and?
<Shaba1> never mind
<Shaba1> I just went for it if it messes up it does
<rimmington> besides updated apps (which are available via apt anyway) will there be any compelling reason to upgrade to 7.04?
* rimmington gives up and walks away
* Gvlaskop is away: Away at the moment
<mstf> hii
<mstf> i have a problem about vbox
<mstf> to add vbox graphic driver
<mstf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12136/
<mstf> which package to install on synapt?
<mstf> Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<mstf> The current kernel version is 2.6.15-28-386
<liutis> all are sitting in silent.. ;)
<judaz> hey, i need help.. How can I navigate a samba server with xubuntu feisty?
<judaz> sorry
<judaz> a workgroup
<judaz> i need to get inside other computer... in a lan
<j1mc> judaz: google for fusesmb xubuntu samba.  :-)  there's a good thread on the forums about it.
* j1mc has been using it lately himself.  :)
<h00t>  hello i've installed totem-xine w/ w32codecs but still can't play avi files ... anyone has any ideas
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<chooser> Evening :) Tell me, does xubuntu detect and allow mounting of other partitions yet?
<maxamillion> chooser: it always has
<maxamillion> chooser: it just doesn't do so automatically
<chooser> Hmm.. Ok. I'll try cd again and check fstab. thankyou
<maxamillion> chooser: no problem
<esc> hi
<esc> i need help
<esc> i have just added a user with the root recovery shell
<esc> and now i can't start any of the guis with that user
<esc> even though i have added that user to sudoers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> guis == administrative applications?
<esc> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is the new user in the admin group?
<esc> hmm probably not
<PuMpErNiCkLe> By default, sudoers includes all members of that group.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Adding the new user should be enough.
<esc> hmm, there is no "admin" group in /etc/group
<esc> ok, i think that i'm gonna reinstall instead of fixing this shit
<esc> for the 4th time tonight, geez, this ubuntu keeps getting wors thank god i don't use it myself anymore
<marcicito> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<marcicito> i need some help
<maxamillion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marcicito> i want to create a folder who can be readed and written by me and my brother, but we have different sessions
<marcicito> a shared folder
<marcicito> anybody knows how to create a shared, writeable folder?
<maxamillion> marcicito: create the folder and then open a terminal and do "chmod 777 folderName/" where folderName is the name you call the folder you create (you might want to make it at /home/ or something)
<maxamillion> marcicito: be patient
<marcicito> im at /home... but i can't even create a folder there. there are only the user's folders
<maxamillion> marcicito: open a terminal and do "sudo mkdir /home/folderName" (it will ask for your password)
<marcicito> :) let's see
<maxamillion> marcicito: and then do "sudo chmod 777 /home/folderName"
<maxamillion> marcicito: and all should be well
<marcicito> yeap...but what's the difference between the terminal and the desktop enviroment, which didn't let me create a folder?
<marcicito> i am admin only in the bash?
<maxamillion> marcicito: until you add someone else, yes
<maxamillion> marcicito: the desktop environment only has your user's privilages and in the command line you can run "sudo" which gives you root privilages
<marcicito> i'ts been two days using linux and i've learned more than ten years using windows :P
<maxamillion> marcicito: good systems tend to do that to you
#xubuntu 2007-03-27
<marcicito> letting behind all the pride of being a linux user....anyone knows in what point microsoft windows is better than linux-based OS?
<rici> marcicito: making money
<maxamillion> marcicito: not true, i make money on a linux machine monday through friday
<maxamillion> marcicito: granted, it is less common to make money running linux ... and anyone who plays video games need windows
<rici> maxamillion: yes, i make money working on linux, too.
<rici> however, bill gates makes more money than both of us put together
<maxamillion> rici: true
<rici> so i think it's reasonable to conclude that microsoft windows is better at making money than linux
<maxamillion> rici: yes, i will agree
<rici> at least for billg
<marcicito> concluding that linux is as good as microsoft?
<maxamillion> marcicito: that's a very strong statement ... it really depends on what you are doing
<maxamillion> marcicito: and also depends on who you talk to, because in the world of computing "better" is a most commonly a matter of opinion
<rici> better is a very nebulous concept
<rici> is a shovel better than a hammer?
<rici> that depends on whether you want to dig a hole or pound a nail.
<marcicito> for example, yesterday i was installing a lot of things on my humble xubuntu, and I dont know why it just crashed so cold...
<maxamillion> marcicito: well ... that's because we are based on ubuntu and its stability is slowly becoming that of microsoft
<rici> is that true?
<rici> i'm sorry to hear that.
<rici> is stability not considered important by ubuntu?
<marcicito> it make me remember win98
<maxamillion> rici: no no, it is ... the issue is that their release cycle is slowly hurting them
<rici> too fast too often?
<rici> i'm actually not much of a linux user. mostly i use mac os x and freebsd. to be honest.
<maxamillion> rici: little of both i think
<rici> but i needed a desktop and freebsd doesn't quite cut it for that
<massctrl> how can I add something to the Multimedia menu? when choosing menu editor all the entries like development, graphics, multimedia aren't there
<rici> i'd heard good things about xubuntu and it hasn't really let me down in two weeks
<maxamillion> rici: i think if they would back it up to 1 release per year, life would be better ... but half the time when i install things they don't work
<rici> mind you i haven't pushed it that hard, and i still haven't quite got the keyboard the way i want it
<rici> yeah, annual release cycles are somewhat more manageable, but the market would probably demand more.
<maxamillion> rici: no other OS on the planet releases every 6 months
<marcicito> i think it's a fault from most users who want to do everything in their pc's, not al aps are thinked to live together...
<rici> the sense that i get is that gtk+ is only recently concentrating on stabilizing APIs
<rici> that's certainly an issue
<maxamillion> rici: i can see application updates every 6 months on major things like openoffice and firefox but a complete new release ... there is no point
<rici> maxamillion: the theory behind component-based software is that you can upgrade the bits independently
<rici> in the ideal, the unix platform is designed to make that possible
<rici> however, the gui framework hasn't reached the level of stability of, say, posix.
<maxamillion> lol ... true
<rici> stable apis are really important.
<maxamillion> i agree
<marcicito> amen
<rici> i have the sense that linux has traditionally disparaged posix, but it's coming round.
<rici> i don't mean stable in the sense that the posix implementation on some OS is bug free, although that would be nice.
<rici> i mean stable in the sense that in three years / six releases, the programs which work now will still work
<marcicito> the sense of working over solid rock, thats stability to me
<rici> that's stability too
<rici> yeah.  a stable api is one whose behaviour is documented and isn't going to change
<rici> the nice thing about working to the posix api is that you don't have to document it. that part's already been done.
<rici> it's just necessary to implement it as per the docs :)
<rici> and that's what's needed for a gui framework, too.
<marcicito> in windows you are opening things and doing your stuff with the "It's gonna crash anytime soon, id better save my work..." sentences in your head
<rici> i think it's pathetic that programs called "productivity suites" are not crashproof
<rici> i mean, that's really awful.
<rici> counter productive
<rici> if you're writing an application for people to use to produce things, you should start with crashproofing, not
<rici> add it on as an extra feature which doesn't work properly ten years later
<marcicito> linux is better because i only know how to do half the things i do in windows, so i didt catch the difference
<rici> i've never lost a file i was editing with vim.
<rici> for example
<marcicito> i gotta go to the gym, too much learning for today
<marcicito> see ya
<maxamillion> rici: yeah ... vim is solid
<rici> vim is solid, but the power supply here isn't
<rici> nonetheless, vim's recovery system has always worked for me.
<BFTD> anyone here from cali?
<maxamillion> negative
<maxamillion> been there once ... wanted to nuke the whole place
<BFTD> which part?
<maxamillion> LA, malibu, and a couple other small places i visited
<maxamillion> never met so many rude, superficial people gathered in one place before in my life
<Howdy125> I'd like to put an icon on the top panel like the firefox one to run thunderbird .. could someone point me to some information on how to do that please. Already tried google without any luck.
<maxamillion> Howdy125: right click the panel and click "add to panel"
<maxamillion> Howdy125: eerrr .... "add new item" and then application launcher, etc.
<Howdy125> Ok .. ty maxamillion
<maxamillion> Howdy125: no problem
<animewars> hey, i'm running xubuntu on a computer with no Internet, and I'm trying to install audacity.
<animewars> i can't because apparently i have no c compiler (no cc, no gcc, nothing)
<animewars> any help?
<ormiret> get the packages that are depended on by build-essential: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/build-essential You cna download them from there.
<animewars> thanks
<ormiret> You might need -dev versions of other packages as well - I'm not sure what audacities depencies are like.
<animewars> yeah
<MattJ> rici: ?!
<MattJ> You escaped from #lua
<rici> yeah
<Jester45> Hello dead as it is most of the time
<Howdy125> Hello back
<Jester45> hehe its like a ping/pong
<wheels3572> Hey Seveas you here
* neozen bashes on feisty with a stick
<neozen> ...why must I blacklist video to get you to work properly!?!?!
<neozen> still seems so wrong!~
<neozen> lol
<neozen> hi all
<grazie> neozen: hi.....what you on about?
<neozen> grazie: edgy and feisty no likey my shiny new laptop
<neozen> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_LCD_brightness_buttons
<grazie> neozen: new hardware and linux don't  get on usually :(
<neozen> not that new
<neozen> lol
<neozen> last october
<grazie> at least it's a known issue - hopefuilly someone will find a fix soon
<neozen> grazie: um.... kind of
<neozen> grazie: they say to blacklist video
<neozen> .....seems......... a little fishy
<neozen> wonder what exactly video handles
<neozen> *video.o
* neozen waves a dead chicken over his thinkpad
<neozen> I'll be fine
<magic_ninja> whats up all
<TheSheep> woe and misery
<magic_ninja> whats a good web dev
<magic_ninja> sup sheep
<magic_ninja> i aint been on this for a while
<magic_ninja> stuck on d2
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: try nvu
<magic_ninja> i want something clean and fresh, but complete and functional, yet not cluttered
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: good luck
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> similar to dreamweaver
<magic_ninja> i know dreamweaver
<TheSheep> then use dreamweaver
<magic_ninja> this bluefish looks good
* magic_ninja is trying to stay open source
<magic_ninja> sick of pirating software when i use an open source OS
<TheSheep> might be tought with theserequirements
<magic_ninja> bluefish looks good
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: ever thought of... buying software? :)
<magic_ninja> but so does nvu
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: i work 50 hour weeks and barely manager to pay the bills (and yes my bills are just essentials for the most part), i don't have the money to drop hundreds or so on something like dreamweaver
<magic_ninja> sidez that aren't we advocating open source here
<magic_ninja> lol TheSheep why we always end up arguing
<TheSheep> sorry
<magic_ninja> nvu it is
<magic_ninja> looks like the best out of all of em
<TheSheep> I just figured that if you know that something is good and you will use it for your work then it's ok to pay for it
<magic_ninja> yea
<magic_ninja> but not for work
<TheSheep> I see
<magic_ninja> my g/f's mom wants me to make a website, so ima make a layout, get some pics on digital camera, and make her a shell
<magic_ninja> i need practice neway
<TheSheep> I could never use any of these automated things
<TheSheep> vim is the best web design tool :)
<magic_ninja> just don't like typing so much
<magic_ninja> i usually get the basics of what i want and then fine tweak it with a basic text editor
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: make yourself templates :)
<magic_ninja> i do
<magic_ninja> i make my own stylesheets too
<magic_ninja> do all my own graphics
<magic_ninja> just havn't done it in forever
<magic_ninja> i don't really have any single skills, except networking, i just kidna know a little bit about everything
<magic_ninja> getting really sick of diablo II lol
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: try nethack :)
<magic_ninja> nethack?
<magic_ninja> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> http://www.nethack.org/
<leon_pegg> hello all
<leon_pegg> I have searched the net but found nothing on this problem I am installing xUbuntu 6.10 and every time it reaches 49% the install halts it is not the media as I have reburned it and also redownloaded is anyone able to help?
<BerndII> Hi, got a question concerning the "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" on a regular ubuntu system. What happens when I do this? Will everything change or is it just that I get another option for my session in gdm? I'd rather keep everything in place but have another desktop choice now.
<BerndII> any help appreciated of course
<grazie> BerndII: you'll install the additional Xubuntu packages and get the XFCE session option in gdm
<albert> is it just my imagination or ist thunderbird very hungry on resources?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a mozilla product.  They tend to be resource-hungry.
<albert> i think i'll switch to evolution
<grazie> I don't use it myself, but I believe later versions of evolution are pretty hungry too
<albert> got any recomendations?
<albert> (i want to organize my palm-dates too)
<grazie> I'm currently relying on webmail (used thundbird in the past) so I can't give a personal recommendation. Some people seem to like sylpheed for being light, but it does have limitations
<grazie> !sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-1build1 (edgy), package size 580 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<albert> mmmh, thank you
<albert> but i think in the case of fetching a-mails and organizing my dates, i won't use a light-weight product.... thought about it, but it makes sense
<albert> -but
<albert> and evolution seems slightly faster then thunderbird anywho
<ravi_master> guys, need sound in listen player, I know it's simple, show me how really quickly
<ravi_master> come on
<ravi_master> all these people and not one answer?
<albert> hi
<albert> !!mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<albert> !diksmounter
<albert> !diskmounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diksmounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<albert> hi, i have a problem with my printer-manager
<albert> the window pops up and then shuts down imidiately
<peweeh> hi
<peweeh> anyone else getting errors installing yesterday's daily xubuntu build?
<totalwormage> what error?
<peweeh> Failed to mount "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5bfbeb30_1eed_4c3f_81df_560debd6a6ea".
<peweeh> i can continue and finish the install process, but i end up with a frozen sys
<peweeh> after rebooting
<albert> can anybody help me with a printing problem?
<albert> i'll soon get mad
<ormiret> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<albert> oh well, i can't access the printing-window. it just closes down, after i open it
<totalwormage> as i have never printed in linux and there doesn't seem to be someone online who did, try #ubuntu
<totalwormage> this is more a sort of regular chat channel, #ubuntu is a help channel
<albert> kk, thank you
<totalwormage> oh bugger
<totalwormage> i thought i was in #ubuntuforums :p
<totalwormage> but anyway
<totalwormage> try #ubunut :p
<j1mc> totalwormage: this is a help channel for xubuntu.  :-)
<j1mc> we help people in here all the time.
<totalwormage> j1mc: yeah, i wasn't paying attention, i thought i was in ubuntuforums :p
<ormiret> albert: can you start the printing window from a terminal to see if there is any output that might explain it just closing?
<grazie> As far as I am aware, this is certainly not a chat channel
<albert> ormiret: i don't know the command-line
* j1mc sees, "(11:31:51) totalwormage: i thought i was in #ubuntuforums :p"  :-)
<totalwormage> *^_^*
* ormiret is not in xubuntu at the moment can someone else start the printing config and use ps to see what the command is please
<albert> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<albert> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
* j1mc <3's ubuntu wiki  :-)  
* j1mc thinks ubuntu wiki is his friend, sort of.
<albert> "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed"
<albert> ah, well, i disabled the printing services and now it works
<albert> so: if i activate printing service (cupsys), the printing window closes down right after it got loaded
<albert> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<albert> i managed it by manually adding a new printer (/usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printer -E -v device -m ppd)
<albert> if someone experiences the problem again
<somerville32> Hi :)
<sdac221x_> can someone tell me how on earth to change the kdewallet password for the prompt i get when i start xubuntu to connect to my wireless network at home ?
<sdac221x_> there doesnt seem to be a program called "kdewallet" on my machine even
<chooser> Hello. Please help :<   1st hdd apt upgrade on feisty 7.04 = blank screen ?!?  Any known reason?
<maxamillion> chooser: i haven't had the chance to run feisty so i wouldn't be of any help :(
<chooser> Hmm. I'm trying to migrate from Knoppix. I haven't had this issue for way longer than I can remember.... I have heard so much about ubuntu greatness, but my first apt upgrade has broken the install. I'm using the livecd right now....
<j1mc> chooser: does it start to boot, and then stop on the splash screen?  (the word "xubuntu" with the pogress bar underneath it?)
<j1mc> chooser: when does it stop booting?
<chooser> jlmc It boots fine, splash is there for a while, then blank.... I have tried recovery mode (init 2). It all goes wrong trying to start X :/     I did try copying my xorg.conf (livecd) to hdd install, but no good. Xorg was upgraded, is it broken in feisty?
<Arkh> chooser, try editing your grub line at startup
<Arkh> and remove quiet and splash
<chooser> Arkh Ok, what in particular?
<Arkh> when the sistem boots
<Arkh> press e
<chooser> Arkh Ok, will try that.
<kunz> jo, we is having trouble getting juk to play files
<kunz> and also we need software to access windows and samba shares graphically, is there a plugin for the file manager?
<chooser> Btw, I have remastered Knoppix to xfce4 (sid/experimental) but want easier option for acellerated graphics, hence Xubuntu :)
<surgy> hi
<surgy> im curently using kubuntu and i have everything setup exactly how i want it. is there any way i can install xfce and just migrate all of my settings and programs from kde? so that everything except for the windows manager whould be the same?
<j1mc> kunz, search for "fusesmb xubuntu thunar" on google . . . it will show you how to set up samba browsing from thunar.
<j1mc> kunz: you may try that search w/o the quotes.
<j1mc> surgy, i know you can do it, but i'm not sure if i know the "exact" way to do it, so . . .   i don't want to give you a wrong answer.  :-)
<maxamillion> surgy: you can either just install xfce from the package manager of your choice or if you would like the xubuntu experience (installed along side what you currently have) just install the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<maxamillion> surgy: it depends on which you want .... the actual xubuntu-desktop with all modifications, customizations and applications that come default with xubuntu or just simply the xfce desktop environment ....
<kunz> j1mc, thx
<j1mc> kunz: you're welcome.  :)
<j1mc> kunz: if i might ask, it sounds like you're using xubuntu at work.  is that right?
* maxamillion is using xubuntu at work :)
<kunz> no i've just converted a mate, and thought xubuntu is quite a good beginners linux
<j1mc> kunz: ok.
<j1mc> maxamillion: awesome.  :)
<j1mc> kunz: it's pretty cool that you've converted a mate, too.  :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm the only one though ... i work in a windows based network but refused to run windows and my boss was nice enough to allow me to dual boot (can't remember the last time i booted the windows partition)
<kunz> i haven't used it for ages, and personally i use grml from grml.org everywhere i go.. and that means i do windows shares with smbclient or smbmount
<kunz> i'm a command line person, sick of colourfull guis, and this machine needs to access the file-server in our flat via smb
<kunz> and a newbie likes to have a graphical representation of rge files
<maxamillion> somerville32: !@!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> :D
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by maxamillion
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<maxamillion> that's better :)
<somerville32> lol
<j1mc> hi cody!!
<maxamillion> somerville32: you out of the hospital?
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by somerville32
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> brb
<surgy> maxemillion: actually i just want to migrate everything i have now to xfce, or better yet, have the choice between the two at my login screen
<kalikiana> hi guys :)
* kalikiana waves
<maxamillion> surgy: well either option i gave you will let you do that, just click the "session" button at the login screen and select which one you want for that "session"
<maxamillion> kalikiana: !!!!!!
<maxamillion> it's like a reunion in here!!!!
<kalikiana> *g
<maxamillion> :)
<surgy> maxamillion: so i can use adept and install xfce and then just choose which one i want at log in screen?
<j1mc> maxamillion: would the xfce metapackage just be "xfce4"?
<j1mc> i know that there is the larger "xubuntu-desktop"
<maxamillion> surgy: sure can :) .... but i would recommend xubuntu-desktop, it will include some programs that might make the experience better .... then again if you plan to keep using the kde apps, xfce4 would create less hard drive clutter
* j1mc has never tried to install ubuntu and then also install xubuntu-desktop.  
<j1mc> i should try that out to see what it's like.
<surgy> maxamillion: thnx a million :)
<j1mc> hehe . . . thxamillion :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: they claim it can be done but going from xubuntu and doing "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" creates conflicts because there are certain apps that are custom compiled for xubuntu using only gtk instead of gnome-libs
<j1mc> hmmm... but doing the same with kubuntu and xubuntu works?
<maxamillion> j1mc: yup, completely different apps
<maxamillion> j1mc: you're running xubuntu correct?
<j1mc> maxamillion: yep
<j1mc> (not right now . . . at "work")  :-)
<maxamillion> j1mc: do "sudo aptitude install nautilus" and it (should) say there is a conflict and hit q to quit, but then do "sudo aptitude install konqueror" and that is fine (tell it n so it doesn't install thought)
<maxamillion> j1mc: ohhhh .... ok
<j1mc> i understand what you are saying, though.  :)
<j1mc> maxamillion: you don't have Ops rights in #xubuntu-devel, do you?  it says, "Herd 2 is released"  :-)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i don't think i do ... lemme find out
<maxamillion> nope
<j1mc> maybe brb was a relative term for cody.  meaning, be back in a few days.  :-)
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> would make me sad
<maxamillion> j1mc: why would i be getting "Could not find 'kbuildsycoca' executable." randomly popping up in my terminal window?
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> :P
<somerville32> I'm back
<maxamillion> sweet
<maxamillion> somerville32: you out of the hospital?
<somerville32> Nope
<maxamillion> :(
<somerville32> I'm in the hospital bathroom stealing someone's wifi
<maxamillion> somerville32: how'd you pull off getting on irc?
<maxamillion> somerville32: lol
<somerville32> ^^
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 must admit he is running Fedora Core 6 right now.
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> that's alright, we will forgive you
<somerville32> hehe
<j1mc> why do you have FC6, cody?
<somerville32> I  bought the latest issue of the Linux Format magazine.
<maxamillion> lol
<j1mc> that magazine is expensive, but i like it.
<j1mc> i kind of wonder how write-in support linux support fits in with our hi-tech forums, but they usually pick good questions to answer, and so i learn new things.
<BlueEagle> Linux Format is a very good linux mag. I subscribed to it before I got ADSL.
<BlueEagle> After that there really wasn't much point. :)
<surgy> when i run the command  "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" i get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/412589 can someone help me please?
<BlueEagle> Even tho the QnA are very comprehensive and the how-tos arr very good imo.
<BlueEagle> surgy: Are those all the errors you get?
<surgy> blueeagle: yes sir
<BlueEagle> surgy: No reason as to why anthy, gdm, mz-t and scim-anthy cause errors?
<surgy> blueeagle: i dont know why they whould cuase errors
<BlueEagle> surgy: Try to install those packages one at a time and see if you can find something more comprehensive like a dependency error or something similar.
<j1mc> BlueEagle: Linux Journal is a little too technical for me right now.  That's why I prefer Linux Format.  I just wish it didn't come with a DVD so I could save $$.  :)
<BlueEagle> j1mc: The DVD was the main reason for me subscribing before I got ADSL. :)
<j1mc> BlueEagle: makes sense . . .  :-)
<surgy> blueeagle: i found the problem, my adept is messed up becuase of a failed install, seams like its locked, a reboot is in order. thnx anyways though
<BlueEagle> I think I only flipped trough Linux Journal once or twice at the store. Didn't really appeal to me for some reason.
<BlueEagle> surgy: I doubt a rebot will fix it..
<surgy> blueeagle: im not a complete newbie, i have had this problem before, if a reboot dfoesnt fix it then -f install will
<BlueEagle> :)
<surgy> :) but thank you
<BlueEagle> surgy: np. :)
<Arkh> surgy, you can remove the lock file
<antares79> hi everyone
<surgy> im waiting on my download to finish then ill reboot and fire up xfce
<surgy> arkh: so i can accidently screw every things up? no thank you
<Arkh> err you know what a lock file is?
<surgy> it keeps me from running adept twice
<antares79> i've got a quick question: is anyone here using an Xmodmap with xubuntu feisty?
<Arkh> so you remove that file
<Arkh> and the lock become revmoved
<Arkh> removed*
<Arkh> it happened to me a couple of times
<Arkh> I just logged in as root, removed the lock and everthing was fine
<Arkh> lol
<Arkh> windows habits hardly dies :)
<BlueEagle> Probably more luck on #ubuntu+1 methinks.
<BlueEagle> antares79: ^
<antares79> thanks blueeagle... do they know anything about xubuntu in there?
<BlueEagle> Well xmodmap is the same for ubuntu and xubuntu isn't it? Or does Gnome has "it's own way"(tm)?
<Arkh> setxkbmap -layout it -model pc105 -variant nodeadkeys
<Arkh> I use this :p
<antares79> no, but xubuntu uses a different set of scripts
<Arkh> on xubuntu :P
<antares79> arkh: mine is a bit more customized :-)
<Arkh> :P
<BlueEagle> antares79: Well I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. :)
<antares79> right you are
<rici> antares79: i have had some wierd results with xmodmap on xubuntu; i use xkbcomp
<antares79> well, the result isn't weird, it works when I run it from a console... but it isn't loaded during the start of the session
<rici> i guess it depends on what modifications you're making. i couldn't get mine to work at all with xmodmap
<rici> did you put it in your x startup file?
<antares79> which one is that? ;-)
<rici> there are tons of them :(
<antares79> besides, it's supposed to be loaded automatically... says /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc anyway
<rici> that's one of them, yeah.
<antares79> i put some debug lines into that script, and it even looks as if xmodmap runs... maybe it is overwritten again later on or something... don't know... i was hoping someone had seen this already and might have dug around a little bit
<maxamillion> gotta run ... work calls ...
<rici> antares79: that's very likely
<antares79> yep... i'll try to find out... more logouts and logins... whooo :-)
<antares79> i'm away now.. thanks
<runtime> Hey
<runtime> anyone know where I can get a xubuntu qemu image?
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: you're there?
<hyper_ch> #xubuntu-dev
<hyper_ch> what's the xubuntu dev channel again?
<harry__> can I install Xubuntu on a 700MB drive?
<hyper_ch> harry__: no
<hyper_ch> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harry__> I want to run a remote session from another computer
<hyper_ch> well, more than 700mb disk space are needed
<harry__> ok
<Shaba1> Helo all
<Shaba1> anyone here at atll
* ormiret is here but will be leaving shortly...
<Shaba1> thank ormiret
<Shaba1> Ok first is there anyway of rightclicking a web page in firefox and saving the shortcut to the desktop like there is in IE?
<Shaba1> Second what windows manager does xubuntu use by default
<Shaba1> Third is there anything like window explore on x untuntu
<ormiret> The second one: xfwm4, Third Thunar
<Shaba1> Thunar
<ormiret> First is a bit trickier, I don't think there is an automated way from firefox but you probably can create launchers on the desktop that will load webpages, I don't know how though.
<Shaba1> how do I get to that
<Shaba1> ??
<ormiret> I think it is File Mnager in the main menu.
<Shaba1> Ok thanks
<Shaba1> ok is there an uninstall icon/program/command
<hyper_ch> Shaba1: (1) Windows Explorer sux :)
<Shaba1> how can I place a program shortcut on the desktop
<Shaba1> or at least in the applications menu
<Shaba1> I downloaded Komposer
<ormiret> You can uninstall things from synaptic.
<Shaba1> and I have it in a directory in my home directory
<Shaba1> but I just found with ormiret 's help how I start it
<Shaba1> I thought it was lost actually
<Shaba1> I found the folder using Thundr
<Shaba1> :)
<ormiret> You can put a link to the executable in the Desktop folder and it should show up
<hyper_ch> Shaba1: for the destkop:  right-click on it --> create launcher --> enter the name of the application (well, mostly the binary is the same as the applicatino)
<Shaba1> how?
<Shaba1> Ok
<Shaba1> hyper_ch,  I hope you are not a bot
<Shaba1> I hate talking to bots
<Shaba1> but I am finding it
<maxamillion> Shaba1: hyper_ch is not a bot ... ubotu is the channel bot
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you're using feisty?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: and what's the dev channel again?
<ormiret> #xubuntu-devel
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: not on feisty yet, i haven't had any time this dev cycle to do testing ... dev channel is ... nvm, got beat to it
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I just noticed a new bug upon the last updates... the shutdown/restart options don't work anymore and sessions can't be saved either :(
<Shaba1> Ok that worked
<Shaba1> I do not have the right icon for it but that is a minor thing
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh ouch
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: you post a bug report on launchpad?
<Shaba1> at least now I can get rid of the .tar and without fear
<Shaba1> :)
<maxamillion> Shaba1: icons are in /usr/share/icons/ by default
<Shaba1> I will get to that later maxamillion  but thanks
<Shaba1> I just wanted some way of at least starting the program first
<Shaba1> taking the most important things first
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: nope, didn't yet
<Shaba1> can you guys answer any questions about xchat
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: also check and see if that bug has been reported already
<Shaba1> while I am here
<Shaba1> seems no on is answering in #xchat
<maxamillion> Shaba1: i haven't used xchat in years, but i might be able to ... what's up?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: will do so tomorrow
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: cool :()
<maxamillion> :)*
<Shaba1> ok is there a /notify command
<Shaba1> that will let me know if someone comes online
<Shaba1> as there is in Mirc
<Shaba1> second
<maxamillion> Shaba1: uhmm... yeah i believe so
<Shaba1> I installed chatzilla
<Shaba1> and for some reason it made mozilla my default web browser
<maxamillion> Shaba1: just type /no and hit the tab key and see if xchat autocompletes the command for you
<maxamillion> Shaba1: you might have to hit the tab key a couple times
<Shaba1> How do l uninstall it so it does not interfere with firefox
<maxamillion> Shaba1: i am almost positive xchat has it ... irssi does
#xubuntu 2007-03-28
<Shaba1> nope maxamillion  that is NOTICE
<Shaba1> ok hitting it twice hold on
<Shaba1> Ok there that did it
<maxamillion> Shaba1: awesome .... as far as how to get rid of ChatZilla, i'm really not sure ... i've never done that
<Shaba1> hmmm
<rici> Shaba1: settings | preferred applications   is probably what you want
<ormiret> is chatzilla a firefox extension?
<maxamillion> ormiret: yes
<ormiret> Tools->Addons then and you can uninstall from there
<Shaba1> nope nothing under Tools-Addons in firefox
<Shaba1> I *think* what happened is that I chose chatzilla from Add/Remove Applications window( which I suppose is just a front end for Symaptic) and it install mozilla along with it.
<Shaba1> No big problem
<Shaba1> but I would like to get rid of them both
<Shaba1> I will just have to get use to xchat
<Shaba1> Guys thanks
<Shaba1> I am not a total newbie
<Shaba1> infact I am a windows systems administrator for a small nonprofit
<rici> you could have installed chatzilla inside firefox, and probably still can :)
<rici> but if you prefer xchat, that's cool.
<Shaba1> I built thier 28 workstation and 1 server network
<rici> if you want to make firefox your default browser, you can do it in settings, i believe.
<Shaba1> Wired the whole thing with cat 5 cable myself
<Shaba1> but linux is a whole new world to me
<Shaba1> rici thanks
<Shaba1> I got rid of chatzilla,mozilla and composer
<sigmamu188> shaba1: you ever get xubuntu running on the laptop?
<Shaba1> using the Add/Rimove program apple
<Shaba1> yep sigmamu188  I am talking to you from it right now
<Shaba1> :)
<sigmamu188> tight
<sigmamu188> were you able to use gparted to resize the ntfs partition
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: wheeler?
<Shaba1> It only took me from 8am Sunday to 4 am monday to do it too :)
<sigmamu188> whats up miller?
<Shaba1> yep
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: nodda bro, just workin'
<Shaba1> I had to download and burn a live cd of gparted
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: so just sitting at a computer watching webcams
<Shaba1> now the thing is when and if I need the space back will it resize that ntfs partiton and FILESYSTEM without me losing windwos
<rici> Shaba1: to put a link on the desktop, by the way, you just drag it.
<Shaba1> windows
<Shaba1> really
<Shaba1> hold on rici
<Shaba1> let me try that
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: well, yes and no ... i'm supposed to be writing some software and working on some other server project but the boss left 30 minutes ago so i am just manning the phones and the irc channels :)
<Shaba1> wait rici  you mean a appication shortcut
<sigmamu188> so do you still have windows running on the comp too?
<Shaba1> or a web link shourcut
<sigmamu188> lol
<Shaba1> Yepper
<sigmamu188> cool
<rici> Shaba1: no, i meant a url shortcut
<sigmamu188> so just a live cd of gpartedm where did you get it?
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: are you going to the formal?
<rici> drag the link from a firefox page, drop it on the desktop, and a dialog should pop up asking you to give it a name
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, i dual boot because sometimes i have to map to windows shares, printers, or servers and some of that is just more easily done on windows ... but nothing I own runs windows ;)
<Shaba1> I need to reorder the grub menu though but there are instructions on how to do that on the ubuntu site
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: of course! i'll be there all suited up
<Shaba1> sigmamu188,  I think the site is www.gparted.org
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: me too, im taking jen ram
<Shaba1> I think
<Shaba1> I have it short cuted ??(if that is a word) on my windows machine at home
<Shaba1> I am on the laptop right now
<maxamillion> Shaba1: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<maxamillion> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sigmamu188> shabal: cool i check it out i need to put a fat 32 swap so i can download and access from window
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: fat32 swap? ... you mean just a shared partition?
<sigmamu188> yea
<sigmamu188> that what i mean
<maxamillion> oh ok
<maxamillion> i was a tad confused
<sigmamu188> i cant write to the ntfs on my 250g hd
<sigmamu188> with linux
<sigmamu188> i can access all my movies and music
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, you can ... but from what i have heard the drivers are a pain
<sigmamu188> but i need to be able to run torrent and access files from windows
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: and they aren't stable ... so i recommend a fat32 shared .... i do that at work, keep most of my files on a 120gb shared fat32 partition
<sigmamu188> i think im gonna make a 100G fat32 partition
<sigmamu188> but i dont want to lose the data on my drive
<sigmamu188> can i do that with gparted?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, it can resize and it will graphically show you how much already has data on it
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i need you widsom to handle this problem
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: im running a nvidia geforce 6800
<sigmamu188> dual head
<Shaba1> I so not thing so sigmamu188
<sigmamu188> and im dual screened on xubuntu
<Shaba1> rici,  you still here
<Shaba1> you drage what??
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, i have dual 21" HiDef monitors here at work running dual DVI out of a nvidia 7900GTX
<sigmamu188> and i cant figure out how to make the dvi output the default moniter
<sigmamu188> it always makes the vga the default moniter
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah ... i dunno
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: well, wait ....
<sigmamu188> i dont want to use my flat panel the xtra
<sigmamu188> ive tried to code twinview
<sigmamu188> over and over and over again
<sigmamu188> is there a way to map the bus address of the dvi head to be moniter 0
<sigmamu188> apposed to the vga as moniter 0
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you can either go out and get the newest nvidia drivers yourself or wait 3 weeks for them to be part of feisty, but the new drivers include an updated nvidia-settings application that let you do all that from a gui tool (that is actually nicer than the one the windows huggers use)
<sigmamu188> at the nvidia website?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg <--- check that screenshot, each box is a partition and the yellow is the used space while white it the free space
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: no, lemme get you a link .... there is a third party repo you can just use apt-get or aptitude to install it
<sigmamu188> ive used gparted before
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: oh ....
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: i mis-understood the convo then
<Shaba1> brb folks
<sigmamu188> i just didn't know that it could resize or write ntfs
<sigmamu188> it wouldnt let me do that months ago when i trued to install xubuntu on the old XPS
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 <--- i know it says "beta" but they have been stable since this was written
<sigmamu188> hey i just realized you could alt+tab on xubuntu
<rici> Shaba1: you drag the link.
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: with those drivers you can run "sudo nvidia-settings" and it will give you the coolest nvidia gui you've ever seen
<Shaba1> what does that do sigmamu188
<Shaba1> what link
<Shaba1> rici
<sigmamu188> try it
<rici> any link
<Shaba1> what link
<rici> the one you want a desktop shortcut for
<sigmamu188> shaba1:just like windows alt+tab
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you don't have to use those drivers if you don't want to, you could just wait until feisty comes out
<Shaba1> But that is it rici. I wanted to find out how to create a shortcut on the desktop of a web page
<Shaba1> I think you are mising what I said originally
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: why can i use gedit
<rici> yes, that's what i'm saying
<sigmamu188> cant*
<Shaba1> rici ok right now I am looking at the yahoo page in firefox
<rici> you put the mouse over top of the link to the webpage. push down on the mouse, don't release it. move the mouse until it is over the desktop. release it.
<Shaba1> ther is no link to it
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: oh yeah .... do "gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list" ... gedit it a gnome app that is part of ubuntu, not xubuntu
<Shaba1> I am at the very page
<sigmamu188> shaba1: right click and select add like
<sigmamu188> link*
<rici> then drag it from the url location bar
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: the site is for ubuntu, but all of the stuff applies to xubuntu since xubuntu is based off ubuntu
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: thanks your my alphalphanator
<maxamillion> lol
<Shaba1> there is not that choice either sigmamu188
<Shaba1> there is a send link choice
<rici> Shaba1: like i said, drag it from the url location bar at the top of the ff window
<Shaba1> but looking at the help file that opens up your default email app and lets you email a link to that page to somone
<sigmamu188> shaba1: are you trying to add to desktop?
<rici> the icon beside the url, actually.
<Shaba1> url or address rice
<Shaba1> rici but I got it now
<rici> if you hold your mouse over the icon, a tooltip will pop up telling you that, too.
<maxamillion> uhmmmm..... wow: http://www.linutop.com/
<rici> you can drag any link. bookmarks, tabs, fave bar, links in a webpage. try it. :)
<Shaba1> ok thanks
<Shaba1> brb
<sigmamu188> cool the alt+tab follows the mouse screen to screen
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ctrl+alt+arrow_left (or arrow_right)  .... try that one out :)
<sigmamu188> sweet
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: and if you go into the settings manager you can make up keyboard shortcuts for just about anything
<joe4444> how can i browse to a shared folder on my local network?
<maxamillion> joe4444: how is it shared? ... what protocol?
<joe4444> XP shared folder
<joe4444> i know exactly where the file i need is, so could i use the smbclient command to copy the file?
<maxamillion> joe4444: can't currently be done on xubuntu without a little bit of trickery
<maxamillion> joe4444: oh, yeah you can do that
<joe4444> can you give me an example?
<maxamillion> joe4444: not off the top of my head, i don't really mess with smb shares to be honest
<joe4444> k
<rici> joe4444: try:  smbget smb://host/share/path/to/file
<sigmamu188> now if only i could play fear on xubuntu
<sigmamu188> i would have no need for windows
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah ... i don't play games on computers so i don't really have that problem :)
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i dont either but i make an exception for F.E.A.R.
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: fair enough
<joe4444> rici, that seems to be working, but i'm not getting the right path...
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i had to add a gig of ram just to get it to run
<sigmamu188> maximillion: it was killing frankendell
<rici> joe4444: you mean it's giving you some other file?
<sigmamu188> frankendell = computer built with old processor and peripherals for the old xps because dell would not just mail me a new motherboard
<rici> you have to use / not \
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: lol
<rici> and you'll need to put quotes around it if it has spaces in it
<joe4444> doesn't windows always create "master" shared folders like $D for the D:\ drive?
<joe4444> this is what i'm trying...
<rici> joe4444: i don't know if all versions do that
<joe4444> smbget -w=HODOR smb//joelaptop/$D/edgy.iso
<joe4444> smb://
<rici> i thought it was D$
<rici> boy has it been a long time since i've played with windows
<joe4444> yeah i'm trying to rid myself of it for good :)
<rici> but i don't know if that would be enabled for network access by default. i kinda doubt it
<rici> you probably need to explicitly share it on the windows machine
<joe4444> it just keeps saying Downloaded 0b in 0 seconds, so i'm assuming that means i've got the wrong path
<sigmamu188> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe4444> well i also have an explicit share on the D drive but it's called (D) Data so the space is an issue... i'll try to rename it
<rici> just use quotes
<sigmamu188> maximillion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12417/
<rici> smbget -w HODOR 'smb://...'
<sigmamu188> how do i fix that
<sigmamu188> ran --fix -missing
<sigmamu188> and got the same message
<joe4444> rici, i think the problem was -w=HODOR instead of -w HODOR
<joe4444> it's working now :)
<joe4444> thanks!
<joe4444> dumb question: xfburn can burn an iso, right?
<sigmamu188> maximillion: do in need to add it as deb or deb-scr?
<sigmamu188> maximillion: to the sources fiel
<sigmamu188> src
<joe4444> hmm... xfburn just shows "no info" when i try to burn this edgy iso =(
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: that's a md5sum mismatch ... did you follow the link i gave you step by step or just throw the repositories in your sources.list and go with it?
<maxamillion> joe4444: xfburn is worthless ... try graveman or gnomebaker
<sigmamu188> maximillion: threw into sorces and went with it
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> let me try again
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: there is something to be said for tutorials .... if people would read them :)
<rici> sadly, they always read the most erroneous ones :)
<joe4444> maxamillion, i can't find either in synaptic
<maxamillion> joe4444: do you have all the repos added?
<joe4444> prob not, fresh install of xubuntu
<sigmamu188> maximillion: actually it was because i didnt add the 64 bit repository
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ahhhhh, what proc you got in that rig?
<joe4444> my laptop cd-rw kept failing to burn the edgy iso (698mb) so i just burned xubuntu (540mb) instead... my new desktop has a brand new burner so i'm trying to use xubuntu to burn the ubuntu-edgy iso
<maxamillion> joe4444: ah ok, well in synaptic go to Settings->Repositories and select the top 4
<maxamillion> joe4444: and then you will probably need to click "reload" so it will go out and download the new info from the extra repos
<joe4444> adding universe was enough to get graveman
<sigmamu188> brb
<sigmamu188> reboot
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: wait
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: what for?
<maxamillion> nvm
<joe4444> hmm, how do i burn an iso with graveman?
<joe4444> i can't find an option
<joe4444> nvm
<maxamillion> :)
<joe4444> seems to be working =)
<joe4444> so is feisty still on schedule for apr 19?
<sigmamu188> maximillion: 3.2Ghz (200X16) pentium with hyperthreading duo core
<sigmamu188> 64bit enabled
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you sure that's a 64-bit cpu?
<sigmamu188> not sure
<maxamillion> you install the 64-bit version of xubuntu?
<sigmamu188> no
<sigmamu188> should i give it a try?
<maxamillion> joe4444: yeah, give or take a day or two
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: no, but i thought you said your problem with the repo was because you had a 64-bit processor but got the 32-bit repo
<joe4444> heh, then i won't have edgy on this new box for very long :)
<sigmamu188> it was
<sigmamu188> when i added the 64-bit repo it no longer gave me the error
<Lsi> to run 32bit version of anything on 64 processor? I thougt it was impossible.
<sigmamu188> im just saying what i did and it fixed the problem
<sigmamu188> my chip is hyper-threading capable emt64 capable
<sigmamu188> or something like that
<sigmamu188> i dont remeber the actual specs
<sigmamu188> i know it shows 2 processes in windows
<Lsi> sounds hazard for me with pentium II running :)
<sigmamu188> lol
<maxamillion> Lsi: no, to run a 32-bit anything on a 64-bit kernel is what's hard ... 64-bit processors have been running 32-bit operating systems for years
<Lsi> ok
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah ... you are going to break something if you try and mix a 32-bit kernel with a 64-bit graphics card driver
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: do this in your irc window "/exec -o uname -a"
<maxamillion> (without the quotes)
<maxamillion> nvm... i gotta go
<sigmamu188> Linux bash-tower 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<sigmamu188> maximillion: how do i acces the nvidia gui now?
<Lsi> You should propably try that 64bit version if your windows said there is two processors
<joe4444> he's gone
<sigmamu188> he is a jerk
<sigmamu188> lol
<joe4444> but he's running a 32-big kernel "i686"
<joe4444> 32-bit*
<sigmamu188> cool
<joe4444> i don't know much, but i've also heard it's a bad idea to mix 32-bit and 64-bit pkgs
<joe4444> so if your kernel is 32-bit you shouldn't install anything 64-bit
<Lsi> that's propably true
<sigmamu188> i didn't i jsut had to add the 64 bit repo along with the 32 bit repo to get the nvidia drivers to install
<joe4444> that may mean it installed a 64-bit driver
<joe4444> i'm not sure how to check
<joe4444> try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-effects
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What 64bit repo?  The repos are divided by name, not platform.  The platform is a variable that determines which package in the named repos you get.
<sigmamu188> deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<sigmamu188> deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/64bit binary/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah, not the official repos
<sigmamu188> no
<sigmamu188> it installed the x86 driver
<sigmamu188> or so it would seem
<Odd_Bloke> If I'm looking to install (X)Ubuntu without X, do I want the alternate CD?
<sigmamu188> whats the command to launch bash
<sigmamu188> im trying to make a shortcut
<Odd_Bloke> NM, I found my answer.
<sigmamu188> gnome
<sigmamu188> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rici> sigmamu188: you don't launch bash. you launch Terminal
<sigmamu188> ahh duh
<sigmamu188> what is the command
<rici> Terminal
<sigmamu188> xfe-terminal?
<rici> with a capital T
<sigmamu188> xfce
<rici> just Terminal. with a capital T.
<sigmamu188> it is telling me that the command is not executable
<rici> or i guess xfce4-terminal
<rici> really?
* rici tries
<rici> wfm
<sigmamu188> ok i tried xfce4-terminal
<sigmamu188> it accepted it
<sigmamu188> but it wont run the shortcut when i this the shortcut key
<Lsi> Or just (alt+f2) and ln -s /home/.../firstness /home/.../linkTOit
<sigmamu188> got it
<sigmamu188> xfce4-terminal /bash
<sigmamu188> so happy &2
<sigmamu188> much joy joy
<Lsi> Would I say 'yay'!
<rici> i dunno, i tried all the options and they all worked
<rici> so i don't know what you were doing that didn't
<sigmamu188> i was adding it as a shortcut key
<sigmamu188> alt+tab now launches terminal
* sigmamu188 in happy land
<Shaba1> Ok hello gusy
<Shaba1> back in windows
<Shaba1> why sigmamu188
<rici> i find the existing alt-tab functionality more useful, but what the heck.
<rici> i added it no problem as a shortcut (using Terminal) with super+minus, fwiw
<rici> also, /bash is not valid; if you meant -x bash, it's unnecessary.
<rici> but anyway, i'm glad you're happy :)
<sigmamu188> i had to type xfce4-terminal /bash to get it to open
<rici> i get an error if i type that.
<rici> invalid option
<sigmamu188> shabal: i added a shortcut key for launching the terminal
<sigmamu188> are you running kde or gnome
<sigmamu188> im running gnome services
<rici> i didn't enable any gnome stuff, except for what's there with xubuntu
<rici> no kde stuff either
<sigmamu188> im just running my session with gnome enabled
<sigmamu188> hmm
<sigmamu188> when i was adding the command under Applications > Settings > Keyboard Settings > Shortcuts
<rici> yep, i did that.
<rici> i filled in Terminal as what to run, selected super + minus as the shortcut key, and tested it.
<sigmamu188> well i guess it was user error
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> it is working now
<rici> cool
<sigmamu188> i just tried it
<sigmamu188> your way
<sigmamu188> but i guess both work
<sigmamu188> lol
<rici> i like the alt-tab task switcher thingy
<sigmamu188> you can alt tab in windows too
<sigmamu188> brb
<rici> sigmamu188: yes, also mac os x
<rici> so i'm used to it.
<posingaspopular> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<greenflubber> does anybody know how to install xubuntu on a imac g3
<sigmamu188> in theory i think just make a partition and install
<sigmamu188> greenflubber: have you tried running the live cd?
<greenflubber> yes
<sigmamu188> never mind then
<sigmamu188> lol
<greenflubber> right now the screen is black
<sigmamu188> on boot up?
<sigmamu188> is there a "_" blinking in the top left corner?
<greenflubber> no to both
<sigmamu188> how far have you gotten
<greenflubber> first it turned on then it said xubuntu and had a loading bar under it then went black
<greenflubber> and that is where i am
<posingaspopular> greenflubber, i think the command is something like hold 'c' on boot of ubuntu
<sigmamu188> did you do a media check
<posingaspopular> of any ubuntu live cd
<sigmamu188> are you trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu
<greenflubber> what is a media check
<greenflubber> xubuntu
<posingaspopular> or something similar
<posingaspopular> oh wait, nvm im stupid
<sigmamu188> when the xubuntu cd boots
<sigmamu188> there is a gui menu
<greenflubber> no
<sigmamu188> first check the media
<sigmamu188> are you doing an altertinitive install?
<sigmamu188> http://pingswept.org/2006/01/08/installing-xubuntu-on-a-g3-imac/
<greenflubber> well currently there is edubuntu on it and i think i need to take that off first because edubuntu doesn't even work on it
<sigmamu188> read that link
<greenflubber> because the computer is to old to run it
<sigmamu188> you should be able to just delete and format that partition
<greenflubber> how
<sigmamu188> using gparted
<sigmamu188> read that link
<sigmamu188> that i just sent you
<greenflubber> k
<sigmamu188> im not sure what version of xubuntu  you are using
<greenflubber> i dowloanded the most recent one
<greenflubber> i typed server and it didn't work
<sigmamu188> if you are using edgy there should be a gui that will let you do the media check and run the life cd with little or no linux knowledge
<sigmamu188> are you at a command prompt
<greenflubber> i am where it says enter live
<greenflubber> or
<greenflubber> live video=ofonly
<sigmamu188> enter live
<greenflubber> it says loading
<greenflubber> kernel
<sigmamu188> ok give it a sec
<greenflubber> white screen
<sigmamu188> it is loading the live cd
<greenflubber> now it is loading xubuntu
<greenflubber> where the bar goes back and forth
<greenflubber> right after this screen it goes black and does nothing
<sigmamu188> black or with a "_" blinking in top left?
<greenflubber> no
<greenflubber> nothing
<sigmamu188> give it a second
<sigmamu188> you said you comp is slower
<sigmamu188> it might take a min
<greenflubber> is there away to take the hard drive out and erase it completely
<greenflubber> still loading
<sigmamu188> you can download a gparted live cd
<sigmamu188> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<greenflubber> does it take long to download?
<sigmamu188> no clue
<greenflubber> i just answered my own question nvm
<sigmamu188> depentds on you connection
<sigmamu188> lol
<greenflubber> now the bar is loading to the right
<sigmamu188> told you it could take a second
<sigmamu188> it is loading it off the cd
<sigmamu188> into your ram
<greenflubber> but now the screen is totaly black
<sigmamu188> after you get installed it will be way faster
<sigmamu188> ok it could take a second
<greenflubber> it looks like the screen is turned off
<sigmamu188> it might flash a few times
<greenflubber> this is what it did last time
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How much RAM do you have?
<sigmamu188> me
<sigmamu188> lol
<greenflubber> i think it is all used up from edubuntu
<sigmamu188> 2Gig
<sigmamu188> no if you booting off the life cd
<greenflubber> which is still on there and i have no clue
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greenflubber: RAM, not disk space.
<sigmamu188> then edubuntu is no loaded in your ram
<sigmamu188> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<greenflubber> i don't know how much ram
<sigmamu188> Ramdon access memory
<greenflubber> i know
<sigmamu188> k
<sigmamu188> what are you running?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> greenflubber: You need at least 128MB to load the livecd, and at least 192 to install from it.
<sigmamu188> g5?
<greenflubber> the live cd
<greenflubber> g3
<greenflubber> does it say how much on a lable in the back of the computer
<greenflubber> it is an imac
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What color imac?
<greenflubber> snow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (The original, 'bondi' blue ones came with just 64MB, iirc.)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<sigmamu188> you might not have enough ram to install
<sigmamu188> pumpernickle: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac_ab.html
<greenflubber> you sure it now edubuntu which i installed not knowing the requirements
<greenflubber> mine is from 03
<greenflubber> i mean 02
<sigmamu188> whats the model number
<sigmamu188> or is there one
<greenflubber> hold on
<greenflubber> m5521
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Shouldn't be a problem then.
<sigmamu188> is the cd still loading?
<ochosi> does anyone know which file is being used for mixer-configuration by alsa when booting normally? it always seems to forget my settings in /etc/asound.state, so i assume this is the wrong file
<greenflubber> yes
<greenflubber> it is the imac g3 500
<greenflubber> and i have the one that has more ram i am pretty sure
<greenflubber> i am going to try the partioner thing that is 50 megs
<greenflubber> brb
<sigmamu188> that will only let you change partitions
<sigmamu188> not install xubuntu
<sigmamu188> restart the linux install
<sigmamu188> and type linux mediacheck
<sigmamu188> after you do what ever your going to do with the gparted
<greenflubber> where do i type linux mediacheck?
<greenflubber> the only place i could type that is write before i type in live to the cd
<greenflubber> that partionure thing will let me delete partions and then i can retry the cd because i think edubuntu is messing up the installation
<greenflubber> because the website says if you have edubuntu and want xubuntu it will just install off edubuntu and i can't do that because my computer doesn
<greenflubber> t have a enough ram or memory to start the os up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bug 22976
<ubotu> Malone bug 22976 in xorg "Live CD boots to a black screen on Blueberry G3 iMac" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22976
<sigmamu188> can you resize ntfs with gparted without losing data?
<sigmamu188> anyone know?
<greenflubber> i might have that on my that will suck
<sigmamu188> pumpernickle: good show old bean
<sigmamu188> pumpernickle: do you think that dapper or breezy would work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sigmamu188: Yeah.  There's a nice chart showing gparted's abilities on gparted.sourceforge.net
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sigmamu188: Nah, that issue seems to have shown up in every release since breezy.
<sigmamu188> but will it kill my data?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Shouldn't.
<sigmamu188> sweet, its worth a try
<greenflubber> i needed to recycle this old mac any ways
<greenflubber> it was a piece of junk when i got it
<greenflubber> thanks for the help
<greenflubber> gpart is for x89
<greenflubber> i mean x86
<greenflubber> thanx for help bye
<sigmamu188> night
<joe4444> is it normal for a clean install on a SATA-II hdd to boot in > 60s?
<runtime> hey
<runtime> I screwed up the configuration of the panels, anyway I can restore it to the default?
<crdlb> runtime, the panel configuration seems  to be stored in ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<crdlb> moving that folder would probably restore the default
<runtime> ok thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, apparently xfce is using nautilus as its file manager. how do i get it to use thunar as the default?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In the 'properties' window for a folder, is there an 'open with' tab?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ahh yes
<CoRnJuLiOx> tghere is
<CoRnJuLiOx> there*
<CoRnJuLiOx> but i wanna make thunar the default
<CoRnJuLiOx> ah. my bad, i thought you meant the right click window. didn't see the 'properties' there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, the 'properties' item inside the 'properties' menu.
<CoRnJuLiOx> ah? it won't select
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm?
<g4h> anyone around at the moment?
<g4h> ok, easy question? I have a couple machines here running samba on xubuntu and I can access both from a  lappy running xP. question being how do i go about accessing the samba shares in xfce? is that something thunar can do or would a different client/browser be needed?
<grazie> g4h: Native thunar....no., but look at >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131. Also linNeighborhood & pyNeighborhood
<g4h> thanks grazie *takes a look*
<grazie> np
<grazie> g4h: you on a g4 mac?
<g4h> nope
<g4h> cant say i'd have any complaints if i were
<Dragoonboy> hi
<Dragoonboy> anyone awake?
<Dragoonboy> can anyone help me with an ATI problem?
<Dragoonboy> bah, good evening... can anyone assist me with an ATI driver install?
<magic_ninja> wats up
<maja> 1
<aussieman> hey xubuntus my panel dissappeared this morning and now i have to run /usr/bin/xfce4-panel in the terminal to get it up. How can I make it happen automatically again?
<TheSheep> aussieman: save the session when logging out -- the panel will be saved with it
<aussieman> ok thanks TheSheep ill try that
<ascaris> hi, i am using 7.04 and when i try to run anything that requires root level access i get the message "Failed to run users-admin as user root"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Feisty support in #ubuntu+1.
<ascaris> thanks
<jmichaelx> how are things going for everyone since the upgrade to 2.6.20-13 in Feisty? it was a big improvement for me in most regards, however my nvidia acceleration is not working well
<somerville32> moo
<j1mc> moo
<somerville32> j1mc, you're missing from #xubuntu-devel
<j1mc> sorry . . . :-)
<khvn> I've got a problem with Rosegarden on xubuntu 6.10
<khvn> it shows a splashscreen but doesn't show up the main window
<somerville32> khvn: Please file a bug. :)
<khvn> pardon a newbie, but how exactly should I file a bug? and is it a bug of Rosegarden or of Xubuntu? :)
<somerville32> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<somerville32> :)
<khvn> thank you very much
<somerville32> When people make comments on your bug, you'll get an e-mail notification.
<somerville32> The bug triagers will most likely have questions for you. :)
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> Oh! And make sure to search before you create a new bug report.
<somerville32> Someone else might have already reported it.
<somerville32> If someone has, you can make a comment on their bug saying you can confirm it.
<somerville32> Anyhows, I gotta run.
* somerville32 waves.
<khvn> thanks again, bye)
<grazie> khvn: If you need a little more guidance this is a good link to follow >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs (but don't get too bogged down)
<tonyyarusso> Is XFCE significantly faster on low resources with one workspace comaparted to four?
<crdlb> tonyyarusso, I don't see why it would be
<crdlb> unless you set separate wallpapers or something
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: some article claimed as much - seemed slightly hokey to me
<j1mc> crdlb: how do you know?
<tonyyarusso> You can do that?
<crdlb> not that I know of
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: i could see some gain in memory consumption, but because of the way xfce handles it i don't entirely see how it would be a drastic increase in speed
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Working on as low as 128 meg RAM - is it worth the loss of coolness and productivity?
<crdlb> tonyyarusso, it seems to me that it only uses more ram if it leads you to open more apps :)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: well, it might help
<grazie> I don't know how workspaces work, but I suspect it something like making a big canvas into a number of small ones. The canvas takes very little resource, but when you start painting.....
<tonyyarusso> Sounds about right
<max_at_class> gotta run to class ... bbl
<art4art> hello
<j1mc> gtg for now.  ttyl.
<Chris1> hi, am i able to configure the "show desktop" button? i want it to just shut the windows of the current workspace down
<grazie> Chris1: do you mean the button has gone? If so, you can add it back by right clicking on the panel
<Chris1> no, that's not the prolem. i want the button just to shut down the windows of the current workspace
<Chris1> shut down = minimize
<grazie> wouldn't thought that was possible without writing your  own applet - maybe someone has done this already?
<maxamillion> somerville32!!!!!
<somerville32> Wee!! :)
<g4h> hey folks. is anyone here familiar with fusesmb? i'm trying to install it but I've been having some difficulties
<maxamillion> g4h: having issues installing it or using it?
<g4h> installing
<maxamillion> g4h: because i don't know much about using it, but installation should be just like any other app ... what seems to be the trouble?
<g4h> well first off it didnt come up under synaptic, so I suspect i have some missing items in my repositories, so i went and manually downloaded it. then during the config it couldnt fing the fuse header files, which also don't seem to be coming up in synaptic >.<
<g4h> noting that I am still a little newish to linux. <.<   >.>
<maxamillion> g4h: ok, delete to downloaded version ... we will get the repositories setup so you can use synaptic to install
<maxamillion> cellofellow: hiya
<g4h> wewtles. thx
<maxamillion> cellofellow: you gonna be there for the meeting today?
<cellofellow> hello's from England
<cellofellow> prolly not
<cellofellow> just sneeking in some online time here.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: england? ... vacation?
<cellofellow> yup
<cellofellow> just got back from 5 days in Denmark.
* g4h drools
<cellofellow> lol
<g4h> i've been waiting to gtfo of the states for a while now.
<maxamillion> g4h: open synaptic and click on Settings->Repositories and then be sure to click the top 4, save and close that little pop up window, then click "reload" and search for it ... should be fine
<cellofellow> gah, this M$ box is so screwy. I tried to run Ubuntu CD but got caught.
<g4h> i'll assume you mean top 5 since cdrom is on the list, and theyre already checked, as wit heverything below them =x
<g4h> part of what has me stumped. it seems like it should have come right up. I did find a post that mentioned it had to be backported, but thats selected too.
<maxamillion> g4h: what version of xubuntu you running?
<g4h> heh, incoming noob question: how do i check that?
<maxamillion> g4h: few ways but we will use this one: open a terminal window and type "cat /proc/version"
<somerville32> Isn't that the kernel version?
<somerville32> I thought that /etc/somethingoranother/issue was the distro version
* somerville32 has to run.
* somerville32 waves.
<maxamillion> somerville32: /proc/version_signature is the kernel version
<somerville32> kk
* somerville32 waves.
<maxamillion> somerville32: /proc/version is .... oh wait
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> lol
* somerville32 continues to wave as he runs away.
<g4h> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5))
<g4h> looks like it shows both
<maxamillion> g4h: yeah, you are running Dapper-LTS
<maxamillion> g4h: i am running Edgy which makes me a bad reference for how to do things on dapper
<g4h> doh.
<cellofellow> Resort to CLI and things are pretty much the same.
* g4h doesnt speak guru yet
<g4h> CLI?
<cellofellow> (putty and winscp; all I need to get back to a sane OS)
<cellofellow> Command Line Interface
<maxamillion> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<maxamillion> :)
<cellofellow> opposite of Graphical User Interface.
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<maxamillion> good bot
<cellofellow> fatten the bot!
<maxamillion> :P
<maxamillion> g4h: basically you are running version 6.06 and i am running version 6.10
* maxamillion just noticed that edgy only had a 4 month release cycle
<cellofellow> 4 months difference aint that much.
<maxamillion> not really
<maxamillion> but there are alot of applications updates
<cellofellow> Hoary2Dapper was 8 months, so they needed a catchup.
<maxamillion> ahhhh
<maxamillion> well dapper is LTS, they needed to test extensively
<maxamillion> imo
<cellofellow> any idea how to make winscp hide dotfiles?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: negative
<cellofellow> that was the point. Apparently Shuttleworth had to pull teeth to get that extension.
<g4h> so would i be able to update to edgy or would that require a new install?
<cellofellow> it's very possible
<cellofellow> change all dapper to edgy in sources.list, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g4h> righto. *tends to that*
<maxamillion> g4h: you would just need to edit a file and enter a couple commands in the command line .... like cellofellow said :)
<cellofellow> it'll take a few hours
<maxamillion> yeah :/
<maxamillion> only downfall
<maxamillion> brb
<g4h> whatev. i've got plenty of time
<g4h> i've been slowly picking away at these little network connectivity issues since december
<cellofellow> I'm in England but if you were to probe me, I'd appear to be in Utah.
<g4h> right now i can access all my samba shares from my laptop, but since the desktops are xubuntu, getting them to access each other is a slightly different case
<cellofellow> use UNIX networking.
<cellofellow> ok, don't ever try to copy an image in TIFF format over SCP. Can you spell slow?
<maxamillion> back
<maxamillion> cellofellow: you shell'd into your server?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> can't find a decent free Windows IRC client
* j1mc|away is using GAIM at work
<j1mc|away> cellofellow: it's not super awesome, but it works.
<cellofellow> well, yeah but does that work off of an SD card?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: irssi has a windows release now :)
<cellofellow> link?
<grazie> cellofellow: xchat too
<maxamillion> www.irssi.org
<cellofellow> (GAH! Proprietary programs!)
<cellofellow> ok, will check it out.
<maxamillion> proprietary programs?
<cellofellow> I openned an image to edit it and i got Macromedia Fireworks (which I asume is dead by now.)
<cellofellow> WinXP is so weird. I makes clicking sounds with the speakers, as if the mouse wasn't loud enough.
<g4h> i always turn sounds and themes off
<maxamillion> lol
<cellofellow> maxamillion: when is this meeting?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: hour and a half if my UTC calculations are correct
<cellofellow> I'm in GMT right now. (Dunno if GMT = UTC or not)
<maxamillion> i dunno
<Vorian> yes GMT=UTC :)
<cellofellow> even with Daylight Savings?
<Vorian> well, thats up to you ;-)
<Ramla> GMT = GMT = UTC, brits @ daylight saving = UTC+1. that's afaik.
<cellofellow> thanks thn
<cellofellow> then*
<pewee> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<cellofellow> goodbye. May check in again later.
<alkoool> how to configure graphical server?
<alkoool> if it crash
<j1mc|away> alkoool: do you know the specs of your monitor?
<j1mc> alkoool: write down the specs of your monitor, and then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<alkoool> thank you i forget only the command
<hyper_ch> hiho
<maxamillion> yo
<maxamillion> somerville32: welcome back
* somerville32 is snagging  some internet in the bathroom again.
<maxamillion> somerville32: lol
<somerville32> If thinks hold up, I  shall be at the meeting :)
* g4h would install a landrop in his bathroom if only for the novelty
<somerville32> Unfortunately, I'll be standing up the entire meeting leaning into the bathroom window edge
<somerville32> Which is rather painful for my hip and wrists
<maxamillion> somerville32: oh that's no good ... nothing you can prop up on to sit?
<somerville32> Nope.
<somerville32> And the laptop is sideways on the sill
<hyper_ch> who is partition encryption savy here?
<maxamillion> somerville32: :(
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: not i
* somerville32 isn't.
<g4h> nay
* maxamillion doesn't have data important enough to encrypt
* g4h would keep it on an isolated machine if he did
<g4h> the only true security is at the cable. =p
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I just read an article about the StegFS and I just tend to think if people would actively use that then RIAA and MPAA wouldn't be able to prove anymore that there is copyrighted materials on the people's computers
<somerville32> interesting
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: ahhhh, yeah ... probably ... everything i have either belongs to me or is open source but i'm sure many people would enjoy where you are coming from
<j1mc> hyper_ch: do you have a linky for the StegFS article?
<j1mc> :)
<hyper_ch> http://www.mcdonald.org.uk/StegFS/ --> unfortunately only up to kernel 2.2
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: is it still being developed?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: here you can only get convicted of sharing material
<g4h> here = ?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I don't think so... unfortunately
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: however the setup is pretty clever I think :)
<j1mc> hyper_ch: where is "here"?    (( (15:48:15) hyper_ch: maxamillion: here you can only get convicted of sharing material ))
<hyper_ch> j1mc: CH --> Confederatio Helvetica --> Helevtic Confederation --> Switzerland
<hyper_ch> the idea behind stefs is that is hat multiple levels of security
<hyper_ch> and that you really can't tell if something belongs to a security level or whether it's just jitter on the harddisk
<hyper_ch> so you could make some mid-security levels and when you are forced to give away the keys then you can give ones of lower security and inspectors can't be sure if there is more encrypted data
<Ansert> hej
<Ansert> have you that error ?
<Ansert> http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=menugn3.jpg
<Ansert> fev second and ist all ok
<somerville32> Ugh oh
<somerville32> It is only 6pm... I thought it was 7pm
<somerville32> I'm going to run out of battery : (
<Ansert> somebody help me ?
<maxamillion> somerville32: i thought the meeting starts now?
<maxamillion> Ansert: you running amd64?
<Ansert> yes and no i and my friends have that problem
<Ansert> and have nvidia graphic cards , this is not problem ati (glrx)
<Ansert> we have*
<maxamillion> Ansert: you trying to run the beta drivers or possibly beryl/compiz?
<somerville32> no, it is 1900
<somerville32> (my time and it is 1800 now)
<Ansert> yes this problem ist = xfce + composite
<maxamillion> Ansert: uhmmm... yeah, i think that is just a render issue and should be fixed if you were to use the stable video drivers
<Ansert> as repair it ?
<maxamillion> Ansert: huh?
<Ansert> new driver for graphic ? install ?
<maxamillion> Ansert: no, the stable one from the repositories ... you said you are running the beta
<Ansert> gf 6600 + closed drivers 1.0-9755
<maxamillion> Ansert: did you install them from the repositories or from nvidia.com?
<Ansert> from nvidia.com
<maxamillion> Ansert: yeah, then i can't help you .... installing from nvidia.com causes all kinds of problems, that's why they are in the universe repository .... sorry i am not of more help :(
<Ansert> thx ;)
<Ansert> this problem ist for dist-upgrade xubuntu 7.04 but not always
<gnomefreak> Ansert: its a gf4 card?
<Ansert> gf6600
<gnomefreak> the nvidia 97xx drivers stopped support for geforce4 cards. in feisty you will need to install nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<gnomefreak> Ansert: im not sure if that is geforce4 or not
<Ansert> as repair it ? know you ?
<gnomefreak> Ansert: we dont support installin gthem from nvidia.com as it builds its own kernel modules
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: naw ... a gf6600 should be on the new drivers, i am running the new ones on a gf6200 at home without a problem
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: ty so its plain geforce than :)
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: yeah, that's what he claims to be running :)
<gnomefreak> yep its plain geforce :)
<gnomefreak> if he had them and upgraded kernel he need to rerun the script for the kernel hes booted to
<gnomefreak> but since the nvidia-glx package == same drivers with patches :) its better to use ours as they update themselves
<maxamillion> Ansert: what is your native language?
<Ansert> pl
<Ansert> maxamillion: write ...
<Ansert> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?p=160431#160431
<maxamillion> Ansert: the channel #ubuntu-pl might be able to help you a little more than we can (just a thought)
<Ansert> maxamillion: thx help you me
<hyper_ch> gn8
<marthinX> Hall
<marthinX> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen?
<maxamillion> marthinX: what language is that?
<vorian> danish i think
<marthinX> sorry ...
<marthinX> ist german
<vorian> eek
<marthinX> i change the room
<maxamillion> marthinX: no worries, i was just going to direct you somewhere that might cater to ... nvm
<vorian> lol
<marthinX> hllo this is me again ... can anybody help me?
<marthinX> I try to install xubuntu on a Fujitsu Lifebook 345 Laptop
<marthinX> baut ist doest work
<marthinX> but it doesnt work
<marthinX> it starts but stops during the boot process without any errors
<marthinX> can anybody help me?
#xubuntu 2007-03-29
<brokenbin> hi
<brokenbin> how come my computer always freezes when i am using the file manager?
<brokenbin> whenever i browse to another harddrive
<maxamillion> brokenbin: i'm not sure, i browse other hard drives all the time ... what version of xubuntu are you running?
<TheSheep> maybe the hdd is broken?
<pewee> i'm running xubuntu 6.10 and managed to install the nvidia drivers..but from time to time it freezes
<pewee> anyone encountered the same issue maybe?
<somerville32> TheSheep: #ubuntu-meeting
<Dragoonboy> hi, anyone help with a mesa problem? I am trying to get beryl to run, but alas, I cant seem to get the mesa drivers not load...
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, what video card?
<Dragoonboy> ATI X1650 AV530LE (or something like that)
<Dragoonboy> The ATI drivers are loaded... xfce works good
<crdlb> fglrxinfo says?
<Dragoonboy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dragoonboy> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Dragoonboy> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Dragoonboy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Dragoonboy> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, lsmod|grep fglrx
<Dragoonboy> ok
<crdlb> what does that say?
* crdlb is terrible at troubleshooting fglrx btw
<Dragoonboy> same thing
* Dragoonboy is greatful becasue your the only one helping
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, that's what lsmod|grep fglrx says ?
<Dragoonboy> oh
<Dragoonboy> hango n
<Dragoonboy> that dosnt return anything
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, then: sudo modprobe fglrx
<Dragoonboy> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-13-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<Dragoonboy> thats prolly bad
<crdlb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, try: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Dragoonboy> dont think I have tryed this yet... ill let you know
<Dragoonboy> linux-generic is already the newest version.
<crdlb> hmm, no idea
<Dragoonboy> I did find the fglrx listed as disabled...
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, oh, that might be a problem
<Dragoonboy> so I removed fglrx from the linux-restricted-modules-common file and added a dynamic link. I have to reboot... i shall return
<pdg37> hey, does anybody know if .Xmodmap is supposed to work automatically in xubuntu feisty? my settings there don't seem to get applied.
<Dragoonboy> ok, so fglrxinfo returns the same thing...
<Dragoonboy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0....... any idea why this line refers to Xfree86 and not xorg?
<crdlb> probably because fglrx hasn't been updated since the fork
<crdlb> (between xfree86 and xorg)
<Dragoonboy> hmmm
<Dragoonboy> does all the ubuntu's use xorg? or just Xubuntu?
<crdlb> all the ubuntu's are 100% identical except for the desktop
<crdlb> you can easily turn ubuntu into xubuntu for example by apt-get installing xubuntu-desktop
<Dragoonboy> well I do not have ubuntu-desktop installed... should I install that (its hugue!)
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, no, that was an example to show how the cores of the *ubuntus are the same
<Dragoonboy> well, my delema is that 7.0.4 makes my wireless work.... but 6.10 does not. However all the documentation about ATI driver and beryl only cover the edgy installiation
<ddfasdf> hey, I'm installing Xubuntu 7 and when I go through the hard disk installer it wont show my partition configuration, it only shows /dev/sda
<ddfasdf> I already have a partition I want to install to
<ddfasdf> I can fdisk as root and see the partitions but the installer wont
<Dragoonboy> are you using the live CD?
<ddfasdf> yes
<ddfasdf> one second, I'll be right back, going to boot it
<Dragoonboy> is there an ATI or fglrx channel?
<crdlb> Dragoonboy, #ati
<crdlb> (don't ask in #xorg, they'll get mad)
<crdlb> :D
<Dragoonboy> heh... I think I found it...
<Dragoonboy> GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<Dragoonboy> I pulled this from xorg.0.log
<Dragoonboy> what is GART (im gonna google it too)
<asdfasdffdas> Hey, I'm in xubuntu right now, and the installer can't see my partitions on my hard drive. I can see them by fdisking as root, but the installer only sees /dev/sda
<pewee> encountered that, like, twice
<pewee> for me it worked with hardcore rebooting again and again, and poof
<asdfasdffdas> hmm
<Dragoonboy> are you looking for /dev/hda? I never saw it... I just used the installer and edited the partation
<pewee> more of a workaround than a solution, but works for me
<Dragoonboy> It said my drives were scsi too... and they are SO not.... but it works...
<asdfasdffdas> I'm looking for partitions, but on the partition editor there are no partitions only the device /dev/sda and the option to create a new partition table
<asdfasdffdas> I already have partitions for the OS and for swap, along with 2 ntfs file systems
<asdfasdffdas> but the installer wont read them
<pewee> mmh..anyone running a 8800 and feisty by any chance?
<pewee> drivers are driving me crazy (no pun intended)
<Dragoonboy> ASDF: Dont you have an option to manualy edit the partation table?
<asdfasdffdas> thats the screen I'm on
<asdfasdffdas> after I selected manual partition editing I have one item in the menu "/dev/sda"
<asdfasdffdas> I can see all my partitions through fdisk, though
<asdfasdffdas> however I can only see them through fdisk as root, is there a way to run the installer as root or login as root?
<asdfasdffdas> I'm not very concerned about security atm
<Dragoonboy> did you write the partatino tabe in fdisk?
<asdfasdffdas> no, just printed it
<Dragoonboy> gotta reboot... brb
<asdfasdffdas> the partition table shouldn't need to be written at all
<asdfasdffdas> the partitions I'm using are already in place and formatted
<asdfasdffdas> they just dont show up in the installer
<Dragoonboy> ok, none of that worked... I still get the same output from fglrxinfo
<dfeesd> Installer still wont see partitions, I can see them through fdisk, need help
<Dragoonboy> are you using the GUI installer? or the text?
<dfeesd> gui
<dfeesd> there's a text installer?
<Dragoonboy> yeah, its on the desktop of the liveCD
<dfeesd> the install icon starts the gui
<dfeesd> how do I specify command line?
<Dragoonboy> hmmm you can do it when you start the CD (its the second or third item)
<dfeesd> k, I'll try that
<Dragoonboy> if I dont see fglrx in lsmod how do I make it go there?
<crdlb> sudo modprobe fglrx
<crdlb> but that isn't working
<Dragoonboy> hmmm
<Dragoonboy> gggrrr
<gfdfgdfds> installer still wont see partitions and there's no option for cli install
<cycro> hello
<cycro> i have xubuntu installed
<cycro> and i installed windows xp on a separate partition
<cycro> now it auto boots to xp
<cycro> how do i fix grub?
<sigmamu188> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sigmamu188> type "gksudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<sigmamu188> into terminal
<sigmamu188> and you cand edit there
<sigmamu188> use the second link provided aboce
<sigmamu188> above
<boris55> is there going to be a 7.04 release of xubuntu?
<sigmamu188> boris55: the beta is out now from what i read about
<sigmamu188> about =  above
<tonyyarusso> yes, it is
<sigmamu188> http://www.xubuntu.com/news/feisty_beta
<tonyyarusso> Final release is expected towards the end of April
<boris55> ok, I'll check it out.  still one of my favorite distros, stupid girlfriend made me wipe it out for vista.
<sigmamu188> SWEET
<tonyyarusso> (19th-ish, or within a week or two of that)
<sigmamu188> you cant dual boot with vista?
<tonyyarusso> boris55: Time for a new one
<sigmamu188> tonyyarusso: how stable is the beta?
<sigmamu188> any clue?
<tonyyarusso> sigmamu188: Varies.  I had issues with video drivers making X consume _huge_ amounts of CPU, but that seems to have been fixed now.  (I've been running Feisty since before the first alpha, only a few significant issues)
<tonyyarusso> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<sigmamu188> tonyyarusso: what vid card?
<tonyyarusso> sigmamu188: ATI Radeon Mobility X/M300
<boris55> I can't wait.  end of april means cheap cpu power, cheap memory and a new os.
<tonyyarusso> Why cheap cpu power and memory?
<sigmamu188> tonyyarusso: is there a knows issue page?
<tonyyarusso> sigmamu188: launchpad.net ;)
<boris55> amd has a price drop coming april 9 on all am2 processors
<tonyyarusso> Not really
<boris55> intel has new core 2 duos coming out on 4/22
<sigmamu188> boris55: i cant wait!!!
<boris55> since xubuntu screams on my slow processor and limited memory, then a processor upgrade will be insane
<boris55> dump the girlfriend get more processing power...
<ron_o> core2duo is simply great.
<a-u-51> im trying to configure x to get my volume buttons to work, anyone know what option xkbmodel i should use, or where to find out what identifier to use
<a-u-51> volume buttons on my keyboard...
<ron_o> a-u-51-  I saw a gentoo wiki on how to set your keys to do just about anything. But I ca
<ron_o> ahh, he left..
<ron_o> oh well.
<ron_o> 'people are jerks. Like if they don't get an answer in one minute or less then who cares. :(
<boris55> dang, I was hoping to get an answer.
<iosdfjdosi> hi all
<iosdfjdosi> xubuntu is awesome!
<iosdfjdosi> hi kalikiana
<kalikiana> hi iosdfjdosi
<kalikiana> wow, a weird name you have.
<iosdfjdosi> yea
<iosdfjdosi> yea i know
<kalikiana> does it have any hidden meaning?
<iosdfjdosi> no
<iosdfjdosi> i wish
<iosdfjdosi> :D
<kalikiana> So does that mean you did not feel like entering a name at all?
<iosdfjdosi> yea
<iosdfjdosi> couldnt think of any name to put
<iosdfjdosi> i just pressed random leters in the keyboard
<iosdfjdosi> is kalikiana your name?
<kalikiana> Actually, as my whois would tell you, it is a nickname.
<kalikiana> It is Hawaiian for Christian, my first name.
<iosdfjdosi> ah
<iosdfjdosi> kalikiana sounded like a girl's name
<kalikiana> About once a month someone says that. What should I even assume looking at your name? :P
<iosdfjdosi> hehehehe
<kalikiana> Many people don't event know that for example Italian has many "confusing" names, like Andrea.
<iosdfjdosi> yea
<iosdfjdosi> Andrea is a guy name
<tonyyarusso> iosdfjdosi: That was my roommate's brother's name
<iosdfjdosi> hehehehe
<iosdfjdosi> really
<Adi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brokenbin> what's the command to format a harddrive?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> `mkfs`
<brokenbin> that's it?
<brokenbin> don't i need to specify the fs?
<tonyyarusso> well, 'man mkfs' for details
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You didn't exactly include all the details of how you wanted it formatted. :p
<brokenbin> do i need to delete the existing partition?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, you can overwrite a partition.
<a-u-51> qeustion- how to make volume button on keyboard faster, takes forever to increase or decrease volume
<brokenbin> so mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hd... would work?
<a-u-51> fine in kde though
<a-u-51> f keyboard button and make a hotkey?
<tonyyarusso> gpocentek: You around?
<tonyyarusso> gpocentek: Thought I'd poke you to take a look at bug 97697
<ubotu> Malone bug 97697 in orage "Panel icon doesn't display current date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97697
<sigmamu188> a-u-51: if you have a wheel mouse just put you pointer over the volume icon and scroll up and down with the wheel
<sigmamu188> oops i guess he is gone
<sigmamu188> i should learn to read the chat log
<sigmamu188> dose konversation support spell checking? and if so how do i enable it?
<sigmamu188> or am i better off with Xchat?
<sigmamu188> never mind
<sigmamu188> answered my own question
<sigmamu188> send
<sigmamu188> oops
<sigmamu188> wrong window
<j1mc> dell is going to do desktop linux, but no word on the distro yet.  http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8436091466.html
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  any word how much they are going to charge for the privilege?
<j1mc> hehe . . . no.  i've just seen that article is all.
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  besides they wouldn't even send me a new motherboard when my XPS fried they wanted me to mail my computer back to them and pay shipping both ways they suck at customer support
<j1mc> well, forget them, then.  i'm buying an HP.  ;-)
<j1mc> wait, i already did.  :)
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  lol, atleast they are admiting to community support
<j1mc> yeah . . . and they're going to give preference to free drivers.
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  i would rather be talking to #xubuntu on freenode that to dell anyday
<j1mc> :-)  me, too, sigmamu188
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  all about the free drivers, its a really good concept though i want to get a toughbook and run linux on it, not sure a bout any compatibility issues though
<j1mc> sigmamu188, me neither.  there's a site, though . . . linux on laptops, where you can search different makes and models.
<j1mc> people report how linux ran on their different laptops...
<sigmamu188> www.linux-on-laptops.com
<sigmamu188> cool
<sigmamu188> j1mc: thanks for the tip they actuallu have toughbook reviews, no ubuntu or xubuntu though
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  maybe ill be the first. who knows
<j1mc> sigmamu188, :-)  yeah, if the other distros give good results, then xubuntu likely will, too.
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  amen to that
<j1mc> at some level, it's just a matter of linux compatibility.
<sigmamu188> j1mc:  im still kinda new to linux, almost a year since i frist started, the first distro was DSL on a flash drive I highly reccomend to to everyone
<sigmamu188> DSL = Danm Small Linux
<j1mc> :-)  i've heard good things about DSL.
<tonyyarusso> DSL didn't detect my ethernet card
<cycro> hello
<cycro> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cycro> i tried some of the suggestions in the first link
<cycro> but now i cant boot into windows
<cycro> any ideas on how i can fix?
<grazie> cycro: do you an error message? have you made any changes?
<grazie> you get*
<cycro> well
<cycro> i had ubuntu installed
<cycro> rather, xubuntu
<cycro> then i installed xp
<cycro> and it would only boot in xp
<cycro> then i reinstalled grub
<cycro> now it only boots in xubuntu
<grazie> cycro: you don't get the option to boot xp?
<cycro> no
<cycro> if i hit esc within the 3 seconds it gives me
<cycro> it shows me a menu
<cycro> with everything but windows xp
<grazie> cycro: do you know which partition xp is on?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> grazie, sda1
<grazie> cycro: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<cycro> k
<grazie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cycro> grazie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12722/
<cycro> mm
<grazie> cycro: I've added xp. give it a try. Spend most of my time on a mac so I'm no grub expert
<cycro> ok thx
<cycro> where did u add it?
<grazie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12722/
<grazie> refresh page
<grazie> at the end
<cycro> i dont see it
<grazie> cycro: try >> http://pastebin.ca/414683
<cycro> ok got it
<cycro> brb while i try
<cycro> grazie, thank you
<grazie> np
<grazie> xp ok?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> another question
<cycro> do u know how i can boot up that xp partition thru vmware?
<grazie> never done that no, but I believe it is possible
<cycro> ive been reading some things on the net, but its quite confusing
<grazie> prolly yes
<cycro> gar
<cycro> alright its late
<cycro> im off
<cycro> bye
<cycro> thx again
<grazie> see ya
<intelikey> xterm help ?  can't get fonts big enough to read  ?
<salomo_> good morning
<salomo_> how can i start my wlan0? without that "networking"
<salomo_> sry...stop ;)
<kumamoto> ifdown wlan0
<salomo_> i founded ^^ thx
<salomo_> but it not works...but i read the manual...ill be back :p
<kumamoto> ifconfig wlan0 down
<salomo_> if i want to start the wlan0 with "sudo ifup wlan0" i get the message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device"
<kalikiana> Where do I change the time in Xubuntu again? I can't remember...
<mpnoibuv> how do I force quit a program?
<Arkh> kalikiana, Applications -- System -- Time and Date
<Arkh> mpnoibuv, killall <name of the program>
<kalikiana> Arkh, Thank you. Now that I see it it should've been obvious. :)
<Arkh> :D
<grazie> Are there any reasons why an upgraded edgy to feisty takes significantly more disk space than a clean feisty install? Of the order 400/500mb
<Arkh> grazie, maybe there are still your edgy packages
<Arkh> try doing a du -hs /var/cache/apt/
<Arkh> mine is 388 MB
<grazie> Arkh: ok thanks for that info
<Arkh> I'm not sure but I think it could be possible
<gpocentek> tonyyarusso: I'll report the bug upstream later today (I don't have time right now)
<mpnoibuv> arkh: belated thankyou for killall
<mpnoibuv> running feisty - whenever I try and open the terminal my screen goes black, then some white text appears talking about starting various things like printing systems etc and running local boot scripts and after a few seconds it goes to the login screen.
<Arkh> mpnoibuv, does your X server works?
<Arkh> did you try to install things like compiz or beryl?
<mpnoibuv> xserver crashes when I open the terminal
<Arkh> mmm very weird..
<mpnoibuv> what are compiz and beryl?
<Arkh> they are some eye candy programs
<Arkh> since they mss up with the X server
<Arkh> I thought it was something related
<mpnoibuv> no i don't have them
<grazie> mpnoibuv: what video card are you using?
<mpnoibuv> Trio 64 3D
<grazie> mpnoibuv: not familiar with that card. have you tried using vesa and doing the same?
<mpnoibuv> what is vesa?
<grazie> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<grazie> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mpnoibuv> everything works fine until I try and open the terminal from the xfce menu
<grazie> mpnoibuv: can you boot into restore mode ok?
<mpnoibuv> I haven't tried that
<grazie> mpnoibuv: also have you picked up the latest updates?
<mpnoibuv> yes
<mpnoibuv> how do I change the driver to vesa?
<grazie> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Try the restore boot first
<grazie> Arkh: not convinced by that 388mb of edgy packages. Something must wrong somewhere. I've got a clean edgy to feisty upgrade taking 2.2G after removing some big packages!
<Arkh> mhmm
<angela__75> hello there, I'm experiencing a very bad fonts visualization (feisty) , I tried with elisanet repositories and with dpkg-reconfigure fontsconfig-...
<j1mc> hi all . . .
<g4h> yo
<j1mc> hi g4
<j1mc> or, g4h . . . :-)
<g4h> ok, this is starting to perturb me. does fusesmb show up in synaptic for anyone else?
* j1mc doesn't have access to a xubuntu machine right now . . . 
<j1mc> g4h . . . sounds like it's missing for you?
<g4h> yep
<j1mc> g4h . . . all your repos set up?
<g4h> so it claims
<j1mc> . . . its in universe . . .   and you're sure that you're typing "fusesmb"  ?  :-)
<g4h> quite.
* j1mc scratches head . . . 
* j1mc just installed it a few days ago.  
<j1mc> g4h . . . are you on dapper?
<g4h> i was. it wasnt showing up on there either. i'm on edgy now
<j1mc> oh, it's only in the repos for edgy and feisty.
<g4h> and since i made the switch, i'm assuming that something in my repos didnt catch up
<j1mc> hmmm . . .   i'm not sure.
<j1mc> i would check your /etc/apt/sources.list . . .   it would be helpful to know for sure . . .
<g4h> >.<
<g4h> just did
<g4h> somehow they got switched back to dapper....wth
<j1mc> woah, that's weird.
* g4h grounds the cat for messing with his repositories
<j1mc> g4h:  hehehe
<j1mc> well, at least you found the problem.  :-)
<g4h> that remains to be seen *searches for fusesmb again*
<j1mc> did you "sudo apt-get update" first?  :-)
* j1mc just wants to be sure . . . . 
<g4h> i reloaded from synaptic
<j1mc> oh . . . ok.
<g4h> \o/
<j1mc> good news?
<g4h> yeah it came up
<j1mc> :-)  xubuntu ftw!
<j1mc> ok . . .  i gtg.
* j1mc --> afk
<kkzilla> hey guys there's a few packages i'm having problems installing like apache 1.x and mysql 4.x where the installer wants gnome... using synaptic, it hangs... how to get aroudn this
<Buddha|> Is there a PPC version of Xubuntu?
<somerville32> I believe so, yes.
<Buddha|> Nevermind, I found it.  It's Edgy, though.  No Feisty version as of yet, it seems.
<somerville32> Interesting. One second.
<somerville32> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/feisty/beta/
<somerville32> Tada :D
<Buddha|> Ooh, Thanks!
<Buddha|> I've got a G3 iMac I'm trying to get up and running.
<somerville32> :)
<Buddha|> I think the screen on it is bad, though.
<somerville32> Ugh oh : (
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Anyone know where the Xubuntu Feisty ISO is?
<somerville32> I sure do!
<somerville32> Do you want the Feisty Beta?
<somerville32> Or today's build
<spasticteapot> Er...whichever one is least likely to go boom when I install it.
<spasticteapot> I'm not a Linux expert - I've used it for a few months as my primary OS, though.
<spasticteapot> I could'nt get any wifi managers to work, so I had to use IWconfig for everything.
<somerville32> What platform?
<spasticteapot> IBM wiped the drive when they fixed my Thinkpad, though, so it's re-install time!
<spasticteapot> Intel. 1ghz Pentium M.
<spasticteapot> CPU throttling or bust.
<somerville32> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/beta/
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<spasticteapot> Downloading now.
<spasticteapot> :)
<spasticteapot> Finally...things might actually RUN!
<spasticteapot> Also...anyone else notice that Windows Vista seems a lot like Enlightenment or KDE, but a lot slower.
<spasticteapot> Tried it a day or two ago. My 1ghz Pentium-M with Intel Integrated felt more responsive than his dual-core e6300 with ATI X1800.
<spasticteapot> I run Xubuntu, he runs Vista.
<spasticteapot> And he's not even set up with an antivirus yet.
<spasticteapot> Hello?
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 went to go eat dinner.
* somerville32 is now  back.
<spasticteapot> Sad, but true.
<somerville32> When I first tried Vista I noticed it looked a lot like KDE too
<spasticteapot> Yes...but buggier.
<somerville32> hehe
<spasticteapot> At least when a Linux program works, it STAYS working. No mysterious DLL-related corruption.
<somerville32> Yeah, I have a windows xp laptop next to me that is suffering from the mysterious dll-related corruption and nothing network-related works. at all.
<somerville32> And you have to really dig in before it starts giving error messages.
<somerville32> Most of the time it just does nothing
<somerville32> lol
<spasticteapot> Eh...I kept getting BSODs.
<spasticteapot> Everyone says "Linux is so hard to use!"
<spasticteapot> Heck, I had more compatibility under Linux than I did with windows.
<spasticteapot> The wireless on/off button worked!
<somerville32> I know what you mean.
<somerville32> Wireless is shot on the Windows 2000 install
<somerville32> I popped in live cd and I had a network connection when I booted. <g>
<spasticteapot> The problem is when it won't work even when you install the drivers.
<hyper_ch> hiho
<somerville32> hiyo
<hyper_ch> somerville32: http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<killsalad> hi all
<brokenbin> how come whenever i am trying to access my other harddrive, my file manager freezes up?
<brokenbin> is there a bug with the system?
<somerville32> hyper_ch, cool :)
<somerville32> brokenbin, there might be. Is the harddrive mounted?
<brokenbin> yes
<brokenbin> as ext3
<hyper_ch> somerville32: that's what I thought... I saw a few times that someone asked to to make their own repo dvd :)
<brokenbin> somerville32: any idea?
<somerville32> One second.
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: maybe the harddrive is wrecked
<brokenbin> wrecked?
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: how did you mount it?
<brokenbin> sftab
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: broken, bad sectors, .....
<brokenbin> ok...
<brokenbin> what can i do?
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: that was just a possible explanation
<hyper_ch> is any important data on that drive/partition=?
<brokenbin> yes
<brokenbin> like all my files
<brokenbin> it worked under fedora
<brokenbin> and i have formatted it yesterday
<hyper_ch> how do you mount it?
<brokenbin> fstab
<hyper_ch> well, that's not how but sort of "where"... how is the command used
<hyper_ch> please pastebin that
<hyper_ch> and also the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<brokenbin> ok, hold on
<brokenbin> /dev/hdd1	/files		ext3 defaults	0	0
<brokenbin> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<brokenbin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<brokenbin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<brokenbin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brokenbin> /dev/hda1   *           1        4725    37953531   83  Linux
<brokenbin> /dev/hda2            4726        4865     1124550    5  Extended
<brokenbin> /dev/hda5            4726        4865     1124518+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<brokenbin> Disk /dev/hdb: 4223 MB, 4223729664 bytes
<brokenbin> 128 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1023 cylinders
<maxamillion> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brokenbin> Units = cylinders of 8064 * 512 = 4128768 bytes
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | brokenbin
<ubotu> brokenbin: please see above
<brokenbin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brokenbin> /dev/hdb1               2        1023     4120704    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<brokenbin> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<brokenbin>      phys=(1021, 127, 63) logical=(1022, 127, 63)
<brokenbin> /dev/hdb5               2        1023     4120672+   b  W95 FAT32
<brokenbin> Disk /dev/hdd: 6448 MB, 6448619520 bytes
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<brokenbin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 784 cylinders
<brokenbin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<brokenbin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brokenbin> /dev/hdd1   *           1         784     6297448+  83  Linux
<brokenbin> root@localhost:~#
* brokenbin was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (flooding of #xubuntu will not be tollerated)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<brokenbin> sorry about the flood
<maxamillion> !pastebin | brokenbin
<ubotu> brokenbin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> np :)
<maxamillion> brokenbin: its ok
<maxamillion> brokenbin: just please use pastebin for long pastes like that one
<brokenbin> ok
<hyper_ch> rule of thumb 3 lines or more --> pastebin
<brokenbin> i didn't know there was a pastebin
<brokenbin> lol
<hyper_ch> there are many
<hyper_ch> I personally prefer www.phpfi.com
<hyper_ch> as you can set keywords (like your nickname) and later search for that again :9
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: nice! ... i'll have to remember that one
<hyper_ch> the original one is www.pastebin.org  --> however that has become quite slow
<brokenbin> http://phpfi.com/221429
<brokenbin> there it is
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I don't see anything wrong
<brokenbin> too many files maybe?
<hyper_ch> please pastebin the output of     ls -al /files
<brokenbin> hold on, my interet is slow now
<brokenbin> http://phpfi.com/221430
<hyper_ch> ah I see
<hyper_ch> the files are being mounted as root user
<hyper_ch> the simplest solution would be to chown them :)
<brokenbin> what's wrong with that?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<brokenbin> it freezes even when i am running as root
* somerville32 squeals like a pig.
<brokenbin> i can still open files from it
<brokenbin> but not under file manager
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<hyper_ch> you don't want to run as root
<hyper_ch> under which file manager?
<brokenbin> im only running as root now
<brokenbin> thunar
<hyper_ch> does thunar run as root?
<brokenbin> i think so
<hyper_ch> you think so or you know?
<brokenbin> it even says at the top, you are running as root, you may damage your system
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<hyper_ch> I just tend to think it's not all running as root
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<brokenbin> what can i do to make it so?
<hyper_ch> you shouldn't run as root in first place
<brokenbin> i am only running as root now because i need the access to some files
<hyper_ch> root is a no-go
<brokenbin> samething under my other username
<hyper_ch> under the other username it's clear... because it's not chowned correctly
<brokenbin> and i do use that username under all other curcumstances
<brokenbin> hold on, let me try something
<brokenbin> brb
<rici> here's a puzzler: when i type a subject line in thunderbird, xorg starts taking up 98% CPU time, and the response is noticeably sluggish. It doesn't happen in the body of the message, and it's less in the to: and cc: bars. Could this have something to do with my font settings?
#xubuntu 2007-03-30
<robert> hello
<robert> how do i find out what ethernet card i have
<maxamillion> robert: enter the command "lspci | grep Ethernet" into a terminal window (without the quotes)(
<robert> ty
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<robert> :)
<robert> mm
<robert> so thats the driver is uses to recognize my ethernet card?
<crdlb> robert, what did it say?
<maxamillion> robert: i don't think so ... i believe that is going to be the listing of the actual hardware as it is detected
<crdlb> it's useful for determining the proper driver though
<robert> it said  Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<crdlb> robert, e1000 iirc
<robert> ..
<robert> ?
<robert> im sorry?
<crdlb> I believe that card uses the e1000 driver
<crdlb> (it's a kernel module)
<maxamillion> robert: yeah, the listing you just showed is just the hardware and not the driver
<robert> oh
<robert> i need the driver
<crdlb> actually it's probably e100
<robert> because xp doesnt recognize it
<maxamillion> robert: "lsmod | grep e1000"
<robert> k
<maxamillion> robert: wait ... the linux driver isn't going to help you windows xp install do anything
<robert> cant i find an xp equivalent?
<crdlb> robert, it will confirm the chipset though
<maxamillion> LOL
<robert> the prev command didnt do netin
<crdlb> robert, do it again with e100
<crdlb> lsmod|grep e100
<maxamillion> robert: no, take the first out put and search google for "Intel Corporation  82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<maxamillion> +driver"
<robert> e100                   38020  0
<robert> mii                     6912  1 e100
<crdlb> yep that's it
<robert> ok
<crdlb> it's the standard intel chipset
<robert> now i need a driver for it?
<maxamillion> robert: under linux? ... no, its already handled
<maxamillion> robert: just configure and go
<robert> i mean
<robert> i need a driver for windows
<somerville32> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<robert> ill check the mental institute.
<somerville32> They're good like that
<maxamillion> robert: http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/pro100ve/index.htm
<robert> thanks, ill check it out
<maxamillion> np
<robert> crap
<robert> i downloaded the driver
<robert> and now i wana put it on a micro sd card
<robert> but it wont let me write to it
<maxamillion> robert: is it mounted?
<robert> i just put it in my slot
<maxamillion> robert: did it show up on the desktop as an icon?
<robert> yes
<robert> i can view the contents of it
<maxamillion> robert: right click that icon and click "mount device" (or something like that)
<robert> cant
<maxamillion> huh .....
<robert> no potion
<robert> er
<robert> oprtion*
<maxamillion> rgr
<robert> err
<robert> option*
<robert> mm
<robert> it was writeable before
<robert> then it stopped
<robert> any ideas?
<maxamillion> not really
<robert> ouch
<robert> mm
<robert> it says its read-only
<robert> do i need some kind of driver to recognize the microsd card?
<maxamillion> robert: no, you shouldn't ... it should just be seen as a usb drive
<robert> it does
<robert> but i cant write
<maxamillion> that's really strange ... it might have to do with the filesystem of the card
<robert> mm
<robert> alright thx
<robert> brb
<jcompton> Is there an easy way to get KDE 3.5.6 into Xubuntu 6.06? I'm only being offered 3.5.5 through Synaptic.
<Jester45> Hello all
<neozen> meep
<jcompton> Hi. Since you two arrived after I asked the question... do you know an easy way to get KDE 3.5.6 into Xubuntu 6.06?
<Jester45> iis that the version in the repos?
<jcompton> Nope, Synaptic only offers me 3.5.5.
<Jester45> !info KDE
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jester45> well im not sure is 0.0.1 realy that mcuh better
<Jester45> you might have to search for tird-party debs or compile your own
<jcompton> Yeah, I know, I need it for a specific purpose. Trying to track down a potential app incompatibility with KDE. A colleague gets it to show up and he uses 3.5.6, I cannot reproduce it with 3.5.5.
<neozen> jcompton: seems like you'd have to spend some quality time with google
<jcompton> neo: Tried that before coming here, got no clear answers.
<neozen> jcompton: bummer
<Koba> Yo
<Koba> Got a question for an xfce/xubuntu user
<Koba> I have a pretty low end PC that I am setting up for the kids, it runs a 400MHz Intel Celeron with 64MB of internal RAM
<Koba> the system specs say that xubuntu should install fine in low memory mode on 64MB of ram
<Koba> but, I don't know why it isn't working, I am wondering is 64MB just won't cut it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are you using the alternate cd?
<Koba> Yeah
<Koba> Pure install disc, not the desktop cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How far does it get?
<Koba> I tried to install it in text mode, to save memory, but it seems to be the same as OEM mode
<Koba> it gets to the detecting hardware part, then finishes, and just puts the cursor below the blue screen, and sits there
<Koba> it has a 4GB partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> OEM mode is likely not what you want.
<Koba> I would put more RAM in it if it was that easy, but it takes PC100 notebook ram (its an old eMachine) so its very hard to find
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How long has it been at that stage?
<Koba> Well, I selected text mode, and it booted up the same GUI-like installer as OEM mode does
<Koba> I left it in that stage for about 10 minutes
<Koba> and it was still the same
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The installer uses the same interface, but OEM mode leaves a lot of the configuration for later when the 'buyer' sets up the machine.
<Koba> oic, well I didn't know that, its always good to know these things :) thanks for that
<Koba> But anyways
<Koba> I was kinda thinking text mode installer like thge old slackware installer modes, where you could see all the output
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you switch to a console, you may be able to see something.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (ctrl + alt + F1, same but with F7 to return)
<Koba> Ah, you can do that? Well, makes sense, sinec the linux kernel is already loaded
<Koba> since*
<Koba> pumpernickel: Apparently crtl+alt+f1 doesn't woprk on the installer
<tonyyarusso> I've heard that too
<Koba> I just tried :\ Hmmm, I wanna know whats happenin while this is just sittin' here, I wonder if there was a hardware issue
<maxamillion> Koba: on the feisty live cd installer?
<Koba> edgy xubuntu altern cd
<grazie> alt+f1
<Koba> detects the hardware, then brings a cursor to the bottom of the screen, and sits
<Koba> alt+f1 does nothing also
<maxamillion> Koba: ctrl+alt+f1 is only for if you are switching to tty1 from X
<grazie> alt+[f2-f6]  actually
<maxamillion> oh ....
<Koba> ok, i'll try that
<maxamillion> yeah ... i think alt+f1 is either blank on the installer or is the tty the installer is using
<grazie> yes
<Koba> woot, alt+f2 worked
<grazie> boot os using it
<Koba> Wow, This is wierd
<maxamillion> Koba: ?
<Koba> Umm, boot the OS? This is the installer cd, not a live CD, also, this computer is running 64MB of RAM, on a Intel Celeron 400MHz (which apparently should install xubuntu fine)
<maxamillion> Koba: yes, it should
<Koba> i'm in busybox right now
<Koba> And not really sure how to start the install via command line
<grazie> Koba: don't you have the installer running already in alt+f1?
<Koba> Well, I started the installer via text mode, then pressed alt+f2, and it loaded busybox
<Koba> and yes, the installer is in alt+f1
<Koba> busybox isn't showing output for anything I do in the installer either
<grazie> alt+[f2-f6]  are alternate consoles...you don't want to start the installer twice!
<Koba> No, I know that
<Koba> but, for some odd reason, the installer stops after detecting the CD ROM stuff, and I can't see any output to see what went wrong
<grazie> i don't i'm understanding the problem
<grazie> din't think*
<Koba> K, I start the installer, load it in text mode, pick my country, then my keyboard layout, then it does a detection for the CD ROM, then it brings the cursor to the bottom of the blue screen, and sits there doing nothing
<maxamillion> Koba: sounds to me like your cd-rom isn't being detected by the kernel .... the bios knows its there and will boot from it but once the kernel loads and tries to look for it, it is unable to find it and then stops ... i had this problem with an older machine and the only distro i could find to boot on it was debian sarge (using a 2.4 kernel)
<Koba> There must be some kind of error
<grazie> i thought 96mb was the minimum ram requirement
<Koba> the thing is, is it seems to go through the detection just fine
<maxamillion> i believe it has something to with 2.6 dropping support for some legacy hardware
<maxamillion> Koba: oh ...
<Koba> No, the xubuntu site says 64MB will run it, but 128 is recommended
<maxamillion> grazie: it will run on 64mb ... i've done it ... its slow, but it installs and runs
<Koba> max: would you suggest any other linux distros for this low end computer? (preferably with apt-get, because there are some edubuntu apps that I want to run on it)
<grazie> dsl
<grazie> no apt-get though
<Koba> dsl runs on this computer, I know that, but, dsl doesn't have apt-get does it
<Koba> no
<Koba> hm
<grazie> i've never tried puppy
<maxamillion> Koba: debian sarge .... debian invented apt, ubuntu only has apt because it is based on debian (just incase you didn't already know that)
<Koba> yeah, I knew that, but its alright, your tryin' to help me, so its much appreciated
<Koba> debian sarge huh, would there be any way  for me to get those edubuntu games onto sarge? (I'll get the names, hold on)
<Koba> Gcompris, and tux4kids
<maxamillion> Koba: ohhh ... let me check
<Koba> k, gcompris works on debian
<maxamillion> Koba: tux4kids is a no go on sarge ... probably on etch though, you could see if etch will install
<Koba> etch?
<Koba> I'm on the debian page, and all I see is the stable release
<maxamillion> Koba: its debian's testing branch ... it will be stable release in a couple months
<Koba> oh ok
<pirea> Those maintainers would deprive the poor children of their tux4kids? :(
<Koba> lol
<maxamillion> Koba: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/ <--- etch release candidate 2 image
<maxamillion> pirea: i don't think tux4kids existed when sarge repos went to a package freeze
<grazie> i don't really know any games, but will those games run properly with low ram?
* maxamillion doesn't assume so
<Koba> yeah...
<Koba> Well, it's worth a try, I guess
* grazie true
<pirea> I so forgot why I came in here... oh, where can you find daily snapshots again? :)
<Koba> holy, etch is 3 DVD's large...?
<grazie> get net-install cd
<Koba> That would take a very long to install
<grazie> not if you've got a good conection. it quicker than reading the cd usually
<maxamillion> Koba: either get the net-install cd or get cd1 and cd2, those are all you need for install (if you just want minimal you can get away with cd1)
<Koba> alright
* grazie has not time for distros that still need loads of cds or a dvd to install it
* maxamillion doesn't either
* Koba hsa not time for silly computers with hardly any system memory -_-
<Koba> what is DSL based on?
<maxamillion> Koba: debian
<maxamillion> Koba: well technically on knoppix, but knoppix is based on debian and DSL has a very stripped down version of the debian base system and thus apt doesn't fully work
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: j0
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  whats up player?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: homework up to my ears
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  just made it back to houston
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: if i post my xorg.conf i the paste bin do you think you could take a look at it
<sigmamu188> oh
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> never mind
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  just read the line wrote
<Koba> So, if I downloaded a debian version of gcompris, and compiled it on DSL, it would work?
<grazie> Koba: is there no .deb package?
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  whats the word on the beta? you think its stable enough for a novice like me?
<maxamillion> Koba: in theory ... you might even be able to download a debian version of gcompris and just use dpkg to install ... dunno about dependencies though
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, i run it at work right now (still use edgy at home though)
<Koba> grazie: there might be, but sources always seem to work better
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  any  conflicts with nvidia that you know of?
<grazie> Koba: that's a low spec machine for compiling :(
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: no, it has the new drivers too and include that tool i told you about ... I bet money the nvidia tool in feisty would fix your problem
<Koba> grazie: I know
<Koba> Not much you can really do with this machine
<Koba> but it was free (for a reason)
<Koba> runs windows 98, but I hate windows, and windows hates children
<sigmamu188> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  can i upgrade though terminal or do i need to download and burn it to a cd?
* grazie thinks fresh install is better option whenever possible
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you can upgrade through terminal ... just open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change ever instance of "edgy" to "feisty" and do "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then reboot and do "sudo aptitude upgrade" and that will upgrade you to feisty system, reboot and then upgrade all the applications
<sigmamu188> here goes nothing
<Koba> is there a command to check which HDA drives are available?
<Koba> and how big they are?
<rici> anyone got a pointer on thunderbird sometimes pegging the CPU? Actually, it's xorg which pegs, but it only happens when i'm typing in the subject line in thunderbird.
<sigmamu188> rici:  i never get that problem
<grazie> Koba: df -h
<maxamillion> rici: no clue but i have noticed firefox do that from time to time ... i hope it was fixed in the recent update
<Koba> grazie: hm, dsl doesn't seem to have my hard drive in the fstab
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  what is the hd command?
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  i typed it in on a whim and it returned a blank line
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: or rather what dose it do?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: what hd command?
<rici> maxamillion: it happens occasionally in ff too but only when i have acrobat running; i kinda expect that sort of thing from acrobat
<rici> but with thunderbird it's consistent.
<grazie> Koba: don't understand you
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  type "hd" into terminal
<maxamillion> rici: oooh, yeah ... i would bet that's accrobat
<Koba> grazie: Umm, when I use df -h, there is no hda listed
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: that's a hexdump command ... why on earth would you do that?
<grazie> Koba: is dsl installed or live cd?
<Koba> live cd
<Koba> I am trying to install it
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  i dont know, curiosity. what did i just do?
<grazie> Koba: odd!
<rici> sigmamu188: you asked for a hexadecimal dump of what you were about to type
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i tend to learn things the hard way, so if i didn't type anything it didnt do anything.
<Koba> grazie: Yeah, I know
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  when you react like that you make me think i fried something
<grazie> Koba: I'm just booting dsl under vbox to check
<rici> perhaps your expectations
<sigmamu188> grazie:  dsl rocks
<sigmamu188> grazie:  for jump drive apps
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: uhmmm.... use man pages to learn, its sager
<maxamillion> safer(
<maxamillion> **
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: do "man <command>" in the terminal
<Koba> sigmamu188: Yeah, i'm trying to do a HDD install of DSL right now, but its fighting me
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: it tells you about it and how to use it
<sigmamu188> Koba:  i did that a long time ago
<sigmamu188> Koba:  that was the first install of linux i ever did on my old old dell
<grazie> Koba: you're right ..it does auto detect the hd...you'll need to manually mount the partitions
<Koba> uhg, the mouse is so unsensative in DSL too... If I don't move it fast, it won't move at all
<sigmamu188> Koba:  is it wireless?
<Koba> grazie: DO you think you could help me in mounting those partitions?
<Koba> sigmamu188: nope, its an old eMachine eOne 433
<sigmamu188> Koba: that might be the problem
<Koba> oh, you mean the mouse?
<Koba> no, its a wired nexxtech
<sigmamu188> Koba: i had no problems with a logitech hard wired mouse
<sigmamu188> Koba:  lazer
<Koba> yep its laser
<Koba> wired laser nexxtech
<sigmamu188> hmm
<sigmamu188> Koba:  no clue then
<grazie> Koba: could do...fdisk -l
<grazie> Koba: pastebin the output
<grazie> !pastebin | Koba
<ubotu> Koba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Koba> I know what pastebin is :)
* grazie is sorry :)
<Koba> but the output is one line
<grazie> ok#
<Koba> Cannot open /dev/hda
<sigmamu188> Koba: is it ide
<Koba> it is
<sigmamu188> Koba: how many partitions?
<Koba> 2
<Koba> one is a fat32, and the other is a ext3
<sigmamu188> Koba: try hda1 and hda2
<sigmamu188> Koba: also i think dsl has gparted intigrated
<sigmamu188> integrated*
<Koba> gparted command not found
<sigmamu188> maybe parted
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: no, i don't think dsl has gparted ... its a pretty heavy app
<sigmamu188> hmmmm
<maxamillion> ohhh ... maybe the cli parted, that's possible
<Koba> nope
<sigmamu188> Koba: if dsl is connecting to the network you could install gparted
<sigmamu188> dl / install
<grazie> not recommended from live cd!
<grazie> Koba: mount /dev/hda2 /dev/hd
<grazie> Koba: mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hd
<sigmamu188> grazie: thanks its been almost a year since i last ran DSL
<sigmamu188> grazie: never a live cd just a jumpdrive
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: if its been a year since you ran it, alot has changed ;)
<Koba> grazie: the second one worked!
<Koba> I had to use sudo to do it, but it worked!
<grazie> sigmamu188: what is jumpdrive (must be an american term)
<grazie> df -h
<Koba> yup, I see it
<sigmamu188> grazie: flash drive
<Koba> hda2 4.4G
<sigmamu188> grazie: or memory stick
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: jump drive is just a brand of flash drive made by the company lexar (iirc)
<sigmamu188> grazie: usually usb
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i guess that makes it kinda like making a xerox
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: btw thanks for the clue on making keyboard shortcuts
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: np, makes life easier doesn't it
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: a million times
<Koba> btw, thanks a ton for all the help you guys have given me, its very much appreciated
<maxamillion> Koba: that's what we're here for :)
<sigmamu188> Koba: if not for this chanel i would never have gotten linux working
<Koba> :)
<sigmamu188> Koba: well that and max, lol
* grazie absolutely agrees with maxamillion 
<maxamillion> i do only what i can ;)
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: unpacking the dist-upgrade
<sigmamu188> i learn so much just be staying logged in and reading about other peoples issues and fixes
* grazie does too
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you should join ubuntuforums.org ... that's a good place too
<sigmamu188> last night i was actually able to help someone, that made me feel like im starting move away from novice
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: i'm still a novice ;)
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: that makes me feel like a total noob
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: i will move away from novice when i start maintaining packages ... then go pro when i am a core-dev :)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: naw, you are an eager to learn beginner novice ... i've just been a novice for the better part of a decade now
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: well atleast i know who to call when i cant get something working the way i want
<sigmamu188> lol
* grazie the more you know the more you realise how much you don't know
<Koba> dsl successfully installed on HDA2 :P
<Koba> now, network... this is gunna be fun...
<maxamillion> grazie: sooo true, that was something i truely realised when i got into college
<grazie> Koba: congratulations...oops I thought this was #xubuntu :(
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: you use the same sn on the forum?
<sigmamu188> this is #xubuntu
<Koba> grazie: well my original focus was to install xubuntu
<maxamillion> Koba: use the DSL net config tool ... i know almost zero about it but someone in #dsl might be of better assistance
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: digital sarcasm
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: i use the same sn almost everywhere
<maxamillion> grazie: please be more polite to users, a simple suggestion that someone in #dsl being able to further assist would have sufficed
* grazie apologizes
* grazie well not really :)
<Koba> heh
<sigmamu188> Koba: hows the networking comming?
<Koba> Well, I plugged the cable into the router, that helped alot
<Koba> lmao
<grazie> lol
<Koba> I was like *slaps head*
<sigmamu188> YEAH dist-update time for reboot! beb
<sigmamu188> brb
<grazie> sigmamu188: why?
<grazie> new kernel?
<sigmamu188> yea the beta install
<sigmamu188> brb
<sigmamu188> sudo shutdown now -r
<sigmamu188> opps
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> sorry
* grazie likes sudo reboot
<peweeh> how do i disable the mouseover-panel-tooltip thingie? :) counteracts w/ beryl's window preview
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: now sudo aptitude upgrade?
<sigmamu188> brb
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: sudo aptitude update ... then sudo aptitude upgrade
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: then you should get all the upgraded applications
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: thnks
<peweeh> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude anyway? little sidekick..
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: np
<sigmamu188> all you base are belong to us
<sigmamu188> brb reboot
<maxamillion> peweeh: aptitude checks for dependencies better, it also is able to resolve dependencies, it auto installs and auto-removes dependencies .... its kinda apt-get's big brother, first came apt-get and then aptitude and i think some of the developers work on both (but i could be wrong about that)
<maxamillion> peweeh: go into #debian and do "!dpkg why aptitude" ... their bot has a good way of wording it
<sigmamu188> updating programs
<sigmamu188> done,
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah ... did you get the different nvidia splash screen this time?
<sigmamu188> yes
<sigmamu188> the black w/ green?
<sigmamu188> it spanned both moniters
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ok, then do "sudo nvidia-settings" and edit your stuff in there
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, that's the new splash that comes with the new drivers
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: there should be a section in there to set monitor 0 and 1
<peweeh> maxamillion: thanks :)
<sigmamu188> sync to this display device?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: sure, i don't really remember ... i used it for my dual monitor setup at work a while back
<maxamillion> peweeh: no problem :)
<sigmamu188> do i need to restart x?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah
<sigmamu188> thats what i thought
<sigmamu188> brb
<peweeh> maxamillion: you know how synaptic manages it? is it a frontend for aptitude or apt-get?
<peweeh> or neither.. :)
<peweeh> ..just trying to understand the sys i'm using hehe
<grazie> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<maxamillion> peweeh: i think it might be neither, i believe its a package manager all its own that also just interfaces with the apt system ... but if it is a front end i would say it front ends apt-get just from the output i have seen it produce
<rici> maxamillion: painful though it is to semi-contradict you: " Synaptic  is  a  frontend for the apt package managent system." according to man synaptic
<rici> unfortunate typo there
<maxamillion> rici: that doesn't contradict me ... i said i believe its a package manager all its own that also just interfaces with the apt system
<maxamillion> rici: aptitude and apt-get both interface with apt for package management
<rici> yes, that's why it was a semi-contradiction.
<maxamillion> ahhh :P
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: i like the beta
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: seems to load faster
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: me too ... i plan to start doing hard core bug triage with the testing team over the next few weeks when i can get the time to make sure our release is uber stable
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: so if i get a crash write it down and let you know?
<sigmamu188> brb snack time
<Koba> uhg, DSL should be auto detecting my DHCP network, but it isn't... and #dsl is dead :\
<Koba> well, not dead, but everyone is idling
<Koba> I know thats no reason to come here and bother you guys, but i'm at a loss here
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: uhmmm... yeah, you could do that or go to http://www.xubuntu.org/news/feisty_beta and read the links related to bug reporting :)
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: cool
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ;)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: keep an eye on the xubuntu.org site about a week after feisty goes stable ... we have big plans for a complete overhaul
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: on the site or the dist?
<sigmamu188> Koba: is it detecting your network card?
<Koba> No, just looked and there is no light on the LEDs on the network card
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: the site
<Koba> So, it might be a hardware issue
<sigmamu188> Koba: are you plugged into the router?
<maxamillion> Koba: open a terminal and type "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<Koba> k
<sigmamu188> Koba: it could be a driver issue
<maxamillion> Koba: (without the quotes)
<Koba> well, yeah I know not to use the quotes :P
<maxamillion> Koba: just checking .... you'd be surprised ;)
<Koba> Yeah, I understand totally
<sigmamu188> i made that mistake once
<sigmamu188> lol
<Koba> :P
* maxamillion rests his case
<hyper_ch> hiho
<maxamillion> hiya hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you're always here?
<sigmamu188> hyper_ch: good evening
<Koba> k, max, I typed that, and it didn't have any output
<hyper_ch> evening? :( early morning and I have to go to uni soon :(
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i try to be :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i am here while i am at work and i am here right now because i am at home doing homework
<sigmamu188> uts 0120 where i am
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: same here .... you know, a whole hour up the road
<sigmamu188> ugg i have to get up in 4.4 hours
<sigmamu188> lol
<hyper_ch> CET 08:20
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: i have to get up at 7 ... class from 8am-1pm, then work from 1-7pm
<Koba> maxamillion: And after I used that command, I used ifconfig, and it shows a 127.0.0.1 as the IP
<maxamillion> Koba: that's just the lo ... do "ifconfig -a" and see if you get a eth0 listing
<hyper_ch> hmmm, if that doesn't return anything... hmmm, then you have a problem
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~/Appz/MP3$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<hyper_ch> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78)
<Koba> same thing
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: already told him to use that command ;)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I know
<Koba> it doesn't output anything
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: just showing him again... maybe he got a typo
<Koba> that lspci command
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: ooohhhh ok
<maxamillion>  < maxamillion> Koba: open a terminal and type "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<maxamillion> Koba: and then i mentioned the quotes and you remarked that you knew not to use them
<Koba> outputs nothing :)
<maxamillion> Koba: yeah, then it isn't detected
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: then there is a problem
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: that there is
<sigmamu188> driver issue?
<hyper_ch> Koba: is it a 1gb card?
<Koba> i'm not sure, its a eMachine eOne 433, the network card is inside the machine
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: possibly
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i'm off to bed, i am at a solid stopping point for my homework for the evening
<maxamillion> be back tomorrow
<hyper_ch> so, gotta go working... cya
<sigmamu188> let me see if i can find a driver for you
<Koba> sigmamu188: :O really? thanks buddy
<Koba> windows 98 doesn't even find the card...
<sigmamu188> hmm
<sigmamu188> might be a bad card
<sigmamu188> Koba: is it enabled in the bios?
<Koba> lemme check
<Koba> Hm, there is no option for the network in the bios
<Koba> PhoenixBIOS
<sigmamu188> hmm
<sigmamu188> it might be a bad card
<Koba> wait
<Koba> there it is
<Koba> it was diabled
<sigmamu188> ah ha!
<sigmamu188> enable it
<Koba> sigmamu188, if I could hug you, lol
<sigmamu188> Koba: im just trying to repay what i owe to this chatroom
<sigmamu188> or thinktank as i like to think
<Koba> YES!!!, eth0 DHCP!!!
<sigmamu188> Koba:  sweet!
<sigmamu188> Koba: so i am to assume you can now access the net?
<Koba> I think so, lemme test
<Koba> oh wth? lspci | grep Ethernet gives me the name of my network card, and ifconfig -a gives me a bunch of data on eth0, but firefox and dillo can't access the web
<sigmamu188> hmmm
<sigmamu188> ok open the dsl control panel
<Koba> k
<sigmamu188> netcardconfig
<Koba> I just tried netcardconfig, and it failed sending the DHCP thing
<Koba> the DHCP broadcast
<sigmamu188> wlanconfig
<sigmamu188> try that
<sigmamu188> see what options it gives you
<sigmamu188> oh i think that might just be wireless config
<Koba> yep
<sigmamu188> is your network dhcp being assigned through you router
<Koba> I have DHCP enabled yes
<sigmamu188> try netcardconfig again
<peweeh> how do i change the standard character encoding from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-2? :)
<sigmamu188> no clue
<sigmamu188> Koba: ok i really sorry but i need to get some sleep, you best bet is to either keep messing with it or look at the faq and wiki
<ormiret> peweeh: change you're locale
<Koba> Its alright sigmamu188, you have helped alot, get some rest :P
<sigmamu188> ill be back tomorrow night, good luck to you Koba.
<Koba> thanks
<sigmamu188> any time
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> i am unable to upgrade xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10... when I run the update manager I get an error "Could not calculate the upgrade...an unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade... please report this bug [etc etc] "
<MaxFrames> this happens right after the update manager goes into the "fetching and installing the upgrades" phase
<MaxFrames> from a search with google I gather this is a bug, but I haven't been able to find a solution
<grazie> MaxFrames: never done dapper to edgy upgrade, but I believe there were problems initially. I'm sure the problems are all resolved now though
<grazie> MaxFrames: have tried using aptitude or synaptic or apt-get instead?
<grazie> have you*
<MaxFrames> right now i'm trying this:
<MaxFrames> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/10/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-edgy-eft.html
<MaxFrames> ...and it certainly is doing something... let's keep fingers crossed....
<MaxFrames> from what i understand, it changed something in the sources.list file to point to the edgy eft distro
<MaxFrames> then it called for the upgrade
<MaxFrames> right now it's at about 20% into getting the packages
<grazie> well changing /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy is mandatory now matter which way you do it :)
<grazie> sounds good
<MaxFrames> so it looks like I sorta forced it to do what it was supposed to do automatically
<MaxFrames> (sorry... i'm a noob)
<grazie> not sure what you mean by automatically, but /etc/apt/sources.list always needs updating on a release upgrade
<darrend_laptop> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark487> i'm looking for some help w/ grub.  anyone game?
<MaxFrames> grazie: i mean by just running the GUI update manager
<grazie> MaxFrames: the update manager will never upgrade to a new release (like dapper to edgy) unless you specifically make it do so by updating sources.list
<graabein> hi. what programs do you prefer for ipod playback and tagging?
<MaxFrames> but in xubuntu there seems to be some kind of upgrade wizard....
<MaxFrames> it says "a distribution upgrade is available" and there is a button to start the upgrade
<MaxFrames> strange that a manual intervention is needed before that
<MaxFrames> and yet this seems to be the case
<grazie> MaxFrames: ah, I'm afraid I know nothing of the wizard (didn't even know of its existance) ... you could well be right
<MaxFrames> it's probably a bug in the wizard... it doesn't update the sources list before attempting to retrieve the packages
<MaxFrames> so it tries to fetch them from the dapper sources
<MaxFrames> dammit.... it failed :(((
<MaxFrames> "failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libchewing/libchewing3-data_0.3.0.1_i386.deb Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<MaxFrames> "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<grazie> MaxFrames: that looks like a mirror server problem....do you have alternative mirrors?
<MaxFrames> i'm afraid the sources.list is wrong
<MaxFrames> i am on xubuntu
<MaxFrames> the sources.list says deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubunty edgy....
<grazie> all ubuntu distros share the same repos
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> so what do i have to do to resume the upgrade?
<grazie> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<grazie> MaxFrames: you change the server that is giving you problems in sources.list to an alternative mirror listed at the above link
<grazie> MaxFrames: or wait until the server is sorted
<MaxFrames> ok.... it seems to have resumed
<grazie> it happems :)
<MaxFrames> some messages I see are scary
<MaxFrames> "dependency problems--- upgrading anyway as you request"
<MaxFrames> i give up... there just is no way to learn linux hands on, one has to study (a lot) before even booting it for the first time
<MaxFrames> uh oh
<MaxFrames> "configuration file "/etc/login.defs" modified by you or by a script since installation;package distributor has shipped an updated version
<MaxFrames> "what would you like to do? install the package maintainer version/keep the current version?"
<MaxFrames> i'll install the new version
<Naughtyboy> lo lads...
<Naughtyboy> does any1 know how to remowe the "trashcan" functionallity...
<Naughtyboy> s that the files gets deletetd directly
<MaxFrames> lol... i'd like to know how to "enable" the trashcan! :D
<Seth_S> How do I get a numbered desktop switcher instead of the graphical pager?
<MaxFrames> lol... i'm almost finished upgrading from dapper to edgy and the desktop icons are continuously changing in colour and aspect as I watch :D
<MaxFrames> "pick a theme and stay with it, tux" :P
<Seth_S> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seth_S> !desktop-switcher
<Naughtyboy> MaxFrames, : how come you're upgrading to edgy now when fiesty is around the corner..?
<MaxFrames> just for kicks
<MaxFrames> i'm trashing an old pc in order to get to grips with linux
<MaxFrames> i installed dapper months ago, and never was able to upgrade to edgy
<MaxFrames> today I decided I had to win.
<MaxFrames> there is a problem now though
<MaxFrames> now, if i launch update manager, i get a "not all updates can be installed"
<MaxFrames> "run a distibution upgrade, to install as many updates as possible"
<MaxFrames> "This can be caused by an uncompleted upgrade, unofficial software packages or by running a development version"
<MaxFrames> i did not intentionally do any of these :/
<Naughtyboy> ok..
<MaxFrames> so now i'm stuck... no more updates?
<Naughtyboy> not good
<ormiret> MaxFrames: get a terminal and run 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' and see what it says is actually causing problems.
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> there is a number of problems... in the end, it tells me that score is -24 and asks me if i accept the proposed solution
<MaxFrames> of course i answer Y...
<ormiret> copy the output to pastebin and I'll check and see it isn't going to remove anything important :)
<MaxFrames> dang... too late :D
<ormiret> that's the other way of finding out I supose :)
<MaxFrames> yes, I actually don't care too much if I'll have to reinstall... I want to learn
<MaxFrames> looks like it worked
<MaxFrames> update manager is now downloading a new xubuntu-desktop pkg
<MaxFrames> there is still an error
<MaxFrames> "could not download all repository indexes"
<MaxFrames> "check... the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences"
<MaxFrames> then it says this:
<MaxFrames> "cdrom:[Xubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_...." etc etc
<MaxFrames> like it was still pointing to 6.06
<ormiret> how did you change from dapper to edgy?
<grazie> MaxFrames: I'm not saying update manager is crap, but is possibly the worst ubuntu tool to manage your packages and has had really big problems
<MaxFrames> ormiret: i followed this link
<MaxFrames> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/10/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-edgy-eft.html
<ormiret> right, that'll leave the dapper disk as a repository but trying to look for edgy packages on it. Take out the cdrom: line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> good! no more error messages
<ormiret> excellent \o/
<MaxFrames> yet.... there is a "xubuntu-desktop" listed in the available updates panel, but it's greyed out and update manager says "no available updates"
<MaxFrames> that's the package i just installed... or at least i thought i'd installed it
<MaxFrames> I also notice that update manager does not prompt me for a password when I run it... it did before under dapper
<ormiret> hmm, possibly not excellent then. I'm not familiar with update-manager so don't actually know what that means, try aptitude again from the command line
<ormiret> It should prompt you for a password once and then again if you don't do anything for long enough.
<MaxFrames> lol
<MaxFrames> still a bunch of issues
<MaxFrames> my score is now -283 :D
<ormiret> that's getting worse
<MaxFrames> good... all sorted, no errors, no warnings, everybody happy now :)
<MaxFrames> the second dist-upgrade worked
<ormiret> yeah it sometimes take a couple of runs to get all the dependencies sorted
<ormiret> just check you've still got xubuntu-desktop
<MaxFrames> the available updates list is now empty
<MaxFrames> i think it was installed
<ormiret> aptitude wil remove things to resolve conflicts though, 'aptitude show xubuntu-desktop' will give you a state for it.
<MaxFrames> state: not installed :(
<MaxFrames> so? apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<ormiret> 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop' to have a go installing it
<ormiret> aptitude is better at figuring out a useful solution to conflicts
<MaxFrames> didn't work... it's still not installed
<ormiret> what output did you get trying to install it? (put the whole lot in pastebin)
<MaxFrames> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MaxFrames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12901/
<ormiret> try removing libxine-main1 and trying again.
<MaxFrames> er... how do i do that? :P
<ormiret> 'sudo aptitude remove libxine-main1'
<MaxFrames> now it says that xfmedia is broken as well, and asks if i want to remove it
<ormiret> yes, it'll be pulled back in when you install xubuntu-desktop
<MaxFrames> so let's try to reinstall xubuntu desktop
* ormiret crossed his fingers
* MaxFrames too
* grazie too
<MaxFrames> :)
<graabein> i can't see the boot splash mouse on startup... what boot option is this? vga?
<alben> splash
<MaxFrames> "splash screen"
<alben> vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/mapper/root quiet ro splash acpi=force
<alben> that's my
<graabein> i have edited the #defoptions line, is that wrong? looks commented out
<alben> one cross mans that it will be parsed, two ## are comments
<graabein> okay so it's the right line
<MaxFrames> thanks everybody, now my edgy is running fine :)
<ormiret> you can enjoy it for a couple of weeks and then upgrade to feisty :)
<alben> does somebody know if it will be possible to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 or at least from 7.04 beta to non beta?
<alben> without reinstalling
<grazie> MaxFrames: that was a lot harder than it should have been....but good experience no doubt
<ormiret> alben: it will certainly be possible, if you've customised the setup of your system a lot it might need a bit of coaxing.
<grazie> alben: I've just done it as a test
<grazie> alben: ended up with 400/500mb of extra disk space though and I haven't figure out why yet
<alben> how does the upgrade run? out of the installed system or from live-cd?
<ormiret> in the installed system, from beta to release it comes through normal updates, from edgy to feisty you cahnge the repositories your using and then update.
<grazie> alben: you can also use the alternate cd (but not live) to upgrade rather than re-install
<grazie> alben: using the cd as a repo of course
* grazie likes fresh installs whenever possible though
<MaxFrames> ormiret: do you think my PC (pIII 733, 128 MB RAM) would be able to run feisty?
<MaxFrames> uh... bbl... boss calling
<alben> i like also fresh installs but i don't want to loose everything and my partitions a crypted
<grazie> alben: do you a
<grazie> alben: do you have a separate /home parition (got interupted)
<grazie> partition (oh dear)
<alben> yes /home /boot / and /keys at boot time
<grazie> well that makes a fresh install much less hassle. all you need to do is reinstall the apps you like and keep as much as possible of your /etc config
<alben> i think i know what you mean. on my notebook there aren't many changes in /etc. maybe only xorg.conf, fstab and some crypt stuff.
<alben> but i'm not sure if i can boot into my crypted system and upgrade out of there without ang chroot stuff
<alben> (any)
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i just read about unclutter in debaday... where in xubuntu is the preferred place for such a tool to be entered to be autostarted?
<enderxim> I'm having troubing with xfburn. It will not recognize my dvd-r as such, and won't let me, in preferences, select that it can burn to dvd, only cd. Any suggestions to fix this?
<maxamillion> enderxim: use something other than xfburn, it was removed after dapper because it ended up causing so many problems .... try out graveman or gnomebaker
<enderxim> maxamillion, Removed? I'm running feisty, it's installed by default.
<maxamillion> enderxim: really?
* maxamillion checks his applications meny
<maxamillion> -y +u
<maxamillion> .... so it is
<maxamillion> well it wasn't there in edgy (irrc)
<maxamillion> iirc*
* maxamillion can't type this morning
<enderxim> maxamillion, I didn't use xubuntu in edgy, I switched after the upgrade, so I wouldn't know. Ok, I'll try graveman
<enderxim> maxamillion, Thank you
<maxamillion> enderxim: no problem :) ... sorry i was wrong about that, but now i know :)
<gpocentek> it was in edgy
<enderxim> maxamillion, I just think it's odd, that xfburn causes me these headaches, and gnomebaker does not. They are both frontends to cdrecord right?
<maxamillion> gpocentek: was it really?
<maxamillion> enderxim: i believe so, but i think xfburn has some stability issues to be honest
<enderxim> maxamillion, I see. Well, I'll remember that. graveman is working out pretty well so far.
<gpocentek> maxamillion: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/xubuntu-desktop, check the deps
<maxamillion> gpocentek: rgr ...
<maxamillion> for some reason i thought Jani decided to take it out because the user base had so many issues with it
<enderxim> That may explain all shiny new coasters I've made that should have been ubuntu install cd's. I seemed to have a LOT more trouble than I should have.
<maxamillion> j1mc: ping
<maxamillion> errr...
<Naughtyboy> any1 know how to disble/remove "trashcan" ....in Fiesty ..??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: completely remove it?
<MaxFrames> back
<MaxFrames> how do I display the trash bin on the desktop rather than in the xfce panel?
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<MaxFrames> edgy
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : well..I thought of that to...but if I remove it and it doesn't work as intended...then I'm not sure how to ge t it back
<Naughtyboy> I wan't it to completly remove tha filse...instead of putting them i trashcan
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: oh ... that to my knowledge is only possible through the command line (the general community requested it be the way it is with the trash can so that's what the developers did)
<Naughtyboy> hmm...FFS....I hate it.....crap IMHO
<Naughtyboy> anyway..thnx for the headsup
<MaxFrames> so is it possible to have the bin on the desktop?
<grazie> Naughtyboy: in thunar shift+delete should delete permanently (bypass trash)
<grazie> MaxFrames: yes, but I don't know how without looking it up. You'd need to tweak your xfce config files
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: yeah, I just can't seem to remember
<MaxFrames> strange place to put a recycle bin
<Naughtyboy> grazie,..ahaa...very nice...atleast something..
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: its on the desktop by default in Fesity
<maxamillion> Feisty*
<MaxFrames> good reason to upgrade :P
<grazie> Naughtyboy: np :)
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: ;)
<Naughtyboy> one other that bugs me a bit in xfce4.4 is that the removed the compositor shadow under the panels and borderless open windows on the desktop...
<MaxFrames> mm... where's the firewall in edgy?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: build in into kernel
<MaxFrames> i mean i can't find the options
<TheSheep> ~firewall
<TheSheep> !firewall | MaxFrames
<ubotu> MaxFrames: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MaxFrames> ok, so no GUI in xfce
<TheSheep> you don't usually need to change the settings for a desktop
<TheSheep> and if it's a server, then you prefer config files anyways
<MaxFrames> i'd want to share a smb folder for windows lan clients to use
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: just configure your samba
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<johnnybigoode> ping ?
<somerville32> pong
<maxamillion> ACK
<maxamillion> :P
<johnnybigoode> sorry, first time on irc, just wanted to know if this thing actually works
<maxamillion> johnnybigoode: sure does :)
<maxamillion> johnnybigoode: welcome to our community that currently appears to be suspended in cyber space :)
<johnnybigoode> maxamillion: thankx very much for the warm welcome\
<johnnybigoode> i`ve been trying to migrate to linux for some years now, i think xubuntu might be my weapon of choice, hehe
<maxamillion> johnnybigoode: fantastic!!! look out for feisty, its going to be stellar when we release stable (its stellar now too, just in beta form)
<MaxFrames> gosh
<MaxFrames> mount -t smbfs -o username=dlightman //development/project-code /mnt/pcode => not working for me
<johnnybigoode> I prefered the 6.06 version, since it`s stable, i don't think i'm ready to play with betas yet
<MaxFrames> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or other error"
<MaxFrames> dmesg => smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<MaxFrames> gosh.... there's enough in linux to drive a microsoft junkie completely crazy :P
<johnnybigoode> you can say that again . . . I'm still lost on this new desktop
<MaxFrames> i lost half of my sanity updating from dapper to edgy, and i am losing the other half now trying to mount a smb share
<johnnybigoode> smb = windows shared folder ?
<MaxFrames> yea
<maxamillion> !smb | johnnybigoode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> !samba | johnnybigoode
<ubotu> johnnybigoode: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> johnnybigoode: smb is just short for samba
<maxamillion> ZOMG ... i have class in like 2 minutes!!!
<maxamillion> gotta run!!!
<MaxFrames> i can access the share with smbclient, but can't mount it :/
<johnnybigoode> ok, now it's my time to make a question.
<johnnybigoode> how do I play mp3s under XUBUNTU ?
<somerville32> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<somerville32> :)
<johnnybigoode> ty very much
<MaxFrames> bye
<grazie> I've asked this question a couple of times in #xchat and not got an answer. Maybe some here knows better.
<grazie> The xchat icon in the system tray has a popup telling me I've got privates messages. I can't see a way to read them.
<_1911_> Hello. What version of xfce used on xubuntu 6.06?
<Shaba1> anyone here
<johnnybigoode> I'm using xubuntu 6.06
<johnnybigoode> but I'm a newcommer to linux in general
<johnnybigoode> how do I find out what version of xfce i'm using ?
<Shaba1> So am I johansalim
<Shaba1> so I am going to listen to the questions you ask and ride the coatails
<_1911_> uhhmm.. maybe in xfce menu button > About xfce?)
<johnnybigoode> this is what I got
<johnnybigoode> version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA1)
<_1911_> oh
<_1911_> thanks ^_^
<johnnybigoode> no problemo, glad I could help
<Shaba1> oK
<Shaba1> how do I tell how much ram is being used at any one moment
<ormiret> Shaba1: enter the command 'free' into a terminal
<johnnybigoode> uhn... good question . . .
<johnnybigoode> Here's a better one, can I set up a icon on the task bar to show how much ram / processor is been used ?
<johnnybigoode> Like in WXP's google's desktop ?
<Shaba1> that is what I actually wanted johnnybigoode
<ormiret> yes, right click the pannel and select add new item and in the dialogue that pops up you should find a few monitors
<Shaba1> what "pannel"
<j1mc> join #ubuntu-marketing
<_1911_> oh.. i've seen that screenshot - http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/bigmquk3u.jpg - and now I want to try xfce.. it's sooo nice..
<j1mc> hehehe
<johnnybigoode> system load
<johnnybigoode> shaba1: system load
<ormiret> Shaba1: the pannel is the task bar thing with the main menu clock etc.
<Shaba1> Ok he said right click the "pannel"
<Shaba1> What "pannel"
<Shaba1> where?
<grazie> Shaba1:  as ompum says....any desktop panel ... top or bottom ... there's cpu graph (good) and  system loadmonitor applets
<johnnybigoode> Right click in the top taskbar or botton taskbar
<johnnybigoode> Then choose ADD
<johnnybigoode> "Add new Item "
<grazie> as ormiret said ...sorry ompum
<Shaba1> thank you johnnybigoode "taskbar" makes sense
<ompum> no prob
<johnnybigoode> You are comming from windows also eh ? hehehehe
<Shaba1> yeah
<Shaba1> Well that happens thru out the IT/Computer industry
<Shaba1> People know what they are talking about
<Shaba1> becasue the use/do it all the time
<Shaba1> but they do not know that OTHER people may not use the same terminology or know what the heck they are talking about.
<Shaba1> And they do not explain
<Shaba1> I see it all the time in blender
<Shaba1> and the programming boards for python,php,Java C++ that I belong to.
<johnnybigoode> I know, think about it, if spend too much time in linux, you eventually simply call it pannel bar or something
<johnnybigoode> I'm a english teacher for brazilians, so I gotta know this stuff
<johnnybigoode> hehe
<Shaba1> Well for people that are not native english speakers I can see the problem and I aplaude them for even trying to write a tutorial or documentation that is not in their native language.
<grazie> hey Shaba1 weren't not trying to be difficult, we called them panels 'cos that's their name....some of haven't run wondow for quite a while...maybe never
<johnnybigoode> ^_^~
<Shaba1> But I am talking about people that are native english speakers that do not know how to write.
* grazie like me?
<Shaba1> they must not teach english or compositional writing in public schools any longer
<johnnybigoode> Actually, they do, but the public schools in brazil are not good at all . . .
<johnnybigoode> And most people don't even want to learn english
<Shaba1> Well johnnybigoode I can see that in a foreign country
<Shaba1> but I am talking about american born people
<Shaba1> and kids
<Shaba1> that do not know how to write well
<Shaba1> or explain themselves to other people
* grazie maybe this is getting a bit off topic?
<Shaba1> it is
<johnnybigoode> Hm . . . Since there is no one in need of help . . .
<johnnybigoode> Offtopic = ban around here ?
<_1911_> 
<_1911_> Oops, sorry.. I meand "hehe".
<_1911_> Join to #xubuntu-offtopic :D
<grazie> johnnybigoode: i'm not a moderator....not a ban I wouldn't have though...maybe a referal to #xubuntu-offtopic
<johnnybigoode> =) It is always good to know the rules
<grazie> just found out recently that using certain irc webclients is a ban though
<_1911_> why?
<johnnybigoode> Dunno, but I have been banned many times for offtopic stuff
<johnnybigoode> And I wasn't talking about Illegal stuff
<_1911_> >:)
<ormiret> from ubuntu related channels?
<Shaba1> Ok I download and applet calle Ktalker(I think that is the name I am on windows right now) its suppose to speak text pasted in to its window but it does nothing as far as I can see
<Shaba1> might that be because xubuntu uses xfe?
<johnnybigoode> Nope, I got banned in a pascal support channel
<ormiret> Shaba1: how did you install it?
* grazie thinks johnnybigoode should be grateful
<johnnybigoode> for getting banned or for talking offtopic and NOT beeing banned ?
<grazie> for getting banned from a pascal channel
<johnnybigoode>  . . . >_>"
<johnnybigoode> PS.: Am I able to change files from linux of a FAT32 partition ?
<ormiret> yes.
<_1911_> Yes :)
<johnnybigoode> So, to continue to download torrents to my old windows partition I just need to mount it and run the torrent and specify the paths ?
<_1911_> And you can use an ntfs-3g driver to write files in NTFS partitions
<_1911_> Yes
* johnnybigoode doesn't like NTFS
<_1911_> I doesn't like too, but it good for windows + more than 4gb files..
<johnnybigoode> But thank you people for the support . . .
<johnnybigoode> I remember NOT using puppylinux b/c of the bad public support
<_1911_> you can mount it for example with 'mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'
<_1911_> puppylinux is an livecd, isn't it?
<johnnybigoode> yes it is
<johnnybigoode> I gave up since I couldn't find a way to install to my hd
<johnnybigoode> _1991_ how do I create a script file (Like a DOS-BAT file) to quickly mount the partition
<johnnybigoode> ?
<grazie> there's an ext2/3 windows driver that I would use in preference to both fat32 and ntfs windows/linux file sharing
<_1911_> uhm.. isn't it, xubuntu must automount it by self?
<johnnybigoode> how ?
<_1911_> i dunno, i didn't used *buntus yet :)
<_1911_> create a new file, then open it with any text editor, and write:
<_1911_> #!/bin/sh
<_1911_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<_1911_> --- that's all ---
<_1911_> You must sure you have the dir "/mnt/hda1"
<ormiret> you don't want a script to mount things though - you put them in /etc/fstab
<_1911_> And "hda1" is your partition with fat32
<_1911_> yep, or you can edit /etc/fstab
<grazie> beaten to it by ormiret
<_1911_> and it will be automounted while loading
<johnnybigoode> I really think my windows partition is hda5. . .
<johnnybigoode> ormiret can you try to explain again
<johnnybigoode> I didn't understand
<ormiret> OK, first lets se if it's mounted already: enter 'mount' with no parameters and you'll get a list of the things mounted.
<johnnybigoode> It is mounted, I made a sudo mount to /win
<johnnybigoode>  /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<johnnybigoode>  proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<johnnybigoode> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<johnnybigoode> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<johnnybigoode> /dev/hda5 on /win type vfat (rw)
<johnnybigoode> sorry for the flood >_>
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ormiret> johnnybigoode: to make that happen automatically when you start the machine put another line in your /etc/fstab saying: '/dev/hda5  /win  vfat  defaults,user  0  0'
<johnnybigoode> fstab is a file ?
<ormiret> yes.
<ormiret> most stuff in /etc/ is text files, with a few symlinks.
<johnnybigoode> argh
<johnnybigoode> cant open file to savbe file
<Ionius> did you opened it with sudo / su?
<johnnybigoode> now i did
<johnnybigoode> Thank you very much
<Ionius> np
<johnnybigoode> hey, another stupid question, where can I find my "installed programs" foilder ?
<Ionius> uhhmm.. you meaned installed packages? :)
<Ionius> in any package manager, like aptitude or synaptic
<johnnybigoode> No . . . I wanted to add an OPERA icon, but I can't find the OPERA icon
<johnnybigoode> Or better, where do I extrac installed packages
<Naughtyboy> /usr/share/pixmaps
<Naughtyboy> that susually icon location
<Ionius> if it didn't appeared, may be you should make it? :) execute command 'opera' and select icon from pixmaps folder..
<ormiret> run 'dpkg -L <name of opera package> | grep png' will tell you where it is for sure.
<johnnybigoode> I found it, thank you
<Naughtyboy> dpkg -L synaptic | grep png
<Naughtyboy> hmm....does that work..?
<ormiret> that will tell you where synaptic put it's png's
<Naughtyboy> OMFG...yes it sure did...LOL
<ormiret> you can look at the intalled files for packages in synaptic and do the grep yourself
<Naughtyboy> yeah I just tried
<Naughtyboy> ormiret, : if I wanted to change the coolor in a thunar window....i.e atm I'm using Clearlooks theme...and bakground color in thunar is white...if I where to change that...whrer would I have look...??
<Naughtyboy> u got any idea..?
<Ionius> arrrgh.. xubuntu dont want to boot from vmware -_-
<johnnybigoode> * Trying to install yab for adesklets . . . It says that no module named adesklets . . .
<johnnybigoode> Any help ?
<Naughtyboy> johnnybigoode, : no help...just a heads up..that adesklets is THE DEVIL...if you are configuring it fpr the first time.....takes a while to get it right
<Naughtyboy> atleas it did last time I used it
<johnnybigoode> OK
<hyper_ch> huhu
<pirothezero> thinking about installing xubuntu today, apps that are primarily used are gnome apps right?
<somerville32> GTK2 apps
<pirothezero> ah ok
<Ionius> damn! I've launched xubuntu installer and I closed it on 97%. lol
<pirothezero> How can I increase the taskbar size the top and bottom. Doing dual portrait mode monitors and its like half way there
<dings_> hello every1
<dings_> can someone tell me if its possible to change the encoding in xfce's terminal?
<g4h> ah bloody hell. whats standard operating procedure when the dist upgrade hangs in the middle of fetching and installing updates?
<dings_> g4h: fetching or installing?
<g4h> lol. inadvertently fixed it
<g4h> went to copy the last couple lines of progress and it resumed
<g4h> it hung up while trying to force-reload mono-apache
<g4h> forgot the ctrl-c works a lil differently in cli. <.<     >.>
<g4h> that*
* g4h whistles tunelessly and wanders off till the next micro-crisis or opportunity at random comment presents itself
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> :)
<PiNE> i haven't used xfce for a while now... but i am thinking of coming back with the 7.04 release.  does [will]  it support moving multiple files on the desktop [by drawing a box around them or something similar] ?
<Naughtyboy> guys..is ther any other way to add new themes to Xfce4.4 than copy the files to /usr/share/themes  ..??
<maxamillion> PiNE: lemme check really quick ... i'm running it the beta right now
<Naughtyboy> PiNE, : running it right now..and I can't do it
<maxamillion> PiNE: no, but you can click on do ctrl+click or shift+click
<PiNE> maxamillion, and that lets you individually select multiple ones...
<maxamillion> PiNE: ctrl lets you individually select and shift lets you pick a group
<PiNE> i really like the multiple select feature... i don't think i even use it that much but i always want it when i don't have it.
<Naughtyboy> any1 knwos about the theming I asked about..?
<maxamillion> lol ... i know the feeling
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: whats up?
<Naughtyboy> is ther any other way to add new themes to Xfce4.4 than copy the files to /usr/share/themes  ..??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah .... create a .themes directory in your home directory and unpack files there
<Naughtyboy> and that should work with latest Fiesty 7.04 and Xfce 4.4  ..??
<Naughtyboy> I know it did earlier..
<PiNE> doesn't drag n dropping the theme into theme manager work?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, it will work
<PiNE> maxamillion, thanks for checking out the desktop thing for me!
<maxamillion> PiNE: no, i don't think you can drag and drop the theme into the theme manager (though that would be quite the feature)
<maxamillion> PiNE: anytime :)
<Naughtyboy> PiNE, : no it doesn't work with theme manager like in gnome....unfortunealy
<PiNE> i thought changing themes in xfce was pretty easy... i don't remember doing much command line stuff, and i like to change themes a lot!
<PiNE> anyhow i guess i should get out of here i feel like an xubuntu poser... i'll come back when i install it [or when i have more questions about it] 
<maxamillion> PiNE: you can do it with the file manager of your choice ... no need for the command line
<PiNE> but before i go i think that i should let you know that out of all the forums for all the different linux flavours the xubuntu one has always been the nicest to come to!
<Naughtyboy> yeah I tried a new one and it worked...easy peazy...
<maxamillion> :)
<Naughtyboy> but I can for the love of god get this one to work:  http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium?content=46153
<Naughtyboy> would any1 of guys care to try it..
<maxamillion> oh wow .... i like that one
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i'll give it a shot
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : thnx a bunch...  ;=))
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: it works, but its only a xfwm4 theme
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: go to "window manager" in the settings manager and it will be listed there
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : ahaaa ...OK thought xfwm4 themes where "complete" themes to...
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: nope ;)
<Koba> Hows it goin' maxamillion
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, :....ok then thnx alot for helping..
<maxamillion> Koba: meh, same ol same ol ... just sitting at work trying not to procrastinate too much
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: anytime :)
<Koba> :P
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i got the whole thing working now
<Naughtyboy> ok...??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: well on http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium?content=46153 you need to download the "theme-pack"
<Naughtyboy> ok...did you have use both packages..??...if so where did you put them..
<ShiftOptionK> Hey, when I try to theme GDM it says that the theme won't load and then it defaults to the dopey human theme
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: unarchive that and then in the folder that results go into the GTK2 folder and in there is another archive called "Neutronium-Gtk2.tar.gz" move that one into your .themes directory and then the theme will show up in the user interface menu
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, ...yeaaah baby..ill get right to it...
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: :)
<maxamillion> ShiftOptionK: have you consulted this wiki entry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GdmThemeing ?
<ShiftOptionK> No
* ShiftOptionK is reading it now
<maxamillion> ShiftOptionK: i don't know much about gdm themes but the wiki is really good about explaining things
<ShiftOptionK> The problem isn't with installing the theme, but it seems to be what GDM is doing with it
<ShiftOptionK> I'm still reading the page, though
<maxamillion> ShiftOptionK: oh ... hmmm, strange
<ShiftOptionK> Yeah, I never had this problem with straight Ubuntu, though
<Shaba1> hey anyone ever use a text to speak program called K talker
<Shaba1> I *think* that is the name
<maxamillion> Shaba1: not i
<Shaba1> I am on windows now so cannot say for sure
<ShiftOptionK> Haven't heard of it before
<Shaba1> I found it with synaptics
<Shaba1> downloaded and installed it
<Shaba1> but id does not speak any text
<Shaba1> Not a biggie
<ShiftOptionK> maxamillion: That page seems to be talking more about how to create your own theme...
<maxamillion> ShiftOptionK: yeah
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: how's it coming?
<Naughtyboy> yeah....reading up on the fixes ATM....but I got it copied int the /usr/share/themes folder
<ShiftOptionK> Anyone have any luck installing and using 3rd party GDM themes?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: oh ok
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, basically when you download themes you need to look for a gtk2 directory and that will be the user interface (or "gtk theme") or a xfwm4 directory which will be the xfwm4 theme (xfwm4 is xfce's window manager .... just incase you didn't know)
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : I did know about xfwm4 ...I just thought that you could creat "complete" themes using it...
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : got everything working now.....  ;==
<Naughtyboy> ;=)
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: well, you "can" ... but you would have to package a gtk2 and a xfwm4 theme together
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: good! ... glad to hear it
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: what you think? ... was it everything you thought it would be?
<Naughtyboy> yeah...well almost...
<Naughtyboy> If u look at the pic http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium?content=46153 ...
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, look on his menu..
<Naughtyboy> when he hover the mous over a specifik launcher..it get kind of rounded
<Naughtyboy> if u understand...
<maxamillion> yeah
<Naughtyboy> mine doesn't ti get s flat
<maxamillion> lemme apply the theme to mine and check
<Naughtyboy> the panel and everything else looks like it should...it just the menus tha looks little different..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, same for me ... it might be some default config in a Xubuntu package somewhere that is over riding it .....
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: actually no ... he is running Gnome
#xubuntu 2007-03-31
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: notice the foot icon on the menu and when you unpack the "Theme-Pack" is has a Gnome directory in there .... this guy just made the theme for both gnome and xfce but he is running gnome
<Naughtyboy> aha OK...so GTK works a little different in gnome compared to xfwm4 ..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: no, but Gnome menus are written a little differently than xfce menus ;)
<Naughtyboy> ok..I see
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: actually I think Gnome does have some custom gtk extensions that are part of their gnome-libs which is why when we put applications in xubuntu that have gnome-libs the developers remove those dependencies and recompile with the equvalent "pure gtk" libraries
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, ..OK..yeah well..you would know better than me..
<Naughtyboy> ;=)
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> well ... gnome libraries are really bloated and require extra resources which results in a slower program, that's actually the original reason we don't use them ... but meh
<Naughtyboy> yeah..well sometime u just have to...I guess..
<ShiftOptionK> 'k, so the message I get when I try to use the GDM theme is "The greeter application appears to be crashing, attempting to use another one."
<ShiftOptionK> A 3rd party GDM theme*
<Naughtyboy> damn this desktop I just put together is sexy  LOL ...this puppy is going out on "April Desktop Thread" in the ubuntu forums...
<maxamillion> ShiftOptionK: that's not good .... i honestly have no clue why it would be doing that :(
<maxamillion> !language | Naughtyboy
<ubotu> Naughtyboy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maxamillion> ;)
<ShiftOptionK> maxamillion: I'm totally drawing a blank at why this is happening and what I should do about it
<ShiftOptionK> It happens with every 3rd party theme I've tried so far
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: also, on the screenshot on that theme's page look at the Terminal window ... Gnome terminal is the one that has a "tabs" menu, not xfce ;)
<Naughtyboy> w00t....exactly wich one of the words was unfriendly....the D work or the S word ...?
<maxamillion> the D
<maxamillion> the S is tollerable and i don't mind
<Naughtyboy> ok then...thnx for pointing it out
<maxamillion> i don't think its that bad, but we attempt to appeal to all present or potentially present users .....
<maxamillion> no prob, just doing my duties :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah..
<Naughtyboy> ;=)
<ShiftOptionK> 'k, so I got the SystemAccess theme to work
<ShiftOptionK> What does the "Enable accessible login" checkbox do?
<g4h> ok, well that sucks. apparently the update hosed xfce
<g4h> whats the best way to go about reinstalling xfce?
<maxamillion> g4h: what update?
<ShiftOptionK> Yeup, the "Accessible Login" checkbox did it
<g4h> apt-get moo
<g4h> heh, wrong window
<maxamillion> g4h: lol
<g4h> and the upgrade* i was working on from edgy to 6.10?
<g4h> it had that previously mentioned hangup while force restarting mono-samba, then i got past that and it was mocing along fine till i looked over and noticed i had a black screen with nothing but a mouse pointer
<maxamillion> g4h: edgy is 6.10
<g4h> so figured whatev, just let it do its thing, but after a while i noticed it wasnt doing anything, hit my shutdown hotkey and it brought the window up but all the characters were boxes. knowing which one was restart, i did so and yeah...its b0rked
<g4h> hmm...something in my system disagreed
<g4h> because thats what i thought, too
<maxamillion> strange ...
<g4h> i can get a root prompt just fine under recovery mode, but regular boot gets past login and hangs
<g4h> reverting to prompt under normal boot lets me login as well, so i'm assuming its just xfce
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> well ... i really have to go
<maxamillion> ttyl
<somerville32> File a bug report please.
<g4h> ...
<g4h> i'll get right on that as soon as my server is running again
<g4h> how do i go about reinstalling xfce?
<g4h> its still hanging after login
<somerville32> Does xfce start completely before freezing?
<somerville32> Or does it freeze as soon as you hit enter?
<g4h> after i hit enter, the login window closes, giving a blank desktop, no menus or icons, and a mobile mouse cursor
<g4h> edgy themes
<sigmamu188> Koba: ever get the network settings running on DSL
<sigmamu188> Koba: that was you right?
<Sharn> Hello
<Sharn> :P
<sigmamu188> salutations sharn
<Shaba1> Anyone ever use an applet called ksayit?
<Sharn> Shaba1, I haven't. Why?
<Shaba1> just wondering. I downloaded it when I was looking around for stuff with synaptic
<Shaba1> It is suppose to speak pasted in text
<Shaba1> but it does not
<Shaba1> I am wondering if its my Ram or slower processor
<Shaba1> or just that it does not run on xubuntu
<Sharn> Not sure, never really heard of it.
<Sharn> Like, text you paste directly into it?
<Shaba1> yes
<Sharn> Oh, that's odd...
<Sharn> You have sound everywhere else?
<Shaba1> well the play button presses
<Shaba1> and it say sythesising
<Shaba1> in the status bar
<Shaba1> but nothing even sounds out
<sigmamu188> Shaba1: are you missing and dependencies?
<Shaba1> Its no big deal
<Sharn> Sounds like is uses ALSA or something to output sound, maybe. Unless you have that all setup.
<Shaba1> Its just something I thought would be cute to play with b
<Shaba1> t I am wondering why it does not wrok
<Shaba1> I jsut typed something into it
<Shaba1> Nada
<sigmamu188> check you dependencies!!
<sigmamu188> Shaba1: also see if it uses gnome or kde
<sigmamu188> you might not have the right services running
<Shaba1> How do I get back to the desktop once the screen saver kicks in
<Sharn> Just hit a key...
<Sharn> Unless I'm missing something?
<Shaba1> guys
<Shaba1> is anyone here
<sigmamu188> bout to eat
<sigmamu188> brbr
<Sharn> I'm still here
<Sharn> Kindof. :P
<Shaba1> Sharn
<Shaba1> my screen saver on my laptop kicked in
<Shaba1> now I cannot get back to the desktp
<Shaba1> do I have to type in my password to get it back?
<Shaba1> NOpe that did not work
<Shaba1> How do I get the desktop back
<sigmamu188> it should be you password
<Shaba1> do I have to enter the user name too?
<thomaslai> hi I have some problem launching thunar file manager in Xubuntu 6.10, it complains abt dbus
<sigmamu188> no
<sigmamu188> just ps
<Carsten> Hello. I need some help on sound at 6.06 - anyone can/wanna help?
<sigmamu188> err pw
<Sharn> Shaba1: i had that problem testing feather on an old laptop, it just stayed black. I enver got it out.=\
<sigmamu188> ill try
<Carsten> thx
<thomaslai> I have ubuntu-gnome installed as well, I installed xubuntu-desktop to try
<Shaba1> i just turned it off and back on
<Shaba1> how do I adjust that behavious
<sigmamu188> Carsten: whats the sound problem?
<Shaba1> becaue this is the 5th time since I installed xubuntu on sunday that that happened
<Carsten> 6.06 I fail to find "snd-es18xx" modprobe is negative -- do I have to install?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: find / -name snd-es18 was negative
<sigmamu188> you might need to install
<Shaba1> install what?
<Sharn> Shaba1: i don't know. Sorry. I have yet to find a screensaver config deal
<Shaba1> this sucks
<Carsten> sigmamu188: i googeled for it, but couldn't get the appropriate apt-get line
<Shaba1> and they say linux is better then window in all regards
<sigmamu188> fro the driver?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: yes
<Shaba1> Not in this one
<sigmamu188> Carsten: what sound card are you using
<Carsten> sigmamu188: My computer(!) ^^ uses ESS1869
<Sharn> Shaba1: no offense, but no one said it's better than windows in every way
<Carsten> sigmamu188: I've red a lot about THAT today... it's an old notebook Compaq Armada 1750
<Carsten> sigmamu188: I tried likely too much
<sigmamu188> lol
<Sharn> Someone else may be able to help, but I can't. =\
<Carsten> sigmamu188: versus /etc/modules
<Shaba1> ok mouse just locked up
<Carsten> sigmamu188: If you can help me on these two questions, I'll be fine...
<Carsten> sigmamu188: (1) Where do I get snd-es18xx (.o)?
<sigmamu188> Carsten: ill try ive only been using linux for a year nw
<Carsten> sigmamu188: (2) do you know where 6.06 (DD) does store the vital sound data... like where exatcly to put those aliases and options-lines?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: thx for that
<Shaba1> unbuntu
<Carsten> Shaba1?
<sigmamu188> try gksudo mousepad /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-base not for sure
<Carsten> sigmamu188: rgr. done that
<Carsten> opens a text-file...
<sigmamu188> any thing in there?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: no specific - looks like generic one
<Shaba1> this sucks
<Carsten> sigmamu188:  stuff like this driver is bad therefore index=-2
<sigmamu188> http://www.oliyiptong.com/blog/category/open-source/ go to that page
<sigmamu188> scroll down to old hardware help in ubuntu
<Carsten> sigmamu188: saw that before today, rgr will do
<Carsten> sigmamu188: will try with you now, thx
<Shaba1> now its locked again
<sigmamu188> it says to create a file named soundcard in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Carsten> sigmamu188: rgr i've done that
<sigmamu188> open it
<Carsten> but modprobe snd-es18xx fails
<Carsten> FATAL... .o not there
<Carsten> ok will do
<thomaslai> anyone, how do I check dbus version?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: open
<sigmamu188>     alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0
<sigmamu188>     alias snd-card-0 snd-es18xx
<sigmamu188>     options snd-es18xx enable=1 isapnp=0 port=0220 mpu_port=0388 fm_port=0330 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=5
<sigmamu188> in there
<sigmamu188> do you have alsa installes
<Carsten> sigmamu188: affirmative
<sigmamu188> installed
<Carsten> sigmamu188: apt-get alsa alsa-utils alsa-base
<Carsten> sigmamu188: rgr
<Shaba1> Ok I just turned it off for good
<Shaba1> I got tired of the lock ups
<Carsten> sigmamu188: i carefully checked the file "soundcard" and compared to the BIOS settings
<Carsten> while DMA1=1 DMA2=0
<Carsten> sigmamu188: i tried both
<sigmamu188> hmm
<Carsten> sigmamu188: modprobe: ... FATAL: Module snd_es18xx not found. Even after update-modules
<Carsten> sigmamu188: How does the system know to check "soundcard" when I request "snd-es18xx"?
<sigmamu188> did you set the mpu port fm port and irq?
<Carsten> sigmamu188: one webpage even told to CREATE snd-es18xx as file
<sigmamu188> in the options like on
<Carsten> sigmamu188: rgr everything according to the BIOD
<sigmamu188> line* in the file
<Carsten> sigmamu188: err: BIOS
<sigmamu188> hmm
<Carsten> sigmamu188: I ve been on that for some hours now... =/
<sigmamu188> did you install the alsa drivers?
<Carsten> rgr
<Carsten> sigmamu188: accroding to http://magiex.netfirms.com/
<Carsten> sigmamu188: section: ALSA
<Carsten> sigmamu188: while this reads ex1688(!)
<Carsten> sigmamu188: es1688(!)
<Carsten> sigmamu188: also alsaconf cannot be found after installing above called packages.. alsa-utils should include "alsaconf"
<Carsten> sigmamu188: idea: i did not freed any repositories... it's fresh Xubuntu from alternate CDROM and language via internet
<sigmamu188> so you installed alsa, alsa-utils alsa-base
<Carsten> sigmamu188:  rgr
<sigmamu188> and asla driver
<Carsten> sigmamu188:  rgr (as mentioned above "3 files")
<Carsten> sigmamu188: actual DRIVER, UTILS and LIB
<Carsten> sigmamu188: after pushing also stuff like bin-utils +++++ i was able to ./configure and ./make them
<sigmamu188> im totally stumped
<Carsten> sigmamu188: someone mentioned an .gz version of this driver somewhere under /kernel... but find didnt make it out
<Carsten> sigmamu188: welcome to the club..
<Carsten> sigmamu188: i am looking for a rough basic introduction into sound system of 6.06
<sigmamu188> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/
<Carsten> so i can rebuild and reload driver (snd-es18xx)
<johnnybigoode> Uhn . . . newbie here, I was looking tru the SPM, why isn't firefox 2 on place of firefox 1.5 ? Should I upgrade to firefox 1.5 ?
<sigmamu188> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.3&os=linux&lang=en-US
<sigmamu188> firefox 2.0
<johnnybigoode> I know where to download . . . I was just wondering if there are any problems with firefox 2,
<johnnybigoode> Or a good reason not to have firefox 2 in the SPM and have firefox 1.5
<Carsten_> i am back .. it crashed =(
<sigmamu188> the ftp?
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: no my win ^^
<Shaba1> ok back with you guys
<sigmamu188> that sucks
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: i've found alsaconf at alsa
<Carsten_> where do i pack it?
<Carsten_> into /sbin?
<sigmamu188> let me check
<Carsten_> unpack, ./configute ; make ; make install?
<Carsten_> 0.4.3?
<sigmamu188> cd /usr/src
<sigmamu188> mkdir alsa
<sigmamu188> cd alsa
<Carsten_> kk
<sigmamu188> install all your alsa stuff there
<sigmamu188> bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
<sigmamu188> tar -xf alsa-driver-xxx
<sigmamu188> cd alsa-driver-xxx
<sigmamu188> ./configure --with-cards=es1688 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
<sigmamu188> ./snddevices
<Shaba1> anyone know how to shut off the xbuntu screen saver?
<sigmamu188> applications > settings > screensaver
<Shaba1> yeah I got there
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: thats what i done according to the webpage yea
<Shaba1> but there does not seem to be a setting to shut it off
<Carsten_> sigmamu188:  running now alsaconf (NEW!)
<Shaba1> anyone
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: alsaconf aborts
<sigmamu188> restart x after setting the settings
<sigmamu188> hmm
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: assumption: cannot find snd-es18xx
<Shaba1> Hello
<sigmamu188> shabal
<sigmamu188> restart x after setting the settings
<Shaba1> anyone know how to shut off the xbuntu screen saver?
<Carsten_> shaba: shutting down x = CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<Carsten_> or right top corner... click
<Shaba1> that gest to a termina window though does it now
<Shaba1> not
<Shaba1> I wan to keep the desktop
<Carsten_> shaba... restart x
<Shaba1> HOW
<Carsten_> thats what you need to do after changing the settings, if i got him right
<Shaba1> you just said a lot of stuff but no instructions
<Carsten_> shaba.. ok
<Carsten_> where are you know
<Carsten_> is x running?
<Shaba1> turning on the laptop
<sigmamu188> after changing the screen saver settings in applications > settings > screensaver
<sigmamu188> reset x by typing sudo shutdown now -r
<Carsten_> ^^
<sigmamu188> then see if the settings are applied
<Shaba1> hold on
<sigmamu188> cool
<Shaba1> its booting
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: ... alsaconf aborts
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: looks like i am simply lacking snd-es18xx
<sigmamu188> you got the drivers installed properly?
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: the (above mentioned steps on webpage including ./configure; make ; make install took long, did not abort and went off with final non-error messages.. so i assume: yes
<sigmamu188> did you do the chmod command afterwards
<Shaba1> Hold on
<Shaba1> it booted to windwos by mistake
<sigmamu188> Carsten: i just kinda going by the website and trying to help you trouble shoot i really dont have much experiance with alsa
<sigmamu188> Shaba1: its cool
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: i did chmod a+rw...
<Carsten_> sigmamu188:  i tried some it found snd_(!)es1688
<Shaba1> Ok at the desktop now what
<sigmamu188> check in applications>settings> screensaver and see if shows the screen saver as disabled
<Shaba1> Applications----> Settings----manager
<Shaba1> now what
<Shaba1> NO it does not
<sigmamu188> ok is you problem when it locks on ss?\
<Shaba1> and now the mouse is locked
<Shaba1> yes thats it
<Shaba1> and when I go to the screen saver setting
<Shaba1> this is riduculous
<sigmamu188> do you see a box labled lock screen after [time] 
<Shaba1> yes and it is NOT checked
<sigmamu188> hmm
<sigmamu188> are you running kde or gnome?
<Shaba1> OK powering down again
<Shaba1> nope whatever installed with xubuntu
<sigmamu188> they both are
<sigmamu188> lol
<Shaba1> I think that is called xfre
<sigmamu188> xfce
<sigmamu188> but it starts probably with gnome services running if i am not mistaken
<Shaba1> rebooting again
<sigmamu188> when you reboot
<sigmamu188> open the process manager
<Shaba1> HOW!!!!
<sigmamu188> hold on
<sigmamu188> applications > system > processmanager
<sigmamu188> please dont yell i am trying to help
<Shaba1> I know
<Shaba1> but sayign something with out giving instructions as to how is frustrating me
<sigmamu188> i understand i will try to be more descriptive with my instructions
<Shaba1> I spent the last 7 hours going thru the same thing with the people in php-gtk
<sigmamu188> after opening process manager via the command above
<Shaba1> oK i AM THERE
<sigmamu188> find the command named xscreensaver
<Shaba1> sorry I hit the caplock by mistake that time
<sigmamu188> rightclick on xscreensaver and select kill
<sigmamu188> its ok
<Shaba1> Ok got that
<sigmamu188> ok i should stay off for now
<Shaba1> huh??
<sigmamu188> now im going to try to find a more perminate fix for you
<Shaba1> you are not going to finish
<Shaba1> oh sorry
<sigmamu188> i need to find the probper way to perminatly dissable it
<sigmamu188> its cool
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: thx for concern... i am getting too tired now... sorry
<Shaba1> I did not read that line about set kill
<Shaba1> but the thing is I would not mind it if it would act like a windows screen saver and just come back on when you moved the mouse or hit a keyboard key
<sigmamu188> Carsten_: sorry i could not help try taking to maxamillion the next time he is on here
<sigmamu188> he is the man
<sigmamu188> typically it should
<sigmamu188> im not sure why it wont work
<Shaba1> It just locks up the whole screen and keyboard and mouse
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: thx. me too bro, me too
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: Greetings from GMT/UTC+2
<sigmamu188> you should install the new beta
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: shutdown -h now
<sigmamu188> CST USA!
<sigmamu188> night
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: actual 4am
<sigmamu188> 9 pm here
<Carsten_> sigmamu188: *dazzle*
<Carsten_> \bye.
<Shaba1> damn even with that off when I go into the screen saver settign the dcomputer locks up
<Shaba1> It just did it again
<sigmamu188> wait and see if it unlocks
<sigmamu188> it might be a ram issue
<Shaba1> I rebooted
<sigmamu188> i cant figure out a way to perminatly disable
<sigmamu188> i have to take care of a few errands, i will try to keep working on the problem
<sigmamu188> and get back to you
<sigmamu188> i will be back tonight and usually one here every day
<sigmamu188> keep asking people they might be able to better help you
<sigmamu188> but you have a temp fix for now by killing it in the process manager
<posingaspopular> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<posingaspopular> hey im looking to install xubuntu feisty, and im downloading the file from http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ but i have no idea how to burn an .iso in windows. help?
<BFTD> um I just installed an new (and only) IDE HDD
<BFTD> how do I find it via command line?
<g4h> its working fine though?
<g4h> pico /etc/mtab should list it
<BFTD> I got it
<sigmamu188> to upgrade
<sigmamu188> ?
<Shaba1> Hello anyone here?
<g4h> somewhat, Shaba1
<Shaba1> wow
<Shaba1> never mind
<Shaba1> I forgot what I was going to ask now
<g4h> one of many reasons we encourage people to 'just ask' =p
<g4h> like so
<g4h> so okay, how do i change the permissions for a user home folder so i can access them remotely through samba?
<g4h> the folder perms, not the samba ones. those i have tackled.
<grazie> g4h: File mode bits can be change by using the chmod command or right clicking the folder in thunar. However, I'm surprised you can't read the folder with the default settings.
<g4h> I don't have access to thunar otherwise this would be solved, hehe
<g4h> a botched upgrade has me stuck in terminal and i'm just backing up files before i wipe the install
<g4h> and yeah it momentarilly threw me off that i couldnt access that one, but no worries as long as i can figure out how to fix it ~.^
<Shaba1> hello guys
<Shaba1> and ladies if there are any in a techie room
<g4h> there are. try not to assume otherwise =P
<Shaba1> I did not
<Shaba1> that is why I added the "and ladies"
* g4h nods, "it's a hot topic with some so thought i'd give you a running start before you're accosted for it"
<g4h> <.<
<g4h> >.>
<g4h> happen to remember what you were going to ask yet?
<Shaba1> nope
<Shaba1> I hate getting old
<geekunit> is there anything else besides grabbing updates i should do to keep my xubuntu install secure?
<j1mmc> geekunit, i'm not a security expert, but . . . if you just want something simple, i've heard good things about firestarter as a software-based firewall.
<geekunit> jlmmc: cool, i'll check it out
<tonyyarusso> bastille if you're really serious
<geekunit> i have xubuntu on my secondary drive.  i can't seem to access hda1 with fdisk though
<j1mmc> geekunit, what version of xubuntu are you running?
<geekunit> jlmmc: the newest, fiesty fawn
<j1mmc> geekunit, with feisty, they changed the drive lettering scheme.  try /dev/sda1
<geekunit> ahhh.. why?
<j1mmc> i can't remember . . .   :)
<j1mmc> i know i read it somewhere, though.  and someone in this channel told me about it, too.
<j1mmc> try that, and let me know if it helps.
<geekunit> it worked, just had to sudo.  thanks again1
<j1mmc> =)  no problem!!!
<geekunit> ok, now for the ultimate question.  are there any spyware scanners for linux that I could use to scan an ntfs volume?
<j1mmc> geekunit, there are antivirus scanners . . . or, at least one anyway.  i think it's called clam av or something?
<j1mmc> i don't know of any spyware scanners on linux.
<j1mmc> maybe try "apt-cache search spyware"
<j1mmc> geekunit, are you trying to get rid of a spyware infection in windows from linux?
* j1mmc is going to bed  (12:40 AM in UTC-500)  :)
<j1mmc> g'nite all.
<geekunit> windows
<geekunit> nite, thanks
<j1mmc> yw... good luck!
<BFTD> is it possible to see the speed of my "GPU"
<BFTD> not CPU
<nessmuk> xubuntu uses an earlier version of xfce than the latest/best installer bundled as xfce 4-4.4RC2. Can one install the latest into Edgy 6.10....or xubuntu itself?
<grazie> nessmuk: folks have done it yes. some with success, some had problems and some had no success. Depends whether want to install outside the package manager. Feisty contains latest xfce
<nessmuk> yes....I was just looking at getting that. Wondering if it's a bit early.....is it very stable/buggy?
<booglebox> ping
<grazie> nessmuk: most wouldn't recommend using it as your primary os just yet
<nessmuk> grazie....of course. My Edgy is nice'n stable, except for Firefox.....javascript
<nessmuk> thanks grazie....I'm gonna just dabble with the livecd of Feisty for now.
<nessmuk> do you mind me asking what country you're in?
<grazie> nessmuk: np....uk
<nessmuk> man....I sure love how Ubuntu is  sweeping the world.
<hyper_ch> nessmuk: I haven't encountered any real problem yet with feisty...
<hyper_ch> nessmuk: there was one (wifi stopped working from one kernel upgrade) but less than 48h another kernel upgrade was released... so that problem is non-existant anymore for me
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, I'm having some problems with the screen going black while installing Xubuntu :(
<TheDarkKiller> I'm really new to Linux, so I thought about something easy first. Heard Xubuntu was good. So I burned the ISO on a CD, popped it into my drive, selected "Start or install Xubuntu". Then it loads, and after a while, it goes to a prompt. A few seconds after, the screen goes black
<TheDarkKiller> I have no idea what to do :(
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: Sounds like you've got video driver problems
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: desktop or alternate cd?
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: or what's the name of the .iso you burnt to cd?
<TheDarkKiller> Desktop
<grazie> does ctrl+alt+f1 give you a console?
<TheDarkKiller> Give me a second
<TheDarkKiller> No, it doesnt
<grazie> how much ram does it have?
<TheDarkKiller> The machine? 512mb
<TheDarkKiller> By the way, this is the ISO name: xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<TheDarkKiller> And it has the correct MD5 sum
<grazie> should be fine. you could try booting with different kernel params
<TheDarkKiller> Booting with different kernel parameters? Enlighten me ;)
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: did your try the "safe graphics mode" in the boot menu?
<TheDarkKiller> I did, yes, I can't do /msg by the way
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: same problem?
<TheDarkKiller> Yep
<grazie> what is the machine?
<TheDarkKiller> By the way, can't I just go to the boot: prompt and type in' live'?
<TheDarkKiller> Second
<TheDarkKiller> I'm in Xubuntu now, typed 'live' at the boot: prompt
<TheDarkKiller> It's loading now, I'm sure
<TheDarkKiller> But thanks for your help grazie
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: np
<TheDarkKiller> Hnmm, it seems like it've crashed? I selected the "install" option, and after a while it isnt responing anymore
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: did you also check the cd? It should be one of the boot options
<TheDarkKiller> Back, now I can't even boot it :(
<TheDarkKiller> Should I download the "alternative" cd?
<TheDarkKiller> Might that fix my problems?
<kalikiana_> TheDarkKiller, The live install froze with you, right?
<kalikiana_> You might try one more time and see if it works. After that I'd use the alternate or server cd.
<TheDarkKiller> Yes, it froze
<TheDarkKiller> I've tried over 10 times now
<TheDarkKiller> :(
<kalikiana_> So better try one of the other cds, they *will* work.
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: I'd recommend the minimal install cd if you've got a good internet connection >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<grazie> kalikiana_: do you know of any bug reports on the desktop cd installation?
<magic_ninja> wat up gibblets
<magic_ninja> TheDarkKiller: what kind of problems are u having
<TheDarkKiller> BACK
<magic_ninja> hey bro
<magic_ninja> i've written a tutoral for problems installing via the regular cd
<TheDarkKiller> Well, the screen going black and crashs
<TheDarkKiller> Oh?
<TheDarkKiller> Link? :)
<magic_ninja> it just shows you how to pop up a bare bones x environment
<magic_ninja> lemme find it
<magic_ninja> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313406&highlight=magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> hope that hels you
<magic_ninja> *helps
<magic_ninja> lot of the time with all the other stuff going on in the background from a live cd it kinda messes things up sometimes...i don't care what anyone says, computers mess themselves up sometimes
<TheDarkKiller> Grazie, you there?
<grazie> yeah
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, I've just installed Xubuntu, but there's no graphical interface? I used the "minimal cd" setup and installed it, now I have no idea what to do.
<ormiret> would minimal CD possibly be alternate CD?
<ormiret> There should be a graphical interface if it was, are you getting a text login prompt?
<grazie> ormiret: TheDarkKiller used the minimal cd, but must have missed an option somewhere ... is now installing xubuntu-desktop.....I hope
<Grey_Loki> Would SuperKaramba work in Xubuntu?
<TheDarkKiller> Think it is sorting out now
<crdlb> Grey_Loki, yes, but you could use adesklets or gdesklets instead
<crdlb> you'd need to install a lot of kde deps for superkaramba
* Grey_Loki investigates a/gdesklets
<Grey_Loki> Ooh
<Grey_Loki> gdesklets looks pretty fine - thanks, crdlb
<Shaba1> Hello anyone here
<Grey_Loki> !ask | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shaba1> I asked it
<Shaba1> I asked if anyone was here
<crdlb> you can't ask questions w/o questions marks :D
<Grey_Loki> Hehehe
<Grey_Loki> What ubotu means is 'Don't waste time asking if you can ask a question - it's what we're here for; Just ask your question'
<TheDarkKiller> The xubuntu gui installation is asking for postfix configuration?
<TheDarkKiller> What should I choose?
<TheDarkKiller> I, by mistake, skipped the help file
<TheDarkKiller> :(
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: what are you installing?
<TheDarkKiller> Nevermind, sorted it out
<digits> man, one's spoiled... takes insane amonts of time to install xubuntu on the old farts computer when you're talking about MHz instead of GHz :P
<digits> if i install a server install (only had an ubuntu disc on hand) and then do an xubuntu-desktop install, do i still get the nifty looking boot splash?
<Grey_Loki> So if XFCE is rather slow to render new workspaces when I flick between them whilst not running much (XChat, Opera, and Synaptic), it's a hardware thing, right?
<Grey_Loki> Oh, i'm also running gdesklets with four system monitoring...thingies.
<ormiret> Grey_Loki: how much RAM have you got free when you're seeing things come up slowly?
<Grey_Loki> ormiret, very little indeed
<Grey_Loki> It seems that Synaptic froze - I just 'sudo killall synaptic' and took a look
<Grey_Loki> Now using 174/213MB RAM.
<ormiret> is there much in the swap?
<Grey_Loki> Which seems a bit much with just Opera, Xchat, Azureus, gesklets and xterm running
<Grey_Loki> Swap is 207MB
<Grey_Loki> CPU usage (1.33Ghz Celeron) is <10%
<ormiret> yeah, the stuff on the other desktop will be dumped to swap if you haven't been there for a while (a while possibly being a short time if what you are using needs RAM) and will have to be reloaded to RAM before it can run when you switch.
<Grey_Loki> Aha
<Grey_Loki> I wondered why it sometimes did that.
<Grey_Loki> I see there's an extra slot in this laptop for some more RAM, and i've been thinking of getting a stick
<Grey_Loki> I don't actually know what the osort of ram is called, though
<Grey_Loki> SDRAM?
<ormiret> probably, crucial.com has a useful thing for identifying the RAM you need for laptops
<Grey_Loki> Ooh
* Grey_Loki investigates
<Grey_Loki> Bah
<Grey_Loki> Needs to be Windows based, running IE.
<ormiret> the make/prduct/model part works
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<Grey_Loki> Mine seems to be the only one that isn't listed
<Grey_Loki> Packard Bell EasyNote E2560
<ormiret> http://www.simpletech.com/upgrades/packardbell/easynote/e2560intelceleronm36014ghz/
<Grey_Loki> http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CT64M64S4W75
<Grey_Loki> That's the type, but i'm not sure what the speed of mine is - 133, 100, or whatever the other one is.
<ormiret> The site I found said it was 133 DDR
* Grey_Loki nods
<Grey_Loki> If you mismatch it, the higher just runs at the speed of the lower, correct?
<ormiret> yes
<Grey_Loki> Not life and death, then.
* Grey_Loki grins
<ormiret> I don't know runnung RAM slower than it is can go seems fairly serious...
<Grey_Loki> I'll send an email to Bell, ask them the speed.
<Grey_Loki> 512MB of 133Mhz looks mighty attractive though - should make this machine zip along rather nicely.
<mlc> hello all
<mlc> I have a question
<Grey_Loki> Fire away, mlc
<mlc> about installing ok, thx
<mlc> I have Thunar and it does not work wvery well
<mlc> so I want to install newer version...
<mlc> version: 0.4.1svn-r23151
<mlc> How do I install  a newer/better version?
<chewychomp> help- refresh rate reverts back to 60hz, when i want 75hz, i sudo nvida-settings change the refresh rate, restart x and its back to 60hz, took out 1280X1024@60 in xconf too, always changes the metamode back to 60hz
<Grey_Loki> Hrm. Have you tried 'sudo apt-get upgrade thunar'?
<chewychomp> audo apt-get thunar?
<chewychomp> sudo
<mlc> no
<mlc> on the site it just says "download"
<Grey_Loki> Give that a go
<mlc> I'l  try
<Grey_Loki> I prefer to get things through either synaptic or apt-get - it's just easier ^.^
<chewychomp> apt-get will download and install for you
<mlc> it says it doesn't need upgrade
<chewychomp> then u have latest
<Grey_Loki> There we are, then :)
<Grey_Loki> What is it about thunar that you don't like?
<mlc> but online it says a newer version is available
<Grey_Loki> it's probably their latest unstable version
<mlc> haha
<mlc> do you have Thunar?
<mlc> I like ik but it is buggy
<chewychomp> how so?
<Grey_Loki> Unless there's something in the changelog that you explicitly need, i'd just wait until it gets uploaded to the repositories.
<mlc> ok
<mlc> well
<mlc> uhm how do I say it
<mlc> left and right hand window
<chewychomp> help- refresh rate reverts back to 60hz, when i want 75hz, i sudo nvida-settings change the refresh rate, restart x and its back to 60hz, took out 1280X1024@60 in xconf too, always changes the metamode back to 60hz
<mlc> when I change something in the righthandwindow, the lefthandwindow seems not to get it anymore
<mlc> uhm
<mlc> many times the same directory displayed
<mlc> when you click on it, it goes away. comes back, etc!
<mlc> very weird behavior
<mlc> but the speed of xubuntu is so good that I want to stay
<mlc> although these sorts of things happen
<mlc> chewycomp or grayloki, what can I do about the problem?
<Grey_Loki> Hmm. There are several alternative file managers out and around. XFFM for one, and I think that Konqueror is another one.
<chewychomp> loki u have any ideas about getting my refresh rate to stick?
<mlc> xffm, is that quick?
<mlc> I don not have a very quick pc
<Grey_Loki> chewychomp, no, i'd have said, otherwise.
<Grey_Loki> Have you tried searching the (x)ubuntu forums?
<mlc> oh, I searched until I drop
<Grey_Loki> mlc - I haven't used it, but it's the file manager for XFCE, so i'd imagine it would be fairly fast.
<mlc> well, I try xffm then :)
<mlc> how do I use xffm instead of thunar?
<mlc> should I uninstaal thunar first?
<Grey_Loki> I'd leave it, just in case seomthing goes wrong.
<Grey_Loki> They shouldn't interfere with eah other.
<mlc> ok, but how do I choose
<mlc> between the two
<Grey_Loki> Hrm. I just tried 'sudo apt-get install xffm', and it couldn't find the package - try doing a search in synaptic for it.
<mlc> it s xffm4
<mlc> ;)
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<Grey_Loki> !xffm4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xffm4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mlc> what? factoids
<mlc> whats that
<Grey_Loki> A list of useful things
<Grey_Loki> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Grey_Loki> Things like that.
<mlc> ok
<mlc> I drown in that site!
<TheSheep> I think that xffm is no longer developed
<mlc> sorry for being such a rookie.... this is my first time on IRC
<TheSheep> they recommend emelFM2 on http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<TheSheep> mlc: btw, what version of xubuntu do you use?
<TheSheep> mlc: the bug seems worth reporting
<mlc> ehn
<mlc> 4.3.99.1
<mlc> can't seem to update that too
<TheSheep> so it's Edgy
<mlc> yes !
<TheSheep> I've never heard of a similar bug, but you might try on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<mlc> I have installed xffm4
<mlc> let's see what it does
<TheSheep> mlc: if it's not described there yet, add it -- try to describe the behavior
<mlc> oh, ok
<mlc> can I post pictures there? And where is it?
<mlc> oh sorry
<mlc> I see it
<mlc> I can not find emelfm2 with apt-cache search emelfm2
<mlc> !!
<mlc> thunar is SOO unstable, unbelievable
<mlc> I thought it would be so stable to have xubuntu.. :(
<TheSheep> mlc: it's stable for me, and was stable when I used Edgy too
<TheSheep> mlc: it must be something specific to your computer
<mlc> hm!
<mlc> the sky is darkening for my sweet pc's future... ;)
<mlc> shall I throw it from my apartment? :):)
<mlc> I don't  know what will happen now, but I will restart
<mlc> see you soon, I probably will be back
<digits> Hello dudes (and hopefully dudettes), i've just installed xubuntu (my first xfce try) on the old farts computer, and i have some small questions... 1) how do i make a desktop icon shortcut for firefox (as example) and 2) is there a rather nice theme that does not take alot of screen estate - he's running 800x600...
<crdlb> digits, you can't raise the resolution up?
<crdlb> you can just raise the DPI to make the text bigger
<digits> crdlb: nah, hes eyes are quitting on him, so he can't read onscreen without glasses above that res (and ofcourse he doesn't knwo where he has them at any given point)
<digits> crdlb: ooh, didn't think about that... goog sugggestion gotta try
<crdlb> that's what I do, 1280x960, with the DPI up really high
<digits> giving it a try :)
<digits> crdlb: while we're at it, how do i make a desktop icon shortcut?
<crdlb> dnd isn't working?
<crdlb> I don't currrently have xfce installed
<mlc> hell0o
<chewychomp> help- refresh rate reverts back to 60hz, when i want 75hz, -i sudo nvida-settings -change the refresh rate, restart x and its back to 60hz, took out 1280X1024@60 in xconf too- nvidia-settings always changes the metamode back to 60hz
<digits> crdlb: dnd?
<mlc> I forgot to say big thanks to you
<crdlb> drag-and-drop
<digits> crdlb: d'uh... gotta lay off the wine ;P
<liz_> I installed xubuntu-desktop ontop on ubuntu and it works well but i have one small annoyance........it brings up 2 instances of nm-applet on startup and i dont even see it listed at all under automatically started applications
<mlc> chewycomp, nvidia drivers are proprietary, aren't they?
<digits> i'm at my parents place, and he's got this old PII-300 that he uses for googling and reading mail (with a 10GB fiber!), thought that I'd ease my vacations (which currently is wine and virus hunting) with some nice linux-ware :)
<mlc> liz, how do the applets look
<mlc> right-click on them
<liz_> its nm-applet
<mlc> yes, but I don't know that
<liz_> i guess its from my gnome stuff
<mlc> hm
<liz_> it sits in the notification area
* digits makes a note to self: cut right pinkie off before mistyping the next apostrophe!
<liz_> so i guess im wondering what scripts run on session startup so that i can check them
<mlc> hm
<mlc> network manager applet
<mlc> what happens when you right click on it
<liz_> it has options to manage wireless and wired networking
<mlc> n the Gnome menus go to Desktop : Preferences : More Preferences : Sessions
<mlc> Under the 'Startup Programs' tab,
<mlc> there must be something you can use
<mlc> I don't have gnome but it might work
<mlc> digits, good lcuk
<liz_> mlc: well i'll play around but i've already looked in there
<digits> mlc: thanks, i give myself about 20 minutes before getting under the knife :P
<digits> crdlb: btw, can i change the dpi without having to restart X?
<mlc> digits: should be possible
<mlc> goodbye!!!
<crdlb> digits, in the interface prefs I think you can
<crdlb> (you definitely can in gnome)
<digits> crdlb: ok... i'm a console dude myself so i don't have a clue ;P
<dim> hi
<dim> I'm having a few problems with wifi-radar under xubuntu feisty beta
<dim> I get: "Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'."
<dim> am I missing something?
<digits> that file is either broken or missing, is my guess...
<TheSheep> !wifi | dim
<ubotu> dim: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Carsten> Hello there...
<Carsten> Anyone has nerves and some time to could give me a clue on es-1689 soundcard problem on a notebook? I looked up too much now I wanna start from scratch
<Carsten> I do not see problems in BIOS (no conflicts) but i do not know how to configure the modprobe options ...
<Carsten> BIOS says: irq5 that makes options irq=5
<Carsten> BIOS says DMA ch 0  -> dma=1
<Carsten> next line DMA ch 1 -> dma=1?
<Carsten> or dma0=0
<Carsten> dma1=1?
<Carsten> then there are three differen i/o ranges...
<Carsten> 0x0220-0x0227
<Carsten> 0x0388-0x0388
<Carsten> 0x0330-0x0331
<Carsten> whats "port" then?
<Carsten> whats "mpu_port" then?
<Carsten> a forth range is not in "PNP" but in "Controler Interface" i/o 0x0250-0x0257
<Carsten> anyone?
<totalwormage> Carsten: try #ubuntu, there doesn't seem to be any technical ppl around here
* totalwormage hides
<totalwormage> OH FRELL
<totalwormage> i did it again
<totalwormage> sorry
<totalwormage> nm that :] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Carsten: You shouldn't need to specify any options when you load the module - just load it, and let the kernel handle resource allocation.
<Carsten> Pumper... thx Ill try
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...he didn't try yet? O_O
<Joss> hi!!! good afternoon from MExico!!!
<Joss> how many need for my partition / i have 30 Gb!!!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Maybe around 8GB.  That's what I use, and I've never filled it - most of my files are in /home.
<Joss> thanks... i have 9 Gb for / and the last form /home.:D
#xubuntu 2007-04-01
<tjones> hello
<tjones> is any one here?
<BFTD> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tjones> ok, sorry. Is it possible to use wirless internet with xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<tjones> how?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's probably what you're looking for.
<tjones> ok thanks
<tjones> quick question though
<tjones> which is better for the complete novice ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are you coming from a Mac background, a Windows one, or what?
<BFTD> any of the three
<tjones> windows
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You may find Kubuntu somewhat more comfortable, then.
<tjones> will wireless internet be easy to setup?
<tjones> on kubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It mostly depends on how well supported the wifi hardware is.
<tjones> is there a list of supported hardware?
<tjones> i dont want to install unless i have wireless interweb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not that I know of - what brand/model do you have?
<posingaspopular> j #ubuntu
<tjones> a netopia router, and a belkin usb wireless g thingy
<posingaspopular> opps
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Belkin_v2404.html
<PuMpErNiCkLe> At worst, it should work with ndiswrapper.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmm...
<BFTD> I find ndiswrapper easy to use
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Found by accident, but what you were looking for in the first place.
<tjones> thank you PuMpErNiCkLe, you have been most helpful.
<cclampblues> yo
<BFTD> yo
<kalikiana> yo
<cclampblues> how do you do a disk check? it said it hadent beeen checked and it was mounted 39 times so it ran a check -- i want to do the check again. how do i do it?
<cclampblues> yo
<cclampblues> doe sthis makea nys ense??
<TheSheep> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cclampblues> ok. the robot is sweet and all but how would i have ever guessed that fsck is the disk checker?
<cclampblues> thanks btw
<cclampblues> !man fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> you could have asked here or googled for 'disk check linux' or read a linux book or ask on some forum or read the documentation included in your distribution...
<TheSheep> !man | cclampblues
<ubotu> cclampblues: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<TheSheep> cclampblues: you use it in a terminal
<cclampblues> thanks.
* cclampblues loves penguins.
* kalikiana mumbles 'vertical tabs' and tries to lay his monitor on the side.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: they should be placed in the z axis ;)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: that'd be intuitive ;)
* kalikiana puts his vertical tabs on the left side now...
<TheSheep> kalikiana: be careful with your neck
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Actually vertical tabs on the left side are not that strange :)
<TheSheep> question of habituation
<cclampblues> is there a termainal command to restore panel defaults?
<kalikiana> I'm still searching for a solution to the 'many tabs' versus 'few space' problem :P
<TheSheep> cclampblues:
<TheSheep> cclampblues: the yare stored in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/, you can just remove the contents and relog
<TheSheep> remove these files with rm ~/.config/xfce4/panel/*
<cclampblues> is it commonn for panel settings to change on their own? i cant get them to stay the same. and other desktop settings too like background images etc
<TheSheep> cclampblues: that's certainly not normal
<TheSheep> cclampblues: do they reset to the default values?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: maybe you're out of disk space in your home directory and they can't save the settings to files?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: df -h command will list all your partitions and free space on them
<cclampblues> no. just like my applications menu will disappear... after a reboot. where i am now.
<Shaba1> hello anyone here?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: is it dapper or edgy?
<TheSheep> Shaba1: just we, mice
<cclampblues> how to i open a terminal window from the keyboard?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type 'Terminal'
<TheSheep> note the capital leter
<cclampblues> i got 16gig free
<cclampblues> its edgyelf
<TheSheep> that's weird
<michaelpo> hi, what software do you recommend for me to extract email addresses from my excel spreadsheet or msword doc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> `grep`
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you want to actually view them, though, OOo is likely what you're looking for.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Abiword comes preinstalled, but has no support for Excel, and shaky support for .doc.
<BFTD> heh, I now have three eth ports (eth0, eth1, and eth2) but when I try to ssh into a computer connected via eth1, it gives me "No route to host"
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> can't figure it out
<BFTD> ah got it
<BFTD> thanks guys
<michaelpo> PuMpErNiCkLe: i want to extract the addresses and file them into a email software so that i can choose which contact to email... something like a mailing list?
<rici> export them as csv
<michaelpo> my spreadsheet has a mixture of text and email addresses...
<sigmamu188> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<gunny01> the 7.04 beta livecd start really slowly, even on a new pc. Is this just cos it's in beta and hasn't been optimised?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Unlikely - builds are done the same way a stable release would be, they're just untested.  It's possibly a bug - check dmesg and logs.
<Jester45>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hammy1
<Jester45> oo darn
<hyper_ch> hiho
<TheDarkKiller> How do I install Java on Xubuntu? I can't seem to make it work with Firefox.
<crimsun> TheDarkKiller: 1.5 or 1.6?
<crimsun> TheDarkKiller: and which version of Xubuntu?
<TheDarkKiller> crimsun, you got the /msg's ?
<alnokta> TheDarkKiller, http://www.getautomatix.com
<crimsun> TheDarkKiller: make sure multiverse is enabled, and make sure you have sun-java5-plugin installed
<crimsun> !components > TheDarkKiller
<crimsun> I can't respond to queries, btw.
<TheDarkKiller> Ah
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: I wouldn't use automatix
<hyper_ch> that's the java I hae installed:    aptitude -y install sun-java6-jre sun-java5-jre
* grazie wouldn't recommend automatix either
<TheDarkKiller> I have a slow system anyway
<alnokta> why hyper_ch grazie ?
<hyper_ch> alnokta: it may break the system upon installation of other software or dist-upgrades
<hyper_ch> and I think it doesn't even update its installed stuff
<alnokta> ah
<hyper_ch> alnokta: what automatix does can you also do
<hyper_ch> alnokta: it'll just take a bit longer to learn
<alnokta> i know, but automatix makes it easier
<hyper_ch> easier is not better in this case
<hyper_ch> what do you need automatix for?
<alnokta> oh, sorry, i wasn't looking, to install the applications that is listed in it with few steps :)
<hyper_ch> alnokta: like?
<alnokta> java win32 codecs azuers
<hyper_ch> you don't need automatix for that
<TheDarkKiller> What does aptitude -y install sun-java6-jre sun-java5-jre do?
<alnokta> acrobat rp
<alnokta> yes yes
<hyper_ch> acrobat is also in the additional repositories
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: it will install java
<TheDarkKiller> hyper_ch, it removed the gui
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: then it's your setup... do you have a fresh isntall of xubuntu? did you use automatix?
<TheDarkKiller> I had a perfectly fine installation with gui and all, then I wanted to install Java, and I did that command
<TheDarkKiller> Now I'm at a prompt instead
<hyper_ch> this won't remove the gui
<TheDarkKiller> It did :'(
<hyper_ch> I installed it... hmmm... no clue how often... and never did remove my gui
<hyper_ch> then isntall the gui again
<TheDarkKiller> :'(
<TheDarkKiller> That's 2 hours again
<TheDarkKiller> Damn
<hyper_ch> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<TheDarkKiller> I know
<TheDarkKiller> But it takes time :P
<hyper_ch> depends on your connection
<Grey_Loki> How can I make gdesklets automatically start when I log in?
<TheDarkKiller> I have a 512kb/s connection
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: not sure re-installation is the answer, but you certainly won't re-install everything again
<TheDarkKiller> Still slow.
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: describe what happened again
<grazie> Grey_Loki: I don't know the answer, but I think it's none standard. man gdesklets or google
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: did you try the saving the session upon logging out?
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, that's what i'm currently doing, but it means that I have to be careful what I leave open when I shutdown/logout, so that it doesn't get started on the next boot.
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: just save once the session with all apps/gdesklets started that you want
<hyper_ch> after that don't save the session anymore
* Grey_Loki nods
<Grey_Loki> I was hoping there was a more 'geeky' solution, but if it works, I guess it'll do
* Grey_Loki grins
<hyper_ch> sure there is a more geeky solution
<grazie> Grey_Loki: pretty sure saving session or using autostart will not work for gdesklets. read the manual or google
<ormiret> Grey_Loki: there are start up scripts you cna tag commands on the end of, I just can't remember where they are for xfce
<Grey_Loki> I seem to remember mention of something called rc.d
<Grey_Loki> What is that?
<ormiret> rc.d is stuf that runs on boot (or changing run level) - more system level stuff than you're after here
* Grey_Loki nods
<grazie> Grey_Loki: /etc/rc.local is very useful very autostarting stuff. Whether it's right for gdesklets I dunno
<Grey_Loki> I'll have a check of the gd forums, see what they say.
* grazie wonders what's so hard about "google autostart gdesklets" :)
<ormiret> the stuff in rc.local will run before you login so is likely to not work unless gdesklets can magically attach to your session after it's created...
<TheDarkKiller> How do I install Java? 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'?
<ormiret> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<TheDarkKiller> Crazy
<grazie> TheDarkKiller: do you want java or jre?
<grazie> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> what?
<TheDarkKiller> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ormiret> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<TheDarkKiller> How do I enable multiverse in Xubuntu?
<TheDarkKiller> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TheDarkKiller> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hyper_ch> holy crap:  According to the german tech-site heise.de, the Mozilla Foundation is suing Microsoft over the use of tabbed browsing in Internet Explorer 7. The Mozilla Foundation owns the patent 5,160,296 through one of their developers (Solomon Katz, a former Opera dev) and has begun suing Microsoft in Mountainview, California. The Foundation wants that MS immediately ceases to distribute IE 7 and pays 1.4 Billion dollars in damages. Heise
<hyper_ch> reports that Microsoft has issued no official response, but is contemplating to ship IE 7 NT (no tabs).
<ormiret> was that posted this morning?
<Carsten> hello world!
<Carsten> anyone can help me on my soundsystem for ESS 1869?
<grazie> hyper_ch: can't really se M$ loosing any battle in court....interesting story though
<hyper_ch> grazie: if Mozilla has the patent for tabbed browsing... then M$ can loose
<ormiret> Carsten: what's the problem?
<Carsten> ormiret: Thank you. My problem: I use a laptop and found too many possibilities to set up... none worked
<Carsten> ormiret: I am using Compaq Armada 1750 (PII/c. 300MHz)
<peweeh> hyper_ch: well... it would be something. but then the date just hits me :D
<grazie> hyper_ch: I dunno....the way the world is now...if you've got enough dosh noone can touch you
<Carsten> ormiret: I installed ALSA, some said it's working with sb module... i think it's a problem about isapnp
<ormiret> does the card show up in lshw?
<Carsten> processing...
<Carsten> ormiret: negative
<Carsten> right now: fresh boot
<Carsten> i worked with modprobe only
<ormiret> OK, does the snd-es18xx module showing up in lsmod?
<Carsten> ormiret: not yet
<Carsten> should I tra modprobe?
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> i restarted after I failed yesterday
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, what would that mean for other tabbed browsers, like Opera?
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> w/o options?
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> k
<Carsten> modprobe snd-es1688 (no error mesg)
<Carsten> boxes knacked (once)
<ormiret> knacked?
<Carsten> hm.. small sound like getting voltage (initialistaion)
<Carsten> initialization
<ormiret> OK, try lshw again and see if the sound card is there now.
<Carsten> now we got (lsmod)
<Carsten> snd_es1688 Size: 7744 Used by: 0
<Carsten> snd_ ...
<Carsten> opl3_lib
<Carsten> hwdep
<Carsten> es1688_lib
<Carsten> pcm_oss
<Carsten> mixer_oss
<Carsten> ...
<Carsten> any other output you need to know? dmesg?
<ormiret> wait a minute, are you sure thats the right module? From what I can find you should be loading snd-es18xx.
<Carsten> thats the weird part... in some instructions i found that, and alsaconf and sndconfig while i wasn't able to find
<Carsten> Module not found (snd-es18xx)
<ormiret> that's likely to be the problem then. It is there on this debian box.
<ormiret> What do you get from 'sudo modprobe snd-es' and then pressing tab twice?
<Carsten> the module? alsaconf? sndconfig?
<ormiret> the module.
<Carsten> processing...
<Carsten> tab doesnt work for me in this mode
<Carsten> and directory where I can ls those files?
<ormiret> yeah, give me a second while I find where...
<Carsten> thx
<ormiret> shoudl be in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/sound/isa/
<Carsten> kernel: 2.6.15-26-386
<Carsten> es1688
<Carsten> NO es18xx
<Carsten> ad1816a ad1848 cs423x es1688 gus opti19xx sb wavefront are files/links/content of above mentioned directory
<ormiret> not good, looks like you'll have to compile the module yourself.
<Carsten> ack.
<Carsten> anything I can read about THIS in order to prepare ?
<ormiret> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Carsten> uh-oh
<Carsten> never compiled a kernel sucessful... but that is away in 1997 suse 5.1 ^^ debian potato?
<Carsten> got time and nerves?
<Carsten> i'll try to prepare the basic stuff, ok?!
<Carsten> kernel-wedge needed for xubuntu 6.06?
<ormiret> !info kernel-wdge
<ubotu> Package kernel-wdge does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ormiret> !info kernel-wedge
<ubotu> kernel-wedge: udeb package builder for Debian-Installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 520 kB
<ormiret> probably - certainly won't hurt to have it :)
<Carsten> still have some space on 6Gb hd ^^
<Carsten> primarily i mean, not to need another kernel?
<Carsten> hes working
<ormiret> It will only be needed for making the kernel I think.
<Carsten> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot kernel-wedge kernel-package
<Carsten> anno: m4 needed? anything or "won't hurt either to have it"?
<Carsten> I yet did not change the sources.lst
<Carsten> git or install kernel-source....?
<Carsten> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15-26-386 ?
<ormiret> apt-get source linux-image-... is I think the better way as that gets you the config being used currently and you can then just make the one change and everything should work.
<Carsten> while kernel? <- i only got from the directory earlier (how do I get the actual version) is assumed to be 2.6.15-26-386
<Carsten> it will be apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15 ?
<Carsten> linux-image not found
<Carsten> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 works
<ormiret> you can probably work from that then
<Carsten> ok I am now at :"Modifying the source for your needs" on page
<Carsten> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Carsten> edit a config file now or d/l the es-18xx.(k)o?
<ormiret> You should just need to update the config to include es-18xx as a module
<Carsten> ok. where to edit which config file and where to get the file snd-es18xx?
<ormiret> give me a minute to have a poke...
<Carsten> thx much
<Carsten> wanna have a thank-you-picture-postcard from Germany? (uh- hope you still help me .. *cough * cough)
<Carsten> the debian dir mentioned in the page cannot be found
<Carsten> find / -name config.386 running
<Carsten> no hits yet
<Carsten> locate better?
<ormiret> locate is faster but wont get things that appeared since the last updatedb
<Carsten> running updatedb
<Carsten> & locate config.386
<grazie> Carsten: your linux kernel source and .config will be in /urs/src/linix
<Carsten> kk
<grazie> Carsten: /urs/src/linux even
<Carsten> rgr
<Carsten> untar linux-source-2.5.16.tar.bz2?
<grazie> you need to run make oldconfig
<Carsten> or in -headers-
<grazie> and then run make menuconfig
<Carsten> in /usr/src/linux
<ormiret> should already be untared
<Carsten> I have a ~headers~ dir and a ~source~ tarbal
<ormiret> untar it in that case
<Carsten> rgr
<grazie> Carsten: is /usr/src/linux a symlink to your latest kernel source? If not update it so it is.
<Carsten> in /usr/src/ i have
<Carsten> alsa (dir)
<Carsten> linux-headers-...- (dir)
<Carsten> linux-headers-...-386 (dir)
<grazie> that alsa doesn't seem right
<ormiret> hang on a minute what version of linux-souce have you got?
<Carsten> linux-source-....tar.bz2
<Carsten> Xubuntu 6.06
<Carsten> source: 2.6.15
<Carsten> -26
<ormiret> that's OK, you said 2.5.16 last time and that scared me...
<Carsten> oups...
<Carsten> i confirm 2.. 6 .. 15
<Carsten> argh
<Carsten> 2.6.15-26 THATS it (checked twice before enter)
<ormiret> thats OK then untar that, and point /usr/src/linux at it
<Carsten> bunzip...
<Carsten> tar -xf ...
<Carsten> point is softlink...
<ormiret> tar xjf ...
<Carsten> ok
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> how to link? thats years ago
<ormiret> i.e. ln -s linus-source-2.6.15 linux
<Carsten> thc
<ormiret> though without my typos ;)
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> i see
<Carsten> I do not care as long as i got a thought of it what you mean
<Carsten> if i get unsure i will ask
<Carsten> (still bunziipping)
<Carsten> I am quite thankful for your typo.. it helps me get an overview and likely solving my prob...
<Carsten> where are you from (may i ask)?
<ormiret> UK
<ormiret> mre specifically Aberdeen
<Carsten> oh, i m a kraut
<Carsten> ok bunzip worked...
<Carsten> xjf-ing now
<Carsten> ok i learned: tar -j handeles zips?
<ormiret> you don't need the j if you bunzipped first
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> tar -xf-ing now
<Carsten> right now i am in Dresden...
<Carsten> studiying (actually exactly now I am not ^^)
<ormiret> while that's working have a look in /boot for a config-... file.
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: hmmm, it is an opera dev. that changed to mozilla... so I assume opera has the rights of usage of that patent
<Carsten> thx for that
<Grey_Loki> Unless he took them with him when he moved to Mozilla?
<Grey_Loki> I'll wait for the story to surface on English tech news, and take a look later
<Grey_Loki> For now, it's time for RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 :D
<Grey_Loki> See if I can get wine to agree with it
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: Opera had tabbed browsing for a long time... so I think they have the right to use it... however I don't know about the exact situation and patents...
<Carsten> not whine, but wine ^^
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: here in Switzerland the patent would remain with the company and not the individual
<Carsten> ormiret: tar finished. ready (blinking cursor)
<ormiret> OK, 'make menuconfig'
<Carsten> ormiret: (i linked the dir into linux)
<Carsten> specific dir to be at?
<ormiret> ah right, you'll need to move into that dir before the make command then
<Carsten> ok
<ormiret> (good thing one of us is paying attention)
<Carsten> right... i ll try
<Carsten> ^^
<Carsten> well it's not the first time i sitt in front of linux, but i am quite noob
<Carsten> ormiret:  HOSTCC... SHIPPED...
<ormiret> First thing you want to do once menu config comes up is load an alternative conifguration file, and give it the one in /boot that corresponds to your curent kernel
<Carsten> ormiret: alright menu there
<Carsten> uh--...
<Carsten> general setup?
<Carsten> code maturity?
<ormiret> Should be second option from the bottom "Load an alternative Configuratio File"
<Carsten> ^^
<Carsten> i learned... more menuoptions than my screen can handle in one page
<Carsten> enter name ".config" ?
<ormiret> right you want /boot/config-... have a look in /boot to find the one matching the current kernel
<Carsten> ok
<ormiret> loaded?
<Carsten> nope had-typing =(
<Carsten> hand-t
<Carsten> alright
<Carsten> loaded
<Grey_Loki> Hrmpfh. winecfg isn't loading ze dialogue box :(
<Carsten> ormiret: sugesstion.. i need snd-es18xx.ko?
<ormiret> Right, now Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> ISA devices -> Generic ESS ES18xx driver
<ormiret> change that option to an M
<Carsten> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=319120
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> working
<Carsten> hm...
<Carsten> Generic ESS ES18xx driver has (like every driver on that menu-page) already an "M" <M> in front?!
<ormiret> odd that you dont have the module then...
<ormiret> In that case exit and save the configuration
<Carsten> rgr
<Carsten> done
<Carsten> from page above :...Sorry, should have read closer. Does dmesg give any hints about what went wrong? What does modinfo snd-ex18xx report? Look at setting a port= or irq= type option. dmesg will hopefully tell precisely which test failed and consequently what info needs to be supplied.
<ormiret> That will only be needed once you have the right module (and even then the kernel can usually figure that stuff out itself)
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> then how to get module?
<Carsten> apt-get install snd-es18xx?
<Carsten> failed =/
<ormiret> now 'make dep', 'make-kpkg clean', 'fakeroot make-kpkg --revision=<soem string> kernel_image'
<Carsten> (in linux-source-dir) make dep
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> *** unnecessary now
<Carsten> ...proceed with make-kpkg?
<ormiret> yes
<Carsten> working
<Carsten> no rule to create kpkg
<Carsten> oh... i correct now
<Carsten> working
<Carsten> missing "-" inserted
<ormiret> ah
<Carsten> ...rules real_stamp_clean...
<Carsten> ...changing dirs...
<arnor> hello World!
<Carsten> ill use "#" for verbose from console...
<Carsten> arnor: Hello one!
<arnor> how could I know if I have a firewall einabled into my distro?
<Carsten> ormiret: #CLEAN
<arnor> enabled I meant
<Carsten> ormiret: ready
<Carsten> arnor: sorry dunno
<arnor> :[
<Carsten> proceeding fakeroot
<ormiret> OK, this one will take a while and spit a lot of text at you...
<Carsten> kernel image...?
<Carsten> vmlinuz?
<ormiret> kernel_image
<Carsten> ah, "kernel_image"
<grazie> arnor: if you haven't enabled will not have an enable firewall by default
<Carsten> --revision=<soem string>?
<grazie> !firewall | arnor
<ubotu> arnor: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Carsten> some string?
<ormiret> put soemthing in instead of the <some string> to identify it to you
<Carsten> ah, ok
<ormiret> It will be part of the kernel name
<Carsten> ok optinal?
<arnor> grazie: thanks
<grazie> arnor: np
<Carsten> working
<Carsten> #...stamp-debian... lol
<ormiret> now sit back and watch it for a while (unless you have a really fast computer)
<Carsten> lol if I would I won't have that kind of prob, hum?! ^^
<Carsten> PII/322
<Carsten> 332?
<Carsten> 128MB
<Carsten> something else got to do today?...
<Carsten> ormiret: i compile the kernel now?
<ormiret> It is compiling
<Carsten> i see
<Carsten> wow
<Carsten> "my" biggest c-skript ever
<ormiret> when this is done you will (hopefully!) have a new kernel .deb in /usr/src
<Carsten> alright
<Carsten> how to activate? in grub?
<ormiret> dpkg -i kernel-image-... and then it will automatically be added to the grub menu
<Carsten> oh...
<Carsten> I would have thought about /boot/menu.lst
<ormiret> you can do it manually if you really want to but it is all automated :)
<Carsten> so what did we chance according to the "old" one?
<Carsten> if es-18xx was already as module..
<Carsten> or is the xubuntu6.06-default-kernel smaller?
<Carsten> i am wondering why he KNOWS es18xx but i cannot modprobe it
<Carsten> but simply lets see
<Carsten> i boot "new" kernel and...
<Carsten> then i modprobe snd-es18xx?
<ormiret> yes, according to the config it should have been there but wasn't
<Carsten> i can see dead drivers...
<Carsten> =/
<ormiret> You might not even need to modprobe it - I'm not sure how good autodetection is on ISA
<Carsten> maybe isapnp is a problem?
<Carsten> isapnp had no pnp card according to dmesg be4 compilation
<ormiret> see how it goes after the right module is available
<Carsten> ok
<Carsten> guess what.. still compliling.. ^^
<Carsten> wanna coffee?
<Carsten> sugar?
<ormiret> You might have to stick a line in rc.local or something to load the module
* ormiret just topped up his coffee
<Carsten> *lol
<Carsten> 123
<Carsten> ../etc/modules?
<Carsten> uh-oh... crashed...
<Carsten> joke... was screensaver
<Carsten> *uff*
<ormiret> :)
<Carsten> how to top up coffee? I always forget "/" "\"?
<Carsten> \test
<ormiret>  /me
* Carsten learned again! Thx.
<Carsten> there are some errormessages.. but he continues... hope it does not break up...
<Carsten> CC fs/bad_inode.o  -- Warning.. incompatible pointer
<ormiret> those aren't usually anything to worry about
<Carsten> ok hoped for that.-..
<Carsten> i guess compiling got easier now...
<Carsten> i remember 10-steps-to-do after a kernel was compiled.. despite of preparations in 1997
<ormiret> Yeah, I remember doing that kind of thing. And now that kernel compiles are fairly straight forward their not often needed...
<graabein> hi, i was wondering where the new updates in xubuntu feisty fawn is listed?
<graabein> and if there's any plans on swapping gdm for say quingy or slim? not that i know too much about them
<Grey_Loki> Hmm. How hard is it to upgrade Xubuntu from 6.06 to 6.10? I have a game that I want to run - seems to work fine in 6.10, but 6.06 gives an error
<ormiret> Grey_Loki: depends how customised you 6.06 is, almost always doable though.
<grazie> graabein: gdm is certainly not being replaced by anything else for feisty
<Grey_Loki> ormiret, how do you mean 'customised'? I've changed a few settings related to XFCE, installed gdesklets, but that's about it
<Carsten_> back again
<Carsten_> i missed something?
<graabein> grazie, alright :) just wondering. i found the answer to my lacking boot splash btw. it was the config-file that was set to a different resolution
<graabein> in /etc/usplash.conf
<Carsten_> vga=0?
<ormiret> Grey_Loki: shouldn't be a problem then, more if you've installed lots of things from universe or further afield.
<graabein> no the boot option was anything from vga=normal to vga=7**
<Carsten_> ok
<Carsten_> graabein.. i had framebuffer probs..
* Grey_Loki thinks
<Carsten_> *COVER!*
<graabein> help!!!
<Grey_Loki> Not a great deal - wine, and perhaps...one or two other apps?
* Carsten_ orders another cup of app-coffee
<Grey_Loki> I'm just reading up, seems a few people are getting the same error when upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10
<graabein> i used to run ubuntu (with gnome) on this p3-mmx 450mhz -- with xubuntu 6.10 its really top notch!!
<Carsten_> graabein.. top notch..? you mean fast or lame?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: if you've not changed your system much a fresh install would more likey give better results and is more easily recoverable if you have a disaster
<graabein> Carsten, yeah fast and responsive and the apps cover my needs and they look good. xfce is nice
<Carsten_> ah xubuntu then?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: dapper to edgy upgrade problems are all fixed I believe
<Carsten_> I have Armada 1750
<graabein> yeah i'm xubuntu fan now, and xfce
<Carsten_> icefresh blue
<Carsten_> ^^
<Carsten_> summer's ahead
<Grey_Loki> grazie, alright, I think i'll close everything down and give it a go. sudo update-manager -c -d, right?
<graabein> yeah i've had breafast and coffee on the porch today. can't beat sunshine
* grazie doesn't like update manager much
<Carsten_> ormi: he's in drivers/ide right now
<Grey_Loki> grazie, what would you use instead?
<Carsten_> emacs?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: why not update your /etc/apt/sources.list and use synatpic, aptitude or apt-get instead? Tis quite a big download you know?
* Grey_Loki googles
<grazie> Grey_Loki: or download the alternate cd and upgrade from that
* grazie can't upgrade from desktop cd
<Carsten_> ormi: Ill call back when he finished... so what was about the line to edit?
<Carsten_> or simply dpkg -i (my new kernel)?
<Carsten_> where will the .deb will be saved at?
<ormiret> you don't need to edit anything, just install the deb, it will be in /usr/src/
<Carsten_> ok
<grazie> Grey_Loki: the advantage of the alternate cd is that if you do have problems upgrading (I don't think you will) you can fresh install no hassle
<Carsten_> ormiret: thank you very much. Ill try then and hope I "find" the snd-es18xx then
<Carsten_> maybe one other thing
<Carsten_> I have the i/o-range of "audio interface" in BIOS and 3 ranges for i/o in PNP section
<Carsten_> so what will be port?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, I have a 6.06 Xubuntu Desktop CD around that I can use for a fresh install. After a quick search, I turned up this - http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/10/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-edgy-eft.html Is that what you meant by upgrading /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Carsten_> what will be mpu_port then?
<ormiret> Carsten_: you shouldn't need to specify that.
<Carsten_> ah i see
<grazie> Grey_Loki: yeah the update sources.list is the same machanism for every release upgrade. Same again for edgy to feisty upgrade
* Grey_Loki nods
<Grey_Loki> Right, i'm gonna close down everything and see what happens
* Grey_Loki grins
<grazie> Grey_Loki: I don't know how big the download is, but would expect 300mb or more
<Grey_Loki> grazie, the connection i'm using at the moment averages 440KB/s, so it shouldn't be too bad.
<Grey_Loki> Right. Back in a bit, hopefully :P
<grazie> Grey_Loki: yeah i'm just highlighting that if ir doesn't work out, you may have to do the same again or download edgy anyway
<grazie> hey isn't  that kalikana's message? :)
<graabein> how do i see package information with apt-get without installing?
<graabein> this apt has super cow powers!
<ormiret> apt-cache show <package>
<graabein> thanks
<grazie> graabein: do an 'apt-get update' first if you're looking for the most up to date info
<graabein> kk
<knw> hi
<knw> if anyone is willing to help me that would be great...I have few questions I have to ask about the OS
<knw> I'm trying to switch from windows
<grazie> !ask | knw
<ubotu> knw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knw> ok first of all I read around lookin for the best destro for me personl needs
<knw> so I can across ubuntu
<knw> now there is the edgy verison the faisty one
<knw> if you can sum up the differences really fast that would be great =] 
<grazie> knw: firstly feisty is still in test, but is due for release in 3/4 weeks so it's not classed as stable yet
<knw> what are the imporvments over the edgy version
<grazie> knw: I could link you to a list of differences but that would be rather dry and probably not what you're looking for
<knw> well since is in beta and I'm kind of new to linux I think I'm better off sticking with edgy
<grazie> knw: basically more up to date packages, extra packages,  nicer artwork maybe
<knw> ok I also have a 9800 pro aiw
<knw> I heared ati is a nightmare
<knw> due to lack of drivers
<knw> well I read up on it
<grazie> knw: yeah, you may get a couple of problems with fiesty that need sorting....edgy will less likely have this kind of problem
<grazie> knw: is 9800 an ati video card?
<knw> yes
<knw> 9800 pro 128ram radion seriess
<grazie> ati cards can give problems, but I don't know the issues myself
<knw> what do you have?
<grazie> i'm using edgy and feisty on ppc. also edgy on x86 (rarely used)
<Carsten_> While compiling i get lines like "CC [M]  fs/ufs/file.o" ...
<Carsten_> anyone can tell how long is it about to last... hours.. minutes?
<Carsten_> it took him c. 1 hour to get ther
<grazie> Carsten_: a complete generic kernel compile?
<knw> I do have amd64 computer. Should I go with the 64bit verison on the 32bit version.
<grazie> amd64 is known to have quite a few problem (all distros)
<Carsten_> grazie.. hm... fakeroot make-kgkp  ... will that be a complete?
<Carsten_> PII/332 128MB RAM xubuntu 6.06LTS
<knw> so I should stick with 32bit
<grazie> Carsten_: complete kernel compiles usually take an hour or less on a reasonable spec machine. On that it is going to take a lot longer
<Carsten_> grazie... well I realize
<Carsten_> but, how about the dirs..
<Carsten_> will it be finished when the tree reaches "Z"?
<grazie> knw: I don't have amd64, but if I did I think I would go for 32bit if you're not fairly experinced at sorting problems
<Carsten_> erm, ok... it takes long. i see
* Carsten_ hibernates.
<knw> not in linux atleast
<hyper_ch> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<knw> what's the file system that linux uses?
<hyper_ch> knw: there are multiple ones
<hyper_ch> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw> nice thanks
<grazie> knw: most folks start and stay with ext3
<Carsten_> what does the term "!<something>" mean... check out? serach for..?
<grazie> Carsten_: on the channel?
<ormiret> commands to ubotu.
<ormiret> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grazie> Carsten_: it's a keyword for the bot to respond to
<Carsten_> !Carsten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about carsten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* grazie poor Carsten_ 
* Carsten_ *sniffs*
<Carsten_> !Women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Carsten_> *lol*
<Carsten_> try: man women
* grazie think Carsten_ has a one track mind
* Carsten_ is curious for a women's manpage since existance.
<Carsten_> !compilation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carsten_> hmpf
<Carsten_> ok
<Carsten_> i got the point, thank you! =)
<grazie> Carsten_: you can message the bot using "/msg ubotu !<topic>"
<Carsten_> thx... i stop annoy you ^^
* grazie well....:)
<Carsten_> wow i got a PERSONAL answer from a bot.
* Carsten_ going slightly mad....
<knw> haha
<knw> so how bad is gamin on linux =] 
<Carsten_> !gamin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw> haha
<Carsten_> try: supertux
<knw> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<knw> !remoteaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remoteaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw> what the most common remote access program used for lunix
<knw> vnc?
<crdlb> knw, yes
<crdlb> graphically at least
<knw> is there actually a clinet that I could use to access windows pc's via remote desktop
<knw> for example RDC
<knw> I'v used that on OS x
<knw> mainly cuase I need to access my work computer and we run SBS 2003
<knw> I actually have a vertual workstation setup on the server
<crdlb> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<knw> nice
<knw> k I'm about to install edgy =] 
<knw> 1 more question before I go...will I be able to see what's on my partitions when I get to install the os
<crdlb> knw, you mean you windows partions?
<knw> yes ntfs partitions
<crdlb> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<knw> ya I know I can do that after the os is installed
<knw> what I ment to ask is how to chosse a partiton for me to access for the intial install of lunix
<knw> cuase right now I have 3 partitions
<grazie> knw: the installer gives you 3 option
<knw> and I want to use of them for ubuntu install
<knw> one of them*
<grazie> 1. whole disk 2. largest free space 3. Manually create/resize/delete partitions
<grazie> the manual option will let you select which ever one you want
<grazie> but don't forgot you really should use a swap partition as well
<grazie> forget*
<knw> what do you mean by that
<grazie> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<grazie> equivalent to swap file on windows
<knw> kk so how much space should I alocate for the swap partition
<knw> I have 1gig of ram
<knw> k let me read up on this first
* grazie controversial question....
<grazie> I would never use more than 512mb, but if you want to suspend or hibernate you'd need a lot more
* Carsten_ 's Pc2 still compiling...
* grazie another hour or so then :(
<knw> I gonna use 2gigs on the swap file
* grazie eeks!
<knw> waste?
<Heart_> hi
<grazie> knw: if you don't want to suspend or hibernate I'd say so yes
<knw> I don't even suspend or dibernate
<knw> ever*
<Heart_> installed xubuntu firt time.... have a prism usb wlan stick, network config shows me wlan0 but iwconfig or ifconfig shows me nothing
<knw> I'm plaing to do a lot multitasking tho
<Heart_> wlan0 no wireless extension says iwconfig :(
<knw> I'm gonna be running beryl once I get ubuntu installed
<knw> I'm also planing to game
<knw> I'll probably won't touch more then 512 megs of my swap tho
<knw> I'll probably should just setup 1gig
<Grey_Loki> How can you find out what version of Xubuntu you're running?
<Carsten_> kernel=
<Carsten_> ?
<Grey_Loki> I have a fair idea that i'm running 6.10, but i'm not totally sure.
<Carsten_> Greyloki ls /usr/src/
<grazie> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<grazie> or cat /etc/issue
<Carsten_> !issue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about issue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carsten_> That's an issue!
<Carsten_> ^^
<Grey_Loki> 6.10 :D
<grazie> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Carsten_> !cockcroach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cockcroach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* grazie Carsten_ is being silly
* Carsten_ still waiting for compile
<Carsten_> !moth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> In that case, can someone take a look at a pastebin log of my wine output?
<Grey_Loki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grey_Loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13365/ :)
<Grey_Loki> In case it's relevant, when I run 'winecfg', the shell hangs like it's launching, but the winecfg dialog box doesn't appear.
* Carsten_ compiles and getting so much errormessages, that he's wondering his kernel ever works
<ormiret> Carsten_: is it finished yet?
<Prestwick_> Is there a xubuntu version of Feisty?
<Prestwick_> Oh, yeah, there is.
<Prestwick_> haha
<Carsten_> ormi.. nope
<Carsten_> drivers/net/irda
<Carsten_> ormiret: ... I like the idea pulling out everything i do not need in order to make it faster?!
<ormiret> wont make the running kernel much faster since only the modules that are needed are loaded.
<Prestwick_> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem with VLC and ffmpeg.
<Prestwick_> Basically when I try to transcode into anything that needs ffmpeg via VLC, it won't do it because ffmpeg can't find the encoders.
<Prestwick_> or the codecs like xvid or lame.
<Prestwick_> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Use the ffmpeg transcoder?
<Prestwick_> Well here is the interesting thing.
<Prestwick_> ffmpeg is already installed, and I've already managed to transcode using ffmpeg itself. But I need to transcode and stream too.
<Prestwick_> So for some reason, something between VLC and ffmpeg isn't working.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> A quick and easy hack would be to use ffmpeg for transcoding and a fifo to send it to VLC for streaming.  Probably not an ideal solution, but it might work for now.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Do you get any detailed error messages if you launch vlc from a terminal and try to transcode an 'unsupported' file?
<Prestwick_> Well I have a log (I run it at the command line) online if you want to take a look at it with me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sure.
<Prestwick_> okay http://www.wilde-world.co.uk/vlc-log.txt
<Prestwick_> its down right at the bottom.
<Prestwick_> Its confusing because it says it finds the mpeg-4 encoder, but then develops an error and then says it can't find the encoder.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Curious.
<Prestwick_> I know. For the record I'm using Xubuntu 6.10 and Ubuntu 6.10 Server. Both have the same problem.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: did you sort your wine problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I've tracked down one possible problem.  11 lines up from the bottom, the 'timebase not supported' warning.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_PSP
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2005-May/000215.html
<Prestwick_> Ahhh I see!
<Prestwick_> Let me try that now
<Prestwick_> hmm, how would I alter the command line to enter a frame rate into VLC?
<Prestwick_> Okay, I'll have a look at this later, but you've been really helpful Pumpernickle.
<Grey_Loki> grazie, i'm afraid not
<grazie> Grey_Loki: something changed before it stopped working?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, the only thing that i've added/changed is an installation of gdesklets.
<Grey_Loki> But the program itself doesn't install, despite WineHQ's appDB saying it works on Ubuntu 6.10
<Grey_Loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13365/ if you need the log of what i'm trying to run.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: what about the dapper to edgy upgrade?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, turns out I was running Edgy to start with >.<
<Grey_Loki> I really should keep track of these things...
<grazie> Grey_Loki: so you've just install wine from the repo?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, it wasn't working, so I tried sudo apt-get remove wine, then reinstalled it using 'sudo apt-get install wine', to no avail.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: no problem installing though?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, nope
<Grey_Loki> Just tried it, and winecfg isn't running either.
* Carsten_ 's computer still compiling =/
<Grey_Loki> Woah
<Carsten_> now he's in sound/isa
<Grey_Loki> You've been compiling for hours :S
<Carsten_> rgr
<Carsten_> maybe i shut down xserver next time?!
<grazie> Grey_Loki: what do get when you try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Grey_Loki> 'wine is already at the newest version'
<Grey_Loki> Or words to that effect
<grazie> Grey_Loki: that's what I'd expect
* Grey_Loki nods
<grazie> what is setup.exe?
<geekunit> the k3b package seems to be broken.  anyone else know of a good program for copying CD's?
<Carsten_> xpburnerpro
<Carsten_> ^^
* grazie likes graveman
<Grey_Loki> grazie, it's the setup file for my iso backup CD of RollerCoaster Tycoon 2. Took a look through my old games collection the other day and decided that RCT2 would run quite nicely on this old laptop.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: have you used wine before without problems?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, yes
<Grey_Loki> Actually, one moment and i'll test it with something I -know- works.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: do those app still run?
<Grey_Loki> Hrm
<Grey_Loki> No, it hangs in the same way as winecfg does.
<Grey_Loki> Like, you press enter after the command, and it goes to that new line thingy
<Grey_Loki> But nothing launches.
<Carsten_> WAIT!
<Carsten_> In my garden just 3 CBMs were launched... What Key did you hit ???
* Grey_Loki blinks
<Grey_Loki> Looks like whatever key it was, I shouldn't have hit it :S
* Carsten_ going down into the bunker
<grazie> lol
<Grey_Loki> grazie, any ideas about this wine thing?
<Grey_Loki> I guess I could try uninstalling gdesklets, but it's not running at the moment, and i'm having the same problem.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: maybe try forcing a re-install
<Grey_Loki> As opposed to apt-get remove then apt-get install?
<grazie> did the remove work as expected?
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, it went fine. So did the installation.
<grazie> no point in that then
<grazie> if gdesklets is the only change why not remove it and see?
* Grey_Loki nods
<Grey_Loki> Righto
<Grey_Loki> grazie, no luck - same problem. I'm just searching around for some sort of logfilie, maybe it contains a hint or two?
<grazie> your /var/log/dpkg.log tracks packages on the machine
<Grey_Loki> No, I meant an error log for wine
<Jester45> would anyone like to help me forward my ports we can move to -offtopic if you would like
<Jester45> i had the ports forwarded but i think that my firewall detected a attack and blocked all my ports
<Jester45> i have tried turning it off messing with all the hardware options and nothing seems to get it back
<Grey_Loki> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Grey_Loki> Have you tried using something like Firestarter?
<Jester45> is that a firewall?
<Jester45> on my modem i forwarded ports 500-30000 for both udp and tcp and on my router i put the computer on a M|DMZ
<Jester45> on a DMZ*
<Grey_Loki> If your computer is definately in a DMZ from your router, then it's a software firewall causing the problem. By default, I believe that iptables works as your default firewall in linux
<jmichaelx> i am using the xubuntu feisty beta, and have noticed that the performance of my nvidia graphics card has really gone to pot since the upgrade to the 2.6.20-13 kernel.... would anyone have a suggestion? is this maybe just a matter of waiting for more updates?
<coldboot> I've managed to kill my desktop, so that wallpaper doesn't display and I can't get a context-menu when I right click the desktop. Do you happen to know what process manages that?
<coldboot> Like, what process do I have to run to get the desktop back?
<Grey_Loki> coldboot, you need to go Applications>Settings>Desktop Settings
<Grey_Loki> And check the 'Allow XFCE to manage my desktop' checkbox.
<coldboot> Grey_Loki: I'm using the Gnome-panel with XFCE, do you know the process that does desktop settings?
<coldboot> got it
<coldboot> xfce-settings-show
<coldboot> Woo, it's working
<Grey_Loki> Anyone know where wine stores its error logs?
<Jester45> Grey_Loki, ok i wllmake sure my firewall is off and iptabels is cleared, akso if the firwall starts at boottime could it be blocking me even after i turn it off
<Grey_Loki> What is it you're trying to do that needs such a wide port range?
<Jester45> i jsut want my ports to be forwarded so i use a big range becuase i feel like it helps
<Jester45> and becusae i think that firefox could be storing the page that i test on and just returning the same result so i try a diffrent port each time
<Scarpa> Hello, everybody! I' m trying to install Xubuntu in an old amd k6-2 machine, with 128 MB of RAM. The installation is very slow. I wonder if there is an text-mode installation
<KurtKraut> Scarpa, yes, there is. You have to download and burn the 'ALTERNATE CD'
<Scarpa> ah, ok
<Scarpa> many thanks
<Scarpa> Another thing, KurtKraut, do you think it can run well on this machine?
<Jester45> Scarpa, and just so you know the text based has all the same questions and the live cd
<Jester45> Scarpa, i think it will people run xubuntu on much less
<KurtKraut> Scarpa, I'm runing xubuntu feisty right now over a Semprom 2.4gHz with 256mb of RAM. It's very speedy to me.
<KurtKraut> Scarpa, you'll be able to run Xubuntu but performance is a matter of taste... some people can handle a certain speed of response, some don't :P
<KurtKraut> Scarpa, but Xubuntu is absolutely worth of trying
<Scarpa> I' ve tried it on my laptop (an ibm thinkpad t23) and i found it cool
<Scarpa> thus i thought i could be a good option to a old destop computer, which i have in home
<Scarpa> I' ll download the alternate cd right now. thank you, KurtKraut and Jester45
<KurtKraut> Scarpa, the alternate should be used in systems with less then 192mb
<Jester45> i used xubuntu on a 400mhz 256mb machine and its good
<Jester45> but, i mostly use it for cli only things
<Jester45> and torrenting
<Jester45> brb
<Carsten_> ormiret: still compiling =/ drivers/net/irda
<Jester45> ok ip tables has been reset and firewall is completely off but still firewalled
<MoNkUnClE> anyone here know about installing on same sata drive as windows here,anyone could help please
<Jester45> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<MoNkUnClE> thx Jester45
<MoNkUnClE> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MoNkUnClE> lol just thought i would give it a try
<geekunit> I can't find the volume icon in Xubuntu.  Did they hide it some place in fiesty?
<geekunit> nm, just had to add it to menu bar
<geekunit> how do i set which output device to use for volume?
<TheSheep> geekunit: right click, select properties
<geekunit> what do i put for, 'wannabe master'?
<geekunit> when i click properties, it allows me to select the device.  but i think that's jsut for what device's settings i'd like to edit.  not which one to make the default playback device
<TheSheep> geekunit: which channel volume you want to change
<TheSheep> geekunit: yes, the sound volume panel plugin is just for changing the volume
<TheSheep> geekunit: the programs you use have their own options on which device to use
<geekunit> Ahhh.  I need to change it to hw:1,0 (USB headphone)
<geekunit> TheSheep: thanks for your help.  Any idea how to change it in firefox?
<TheSheep> geekunit: firefox doesn't play sound, as far as I know
<TheSheep> geekunit: it uses various plugins to do it
<TheSheep> geekunit: my guess is you need to configure the plugins somehow
<geekunit> i'm thinking for flash.  but there's no way to set the 'default' for the whole system/
<TheSheep> geekunit: you can change some flash settings when you right-click on an embedded flash script on a page
<TheSheep> geekunit: you can change the default system-wide device in the alsa settings somewhere
<TheSheep> geekunit: I think that someone even wrote a gui program to do that here
<geekunit> TheSheep: thanks!
<Jester45> Hello TheSheep
<Jester45> nice to see you again but i gotta go
<hates\\knowledge> !sata raid 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata raid 0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hyper_ch> hiho TheSheep
<magic_ninja> i just got a score
<magic_ninja> 1 ghz p3 for free
<magic_ninja> i had an old stick of 133sdram i stuck in it, but i think the graphics card is screwed up kuz in x there were lines running vertically along the monitor
<magic_ninja> i think ima d/l and install xubuntu offical this thime
<knw> how do I go about setting up raid 0 with with 2 sataII new hdds
<magic_ninja> is there any way to hook up 2 pc's to the net with no hub
<magic_ninja> i was wondering if i could do it by installing 2 nic's
<knw> ya one of them will act as a router
<knw> and will need to nic's
<joe4444> what command should i run to execute the Install desktop link?
<joe4444> ...on the livecd
<hyper_ch> joe4444: just double-click it
<joe4444> i don't have a mouse for this old comp
<Carsten_> orni:?
<joe4444> what does the icon link to?
<hyper_ch> joe4444: it starts the installation
<Carsten_> I am so sad...
<joe4444> hyper_ch, i mean what's the path to the installation file?
<Carsten_> I compiled my kernel all afternoon, while a sound-module was red to be be <M>odulized
<hyper_ch> joe4444: look at the properties of it
<joe4444> hyper_ch, no mouse
<hyper_ch> Carsten_: if you are sad, get a beer
<Carsten_> now i booted the kernel... and the module cannot be found
<hyper_ch> joe4444: get one
<hyper_ch> ;)
<maxamillion> http://www.google.com/tisp/ <---- XD
<joe4444> hyper_ch, not helpful
<Carsten_> anyone can help me installing snd-es18XX?
<Carsten_> !module
<hyper_ch> joe4444: sure that helps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carsten_> !module
<joe4444> not when i don't have one
<joe4444> if you don't know the path then just say i don't know
<hyper_ch> joe4444: I'm sure someone has one that you can lend?
<Carsten_> !snd_es18xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd_es18xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duglas> is it possible to do a server install from a Ubuntu CD?
<Carsten_> anyone can help me on installing sound to ESS 1869 card?
<hyper_ch> duglas: sure
<Carsten[DE] > ^^ irc on my xubuntu .. finally
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : Konverstaino?
<duglas> How??? the only option on the menu is to load the live cd and the desktop has an icon to load the Ubuntu system.
<Carsten[DE] > moin
<Carsten[DE] > Konverstaion?
<Carsten[DE] > How can I help?
<hyper_ch> duglas: well, do you want to have a gui and server?
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : I was rather asking you what irc client you are using :)
<Carsten[DE] > oh, ok
<Carsten[DE] > hyper_ch: dunno . Applications->Network->
<Carsten[DE] > Gaim?
<Carsten[DE] > Like I found in somewhat on xubuntu help page
<Carsten[DE] > I feel so dumb
<duglas> the gui goes on my workstation ... server dont need one
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : I see... it works :)
<Carsten[DE] > I tried so many things during the last days getting my old notebook running
<Carsten[DE] > esp. the sound
<hyper_ch> duglas: then hmmm... depends.. either you have to get the server cd or alternate install
<Carsten[DE] > I found like 10 webpages including detailed informations how to get the right modules...
<Carsten[DE] > but somehow I always failed
<hyper_ch> duglas: well, not alternate either... server :)
<Carsten[DE] > like i did not find alsaconf (while installing alsa-utils n stuff)
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : no clue... what is esp?
<Carsten[DE] > or i did not grab sndconfig
<Carsten[DE] > especially
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : I think I have OSS here :) never bothered with sound that much... it works... it sounds ok... I'm happy :)
<Carsten[DE] > My soundcard reads (BIOS)
<Carsten[DE] > ESS 1869
<Carsten[DE] > there are two modules: snd-es1688
<Carsten[DE] > and snd-es18xx
<Carsten[DE] > while the first does not seem to run
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : no clue about that
<Carsten[DE] > and the second did not appear even after comiling (complete = 4hours) the module with <m> in menuconfig
<Carsten[DE] > i installed alsa i tries OSS aliases
<Carsten[DE] > I dont care about WHAT system i use as long as I can simply set it up
<Carsten[DE] > do you have a clue what those "alias snd-card-0 ...." have a meaning?
<duglas> hyper_ch, tks I will order a "server" cd
<hyper_ch> duglas: why order?
<hyper_ch> duglas: you can download it and burn it on a 700mb cd (I'd put it on 700mb cd-rw
<Carsten[DE] > anyone has a clue about sound here?
<duglas> not getting good burns ... burner probably needs replacing
<Carsten[DE] > duglas: I d/l alternate... worked pretty fine
<hyper_ch> duglas: what speed did you burn with?
<Carsten[DE] > duglas: i took UK-server after several misburns
<duglas> default
<Carsten[DE] > and i checked the md5sums ... i can STRONGLY recommend that b4 burning
<Carsten[DE] > i tried several times... somehow he always had misdownloaded
<duglas> I did check the md5sum and thats ok
<hyper_ch> duglas: burn as slow as possible
<Carsten[DE] > while UK-Server put me on 4.5MB/sec and a good sum
<Carsten[DE] > some old drives have probs with r/w .. so slowspeed is good
<Carsten[DE] > maybe finalize also, if they cannot handle multisession
<duglas> ok I will give slow speed a try
<hyper_ch> duglas: and I still recommend getting a couple of 700mb cd-rw cds :)
<hyper_ch> I also thought in the beginning that a pile of 700 cd-r will do fine
<hyper_ch> but it's still good to have a few rws around :)
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : you may want to ask in #kubuntu and/or #kubuntu-de (assuming you are German)
<hyper_ch> Carsten[DE] : maybe also asking in #ubuntu and/or #ubuntu-de
<Carsten[DE] > ill try
<Carsten[DE] > maybe something xubuntu specific
<Carsten[DE] > alsaconf cannot be found
<Carsten[DE] > i installed alsa-utils...
<hyper_ch> I don't think so... that's why I said checking the others
<Carsten[DE] > what do i have to apt-get  in order to get alsaconf?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: hello :) ... how's that theme treating ya?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : heey m8....I'm loving it like crazy....it just beautiful.....
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: glad to hear it
<Naughtyboy> but I ran into a little problem.....mabye u got an idea...
<hyper_ch> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : if u got the time..that is...
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: sure, go ahead
<Naughtyboy> it's a little though to explain shortly...but stay with me... ;=))
<maxamillion> i shall try
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : I was fooling around with wine and steam.....and while trying to quit CSS the screen frooze...completly..couldn't do a thing. So I just did a hard reset...and when I got back to login screen I typed my namen and password...and then I got a little popup telling I got an error with some GTK thingy...and I could read about it in .xsession.errors -----I then got another popup asking me wich session I want to re
<Naughtyboy> store..
<Naughtyboy> restoer
<Naughtyboy> I can either doubble klick on the session presented to me or just type in my name and creat an new session....and the I'm bck in xfce..
<Naughtyboy> and this now occurs everytime...and I can't get rid of it..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: ohhhhh ... ok
<Naughtyboy> I have looked in xsession-error...but I can't figure anything out of it
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: next time you log out click "save session for next login" on the log out dialog that pops up and that error should go away
<geekunit> my head's about to explode!  anyone know how to change the sound output for flash (firefox) from my busted speakers to my usb headphones?
<Naughtyboy> ok...I'll do that right away.....brb
<maxamillion> geekunit: add the volume control plugin to your panel, click the icon then go to file->options->device and select the usb headphones (assuming they are recognized and configured properly)
<geekunit> I set the device to my USB headphones, and it allows me to adjust the volume for their channels.  But I can't get an application to play through them unless I set it in that applicat's prefs
<geekunit> they see to work though.  once i told vlc to use them i had no troubles
<maxamillion> ahhhh ... yeah, i dunno about that
<maxamillion> i guess it would really depend on the application you are using
<geekunit> you'd think there'd be an easier way to set your default sound for all programs though, huh?
<maxamillion> yeah, uhmm...
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, nope..didn't work m8..
<Naughtyboy> still tha same
<maxamillion> geekunit: what about in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Sound .... anything?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: really? ... that's strange ....
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: just a min.
<geekunit> maximillion: it's the same as the volume control
<Naughtyboy> np...
<geekunit> maxamillion: i'm just glad to hear i'm not crazy.  i've been working on this for hours.  time to get ready 4 work though
<maxamillion> geekunit: no, you're not crazy
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: there is a file somewhere you are supposed to be able to delete to fix that, but i can't seem to remember where ... gimma a few minutes
<Naughtyboy> yeah sure...np....in your own time m8
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: open a terminal and type "cat .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc" then pastebin the output
<Naughtyboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13428/plain/
<Naughtyboy> should I mabye change "sessionname" to ...anything else then "default"..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: no, mine is called default
<Naughtyboy> ok
<Naughtyboy> cold a peek in xsession-errors help you..??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: do this command "mv .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc.backup"
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: and then "rm .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<maxamillion> "
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, pastebin the xsession-errors please
<Naughtyboy> do I need to sudo..?
<maxamillion> brb, just a minute ... gotta run down the hallway and take care of something (i'm at work)
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: you shouldn't need to be since its in your home directoty
<maxamillion> directory?*
<maxamillion> brb
<ranpha> stupid question, i want to change my resulotion of my desktop. The normal gui only gives one option , how can i change this?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion,  OK..so xfce4-session.rc is now gonne...
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion,  and here is the pastebin ..---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13430/plain/
<Naughtyboy> ranpha, : menu / settings / desktopsettings
<ranpha> Naughtyboy: Yeah but that only give my the default resolution of 640x480...like to change that
<Naughtyboy> ranpha,: aha OK... have you got the right gfx drivers installed...??
<ranpha> Naughtyboy: it's a intel chipset on a IBM laptop :-) no Graphic card here
<Naughtyboy> ranpha, : Ok..then you'll havet to enter the options manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ranpha> Naughtyboy: but that's odd..because gnome works perfectlly..expect it's a big resource hog
<maxamillion> ranpha: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah ... hmmm, did you do the mv and rm commands i told you to do?
<Naughtyboy> ranpha, : well..sorry I'm kind of a n00b my self..sp I really don't have a good answer....other than xorg.conf is where you add more resolutiuons...atleast I do..
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : yes but since I moved the file with mv...I couldn't rm..because it's renamed..
<ranpha> maxamillion: euh on two computers here. but trying dpky-reconfigure now
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: right, the rm was just kinda a "make sure its gone" thing
<Naughtyboy> yepp..
<Naughtyboy> well I did them
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: try logging out and back in again ... xfce should auto generate that file with working settings (in theory)
<Naughtyboy> ok....I'll try......brb
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: k
<maxamillion> ranpha: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" that will cause it to auto-replace what you have instead of possibly just editing ... that way you are sure to have a clean xorg.conf
<ranpha> Got it....thanks
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion,  ;=))  ..you're da man ....
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i try :)
<maxamillion> ranpha: np
<Naughtyboy> ok...so off to next mission....configure a working adesklets iconbar ....  ;=))...to gon nicely with my theme
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: that i can't help you with ... never done desklet stuffs :(
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : np m8...I've done it before....been a while ago...but I'll figure it out......thnx again for your help
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: anytime :)
#xubuntu 2008-03-24
<effie_jayx> anyone using xubuntu hardy? is it just me or the panels are now grey...?
<narothepharoh>  I am running xubuntu 7.10 dont have any sound
<ere4si> !sound | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<narothepharoh> there is no volume control
<ere4si> in a terminal type   alsamixer    and see if the controls are turned up
<narothepharoh> ere4si: all are turned up except some are muted how do i unmute?
<ere4si> narothepharoh, the right/left arrow selects up/down arows to change
<siggjen> try man alsamixer, or just type m on the control
<narothepharoh> this isnt working either all are unmuted but still no sound
<ere4si> narothepharoh, at the top of alsamixer you're device should be listed - what is it?
<narothepharoh> Audigy 1 [SB0090]
<ere4si> brb
<ere4si> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth - narothepharoh
<ere4si> narothepharoh, seems the "audigy analog/digital output jack" was on by default so had to uncheck it - was another solution I found
<sleek> every time i try booting from teh xubuntu cd, i get the menu to "start and install", which i choose... then i see the boot screen for Xubuntu with a progress bar, but it always stops right before it gets to the end... any way to see where this is failing?
<keb> sleek : try Alt-F2 to switch to the message output console
<sleek> keb: ok, i'll do that
<sleek> thanks
<babalas> can someone tell me how to install themes
<j1mc> hi babalas
<j1mc> yes, i can
<keb> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+theme
<j1mc> do you want your themes to be available to all users, or just yourself?
<keb> but that looks a bit old
<babalas> just myself please
<j1mc> http://doc.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktop-themes.html
<j1mc> that is the draft xubuntu 8.04 documentation
<babalas> thanks for that link
<babalas> that's what I needed
<j1mc> yw.  that document will be included by default in the xubuntu 8.04 docs.
<j1mc> if it's confusing in any way, please let me know
<babalas> thanks again for that help
<Gamaliel> aqui no se mueve nada
<keb> no comprendo
<Gamaliel> jajaja
<nathan42100> so I just deleted some things with the delete key on the keyboard and they aren't in the trash...
<GEIS> other than ssh how can i control xubuntu with gui?
<j1mc> GEIS: do you mean without a gui?
<Stroganoff> GEIS wants to run mldonkey on his new server
<Stroganoff> but he refuses advice
<Stroganoff> someone should point him to an commandline tutorial and a good administrative web interface if there is such
<keb> there is also vnc
<j1mc> keb: right.  :)  hardy will have an improved vnc client, too
<j1mc> gotta run, all.  have a good night.
<keb> cool
<keb> ni
<surfacecore> hi
<surfacecore> I installed xubuntu in a 128mb ram, 1.70mhz celeron machine and it runs really slow, is there a way I can lighten xubuntu a bit? or do I install something else such as DSL or puppy?
<surfacecore> anybody?
<ere4si> 128mb should be ok - not great but ok
<surfacecore> is really slow
<surfacecore> it takes a min to open up firefox
<surfacecore> and the OS without any use feels really slow
<ere4si> can you open a terminal and type    free     and paste it - it will show the system mem and how it is used
<surfacecore> i think is too slow
<surfacecore> im going to puppy linux
<surfacecore> most of the mem goes to services i dont use
<surfacecore> i will install puppy and upgrade the kernel
<surfacecore> or maybe start up with debian and start building my os from there
<ere4si> there is an app in synaptic -   sysv-rc-conf    - that will let you turn off services you don't want - just be careful with it
<ere4si> puppy is good but limited in the apps it has available
<surfacecore> i know that is why i think in building my own debian
<ere4si> I use an ubuntu server install with fluxbox as the window manager on a 128mb mem sys and it is pretty good for its' age :)
<surfacecore> yea fluxbox is lighter, xfce is too heavy
<surfacecore> the computer is not for me but it needs to run smoothly
<ere4si> and with the server install less services are running
<surfacecore> fluxbox or enlighment would probably run just fine
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> and only install the apps you need
<surfacecore> yea and a lighter browser
<surfacecore> do you know of any good and light browser?
<ere4si> epiphany gets recommended for that
<surfacecore> yea but its on gnome so gnome libs would have to be running too, that would suck up my mem
<ere4si> dillo is good - old but good
<davidlow> Hi ppl, new to ubuntu / xubuntu. just wanna ask a few quick questions. 1. Is compiz available by default in the new 8.4 beta? 2. Is installing the new 8.4 beta recommended? 3. I still am able to update new versions thru the updater in 8.4 beta right?
<davidlow> anyone?
<davidlow> i'm sorry, did anyone see my questions?
<Azmandius> Hello everyone!
<Azmandius> today i am downloading for the first time version 6.06.1 (its for an old machine)
<Azmandius> i was wondering where can i find the md5sum to make sure the image i will burn is not corrupted?
<Azmandius> looks like many users here, but no reply...
<narothepharoh>  I am running xubuntu 7.10 dont have any sound
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: how did you check?
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: I have no volume control and i have tried to play songs and nothing
<narothepharoh> it has worked with ubuntu just fine
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: you need to add volume control to the panle yourself
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: and to play mp3 you need to install additional packages
<TheSheep> !mp3 | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: I have installed all that it works just no sound. How do I ADD TO THE PANEL?
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: right-click on the panel, select 'add new item', select 'volume control' from the list
<narothepharoh> The Sheep: that is not working
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: which step exactly?
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: The volume control
<narothepharoh> I right click go to add and it doesnt put it there
<TheSheep> hmm... there was a bug about it... go to 'keyboard settings', go to 'bindings' tab and remove the two 'aumix' bindings
<TheSheep> then it should be working
<TheSheep> you can also run 'alsamixer' in a terminal to get an advanced volume control
<narothepharoh> there is no bindings tab in my keyboard preferences
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: I don't have an english version handy, don't remember the exact name, second tab from the left
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: it wont let me click on anything there
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: add a new profile on the left
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: there hsould be a "+" button there
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: the name doesn't matter
<narothepharoh> there are 3 aumix bindings. remove all?
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: yes
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: the volume control plugin handles them now
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: I was able to get volume control after that then turned the switch off for the digital output jack and it works. Thanks man I appreciate it.
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: great
<narothepharoh> I dealt with this before and noone could help so i installed a different os
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: any solution is good, as long as it gives the desired results
<Annirak> The machine which I was running my mysqld had its chipset die.  Now I'm getting the message that mysql can't bind to port 3306.  What can I do to fix it?
<TheSheep> Annirak: check what other thing is using that port
<Annirak> How?
<TheSheep> Annirak: using netstat
<Annirak> TheSheep: I can bind the port in python
<zoredache> so a 'netstat -ntlp' doesn't show anything listening on 3306?
<ant0n> Hi ! Anyone as can tell me how to install new themes in xubuntu xfce ?
<TheSheep> ant0n: sure, just unpack them to the .themes directory in your home directory
<ant0n> Ok, and it should work then ? :)
<TheSheep> ant0n: yes, they should then appear in the theme selection menu
<ant0n> I can't find .themes under /home/ant0n I can see "hidden files".
<siggjen> mkdir /home/ant0n/.themes
<ant0n> Ok!
<ant0n> Just go to home/ant0n and create a new dir?
<siggjen> yes
<siggjen> or just paste my line into run command or terminal
<ant0n> Ok, I did it in the terminal
<ant0n> I'cant find my theme as I extracted to .themes in my theme chooser.
<TheSheep> ant0n: is it a gtk theme or an xfce theme?
<ant0n> xfce theme
<TheSheep> ant0n: then it will be listed in the window manager settings
<ant0n> I've got something named emerald theme manager, should i look in that prg ?
<TheSheep> ant0n: that's for emnerald themes, for compiz
<TheSheep> ant0n: it has separate themes
<ant0n> Ah, and copmiz don't work for me.
<ant0n> I've swedish language, so how to find window manager settingd?
<ant0n> s
<TheSheep> it's in settings, it has an icon with two windows
<ant0n> I found it I think
<ant0n> Yep i found it and it's working, thanks :)
<ant0n> Is there anything I can do to get my panel look like the "dock" in osx?
<ant0n> Without using compiz, bcs I've VIA Unichrome grpcard and it's not supported.
<TheSheep> ant0n: there is this 'awn' thing
<TheSheep> ant0n: it works with xfce if you have compositing enabled
<ant0n> compositing, what is that, and can I find that awn thing in synaptic?
<prc320> How do I share with ubuntu 7.10 and xubuntu?
<siggjen> prc320: what do you want to share?
<prc320> siggjen some files
<siggjen> with me?
<prc320> no, ooo files
<siggjen> please tell more about that sharing
<siggjen> i prefer using nfs between my Linux machines
<siggjen> samba is more useful to windows machines
<siggjen> ftp can be used everywhere
<siggjen> lots of people prefer to share trough some kind of p2p network
<prc320> I am in xubuntu and I want to share a file on ubuntu
<siggjen> the easiest would be to set up nfs then i guess
<prc320> then what?
<siggjen> ask google about sharing files via nfs
<zoredache> actually it might be even easier (and a whole lot more secure) to use ssh for sharing files
<prc320> ok siggjen
<zoredache> all you have to do is install openssh-server on one side, and use sshfs on the other
<prc320> zoredache how do you do that?
<siggjen> zoredache: true, scp is a nice option, but on local networks i think nfs is better
<reaper21> I have a quick question if you don't mind me asking
<zoredache> just ask, you dont' have to ask to ask
<reaper21> I installed Xubuntu 7.10 and for some reason it never loads the desktop. I edited the Xorg and tried loading the vesa driver still no luck. How can I fix it
<zoredache> what do you mean by it won't load the desktop.  Do you mean the xorg never start at all and you get a command line only?
<julian_> question: im trying to compile my own kernel and when i use in the kernel config under Processor family: > 3. 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX (M586) what do i have to set while compiling it? the --arch config set to make-kpkg ???
<julian_> cause i get errors while compiling
<zoredache> you shouldn't have to set --arch at all
<reaper21> zoredache: It will load xorg, but leaves me xterm
<julian_> i didnt set it, but i get errors
<julian_> so i thought there might be the error
<zoredache> reaper21: that sounds like you are getting a 'failsafe session'.  Are  you trying to manually start xorg?  You might try stopping it, and then using 'startxfce4' and see if you get a desktop correctly
<zoredache> julian_: may I ask, why are you trying to build your own kernel?  And what version are you trying to build?
<julian_> i installed build-essential and linux-headers also the linux-source .. then i unpacked the source and copied the config-<uname -r> from /boot/ to the source folder opened it didnt touch it saved and tried to compile
<zoredache> when you copied the config file you copied it to '.config'?
<julian_> zoredache, sure you may ask :) .. i need oss build in the kernel instead of alsa for a soundtool which i need. and im trying to build 2.6.22
<julian_> zoredach yeah i copied: sudo cp /boot/config-<uname -r> .config  (while i was in the source folder)
<zoredache> what was the error you got?
<zoredache> pastebin it, if it long
<julian_> the error changes everytime
<julian_> without changing the conf
<julian_> http://pastebin.com/m66510022 is one of them
<julian_> at the moment im compiling again and saving everything into a log
<julian_> i compile with the command: sudo make-kpkg --initrd --revision test1 binary just for information
<zoredache> instead of binary I would have used 'kernel_image kernel_headers'
<zoredache> but I doubt that is your problem
<julian_> i tried kernel_image, but after 10 rows or something it said: nothing to do
<zoredache> are you using a 'make-kpkg clean' before you try to compile it each time?
<julian_> yes
<julian_> and its a very fresh install of xubuntu
<julian_> i just installed xchat nothing else
<zoredache> and you are getting a different error each time...   That is very unusual
<julian_> the rest is normal isntallation of the xubuntu live cd
<julian_> yeah
<julian_> sometimes at the net/atl
<julian_> sometimes i stops @ bitmap.o
<zoredache> the last time I saw something like that, it turned out to be a half-failed stick of RAM
<julian_> i tried that also
<julian_> i used ram test xubuntu
<julian_> didnt fail at all
<zoredache> julian_: well it seems like you have tried all the obvious things...  Which means you are past the point I can help... You might also try asking in #ubuntu or some of the other more generic channels.
<julian_> zoredache, i asked there before and didnt get an answer at all ;/
<julian_> maybe you can have a little little look at the log ;)
<zoredache> do you have another computer with ubuntu or debian on it?  You could try compiling from another machine
<julian_> i have another one yeah i installed ubuntu on it will try it later
<julian_> what to compare then?
<zoredache> sorry?
<zoredache> anyway feel free to post your logfile.  I don't know how much I can help though...  It is made difficult because you seem to be using a language I don't speak on your system
<julian_> yeah its german ;/
<julian_> a friend of mine told me not to just copy the old conf
<julian_> i should use make oldconfig instead
<julian_> there is a huge difference between it
<julian_> i hate it it seems that this time (although i didnt expect it at all) is going to compile completely
<julian_> without doing anything different as before
<julian_> oh no
<julian_> this time it had problems with sound
<slow-motion> hi
<tech404> After installing the nvidia driver my resolution settings are to low. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that didn't work and some googleing didnt bring up anything. The settings manager wont let me pick anything over 800x600
<tech404> I am using the hardy beta
<siggjen> tech404: try sudo nvidia-settings
<tech404> it wasn't installed... after installing it told me that it didn't look like I was using the nvidia driver... could this be because I am using the legacy driver?
<tech404> i double checked and I am using the nvidia driver
<tech404> Xorg.0.log says "(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)" but it is fine for the monitor and was working before I installed the nvidia driver
<siggjen> maybe you can get it to search for monitor?
<tech404> I am unsure on how that would be done.... dpkg-reconfigure doesn't ask many questions anymore and that would have been my first guess
<zoke> would xubuntu run on a P1 ?
<tech404> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<julian_> im so much to stupid to compile my own kernel
<julian_> where can i get the original source for the 2.6.22-14  kernel?
<hhlp> julian_, maybe in kernel.org
<julian_> now i get an error while installing with synaptics ;/
<ere4si> what's the error?
<ere4si> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slow-motion> n8
<jin> hi, how do you enable desktop effects on Xubuntu?
<zoredache> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kiki67100> Salut
<kiki67100> Bonsoir plutot
<kiki67100> A t-il quelqu'un ?
<ere4si> english please here :)
<kiki67100> :o ok
<kiki67100> no problem
<kiki67100> i'm problem 'ARK' crash :s
<ere4si> there is a french channel
<ere4si> I don't use ark - ask again in a min
<kiki67100> Where a channel french ?
<ere4si> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kiki67100> Ty :)
<ere4si> np :)
<kiki67100> You can nevertheless help me?
<ere4si> not with ark - I don't know it - but was there an error message?
<kiki67100> Yess i have
<kiki67100> see
<kiki67100> in command line
<kiki67100> ark (kdeutils): FATAL: libark could not found. Aborting.
<kiki67100> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<kiki67100> i'm in backtrack v2
<kiki67100> you can help me ?
<zoredache> you should probably ask in the kubuntu or kubuntu-fr channel.  Ark is a KDE program
<kiki67100> :o , Sorry
<kiki67100> Ty good nigth man :)
<kiki67100> night
<zoredache> you don't need to be sorry,  I just don't know anything.. :|
<zoredache> good luck on finding an answer though
<kiki67100> ty ;)
<kiki67100> bye
<fortyforty> hey guys
<fortyforty> i have a problem with installing xubuntu to an older computer of mine
<fortyforty> wait is this working
<fortyforty> ?
<fortyforty> say hello?
<fortyforty> hello
<zoredache> hello...  ask your question, be patient please.. :)
<fortyforty> thank you
<fortyforty> Im trying to dual boot xubuntu on an older computer and after i hit "start/install xubuntu" it goes to the loading screen and then dies, it gets all pixelated and just stays taht way, any ideas on whats going on?
<zoredache> are you using the livecd, or the alternate image?
<fortyforty> livecd
<fortyforty> the newest version
<zoredache> It probably doesn't like your video card or something like that
<zoredache> the alternete installer cd tends to be a lot better about working with stubborn hardware
<fortyforty> okay, so give that one a try?
<fortyforty> ill give it try, thank you for your help.  im pretty new at linux
<wubrgamer> is xubuntu losing its status as an officially supported desktop ?
<wubrgamer> it's in universe for hardy ? why ?
<ere4si> afaik xubuntu has never been officially supported - it's community based
<maxamillion> wubrgamer: its not officially supported by canonical as ubuntu is, but it is an officially recognized child distro
<wubrgamer> huh, same guy ! hi maxamillion !
<wubrgamer> and thanks for that ! haha
<maxamillion> wubrgamer: anytime :)
<maxamillion> wubrgamer: i still hang out in the channel here and monitor it, but i just don't do much else for the project
<charlie-tca> hello, just looking around at this time
<ere4si> !hi | charlie-tca
<ubotu> charlie-tca: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
#xubuntu 2008-03-25
<gNewPower> anyone here?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gNewPower> ok. lemme try this differently: any xubuntu developer here?
<zoredache> you might want to try #xubuntu-devel
<gNewPower> ok. I will.  I just wanted to thank the people who developed this superb distro. that's all.
<zoredache> ah,  I suspect I would send an email to the maillist or something
<gNewPower> ok, I might, cheers!
<billisnice> how do i update my xubuntu 7.10 to beta 8.04?
<ere4si> !hardy | billisnice
<ubotu> billisnice: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Damion> howdy
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Damion> How's it going?
<ere4si> watching the new daniel day-lewis movie atm :)
<ere4si> it's slow :)
<Damion> No Country For Old Men?
<Damion> Still haven't seen that.
<ere4si> seen that - it's good :)
<Damion> excellent
<Damion> argh
<ere4si> !
<Damion> trying to upgrade to xubuntu (from windows 98, hur hur) but the disk image I downloaded via torrent doesn't seem to be a live CD
<Damion> it doesn't boot and when I try and just click on the exec while the computer is running it stops halfway through and says it doesn't have the necessary files
<ere4si> the alternate cd? - it installs the same system just does it text based for "lesser" machines
<Damion> which was odd because I burned it from what should have been a working image
<ere4si> there should be a md5 check for the cd
<ere4si> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Damion> and to confirm, it was a desktop copy
<Damion> do you have to checksum a image
<Damion> or can you checksum the CD you downloaded from that image
<Damion> er, that you burnt
<ere4si> I md5 the iso - then burn it - then md5 the cd
<Damion> the iso is on the external hard drive
<Damion> which is currently connected to the laptop
<ere4si> you can md5 it
<Damion> because I was just about ready to start the switch before I realized my CD didn't work
<Damion> laptop isn't connected to the internet because I only have one cord and no wireless
<ere4si> ahh
<Damion> I figured out how to make it run in msdos prompt and it spat a wall of text at me
<ere4si> windows doesn't like linux
<ere4si> hehe
<Damion> there appears to be a lot of no such file or directory's
<Damion> in the last 9 or so results I can read :V
<ere4si> windows can't/won/t read linux file systems
<Damion> the file I got in http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows supposedly was designed for windows
<Damion> hmmm
<ere4si> haven't used windows for years - how slow did you burn the cd?
<Damion> 40x
<ere4si> os's need to be burnt slow - 4x is what I use
<Damion> what makes burning an os cd different than any other sort?
<ere4si> the thousands of files
<zoredache> I love all the stuff people make up to explain varations in the quality of optical drives...
<ere4si> tell us more zoredache
<zoredache> how would the number of files make any difference when writing an iso?  It isn't dealing with the image as a filesystem it ist just writing one block at a time
<zoredache> the number of files should be irrelavent...
<ARZi> any ideas for a good dock on xfce - like awn & cairo
<ere4si> but each file isn't made to correspond to block sizes zoredache
<ere4si> ARZi: I use a second  panel on the bottom for a dock
<zoredache> ere4si: still what does that have to do with burning an iso...  The empty bits are already calculated when you built the iso... or are you suggesting cd-writers have problems burning zeros?
<ere4si> zoredache: you're right - keep burning those iso's fast if you want - I don't care
<Damion> while I'm contemplating the more important stuff, here's another question I've been turning over for a few days
<Damion> how do you pronounce xubuntu
<ARZi> ere4si: not a plane panel, but more like avant window navigator (is that the best choice, heard it wasn't compatible)
<ere4si> ARZi: you need compiz or similar for awn - one min and I'll find one
<ARZi> Damion: xubuntu [eks-buntu]
<ARZi> ere4si: ok, i found guides to install compiz but their usually for GNOME
<Damion> is the u always silent?
<ere4si> ARZi: gdesklets has he starterbar which is a good dock - has many other widgets as well
<ere4si> ecksuhhbuntu
<zoredache> ARZi: do you have a link from another source showing the pronounciation?
<zoredache> it seems like it would make more sence to say zoobunto (like xylophone).
<ARZi> ere4si: thx, gonna give it a look
<ARZi> let me check a online dictionary  :b
<ere4si> ARZi: I use it on my ubuntu box - weather, starterbar, etho inf, cpu etc :)
<ere4si> ARZi: the install from the gdesklets website is more up to date
<ARZi> ere4si: ok. this looks great. its got so many stuff
<ARZi> http://larrythefreesoftwareguy.wordpress.com/2007/03/28/so-how-exactly-do-you-pronounce-xubuntu/
<ere4si> ARZi: just beware some is outdated
<ere4si> rhythmbox stuff is one I found
<ARZi> install from source, i forget how  :p
<ere4si> ARZi: it should be a .tat.gz file or similar?
<ARZi> ere4si: yeah, its tar.bz2
<ere4si> my typing is bad today - a .tar.z file
<ere4si> again!
<ere4si> ARZi: are you ok in a terminal?
<ARZi> ere4si: i'll be ok i guess
<ere4si> ARZi: you need to change to the dir that the .tar.bz2 file is in -   cd /path/to/file
<ARZi> ere4si: yeah i got that, now i type .configure .. right ?
<ere4si> ARZi: nope -    tar -xvjf ./filename      - where filename = the filename of the .tar.bz2
<ARZi> ere4si: i used ->  tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<ARZi> ere4si: ok now it created the folder
<ere4si> ARZi: open that folder and look for a readme
<ARZi> ere4si: there
<ere4si> ARZi: there...?
<ARZi> ere4si: yeah, i opened it
<ere4si> ARZi: what did it say?
<ARZi> ere4si: it says in order to compile gdesklets i have to install python & other lib stuff
<ere4si> ARZi: most likely that is installed - does it give version numbers for them - and a step after that?
<Damion> dun dunnn
<ARZi> ere4si: pythin 2.3 or higher
<Damion> my cd's checksum does not match the one on the ubuntu wiki
<ere4si> ARZi: you have that
<ARZi> ere4si: yeah
<Damion> so that's probably broken if I've checked it correctly
<ere4si> ARZi: cd into the folder that was made
<ARZi> ere4si: then it says to type in
<Damion> now checking the iso to see if it's problem was similar
<ARZi>    $ ./configure
<ARZi>    $ make
<ARZi>    $ su -c "make install
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> ARZi: going ok?
<Damion> ugh
<Damion> NEITHER hash matches the one on the ubuntu wiki
<Damion> but neither hash matches eachother
<ARZi> hmmm i got a error on ./configure ..
<ARZi> configure: error: C compiler cannot creat executables
<ere4si> Damion: the .iso is the one you need to get right first
<ere4si> ARZi: what was the error?
<ARZi> ere4si: terminal showed this -> configure: error: C compiler cannot creat executables
<ARZi> then it stop
<ere4si> ARZi: you need to install build-essentials to configure packages
<ere4si> ARZi: it is in synaptics
<ARZi> ere4si: ok, gonna find it
<ere4si> k
<ARZi> ere4si: synaptics wont find anything under -> build-essentials
<ere4si> one min
<ere4si> ARZi: are you using gutsy xubuntu?
<ARZi> ere4si: yes
<ere4si> ARZi: the package name is   build-essential
<ARZi> ere4si: ok found it   :]
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> ARZi: install it and do the steps again :)
<ARZi> ere4si: oh wait, i also need python dev files too
<ARZi> ere4si: thx for the help, got it running
<ere4si> good on you  - I'll post the reply :)
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether gnome-do runs on zoobuntu?
<ere4si> !info gnome-do
<ubotu> Package gnome-do does not exist in gutsy
<livingdaylight> ere4si, it will from 8.04
<livingdaylight> there is a tutorial for 7.10 http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/03/05/how-to-install-gnome-do/
<ere4si> I've never heard of it - what is it supposed to do?
<livingdaylight> its a bit like kde's Katapult
<livingdaylight> http://do.davebsd.com/
<ere4si> a prog launcher then ?
<livingdaylight> yes... but more...
<livingdaylight> click a title of a song and presto
<ere4si> well xubuntu uses xfce - so it will need lots of dependencies I s'pect
<livingdaylight> deskbar+launcher?
<ere4si> k
<livingdaylight> is there support here for zoobuntu on eeepc available here?
<ere4si> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> there is an eeepc channel if that helps... :)
<livingdaylight> i'm still wondering to remove xandros from eeepc and replace it with zoobuntu or not
<livingdaylight> maybe wait till 8.04 release
<ere4si> I would - 3 yrs support and all
<livingdaylight> i just wondered whether there would be advantages in size of installation with xubuntu vs xandros
<livingdaylight> although xubuntu is nicer to look at, the xandros install on eeepc was designed for that machine in mind, so wonder if its more optimal in that regard
<ere4si> I would not know - never seen xandros -   what does    df -h   in a terminal tell you about it ?
<livingdaylight> the install is about 2gb i think... don't have it in front of me now
<ere4si> http://digg.com/linux_unix/eeeXubuntu_Ubuntu_for_the_Asus_EeePC
<livingdaylight> ty
<ere4si> np :)
<gynterk> xserver-xorg 1:7.2-5ubuntu13, ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (mobile, laptop). Can't get fglrx working. After aticonfig --initial and X restart it'll give only black screen. I only know so much that under Windows I can't use Catalyst drivers, Xpress 200M works only with Omega 3.8.x.
<ere4si> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gynterk> aticonfig --initial returns, http://pastebin.com/d13323edf
<gynterk> at last
<gynterk> got my ati radeon xpress 200m working
<Ven]n> where do i set default browser?
<noclue> anyone had issues with artifacts during video playback with nvidia-glx? http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=badvideoea6.png
<gynterk> Why I can't play WMA files ?
<TheSheep> !wma | gynterk
<ubotu> gynterk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gynterk> thanks
<sweeda> hello!
<sweeda> can anybody kindly help me about some problem during the installation of rt73 driver?
<ere4si> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RT73_Wireless - is a good guide
<sweeda> many thanks.. i'm having a look
<ere4si> or an ubuntu specific one sweeda  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<sweeda> i'm already following a guide but i have a problem with the command "make", it doesn't work. But it is not explained in rt73 guides
<ere4si> you need to install build-essential
<ere4si> it will let you make stuff
<sweeda> already done
<ere4si> what is the error then
<sweeda> can i show you the log?
<ere4si> !paste | sweeda
<ubotu> sweeda: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sweeda> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<sweeda> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `temp/rt73/Module'.  Stop.
<sweeda> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<sweeda> rt73.ko failed to build!
<ere4si> sweeda: did you d/load and open the file in /usr/src?
<ere4si> sweeda: look here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<sweeda> ok.. thanks
<sweeda> i do my trials and i'll let you know
<ere4si> k good luck
<killown> hi, how I do to purge xfce conf files?
<KingOfDos> is it possible to hide the mousecursor after login?
<TheSheep> KingOfDos: you could maybe make a mouse theme with an invisible cursor and select it as the default for that user...
<KingOfDos> that's possable true. but i want to do it from the console (with a bash script, or based on file content)
<KingOfDos> on that way my puppet-master can manage all the "information kiosks"
<TheSheep> no idea
<KingOfDos> so i can setup a basic ubuntu server installation, and the puppet master forces all applications to be installed. after this make the changes to all the files.
<KingOfDos> then it's possible to maintain a couple of screens / computers that are sending "company information TV" to the internal coax (tv)
<KingOfDos> it seems that xsetroot can do this based on scripts :)
<KingOfDos> http://ask.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=55567&cid=5415169
<ubuntu> hi, I'm using Xubuntu 8.04 beta and encountered a problem with the fonts. I changed the font, using xfce's font selector. but the size is not used correctly in most places.
<ubuntu> for example the logout menu is correct, the settings manager itself is correct
<ubuntu> but the taskbar, desktop, xchat, firefox, terminal,... they all have big and ugly fonts
<ubuntu> although it seems like they are using the font I picked "Tahoma", but not the size
<narothepharoh> how do i get a webcam to work in xubuntu 7.10?
<KingOfDos> to bad. the xsetroot -cursor option only works "outside" all applications.
<KingOfDos> i've got firefox running at fullscreen, so the xsetroot -cursor is not an option
<s_arts> KingOfDos: that is not completely true, it works outside RUNNING applications.
<s_arts> you are trying to reset the cursor-theme, right?
<s_arts> sorry, i will shut up
<KingOfDos> i'm currently trying it with unclutter
<KingOfDos> and i need to constantly hide the mouse. it's not needed at that device, never needed.
<KingOfDos> xubuntu is just the base for a fullscreen firefox ;)
<KingOfDos> unclutter -d :0 -idle 0 -jitter 4000
<KingOfDos> that's working for me :)
<narothepharoh> how do i get a webcam to work in xubuntu 7.10?
<luigisparapane> ciao
<luigisparapane> ho un brobllema
<luigisparapane> il gestore delle finestre nn funziona +
<luigisparapane> che fare????
<qaws> Hi, is possible to run Xubuntu with full XFCE on PC with only 128MB of RAM and 500MHz CPU please? I still cannot understand requirements on xubuntu.org/get
<ablomen> qaws, yep you can, you just need to use the alternate install cd
<qaws> ablomen: thx, so can I ignore this sentence? Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<ablomen> well yeah it wont be super fast but you can ignore it
<qaws> ok, thanks a lot
<ablomen> np, good luck
<luisbg> hey feckers
<zoredache> pardon?
<luisbg> zoredache, sorry
<luisbg> wrong channel
<zoredache> ah
<foncused1> guten afternoon chan
<foncused1> anyone here managed to get xub working with broadcom wireless devices
<foncused1> builtin laptop broadcom devices
<zoredache> it depends on what chipset... There are lots of different broadcom devices...  I know my coworker managed tget his going
<zoredache> via ndiswrapper anyway...
<zoredache> have you see the wifi page in the wiki
<zoredache> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jeren> Good afternoon
<maxamillion> hi hi
<Jeren> I can't say I'm sure if this is a question for here or not, but I'm assuming its a Xubuntu issue... but in any case, I'm attempting to use the exec() command in PHP to get a directory listing outside of the apache webroot without success
<ere4si> Jeren: you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<Jeren> I'll have a look in there, then.
<Jeren> Thank you
<ere4si> np :)
<Ark1_> hello, i am a newer user to linux and am trying to get my linksys wireless g usb adapter (WUSB54GC) to work with xubuntu. It shows up in the network manager but i cannot connect to my wifi network, using WEP 64. I also tried iwconfig and still it failed. can some1 please help me
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maxamillion> Ark1_: ^^^^^ that link is a good place to start, there should be a listing of supported wireless cards with documentation of how to get them working
<Ark1_> well i know it works
<Ark1_> i can see my neighbors network
<maxamillion> oh
<Ark1_> but it wont work with mine
<Ark1_> and i no i works with ubuntu cuz i have it working with kubuntu
<maxamillion> Ark1_: what application are you using as your wifi manager?
<Ark1_> the netapp that came with it
<Ark1_> applications->system->network
<maxamillion> Ark1_: ah, ok ... we will need to get you network-manager-gnome (i know the name says gnome, but gnome isn't required ... it just uses some gnome libraries)
<Ark1_> okay, ill do that brb
<Ark1_> o btw does apt-get work with xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Ark1_: do 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome' and then you will need to add 'nm-applet' to the auto started applications
<ere4si> yep
<maxamillion> yes
<maxamillion> Ark1_: nm-applet is the panel applet that comes with the network-manager-gnome package, and that will show you the surrounding wifi networks as well as handle the encryption negotiation for you
<Ark1_> okay done
<Ark1_> i see the applet
<maxamillion> Ark1_: awesome, now you just be able to click on the applet and go from there
<maxamillion> Ark1_: if you see the applet already without adding it to auto start then you probably don't need to add it to auto-start, the packager of the application probably set it to modify that setting on install
<Ark1_> what is the diff between a shared or open key?
<Ark1_> err open system and shared key
<zoredache> an 'open system' has no encryption
<maxamillion> open system doesn't have en.... nvm
<Ark1_> okay testing it
<Ark1_> didnt work
<Ark1_> it just closed and reverted to my wired connection
<maxamillion> really?
<maxamillion> strange
<Ark1_> ya
<zoredache> disconnect your wire
<Ark1_> hold then ill have to reconnect here
<zoredache> I believe network-manager will prefer an ethernet conection if it is available
<Ark1> okay
<Ark1> ill test it now
<Ark1> it failed
<Ark1> could not connect
<zoredache> with the network cable disconnected did you try clicking on the icon in the tray?
<Ark1> yes
<zoredache> have you done anything on your access point to hide things?
<Ark1> i entered all the info it asked for
<Ark1> the network never shows up when you are roaming for it
<zoredache> if it detects your network properly you shouldn't have to enter anything other then the key
<Ark1> you always have to know the essid before it will even show up for some reason
<zoredache> if you have blocked SSID broadcasting on your access point then you are just making your life difficult
<zoredache> there should be a checkbox somewhere to broadcast the ssid
<Ark1> i no but i have no idea how to change it and its worked so far for kubunu
<Ark1> where
<zoredache> You would probably have to check the docs for the access point...
<Ark1> is there anyway to do it without doing all that
<zoredache> probably, I don't know how
<zoredache> I usually take the time to make the access point broadcast because it also makes your connection more reliable
<SKS> hi at all...
<maxamillion> hello
<SKS> i have a pc with celeron 1133mhz ad 400mb ram... i have installed xubuntu from live cd and it is damn slow...
<maxamillion> SKS: really?
<SKS> from top my cpu is used 4.32
<maxamillion> SKS: i've run it on much less hardware than that and its awesome
<maxamillion> SKS: what about it is slow/
<maxamillion> ?*
<SKS> it is more than ubuntu or kubuntu... my cpu is always over 3.00
<SKS> <maxamillion>: from top
<maxamillion> SKS: that doesn't tell me anything
<maxamillion> SKS: what is slow? is it an application? is your mouse laggy? etc...
<SKS> it uses about 70% for xorg...
<maxamillion> SKS: yeah, you probably have the wrong driver in xorg
<maxamillion> SKS: what graphics card do you have?
<SKS> i have a intel built in chip (notebook) and i have installed the driver fron intallation cd...
<SKS> this pc is used only as router and emule...
<SKS> and i'm not interested in graphic performance...
<zoredache> why install a gui at all?
<zoredache> and why use a livecd for a router?  don't you want something a bit more permanent?
<SKS> i ahve to use emule from wine... (windows version find more resources.. i have tried amuled for 2 month)
<SKS> no, xubuntu is installed on the hard disk from live cd...
<zoredache> ah, my mistake
<SKS> it is strange... ubuntu is faster, but create problem on the ram (400mb is to small and paging a lot)
<SKS> xubuntu is good for ram, but cpu is always at 300%
<SKS> there is a way to make xorg more light?
<zoredache> yeah, get rid of the windows manager all together and
<zoredache> but xorg by itself shouldn't be taking up 70% of the cpu...
<zoredache> I have seen other people mention a few bugs related to intel and xorg memory leaks though
<SKS> i see it from "top"...
<zoredache> have you tried with a vesa driver
<SKS> is the most cpu using process...
<SKS> how i can change it?
<SKS> change to vesa driver (i mean)
<zoredache> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zoredache> put an sudo in there if you aren't at a root shell by the way
<SKS> ok i'm tring
<SKS> <zoredache>: i have to restart to make modifications active?
<zoredache> yes
<SKS> there is a way for restart only xorg?
<SKS> not the pc...
<zoredache> just log out and then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<SKS> ok thanks i try...
<crazy_bus> I have a older computer which has trouble loading all the livecd's I've tried.  Should I download the xubuntu livecd to try or will it probably just work if I install it off the alternate cd.  (there is 140mbs of ram)
<jdk1976> hello fellow 'nix-ers. I am looking for a colorful init script for ubuntu, but haven't found very good information in google yet. I want the old kind that knoppix and mandrake used instead of a bootsplash screen
<zoredache> the install should complete from the alternatecd...  140 is on the lean side though if you want to actually use stuff
<crazy_bus> is there a better distro for 140mbs?
<zoredache> well it is less about 'distro' and more about which windows manager and applicationss you install
<TMN> xubuntu on my 128mb computer is pretty sluggish
<zoredache> crazy_bus: there is a section on the wiki about installing a gui on low memory systems... I believe the suggest some of the lower-footprint window managers
<jdk1976> runs pretty good on this one (same ram)
<jdk1976> i use openbox when i run google earth or celestia
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<crazy_bus> thanks everyone.  I'll probably try fluxbuntu and see if that works
#xubuntu 2008-03-26
 * ARZi any news ??
<ere4si> ARZi: hows gdesklets working?
<ARZi> ARZi: hey ! its ok, got all this widgets on desktop like calender, temp, mount drivers etc.  really great
<ere4si> ARZi: care to give a screenshot?
<twointo1> What causes squash errors on a livecd?  Works on my laptop, but not on my desktop.
<twointo1> squashfs errors - sorry
<zoredache> I believe it could be a bad burn (check md5), bad optical drive (try cleaning the lense),  memory issues (not enough or bad ram)
<zoredache> It is also possible that linux has buggy support for your ide/sata device the cdrom is attached too, but that would be rare
<ARZi> ere4si: sure
<ere4si> ARZi: on here is easy - http://www.ubuntu-forums.com/g/
<twointo1> zoredache: thanks for your help
<twointo1> zoredache: Xubuntu 7.10 works perfectly.  I've tried 2 addtional dvd drives with no success.
<zoredache> twointo1: so you are trying to install hardy, or?
<ARZi> ere4si: very simple, but here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=2487
<jdk1976> colored init screens. what are they, where are they, help, please, before i die of futility
<ere4si> ARZi: apologies - konquerer freaked out and had to reboot - can you give the link again?
<ARZi> ere4si: ohh ok, no problem  -> http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=2487
<ere4si> thnx
<ARZi> ;)
<ere4si> ARZi: looks good - no starterbar?
<zoredache> jdk1976: what they usually are is a set of functions called by init scripts that print out color...  I don't believe there is any easy way to colorize the scripts on ubuntu...
<ARZi> ere4si: had some problems with it   :\
<jdk1976> man
<jdk1976> what about with a usplash script?
<jdk1976> anybody ever seen one of those?
<ere4si> ARZi: normally it is pretty reliable - what happened?
<jdk1976> hey , i'm switchin to my normal name
<ARZi> ere4si: it would pop up a error, i clicked to never show it again, and it wont let me add new starters
<zoredache> jdk1976: honestly, I have seen any value in the colorizing of scripts...  It seems silly...
<jdk1976> it's for an old lady
<jdk1976> I switched her to linux
<jdk1976> I htink she would like the old multi colored style init i loved from knoppix and mandrake
<zoredache> if you are really interested, perhaps you should boot up one of the distros that does it, and figure out how it works...  then see what it would take to port it to ubuntu
<jdk1976> it felt good seeing linux boot up back then
<jdk1976> it still does, but that init was unique, and I'll always cherish it
<ere4si> ARZi: I never had that...
<ere4si> *I've
<jdk1976> i appreciate the pointers
<ARZi> ere4si: idk, maybe reinstalling might help
<ere4si> ARZi: maybe...
<ARZi> I was looking at Sam-Linux (http://www.sam-linux.org/), downloaded the live CD
<zoredache> jdk1976: oh, and just to throw in my $0.02.  My experience has been that the non-geek user completely ignores the bootup screen normally.  You could put a message on there offering them a $100 if they mentioned it to you, and you would never have to pay
<ARZi> gonna try if see i like it...
<siraxolot> charming observation, apt too.
<siraxolot> I know one thing
<siraxolot> They don't like the ubuntu coming up
<siraxolot>  I have had to change it to text for most people, the old people here where I live.
<siraxolot> they think it sounds like a monkey or gibberish
<siraxolot> silly old people
<zoredache> just tell them it is all there fault
<zoredache> they used up all the good words naming things back then
<siraxolot> I think i should start charging for the system. the fact that it's free makes many old folks bat a suspicious eye! (old folks think, if it ain't worth $20.00 it ain't worth anything)
<ere4si> ARZi: lots of people have looked at you're screenshot
<ARZi> ARZi: i refreshed the page a few times, made the count bigger
<ARZi> :B lol
<ARZi> *ere4si
<ere4si> hehe ARZi
<ARZi> i'll be gone for a while .... gonna try out http://www.sam-linux.org/
<ARZi> & take a shower   :L
<joeyjojo> Just upgrade my video card to Nividia Geforce 8800gt
<joeyjojo> and now it will not let me specify the card right
<joeyjojo> actually under restricted drivers it says I have no restricted devices to use
<joeyjojo> and then it doesnt let me specify the nvidia card in Settings > Screens and Graphics
<joeyjojo> when I set it to Geforce 8 it doesn't work
<joeyjojo> neither does the basic nvidia driver
<joeyjojo> no workie
<joeyjojo> at all...
<joeyjojo> ?
<joeyjojo> well don't be so eager to help
<joeyjojo> all at once
<joeyjojo> LMAO
<joeyjojo> fuk it
<joeyjojo> gonna try 8.x
<joeyjojo> bullet proof x my Ass
<vrkhans> hi problem my panel just wont appear its self, if i run xfc-panel in terminal it appears but if i close the terminal, panel will close itself
<aanderse> press alt+f2
<vrkhans> can any one help me what should i do
<aanderse> then type it
<aanderse> then make sure you save your session with your session manager
<vrkhans> how can i save it
<vrkhans> thanks it appear now,
<aanderse> well, in your menu of applications
<aanderse> under "settings" or some such
<aanderse> there should be a "session manager" application, or something of that sort
<aanderse> in there, you should find some sort of either a "save session" or "automatically save session" option
<aanderse> click (or select) it
<vrkhans> ok
<aanderse> then test it by logging out, and logging back in
<vrkhans> thanks
<aanderse> no problem at all
<aanderse> just tell me if it works so i know you're all good
<shiz> hi
<shiz> will Xubuntu 8.04 live cd work for installing onto my xbox?
<boston_2> I'm having an issue. I keep getting either a 'Bus error', lockup on loading, lockup after login, or 'The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.'.
<boston_2> The HDD has been checked with smartctl (not failing, just old), and the RAM has been checked with Memtest86+ (no errors).
<boston_2> I'm having an issue. I keep getting either a 'Bus error', lockup on loading, lockup after login, 'The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.', or a random crash with stack dump. Sometimes I can get it to run for a bit, but then it either kicks me back to the login screen or just locks up. I can post a transcript of the bus error message if needed.
 * ARZi hey guys
<ere4si> boston_2: a paste of that might help
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<boston_2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61101/
<ere4si> boston_2: that does look ugly :) - I would use the live cd to run fdisk on that partition - make sure the partition is unmounted first
<ere4si> boston_2: sorry - not fdisk - fsck
<boston_2> ok. I was worried that something went amiss. Guess I might have been right. I have been able to run both Memtest86+ and smartctl, and both came up fine.
<ere4si> boston_2: looks like the disk might be on the way out - see if fsck does any good
<boston_2> guess it was a good thing I copied all the useful stuff from the drive then...
<ere4si> boston_2: fsck might be able to shift stuff from the bad blocks....maybe
<boston_2> ok. I'll try that. Thanks
<linuxman> hello all. which xubuntu release should i download for a amd k series processor 500 mhz. 10 GB HD 128 mb of ram??
<gerro> hello
<s_arts> hi
<gerro> s_arts: how you doing?
<s_arts> me doing work
<s_arts> otherwise, iḿ doing fine :)
<s_arts> i'm*
<gerro> same diff
<Abominus69> Can anyone recommend a good image viewer for opening lots of comics where each page is stored as a jpg?
<gerro> um there's comix
<Abominus69> Will that open them all in one program, or open a separate program instance for each page?
<gerro> but there a few other apps in the repository like qcomicbook, stripclub, buoh, cbrpager, dosage
<Abominus69> strip club sounds great.  forget about comics.  :p
<gerro> Abominus69: no clue but that dosage program does look interesting I might give it a try then I can read comics on my little nokia system
<gerro> Abominus69: all look but no touch mint condition hence strip club :P
<gerro> most people call them strips too like some my aussie friends
<skylive> Hi, I'm using xubuntu and where can I get the restricted-extras?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<skyliv3> hi again, does anyone know how I can change the port for tightvncserver? I can't find a howto on how to do it
<maxamillion> skyliv3: i wouldn't know that off the top of my head, but since that one isn't xubuntu specific then maybe someone in #ubuntu might know
<skyliv4>  hi again, does anyone know how I can change the port for tightvncserver? I can't find a howto on how to do it
<wompy> Hi,i've got an old machine with xubuntu 7.10 installed,but my little brother smashed sth.anyway-i'm able zu login,then the desktop comes up,but there's no shortcut,no "start-bar" and i'm not able to "click" something.does someone know this problem?is there a way to "repair" the installation?Thanks!
<skyliv1> hi does anyone know how to change the port in tightvncserver?
<heymr> hey, how can I check what wireless driver its using to use my dlink wifi dongle?
<heymr> so must i use an ndiswrapper for DWL-G122 ?
<gynterk> whats the command for hibernate ?
<gynterk> If I choose hibernate
<gynterk> how can I make to lock screen
<gynterk> on rerun
<gynterk> with xflock4
<cody-somerville> gynterk, I believe I remember seeing a bug report about that.
<gynterk> ah, okay
<gynterk> Is it possible to chance "system" menu?
<gynterk> no, I mean that Settings in menu
<wompy_> Hi!is it possible to start the "xfce-start-bar" manually through a console?
<wompy_> or how can i do a clean "reinstall" of xfce with apt-get.my desktop comes up,after a gui-login,but im not able to launch any programs,because theres no start-bar or any shortcut
<zoredache_> wompy_: try pressting alt-f2 then xfce4-panel
<zoredache_> or, before you reinstall go to a terminal and add a new user, then login as that new user and see if things work
<wompy_> zoredache: it says: Gtk-Warnin **:cannot open display
<zoredache> wompy_: where did you try running that?
<wompy_> thanks for your help
<wompy_> i logged in "under" alt-f2 and typed in xfce4-panel
<zoredache> and you got a message cannot open display?  that is unusual...
<TheSheep> wompy_: you mean alt+ctrl+f2?
<TheSheep> wompy_: you were supposed to press alt+f2, without ctrl
<wompy_> yeah!thanks
<wompy_> now,i've got another problem: there is no "frame" when i open for example firefox,so i cant move the window..
<zoredache> try try xfwm4
<zoredache> try running xfwm4 rather
<wompy_> merci!thanks a lot!
<slow-motion> hi
<ere4si> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi ere4si
<ere4si> :)
<Devolved> hi all
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Devolved> haha nice
<ere4si> :)
<Devolved> i have a recurring problem, with gutsy and now hardy. my GDM screen resolution is wrong, and i can't seem to change it.
<tomplast> Removing xorg.conf and then setting the resoltultion doesn't help?
<tomplast> resolution
<Devolved> setting the resolution by doing "dpkg reconfigure xorg"?
<Devolved> hasn't worked
<Devolved> and now there's that (creepy) minimal xorg config
<tomplast> No I meant the GUI.
<ere4si> the gdm resolution uses a diff driver to you're system once logged in
<Devolved> ah, when i change it in xfce, the resolution changes ok
<Devolved> but only for xfce
<tomplast> I'm not sure but you could try :)
<ere4si> the vid drivers are loaded after login
<Devolved> and sometimes my monitor stays black when it switches, which is the main problem
<tomplast> Hmm, I hate those things. But try to remove xorg.conf and then setting the resolution through the GUI.
<tomplast> I had this problem before as well with GDM, I think I solved it that way.
<Devolved> so set it via the xfce settings manager?
<tomplast> Hmm, I'm not sure. I'm using GNOME so you are on your own I guess :/.
<tomplast> Sorry.
<tomplast> In GNOME there is an application for setting the graphics driver and resolution etc.
<tomplast> displayconfig-gtk is the name of the program
<tomplast> try running gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<tomplast> I think it's included in Xubuntu
<siggjen> it is
<tomplast> Good :)
<Devolved> i'll try that
<cody-somerville> There is an Xubuntu community meeting taking place in #ubuntu-meeting in roughly 15 minutes. If you're interested in getting involved in Xubuntu or are interested in the future direction of the project, please feel free to join us. For background information, please see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-March/005242.html
<siggjen>  
<stani> When I use compiz my keyboard shortcuts with Alt don't work anymore (eg Alt+F2 xfrun4). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ere4si> doesn't compiz use it's own keyboard shortcuts?
<stani> Yes, but also when I configure it with compiz, it does not work.
<ere4si> stani: the good folk in #compiz might be able to help - I don't use it :)
<stani> ok
<BillyJoe> hello I installed xubuntu from a USB drive that also had free 2nd parttiton with free space.  During set up it installed the grub to the USB Stick instead of the hard disk.. Is there a way to copy it from the USB to the HD, or is there a way to have it auto detect every thing and create a new one?
<zoredache> BillyJoe: you should be able to boot of your usb stick again into rescue mode, then manually install grub onto the correct drive
<zoredache> !grubrepair | BillyJoe
<ubotu> BillyJoe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<killown> hi ,can anyone helpme??? I have installed xubuntu but I cannot add menu on panel becase item menu does not exist
<killown> I need install anything to can add menu xunbuntu?
<zoredache> the 'applications' menu is automagically generated from a series of files  You should be able to add to the menu, but if you are wanting to update the exists folders you would need to dig into the system wide configuration instead of just your own
<TheSheep> killown: no, it should bei nstalled by default, at the bottom
<TheSheep> zoredache: you can actually change your own config too, by copying the files from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications and editing there
<zoredache> ah, neat
<killown> TheSheep, add new item on panel not show  xfce4-popup-menu
<Bisclaveret> so new question. how does one remove zombie processes? it seems nearly every time i start file-roller or mousepad it leaves a zombie process behind that's unkillable
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu do you run Bisclaveret?
<Bisclaveret> 7.10
<cody-somerville> I believe that bug is fixed in the current development version.
<Bisclaveret> like right now
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~$ ps -e |grep defunct
<Bisclaveret>  6185 ?        00:00:01 file-roller <defunct>
<Bisclaveret>  6297 ?        00:00:01 file-roller <defunct>
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> try kill -9 <pid>
<Bisclaveret> yesterday before i rebooted i had half a dozen of them and like 15 mousepad processes
<ron_o> is magnatune available for xubuntu?
<Bisclaveret> doens't work
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~$ kill -9 6297
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~$ ps -e |grep defunct
<Bisclaveret>  6185 ?        00:00:01 file-roller <defunct>
<Bisclaveret>  6297 ?        00:00:01 file-roller <defunct>
#xubuntu 2008-03-27
<ron_o> Bisclaveret, you could try $pkill <name of application>
<Bisclaveret> $pkill file-roller started the archive manage
<Bisclaveret> r
<Bisclaveret> the actual PROGRAM is not running
<Bisclaveret> it's leaving behind dead processes
<Bisclaveret> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Bisclaveret>  6185 bisclave  17   0     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:01.43 file-roll <defunct>
<Bisclaveret>  6297 bisclave  16   0     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:01.56 file-roll <defunct>
<zoredache> ron_o: what is magnatune?  Are you talking about the independant record label?
<ron_o> zoredache, nevermind.. I was wondering.. It's with Amorak.. :)
<ron_o> amarok*
<Bisclaveret> and the only things when i google i get are reasons why (something's not sending the right signal in a system call) and posts from usenet from 93-97 describing how to code system calls
<Bisclaveret> and system V
<zoredache> Bisclaveret: try an sudo kill -9 pid?
<Bisclaveret> example http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part3/section-13.html is a little bit more technical then i can understand ;o
<Bisclaveret> zoredache: still there
<Bisclaveret> is this just linux's answer to windows leaving rundll32.exe's around? ;)
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: i've read that
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: read the last paragraph
<Bisclaveret> ah
<Bisclaveret> i was walked through it in another channel, i found the parent
<Bisclaveret> xfdesktop
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: anyways, although it is an indication of a bug, it has no negative effects, so you can just ignore it
<narothepharoh> how do i get a camera to read in xubuntu 7.10?
<narothepharoh> hello
<narothepharoh> hello
<zoredache> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zoredache> anyway, what kind of camera are you talking about?  a webcam or what?
<zoredache> also consider asking in #ubuntu, there is usually a lot more people there
<narothepharoh> zoredache: it is a digital camera and when i plug it in it does nothing
<zoredache> hrm...  honestly I don't even try and waste my time trying to get digital cameras working... I just use a memory card reader
<zoredache> have you tried search google for your camera model on linux?
<narothepharoh> zoredache: i have no program to read it do you know of one?
<zoredache> to read what?
<narothepharoh> the camera
<narothepharoh> i know in ubuntu it automatically opens something but it doesnt do that in xubuntu
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> jiya j1mc
<maxamillion> errr ... hiya*
<maxamillion> j1mc: how goes it?
<j1mc> hey
<j1mc> i'm ok
<j1mc> you?
<maxamillion> j1mc: can't complain, just got done with some homework ... thinking about reading my minix3 book but i'm feeling lazy
<j1mc> yeah...
<j1mc> sounds all right
<maxamillion> i want to know how to write operating systems by august ... so as long as i finish the book and understand it all by august i will feel accomplished
<j1mc> that would be awesome
<maxamillion> yup
<maxamillion> and then from there i will be reading about the internal ins and outs of the linux kernel
<maxamillion> one step at a time
<maxamillion> i also want to find a book on the python interpreter ... i'd really like to know how it *really* works
<j1mc> :)
<zoredache> why wouldn't you simply look at the source for the interpereter?
<c-ron> i just upgraded to hardy from feisty, and my deskop no longer shows me removable devices in xubuntu
<c-ron> haha
<c-ron> nm i don't have my drives in fstab
<tim__> How do i add shortcut to TERMINAL in xfce panel ?
<boogieman> hello all, i'm trying to get my microphone working on xubuntu 7.10
<cody-somerville> ok
<boogieman> i simply don't know what's wrong with this.. my speakers just work fine
<boogieman> but not the microphone
<boogieman> the machine is a compaq 6710b laptop
<boogieman> the symptoms are very similar to : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176057
<boogieman> can some one pls. help me
<cody-somerville> Have you tried turning up the mic volume in the mixer?
<cody-somerville> or un-muting it
<boogieman> mic checked
<boogieman> i'm in 'Volume Control' and 'mic boost' and 'internal mic boost' are all set to the highest level
<boogieman> and the mic option is checked
<boogieman> how to check the installed alsa version
<boogieman> ?
<boogieman> i have to go guys; i'll come back later; thanks
<littlexubuntu> hello all could someone save me 20 minutes of reading please
<littlexubuntu> i need to know what the equilivant of gedit is in xubuntu
<cody-somerville> mousepad
<littlexubuntu> cool
<littlexubuntu> whats the terminal command to get to it
<littlexubuntu> i am used to sudo gedit sources.list
<littlexubuntu> im a ubuntu user
<ere4si> sudo mousepad
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is the hardy xubuntu going to have fusesmb (windows network) support preinstalled?
<Ben_Cs> no one awake?
<feanor> hi, I got the gdm login manager, but i dont know how to change the login theme ? where i have to copy the login file ?
<cody-somerville> feanor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#head-c3d48423db698f94e344d46f186a5eb419d04fdf
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, no
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: why no?
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, It simply isn't done :)
<Ben_Cs> i see
<cody-somerville> Sounds like a good goal for 8.10 Intrepid though
 * cody-somerville goes to finish getting ready for work.
<Ben_Cs> that's 1 reason why i use linux mint xfce edit. i got fed up with configuring the network each time i have to reinstall the system. it's quite alot to edit
<rrob> hi, do you know how to easy enable vncserver? like in ubuntu in gnome >settings>remote desktop>enable vnc acces - type password
<ablomen> rrob, my guess is just install a vnc server (vncserver, tightvncserver or whatever)
<rrob> he is installed
<rrob> isnt?
<rrob> how is it in ubuntu
<ere4si> rrob: you have to install the server
<rrob> .( i know how to do it, install, configure etc etc ... but in ubuntu it was realy easy ... two clicks ...
<rrob> it is not for me .. its for enduser
<ere4si> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rrob> ok ... and im unable to connect via ssh ... i have 8.04beta .. is ssh disbled by default ? or ...  is there enabled new firewall?
<ere4si> rrob: what are you trying to connect to?
<rrob> xubuntu 8.04 desktop ... intel pc
<rrob> but
<rrob> 8.04
<rrob> is lot of problems
<rrob> im goint to erase it
<rrob> and install 7.10
<ere4si> rrob: it is still beta atm - and you need the server on the box you are connecting to
<ere4si> *vncserver
<rrob> yes ... reinstaling
<ere4si> k good luck :)
<rrob> download ... instal (erase disk) ... update
<rrob> 1hour
<simplyubuntu> hey all
<simplyubuntu> can anyone help me configure a modem in xubuntu... finding it difficult
<rrob> simplyubuntu hi ... what kind of modem
<rrob> name?
<rrob> eeedarius_v do you have xubuntu on eee ?¨
<eeedarius_v> tried it but i didnt decide yet to take debian with xfce or ubuntu
<eeedarius_v> xubuntu
<rrob> and what sys do you have now there?
<eeedarius_v> now im at debian with xfce
<rrob> yes
<rrob> do you know eeeXubuntu http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<eeedarius_v> yeah
<rrob> and EeeOS http://eeeos.interactivelaboratories.com/
<eeedarius_v> this is that what i meant with xubuntu xD
<rrob> .)
<eeedarius_v> i dont expect much from eeeos
<rrob> its small
<rrob> ... yeah, its not important.
<rrob> im waiting for 10" version
<rrob> with larger ssd
<rrob> i have 16gb mtron in my pc ... i want it in eee .)
<eeedarius_v> xD.
<eeedarius_v> but the 7inch is the advantage of the eee xD
<eeedarius_v> and its enough
<eeedarius_v> now im lying in my bed xD
<rrob> ... lcd is small .(
<rrob> i feel pain in my back from day when i buy
<rrob> it
<eeedarius_v> lol
<eeedarius_v> that low price thing xD
<rrob> im always bent with it
<rrob> yes ... but this is solution http://www.eeeuser.com/2008/03/04/next-generation-asus-eee-pc-900/
<rrob> eeedarius_v do you have some hardware mod in your eee ?
<eeedarius_v> 2gb  ram
<rrob> .)
<rrob> i think gps, bluetooth, touchscreen and so .)
<eeedarius_v> the eee is good because in it is so much place
<eeedarius_v> you can put in what you want
<rrob> cpu 1,2GHz
<eeedarius_v> grrr cpu
<rrob> http://robin.lab.cz/asuseee.html#mod
<eeedarius_v> but imo i dont want an eee with a bigger screen
<eeedarius_v> i bought the eee because its small and handy
<rrob> yes ... but with bigger screen will it have same dimensions and weight
<eeedarius_v> yeah but it takes me my place and i think the ssd will be much more unstable like the one in the 701
<rrob> ??
<rrob> ok
<eeedarius_v> mom pls
<eeedarius_v> you have to look after the eees ssd
<eeedarius_v> swap and journaling is like poison for example
<eeedarius_v> and i expect a lesser sound quality from the 900
<eeedarius_v> excuse my terrible english xD
<rrob> where are you from
<rrob> dont worry about writing to ssd
<eeedarius_v> rrob, my ssd dont even works with ext3
<rrob> ?
<rrob> i havent tryed it
<rrob> but on my other ssd
<rrob> i havent problem wtih any filesystem
<rrob> what is your language
<eeedarius_v> german (or if you can persian xD)
<rrob> im czech
<rrob> ich habe half jahre auf deutsche schif gearbaited ... but its looooong time ago .)
<eeedarius_v> thats the difference from label to label
<eeedarius_v> xD
<rrob> http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<rrob> [13:47] eeedarius_v: swap and journaling is like poison for example >> why? speed? bad clusters?
<eeedarius_v> ssd lifetime
<eeedarius_v> even samsung just promises about 100.000 working hours
<TheSheep> every bit of ssd can bechanged only limited number of times
<rrob> read that link ... about lifetime
<rrob> yes but he have inteligent writing
<rrob> read it
<eeedarius_v> you must see its just 4 and 12gb
<rrob> like ma voyager flash disk
<eeedarius_v> and its not the best quality
<eeedarius_v> and now to get all things working with an other os is very troublesome   with the 900 (and i expect a lower base there)  it will get very complicated imo
<rrob> lower base?
<eeedarius_v> and 7inch touchpads are cheaper xD
<rrob> it is same as p700
<eeedarius_v> it will have specific probs
<rrob> you can build in 10" in your 7" p700 right now
<rrob> but ok
<eeedarius_v> and when the screen is bigger then you can see if the eee is on when its "zugeklappt"
<eeedarius_v> xD
<eeedarius_v> gonna take a shower afk
<eeedarius_v> re
<Jahromeo> guys does xubuntu use same repos as ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Jahromeo, yes
<Jahromeo> xubuntu is the low spec end rightr?
<Jahromeo> it will run fine on 550 mhz box with 256 mb ram right?
<Jahromeo> i want to make that old box in to a tv
<Jahromeo> no capturing just a plain tv
<Jahromeo> any ideas?
<ere4si> it might have issues with digital tv
<Jahromeo> its anologue - well its normal coaxial aerial
<Jahromeo> what would a good tv proggie be
<Jahromeo> and where can i view support for tv card
<ere4si> there's mythbuntu - uses mythtv
<ere4si> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Jahromeo> so that would be in xubuntu repos?
<ere4si> yep
<Jahromeo> xubuntu would run fine on a 550 mhz box with 256 mb ram?
<Jahromeo> hdd size is not important i have ides lying around
<ere4si> it'll run ok
<Jahromeo> eeek ok
<Jahromeo> ok enough to watch tv or ok like microsoft thinks vista runs ok on 512mb ram :P
<Jahromeo> caus the second ok scares me
<ere4si> but the tv part I am not sure about - might be a little light that system
<Jahromeo> pfffft
<Jahromeo> works fine in win 98 :P
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> like I said - i am not sure :)
<Jahromeo> pffft
<Jahromeo> :P
<Jahromeo> man i need to source an alternative crt now
<Jahromeo> i have 3 pcs and 2 screens
<ere4si> that'll make it hard :)
<Jahromeo> what can i use for tv if i dont need pvr
<Jahromeo> that seems to require resources
<ere4si> I don't know - maybe google will?
<Jahrome> looking for a low low low spec proggie to watch tv with - have a 550 mhz box with 256 mb ram i wish to use
<Jahrome> mythtv/mythbuntu require too much power - any ideaS?
<Jahrome> can anyone check for me if xdtv or tvtime are in the repos?
<Jahrome> please
<ere4si> !info xdtv
<ere4si> ahhh the bot is dead
<TheSheep> Jahrome: you can search at packages.ubuntu.com. I found tvtime but no xdtv
<Jahrome> thanks sheep
<Jahrome> gonna use that then
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know when in april 8.04 will be released? my new computer will be here next week, and i want to get linux on there as soon as possible
<pleia2> late april
<TheSheep> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TheSheep> there is a schedule on that page
<TheSheep> it says  April 24th
<FFEMTcJ> TheSheep: ty
<aanderse> did anyone who is running hardy beta just upgrade their liferea package?
<ere4si> which is the file for the autostarted apps please - the button in the settings manager doesn't work
<charlie-tca> ere4si, which apps?
<ere4si> charlie-tca: I want to get an app started after login - the settings manager - autostarted apps button doesn't do anything - want to manually add to the file it uses
<ere4si> conky is one app I want to add
<charlie-tca> ere4si: I might be over my head. I normally add a few lines to /home/$USER/.bashrc if it
<ere4si> charlie-tca: thnx - that's not the solution :)
<charlie-tca> ere4si: is for just one user.
<ere4si> yep
<charlie-tca> sorry
<ere4si> np :)
<charlie-tca> What about /etc/xdg/
<charlie-tca> it is system wide, works better than /etc/rc.local for me
<sinbox> so, does Xubuntu run faster than ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> Sinbox: seems to depend on hardware
<sinbox> so I'd have to test it for myself on my hardware then I guess
<charlie-tca> I run some rather old stuff, PII 400MHZ and 266MHZ and it is definitely faster
<sinbox> is there some apps available so I could do some tests and get some result logs to pour over?
<sinbox> well I've got an early (slot 1) P3 to install  at the moment, and it will only run a couple of applications
<charlie-tca> I don´t have that information
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Xubuntu 8.04 Beta Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/BetaAnnouncement/Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu 8.04 Beta alternative cds are currently being published and should be available soon. Big thanks to j1mc, zoredache, Solar George, and danielm for helping test them.
<sinbox> charlie-tca, do you use 7.10 or 6.06 on your p2s?
<charlie-tca> 7.10 on on, 6.06 on the other
<sinbox> thanks, I've got a PII 266 here, I guess I'll go with 6.06 for that one
<charlie-tca> It´s probably a little easier to work with on it. good luck
<athought> hello there, I want to debootstrap-install xubuntu but the biggest problem at all is finding a mirror :D With searching all the *ubuntu.org/com pages I only find cd-image mirrors, no "package mirrors". Am I blind or do they hide? ;-) Can I give the debootstrap packages.ubuntu.com as installation source?
<zoredache> athought: the official is at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<zoredache> but it is very slow lately...
<zoredache> or it is at least to me...
<athought> is installing/updating after the installation also slow? I never used ubuntu before
<zoredache> I believe the archive.ubuntu.com name maps to multiple servers... so if you get a fast connection to one, it will be fast...  My luck lately seems to indicate that I get at best 30-60kb/s when downloading from there
<athought> ok thanks, hoping for more luck ;-)
<zoredache> anyway your command would look something like sudo debootstrap feisty us.archive.ubuntu.com
<athought> I'm using
<athought> debootstrap --arch=i386 --variant=buildd gutsy /mnt/desktop http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<athought> the installation speed is..fast ;-) *wait for an end*
<zoredache> ah, good :)
<athought> ok looks very fine with one exception
<athought> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used.
<athought> I want to reconfigure the locales so that apt-get is not crying the whole time
<athought> but reconfigure aborts :-(
<athought> (btw gnupg wasn't installed by default and apt-get failed to verify the packages, is it because of the beta status of gutsy or normal on ubuntu?)
<zoredache> gutsy isn't beta... hardy is the beta release.  apt-get failing to verify may mean you haven't install they keyring yet
<athought> Could not execute '/usr/bin/gpgv' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)
<athought> and it weren't installed
<athought> so gutsy is the 7.10 and hardy the 8.x release?
<zoredache> yes
<athought> damn, took the wrong one *install again*
<athought> ;-)
<zoredache> why the buildd btw?
<zoredache> you might want not use that... or use fakechroot
<athought> I think it's default anyway
<zoredache> I think you get a different selection of packages...
<athought> How I understand the manual, fakeroot installs without root permissions, so not usable as standalone system?
<athought> Am I wrong?
<athought> I'm using buildd for minimal debian systems, so I tried that intuitive ;-)
<zoredache> acutally you are right...  I am reading that now.  From the way I read it the buildd option doesn't give you a full system, just what you need to compile packages
<zoredache> so I wouldn't expect to see things like debconf, gpg, etc.
<athought> yeah gpg is missing on ubuntu.. but he installs it without verification..
<zoredache> I would leave the --varient off entirely,...
<zoredache> is your goal just to install a minimal system?
<athought> no
<athought> a full desktop system
<athought> xubuntu
<zoredache> but why are you using deboostrap, may I ask?
<athought> because it's a xen instance on a server far away ;-)
<zoredache> ah, and you can't get zen to boot from a .iso?
<athought> I could but I don't want
<athought> debootstrap is a nice tool to setup the most I need
<zoredache> anyway, if you goal is a full system then I would skip --varient and let it go with the defaults
<athought> I don't need the whole hotplug/plugin detection thing. I need a clean system with a clean xfce
<athought> yeah I reinstall hardy now without the varient
<athought> ok now gnupg is installed by default, possibly because of hardy but I think your variant tip helped ;-)
<athought> ok no xubuntu-desktop on hardy :-(
<zoredache> are you sure?  you made sure you have a good /etc/apt/sources/list and have done an apt-get update in the deboostrap enviroment?
<athought> root@domina:/# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<athought> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main
<zoredache> try adding universe and restricted as well
<athought> debootstrap --arch=i386 hardy /mnt/desktop http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<athought> what? :D
<zoredache> sdeb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe restricted
<athought> sdeb = source-deb?
<zoredache> no.. it is a typbo
<zoredache> bleh... I am full of them today it seems
<zoredache> !info xubuntu-desktop
<athought> is their a security mirror I can track in my source list like the debian security mirrors?
<athought> oh yeah, there is xubuntu, many thanks
<zoredache> my sources.list wich includes security and source packages is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61234/
<zoredache> slight correction http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61235/
<athought> thx a lot :)
<athought> ok language-env is not installed by default, so no locales but the rest seems to be best :D
<athought> damn it doesn't help
<athought> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<zoredache> you have to do something else... gimme a sec I'll check my notes
<athought> dpkg-reconfigure locales  aborts
<athought> # dpkg-reconfigure locales
<athought> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Iskr> hello
<zoredache> so the dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't work for you?
<athought> yes but I have the solution
<zoredache> ah, ok
<athought> generating the locales once manually
<athought> afterwards dpkg-reconfigure lcoales works ;-)
<zoredache> I never had to do that when I was deboostrap to build debian systems... but I guess this is juat a new 'feature'
<zoredache> !hi | Iskr
<ubotu> Iskr: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Iskr> i have a question about xubuntu requirements: how is that "To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM" but "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM"
<athought> bash: man: command not found
<athought> thats bad..
<zoredache> Iskr: I think you n eed 192 or even more to run the livecd
<zoredache> where did you find the reference that said 128?
<Iskr> i have a pIII 900 mhz with 128 mb of ram, and i'm wondering if it is worth dowloading and burning the alternate install iso...
<zoredache> !lowmem | Iskr
<ubotu> Iskr: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Iskr> zoredache, http://www.xubuntu.org/get#gutsy
<Iskr> (i was checking fluxbuntu but i like xfce much more than fluxbox)
<Iskr> zoredache, and ubotu thanks for the links =)
<Iskr> (nice the pipe syntax for the bot)
<zoredache> anyway check out those pages... you can definatly make things work on 128, but it takes some tweaking... and trimming of features you don't need
<zoredache> of course you have to decide yourself what you need...  with the price of ram lately it is almost easier to just spend a few $
<Iskr> yes but it's on a laptop
<Iskr> a old laptop
<Iskr> of a friend of mine
<Iskr> (i'm not very able with hardware)
<Iskr> (neither with software but at least i don't do undoable mess lol)
<Iskr> anyway zoredache i see that the clues on the site is to make an essential install and then choose one of the wmaker listed
<Iskr> xfce is not exactly one of the most indicated by what is written there
<Iskr> so maybe i'd better get acquainted with fluxboc
<Iskr> fluxbox
<Iskr> =P
<Iskr> (and just install fluxbuntu)
<Iskr> another question: have you ever noticed that Thunar hangs sometimes when dealing with fat32 partitions?
<zoredache> not me, no...  I don't have any fat32 filesystems on any of my devices anymore
<Iskr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#head-1e8a8a2a2221583a5ce5a57a242f72b623469815
<Iskr> and here i read 64 mb
<Iskr> as minimum requirements
<Iskr> i am a bit confused
<Iskr> has anyone installed xubuntu an a 128 mb ram box? =)
<TheSheep> Iskr: yes
<TheSheep> Iskr: but you have to use the alternate cd
<TheSheep> Iskr: livecd won't run
<Iskr> no problem
<Iskr> but does it run well after the installation?
<TheSheep> Iskr: as long as you only run one application at a time
<Iskr> uhm...
<Iskr> ok i'll use fluxbox
<Iskr> thank you a lot
<Iskr> =)
<TheSheep> Iskr: there is only so much you can save on using lightweight window manager
<TheSheep> Iskr: most applications need a lot of ram by themselves
<Iskr> it's true
<Iskr> so do you think that with fluxbox it wouldn't be so much better?
<TheSheep> Iskr: I really can't say
<TheSheep> Iskr: there is only one way to optimize: test
<Iskr> of course
<Iskr> this is the reason for which i asked
<Iskr> ahahah
<Iskr> i'm lazy
<Iskr> =D
<TheSheep> well, you can check the forumes
<TheSheep> forums
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> but i must say
<Iskr> a first try with google
<Iskr> didn't tell me too much
<Iskr> so i came to irc \o/
<TheSheep> Iskr: I think flubuntu has a channel too
<Iskr> i'm there =D
<Iskr> (i entered there before than here to tell the truth loool)
<TheSheep> then I have no good advices for you
<TheSheep> you're already smarter
<Iskr> no i am not
<Iskr> and i appreciate very much your hints =)
<zoredache> does anyone know if there is a way to get a selection automagically copied to the clipboard?   As in, I want to make select some text in putty, and then paste it into form in firefox.
<zoredache> I have the clipman plugin, on, I see where I can do it as a three step process (make selection, choose the selection in clipman, paste at destination).  I want it to be a two-step operation... select, then paste
<Iskr> yes i understood but i can't suggest you anything
<slimjimflim> does anybody know the default path for include files for gcc in xubuntu or in general
<zoredache> /usr/include?
<slimjimflim> k
<slimjimflim> ty
<zoredache> your welcome
<slimjimflim> someone else said there's more than one dir
<slimjimflim> any chance i'd have to put the headers in both?
<zoredache> there are lots of folders with headers...
<slimjimflim> right
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: one is enough, it searches in all of them
<zoredache> what are you putting there?
<slimjimflim> so this one should work
<slimjimflim> ok
<slimjimflim> cpp header files
<zoredache> you really shouldn't need to put anything there
<slimjimflim> maybe i should show you my error
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: you can also use the -I option for gcc to add more directories
<slimjimflim> for example
<slimjimflim> undefined reference to `std::ios_base::Init::Init()'
<slimjimflim> there's about 100 lines of similar errors
<zoredache> is this a program you are developing yourself, or something you are just trying to compile?
<zoredache> did you already install the build-essentials package?
<slimjimflim> hangon, synamptic isn't playing nice
<slimjimflim> brb
<shinynew> where are the start up scripts stored?
<shinynew> every time i start up it just starts up xfce, which i don't want
<zoredache> when you startup it starts xfce, or it starts gdm?
<zoredache> anyway the starts scripts are in /etc/init.d, and the scripts for various run levels are in /etc/rcN.d
<zoredache> where n is the run level and 2 is the default runlevel...
<zoredache> of course if you are using the gui you can also use system/services to adjust things
<sudobash> dont want to lift the ban
<zoredache> pardon?
<sudobash> nvm
<Jonny0stars> Hello
<zoredache> !hi | Jonny0stars
<ubotu> Jonny0stars: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Jonny0stars> just a quicky, what pacakge do i need for spellchecking in xchat
<Jonny0stars> i thought it was just aspell or possibly gnome-spell
 * Jonny0stars is used to gentoo useflags
<zoredache> I suspect you might need to ask an xchat person... I really like using irssi...  Have to checked to see if there is a #xchat, or asked in #ubuntu?
<danielm> Jonny0stars, aspell
<danielm> Jonny0stars, and the dictionaries that you want
<Jonny0stars> danielm: hmm i tried apt-geting aspell its all installed
<Jonny0stars> ahhh
<danielm> like aspell-en
 * Jonny0stars slaps head
<Jonny0stars> cheers danielm
<danielm> and restart xchat
<danielm> np ;)
<Jonny0stars> well here go's
#xubuntu 2008-03-28
<alarmo> Hello, everyone. Can anyone help me trying to dim my notebook's lcd brightness on 8.04 beta ? The thing is blinding me already...
<shinynew> anyone here?
<gaurdro> I am
<tim__> no one is here?
<zoredache> !anyone | shinynew
<ubotu> shinynew: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shinynew> ok if i change my .xsession and leave the gdm to the .xclient script will it run the .xsession?
<shinynew> how should i go about just writeing a few things to start up and not xfce4 desktop
<tim__> sry no one is here
<LeFish-Xubuntu> hi anyone has some time to give me a quick hint?
<Iskr> LeFish-Xubuntu, just ask if someone know the answer will answer you
<LeFish-Xubuntu> i can adjust the volume using comands like amixer set Master 5+-
<LeFish-Xubuntu> but amixer set Master mute or toggle doesnt do anything
<whileimhere> Good Morning from the eastcoast USA
<whileimhere> How are all the roomies here today?
<whileimhere> I just switched over to XFCE in hoped of getting some improvements in my AMD Sempron with just a gig of ram.
<yodah> i get this when i try to boot from xubuntu 7.10 live cd --> [ 0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<yodah> its an old compaq PII
<yodah> with 160MB of RAM
<yodah> any help....?
<Iskr> it remids me something
<Iskr> i think i too experienced this once
<Iskr> try to use the option provided
<Iskr> (acpi=force)
<yodah> Iskr : i am a n00b, how do i use that option?
<TheSheep> !boot | yodah
<ubotu> yodah: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<skylive> Hi all, what's a good wifi manager for xubuntu? would be great if it can connect on startup.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu includes the network manager applet
<skylive> correct, but my wireless USB Adapter is not listed there, even though through ndiswrapper's GUI, its installed.
<skylive> hello? What's a good alternative?
<Iskr> don't know
<pteague> what's the diff between totem-gstreamer & totem-xine ?
<pteague> i guess the better question is what's the diff between gstreamer & xine?
<cody-somerville> They're different backends
<kommer> Can anyone help me out with the screen resolution in xubuntu please?
<Qjimbo> hey
<Qjimbo> how do I force a text mode installed on xubuntu?
<Qjimbo> *install
<Qjimbo> the cd drive on my laptop is too slow to effectively run the live cd
<Iskr> use the alternate install cd
<Qjimbo> oh?
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Iskr> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Qjimbo> thanks downloading now =)
<Qjimbo> yeah I grabbed the desktop one before, that was silly
<breetai> Hey all. Does anybody know if wubi is on the Xubuntu 8.04 Beta
<cody-somerville> I believe it is but someone reported they had difficulty with it on amd64
<cody-somerville> I'd love to hear from you if you get it to work or not
<breetai> cody-somerville: looks like it is time for me to download the ISO
<cody-somerville> :)
<Qjimbo> Is it possible to skip the "Scanning the mirror..." part of the text install?
<Qjimbo> it's been stuck on 60% for ages because I haven't configured the network yet
<zoredache> Qjimbo: it is possible if you go into expert mode I believe...
<Qjimbo> hmm still stuck at 60%
<Qjimbo> I don't know how  to get into expert mode =(
<maxamillion> then you shouldn't be in expert mode
<cody-somerville> lol
<Qjimbo> well I've found Alt+F4 brings up another console which shows whats going on
<_maw> in xubuntu my laptop audio keys were not automatically discovered (kubuntu did this for me) any suggestions?
<cody-somerville> _maw, try installing aumix
<_maw> text or gtk?
<_maw> I don't really care either way
<cody-somerville> Actually, disregard that
<cody-somerville> One moment please
<_maw> ah ok I see what this app does, I will keep it but it doesnt make the hardware buttons work :\
<birgi> hey all, i just installed xubuntu and have a problem. after the grub menu i only see a black screen until the gdm asks for a password. how can i fix this?
<HACKhalo2> :?
<TheSheep> birgi: edot /etc/ussplash.conf and put smaller resolutioni n there
<HACKhalo2> try using the password you set when you installed Xubuntu
<birgi> thanks guys, it is annoying because normally linux shows everything that it does in the boot process, but now i can see nothing, let me try that resolution thing
<birgi> TheSheep: now it is 1280x1024, what would you suggest? and this is only for the part before the gdm right?
<TheSheep> birgi: yes, maybe 1024x768
<birgi> ok thanks
<Qjimbo> heh well I'm now onto the main install
<Qjimbo> and this cd-r seems to be working the cd drive hard
<Qjimbo> the laser movement sounds like there's a little mouse inside haxsawing
<Lobster> hello
<Qjimbo> hey hows it going?
<zoredache> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Qjimbo> rofl
<Qjimbo> thats the laziest script ever
<HACKhalo2> lol
<HACKhalo2> i want one :P
<Lobster> where are the theme-files for window-decoration stored?
 * HACKhalo2 huggles ubotu
<zoredache> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<HACKhalo2> can i have one zoredache?
<zoredache> can you have what?
<HACKhalo2> a ubotu?
<zoredache> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Qjimbo> ok so best way of getting my netgear wg511 wireless card to work in xubuntu?
<zoredache> I would start by checking out the wifi docs...
<zoredache> !wifi | Qjimbo
<ubotu> Qjimbo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lobster> may I change the sounds of errors? it always beeps and thats anoying
<Iskr> well it maybe is your internal speaker
<zoredache> what is 'it' that is beeping?
<zoredache> for example in bash you can set your 'bell-style' to 'visible'
<Lobster> yes the internal speaker. it's for example when I hit backspace in an empty text field
<Iskr> so you could mute it
<Iskr> i did so
<Lobster> yeah I hoped not to have to use the unplug-speaker-solution ;) I will try that bell-style otion
<birgi> TheSheep: it did not work out...
<TheSheep> birgi: is it a laptop?
<birgi> yes it is, it has a problematic video card (ati hd 2600)
<TheSheep> birgi: some laptops will try to display the usplash on their vga out or something like that
<TheSheep> birgi: you can disable the graphical splash entirely and have text instead
<birgi> yep, it perfectly works for me, how can i do that?
<TheSheep> birgi: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove 'quiet splash' options from boot options
<birgi> ok, thanks a lot.
<Lobster> hmmm I didn't got rid of that beep, but I got rid of that stupid capslock :)
#xubuntu 2008-03-29
<Mannequin> hi, I've written a little shell script that starts-up my wi-fi connection
<Mannequin> it must be run as sudo
<Mannequin> I would like to know where can I put it so it runs on start-up, both for my gf user and my user
<zoredache> Mannequin: does it run after the gui is started?
<zoredache> or does it matter?
<Mannequin> mmmmm, I think it doesn't matter. All commands are CLI commands
<Mannequin> like iwconfig and iwpriv
<zoredache> is the interface built-in to the computer?
<zoredache> you could update your /etc/network/interfaces file to call the script directly
<zoredache> anyway since it is network related I would put it in /etc/network
<zoredache> then either start it with an 'up' cause in the interfaces file or call set it up as an autostart either per user or in at the system level
<Mannequin> zoredache: yes, the interface is built-in
<Mannequin> how do I run an script from the interfaces file?
<TheSheep> custom local scripts should go to /etc/rc.local
<ron_o> I sort of asked this question before but I still don't know for sure the effect of what I'd like to do. I'm trying to get mplayer rc2 installed. But the repos only have rc1 installed.
<ron_o> if I install mplayer from a .deb file, can I have two instances of mplayer on my system?
<ron_o> right now if I remove my one mplayer then other apps I have will be removed as well.
<ron_o> I'm kind of confused as to how to go about this.
<j1mc> hm, ron_o ... sorry, i don't know the answer to that one.
<zoredache> ron_o: there are ways, but is is tricky... there is an option to have a .deb extracted to an alternate directory
<ron_o> zoredache, yah, that's what I'm after.
<ron_o> I'll look into that option.
<ron_o> mplayer was just updated too, but to another version of rc1.. damn.
<ron_o> so I figure it's going to be a long time for it to get to rc2..
<zoredache> ron_o: another option might be to get the source for the package and manually build it so that it will run from the /usr/local directory
<ron_o> I can do that too. thanks.. :)
<Lobster> how can I get the settings-manager for compiz in xubuntu?
<Lobster> oh... nevermind
<j1mc> Lobster: :)
<ron_o> hmm, it says here that mplayer rc2 is in multivers: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mplayer
<ron_o> I have multiverse..
<j1mc> ron_o: are you running the development release of hardy?
<ron_o> no.
<j1mc> ron_o: so it looks like rc2 is in hardy (which will be released officially in about a month), but you aren't running that version yet.
<ron_o> I see. I thought I was. sorry.
<j1mc> :)  np
<ron_o> a month. I can wait that long. :)
<j1mc> :)  cool.  hardy is shaping up pretty nicely, so it should be a good release.  at least i think so.  :)
<Stroganoff> where does Thunar store the favorite folder pane?
<Stroganoff> the folder shortcuts
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: in ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Stroganoff> thx
<ron_o> the only reason why I wanted mplayer upgraded was because rc2 will fast forward flash and rc1 will not. But vlc does it just fine. I can stand another  month here. :)
<kommer> Can anyone help me with screen resolution in xubuntu please?
<HACKhalo2> is it for the login?
<kommer> the login?
<HACKhalo2> when you login, sorry
<kommer> I can't change my res past 800x600, I'm trying to get 1152x864.
<HACKhalo2> what setting is it on, driver wise?
<kommer> Screens and graphics settings you mean?
<HACKhalo2> yea
<kommer> I've tried changing that as I get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" every time I start up yet to no avail, the changes don't get saved
<kommer> driver is set to vesa
<HACKhalo2> oh, sorry, i don't know how to fix that problem
<HACKhalo2> heh
<HACKhalo2> did you just install ubuntu?
<kommer> yesterday
<HACKhalo2> is there anything on it thats important?
<kommer> not really
<HACKhalo2> reinstall
<kommer> there must be a way to fix without reinstalling
<kommer> it's just the resolution which is annoying :(
<HACKhalo2> well, try it
<HACKhalo2> i had to reinstall twicee because it screwed up
<kommer> I'll think about it, thanks for the suggestion
<burntcheese> hey anyone here running xbuntu on an eeepc?
<burntcheese> or tried to install xubuntu to an SD card?
<ArmyMan007> hello? anybody home?
<zoredache> perhaps
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArmyMan007> ubotu -> because usually people don't answer...
<zoredache> if you don't ask your question they will never have a chance
<crackerjackz> im using gentoo and ubuntu....im trying to help a friend that has xubuntu
<crackerjackz> in ubuntu if you want to configure your wireless card its system->administration->network-> wireless connection
<crackerjackz> what is it in xbuntu?
<crackerjackz> hes using gnome
<crackerjackz> my ubuntu uses gnome but i hear the GUI in xubuntu is diff from the gui in ubuntu
<Iskr> well
<Iskr> does it use gnome or note?
<Iskr> *or not?
<Iskr> <crackerjackz> hes using gnome
<crackerjackz> iskr yes hes using gnome
<crackerjackz> sorry for late reply
<dm-madman> Ubuntastic!
<crackerjackz> lol madman
<Iskr> crackerjackz, so i'm sorry if i don't undestand, but what's your concern?
<Iskr> gnome is always gnome
<crackerjackz> maybe hes not using gnome then
<crackerjackz> i think hes confused
<Iskr> eheh
<Iskr> i think he is using xfce
<Iskr> since it is xubuntu default desktop manager =)
<crackerjackz> i had him type lspci
<crackerjackz> heres what it said
<crackerjackz> http://rafb.net/p/ua2FBE11.html
<crackerjackz> i had him load this module modprobe libertas
<crackerjackz> modprobe libertas     ***
<crackerjackz> he says "wireless connection isnt showing up in network manager as if its not detecting the card at all"
<Iskr> mmm
<Iskr> i'm sorry i can't help
<crackerjackz> its ok
<crackerjackz> lskr thanks any ways =]
<Lokian> hi all
<KojiroAK> hi
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<gabkdlly> if I forward email to localhost using smtp, where does it go?
<Lokian> the some place that lost socks go
<gabkdlly> really? big black hole style?
<Lokian> No idea
<Lokian> I'm completly new to xubuntu and linux in general, sorry
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to complete my update cycle... last week after an update failed to complete i am left with a prompt on the update icon that says 'This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies'
<Lokian> Hell, I can't even get VNC server to work
<Lokian> Man, is it so hard to find a mobo with a built in dual nics
<Lokian> that doesn't cost a small fourtune
<Lokian> or is that fortune..
<ere4si> Lokian: have you installed the server on the box you want to connect to?
<ere4si> and edited the /etc/hosts files to add the ips' of the comps?
<Lokian> ere4si: Yes
<Lokian> ere4si: waaaiitt.. etc/hosts file?
<ere4si> Lokian: yep
<Lokian> I've never read that in any of the guids I have seen
<Lokian> guides*
<ere4si> Lokian: on both comps - your /etc/hosts file should list the ips' and hostname of the other comps
<ere4si> s/on/all
<Lokian> But I only run linux on one box. total. period.
<ere4si> Lokian: ahh - windows connecting to linux?
<ere4si> or the other way?
<Lokian> ere4si: Yup
<ere4si> one min
<Lokian> ere4si: I'm trying to make a firewall/proxy whatever that just runs moblock so I don't have to run peergaurdian on each machine
<ere4si> Lokian: don't do anything like that - haven't run windows since 2002 - was going to read a guide for the vnc part and walk you through it
<ere4si> Lokian: how are you trying to connect? -what are you typing/using pls?
<Lokian> ere4si: What's a good wireless Mini PCI or Cardbus card for linux?
<ere4si> I don't do wireless either hehe
<ere4si> sorry
<Lokian> oh poop
<Lokian> ere4si I'm trying to connect on my LAN?
<ere4si> Lokian: vnc will display your linux desktop on another comp - you need a windows prog to do that
<ord> can anyone help me with a wierd problem?
<Lokian> ok?
<ord> I can't wake the computer up after hour or so
<ord> I checked the power management and configured the screen and HDD to NEVER sleep
<ord> but still, after hour or so, I can't wake him up
<ord> any ideas?
<ere4si> ord: it is probably a bios setting
<ere4si> Lokian: look at putty as a windows app
<ord> ere4si: so i need to check the bios for power manager?
<ere4si> ord: there will be an option - they come under diff names for diff bios's
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to complete my update cycle... last week after an update failed to complete i am left with a prompt on the update icon that says 'This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies'
<ord> ere4si: thank you
<ere4si> ord: found the option?
<ere4si> :)
<ord> ere4si: i found power managment
<ord> most of the things looked fine
<ord> only changed the video... to off
<ord> hope that will do the trick
<ere4si> good luck :)
<ord> thanx
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to complete my update cycle... last week after an update failed to complete i am left with a prompt on the update icon that says 'This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies'
<Lokian> Does anyone know if Remote Admin works with linux?
<killown> hi, I cannot add item XFCE main menu to xfce4-panel because it disappear can anyone help me?
<ere4si> killown: if you right click the panel and select "add new item" is it not there?
<killown> ere4si does it not
<killown> ere4si, I don't know how I can add it again
<killown> xfdesktop-menu shom me this menu
<killown> show*
<notinuse2> just a question guys, i have a sun ultrasparc 2 450mhz cpu with around 256 maybe 512mb ram with xubuntu run on it fine?
<ere4si> killown: do you have a file in your home folder   .config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml   ?
<ere4si> notinuse2: should be ok :)
<killown> ere4si, nop
<notinuse2> Also, it didn't come with a video card for some reason, can i just bung any old pci card in there?
<ere4si> killown: that is the file the menu is made from - one min
<killown> ere4si, where I can found it?
<killown> menu.xml
<ere4si> killown: I'll paste mine - then you can copy
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<killown> ok ty
<notinuse2> also, im guessing xubuntu is a lighter weight version of ubuntu?
<Lokian> heh, I use xubuntu..
<ere4si> killown: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61450/ - make sure you put it in the right file name - the ctrl + alt + bksp to restart and login then right click the pane and add new item
<notinuse2> its amazing if it runs well on this, its bloody ten years old
<ere4si> notinuse2: it uses xfce which is lighter then gnome that ubuntu uses
<killown> ere4si, thanks a lot dude
<ere4si> np :)
<killown> brb
<notinuse2> i presume i will most likely want a lightweight browser, any recommendations?
<ere4si> notinuse2: I use it on a 450mhz amd k6 with 256 - it's not fast but more than usable
<ere4si> epiphany is supposed to be light - I use firefox still
<notinuse2> i might have a look at fluxbuntu
<notinuse2> might you, i will most likely be buying 3 more cpu's :P they go for $12 on ebay
<notinuse2> mind*
<ere4si> fluxbuntu still has issues - I use the server install with fluxbox on my main comp - 40mb mem used at boot :)
<notinuse2> what kind of issues D:
<ere4si> from what I've read there is some issues with some h/ware
<notinuse2> i will download both :D
<Lokian> I use xubuntu on a PII 300 with 192MB's of RAM
<ere4si> have fun :)
<notinuse2> i will
<notinuse2> it would seem fluxubuntu doesnt even have a sparc image :/ yay
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> it is still young :)
<notinuse2> huh, i dont see one under xubuntu  either
<notinuse2> found one, but it was under alternative installation cd is that a problem?
<ere4si> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<ere4si> The alternate is just a text installation - no live cd
<ere4si> same os at the end
<notinuse2> huh, i might grab it for my ps3 aswell :D
<ere4si> grab the right ones
<notinuse2> xubuntu-7.10-alternate-sparc.iso << is the correct one yeah
<ere4si> yep - looks right
<ere4si> but not for the pent :)
<ere4si> hehe
<notinuse2> Playstation 3 , not p3 :P
<ere4si> oops
<ere4si> aren't they pentiums?
<notinuse2> Nope, which is why they run a completey different ISO, its a properity CPU designed by Toshiba Sony and IBM
<ere4si> there you go - the older ones were weren't they?
<notinuse2> XBOX1 ran a Pentium 3, XBOX360 runs a 3 Core PPC CPU and the PS1 and PS2 both ran properity stuff
<ere4si> kk
<TheSheep> I think ps3 is 64 core... :)
<notinuse2> I would go into detail but it would bore you guys (:
<totzilla> hi can anyone tell me what the release date is for hadry heron
<totzilla> just trying to figure out if i should wait since april is just a few days away
<totzilla> ok thanks for the help
<TheSheep> totzilla: 27 April 2008
<totzilla> oh great TheSheep guess i'll get the beta then
<TheSheep> the link to exact schedule is on that page:
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TheSheep> oh, Apriol 24
<TheSheep> April
<TheSheep> cool
<totzilla> sounds like a lot of work/thought went into making it hope its as good as it sounds
<ere4si> totzilla: the beta is good so far :)
<totzilla> great to hear that ere4si
<ere4si> totzilla: had an issue yesterday and the updates solved it - so it's looking good
<jandark> any one have a problem with system date and time in xubuntu 7.10 ?
<jandark> my system date change every time I reboot my PC
<Lobster> where to report a bug in xubuntu 8.04?
<j1mc> Lobster: do you havea launchpad account?
<Lobster> no
<Lobster> actuallly its a wrong localization and not really a bug
<j1mc> Lobster: ok.  what's the problem exactly?
<Lobster> the options dialog od quicklauncher-pannel-applet is french
<j1mc> what language should it be?
<Lobster> englich, I installed without any localization
<Lobster> *english
<j1mc> huh... it's the same way for me!
<j1mc> it shouldn't be that way
<j1mc> i'll see what package that belongs to.
<j1mc> Lobster: would you like me to walk you through reporting the bug?
<Lobster> hm okay
<Lobster> Ill get a launchpad account
<j1mc> Lobster: actually... https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce/+bug/179917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179917 in xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin "Quicklauncher settings display French text in English environment" [Low,Fix released]
<j1mc> look at that bug
<Lobster> okay
<j1mc> Lobster: do you see how it says, "this bug was fixed with version 1.9.4-1ubuntu2?
<j1mc> you can tell the version of your installed program by typing "dpkg -l [name of package]"
<j1mc> in this case, dpkg -l xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<j1mc> it says that the problem is fixed, but it's not.
<j1mc> not in this version.
<Lobster> yes
<j1mc> would you like to add the bug comment?  create a launchpad account, go to the bug report, and add your comment.
<j1mc> make sure to include the version number, and steps to reproduce the problem.
<Lobster> hmm...
<j1mc> Lobster: i thought of something.  it may be that you don't have the full english language pack installed.
<j1mc> when you enter text into a text box in firefox, does it show all words as misspelled?  (underlining them?)
<j1mc> i'm testing by installing the english language packs, and will report back momentarily
<j1mc> brb
<j1mc> Lobster: yeah, i think it's still a bug.
<Lobster> hm Im not usin firefox, but I think I don't have any spellchecking at all...
<j1mc> sorry abou that... different issue.
<j1mc> do you want to report the bug?
<Lobster> no go ahead if you like ;)
<j1mc> Lobster: ... done
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin/+bug/179917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179917 in xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin "Quicklauncher settings display French text in English environment" [Low,Confirmed]
<j1mc> i changed the status, and added the comment.  that's all.  :)
<Lobster> :)
<kommer> Can anyone help me out with screen resolution in xubuntu?
<birgi> hey all. applications like firefox, thunderbird, open office are not very responsive. i mean characters that i type do not appear as fast as i type them. can anybody suggest me something?
<birgi> is it related to xfce or my graphics card driver maybe?
<TheSheep> birgi: what card is that?
<birgi> TheSheep: ati hd 2600
<birgi> right now i am using that fglrx driver, but for example fglrxinfo does not show up the correct card
<the_alamo> could anyone suggest an app that would be good for making a stop-motion video from pictures?
<gerro> the_alamo: some use short imagemagick scripts to thread together snapshots of desktop to make videos I'm sure you could do the same
<maristo> hi all
<maristo> where .trash is situated?
<vidd> hello
<maristo> i need to delete some files as root
<maristo> i already searched for it, but now forget location
<TheSheep> maristo: in ~/.local/share/trash
<maristo> thnk!
<maristo> good channel, not only channel of asks, but also channel of answers :)
<c-ron> hi
<vidd> hello
<c-ron> someone want to help me track down a bug with xubuntu hardy?
<vidd> sure...what bug?
<c-ron> vidd:  are you using hardy?
<alvynmcq> hi ron, i would willing to help but i am a bit of a newbie so not sure how much use i would be
<vidd> upgrading now
<maristo> is updating to hardy secure?
<vidd> y would it not b?
<c-ron> open the terminal in xubuntu (accessories > terminal), then type sudo cat /dev/psaux to display the devnode info from your mouse, move the mouse around a bit, then hit Ctrl+C to end the cat output
<c-ron> what happens? mine makes all keyboard info display wrong in terminal until i close terminal and restart it
<c-ron> can anyone else reproduce this?
<vidd> did you open a bug report?
<c-ron> not yet.. just wanted to see if anyone else gets the same thing
<vidd> this is a #xubuntu-devel thing
<c-ron> okie.. i'll ask there
<TheSheep> c-ron: type 'reset'
<TheSheep> c-ron: it will reset your terminal to default mode
<TheSheep> c-ron: you see, some of the characters that were output have special meaning
<TheSheep> c-ron: and they switch the terminal mode
<TheSheep> c-ron: it's not a bug
<TheSheep> c-ron: you can use less instead of cat, it will eascpae those characters
<c-ron> nice
<c-ron> thanks TheSheep
<Stroganoff> xfprint is unable to find my printing backend
<Stroganoff> hence i cant print with mousepad and such
<Stroganoff> printing from abiword or gimp works fine
<Stroganoff> i got xfprint, cupsys and cupsys-client
<Stroganoff> what am i missing?
<Stroganoff> ok i fixed it with the control panel ^^
<martin_zgr> hello, i cannot find any place to talk about cinepaint HDR plugin,anyone knows about any irc channel?
<phfnet> i'm waking up a P3 128 MB computer using mini.iso in "cli" mode
<phfnet> i'd like to run a minimal but pretty wm on top of that
<phfnet> will "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" do the trick, or will it install too much?
<phfnet> are there lighter options that still look good?
<siggjen> i believe it will be sluggish
<siggjen> fluxbox is oki if you got the time to configure
<phfnet> fluxbox didn't come with network boot disk afaik
<phfnet> so how do i configure it from mini.iso cli result?
<phfnet> or apt-get it
<phfnet> (i've got time :)
<siggjen> apt-get install fluxbox might get you some way, or better google it
<siggjen> i've never used fluxbox on ubuntu
<phfnet> ok, thanks, found something that's close enough
<siggjen> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<siggjen> there might be thre right place
<phfnet> thanks
<BunnyRevolution> what is the equivalent to yakuake in xubuntu?
<BunnyRevolution> xubunt lamp server is /var/www ?
<BunnyRevolution> er, apache under LAMP
<BunnyRevolution> anybody home?
<siggjen> nope
<BunnyRevolution> i understand that xubuntu is going through a transition?
<siggjen> i have no idea
<Stroganoff> BunnyRevolution: xterm
<Stroganoff> BunnyRevolution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BunnyRevolution> does xterm drop down like yakuake?
<BunnyRevolution> with key stroke?
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> BunnyRevolution: tilda and yeahconsole are what ur looking for
<Stroganoff> both ones are in the repos
<BunnyRevolution> yep, that is what i was looking for.  the gui is not as polished, but at least i won't have to search for it with a mouse
<BunnyRevolution> beta won't get past the partitioner
<BunnyRevolution> is there a way to move the "applications" menu to the bottom?
<BunnyRevolution> and replace it with a button?
<Stroganoff> yes
<FFEMTcJ> im setting up a computer with ubuntu.. im going to use this computer to learn and play with, so im expecting to "break it" often just  because of a lack of knowledge.. ive heard that you can put different things such as /etc and /usr on different partitions to lessen the
<FFEMTcJ>  "impact" if you have to reinstal so that you dont loose everything.. Can someone tell me if this is a good idea, and if so, whaht all  should I put on different partitions?
<FFEMTcJ> s/ubuntu/xubuntu
<oem> hi guys whats up
<suebuntu> my first time here just checking it out
<HACKhalo2> well, welcome to Xubuntu!
<Whyvas> is there a command line xorg config?
<Whyvas> like XF86config
<Whyvas> ?
<Whyvas> I had to install it using a diffrent laptop that it's going to be used in because the cdrom drive of the other laptop is dead
<Whyvas> now the xorg is screwed
<Whyvas> can I make it re auto detect somehow?
<BunnyRevolution> reboot to rescue mode and then fix it
<BunnyRevolution> FFEMTcJ: /home is all you really need, but you can also put a /storage partition for files and folders you want to keep
<BunnyRevolution> i normally do, /, /home, and /storage
<BunnyRevolution> where storage is a partition where i store only data
<Whyvas> BunnyRevolution how do I fix it?
<Whyvas> I can get to the command lne
<TheSheep> Whyvas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FFEMTcJ> BunnyRevolution: ty
<TheSheep> FFEMTcJ: normally you'd put the sotrage in /mnt or /media :)
<TheSheep> FFEMTcJ: like /mnt/storage
<TheSheep> but you can mount it in your home as well
<BunnyRevolution> FFEMTcJ: yes, normally
<FFEMTcJ> what is mnt?
<BunnyRevolution> i always seperate my data from my home.  as i rm -rf *.* from my home dir from time to time
<FFEMTcJ> what do you put in your home dir?
<TheSheep> FFEMTcJ: just a directory where you normally mount things
<FFEMTcJ> ic
<BunnyRevolution> FFEMTcJ: your home directory contains things like .rc files, etc.
<FFEMTcJ> k
<BunnyRevolution> basically your user configuration
<BunnyRevolution> you wont see most of the files unless you "ls -ax"
<BunnyRevolution> most of them are .hidden files
<TheSheep> BunnyRevolution: why -x?
<TheSheep> BunnyRevolution: you don't like columns?
<BunnyRevolution> i hate columns
<killown> hi
<killown> how I do to rename hal devices ?
#xubuntu 2008-03-30
<GrooveStix> hey people! why is Xubuntu booting uptil "*Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                [OK]" and then stops?
<tankmech> did you just install?
<GrooveStix> actually, I am using my HDD on a different PC
<GrooveStix> (as a master, so maybe the BIOS causing this?)
<tankmech> wait...so.....what?
<GrooveStix> wait lemme explain
<tankmech> k
<GrooveStix> I have a working Xubintu machine... I took out the HDD and connected it on a another machine
<GrooveStix> and now I get that message
<GrooveStix> does it make sense?
<tankmech> well yea...unless those two machines are exactly the same in every respect
<GrooveStix> no they aren't
<tankmech> yea...then yea that probably wont work
<GrooveStix> maybe I can get in recovery mode without problems?
<GrooveStix> how can I do that?
<tankmech> i would back up any files you need to and then reinstall
<tankmech> thats what I would do
<GrooveStix> I just need it for a bit thiugh
<tankmech> but...yea im sure there are other options
<GrooveStix> *though
<tankmech> i dont know....i would google it and see if anyone else has or had that problem
<GrooveStix> how does one get in recovery mode?
<tankmech> i dont know im still pretty new to this OS
<GrooveStix> i see... thanks for trying though
<tankmech> word up and good luck
<charlie-tca> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Tu13es> how do I set up a VNC server in xubuntu?
<BunnyRevolution> tightVNC
<BunnyRevolution> Tu13es: there is also nx
<cdecarlo_> hi, not sure if this is common problem or not, but it seems like the font size used for the window manager and all the application is set randomly on every login!?! anyone know what going on?
<cdecarlo_> this is an old pc P3 800 with an nvida TNT2 gfx card
<cdecarlo_> ??
<slimjimflim> hey, ever since the last update, i lost my volume taskbar item, and i can't add another one
<slimjimflim> any suggestions?
<cody-somerville> file a bug :)
<slimjimflim> i can add other items tho
<slimjimflim> harumph
<slimjimflim> ok
<cody-somerville> Make sure to note that in your bug :)
<BunnyRevolution> i seem to have lost the ability to click, drag, and select multiple items on the desktop since the last upgrade
<cody-somerville> BunnyRevolution, Are you running Hardy?
<birgi> hey all, how can i find the current refresh rate of the screen?
<BunnyRevolution> nope, gutsy in a vbox vm
<cody-somerville> BunnyRevolution, What was in the update?
<BunnyRevolution> i've been fighting it all day long.  resolution has been the biggest problem
<BunnyRevolution> not sure.  as i updated upon installation
<cody-somerville> mmhmm
<BunnyRevolution> at this point, i'm not sure if it is xubuntu or virtual box extensions that's causing the problem
 * cody-somerville nods.
<BunnyRevolution> how do i move the bar to the bottom?  is there a way to replace remove the word "application" from the "start" button?
<BunnyRevolution> nm, got it all.  that was very intuitive
<cody-somerville> BunnyRevolution, Are you being sarcastic? lol
<BunnyRevolution> actually no.
<BunnyRevolution> i have three xubuntu machines set up at our local genealogical society
<BunnyRevolution> so it's important that 1. they work right, and 2. older people can use them
<BunnyRevolution> swapping the bars from top to bottom and bottom to top seems to work better
<BunnyRevolution> for them
<BunnyRevolution> k, is there a way to stack the bars, that would be even better
<cody-somerville> Afraid not.
<coldhak> is there a way to disable the system speaker? i know it has diagnostic purposes during bootup, but i'd rather not have it beeping when the bell character is printed(that's 0x07 i think)
<coldhak> nobody knows?
<darkanonym> i just want find some game for xubuntu but i cant find anything becasue i dont know what to wirte in google...
<Iskr> coldhak, yes
<Iskr> just open the mixer
<Iskr> and lower the slider of "system speaker" to 0
<coldhak> "system speaker" doesn't appear to be there.
<Iskr> file -> options
<Iskr> you have a checklist
<Iskr> check pc speaker
<Iskr> (pc speaker, not system speaker, my mistake)
<coldhak> PCM?
<Iskr> no
<killown> hi, How I Do to rename  hal devices?
<wolf4914> can someone paste the entry for grub for 8.04 please?
<birgi> #gentoo
<linard> hi everyone, I have a question involving apt-get
<linard> when i want to install a package through the sudo apt-get install command I always get E: Couldn't find package ...
<linard> While Synaptic Package Manager and Update Manager are working without any problems...
<linard> anyone an idea what's going on?
<birgi> linard: check the name of the package
<birgi> linard: sudo apt-cache search <something>, correct package names appear on the left.
<linard> @birgi: I have done it with 10 packages and they all fail...
<birgi> linard: can you give an example?
<linard> sudo apt-get remove orage
<linard> sudo apt-get install filezilla for another example...
<birgi> maybe you should update your cache?
<birgi> sudo apt-get update
<linard> sorry, doesn't work either...
<linard> apt-get update goes without any problems
<linard> but it still refuses to install/remove...
<linard> Oké, I shall keep trying some thing... thanks anyway ;)
<linard> But I have another question too: On Xubuntu 8.04 beta, on the login screen, there are 2 with lines of artwork which are striking through the text, which makes the text a bit less readable. Is this only happening to me or are there other who have the same symphomes?
<chewit> has anyone tried Xubuntu 8.04 yet?
<vidd> yeah
<chewit> what do you think to it
<vidd> do you have questions?
<chewit> good improvement over 7.10
<vidd> there are always some plusses and minuses
<vidd> overall...im satisfied
<chewit> what don't you like about it
<vidd> i had some issues with my laptop's wifi
<chewit> oh, what happen, i'm using wifi atm
<vidd> but its a bcm4306 card, so issues are to be expected
<chewit> oh rite, my wifi card is designed for linux in mind.
<chewit> any performance improvements
<vidd> none that ive noticed
<chewit> has thunar had any improvements, serach?
<chewit> search???
<vidd> i never use it
<chewit> oh rite
<vidd> why would you want search in thunar?
<vidd> you should know where the files yopur looking for are =]
<chewit> i suppose, but i still like to have the search feature. currently i'm using the one from GNOME utilities pack.
<vidd> i do most of my file work from the command line
<Stroganoff> chewit: use catfish for searching
<Stroganoff> you can integrate in in thunar with custom actions
<chewit> stroganoff, whats catfish like, i wasn't too impressed by looking at the screenshots
<vidd> its in the repo's....
<vidd> just sudo apt-get install catfish
<TheSheep> it's basicaly a gui for grep/find/locate and tracker
<trollshade13> so euh, is this the room where you can get support when something is kinda wrong?
<vidd> if you dont like it, sudo apt-get remove --purge catfish
<chewit> yeh, might give it ago
<TheSheep> trollshade13: yup
<vidd> trollshade13, you ask, we answer
<trollshade13> kinda have a trouble with an usb cam --'
<vidd> what kind of trouble?
<vidd> and what kind of usb cam?
<trollshade13> to put it short, it works reversed
<trollshade13> aka, when it doesn't need to be working, it's on
<trollshade13> when I want it to work, it turns off
<trollshade13> Q tec usb 100
<vidd> this is not my strong suite...
<trollshade13> well, just wanne know it there's a "easy" way to turn the cam off when it's plugged in
<vidd> hrm...im not finding any documentation on it....
<vidd> what did you use to install it?
<trollshade13> nothing
<vidd> or did it "just work"?
<trollshade13> well, I should "just work"
<trollshade13> you know when a camera is on, the light turns on?
<trollshade13> indicating it is being used an such
<vidd> no....when a usb device is plugged into a usb jack, the power light turns on
<vidd> its not the same thing
<trollshade13> yea, think that's kinda a problem
<vidd> everything i found says it is not linux compatible
<trollshade13> just my luck then huh
<vidd> might want to check their web site and see if they have linux info
<trollshade13> nah, read they're kinda anti linux
<chewit> vidd, about 8.04, i heard they have added some sort of system information
<vidd> i dont use web cams....so i cant recommend a linux-friendly one
<vidd> =\
<trollshade13> oh well
<trollshade13> maybe someday, I wil
<trollshade13> is there a list available of "linux-friendly" ones?
<vidd> chewit, system info? you mean in system->system monitor?
<chewit> trollshade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<trollshade13> thnx
<trollshade13> bookmark and done
<trollshade13> thnx ^^
<chewit> vidd, well i heard there is now some system information, such as ram, processor, HDD and your grpahics card
<vidd> with the exception of graphics card (dont see anything about it on my hardy systems) all that is under system monitor
<vidd> thats been around since gutsy (maybe even fiesty)
<chewit> ok
<acalbaza_> silly question... if a drive is recognized by linux, i should have a /dev entry even though its not mounted, correct?
<TheSheep> acalbaza_: yes
<TheSheep> acalbaza_: check dmesg for any messgaes
<acalbaza_> TheSheep : thanks... im checking to verify a couple of suspect drives... dmesg doesnt spit back anything interesting, and i dont see a new block device... so, i think its dead.
<vidd> what does df show?
<acalbaza_> that would only give me mounted devices though, right?
<vidd> .... i THOUGHT it shows all connected....
<vidd> i could be wrong....it has happened b4
<vidd> =]
<TheSheep> acalbaza_: try lsusb
<penguat> hello
<penguat> I have a problem: the default font for window content is way too large for comfort/useability, how do I change it?
<penguat> I mean things like menus all seem to be in 16pt
<TheSheep> penguat: 16pt is pretty normal
<TheSheep> penguat: the problem is probably with your screen's DPI
<penguat> well, I don't know, it's too big, anyway.
<penguat> Any advice even on how to search for it?
<TheSheep> penguat: it might be detected wrong by your video card driver, you can set the dimensions of your screen in the xorg.conf manually, that should fix it
<penguat> I'm on 1024x768
<TheSheep> penguat: physical size fo your monitor screen
<TheSheep> penguat: it's used to calculate the font size
<penguat> Ah, ok
<TheSheep> your computer probably thinks you have a very small monitor :)
<TheSheep> penguat: the command 'xrandr' in terminal should display you some information
<penguat> I normally do! it's an Eee PC, just temporarily hooked up to a big monitor
<TheSheep> that'd explain it
<TheSheep> http://scanline.ca/dpi/ <-- this gives you some background information if you are interested
<TheSheep> there are several places where you can force dpi
<penguat> thanks!
<fs87> hello
<vidd> hello
<fs87> anyone plays hattrick in here?
<vidd> i dont even know what that is....
<fs87> hmm, something like online soccer manager...
<vidd> cant help ya =\
<fs87> no prob
<vidd> what is the issue?
<fs87> well,
<fs87> in hattrick there are federations
<fs87> some internal groups of users
<fs87> and i founded a federation about linux
<fs87> and i'm searching for help to getting this federation started
<vidd> so you need users...
<vidd> *wave* maxamillion
<fs87> no users
<maxamillion> hiya vidd
<fs87> crewmembers ;)
<fs87> and later users idd
<fs87> but are most members here american ?
<TheSheep> fs87: no
<TheSheep> fs87: also, this is a support channelf for xubuntu
<fs87> okay
<fs87> my bad
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i want to make my widescreen a longscreen
<TheSheep> fs87: no problem :)
<TheSheep> BunnyRevolution: try xrandr -o left
<BunnyRevolution> hang it on the wall so to speak.  will xubuntu allow me to rotate the display?
<BunnyRevolution> thx
<TheSheep> BunnyRevolution: depends on teh graphics card driver, but most support it
<fs87> does anyone use CNR in xubuntu ?
<fs87> 'click n run'
<fs87> if i open the progrom it keeps opening the website in my terminal browser but i want it to open the cnr website in firefox
<fs87> anyone knows how to fix?
<BunnyRevolution> hrm, that did not work for me.  i'll read the --help bit on it
<TheSheep> BunnyRevolution: the video driver can have an option for that you can put in your xorg.conf
<fs87> ...
<fs87> no one knows?
<vidd> i dont use
<vidd> i dont trust it
<fs87> ow...any reasons why?
<vidd> it loads closed source apps
<fs87> i read about it in a magazine and it looked okay
<vidd> that by itself is reason enough in my book
<fs87> yes but you can filter those out
<vidd> OH! and it was writen by linspire
<vidd> that is 2 strikes there
<vidd> you miss the point
<vidd> click and run is closed source if im not mistaken
<fs87> that i don't know
<vidd> but if you want it in a browser, go to cnr.com
<vidd> http://www.cnr.com/
<fs87> yes
<fs87> but i think i have to register
<vidd> hehe yet ANOTHER reason to avoid it like the plague!
<fs87> now thats true
<fs87> but i don't know much about the history of linspire
<vidd> you want to give up your freedoms like that, move to Cuba! (or run M$)
<fs87> it's not common used around here
<vidd> its not common use anywhere
<fs87> ah okay :)
<fs87> so you use xubuntu i assume?
#xubuntu 2009-03-23
<jimisrvrox_> hey guys I got network manager to see my card and have a signal and all BUT for whatever reason I cannot seem to connect to my router...im confused because ive installed the drivers and all but idk
<cody-somerville> When you say connect to your router, do you mean connect to your network or connect to your router's web admin interface via a web browser?
<jimisrvrox_> connect to the network..
<narothepharoh> how do i run themes on xfce desktop?
<forces> run?
<forces> you have to install themes
<forces> not run it
<narothepharoh> I downloaded a couple how do i install?
<forces> copy into your .themes directory
<narothepharoh> copy the whole folder?
<forces> /usr/share/themes
<forces> if you have icons
<forces> /usr/share/icons
<narothepharoh> there is a bunch of themes there already how do i check them out?
<forces> just copy your theme there
<narothepharoh> it wont let me paste
<forces> root?
<narothepharoh> yes
<forces> you must read the user guides
<forces> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<forces> !manual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual
<forces> !guides
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guides
<forces> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<forces> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<forces> there
<narothepharoh> I am set as root user anyways how do i use the themes that are in that folder
<forces> go to xfce configuration
<forces> in x menu
<forces> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<forces> !themes
<forces> read the installation intruccion
<forces> dont be silly
<narothepharoh> dude there is no instruction im not stupid just dont know where all this shit is where is the x menu?
<forces> O.O
<forces> your welcome
<narothepharoh> dude youre a dick I thought this was to help people out not put them down grow up and learn some patience im sure you werent pro at first either
<forces> hmm
<forces> im an english learning
 * forces se expresa mejor en español
<forces> no entendi ni un carajo de lo que quisiste decir
<narothepharoh> Semon Puto
<forces> es lo único que les enseñan ahi
<forces> lol
<forces> y es simon
<forces> no semon
<forces> y putis no es una ofensa
<forces> :)
<narothepharoh> have fun here by yourself someone helped me already you should be banned from here
<tingle> how can i open a pptx file whit xubuntu
<crauser> tingle, you can't
<crauser> you have to install openoffice
<crauser> I did it with openoffice 3
<crauser> I think openoffice2 can't open pptx, but u can try
<bradley__> hi.  i have an SD card that i want to mount on my eee pc but i don't know how.  could someone give me some tips?
<forces> mount /dev/sdax
<bradley__> ok
<bradley__> i will give that a try thanks
<bradley__> should i do that with 'sudo'?
<forces> not should
<forces> you have
<bradley__> haha ok
<bradley__> it gave me this warning:
<bradley__> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<bradley__> mount: can't find /dev/sdax in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<forces> you dont have to use sda
<forces> use you divice
<forces> look for it with fdisk -l
<forces> sda = first HDD primary
<forces> your memory can be sdb1
<forces> or sdc1
<bradley__> it didn't show up with fdisk -l
<forces> sudo fdisk -l
<forces> ele
<bradley__> yes
<forces> el
<forces> not 1, not one
<bradley__> sda1 is the OS
<bradley__> sdb1 is my home directory
<bradley__> and that is all it showed
<OvezirTheBest> Aloha brotha'z
<slow-motion> hi
<OvezirTheBest> xubuntu better than ubuntu?
<forces> the question is
<forces> xfce is better than gnome?
<slow-motion> yes and your penis is 2cm larger when using it
<OvezirTheBest> xfce worst:D
<OvezirTheBest> Sorry brotha I have a big cock dick:D
<forces> !trolls
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<forces> !troll
<OvezirTheBest> No I am not a troll
<forces> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<forces> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<forces> !admins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins
<forces> xD
<forces> just /ignore
<forces> :)
<OvezirTheBest> slow-motion are you ready for fight brotha?
<slow-motion> that scares me
<OvezirTheBest> Right. let's come fight dude
<OvezirTheBest> Kocsog pingvinbaszok:D
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<MoonTiger> can i ask a question about xubuntu 8.10 here?
<tavasti> MoonTiger, that's why this channel is
<MoonTiger> ok cool :)
<MoonTiger> its a small thing but when i change the theme for the login window it doesnt stick after a reboot
<MoonTiger> any clues why?
<Slonkie> xubuntu should have a webshop too :(
<xenocit> hi hi
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<xenocit> anybody help to me?
<charlie-tca> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xenocit> i like install xmms player on xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> Go to Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> Search for xmms player
<charlie-tca> left click the little box on the left, click apply
<zoredache> I believe xmms is deprecated
<mosalo> if the regular intrepid live cd won't boot
<mosalo> will trying the alternate cd make a difference?
<zoredache> perhaps....
<charlie-tca> might. What is it doing? did it pass the integrity check?
<zoredache> what exactly do you mean by won't boot
<mosalo> yea it sure did, i installed successfully on my laptop now i'm trying with my older emachine desktop
<mosalo> the emachine just doesnt want to boot from the cd even though i chose it as #1 priority in boot menu
<zoredache> can you read other cds?
<mosalo> 90% sure i'll double check
<mosalo> ya i can read cds in xp just fine
<mosalo> so what do you think is the problem?
<mosalo> can I force it to boot from a floppy & then to cd?
<MoonTiger> so nobody has an idea why i cant change the login window theme then?
<Mat-Cauthon> um... for some reason, when i connect my external hdd it's called sdc/sdc1 now, when earlier it was always called sdb... anyone have an idea why that could be the case?
<charlie-tca> Did you add a drive or usb device?
<zoredache> maybe sdb is being used by some other device
<Mat-Cauthon> i don't have any device called sdb at the moment, no
<Mat-Cauthon> i did disconnect the hdd while it was still running before though, was messing around while trying to get automount to work
<zoredache> that probably would be it... The kernel still thinks sdb is being used.  Reboot, and it will probably be better
<Mat-Cauthon> mmmh... okay, i'll give it a try :]
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 74.3% free] disk[Total: 227.8GB, 79.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<zoredache> you really should avoid disconnecting mounted filesystems
<kpomeroy> Hi, I'm new to IRC and fairly new to Xubuntu, and I am having a problem that I'm hoping someone could help point me in the right direction
<Mat-Cauthon> hmm, it's back to sdb/sdb1 now
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mat-Cauthon> but for some reason the file sdc does still exist ;)
<kpomeroy> My top and bottom panel has disappeared and I can't open the panel setting in settings manager. What should I do to restore it?
<zoredache> only the top panel has disappeared, or all of them have disappeared?
<Mat-Cauthon> try alt+f2 and enter xfce4-panel
<kpomeroy> all of them, and when I click on the panel button in the setting manager nothing happens
<kpomeroy> There is an error when I type that command. I get: "he command "xfce-panel" failed to run:
<kpomeroy> Failed to execute child process "xfce-panel" (No such file or directory)"
<zoredache> xfce4-panel
<Mat-Cauthon> don't forget the 4 ;)
<kpomeroy> ok that worked thats so much
<Mat-Cauthon> what did you do before it disappeared?
<kpomeroy> I don't know, I had been idle for a long time in hibernation mode and I came back and the panel disappeared.
<kpomeroy> I think this happened once before and  I just reinstalled the distro, I didn't want to do that this time
<Slonkie> how do i install .bin files?
<chewit> can anyone tell me why xubuntu uses Thunderbird over Claw Mail
<chewit> I would have thought claw mail would be better, since its GTK, uses Tango theme, its much faster and lighter, has the same functionality
<charlie-tca> Probably because in the past, claws-mail was Sylpheed unstable
<chewit> oh
<chewit> any change xubuntu will use claw mail
<chewit> thunderbird doesn't integrate well and is very slow and heavy
<chewit> chance*
<charlie-tca> not for jaunty, but it could be suggested for karmic
<chewit> ok
<charlie-tca> Claws-mail does appear to be pretty much stable now. And, it is it's own application now
<knome> chewit, maybe add a bug in launchpad so we can make it a wishlist and discuss about it for karmic
<knome> (and to remember us to do it)
<chewit> ok, will do
<knome> thanks
<chewit> done - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/claws-mail/+bug/347440
<MoonTiger> did anyone know about the login window theme changing problem btw?
<charlie-tca> MoonTiger: what version of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> chewit: What if we don't use Tango icons?
<chewit> change the theme
<MoonTiger> charlie-tca, 8.10
<chewit> there are quite a few different themes
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> MoonTiger: Bringing up 8.10 to see
<charlie-tca> A little slow here, got two installs going, too
<MoonTiger> charlie-tca, thnx
<charlie-tca> Which theme are you trying to use?
<MoonTiger> charlie-tca, any theme really ... i change it and it takes for logon / logoff but when i reboot it goes back to some win95 looking horror
<charlie-tca> Might be it is changing to random on the restart. If you check in the settings -> Login Window, is it still on "Selected only"?
<MoonTiger> i dont see that option
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Login Window, Local tab, Theme
<charlie-tca> or, where are you setting this?
<Slor> Hey guys - how do I configure apt to use a web proxy?
<MoonTiger> i dont have a "theme" option on that tab
<MoonTiger> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MoonTiger> my bad doh!
<MoonTiger> sorry for being a dummy
<MoonTiger> :|
<MoonTiger> oh but wait
<charlie-tca> No problem, is that where you set it?
<MoonTiger> thats not it
<MoonTiger> if i have it set to plain
<MoonTiger> in the log in window itself i can select a theme from the dropdown
<MoonTiger> and it used to stick past reboots
<MoonTiger> now it doesnt
<charlie-tca> I would suggest filing a bug on that. Make sure you give a good description for how to reproduce it. It sounds like a regression if it did work and is now broken
<MoonTiger> ok thnx
<charlie-tca> chewit: your bug is confirmed, don't take it to brainstorm.
<chewit> oh
<chewit> to late
<chewit> just have
<chewit> i could remove it
<Slor> so, to add a proxy to apt, do I just add a file into /etc/apt/conf.d containing the approprate "acquire" line?
<charlie-tca> It just adds more clutter to brainstorm. Xubuntu developers will make the decision anyway.
<chewit> ok
<chewit> i will try and remove it
<charlie-tca> Slor: don't know enough about using proxy
<durt> Slor, I believe apt (wget) will use whatever is set as http_proxy in your environment.
<Slor> I'll try exporting that in the form of ip:port and see if it takes.
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/347455
<lukinfore> any idea how to trace what happens? maybe some command-line switching tool
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<charlie-tca> is worth a try
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, an Strace or Valgrind might be helpful
<lukinfore> attach X to gdb? or what process?
<charlie-tca> aw, *(())* . It ain't gonna work, is it?
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking this is going to be more work than it is worth for you. Anything in the ~/.xsession-errors log?
<Mat-Cauthon> problem: ever since i disconnected my external hdd while volman-thunar tried to automount it i have an extra entry dev/sdc although i have only 2 hdds (int+ext)
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: You need to addd to the report. Which version of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> you put in that you can't reproduce it? What can't be reproduced? Give specific steps to make this happen, 1. 2. 3.
<Mat-Cauthon> if my external one is not connected at startup that extra entry is called dev/sdb and my external becomes dev/sdc when i connect it, which is annoying :<
<Mat-Cauthon> any hints how i can get rid of this? rebooting didn't help
<charlie-tca> Check /etc/fstab for any entry about it?
<charlie-tca> Also see if there is a folder in /media for both drives
<lukinfore> oh, sure, i would, it's jaunty
<lukinfore> and X crash can't be reproduced
<charlie-tca> But everything else can be reproduced?
<Mat-Cauthon> no entry in fstab
<Mat-Cauthon> and nothing in /media either, except a folder i use for manual mounting
<charlie-tca> I'm out of ideas. Next person?
<lukinfore> believed it was really understandable
<lukinfore> yes, everythins else is reproducable
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: anything in /var/log/Xorg.log or Xorg.0.log or syslog?
<lukinfore> nothing interestind as in .xsession-errors
<charlie-tca> It might be just me. But I have to try to reproduce it usually, so I ask silly questions
<Talarion> Hi there. I just want to set up my newly installed Xubuntu the way my windows is. I`ve got a problem setting up a second screen for a dual view desktop. If i try to save the new configuration to the X-Server configuration file, there is a Error "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." What can i do?
<charlie-tca> Use "sudo" to create the new file?
<Talarion> sry im a noob. I dont used the terminal for that. i try to change it with the graphical surface.
<charlie-tca> You won't be able to backup or save any file in /etc/X11 unless you do it as root. To do it with the graphical interface, try hitting F2, type "gksu thunar", hit enter
<charlie-tca> This gives you a root copy of Thunar and if you click to edit a file in it, you are editing as root
<Talarion> I was triing it with the Nvidea Program from the "Nvidia accelarated graphics driver"
<charlie-tca> I don't know anything about that.
<Talarion> how do i restart the x server to test if something changed?
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+backspace, but it will log you out
<Talarion> without restart, because i want to learn something :)
<charlie-tca> either ctrl+alt+backspace or logout/login
<Talarion> ok thanks
<manuel__> no effects sadly
<Slonkie> How can i remove Pidgin and transmission
<Slonkie> I can't remove them in the "Add/Remove"
<charlie-tca> Use Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Slonkie> ah smart
<charlie-tca> They may have additional dependencies you will have removed also, though
<Slonkie> Tought i were only able to install apps from there :) Thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Slonkie> So now i just wanna know if anyone got any experience in pyNeighborhood ?
<Slonkie> trying to mount my windows network share trough it, but it just says failed to mount.
<lukinfore> so
<lukinfore> attaching x to gdb from x was mistake
<charlie-tca> I could see that.
<lukinfore> when second server running nothing happens
<charlie-tca> What about the already running backtrace?
<lukinfore> it handle switching correctly
<lukinfore> one question
<charlie-tca> I'll try
<lukinfore> how to make apt-get treat install targer as regexp?
<lukinfore> *target
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Maybe someone else does?
<lukinfore> so when i try xserver-*dbg
<lukinfore> it treat as package
<charlie-tca> You did try a restart of the system, right?
<charlie-tca> to see if the bug came back...
<lukinfore> yep, one still near here
<charlie-tca> This isn't in a virtual machine, is it?
<lukinfore> no, real desktop
<charlie-tca> Can you add your hardware, the make, model of the computer and the video card to the report? I have a feeling it is going to be against the xorg driver spcecific to the card
<charlie-tca> s/spcecific/specific
<lukinfore> or it gone away, lol
<lukinfore> maybe cause of second Xes
<charlie-tca> maybe
<lukinfore> what do you mean model of computer?
<lukinfore> full hardware profile?
<charlie-tca> yeah, like make=Dell model=Optiplex,
<lukinfore> it is desktop
<charlie-tca> perhaps a sudo lspci log
<charlie-tca> lspci -vv
<lukinfore> with different firms component
<lukinfore> ok
<charlie-tca> The log, then. It gives all the information
<brad_> Hello I have recently installed Xubuntu and i am getting having some trouble... I have some drivers for my video card on another partition and fdisk -l returned cannot open /dev/sda
<mib_qlvol6> help!  i'm in the computer store and i need a printer for an important project tonite ... looking at hp deskjet d1520, can anyone tell me if this will work with my ubuntu/xubuntu boxes?  i don't find it in the list of printers at
<mib_qlvol6> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<mib_qlvol6> i have like no budget for this, but the printer is $24 on sale and i think that will be cheaper than going to kinko's and printing 100 pages
<charlie-tca> Kinko's is more than 25 cents a page now?
<mib_qlvol6> hey charlie, whatever it is, its plus $12 / hour
<charlie-tca> I see
<mib_qlvol6> i have to retrieve and pull emails sent and received over the last year from lawyer
<charlie-tca> You on your own computer at the store?
<charlie-tca> You could ask them to let you try the printer
<mib_qlvol6> no, on mibbit at one of their terminals
<mib_qlvol6> anybody have any luck getting an hp d1520 to work?
<zoredache> mib_qlvol6: deskjet printers are not cheaper then kinkos
<zoredache> as soon as you buy that
<zoredache> as soon as you buy that $80 print cartridge that lasts 400 pages you'll understand
<mib_qlvol6> no, the print cartridges are about $20 i think
<mib_qlvol6> and they do refills for $10 black ink at walgreens
<zoredache> don't think, be sure... and those refils are crap in my experience
<zoredache> the problem is that the nozzles get clogged, refilling the ink won't help that...
<mib_qlvol6> wonder if i should just buy some ink for my cuz's mac and use it for this project
<mib_qlvol6> but i would rather have a printer for the future emergencies ... i never print anything, but this *has* to be printed
<mib_qlvol6> does anyone suppose there is a possibility this hp deskjet 1520 might work even if its not on the page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp?
<zoredache> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-D1520
<zoredache> it looks  like it may work... If I where you, I would save up and buy a inexpensive laser though
<slow-motion> n8
<zoredache> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet/deskjet_d1500_series.html
<mib_qlvol6> zoredache, so from what i read there it *should* work, huh?  is hplip something already on system or available thru synaptic?
<Slonkie> hmm, i'm having trouble getting java to work in firefox in xubuntu
<Slonkie> I know theres a need for more information, but i've tried to install the latest from their website, but firefox doesnt use it when i do..
<zoredache> mib_qlvol6: it is something you can install I believe
<mib_qlvol6> hmmmm... ok, well, thanks for help guys, guess i will go ask about return policy and decide if i want to take this and a $15 printer cartridge that doesn't come with it ... hell it doesn't even come with print cable, but i have usb to peripheral at home
<basajaun> hi all
<Kasm279> yay, i burned it!
<Kasm279> hello?
<charlie-tca> Hello
<Kasm279> i finally downloaded it and burned it!
<charlie-tca> great! what?
<Kasm279> xubunt and the edubunt add on
<dj_bushido> huzzah? wait, what?
<charlie-tca> good for you.
<Kasm279> forgut the "u" on those
<basajaun> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> hello, basajaun
<Kasm279> can i install xubuntu in a dorectory other than /ubuntu?
<Kasm279> directory**
<charlie-tca> When you install, it creates the directories itself, most of the files go to /
<charlie-tca> Perhaps you have /ubuntu under windows?
<Kasm279> (i mean install under windows)
<Kasm279> i already have kubuntu installed that way
<knome> Kasm279, there is no need to install xubuntu then. just add the xubuntu-desktop package from kubuntu.
<Kasm279> ok, how?
<knome> Kasm279, are you familiar with synaptic?
<basajaun> synaptic or the equivalent Kasm279
<Kasm279> adept?
<knome> Kasm279, adept, yes, for kubuntu.
<basajaun> yes sorry Kasm279
<Kasm279> kubuntu is the best version of ubuntu that ive tried
<knome> Kasm279, just find the package called xubuntu-desktop. it's a meta package and will install everything you would get with a default installation of xubuntu.
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> it will give me xfce, right?
<basajaun> yes
<Kasm279> in addition to kde?
<knome> Kasm279, exactly.
<Kasm279> (lik you can switch between the two?)
<knome> Kasm279, yes.
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> thanks
<knome> np. have fun
<Kasm279> maybe ill also get gnome
<knome> that would be ubuntu-desktop
<Kasm279> my screen looks bigger with kubuntu as compared with windows
<basajaun> hard to dompare Kasm279
<basajaun> compare lol Kasm279
<knome> i've got bigger and bigger monitors since i installed xubuntu :P
<basajaun> :)
<OG1> Hi! I installed Xubuntu 8.04 in my pc, it's an Acer Travelmate 4000, but it's freezing. I can't log in. I used an alternative Cd to install it. What can I do to solve my problem? Should I install some driver? Which one and how? Can someone help me?
<basajaun> OG1:  it sounds as if the cd was not complete
<Kasm279> xubuntu-desktop isnt there
<basajaun> may re-download cd  OG1
<basajaun> Kasm279:  check you repositories
<Kasm279> sources?
<Kasm279> wat needs to be there?
<basajaun> yes Kasm279
<OG1> I check the cd, i think it's complete.
<basajaun> Kasm279: universe  and multiverse I believe
<OG1> But i will try to re-download and try again.
<OG1> I'll be back soon. :) thanks basajaun
<basajaun> you are welcome OG1
<Kasm279> universe and multiverse?
<knome> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.75 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<zoredache> how much memory does that computer have OG1?
<Kasm279> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<Kasm279> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
 * Kasm279 is kind of bored
<knome> Kasm279, please stop playing with the bot
<Kasm279> ok
<knome> Kasm279, #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> :)
<Kasm279> basajaun, wat is universe and multiverse
<OG1> zoredache: 512 MB. :S
<charlie-tca> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<charlie-tca> Kasm279: see above ^ ^
<Kasm279> thanks
<charlie-tca> You can click on the links if you cursor over them
<basajaun> Acer travelmates were 512 standard and 1.5 processor zoredache  sounds like enough
<Kasm279> im on my chatting on my mac
<basajaun> OG1:  it should be enough I installed xubuntu for my son yesterday on an old Toshiba with same specs and it runs like a dream
<charlie-tca> !ubottu | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zoredache> OG1: I was just wanted to know if it was less then 256, which it isn't.  The installer does lots of error checking, if it completed, you should have a good copy of the OS.  A reinstall shouldn't be necessary
<OG1> basajaun: It should run like a dream, but I don't know why, it don't.
<zoredache> I suspect I would run memtest86 in this case, at let to through at least once pass, just to verify your RAM is good.
<zoredache> I suspect I would also try booting to safe mode, and just doing random things for a bit and see if it locks up there
<OG1> zoredache: Ok, i will try.
<Kasm279> none of hose sites give url's
<charlie-tca> URL's to what?
<charlie-tca> Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charlie-tca> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<charlie-tca> ??
<tomsdale> Gday - I have an old nVidia Gfx (Vanta/Vanta LT) rev15 , nvidia-glx-legacy  doesn't want to install. Should I try installing one of the more recent nvidia packages?
<charlie-tca> You could try envy
<Kasm279> to the repositorys
<zoredache> Kasm279: what release are you looking for  hardy, intrepid?
<charlie-tca> Thats because you add repositories to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> They should already be there, just commented out.
<Kasm279> ?
<Kasm279> im running intrepid
<Kasm279> (8.10)
<charlie-tca> Kasm279: are in Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Kasm279> kubuntu
<Kasm279> trying to add xfce an gnome to it
<charlie-tca> Maybe as them in #kubuntu for help getting universe and multiverse added
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> did you see the origonal question>
<Kasm279> ?
<zoredache> I believe you are trying to install the xubuntu-desktop package?
<Kasm279> yes
<Kasm279> and the ubuntu-desktop package
<zoredache> well if you did something weird, and some how trashed it, you may need to repair your /etc/apt/sources.list  here is mine http://pastebin.com/f1eba20ba
<Kasm279> can i install the things from the cd's?
<tomsdale> charlie-tca: sorry my kde crashed - envy is the installer script for nvidia cards?
<zoredache> what do you mean?  Are you asking if you can use a cd as a source of packages?   If you have an alternate-cd then yes
<Kasm279> i have the standard cd......
<zoredache> you would do an 'apt-cdrom add' while the disk is in to let apt index the disk
<zoredache> I don't believe that works for the livecds...
<Kasm279> can i add it thru the scorces editor (i saw a  "add cd" button?
<Kasm279> )?**
<Kasm279> O_O?
<zoredache> I think the add button would only work if it was an alternate cd...
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kasm279> ?= a hand scrathing my head
<Kasm279> O_O?
<Kasm279> get it?
<Kasm279> lol
<knome> Kasm279, you can try to add the cd via sources editor, yes.
<knome> please calm down.
<Kasm279> i wasnt mad
<Kasm279> is there an xubuntu version for powerpc bsed machines?
<knome> yes, but it's not officially supported
<Kasm279> where can i find it?
<zoredache> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Kasm279> (mac os is getting boring)
<Kasm279> thank you
<Kasm279> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<Kasm279> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Kasm279> ok
<tomsdale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kasm279> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kasm279> lol
<toni81> xD
<basajaun> any luck OG1 ?
<Kasm279> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
 * Kasm279 smacks ubottu for not knowing about intel
<Kasm279> !smack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smack
<knome> Kasm279, please, you can query ubottu as well.
<zoredache> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kasm279> lol
<tomsdale> !Shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<OG1> basajaun: Nothing yet. I'm trying to re-install it.
<Dante123> 	                   		  		  hi all, installed xubuntu on a sony vaio rx550.  Under windows there is a special driver that controls the fans so they dont run so high.  In xubuntu they are running at full speed all the time.  I have googled various pages that talk about setting up lm-sensors etc. to control fan.  If/when I get this working- how do I make it permanent or does lm-sensor remember the settings???		 		 			 				____________
<knome> Dante123, most possibly it will remember then automatically.
<BlueAidan> ﻿alright, so I went back to hardy because of the problems I was having with the intel xorg driver. now I have no sound.
<BlueAidan> alsamixer shows valid info
<BlueAidan> if I mute/unmute stuff I can hear a pop
<dj_bushido> can anybody help me remove a usplash theme?
<dj_bushido> I installed one and its buggy and crashy. I am currently in Fedora to try and fix it.
<dj_bushido> i can remove the theme, but the kernel needs reconfigured, and that's a problem because I can't execute inside the drive.
<dj_bushido> what I need to do is "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<dj_bushido> only I am on my Fedora machine
<zoredache> dj_bushido: do you have the ubuntu filesystem mounted?
<dj_bushido> yeah.
<zoredache> dj_bushido: where you not able to boot into safe mode?
<zoredache> anyway, you might try running a command like chroot /mountpoint /bin/bash where mountpoint is the folder you have the ubuntu filesystem mounted
<zoredache> if that works, then do a 'update-initramfs -u
<dj_bushido> i'm getting a lot of "cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied" errors
<dj_bushido> even with su
<zoredache> when are you getting these errors?
<dj_bushido> after the chroot, running the "update" as root is generating the errors
<zoredache> tand you have the full command 'update-initramfs -u' ?
<zoredache> it probably would be easier if you booted into safe mode....
<dj_bushido> will try safe mode. that will let me run startup-manager, right?
<zoredache> startup manager?
<dj_bushido> nvm. will try the command from safe mode, xubuntu.
<dj_bushido> g2g
<zoredache> if you are using grub, you could also simply hit 'e' o edit the boot command
<zoredache> remove the 'splash'
#xubuntu 2009-03-24
<overrider> hi, id like it so that when i boot up with my vga external 23inch monitor connected to my laptop, it will only use that screen. not dualhead or twinview. this laptop has an intel graphics card. right now, both laptop and external screen are on, with both the correct resolutions, but they mirror each other, even though in the display properties mirroring is unchecked. is there a guide to follow, or a better utility that will nicely setup my xor
<overrider>  /quit
<overrider> hmm
<Dante123> hi all, I installed xubuntu on a sony vaio rx550.  It works except for problem with fan running at full speed and resolution max is 800 x 600.  This same card (older nvidia agp) is capable of 1024 x768 and 1280x1024.  I think I have a fix for fan problem, but how do I set the resolution higher than 800 x 600?  (Must say I prefer 8.04 on this issue than 8.10).  Any ideas?
<Dante123> also when I run hardware drivers it says there is no proprietary drivers
<moose86> hi guys
<moose86> i need some help if anyone has 2 minutes please thx
<forces> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<forces> !anyone @ moose86
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forces> !anyone | moose86
<ubottu> moose86: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moose86> ok i use xubuntu on my laptop and i have no clue how to get a usb wifi stick working withit (this is my second day on xubuntu) just installed ubuntu on my desktop
<moose86> so new to this world but like it :)
<forces> look for the hardware list in comunity documentation
<forces> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<moose86> same list applies to xubuntu?
<moose86> and also it is a USB wifi stick, does this count as a Wireless Network Cards
<forces> moose86, ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu is the S.O.
<forces> the diference is the DE
<forces> xfce, gnome and kde
<moose86> ah ok i see thx
<moose86> here is what i found
<moose86> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<moose86> dam
<moose86> my laptop cd player is nto working
<moose86> hwo else can i get the drivers for it ontot he lappy?
<rocko> When you hear someone yelling at his computer YOU KNOW it's "WINBLOWS" "WINBLOWS"
<xenocit> hello
<xenocit> anybody
<knome> hello somebody
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> 1 question???
<knome> !ask | xenocit
<ubottu> xenocit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xenocit> knome
<knome> yes?
<xenocit> this ubottu is a bot
<knome> yes, it is.
<xenocit> question for you! :)
<xenocit> no i'm kitten
<xenocit> for me is a toshiba satellite 1800-204 1.1Ghz 192MB RAM 10GB HDD and .. xubuntu not work fine? Why?
<knome> 192 is the minimum required ram.
<xenocit> umf..
<knome> so... it should work
<knome> but not as fast as you could think
<xenocit> how i cleaning my hdd?
<xenocit> and up my performance?
<xenocit> u now windoze HDD Cleaner
<knome> ram is cheap now.
<xenocit> no money.. :)
<knome> there is no reason to "clean" your hdd if you are running xubuntu
<xenocit> worl finansial cryze.. :)
<knome> have you installed xubuntu already or not?
<xenocit> yes
<xenocit> i install xubuntu 2 day ago
<knome> right. so is there anything speicif you feel is slow?
<knome> *specific
<xenocit> 8.10
<xenocit> firefox running slow...
<xenocit> vcl not work.. in movie files
<xenocit> :)
<knome> there is alternatives for firefox, for example epiphany or midori. you might try them if you don't need those fancy extensions
<xenocit> how i uninstall firefoix and install midori
<xenocit> :)
<knome> are you sure you have all the codes to play the videos? if they video files are relatively small, they should play in vlc.
<knome> are you familiar with synaptic?
<xenocit> synaptic
<knome> ?
<xenocit> ?!
<knome> xenocit, are you familiar with synaptic?
<xenocit> i not understand
<knome> xenocit, applications -> system -> synaptic package manager
<xenocit> yes
<knome> search for midori and mark for installatio
<xenocit> ok
<xenocit> no midori
<knome> xenocit, in synaptic: settings -> repositories -> check "Community maintained ... (universe)"
<xenocit> ok
<knome> then close and click the reload button and search for midori again
<xenocit> ok.. running
<xenocit> not again
<xenocit> yesss
<xenocit> is here
<xenocit> midori and midori-mbg
<xenocit> midori-dbg
<knome> just midori, right click and select mark for installation
<knome> and click the apply button
<xenocit> orait
<xenocit> how to uninstall firefox?
<knome> you don't need to uninstall it
<xenocit> umf..
<xenocit> ok..
<knome> but if you want to, you can search for it and right click and select mark for uninstallation
<knome> or what ever the text is
<xenocit> :) ok
<xenocit> ready
<xenocit> cool running fast
<xenocit> tnx man
<knome> xenocit, np.
<shled> Hello, all!
<shled> anybody running xubuntu on a macbook?
<TheSheep> shled: yes
<shled> i can't get the keyboard settings right, especially the level 3 chooser
<xenocit> mac
<shled> TheSheep: can you tell me where to put the keyboard settings, hal or xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> /etc/default/console-setup
<shled> TheSheep: thank you, can you also tell me the correct XKBMODEL value?
<TheSheep> no idea, works for me without changing anything
<TheSheep> you can run a menu-based setup
<shled> TheSheep: how?
<TheSheep> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<shled> TheSheep: sweet, thanks
<TheSheep> btw, you might want pommed for supporting the backlight keys
<TheSheep> and if it's nvidia, you will need nvidia-bl module
<TheSheep> it's described on the ubuntu wiki
<TheSheep> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<TheSheep> hmm
<shled> TheSheep: Thank you very much!
<xenocit> hey
<xenocit> 1 more question
 * shled will be back after a reboot
<xenocit> i like the best video audio player
<xenocit> for slow pc
<rocko> gxine xenocit
<xenocit> how to install
<xenocit> ?
 * shled is back again
<shled> TheSheep: thanks again, works like a charm
<rocko> alt+f2 then type xfce4-terminal xenocit
<rocko> then do
<rocko> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gxine
<xenocit> k
<rocko> let me know if it works or not okay xenocit
<xenocit> open in synaptic
<xenocit> gxine
<rocko> you don't need to use synaptic
<rocko> the other way I just showed you is fine
<xenocit> all right
<rocko> synaptic is just a gui for managing software packages on your computer xenocit
<rocko> apt is the command line way
<xenocit> sudo apt-get install gxine
<xenocit> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xenocit> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ablomen> xenocit, you have synaptics still open?
<rocko> that is because you have another program using the package manager xenocit
<xenocit> no
<ablomen> or the update manager, or add and remove software
<xenocit> in terminal
<rocko> quit synaptic or any other software manager or updater like add and remove
<rocko> then do it again
<xenocit> work
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> downloading
<xenocit> 1 more question
<xenocit> video audio codec like it ffdshow
<xenocit> ?
<rocko> do
<xenocit> i like a audio video codec
<knome> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras | xenocit
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rocko> I was just going to do that knome
<rocko> xenocit do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<knome> rocko, xubuntu-
<rocko> why would the x matter ?
<knome> because their contents might not (always) be the same
<knome> read: there would not be xubuntu- if it wouldn't matter.
<xenocit> ??!
<knome> xenocit, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<rocko> yes
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> ok
<rocko> xenocit do , sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<rocko> xenocit also install libdvdcss2
<xenocit> okay
<xenocit> i do it
<knome> libdvdcss2 is not in the repos afaik
<rocko> xenocit do , wget -c http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-1_i386.deb
<rocko> then after it is finished downloading install it
<knome> or sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread*/install-css.sh
<knome> (replace * with version number)
<knome> !info libdvdread
<ubottu> Package libdvdread does not exist in intrepid
<knome> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> Package libdvdread4 does not exist in intrepid
<knome> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 208 kB
<knome> == 3
<rocko> install with sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.10-1_i386.deb
 * knome leaves ->
<xenocit> :)
<rocko> does it work xenocit ?
<xenocit> boys, make me crazy..
<xenocit> waiting
<rocko> why did you say that xenocit ?
<xenocit> sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread*/install-css.sh
<xenocit> sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread*/install-css.sh
<rocko> wget -c http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-1_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.10-1_i386.deb
<xenocit> working
<xenocit> .....
<rocko> it installs libdvdcss2 ?
<xenocit> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<xenocit> i'ts ok?
<rocko> now you should be able to watch encrypted dvds
<xenocit> rocko, i like a watch normal avi wmv asf .. etc..
<xenocit> files
<xenocit> with subtitles
<xenocit> :)
<rocko> I see
<rocko> well if you ever have to watch a dvd movie
<rocko> then you are good
<xenocit> this libdvdcss
<xenocit> work?
<rocko> if it completed without error then it worked
<xenocit> good,,
<xenocit> :) no errors
<xenocit> xmms work in xubuntu?
<rocko> are you able to use gxine ?
<rocko> gxine is a nice video player
<xenocit> no .. this is question..
<rocko> yes xmms works
<xenocit> :)
<rocko> I use mp3blaster though
<xenocit> like it winamp?
<rocko> I it my most favorite command line audio player
<rocko> no it is not gui
<rocko> it is a command based audio player
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> not for me..
<rocko> I see
<xenocit> i'm lame..
<xenocit> :)
<rocko> the audio player that comes with xubuntu is fine to use
<rocko> listen is what it is called
<TheSheep> audacious is like windamp
<TheSheep> winamp
<rocko> TheSheep how ar eyou buddy?
<TheSheep> rocko: can't complain
<rocko> don't you work some tmes two days at your job for IT?
<TheSheep> rocko: ---> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Fudge> does orca screen reader work as well on xfce as it does on gnome?
<Fudge> qlist
<Fudge> whoops laughing out loud
<xubuntu090985> could someone help me with a stupid question? how do i find out what color depth my system is currently running at?
<TheSheep> xrandr should tell you
<xubuntu090985> xrandr only seems to be giving me resolution and clock rate, even with --verbose
<xubuntu090985> thx anyway :)
<gorgut> xubuntu090985, I think it should be 24 by default?
<xubuntu090985> gorgut, yeah i might just try some different settings in xorg.conf and see if i can tell the difference!
<lukinfore> maybe 'xset q'?
<lukinfore> someone on jaunty with radeon r300 here?
<lukinfore> need bug approving
<xubuntu090985> aha, xset tells me WhitePixel = 65535 which i guess means 16-bit color
<xubuntu090985> thx lukinfore
<lukinfore> np
<Benjamin_cn> hi
<Benjamin_cn> is anyone there that could help me? I'm havint trouble installing Xubuntu :/
<dr-jackson> hej leute
<dr-jackson> hi people
<Benjamin_cn> hi dr-jackson
<dr-jackson> well yeah I'm having some troubles too, wifi is not detected on my eeepc :/
<dr-jackson> could anyone help me?
<xenocit> what is this eeepc?
<xenocit> :)
<dr-jackson> ?
<dr-jackson> asus' netbooks...
<xenocit> wifi chipset??
<dr-jackson> azurewave
<dr-jackson> i dunno the rest
<dr-jackson> ^^
<xenocit> type on terminal lspci
<xenocit> 06:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<xenocit> this is my wifi
<dr-jackson> ok
<xenocit> lsusb
<xenocit> lspcmcia
<xenocit> what is ur wifi?
<Aquina> I searched the whole net (incl. launchpad), etc for the "/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control"-(file not found)-problem during apt-get install, but couldn't find something useful. Has anyone an idea what this could be or ever experienced the same? I already filed a bug report.
<charlie-tca> What is the bug number?
<Aquina> Sorry not a bug it's listed as a ubscribed question (Question #30085).
<Aquina> Aehm.. I also noticed that /bin/tar has 0 (ZERO) bytes.
<Aquina> Well I tested soe things with tar and gz yesterday (a anacron script to store some stuff...). Then the tar operations were not performed anymore and I restarted the system.
<charlie-tca> I can't find it
<Aquina> mom
<Aquina> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/30085
<Slonkie> I need the package "VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic)" from ubuntu, is there any way to get this?
<charlie-tca> Looks like a bug to me. Why is it filed as a question? also, mikew said he resolved it and closed the question!
<Aquina> Well but the thing isn't really resolved for me. :-) Well indeed the command "/bin/tar --help" does output nothing. Cann I install updates via apt-get without tar?
<charlie-tca> I see that. I don't know if it can be done without tar, but there is "create bug report" on the right.
<charlie-tca> He seems to have resolved it by reloading, which isn't really a fix
<Aquina> yes :-)
<basajaun> hi all
<charlie-tca> Morning
<xenocit> morning?
<xenocit> :)
<charlie-tca> my time :-)
<xenocit> 1 question?
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<xenocit> my wifi work very slow
<xenocit> why?
<xenocit> 06:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<charlie-tca> I don't know but someone might?
<xenocit> in normal with VPN internet speed is 3000k
<xenocit> with wifi is a 25-50
<xenocit> ?
<xenocit> work with 1Mb/s
<Legate> Does somebody know how to set my default editor to something other than Mousepad? Thanks in advance.
<TheSheep> Legate: right-click on a file, select properties, select what you want to open it with
<_Pete_> export EDITOR=emacs
<_Pete_> :)
<Legate> TheSheep: That's how I'm doing it right now. I want to open it with SciTE all the time.
<Legate> _Pete_: Weird thing is, echo $EDITOR gives nothing as its output. (Well, a newline.)
<_Pete_> it's not set initially
<TheSheep> Legate: you can also run update-alternatives ...
<Legate> _Pete_: Ok, so how does my system determine that is has to open everything with Mousepad?
<Legate> TheSheep: With which parameters?
<_Pete_> dont really know
<_Pete_> I guess the $EDITOR only effects when you work in terminal
<TheSheep> it all depends on the aplication taht uses it
<TheSheep> if the authors of the application bothered to check $EDITOR, it will work
<Legate> When I'm in terminal I just type nano ./<filename>, no problem. But I want to change the behavior for my desktop, thunar, nautilus, etc.
<TheSheep> they use the .desktop files from .local/share/applications
<TheSheep> but how they choose which one to use -- I have no idea
<TheSheep> Legate: aah, see ~/.local/share/defaults.list
<xenocit> hey
<xenocit> how to manage my wifi speed
<Legate> I don't have that file, TheSheep.
<Legate> Ah, it's in ~/.local/share/applications/
<TheSheep> Legate: chnge the default app for some file in thunar, it will be created then
<Legate> But Mousepad is not specified there.
<TheSheep> Legate: see also /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<Legate> It already has an entry, but that one is for .py files.
<TheSheep> Legate: but make any changes in your local file
<TheSheep> Legate: because the global one will be overwritten on update
<Legate> Mousepad is not specified anywhere in my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<TheSheep> Legate: so?
<TheSheep> Legate: just specify whatever you want t ouse there
<Legate> Well, I want to use SciTE for everything that is now done with Mousepad. For that (and out of interest) I want to know where (e.g. which configuration file) Mouspad is specified as the default application.
<TheSheep> Legate: I suppose that when the app specified in defaults.list is not available, it just picks the first .desktop file from that directory that supports given mimetype
<TheSheep> Legate: why not just uninstall mousepad? :)
<Legate> TheSheep: What would it do then, I wonder?
<Legate> I like your first suggestion better. :P Is there a way to determine the type of a given file? Some terminal app?
<_Pete_> Legate: file <file>
<_Pete_> tells you about file type
<mprice> it just removes mousepad, well if you use apt-get it does
<TheSheep> Legate: file
<Legate> Thanks _Pete_, TheSheep. Interestingly, /usr/share/applications/defaults.list is a symlink to /etc/gnome/defaults.list . Now I checked that one and file tells me it's ASCII text. How do I get the corresponding mime type? I suppose it is something like text/ascii, but it does not seem to exist.
<Legate> Perhaps it's text/plain?
<Legate> Ah, I got it. Setting the -i parameter does the trick. Glorious man pages. :P
<Legate> Thank you very much for your help, _Pete_ and TheSheep.
 * _Pete_ just build own 2.6.29 kernel and wonders how will it work
<Shooree> how do I check which version of xfce am I running?
<jarnos> Shooree: About Xce dialog in the Xfce menu tells it
<charlie-tca> In Xubuntu, Applications -> About Xfce -> Info
<Shooree> oh. I thought it would be a terminal command
<Shooree> :)
<Shooree> heh. didn't even try to check the menus
<Shooree> thanks, jarnos
<Slonkie> I need the package "VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic)" from ubuntu, is there any way to get this?
<xenocit> hey
<xenocit> hellou
<xenocit> anybody help for me
<Slonkie> Please just ask your question.
<xenocit> Slonkie, how i made speedup my wireless connection
<mprice> how fast of a connection are you connecting to on your wireless?
<xenocit> 54M
<Mood> what's the java runtime module called (for firefox). there's a million java entries that come up when i sudo-apt search java
<Mood> and i don't believe it's default-jre because it's 102 MB (java on sun's site is only 18MB (i'm concerned about bloatware)
<vinnl> Mood, I think you'll want sun-java6-plugin
<Mood> vinnl: it's still 100 MB... is there an alternate minimal download?
<vinnl> Mood, what was that 18MB file?
<Mood> vinnl: on java.com's site, it's the .bin file, self-extracting... i wonder if they don't have all the dependencies though...
<Slonkie> hmm my firefox freezes when trying to load a java plugin, anyone experienced this problem ?
<Mood> fyi: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<vinnl> Mood, that seems to me to be the equivalent of the sun-java6-jre package, as it's just the Runtime Environment
<Mood> vinnl: then i wonder what accounts for the large 18 MB vs 100 MB difference
<vinnl> "contains the Java virtual machine, runtime class libraries, and
<vinnl> Java application launcher that are necessary to run programs written
<vinnl> in the Java progamming language."
<vinnl> :)
<Mood> hmm...
<mprice> it says "self-extracting file" so most likely its been compressed hence the difference in size
<Mood> by a factor of 10x?
<Mood> well, closer to 5x
<Mood> i would've thought a binary would be fairly compact to begin with... *shrug*
<Mood> ok- here goes nothin... 100 MB install! thanks vinnl/mprice
<vinnl> np :)
<Slonkie> Mood let me know if default-jre works when your done please
<Mood> Slonkie: i'm installing sun-java6-plugin, not default-jre... not sure how they're related
<Slonkie> oh okay
<Mood> sun-java6-plugin has 3 things: the bin, jre, and plugin
<Slonkie> i did try the sun-java6-plugin, that diden't work for me. :/
<Slonkie> anyone know a way of updating the now being installed java version?
<Slonkie> Java.com says i've only got 6.10 and 6.12 is the latest, but if i run the .bin file from their site nothing is updated.
<vinnl> That's because that's not a package made for Ubuntu
<Slonkie> When i try to load a java module firefox just freezes, chould that be an bug in 6.10 ?
<vinnl> Might be, might be a bug that still exists in 6.12, might be a bug in Firefox, might be in a lot of places
<Slonkie> so theres no way to get java working for me
<vinnl> There probably is but I don't know it :P
<Slonkie> frustrating
<vinnl> Yeah I understand
<cr4z3d> how can i change the scroll bar color of a theme? i've got xfce-dusk and i really like it but i need to change the scroll bar color because it's almost impossible to see
<vinnl> cr4z3d, you'll need to edit the theme itself... Look for the gtkrc file in the theme folder which is probably in /usr/share/themes
<cr4z3d> as a second question i've enabled compositor in window manager tweaks but how do i get true transparency on my terminal windows? i've got it working for all inactive windows
<cr4z3d> but thank you i'll look there now
<vinnl> cr4z3d, in the Terminal preferences, click Appearance and select "Transparent background" in the Background drop-down menu :)
<cr4z3d> i have transparent background enabled but it just shows the background
<cr4z3d> like my wallpaper not the windows behind it
<cr4z3d> it may be important to note i'm using gnome-terminal
<vinnl> That shouldn't matter if it's enabled... Have you logged in again after enabling the compositor? (i.e. do you notice t he compositor being enabled in other features?)
<cr4z3d> no i didn't log in /out but yes it works on all the other windows
<cr4z3d> when they're inactive they go pretty transparent
<vinnl> Odd :S
<cr4z3d> probably just need to login/out ill try it out a bit later
<basajaun> hi all
<vinnl> !hi'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi'
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> :)
 * charlie-tca kicks the 'bot for vinnl 
<vinnl> Thanks charlie-tca  :P
<charlie-tca> ;)
<basajaun> ;)
<cr4z3d> ah figured it out. just had to close the window and reopen a new one
<kaw> why do you prefer xubuntu to ubuntu
<charlie-tca> it works
<kaw> example?
<charlie-tca> I run older computers. Ubuntu is much slower on them than Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> My PII 400MHz and PIII 866MHz both work better with Xubuntu than with Ubuntu
<kaw> have you tried other varieties of linux?
<charlie-tca> I tried several a number of years back.
<kaw> what are main diffs between xfce and gnome?
<charlie-tca> Xfce uses less resources, it uses xfwm window manager, thunar file manager,
<gorgut> and the mouse is cuter than the foot :p
<charlie-tca> thank you
<charlie-tca> And I like the colors better than Ubuntu
<kaw> can't colors be changed?
<charlie-tca> Why?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has the colors I want already
<kaw> trying to decide what to try for professional environment
<kaw> currently use RHEL
<charlie-tca> New or old hardware?
<charlie-tca> gnome makes configuring easy for the beginners. Xfce doesn't
<kaw> nothing as old as yours
<charlie-tca> I also run a P4, 1.5GHz with Xubuntu
<mprice> I run a dual-core laptop with Xubuntu if it makes anybody feel better about running it newer hardware
<kaw> does it actually utilize the dual core?
<charlie-tca> We are using the same kernel as Ubuntu. The difference is the desktop environment
<kaw> thanks a lot folks appreciate the input and feedback
<mprice> sometimes but for the most part know
<mprice> *no
<Hisham> HEllo Everyone
<charlie-tca> !hi | Hisham
<ubottu> Hisham: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Hisham> Well i got a problem! My GCC package is broken and i dont have a internet connection to do the repair .
<Hisham> I have the GCC deb packages to do with GCC but the problem due to broken GCC i cannot install it
<Hisham> Help
<Hisham> How to resolve the broken packages?????
<frenzy42> i'm all of a sudden getting really weird errors
<frenzy42> for example, when using thunderbird, it won't allow me to download mail, and in firefox, it's like it's not keeping records (i can hit the back button)
<frenzy42> it seems as if the disk is full, how can i check?
<frenzy42> i get this error when trying to delete files Failed to copy "/home/frenzy/Desktop/Employement application.pdf" to "trash:///Employement%20application.pdf": Failed to open "/home/frenzy/.local/share/Trash/info/Employement application.pdf.trashinfo" for writing.
<frenzy42> Do you want to skip it?
<Hisham> Dear xubuntuers
<xenocit> ?
<xenocit> what
<charlie-tca> frenzy42: open a terminal and type "df"
<Hisham> frenzy42	: well i seems like permission problem
<charlie-tca> See if anything is at 100% or close to it
<frenzy42> that doesn't make since, it was working yesterday
<frenzy42> /dev/mapper/endgame-root
<frenzy42>                       74089720  70450576         0 100% /
<charlie-tca> Have you tried empty the trash
<frenzy42> yes
<frenzy42> i did
 * charlie-tca thinks sometimes I really stupid sounding questions
<frenzy42> and now it won't let me put anything in the trash
<frenzy42> i'm in the terminal
<frenzy42> how do you remove a full directory
<xenocit> rm -rf /hone/frenzy/?/path
<charlie-tca> I think you have to do it from recovery mode or live cd. You should be able to safely remove things in /var/logs not from today
<charlie-tca> also /.trash files or /.Trash files
<frenzy42> ok
<charlie-tca> Then when you get into the normal mode again, run apt-get clean to remove packages, if you want
<frenzy42> ok
<Hisham> Dears how to resolve broken packages without connection to internet???
<charlie-tca> I don't know that one, Hisham
<Hisham> Ok i will post the question on the other Ubuntu channel
<Hisham> So please dont catch me re posting :P
<frenzy42> so it seems that the problem is that my disk is full, where should i start deleting stuff first?
<charlie-tca> Check your /var/log files. Keep todays files and delete the rest that are not folders
<frenzy42> how do i know which ones are today's?
<charlie-tca> terminal, "ls -l"
<charlie-tca> If permissions on the left start drwx or drw- , it is a directory
<frenzy42> ok
<charlie-tca> If they don't start with d, it is a file
<frenzy42> is there a quicker way than doing it one by one?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know
<charlie-tca> I am sure there is, I just don't know how
<frenzy42> ok
<xenocit> scuze moa
<xenocit> 1 question
<charlie-tca> just ask, please
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xenocit> how i made this path autostartup sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<xenocit> !question how i made this path autostartup sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Have patience now. If someone knows, they will answer, but most are doing this while working on other things.
<xenocit> ?
<charlie-tca> We are all volunteers here. Several people are working their regular jobs and still trying to help others out.
<xenocit> :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know the answer, so I didn't answer you
<xenocit> hehe
<xenocit> i now... :) no answer for this..
<charlie-tca> I have two installation running, plus one upgrade, while I do this
<xenocit> i like the easy way
<jarnos> xenocit: I suppose the sudo imposes a problem for the autostart.
<xenocit> ...
<jarnos> xenocit: Sorry. I don't understand morse code.
<xenocit> ;)
<xenocit> me too
<xenocit> how i made autostart
<jarnos> xenocit: Are you using intrepid?
<xenocit> i no understand..
<xenocit> xubuntu new user
<jarnos> xenocit: I suppose you are using the latest release.
<xenocit> yes
<xenocit> 8.10
<jarnos> xenocit: In settings you can find autostarted applications. There you can add the command.
<xenocit> with sudo or no?
<jarnos> xenocit: do you really need the sudo there?
<xenocit> command is sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<xenocit> i donth no
<jarnos> xenocit: I suppose you need it then.
<xenocit> i add with sudo
<xenocit> :)
<jarnos> xenocit: but it won't probably work, if you don't change sudoers file by sudo visudo to run iwconfig a root. An advanced task.
<jarnos> ^ as a root
<xenocit> ok ok
<xenocit> tnx
<jarnos> xenocit: sudo visudo launches vi editor by default. Most people don't even know how to exit it.
<jarnos> xenocit: you are welcome
<jarnos> xenocit: try google visudo
<xenocit> http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba1800/
<mprice> I tried sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M and it didn't get me any errors so it should work fine with just sudo
<jarnos> mprice: that was because you had given your password a little earlier.
<jarnos> mprice: Ubuntu remembers you for 15 minutes by default (if I remember right).
<frenzy42> hello
<frenzy42> so i'm at 93% now and everything seems to be working much better
<frenzy42> but flash movies still don't want to play, do i need more disk space?
<jarnos> mprice: Otherwise it would have asked password. I think it will for autostarted, too.
<mprice> so is anybody using midori?
<jarnos> mprice: occasio
<jarnos> ..nally
<mprice> still needs some work buts really not that bad
<mprice> I just hope they don't push it too fast as the default browser on xubuntu
<jarnos> mprice: flash crashes with it more than with firefox.
<mprice> which version are you using?
<jarnos> mprice: 0.1.4
<mprice> the one from here seems to not crash: https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<jarnos> mprice: They have made it better then. I am using the repository.'
<frenzy42> no video will play in xubuntu
<frenzy42> this problem happened after i cleared the disk from it being at 100%
<mprice> in what application?
<Mood> Slonkie: java on ff works for me btw
<frenzy42> with youtube or vlc or xfmedia
<mprice> what happens with youtube?
<frenzy42> it starts to load, starts to play and then freezes up
<frenzy42> same thing happens with vlc
<mprice> and what about xfmedia?
<mprice> by the way what all did you remove?
<frenzy42> i removed mostly media files and a few log files from days that were not today
<frenzy42> and temp files
<mprice> hmm....
<frenzy42> yea, i'm thinking about just formatting and getting a 1TB drive, they are only 100 bucks right now
<frenzy42> i'v been using an 80gb for too long
<Mood> midori > dillo?
<mprice> I can't really say I never used dillo, Mood
<Mood> dillo's packaged with dsl i believe
<mprice> midori is kind of like kazehakase
<Slonkie> Hello, im looking for a package which is included with ubuntu; VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic) - Is it possible to get this in xubuntu?
<Slonkie> i need that for the network at my school :(
<mprice> do you mean something like openvpn?
<Slonkie> I'd like that exact package if possible
<mprice> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Slonkie> but i guess it has to be "PPP Generic"
<mprice> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Slonkie> I don't think that openvpn has the right features
<Slonkie> But would it be possible to add the repository to get that package?
<mprice> you need to install network-manager-pptp and you can use network-manager to handle the vpn connection
<Slonkie> Nope it doesnt work at my school with just that mprice
<Slonkie> oh he left.
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: what is the server you are trying to connect to? Is is Microsoft VPN server?
<charlie-tca> That exact name is not available for Ubuntu/Xubuntu, but it may be available as a different name.
<charlie-tca> Have you tried to google VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic) + ubuntu ?
<basajaun> hi all
<brandonban6> hi basajaun
<basajaun> hi brandonban6
<mindless_> hi everybody..
<charlie-tca> !hi | mindless_
<ubottu> mindless_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<mindless_> thanks
<mindless_> can i ask =)
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mindless_> :)
<mindless_> cool
<mindless_> i have some problem with vuze
<mindless_> i thought it was about java but i can use openoffice normally
<mindless_> vuze just doesnt open at all
<mindless_> and same as my sensors-plugin for panel
<mindless_> these problems came after i upgraded to 9.04
<mindless_> development branch..
<mindless_> does anybody have the same and how to get rid of ?
<charlie-tca> that isn't really all on one line, mindless_
<mindless_> umm
<charlie-tca> I don't know "vuze"
<mindless_> formerly azureus
<teknoprep> anyone have a howto on dual monitor ?
<charlie-tca> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<mindless_> wow cool..
<mindless_> that was an answer for me too =)
<panus> hello guys
<mindless_> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | panus
<ubottu> panus: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<teknoprep> hey charlie-tca ... is xinerama included with xubuntu 8.10 ?
<panus> i really need some help with my system
<panus> is broken
<panus> :(
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, it should be.
<charlie-tca> !question | panus
<ubottu> panus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<teknoprep> charlie-tca, i am using the USB installed version for a thin client with dual head
<panus> thanks
<charlie-tca> I know nothing about two monitors. Mine are on two computers
<charlie-tca> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<charlie-tca> Try the link?
<panus> So, I am using xubuntu the latest version on my 3yold Toshiba  satellite laptop. I use dual boot, but for the past 4 months i was using only linux. I finally thought that I had a stable system
<panus> but I tried to boot up with a projector attached and when I selected the linux from grub it showed me the ubuntu install screen
<panus> then it froze
<panus> I shutdown from the power button and now I when I try to boot it will not boot
<panus> t linux
<charlie-tca> You have a cd in the drive? or was it the GRUB menu?
<mindless_> umm i just plug in the projector and ctrl+alt+backspace when i log on again it was working :S
<panus> <charlie> no CD in the drive
<panus> pleae help me dudes powermasters of linux
<panus> i am forced to use windows and i hate every minute
<charlie-tca> When you turn it on now, you get nothing?
<charlie-tca> Is this a wubi installation?
<panus> i get the grub menu, i select the kernel i used to and it starts then freezes at some point
<panus> <charlie> no wubi
<panus> dueal boot with grub
<mindless_> did u try recovery option for your kernel
<charlie-tca> Try selecting recovery mode, then fix the installation from the next menu
<panus> partitioned  hard drive
 * charlie-tca beat by mindless_ 
<mindless_> =)
<panus> i tried the recovery mode, and it will get me to the command promt. which command starts xubuntu
<panus> ??
<charlie-tca> exit
<panus> if I tpe exit it will load normally?
<charlie-tca> worth a try
<charlie-tca> You never got a second menu?
<panus> you mean a bluish screen menu you get when u install also?
<panus> i think i selected continue with normal boot or something
<panus> I should select "fix the installation"?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> if you arrow down, you get more choices
<panus> ok i will try it, and i will be back to let you know
<charlie-tca> should be one like fix broken system, or fix installation, or something.
<charlie-tca> See if it comes up now.
<panus> but does anyone know why  I cannot connect a projector and boot normally?
<charlie-tca> If it does, next time, pick "fix GRUB"
<panus> it sucks, I want to do some presentations and I already have most of my files on my ubuntu partition
<panus> anyway i will be back
<mindless_> is xfce 4.6 stable ?
<marshal> How can I find my network shares on Xubuntu?
<mindless_> try samba
<charlie-tca> mindless_: yes, it should be stable. If it is in jaunty, it may not be, and if it is in Intrepid it is not.
<marshal> should I add a Samba client?
<mindless_> and you can also try pyNeighborhood to make mounting easier ;)
<mindless_> must i ask about xubuntu here ?
<mindless_> or can i ask about wmv problems :?
<charlie-tca> Well, you can ask, but you may not get any answers
<charlie-tca> And, you might get an answer about where to get help with it.
<mindless_> hmm i got it.. ;)
<mindless_> how i can watch dmr protected files on xubuntu.. or wich player can i use..
<charlie-tca> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<mindless_> see you guyz thanks for all.. ;)
<nmiller_> ok, I'm clearly being clueless here, so I appreciate a clue bat
<nmiller_> i'm trying to update my application menu; the one for my account is including the system file, which I cannot seem to find
<teknomega> where are all the settings that are supposed to be inside of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teknomega> i need to manually configure X for a few settings but i see nothing there really
<nmiller_> what version, teknomega?
<teknomega> xubuntu 8.10
<nmiller_> with 8.10, xorg is now using hal for device discovery
<nmiller_> so no keyboard/mouse definitions
<teknomega> hm
<teknomega> how about custom screen rez ?
<nmiller_> don't know about those
<nmiller_> sorry
<nmiller_> there's some info in the xubuntu wiki, dunno if it covers that
<lukinfore> it is still possible to use custom screen, device and monitor section
<lukinfore> or just disable hal
<nmiller_> yes, it is, but that might have other ramifications from what I was reading
<panus> hej guys I need help. I want my system back
<panus> hello room
<panus> i was here 15 minutes ago
<panus> I used to run xubuntu on my Toshiba laptop
<panus> I have a dual boot setting with grub
<panus> I connected a projector to my laptop and tried to boot ubuntu and it would not load
<panus> then when I removed the projector it  does not load either
<panus> a guy here told me to run repair mode and select to fix the packages and it didnt work
<panus> can someone help please?
<panus> please????
#xubuntu 2009-03-25
<panus> I read it may be a problem with xorg.conf file
<panus> anyone have a clue?
<Kasm279> help, my xubuntu cd seems not to work correctly
<Kasm279> but it verified correctly
<brandonban6> fellas, flash has got me going in circles! I could use some advice here. I've installed the adobe package, manually and with the installer. I have tried gnash, I have installed the flashplugin-nonfree. I have tried Opera and Firefox....and I can not get flashplayer to run at all. Websites like youtube  just show a blank screen. Any thoughts?
<Shut-> hey, i burnt xubuntu live cd and it frezes up while i try to load it any idea why?
<Kasm279> brandon, use kubunt and install xfce on it
<brandonban6> thanks Kasm279, but I have put a lot a time configuring xubuntu and customizing it, I would rather not put up the white flag and do a re-install. There has to be some way to get this thing working.
<Kasm279> i had the same problem with ubuntu
<Kasm279> but kubuntu has flash with it
<brandonban6> yeah, kubuntu is really nice. I like it....I just feel defeated you know? I really want to get this working and am determined to.
<Kasm279> i know wat you mean
<Kasm279> if you have the power, kubuntu is best
<Kasm279> power>less power list
<Kasm279> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> brandonban6, I can help you
<cody-somerville> brandonban6, What version are you running?
<brandonban6> hi cody-somerville, xubuntu version? 8.10
<cody-somerville> brandonban6, Do you have adobe-flashplugin installed?
<brandonban6> yep.
<brandonban6> cody-somerville, I have 10.0.22.87-2intrepid installed
<brandonban6> cody-somerville, i meant that's the adobe-flashplugin version :)
<cody-somerville> What does the following return?: update-alternatives --list xulrunner-flashplugin
<brandonban6> three lines #1: update-alternatives --list xulrunner-flashplugin
<brandonban6> update-alternatives --list xulrunner-flashplugin
<brandonban6> update-alternatives --list xulrunner-flashplugin
<brandonban6> lol, wait
<brandonban6> /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<brandonban6> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<brandonban6> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<brandonban6> cody-somerville,  those are the lines it puts out
<cody-somerville> any of them have a star beside them?
<brandonban6> negative, just as I pasted above, no stars.
<cody-somerville> okay, do: sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-flashplugin
<cody-somerville> Then select the number beside /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<brandonban6> okay, then test it?
<cody-somerville> restart firefox
<cody-somerville> and it should hopefully work
<brandonban6> doing the same thing, let me reboot the entire system really quick.
<brandonban6> brb
<brandonban6> cody-somerville, the video acts as if is playing (youtube) but the screen is black :(
<cody-somerville> is this new?
<Cerepol> sup
<Cerepol> anyone know why it won't let me a create a root partiton?
<Cerepol> hey
<Cerepol> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> yes...
<Cerepol>  might just be idleing
<Cerepol> you never know :)
<Cerepol> anyways
<Cerepol> how do I set a root file system
<Cerepol> I can't seem to set one when I try to partition my drive manually
<Cerepol> never mind I figured out why
<brandonban6> cody-somerville, no. same thing it was doing before
<Cerepol> seem's gparted wasn't reading the drive properly
<cody-somerville> brandonban6, amd64?
<Cerepol> needed a quick defrag
<brandonban6> cody-somerville, i86
<cody-somerville> brandonban6, weird, sounds like a bug :(
<brandonban6> man!
<Cerepol> what's going on?
<brandonban6> Cerepol, flash player is not working, i've tried everything I can think of, using gnash, using the nonfree plugin, manually installing the adobe .so file.....and nothing.
<brandonban6> Youtube or hulu, just shows up a blank. the video plays (you can see the status moving) but no picture or sound
<Cerepol> in firefox?
<brandonban6> and opera
<Cerepol> no idea, never used opera
<Cerepol> sorry :(
<brandonban6> no problem.
<brandonban6> how do I look a program's installation path?
<brandonban6> holy crap!!! cody-somerville I got it working in Opera!!! Holy Crap!!!
<n2diy> anybody concious and alert here?
<ramontayag> hey all. i've got a compaq presario 1200 with a fresh install of xubuntu. i booted it up but the login screen is blank! i tried connecting an external monitor, and then restarted gnome, and then that's when the laptop shows the login screen. what should i do so I won't need to plugin a cable to make the laptop display something?
<volta82> hi
<volta82> i have ubuntu 8.10 on IBM T41 but sometimes it become freeze and i need to power it off then on
<Kasm279> hello
<volta82> hi
<n2diy> wow, look at all the folks from Ubuntu!
<n2diy> ramontayag: are you still here?
<ramontayag> n2diy: yup! and i see you're in #ubuntu too
<n2diy> ramontayag: yea, this channel was dead an hour and a half ago. Can you ID the video chip set? You may need "restricted drivers" for them?
<ramontayag> n2diy: i'll try and ID it (will look around). although i'm no expert, it doesn't seem like i need the restricted drivers, because it works fine when I plugin a monitor (even if I don't make it display in the monitor just yet).
<Wanyal> Is anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> we don't exist :)
<Wanyal> Can you help me? Xubuntu wont boot.
<TheSheep> any details?
<Wanyal> It's on a friend's laptop, and it's just been installed. Boots to a black screen after displaying the Xubuntu splash screen.
<TheSheep> try the recovery mode
<n2diy> IMG, life forms!
<Wanyal> It has a 1.6Ghz processor, possibly an AMD, and has 386Mb of RAM
<Wanyal> MB*
<Wanyal> ive tried fixing xserv, but no change.
<TheSheep> so the recovery mode works?
<Wanyal> Well, i booted into the recover option in GRUB, but i have no idea what to do from there
<xenocit> wait
<xenocit> i now this question
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba1800/
<xenocit> read this
<n2diy> how do I enable remote VnC viewing? I installed a client and server, and can view other boxes, but this Xubuntu box refuses connections?
<Wanyal> xenocit: i dont see anything thats relevant
<TheSheep> Wanyal: the part about graphical environment freezing waiting for DCC seems relevant
<TheSheep> Wanyal: do you have it running in recovery mode? when you press alt+f2, you will get a text terminal
<TheSheep> Wanyal: can you type 'lspci | grep VGA' in it, to see what graphics card you have?
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xenocit> Wanyal, NoDDC
<_Pete_> n2diy: I found out that this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH#x11vnc
<Wanyal> ah, right, thanks :)
<_Pete_> is easiest method for me
<_Pete_> e.g. when I need it I'll manually launch x11vnc
<n2diy> _Pete_: thanks
<MaxFrames> hello
<knome> !hi | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<MaxFrames> is it possible to choose a theme in the user interface and then tweak it a bit?
<MaxFrames> I like the Darkroom theme, but with my current desktop I'd need the icons to have black text
<MaxFrames> so I'd like to choose the darkroom theme and then change the icon label colour to black and leave the rest unchanged
<knome> MaxFrames, not with a gui. you are free to change the gtk theme from /usr/share/themes/
<MaxFrames> do you know what's the relevant parameter?
<Slonkie> THe application "Remote Desktop Viewer" what sort of remote desktop is it capable of connecting to?
<Slonkie> Would it be capable of connecting to a UltraVNC server ?
<charlie-tca> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 971 kB, installed size 4580 kB
<charlie-tca> That is the Remote Desktop Viewer
<charlie-tca> should be capable of any connection, I think
<Slonkie> All right
<Slonkie> I'll try it out.
<xenocit> hai hai
<Melcom> any monderators to chat to?
<charlie-tca> What up
<charlie-tca> ?
<Melcom> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello
<Melcom> can you please tell me how to become a monderator?
<charlie-tca> I think you have to go to #ubuntu-irc and talk to them, but I am not sure
<Melcom> Thanks for your kindness bye
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<zoredache> charlie-tca: was he wanting to be a mod here?   It seems generally Cody just gives permissions to people who hang out here a long time and are generally helpful
<charlie-tca> I don't know.
<charlie-tca> full moderator, I thought.
<Myrtti> a troll who has been banned from #ubuntu, impersonating as a "ubuntu support rep"
<charlie-tca> Then did I send it to the right place?
<Myrtti> yeah, he was given the link to CoC there too
<charlie-tca> oh, good!
<charlie-tca> Always makes me wonder, when the question is "any moderators here?"
<micahg> anyone have trouble of their panel settings disappearing with 4.6?
 * TheSheep had the clipman disappearing regularly
<micahg> I just found some packages not upgraded
<micahg> I'll try that first
<charlie-tca> like once a week or so?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: once a reboot
<charlie-tca> Mine don't go that fast. Just once a week, I think, when the panels disappear for a day
<TheSheep> it must be the new labor laws, they have a day off ;)
<moodog> evening :)
<TheSheep> an apple spy!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<KrisHome> Good evening, has anyone had any luck removing compiz and emerald from an Xubuntu install and reverted back to xfwm4? I've removed the compiz* and emerald packages with apt, but when I reboot I don't get any window decoration unless I run "xfwm4 --replace", but I have to do this every time I reboot. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> clear your sessions in ~/.cache/sessions
<TheSheep> also, revert any edits you did to config files
<TheSheep> in particular the ones related to session and startup
<KrisHome> Thanks TheSheep, just truncated the directory, now rebooting. I didn't modify any config files.
<KrisHome> Worked perfectly, thanks again TheSheep
<drozdak> hello all i'm having some problems with folder sharing between my xubuntu 8.04 machines: i've already added home folders of both xubuntu installations on system>shared folders in menu, but they aren't appearing anywhere in thunar, anyone know how to solve this problem?
<TheSheep> thunar doesn't support network browsing, use other programs for that
<TheSheep> you can use somehting like pyneighbourhood, or just mount the network in some directory with FUSE
<TheSheep> the it will appear as regular files
<drozdak> thanks a lot, i'll try ﻿pyneighbourhood
<roffle7> I obviously get internet, but my network icon refuses to refresh and state "Yay, you have tubes"; When clicked it says "No valid Connections available" what's the dealio?\
<charlie-tca> Using a wired connection?
<genii> roffle7: When your /etc/network/interfaces file has an entry for some interface, the gui network app believes it is manually configured and doesn't try to do anything with it, even if it's already up and running.
<roffle7> yes using a cat5(i know i know, too po' to upgrade)...So I need to add an entry into interfaces for it to show up normally?
<roffle7> IIRC interfaces only has lo.
<genii> roffle7: Are you making your internet connection manually somehow? (like pon/poff for ppp/pppoe or so)
<roffle7> I told it to ifup -a --force to get internet in the first place... if that's what you mean. I have cable.
#xubuntu 2009-03-26
<genii> Thats manual
<genii> roffle7: So anytime your con nection is not made through the gui but on the commandline, the gui has no way now to know that all of a sudden it really is conncted
<roffle7> so then the solution would be to add an entry to the interfaces file and reboot?
<J_Litewski> how do i clean up my boot images?
<J_Litewski> i got like 6 installed
<zoredache> boot images?
<genii> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-(specific number of old version you want removed)
<genii> with --purge option, even
<J_Litewski> i remember a terminal command that automajickally cleaned up all the old files
<zoredache> apt-get autoremove might get rid of some of them...
<J_Litewski> i used it once before when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<jezmund> hi, I'm using the xubuntu 8.10 livecd, and I can't get past the login screen.  does anyone know what the default login is?  I've tried "ubuntu" with no password, but that doesn't work.  thanks.
<The-Kernel> how would I remove any package starting with xserver?
<The-Kernel> kinda like sudo apt-get remove *xserver*
<jezmund> I don't think anyone is here.
<zoredache> untested, but something like apt-get purge `dpkg --get-selections | egrep '^xserver-' | awk '{print $1}'`
<jezmund> however, if it were me, I would go to the synaptic package manager, search for "xserver" in package names (choose "Name" from the Look in: dropdown menu) and then just manually check off whatever you get
<The-Kernel> its a non gui machine that somehow got xserver installed on it
<The-Kernel> zoredache...like always...you're a genius...and that worked great
<zoredache> I know, and your welcome
<zoredache> you might want to try a follow up apt-get autoremove to get rid of any uneeded libraries
<jezmund> I don't understand why they would bother to make a live cd that is impossible to use
<jezmund> it's incredibly frustrating
<zoredache> jezmund: they wouldn't do that... but bugs are a fact of life...
<jezmund> I don't think I would call not publishing the default username and password is a "bug"
<jezmund> more like halfass
<zoredache> I don't believe there is any password....
<zoredache> on the boot menu see if you can boot the 'live-expert' mode
<zoredache> I think it will let you set a password
<jezmund> there definitely is a password
<zoredache> how do you know?
<jezmund> ok, ok.  maybe there isn't a password - but there is definitely a username
<jezmund> I have no idea what it is
<jezmund> but you can't use the cd without it
<The-Kernel> sounds like OE
<jezmund> sounds like poor documentation
<jezmund> I put in the cd, I start the computer - it splashes a login screen
<jezmund> there isn't really anything else I'm doing
<jezmund> in fact, there is literally nothing else I'm doing
<jezmund> where is the operator error?
<The-Kernel> type in ubuntu
<The-Kernel> or xubuntu
<jezmund> I did
<jezmund> I tried both
<zoredache> have you tried going into expert mode?
<jezmund> no, I'll try rebooting
<jezmund> I figured it would be easier to find out what the username and password are
<jezmund> since it's a default
<jezmund> cat /etc/password-
<The-Kernel> so...
<The-Kernel> 3 gigs of free space after that?!
<jezmund> ok, well I logged in using alternative parameters and the cd didn't boot to the GDM login - I looked at the password file and there is a "ubuntu" user - I don't know what the password is, though.  I suppose you could mount the iso before you burn it and put in a blank password....
<jezmund> I feel like somebody out there must know what the default password is
<zoredache> look at the file /etc/shadow
<zoredache> there are never passwords in /etc/passwd
<jezmund> I did
<zoredache> and there was an entry there for the ubuntu account? hrm...
<jezmund> I mean, you could zero it out before burning
<jezmund> although, like I said - I chose the "enter in additional parameters" option, and this time it didn't boot to the login screen
<jezmund> so, I don't need the password anymore, but it just seems odd that there is a password to begin with - and that it isn't documented anywhere
<jezmund> I'm definitely not the only person that has had this problem
<ccarrara_BRA> hello....
<zoredache> !hi | ccarrara_BRA
<ubottu> ccarrara_BRA: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ccarrara_BRA> xubuntu is compatible with that system? Placa mãe: Sis-630-P6STP-FLC-00 (ECS P6STP-FL) em parênteses o nome
<ccarrara_BRA> Processador: Intel Celeron, 850MHz
<ccarrara_BRA> Ram: 330Mb modelo SDRAM
<ccarrara_BRA> HD: ATA 40Gb
<ccarrara_BRA> Vídeo: SiS300 Integrado
<ccarrara_BRA> Chipset: SiS630 PCI-ISA
<ccarrara_BRA> Mainboard: SiS630, Processor: Celeron850MHz, Ram: 330mb (SDRAM), HD: ATA, Chipset:SiS630 pci
<ccarrara_BRA> ???
<forces> ccarrara_BRA, yes
<forces> xubuntu should run great there
<ccarrara_BRA> [forces]: oh, thanks... I download now! bye!
<moose86> hello guys
<moose86> ive got xubuntu installed on my lappy
<moose86> and i plug in a wifi usbs tick
<moose86> it doesnt work
<moose86> not recognized at all
<moose86> but i plug it into my desktop with ubuntu and it works fine
<moose86> :/
<moose86> any ideas
<moose86> (just started using ubuntu couple days ago)
<n2diy> moose86: check out menu-settings-settings manager-removable media.
<n2diy> whoops, click on apps first, then follow that.
<moose86> ok sec
<moose86> ok im there
<moose86> what shud i look for
<n2diy> moose86: is hotplup enabled?
<n2diy> hotplug
<moose86> i dont see an option for hotplug
<moose86> "mount removable drives when hotplugged"
<moose86> yes enabled
<moose86> soz
<n2diy> moose86: how about mount removable media when hotpluged?
<n2diy> ok
<moose86> mount removable media when inserted " yes
<moose86> enabled
<n2diy> umm, it should work, there was issues with hotplug a will back, and I forget what the solution was, you might try asking in #Ubuntu?
<moose86> wait so then it does not need to be manually installed?
<n2diy> moose86: when you plug in a USB stick, it should open a file manager, and show you what's on it.
<moose86> a usb wifi stick?
<moose86> those dont hold anythign tho do they?
<n2diy> moose86: don't now how they work, never played with one. sorry
<moose86> :/ thx anyway
<n2diy> gl
<moose86> :)
<n2diy> I'm playing with my screensaver, and it doesn't activate, do I need to log out and back in again for the settings to work?
<n2diy> ! screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<tavasti> anybody else having total system freeze with xubuntu 8.10  ?
<tavasti> I have laptop and desktop machines freezing totally every now and then
<tavasti> picture stays, but mouse cursor not moving, keyboard not fuctioning, and at least desktop not even answering ping packets
<tavasti> on desktop I've had that freeze 4 times when I'm away, no big activity on computer
<tavasti> and on laptop they are allways when I'm working on it
<jarnos> xubuntu-desktop does not depend on any screensaver or screen locking utility. Is it a bug?
<jarnos> xflock4 fails anyway, if no such utility is installed.
<gabkdlly> jarnos: xubuntu-desktop does recommend xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-data
<gabkdlly> jarnos: try installing with the --install-recommends option to apt-get
<jarnos> gabkdlly: It recommends also gnome-screensaver. I have installed with Recommends. (apt-get install has that option as default in Xubuntu 8.10)
<gabkdlly> jarnos: you may have discovered a bug, but I would recommend searching the forums before filing a bug
<jayant412> Hey, anyone tell me how to uninstall xubuntu??
<TheSheep> just delete the partitions with fdisk and run fdisk -MBR on windows
<TheSheep> or somehting like that
<TheSheep> better read about 'restoring mbr on windows'
<TheSheep> there is also ##windows channel
<jayant412> oh... so theres no "uninstal" option?? i just delete it??
<jayant412> and can you tell me what does "mbr" mean/
<jayant412> oh.. okay.. i'll ask in there..thanks.. :)
<TheSheep> master boot record
<TheSheep> it's the place on your hard disk drive that is being read first when your computer boots up, and decides which operating system to start
<TheSheep> xubuntu replaces it with GRUB, the program that shows you the boot meny
<TheSheep> menu
<TheSheep> windows just replaces it with itself
<jayant412> ah.. i see...
<jayant412> so.. i put the windows boot thing on the mbr??...
<TheSheep> note that it's very important to restore MBR before you delete the xubuntu partitions
<jayant412> and there will be no trace of xubuntu left?? on the system??
<jayant412> oh.. okay..
<TheSheep> because GRUB won't work without them, and your computer won't boot at all from the hard disk
<TheSheep> so the procedure would be probably: restore mbr, check if it boots to windows (without grub), then delete the partitions
<jayant412> yeah.. I understand the scenario.. pretty scray!
<jayant412> scary*
<TheSheep> you can always boot from the livecd and restore grub...
<TheSheep> at least as long as you have the xubuntu partitions on the disk
<jayant412> oh.. okay.. so.. i restore the mbr to windows now?
<jayant412> should i install xubuntu again?? to restore the grub??
<hatake_kakashi> microsoft has a good article on getting rid of linux
<TheSheep> figures :)
<hatake_kakashi> call microsoft :)
<jayant412> :)
<TheSheep> jayant412: boot to windows and run 'fdisk /mbr' (or something like that, see fdisk's help for details, my window-fu is rusty)
<jayant412> can you point me to the article?
<TheSheep> jayant412:  reboot the computer and verify it goes straight to windows, without grub
<TheSheep> jayant412: if it does, you can delete the xubuntu partitions
<jayant412> alright..
<jayant412> i am on windows right now....i am trying it out..
<jayant412> give me a minute or however long it takes.. :) Thanks a lot!
<jayant412> TheSheep: Hey, I tried it out...but it didnt work......turns out that fdisk/mbr is not there on windows Xp..
<jayant412> and I am running windows Xp...
<jayant412> :(
<TheSheep> well, ask on ##windows or google
 * Dillizar puts some ratpoison in the channel :P
<TheSheep> Dillizar: yeah, titling wms are cool
<TheSheep> tiling
<Dillizar> :P
 * Dillizar ask him self if Xubuntu logo is a mouse or a rat??
<Dillizar> does xubuntu uses xine
<Dillizar> and does it use more gnome or kde programs ?
<Myrtti> it tries to use gtk apps but it can preload qt too
<TheSheep> it uses gstreamer
<TheSheep> and it uses a couple of gnome programs: gnome-screensaver, totem, brasero
<Dillizar> :( damn gstreamer sucks and the new one too
<TheSheep> but it doesn't use pulseaudio :)
<TheSheep> which is a great plus
<Dillizar> wait i need pulseaudio for windows programs with wine
<Dillizar> ??
<TheSheep> no...
<TheSheep> wine can use alsa directly
<Dillizar> super and now only the gstreamer problem to fiz and i can ionstall it :)
<TheSheep> what problem?
<Dillizar> when i install the new gstreamers my totem doesnt work
<TheSheep> do you have the bug number?
<Dillizar> nope just ERROR
<TheSheep> if you report a bug, it might even get fixed :)
<Dillizar> and all the other programs doesnt have sound
<TheSheep> don't
<Dillizar> but it the the gstreamer 10 (the good version)
<TheSheep> maybe some application is grabbing all the audio channels?
<Dillizar> don have problems with xine
<Dillizar> even the amraok doesnt work when i have the gstreamer
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dillizar> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dillizar> sorry ubottu but my gogear doesnt use ogg :P
<webbook> hi anyone around to help a noob
<ratbert> what :)
<ratbert> webbook what seems to be the problem
<webbook> i just installed xubuntu onan elonex laptop and im having resolution problems
<ratbert> hmm
<ratbert> ok
<ratbert> go to hardware drivers
<ratbert> and install the graphic card
<ratbert> you do know where is "hardware drivers"
<webbook> yep in system
<ratbert> ok
<webbook> but theres no install option
<ratbert> click IN USE
<ratbert> just click use or activate
<ratbert> dont remeber witch one was it
<ratbert> but
<webbook> no prprietary drivers are in use on this system
<ratbert> do it :)
<webbook> proprietary
<ratbert> what graphic card are ya using
<ratbert> interl??
<webbook> im not sure :)
<ratbert> intel*
<webbook> i beleve its an intel chipset
<ratbert> did you try to change the resolution
<webbook> yep but i just get out of sync screen
<ratbert> hmm
<ratbert> looks like drivers problem
<ratbert> first you need to find your graphic card name
<webbook> cheers ill try downloading the driver management app
<webbook> thanks for your help dude
<ilf> according to schedule, jaunty beta will come out today. when will xubuntu jaunty beta follow?
<ilf> already linked, but still 404: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Xubuntu/JauntyJackalope/BetaAnnouncement
<Legate> Simultaneously, ilf. Around 21:00 UTC.
<macman> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello
<macman_> xubuntu is alive cd correct ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, the desktop cd is a live cd
<macman_> cool
<macman_> i need it cause i need to boot it from a windows 9x machine with 128 mb ram
<macman_> according to the website xubuntu is good for that right ? .. im assuming its uses xfce
<TheSheep> 128MB  of ram is a little low for a livecd
<charlie-tca> The alternate cd is good for that
<charlie-tca> The livecd requires 192 MB
<charlie-tca> You can try it, but I was unable to make it boot and run with 128MB
<macman_> xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso   < -- this one or xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso  < -- this one
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> will allow you to install Xubuntu on that system. You can make it dual boot with windows, if you need to.
<charlie-tca> It is not a livecd, but it will install
<macman_> i need a live cd
<macman_> im trying to recovery files
<likemindead> Has 9.04 Beta dropped yet? And if so, where's the torrent?
<TheSheep> maybe use damn small linux or something
<macman_> dsl sucks
<charlie-tca> Maybe knoppix will work
<charlie-tca> likemindead: no beta yet
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: dsl is based on knoppix, but smaller
<likemindead> Grrr...
<macman_> yea
<macman_> it dosen't have the tools i need
<macman_> so can i use xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> then add them
<TheSheep> dsl supports saving
<macman_> its complicated
<TheSheep> macman_: it's likely to be very slow and even crash with so low ram
<likemindead> Also try CrunchBang Linux & antiX M8.
<charlie-tca> macman_: You might try the 7.10 version
<macman_> for what charlie-tca
<likemindead> kthxbai
<charlie-tca> for live cd. It might work, with 128MB
<macman_> use 7.10 for live cd ?
<macman_> aw ok
<macman_> i have that cd
<macman_> thanks
<macman_> 7.04  won't boot up
<macman_> im going to download xubuntu
<charlie-tca> 7.04 or 7.10?
<macman_> 7.04
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it never did work for me either. That is why I said try 7.10, but you can try any of them and maybe one will work for you.
<macman_> lol
<macman_> 8.10 pwns all
<TheSheep> 128MB is just too little for a decent livecd
<macman_> so xubuntu desktop is a live cd right ?
<charlie-tca> right
<Slor> Is there not still a text-mode install option from the main boot menu?  (at least, I think there used to be)
<TheSheep> Slor: there is on the alternate cd
<Slor> ah
<The-Kernel> is there anyway to save the current rules in IPTABLES so that they will stay even after a reboot?
<genii> The-Kernel: see the manpages of iptables-save and iptables-restore
<zoredache> The-Kernel: don't enter the rules directly, use a firewall tool like firehol, firestarter, or something perhaps?
<The-Kernel> I'll just use a script :/
<genii> The-Kernel: a post-up in /etc/network/interfaces which uses iptables-restore is usually how I do it
<Slonkie> anyone in here using the built in Remote desktop viewer and know which servers it supports? I tried ultravnc which apparently diden't work, i need a server for my windows xp mediacenter
<The-Kernel> Slonkie
<The-Kernel> I've used ultravnc and realvnc
<The-Kernel> they both have worked for me
<Slonkie> wierd
<Slonkie> i'll try realvnc tho
<The-Kernel> with the built in client, the user needs to be physically logged into the server for it to work
<The-Kernel> then you can do it remotely
<Slonkie> eh i don't understand
<Slonkie> what do you mean by physically logged into the server?
<genii> Slonkie: eg: If there is no desktop already up on the box you want to log into by vnc, you won't be able to log into it
<Slonkie> oh
<Slonkie> now i see
<gorgut> I'm having an issue with audio playback in movie players. Sound works in firefox (youtube and the like) but not xine and "movie player"
<gorgut> xine creates a xine-out.wav file in the folder where the video is played from
<gorgut> when i try to increase the volume using xine's GUI, it shows the volume meter go up for a few seconds, then it reverts back to 0% on its ow
<gorgut> *own
<gorgut> any ideas?
<gorgut> ok... nevermind...closing firefox fixed that... wierd.
<The-Kernel> anyone ever set up port knocking before?
<Shooree> what could it be, if my add/remove panel doesn´t show anything on Xubuntu 8.10? Synaptic works, filters seem ok.
<TheSheep> Shooree: you're probably missing app-install-data
<Shooree> but it all worked flawlessly
<Shooree> how can I be missing anything just like that?
<TheSheep> maybe you uninstalled it?
<Shooree> should I try apt-get?
<Shooree> nope
<Shooree> messed around with keyboard layouts a bit, but didn´t uninstall anything
<TheSheep> !info just a wild guess
<ubottu> 'a' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<TheSheep> sprry
<TheSheep> sorry
<Shooree> what could it be, if my add/remove panel doesn´t show anything on Xubuntu 8.10? Synaptic works, filters seem ok
<Shooree> oh
<Shooree> sry
<Shooree> I thought I c/ped the terminal notice
<Shooree> i.e. app-install-data already installed
<UKGent> I have just installed xubuntu under wubi , working great - I like it better than ubuntu. If I want anything fancy, I do it via Firefox Extensions but I like to keep the OS clean and simple
<UKGent> Really fast
<Shooree> TheSheep, any further ideas?
<charlie-tca> UKGent: thanks for your kind words.
<Shooree> all fields remain empty once I start it
<UKGent> charlie-tca took ages to download & install the 199 updates though !
<Shooree> says theres no matching applications, even though the filterbox is empty
<charlie-tca> Only 199? I did 341 this morning. The good thing is you only do that many once.
<charlie-tca> If you use update-manager now when the icon shows up, you will only have a couple at a time
<Shooree> thereśa
<Shooree> damn
<Shooree> sry
<Shooree> theres no categories in the filter column in add/remove at all.
<Shooree> how the hell did I do that?
<charlie-tca> Maybe it has to do with the languages that are not translated?
<UKGent> charlie-tca  gottcha !  I am new to really knowing how linux works but have used Kubuntu & Ubuntu as a general user. I want to get into Linux properly but will take it steady. I broke the xwindows on my last ubuntu installation !
<TheSheep> Shooree: I'd check in synaptic if you have the app-install-data package
<TheSheep> UKGent: you will break it a lot, don't worry, it's usually easy to fix :)
<Shooree> I repeat, it worked like a charm
<charlie-tca> UKGent: It does get easier with each break I have to fix :-)
<UKGent> TheSheep When you know how, yes. That is why I want to emerge from being a rank beginner!
<Shooree> TheSheep, yes its installed
<charlie-tca> The real good part is you very seldom have to reinstall to fix what broke
<UKGent> charlie-tca  that is good to know!
<TheSheep> UKGent: you won't know how if you don't fix it after breaking it several times :)
<Shooree> damn my kboard layout is going crazy
<TheSheep> and restarting almost never fixes things, so you unlearn it
<TheSheep> Shooree: do you have free space on your disk?
<UKGent> TheSheep that is true - a little knowledge is a dangerous thing but no knowledge is worse !
<Shooree> yup
<TheSheep> Shooree: running out of it sometimes causes weird behavior
<Shooree> nono Ive got 100GB free
<Shooree> I installed some language files though
<Shooree> through system>language support
<TheSheep> that shouldn't break things
<Shooree> cause Im trying to get my laptop to recognise my media keys and properly layout my kboard in different languages
<Shooree> I know! that;s why Iḿ upsett
<Shooree> gah
<Shooree> ḿśśś
<TheSheep> nice :)
<Shooree> what the hell
<Shooree> :(
 * TheSheep likes his compose key
<Shooree> heh
<Shooree> tried restarting X
<Shooree> nothing changes
<TheSheep> restarting never helps
<Shooree> what could I have messed up
<Shooree> lol
<UKGent> TheSheep and charlie-tca    I was trying to improve my 3D rendering by installing some files but I think I upset xwindows and GRUB could not repair it....  that prompted me to look at  Xfce which looks a more robust Desktop System
<Shooree> Im getting used to that, TheSheep
<Shooree> should I try reinstalling app-install-data?
<TheSheep> might help
<Shooree> in synaptic, Ive got 3 packages installed> that one, the gnome one, and commercial
<Shooree> should I reinstall all three
<TheSheep> if you have them, no reinstalling is necessary
<disassembler> how can i take a screenshot of my login screen?
<Shooree> yay
<TheSheep> disassembler: run it in qemu or vmware or something
<Shooree> its heeeere
<Shooree> TheSheep, thanks
<disassembler> TheSheep: thanks! :]
<disassembler> what's the ratio of experienced linux users to beginners here?
<TheSheep> disassembler: no idea how to measure it
<UKGent> Quick Poll?
<UKGent> Me Beginner
<disassembler> yeah, i guess that's true.
<TheSheep> disassembler: there are some very good fellas, and everyone learns fast if they bother to stay
<disassembler> i'm a beginner, i've only been using linux for about five months now, but i'm picking up on things pretty quickly.
<UKGent> I am 50 years old and my memory is not what it used to be but I love learning new stuff. I intend to at least evolve into an intermediate user
<TheSheep> UKGent: it had been scientifically proven that only very inexperienced peole consider themselves good, the more experienced you are, the more you tend to underestimate your skills
<TheSheep> UKGent: so I wouldn't rely on a poll :)
<disassembler> just reading the xubuntu help documentation helped a lot and now terminal is my new best friend. :]
<UKGent> TheSheep You do get less 'cocky' when you get older. My short term memory is useless compared to what I was like when I was 20 say. On the other hand, I seem to be able to integrate a whole lot of knowledge in a way I could not do before
<TheSheep> UKGent: if you somehow measured IQ of a 4-year-old kid using 'adult' techniques, you'd get a score of about 4--500
<TheSheep> 400-500
<TheSheep> as long as you don't check for knowledge
<UKGent> TheSheep most people seem unaware of where the term 'IQ' comes from - it is, after all, a 'quotient' The chronological age divided by the mental age (times one hundred). Therefore the term 'IQ' really has little meaning when you get older ! lol
 * TheSheep didn't know
<TheSheep> I thought it's the score gotten on IQ test divided by the average score of teh population
<disassembler> i've got qemu installed. :]
<TheSheep> disassembler: there are some guis for it, like qemulator
<TheSheep> disassembler: also, installing kqemu will make it work faster
<disassembler> oh, awesome. :]
<UKGent> TheSheep that came later... but originally Binet wanted to simply test the educational progress of children.So he devised a way of arriving at a Quotient which expressed how they were doing against what would normally be expected at that age.
<disassembler> i picked qtemu from the list in terminal how does that compare to qemulator?
<TheSheep> disassembler: qemu is a command-line tool
<TheSheep> disassembler: quemulator is a gui for launching it
<disassembler> yeah, i picked qtemu for the gui instead of qemulator.
<TheSheep> disassembler: I didn't make it clear, it's an emulator of a computer -- you can install xubuntu or another distribution in it, or even windows. That's how people who do the screenshots for the websites do it
<UKGent> Unfortunately the 'Eugenics' crowd got hold of the concept. They noticed that the gap between Chronological Age and Mental Age increased but the Ration remained the same. They therefore assumed that this must measure the 'genetic' intelligence
<TheSheep> UKGent: maybe we could move that to xubuntu-offtopic
<disassembler> The Sheep: Oh, okay. I see what you're saying.
<TheSheep> UKGent: it's very interesting, just, well, off-topic here :)
<TheSheep> UKGent: just do /j xubuntu-offtopic
<UKGent> TheSheep lol I apologise - terrible habit of mine   ... sorry
<TheSheep> UKGent: I'd liek to continue that conversation :)
<TheSheep> like*
<UKGent> TheSheep  OK   - I am actually in conversation with my Nephew who I have persuaded to install xubunto on his laptop. Managed to steer him though some of the trivial 'problems' he is almost there!
<UKGent> j xubuntu offtopic
<UKGent> lol   damn  lol
<TheSheep> with / in front and a dash in the middle
<TheSheep> /j xubuntu-offtopic
<UKGent> lol told you I was a slow learner
<TheSheep> no hurry
<UKGent> Testing
<disassembler> TheSheep: So Qemu and qemulator is like wubi for windows?
<TheSheep> disassembler: they, they are more like console emulators or old computer emulatros -- except they emulate a modern computer
<SiDi> disassembler: qemu hosts virtual machines of any kind. wubi installs a virtual disk in an NTFS/FAT partition and modifies the windows boot loader
<disassembler> oh okay. :] i get it now.
<TheSheep> disassembler: the nice thing about emulated computers is that you can freeze them, copy to other computer, and make them run
 * SiDi is struggling to get a constant defined in his makefile, with the value of the user's home, btw, feel free to tell me if you know how to :P
<disassembler> oh, that's awesome.
<SiDi> disassembler: i use virtual machines to test my network apps :) it's just awesome
<TheSheep> SiDi: ${HOME} should have it already...
<SiDi> with {, huh ? :o thanks TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> yeah, you can have a 3 or 5 computers on your computer, all connected any way you like
<TheSheep> SiDi: sorry, $(HOME)
<TheSheep> SiDi: confused with bash
<SiDi> Well, i tried $HOME and it didnt work ;p
<TheSheep> variables in makefiles must use ()
<SiDi> Thanks
<SiDi> i'm not fluent with makefiles
<TheSheep> they are a great tool
<SiDi> Yeh, my classmate does awesome things with them :p
<TheSheep> for automating all sort of file-generating tasks
<SiDi> but i dont feel in the mood to make the makefile that compiles and links our libs to our client ^^
<UKGent> TheSheep could not seem to do it the way you suggested but found it by directly entering the channel via 'Join Channel'
<SiDi> I can only do basic things with those
<TheSheep> write in a lanugage that does compilation automatically :)
<TheSheep> UKGent: I can't see you
<disassembler> SiDi: I'm using it to capture a screenshot of my login window at the moment.
<SiDi> UKGent: any irc client should let you join if you type "/join channelname", and the channel name is "#xubuntu-offtopic"
<SiDi> disassembler: i think you can do this more easily :p
<SiDi> disassembler: if you set the gnome capture thing to 5-10 secs and call "gdmflexiserver", it should take a screenshot of gdm, too
<UKGent> TheSheep I took you literally and missed out the hash !
<TheSheep> or you can use imagemagic's 'import' with --display option from the commandline...
<TheSheep> UKGent: most cleints should add teh hash
<TheSheep> the
 * TheSheep looks as his typos and decides he should go to bed soon
<disassembler> SiDi: What do you mean by "call"? Alt+F2 then run gdmflexiserver?
<UKGent> TheSheep I am using XChat and it didn't lol
<UKGent> TheSheep I am in the UK so the night is young here - thanks for chatting !
<TheSheep> UKGent: thank you, and do come here whenever you need help or are just bored :)
<TheSheep> UKGent: greeting to the nephew too
<UKGent> TheSheep thanks - he is just doing his updates - we will have him converted yet !
<disassembler> i'm trying to get a friend to switch to linux, but so far no luck. :[ he uses windows for gaming.
<TheSheep> disassembler: no point
<SiDi> disassembler: yeh
<TheSheep> disassembler: he will switch when he needs to do actual work on it
<SiDi> im using linux for gaming :)
<TheSheep> I'm using consoles for gaming
<TheSheep> beats both linux and windows
<TheSheep> imho, of course
<SiDi> TheSheep: moh;aa and et:qw are not the same on a playstation
<disassembler> SiDi: what are you playing? he runs plays left4dead and tf2 and from what i've read on the ubuntu forums, people have have trouble getting them to run well on linux.
<SiDi> FPS on consoles will never reach PC FPS's gameplay
<SiDi> left4dead runs out of the box in ubuntu, but the performances are not great
<TheSheep> who plays fps-es ;)
<SiDi> i mostly play et:qw
<SiDi> i used to play L2 when i had the internet, too
<SiDi> (btw i didnt say anything about l4d, i'm not meant to have bought it T_T)
<disassembler> TheShep: I agree. I love my console. I only have a snes and dreamcast at the moment, but they're great.
<slow-motion> hi
<disassembler> slow-motion: greetings!
<SiDi> Hello Slonkie
<SiDi> slow-motion *
<slow-motion> hi disassembler, SiDi
<disassembler> *TheSheep
<disassembler> i noticed my typo up there.
<TheSheep> disassembler: snes had the best games: final fantasy *, chronotrigger... they re-released chronotrigger recently with only cosmetic changes on modern consoles -- a 5 years old game, and it still sells!
<disassembler> TheSheep: agreed. i have plenty of game boys, but they have other uses.
<disassembler> are there any good shmups for linux?
<disassembler> terminal is listing a ton of games that are available.
<TheSheep> disassembler: try getdeb.net
<TheSheep> disassembler: has lots of games
<disassembler> TheSheep: will do!
<SiDi> There are good native games, and some games work just fine under wine :P
<UKGent> Thanks people - I am off now for a bit.
<SiDi> Good night UKGent
<Aquina> n8 SiDi :-)
<SiDi> Hello Aquina
<Aquina> hy!
<excalibas> hello, where can I find some help on how to configure dual screen?
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<TheSheep> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<excalibas> thanks
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gorgut> what is the command to get a directory via ssh?
<gorgut> would i use scp?
<excalibas> how about xrandr?
<excalibas> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<SiDi> good bye
<Slor> yes gorgut,  scp should do you
<excalibas> xrandr rocks :)
<J_Litewski> i think i have a problem
<J_Litewski> xubuntu won't mount my CD-rom drive
<J_Litewski> yet it detects it
<zoredache> so you have xubuntu installed and running, and you have put a DATA cd into the computer and you are trying to access it?
<J_Litewski> i tried to write an ISO to a CD-RW and it errored out an unknown error
<J_Litewski> in 8.04, it mounted any cd or dvd i put into it
<zoredache> so you just created a new cd, you got an error, and you are not able to mount it?
<J_Litewski> it didn't mount when the it got done reading the cd, like it use to
<J_Litewski> barsero reads it fine
<zoredache> well if you got an error, when you where creating the CD, perhaps the cd is broke
<J_Litewski> it did the same think with a music cd and DVD-rom
<J_Litewski> *thing
<J_Litewski> and I tried two CD-RW's
<J_Litewski> one old and one brand new
<zoredache> have you tried putting in a CD that wasn't burned and check if it is readable?
<J_Litewski> yep
<zoredache> and?
<J_Litewski> still errored out
<J_Litewski> it won't blank, run the programs, nothing
<J_Litewski> which is weird, because yesterday, 8.10 ran the same DVD fine
<zoredache> Perhaps the drive has gone bad? Have you tried booting off you livecd?
<J_Litewski> i don't have the live cd anymore, i was burning a new one
<J_Litewski> the thing that gets me is i can't access the disk anymore from the desktop
<disassembler> does anyone have recommendation for bit torrent clients? i was looking into deluge or qbittorrent. both seem pretty similar.
<zoredache> I like bittornado, but my needs are very simple... I just download a ubuntu iso every few months
<disassembler> i used utorrent on windows and from what i can see, deluge and qbittorrent both look similar to that.
<gorgut> i like btdownloadcurses.py :p
<slow-motion> n8
<J_Litewski> i like utorrent
<J_Litewski> bittornado is good
<J_Litewski> fast too
<gorgut> what's the command to get the size of a directory?
<zoredache> df dir
<gorgut> thanks
<zoredache> sorry: du dir
<gorgut> zoredache, all du did was give me a list of files and their path...?
<zoredache> if you use 'du dir' or 'du .' for the current directory the number on the last line is what you are looking for
<zoredache> you could also do a command like this 'du --max-depth=0 -h /home/' to get you the human redable size
<J_Litewski> whats the channel for xubuntu 9.04?
 * J_Litewski sighs
<J_Litewski> stupid pidgin
<TheSheep> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 74.2% free] disk[Total: 677.5GB, 81.9% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<GreedyB> What does Xubuntu use for a sound applet?
<GreedyB> mine seems to have disappeared
#xubuntu 2009-03-27
<Brad777> Hello everyone I am having some trouble... http://paste.ubuntu.com/138671/ is the error message... it was working fine yesterday and the only thing that has changed since then is that i turned off the computer
<Brad777> i've googled but found no solution
<n2diy> Brad777: what kind of video card?
<Brad777> n2diy, NVIDIA9800GTX+ Superclocked edition
<Brad777> using the 180.2x driver
<n2diy> Brad777: I suspected a Nvidia, have you googled the card and Ubuntu? Or maybe someone in #ubuntu could help? GL
<Brad777> n2diy, well i was confused because i've never had trouble b4
<brandonban6> I feel xfce4-panel is really frustrating to work with. I would like to create a launcher, and the be able to move that launcher where ever I want to. I find I am unable to do that, is there another where to add items to the panel?
<rocko> hello
<rocko> saluton
<rocko> hallo
<rocko> moin moin
<rocko> hola
<rocko> how are is everyone?
<rocko> kiel vi fartas?
<rocko> was ist los?
<forces> saluton
<rocko> cxu vi  spektas  la esperantan lingvon? forces
<forces> xD
<forces> hola
<forces> español mjor
<forces> mejor*
<rocko> you majored in espanol ?
<forces> rocko, habla español o ingles
<rocko> I do not speak Spanish forces
<rocko> just English and Esperanto
<forces> english
<rocko> in English we capitalized specific things
<rocko> also entire acronyms
<rocko> like GNU, LASER, FBI....etc
<forces> im an english learning
<forces> and i always practice my english here
<rocko> I see interesting forces
<rocko> I am learning English.
<rocko> would be the correct way to say it
<forces> :P
<rocko> where you from forces ?
<forces> rocko, El Salvador
<rocko> o
<rocko> I see
<rocko> where is that ?
<rocko> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Salvador
<rocko> cool stuff
<rocko> so how is the weather there?
<rocko> forces ^
<rocko> http://www.newint.org/features/2005/12/01/el-salvador-guerilla.jpg
<rocko> crazy stuff
<rocko> http://www.newint.org/features/2005/12/01/el-salvador-guerilla.jpg
<rocko> whoops
<rocko> A young guerilla cradles her automatic rifle a year before the end of El Salvador’s civil war in 1992. Photo: Martin Adler / Panos Pictures Photo: Martin Adler / Panos Pictures
<linux> hey, I just installed xubuntu, how do I make it where I don't have to login on startup?
<tavasti> linux, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221302
<tavasti> btw, your nick is not very suitable for newbie
<freego> xubuntu 9.04 beta is now avaible
<freego> you can testing if you want
<freego> you can help and report bugs
<goodbyeWindows> hi all
<goodbyeWindows> just a newie here, installed xubuntu, looks nice, seem to find my way around ok..just finding it weird that my Ethernet doesn't seem to work properly. It's just a Marvell Yukon, nothing special. Any ideas?
<dingding> somebody here?
<ikonia> dingding: not here
<ikonia> dingding: don't start again
<ikonia> dingding: you're using ubuntu - this is for xubuntu support
<dingding> im not starting again
<steveccc> hi all - is there anyone here who used to be a sole gnome user who switched to xubuntu - i am interested to know any things that annoyed you and things that pleased you and generally your thoughts
<TheSheep> windowmaker users don't count? :)
<tavasti> and what about fvwm users?
<steveccc> thesheep: is that directed to me?
<kahrn> steveccc, I use gnome on my desktop and xfce on my laptop. XFCE just seems to be a little.. I dunno.. cleaner
<kahrn> and I'm loving the xubuntu login screen in 9.04 beta
<steveccc> i just wondered if it was a little raw and unpolished.  I havent used it for years but do fancy putting it on my laptop for sheer speed but thats why i was asking others opinions
<genii> xfce needs a better menu editor
<steveccc> kahrn: is the look and feel much different in 9.04
<kahrn> hmm
<kahrn> not amazingly different, but the login screen is
<vinnl> That "cleaner" thing is exactly what I feel :)
<charlie-tca> menu editor is coming in Xfce 4.8
<vinnl> \o/
<kahrn> also, I don't use xubuntu for speed
<kahrn> I'm running a pentium M with 1.4ghz or so of power, but the differences between gnome and xfce tend to be negligible once you have all the services you require running, etc
<vinnl> See http://gezeiten.org/post/2009/03/libxfce4menu-to-to-be-renamed-to-gdesktopmenu as for the menu editor :)
<tomsdale> hi - I don't have xubuntu in front of me but need to help someone on the phone.
<tomsdale> How can I change the keyboardlayout in xubuntu 8.10
<sdf2> %alsa
<sdf2> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<J_Litewski> tomsdale, it should be in the settings manager
<vinnl> tomsdale, in the Settings Manager, click "Keyboard", then the Layouts tab
<sdf2> any clue how can i setup my mic in xubuntu 8.10?
<J_Litewski> speaking of keyboards, does xubuntu still support the FN key for laptops?
<sdf2> in ubuntu i have pulseaudio
<tomsdale> c'est beau
<vinnl> J_Litewski, last time I checked it did :)
<tomsdale> thx, J_Litewski, vinnl. she found it.
<vinnl> Which was with the next version that is yet to be released :P
<J_Litewski> hmmm, it seems that it it doesn't work for the xfce-mixer then
<vinnl> sdf2, I believe you can use Pulseaudio in Xubuntu as well
<vinnl> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<J_Litewski> nor the brightness setings
<sdf2> i don't wanna use it
<vinnl> J_Litewski, well, it did for me... Which version are you using?
<sdf2> i wanna use simple alsa in xubuntu
<J_Litewski> right now, 9.04 Beta
<J_Litewski> since 8.10 had some stability issues with my laptop
<vinnl> Well, that one should definitely support it
<J_Litewski> no go here then
<vinnl> :(
<J_Litewski> filing a bug report
<sdf2> in alsamixer i set everyting to max in the capture tab
<sdf2> and the audio recorder still doesn't recognize my mic
<J_Litewski> also, when did launchpad bugs become private only?
<charlie-tca> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<J_Litewski> i filed a bug yesterday about the gnmoe-app-install bug, and it got linked to a bug i can't view
<J_Litewski> *gnome-app-install
<charlie-tca> sdf2: Make sure the mic is turned on and the volume is turned up for it in the volume control.
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: when they are filed with apport
<J_Litewski> ah
<charlie-tca> Until a member of bugcontrol or apport team releases it
<sdf2> i turned on my mic, and set everything to max in the alsamixer for capture
<sdf2> can i set somehow whats my default device
<sdf2> for capture and for playback
<sdf2> like in gnome?
<jatt> how do I activate desktop effects with xubuntu?
<vinnl> jatt, you mean the desktop effects that come with Xfce or those you also see in Ubuntu?
<dingding> compiz will work in xubuntu?
<jatt> like compiz in gnome
<jatt> does xfce has  new desktop effects?
<jatt> have
<vinnl> dingding, yes it will
<jatt> how do I activate it?
<vinnl> jatt, yeah, a little more limited than Compiz but more stable
<J_Litewski> whats a CIDSupplement?
<jatt> in gnome you can select advanced desktop effects
<vinnl> jatt, you can enable Xfce's effects under "Window Manager Tweaks" in the settings manager, "enable compositing or something"
<jatt> ok I see
<vinnl> jatt, for Compiz, I wrote a blog post on that, wait a sec
<vinnl> (It happens to be the first result when you Google for "xubuntu compiz", btw :P)
<jatt> compositor
<jatt> they should call it compiz :)
<vinnl> Here, shameless plug: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<vinnl> jatt, yeah that would _not_ be confusing :P
<jatt> ok thanks
<jatt> I will read it
<sdf2> re
<sdf2> mic is still not working any tisp?
<sdf2> *tips?
<J_Litewski> common sense question, is it plugged into the mic port?
<J_Litewski> i can't test to see if I get the same problem sdf2, my laptop doesn't have a built in mic
<sdf2> its not a laptop
<sdf2> its my desktop pc
<sdf2> its plugged in my soundcard
<sdf2> and i can hear myself if i turn up amic
<sdf2> i managed to make it work with ubuntu
<sdf2> i use alsa now instead of pulseaudio
<sdf2> i had pulseaudio when i had ubuntu installed
<sdf2> i don't wanna install pulseaudio back
<sdf2> is there a way i can set the default capturing device?
<TheSheep> yes, each application has a setting for it
<sdf2> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sdf2> change device(alsa mixer)
<sdf2> where can i find it in xfce?
<sdf2> or in terminal?
<TheSheep> xfce doesn't have it
<TheSheep> it doesn't do "one to rule them all" sound system, each application does it by itself
<sdf2> aham
<sdf2> i just opened up gnome-sound recorder
<sdf2> which is installed basically
<sdf2> i set capture to mic
<sdf2> and it doesn't recognize any voice
<TheSheep> well, gnome-sound-recorder will use the gnome settings, obviously
<sdf2> i just installed xubuntu
<TheSheep> sdf2: the xfce4-mixer doesn't show the mike as muted?
<mestmagaer> xubuntu change resolution monitor
<mestmagaer> i would put 1024x768 but is not available
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't have a resolution monitor, and there are no plans to change it
<TheSheep> no, wait
<sdf2> TheSheep: xfce4-mixer shows no mute?
<sdf2> i just see the sliders
<TheSheep> sdf2: and they are not at the bottom for the mike?
<sdf2> nop
<sdf2> i made it to the max
<TheSheep> sdf2: if you go to options, does it show more than one device?
<TheSheep> file->options
<sdf2> TheSheep: i set pcm to max, now mic is recognizing, but its capturing my output sound
<TheSheep> sdf2: set mic boost to something higher
<TheSheep> sdf2: also, make sure to select the microphone in the 'input source'
<TheSheep> you can enable that control in options if it's not displayed
<sdf2> i selected mci1 in xfce4-mixer
<sdf2> it was on mic1 in gnomemixer too with this pc
<sdf2> in gnome recorder i set it to microphone
<sdf2> the input
<sdf2> but its recording the video i play
<sdf2> i turned on mic boost
<sdf2> same
<TheSheep> maybe try alsamixer in terminal :/
<TheSheep> it might show more controls
<sdf2> the first was i tried
<sdf2> i try again
<sdf2> btw what is PCM?
<TheSheep> sdf2: the main output channel
<sdf2> if its at max it records my output otherwise nothing :S
<sdf2> it looks like no mic is the default for capture
<TheSheep> it looks to me more like the mic is working, just very quiet
<TheSheep> so you don't hear it until you make output very loud
<TheSheep> your microphone doesn't have any mute buttons?
<sdf2> nop
<sdf2> when i play a video
<sdf2> soung recorder records the video's sound
<TheSheep> hmm.. are the otehr options in the xfce4-mixer's 'input' control?
<sdf2> what should i look for?
<TheSheep> mic2 or anything, really -- it may be misnamed
<TheSheep> the drivers sometimes guess channe lnames wrong
<sdf2> if i set to mic1
<sdf2> and i slide amic to max
<sdf2> i can hear myself
<sdf2> in the speakers
<TheSheep> mestmagaer: probably your monitor is not detected properly. Try setting horizontal and vertical refresh rates in your xorg.conf
<mestmagaer> mi xorg is this
<sdf2> if i slide down PCM
<TheSheep> mestmagaer: please don't paste to the channel
<mestmagaer> Section "Device"
<mestmagaer> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<sdf2> its still recording from my output
<mestmagaer> EndSection
<mestmagaer> Section "Monitor"
<mestmagaer> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<mestmagaer> EndSection
<sdf2> somehow in the recorder program, even if i set it to mic, it still uses my pcm
<TheSheep> I really don't know the gnome-sound-recorder
<sdf2> anyhow i set it
<sdf2> it still uses pcm for input
<sdf2> i tried every 20 option
<sdf2> for input device
<sdf2> and the lol is, i muted everything in alsamixer for capture
<sdf2> but not my mic
<sdf2> lol
<sdf2> now it says audio capture settings are invalid
<sdf2> something died cause it doesn't even recognize my output for capture
<TheSheep> there is no 'sound daemon' or anything
<TheSheep> maybe some program is holding onto the device now?
<sdf2> emm i turned pcm to top now its same again
<sdf2> like i turn down pcm
<sdf2> it can't record
<sdf2> if its up
<sdf2> it records from pcm
<TheSheep> madness
<sdf2> lmao
<sdf2> i recorded some sound xD
<TheSheep> how?
<sdf2> madness
<sdf2> i set analog mixer to max
<TheSheep> so it confused channel names
<sdf2> i know it must be max like with my previous linux isntall...
<sdf2> but
<sdf2> when i opened xfce4-columecontrol thing
<sdf2> it was on mute
<sdf2> -.-'
<sdf2> i set it to max in alsamixer
<sdf2> now i'm confused
<sdf2> if i set sound recorder to master
<sdf2> it still records from mic
<sdf2> :D
<sdf2> crazy
<sdf2> now i turned down analog mixer in alsamixer
<sdf2> for playback
<sdf2> and its still working oO
<sdf2> nor anymore
<sdf2> *t
<UKGent> j/ #xubuntu offtopic
<sdf2> its bad again cry...
<TheSheep> UKGent: with a dash and without the space in front
<TheSheep> oh and it's /j
<sdf2> linux need newbies like me too...
<TheSheep> sdf2: linux needs newbies teh most
<sdf2> or it never going to be used by more people
<TheSheep> yup
<sdf2> its really annoying, that its bad again :S
<UKGent> lmao  you must think I am a right 'dumbass'   I like to say 'absent minded professor'  ...
<TheSheep> UKGent: nah, I make typos all the time
 * charlie-tca thinks more like "Got to do it right! even when it's wrong"
<UKGent> TheSheep You are being too kind...
<vinnl> You're still not in -offtopic ;-)
<UKGent> Roll of drumbs - to be fair - I am working in another workspace on something else as well lol
<sdf2> if i set recorder to microphone its not recording
<sdf2> if i set to master
<sdf2> its recording
<TheSheep> sdf2: don't pay attention to the names, they are wrong obviously
<sdf2> yes
<TheSheep> sdf2: just find a combination that works
<sdf2> that was my only problem...
<sdf2> i set everything correctly and ...
<sdf2> going nuts again cause just this little missnamed thing
<TheSheep> include the make and model of your sound card in teh bug report
<sdf2> where can i do this bugreport?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sdf2> i should check the channel's topic
<TheSheep> unfortunately you have to register :(
<sdf2> i hate that i have to register everywhere :P
<TheSheep> yeah
<sdf2> but some bots can kill a forum/site in a sec
<vinnl> Launchpad needs to become an OpenID client as well :)
<charlie-tca> It is, isn't it. It used the same name and password for me as the wikis
<vinnl> It's only a provider, AFAIK
<vinnl> And the wiki is a client, I believe
<vinnl> Thought it might be the case that it only allows LP-OpenID's
<charlie-tca> Weird.
<sdf2> emm
<UKGent> I am making the first tentative steps towards daring to open a terminal and have a 'bash' at 'BASH'  So if I disappear for a few days... the worst has happened!
<sdf2> no bug
<sdf2> it was some glitch i think
<sdf2> now its working with mic set for capture
<sdf2> funny
<sdf2> i go do a restart and start reading the biblic
<sdf2> :)
<Slonkie> Anyone in here using Maple 11 for linux?
<UKGent> Slonkie not for Linux - I do have a Windows Maple 10 but have not used it for ages. Maple is a big bloated Application IMHO but with a powerful Math Engine
<Slonkie> yeah well, as you mentioned it's a powerful math engine and we use it at my school
<Slonkie> but when i'm installing it, it dosn't show up in the applications :/
<UKGent> Slonkie - well I am a Linux rookie but I know that applications like that often don't show up on the Menus
<sdf2> i rebooted my system
<UKGent> Linux seems to be able to put stuff just about anywhere
<sdf2> now it says audio capture devices are invalid
<sdf2> -.-'
<Slonkie> Then i looked trough the maple folder i installed in, and i chouldn't find how to run the application..
<sdf2> and mic is bad again
<UKGent> Ask TheSheep He knows everything !
<sdf2> can u try, and not be a kid?
<vinnl> UKGent, it depends... When an application provides an installer for Ubuntu and Xubuntu and the likes (i.e. a file that ends in .deb), it will get a menu entry just fine
<Slonkie> this is a .bin
<UKGent> vinnl Thanks - yes. It depends on the installer as you say
<vinnl> Slonkie, then you can blame the application creator for not creating a menu file for the application ;-)
<UKGent> Some downloads come in these Tarball archive things don't they?   They seem to get auto extracted and then you can often just click the exec
<vinnl> Well, yeah, some do, but that's kind of bad practice
<sdf2> now this is crazy, mic isn't working again...
<Slonkie> But i should be able to use it even tho it doesn't create a menu entry ;)
<sdf2> every setup i made disappeared...
<vinnl> On the other hand, if you want to support many different Linux distributions, creating an appropriate package for each is a lot of work
<UKGent> vinnl I am glad you said that because I intuitively thought that it is not good somehow
<vinnl> Slonkie, yes, of course... I don't really know the application so I don't really know where to look... Is it a free download?
<Slonkie> No it's expensive :(
<vinnl> Well, then I can only suggest you try typing 'maple' in a terminal window
<UKGent> Maple is very expensive ! I know - I bought Maple 10
<Slonkie> I tried, diden't work :(
<Slonkie> I'm glad my school is paying, UKGent :P
<vinnl> Slonkie, and if you type 'map', then press Tab, what do you see?
<UKGent> Slonkie - lucky you - can you not use Search to find the location ?
<Slonkie> hmm i'm gonna try that, first i have to install it agian :)
<sdf2> is there anyway i can save my alsamixer config?
<sdf2> or where does xubuntu store it?
<vinnl> Slonkie, or perhaps 'xmaple', as this page mentions: http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_run_Maple_on_NetBSD/i386
<vinnl> Ah, Slonkie, did you pick a directory to install Maple in?
<UKGent> vinnl would it not usually put it in the bin directory ?
<Slonkie> Yes, vinnl.
<vinnl> Slonkie, then there's a folder named 'bin' inside, that contains a maple or xmaple file, which you can double-click to run it
<vinnl> UKGent, all depends on the developer, but apparently Maple's did so ;-)
<Slonkie> heh i tried that vinnl.. maple doesn't start
<vinnl> Slonkie, both maple and xmaple?
<Slonkie> oh now it works
<vinnl> Ah good :)
<Slonkie> xmaple did the trick, thanks vinnl :)
<vinnl> yw :)
<UKGent> vinnl so if you get a choice of installation downloads - it is best to choose the Deb one ?
<vinnl> UKGent, yep, always
<vinnl> In fact, usually when a .deb is not available, I don't install it
<vinnl> UKGent, by the way, when you install files using the "Add/Remove..." or "Synaptic Package Manager" options from the menu, that's also fine (it downloads and installs .deb files in the background)
<vinnl> In fact, that's the best option because those .deb files are provided by the Ubuntu developers and thus checked for not being malicious and for adhering to such things as providing menu files ;-)
<Slonkie> Would i be able to add Maple to the Office menu in the Applications menu?
<UKGent> vinnl and is it best to use the terminal to install a freshly downloaded deb application ? If the Add/Remove or Synaptic do not list it ?
<vinnl> Slonkie, you can, wait a sec
<vinnl> UKGent, well, you can install a downloaded deb application by just double-clicking on it ;-). If Add/Remove or Synaptic doesn't list it or the version provided there is too old, you can do that
<UKGent> vinnl  shows how much I know - I was doing the opposite and avoiding debian - the name has such a legendary (Robin Hood) reputation lol
<vinnl> Haha, well, Xubuntu is based on Ubuntu which is based on Debian, so... ;-)
<vinnl> Though you should take care to download .deb packages made for Ubuntu
<vinnl> (Or Xubuntu, of course)
<UKGent> vinnl I was messing around with RPM (which I really don't understand) or Tarballs, which I sort of partially understand ...
<vinnl> UKGent, .rpm's are what distributions like Fedora use instead of .deb files, tarballs are just archives (like .zip's, e.g.) that often contain the source-code or distribution-independent (but unintegrated) executable files)
<vinnl> *-)
<vinnl> Slonkie, what's the folder the xmaple file is in?
<UKGent> vinnl so it is just like Windows exec files - you just have to ask yourself 'do I trust the originator of this application' before double clicking ?
<vinnl> UKGent, yes
<vinnl> (And yeah, it's a complicated story, but that's the way it is...)
<UKGent> vinnl thanks for explaining all of that - it is confusing for 'newbies' because you get the impression that most apps are delivered via archive files and that there will always be an exec to click onto, to activate the installation
<Slonkie> /root/maple11/bin/ vinnl :)
<vinnl> UKGent, yeah well, the main confusion stems from the fact that in Windows, you download files and execute them, while in Xubuntu, you mostly install stuff from the Add/Remove... application
<Slonkie> which is even easier than in windows!
<Slonkie> too many people thinks the opposite
<vinnl> Yeah it is, and you even get automatic updates :)
<UKGent> vinnl So you are better off learning about configuring your repositories and mirrors , rather than messing around with 'one off' downloads via websites ?
<vinnl> Slonkie, ehm... I created a menu file for you, shall I explain where to save it or do you just want a command that saves it to the right location? ;-)
<UKGent> vinnl that is, if you are interested in an app that is not in the main (default) lists
<vinnl> UKGent, well, if you run Xubuntu, most application you'll want are available with the default repositories, so there's most of the time not even a need to configure that
<Slonkie> Well i guess you chould just tell me where to put it
<vinnl> UKGent, yep
<vinnl> Slonkie, OK, wait, I'll upload it somewhere
<vinnl> Slonkie, OK, this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139090/plain/
<Slonkie> Cool
<vinnl> Slonkie, you'll want to save that to .local/share/applications in your home directory
<Slonkie> with what name?
<vinnl> Ehm, doesn't really matter as long as it ends in .desktop... I'd say maple.desktop :)
<Slonkie> Cool, many thanks :)
<UKGent> vinnl one thing I have learned is that you can basically save things anywhere convenient but don't put them in the root folder !
<vinnl> After it's saved it should appear in your menu... You can force reloading the menu with sudo update-desktop-database
<UKGent> Unless they have to be run as 'root'  - I suppose
<vinnl> UKGent, well... You can save it anywhere if you're logged in as root, but you'll mostly want to save your files in your home directory
<Slonkie> Thanks great vinnl. i can't say how much i appriciate this :)
<J_Litewski> does ubuntu support MP4?
<UKGent> vinnl yes - but I assume that it is bad security to place anything in the root directory?
<vinnl> J_Litewski, yes, though you might need to install something for that (I believe you're asked to install it when you double-click an MP4 file)
<vinnl> Slonkie, you're welcome :)
<vinnl> UKGent, yeah, well, it's bad practice to place anything outside your home directory manually
<UKGent> vinnl - right
<J_Litewski> kk, ty vinnl. I'm trying to bypass the fact that all the flash plugins for Ubuntu don't work
<vinnl> Hmm, that's odd... How do they not work?
<J_Litewski> with streaming video, it doesn't connect, and with other movies, it's hit and miss with bad quality
<vinnl> J_Litewski, which plugin are you using?
<UKGent> Litewski - mine seem to - I always test everything against the NASA Home Site - even Chrome had trouble coping with some of their peculiarities - I just used the gstreamer additions
<J_Litewski> right now, Gnash
<vinnl> J_Litewski, well, that's expected with that one, as that only supports Flash v.7, while the newest is 9
<vinnl> J_Litewski, you might want to install "Xubuntu Restricted Extras", which adds support for a whole lot of things like Java, Flash, MP4, etc.
<J_Litewski> i also have swfdec and adobe flash, even though adobe doesn't come up on firefox's plug-in list
<vinnl> I'd recommend you to remove them all and then install the restricted extras package, which should install Adobe's, and then see what's wrong
<J_Litewski> kk
<UKGent> And you can always just install flash anyway - if you don't mind using non-free ?
<J_Litewski> how do you remove a plugin? disable it?
<vinnl> No just uninstall them
<J_Litewski> in a package manager?
<vinnl> J_Litewski, yeah, Add/Remove... should do
<UKGent> vinnl I had trouble with Flash and just ended up finding the main Adobe package in Add/Remove and installed it. It makes you agree to the terms & conditions and just installs it same as you would on a windows sys.
<vinnl> Yeah I know, that's what we're going to do now :)
<UKGent> vinnl - I feel a traitor to the 'free' cause doing it ... but you need flash for many sites these days - in my case NASA
<J_Litewski> I have xubuntu restricted extras installed
<vinnl> Yeah well, I like telling myself how I care for free software and such, but in the end, I just want to use quality software free of charge ;-)
<vinnl> J_Litewski, OK... And what do you get if you visit a Flash website now?
<J_Litewski> i had it installed
<J_Litewski> i may uninstall it and reinstall it
<vinnl> Oh OK... And now that you removed all the Flash plugins, is it still installed?
<UKGent> vinnl I take what I call the 'idealistic/pragmatic view. You champion Free Software but don't 'cut your nose off to spite your face'  !
<J_Litewski> the only flash plugin was the adobe one
<J_Litewski> i have a bunch of GStreamer plugins installed too
<vinnl> J_Litewski, ah... Did you select "All available applications" in the drop-down menu next to "Show:" in Add/Remove...?
<vinnl> Oh wait, obviously you have
<UKGent> and then there is the MS version of 'flash'  ... 'silverlight'   what a load of rubbish but I suppose we will end up accommodating it...
<vinnl> But were Gnash and Swfdec not mentioned at all?
<J_Litewski> nope, i installed thouse through firefox's plugin manager
<vinnl> J_Litewski, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<J_Litewski> 9.04 Beta
<UKGent> Litewski yes - the gstreamer set was the only set which got the NASA site fully working for me.. video that is.
<vinnl> J_Litewski, hmm, that really is odd.... Could you check in Synaptic Package Manager whether they're listed there?
<J_Litewski> yep
<J_Litewski> in firefpx's plugin manager, i got Three flash plugins, the offical one that doesn't work, Gnash, and another one that says its Flash 9.0 r999
<UKGent> Time for tea/dinner here in the UK - best of luck with your 'Flash' Litewski   bfn
<J_Litewski> ty
<UKGent> by vinnl
<vinnl> Bye UKGent
<vinnl> J_Litewski, and are they listed in Synaptic?
<J_Litewski> loading that now
<vinnl> Oh, and what's that other one called?
<vinnl> I was wrong earlier, btw, the latest version of Flash is not 9 but 10
<genii> vinnl: No, 10 is out
<J_Litewski> it's Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115 (offical), Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 (Gnash is in the discription), and Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 (no discription)
<vinnl> genii, yeah that's what I said :)
<vinnl> Hmm, strange... Perhaps because you're running an unreleased version of Xubuntu or something
<genii> vinnl: Mis-read, apologies :)
<vinnl> np ;-)
<J_Litewski> it didn't work with any version of XubuntuI used
<vinnl> Yeah, I'm referring to the odd Flash entries
<J_Litewski> found it in the package manager
<vinnl> J_Litewski, OK, could you remove gnash and swfdec?
<J_Litewski> kk
<J_Litewski> what is kipi?
<vinnl> It says "KDE Image Plugin Interface" in the description. Why?
<knome> !info kipi
<ubottu> Package kipi does not exist in intrepid
<knome> right. :P
<vinnl> !info kipi-plugins
<ubottu> kipi-plugins (source: kipi-plugins): image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3637 kB, installed size 13656 kB
<J_Litewski> ah, the package manager said something about it
<J_Litewski> that it wasn't going to be removed
<sdf2> is there any way to browse my home lan with xubuntu?
<vinnl> Hmm...
<sdf2> with thunar maybe?
<J_Litewski> do you want me to remove the offical flash plugin too?
<vinnl> sdf2, I believe you had to look at pyneighborhood for that
<vinnl> J_Litewski, perhaps reinstall that, just to be sure
<vinnl> knome, could you take it from here? Dinner's ready here :P
<sdf2> ok i try
<knome> vinnl, sorry, no time :/
<sdf2> and with this i can see my 2nd harddrive?
<sdf2> or how can  i see that?
<vinnl> Hmm, TheSheep? :)
<vinnl> You should be able to see that with Thunar
<J_Litewski> ok, reinstalled
<sdf2> in which folder?
<sdf2> or like a seperate device?
<vinnl> J_Litewski, OK, and you removed Gnash and swfdec?
<J_Litewski> yep
<vinnl> sdf2, it should be listed on the left, if it's not, it's probably a bug
<TheSheep> vinnl: yes?
<sdf2> its not listed
<vinnl> J_Litewski, and what does it say if you visit a Flash-based website now?
<J_Litewski> not sure, let me start firefox
<vinnl> TheSheep, if you could take J_Litewski  through making Flash work, I need to get to dinner ;-)
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: where are we now?
<vinnl> TheSheep, he just reinstalled Adobe's Flash and removed swfdec and Gnash
<TheSheep> !ntfs | sdf2
<ubottu> sdf2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<J_Litewski> nothing
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: try renaming the .mozilla directory in your home directory (it's hidden, you have to enable displaying hidden files in view menu in thunar)
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: and starting firefox again
<J_Litewski> no plugins listed in firefox's plugin manager
<vinnl> OK, then I'm off for dinner, good luck J_Litewski and TheSheep, and sdf2  ;-)
<J_Litewski> how do i display hidden files?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: ctrl+h or view->show hidden files
<sdf2> btw, my machine doesn't see my 2nd harddrive
<sdf2> i checked it with: df -h
<TheSheep> sdf2: does fdisk -l list it?
<sdf2> ye
<TheSheep> sdf2: df only shows mounted drives
<sdf2> that one sees
<TheSheep> sdf2: try mounting it manually
<TheSheep> !mount
<sdf2> ubottu don't like u :D
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't like u :D
<sdf2> poor bot...
<TheSheep> he's helpful
<J_Litewski> there we go
<TheSheep> (she? it?)
<knome> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<J_Litewski> ty TheSheep
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: it works?
<J_Litewski> seems to be working now
<TheSheep> great :)
<TheSheep> I didn't expect it to mbe so easy :P
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> firefox once freaked out on me in windows when i had a conflicting add-on installed
<J_Litewski> it wouldn't display CSS2 properties correctly
<TheSheep> browsers are becoming too complicated to my tastes
<TheSheep> I'm almost afraid the next browser will be called Skynet
<J_Litewski> eh, just as long as I can watch my movies and play my games im all good
<J_Litewski> the next-gen web browser will be Cloud-capible, i know it
<sdf2> i installed pyneighborhood
<sdf2> and click on the home workgroup
<sdf2> and it says failed to scan
<J_Litewski> now, what would cause xubuntu not to automount a drive, even if you tell it too
<tdn> How do I make a bootable USB thumb drive with the new 9.04 Beta Xubuntu ISO? I have just downloaded the desktop i386 version iso.
<sdf2> i opened pyneighborhood as root
<sdf2> and now i see my lan but
<sdf2> i can't mount any drives
<sdf2> any clue?
<J_Litewski> sdf2, does xubuntu automount a CD if you put one in your CD drive?
<sdf2> yes
<J_Litewski> hmm, ok
<sdf2> k i did it...
<sdf2> its ok now
<Slonkie> is it possible to make a shell script that automaticly logs into my server using ssh?
<J_Litewski> stupid middle click
<sdf2> why?
<sdf2> i didn't clicked it in te last 5 years
<J_Litewski> sometimes I do because my left clicker is broken somewhat
<sdf2> :S
<J_Litewski> only the edge by the right click button works
<sdf2> i understand what u feel, my middle click is on the wheel
<J_Litewski> where do you go to see what monitor your using in xubuntu?
<sdf2> maybe in graphics card driver?
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> didn't think to check there
<sdf2> i can set this in nvidia x server settings
<sdf2> don't know what if other card
<J_Litewski> where is the graphics card window at?
<sdf2> applications/system/
<sdf2> in the menu
<J_Litewski> nope
<sdf2> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sdf2> stores the graphics settings if i'm right
<TheSheep> Slonkie: yes, you can make it authenticate with a key
<sdf2> at least my driver saves everything there
<Slonkie> ehm.. i want it to start the ssh tunnel
<TheSheep> Slonkie: sure
<Slonkie> Running my proxy trough the tunnel, and i hate to type it in everytime
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: try xrandr in terminal
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: or xdpyinfo
<J_Litewski> is there any way to see what driver it's using?
<TheSheep> you can see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<J_Litewski> since two days ago, I need to press Fn+F3 to get the screen to display correctly
<J_Litewski> and Xubuntu also doesn't save my settings for the display eighter
<TheSheep> ah, got it, xvinfo
<J_Litewski> it just says screen #0
<TheSheep> check the log then
<J_Litewski> i didn't see anything
<slow-motion> hi
<J_Litewski> does anyone recommend the ext4 filesystem? i'm trying to liven up my system a bit
<forces> im using ext4 right now
<forces> i have no had any problem
<UKGent> Hi everyone
<J_Litewski> hi UKGent
<J_Litewski> problem is, i'm not sure I can switch over to the ext4 filesystem without a LiveCD
<UKGent> Just trying out my first few commands on BASH - found out that if you put a space within your Directory Names, BASH cannot identify them. Took the space out and then you can do cd and stuff like that
<UKGent> Is that right?
<pleia2> UKGent: just escape the spaces with a \
<pleia2> so "Directory Name" is "Directory\ Name"
<pleia2> same with other characters that are have other meanings in bash (like !)
<UKGent> Ah ....  when all else fails , ask the experts ! I am going to try that out ...
<UKGent> I know it is probably bad practise to put spaces in Dir names but it is more intuitive
<TheSheep> no, it's ok, Linux is civilized :)
<UKGent> I know this is boring but I want to start at absolute 'ground zero'
<TheSheep> it's probably a bad idea to put a dash at the begining of a file name though
<TheSheep> because then most programs will treat them as options
<UKGent> TheSheep point taken - it is the spaces I like to use, for obvious reasons
<TheSheep> and *never* leave a file called '-delete' in your directory :)
<UKGent> TheSheep lol I try to avoid anything that looks like a reserved word anyhow
<TheSheep> 'find *'  might get it worng then...
<TheSheep> of course, to avoid that you should ude 'find - *' in scripts
<TheSheep> but nobody ever does that
<knome> TheSheep, krhm
<UKGent> I have got the hang of using ls and its various parameters, like -a -t etc
<knome> UKGent, command --help
<TheSheep> in practice only -l and -a are useful
<knome> UKGent, or man command
<UKGent> and .. to go up a level seems good
<UKGent> is man manual?
<TheSheep> yes
<UKGent> good guess lol
<TheSheep> man 'command' will tell you about the command
<UKGent> that is useful
<TheSheep> 'man woman': no entry
<TheSheep> ;)
<UKGent> or man mountain ?
<knome> !woman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woman
<knome> d'oh!
<TheSheep> knome: you know zsh?
<UKGent> or man idontreallyknowwhatiamdoing
<TheSheep> UKGent: there is also 'apropos' that searches the manual
<knome> TheSheep, not really.
<UKGent> that sounds almost classical
<TheSheep> knome: try running zsh and typing 'fire?' in the prompt
<TheSheep> knome: without the ''
<knome> i haven't got zsh installed :P
<TheSheep> % fire?
<TheSheep> zsh: no matches found
<knome> right...
<UKGent> that was a mistake - just tried man gnome2    I don't think I have that much time tonight !
<TheSheep> come on, it's funny :P
<TheSheep> UKGent: yeah, you can learn perl tomorrow
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> one language a day
<TheSheep> slow-motion: sleep well
<UKGent> call me old fashioned but I love just operating with text sometimes - it is so quick and powerful
<UKGent> I like the way it gives you the percentage as well as the line no
<UKGent> how do you get out of the manual ?
<knome> q
<TheSheep> and ? gives you a reminder of different keys available
<UKGent> knome thanks
<UKGent> TheSheep thanks
<TheSheep> sorry, that's h
<TheSheep> for help
<UKGent> lol I wondered why nothing happened
<TheSheep> ? is for backward search
<UKGent> Linux is really quite intuitive in the way it 'talks' to you - not what I was expecting at all
<TheSheep> I like the word "consistent"
<TheSheep> the only intuitive interface is the nipple
<UKGent> TheSheep Perhaps that was the wrong word... what I meant was , it uses fairly natural language
<TheSheep> for an English speaker :)
<UKGent> TheSheep lol well yes
<TheSheep> verb noun and all that
<TheSheep> although many modern programs use 'noun verb adjective'
<UKGent> TheSheep maybe we should look at that. Maybe programming languages are too influenced by our habitual grammatical structures. Maybe a Chinese person could devise a totally different sort of logical structure ?   Veering 'off topic' again !
<TheSheep> UKGent: they sure are. Have you heard about teh language 'Ruby'?
<TheSheep> UKGent: 'Ruby on Rails' and such
<TheSheep> it's a language developed by the Japanese, completely wicked
<UKGent> TheSheep I have heard of it yes - it is listed on the packages on synaptic I think
<UKGent> I would be really interested in that, if it is what you are describing
<TheSheep> in western languages you do soemthign like "for variable in list do command"
<TheSheep> in Ruby you do "list.each(command)"
<UKGent> TheSheep That sounds 'totally cool' to use a modern expression !
<UKGent> I also hear that LISP is pretty special  Is that what emacs is built around ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> lisp doesn't have grammar
<TheSheep> you write a parsing tree directly
<UKGent> TheSheep Yes - you can more or less write your own language as you go along , sort of
<TheSheep> but you can also write 'macros' that will act as commands, replaced by fragments of the parsing tree -- so you build your own grammar in fact
<TheSheep> from the grammatical point of view TeX is also interesting
<TheSheep> it's a language for typesetting text
<UKGent> TheSheep that sounds amazing - Stallman himself originated emacs, so I understand - he is a legend
<TheSheep> but it has full power of programming languages
<UKGent> TheSheep Tex is used in mathematics ?
<UKGent> I think there is an editor you can download
<TheSheep> it's used for typesetting any text, but it's liked by mathematicians because it makes typesetting formulas easy
<TheSheep> actually, mathematicians usually use LaTeX, which is a set of macros, a library, so to say, over TeX
<TheSheep> there is another set of macros called 'beamer' that lets you make beatiful pdf slideshows easily
<UKGent> I am going to get the editor on here - I already have emacs 22 I think. Only got to the stage of learning how to navigate the text but it has a turuorial.  Ah yes LaTex that is what I had heard of
<UKGent> sorry 'tutorial' lol
<TheSheep> emacs also has a psychiatrist :)
<TheSheep> under 'help' menu :)
<TheSheep> I've heard it became necessary at certain stage
<UKGent> TheSheep what ? !!   You mean emacs sort of gets psychologically disturbed lol
<UKGent> I can see that it is a very powerful bit of kit - I am not fooled by the slightly ungainly, old fashioned exterior ...
<TheSheep> who knows, it always looks to me like it's secretely planning to kill me
<TheSheep> I feel safer with vim
<UKGent> TheSheep I feel drawn to emacs - something to do with Stallman - if he devised it, it is probably capable of a lot more than people think !
<UKGent> he seems a very smart man to me
<TheSheep> the BSD guys weren't dumb either
<UKGent> 'the chief GNU'isance
<TheSheep> he's become a celebrity, and I don't really like it, although I do understand why he needs to do that
<UKGent> Yes - as our Ian Drury once put it in one of his lyrics   'they're ain't half bin some clever ba****ds'
<UKGent> TheSheep I know what you mean - he can come across as being egotistical as well but I do not believe that he is really. As you say, it is all part of the strategy ...
<TheSheep> I don't like all that scheming, I just want to write code :)
<UKGent> TheSheep I know - I just want to learn and be free to do what I want with my own box. Unfortunately, without people like him, we would probably not be able to.
<UKGent> I absolutely hate the way MS hide things and try to make out you can do stuff but really just want you to do what they want you to do and not find out too much
<UKGent> I am naturally nosey !
<UKGent> but my Nephew, who is 17, is just not interested. He has the ability but got quite annoyed at my interest in computers. He told me that he is happy to be dumb and just use them as presented to him. More or less told me to get lost. So I told him to get lost! Petty but i chucked him off my lists and said that I have not the time to waste with lazy, negative people lol  oh dear....
<brandonban6> I just like free stuff :)
<brandonban6> so I'll force myself to learn it..........because its nerdy and because its free.
<UKGent> brandon - he does not even care about that !
<brandonban6> UKGent, is he one of those that call paying for a mac "worth it"?
<UKGent> brandon but there you are 'because it's nerdy'  lol that is good enough for me
<UKGent> brandonban6 No - he is disparaging about anyone who does not use Windows. He thinks we are a bunch of posers. What annoys me is that that is not my motive at all. I am 50 with heart disease. I gave up posing a long time ago. It is honestly just curiosity with me.
<UKGent> I like Macs but I would not pay the price for one when there is Linux - after all, it is virtually the same sort of OS
<brandonban6> UKGent, agreed
<Slonkie> + Linux is so much more fun that OSX
<Slonkie> :D
<UKGent> Slonkie brandonban6 The thing is - he has a girlfriend over in the US and wants to go back to work. He need a 'Green Card' which is difficult to obtain from the UK (despite the fact that we are one of your most loyal allies !) He is good at IT and I was trying to get him going on Linux as a way of gaining proficiency....   In the end I wished him the best of luck with his Microsoft job interview.. that went down well lol
<brandonban6> The American economy is a slump right now, it is hard for anyone to find a job. Good luck to him indeed.
<TheSheep> I actually got a mac at work, I couldn't use macosx, it's very different from linux
<TheSheep> 2 hours of looking for the console :)
<TheSheep> so I installed xubuntu on it :)
<brandonban6> Lol @ TheSheep , what do you do ?
<UKGent> brandonban6 and that is why you need to learn to 'patch' the existing systems and servers. So learning Linux or LAMP is the way to go but he just is not interested... such is youth sometimes (apologies to present company)  lol installed ubunto on a MAC lol
<TheSheep> brandonban6: sysop
<TheSheep> UKGent: it's a pretty good computer, once you connect normal, full keyboard and a two-button mouse, really
<brandonban6> <--24 years old. Madly in love with Linux.......just got my linux+ not to long ago, aiming for more security field job (sec+, gsec and CISSP are on the roadmap for next certs).
<UKGent> TheSheep lol that is so funny IMHO  Apple would not be impressed with that - you ought to do a Utube Video on what you did and annoy them with it !
<TheSheep> UKGent: meh, I don't care, I just want to get my work done
<UKGent> TheSheep I want to get 'back to basics' I can see myself just disappearing into pure text space via the emacs ...   I am probably going through a mid-life crisis of some sort !
<TheSheep> UKGent: let me know when you start playing rogue or nethack
<UKGent> The thing is - I know nothing at present ... but I like that - sort of 'Zen Mind'  a blank page to write on , tabula Rasa (or whatever the Latin is)
<UKGent> and my short term memory is terrible but I don't care - my comp has a lot of memory lol
<TheSheep> you should make notes in zim :)
<UKGent> TheSheep is that an Xubuntu app. or BASH, emacs or what ?
<Slonkie> is it possible to make xubuntu lock the computer on the "windows button+L" ?
<TheSheep> UKGent: xubuntu application, kind of a notepad, very convenient for notes
<TheSheep> Slonkie: yes
<TheSheep> Slonkie: just remap it from the default alt+ctrl+del
<Slonkie> where would i be able to do that
<TheSheep> UKGent: not installed by default
<Slonkie> ?
<UKGent> TheSheep I will have a look - and thanks for steering me back on topic !
<TheSheep> Slonkie: in the keyboard settings
<UKGent> TheSheep won't be long before I just do it on the terminal .... is that this apt-get thing?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install zim
<TheSheep> that's one of those 'noun verb noun' modern apps ;)
<UKGent> TheSheep I got that right !  sudo - that is like going root only not using su -l   ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it does a single command as root
<UKGent> right
<TheSheep> "super user do"
<TheSheep> "super user, do [ask] apt-get [to] install zim [please]"
<tavasti> su = set user
<tavasti> sudo = set user do ...
<UKGent> TheSheep that was quick ! and no mouse   just had to do a cd ~ to get up the tree
<TheSheep> actually most commands work anywhere you are in the tree
<UKGent> Great watching it all load in the terminal whilst still in chat
<UKGent> TheSheep this seemed to want me to be some place else - for some reason. Didn't know what to do so I found myself pressing cd ~
<UKGent> and it has placed the app in Accessories ..
<TheSheep> btw, 'cd' alone is equivalent to 'cd ~'
<gorgut> is there a way to list all groups on a system?
<gorgut> (in the command line)
<TheSheep> gorgut: cat /etc/groups
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> gorgut: cat /etc/group
<TheSheep> gorgut: cat /etc/group | cut -d: -f1   if you only want the names
<UKGent> TheSheep so zim is a desktop wiki ? interesting
<TheSheep> UKGent: I like it, because it doesn't have a save button, and I can make links between notes
<gorgut> TheSheep,  whenever jaunty goes final, to upgrade my intrepid system, what do I have to do to upgrade? just add the repos to sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<TheSheep> UKGent: I usually make one page per day with kind a log of what I did or learned, then move larger stuff to separate pages, leaving a link and linking from other days
<TheSheep> !upgrade | gorgut
<ubottu> gorgut: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<UKGent> brb got to attend to my elderly mother - whom I help to look after (true)  TheSheep yes - I like that idea , I shall have a play with it later. That is why it is described as a Wiki ?
<TheSheep> gorgut: apt-get update in the middle, that's what I usually do, although it's not the recommended way, I think
<TheSheep> UKGent: well, it's similar to a wiki from a technical point of view
<UKGent> TheSheep yes - I can see that - looks good back later
<brandonban6> I'm going to do a backup, reformat my HDD to ext4, then install the upgrade
<TheSheep> brandonban6: you know you can upgrade ext3 to ext4?
<TheSheep> brandonban6: ext4 is backwards compatible
<UKGent> See ya later folks and thanks to everyone who has helped, had a chat or commented !
<brandonban6> TheSheep, really, w/o formatting???
<brandonban6> later UKGent
<TheSheep> brandonban6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973701
<brandonban6> TheSheep, s EXPERIMENTAL and ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED haha
<TheSheep> brandonban6: so a backup is a good idea anyways
<brandonban6> :D
<gorgut> what is this new filesystem that is supposed to replace the ext series of filesystems?
<stegel> i am working with a mythbuntu install of xubuntu and a siig soundwave 5.1 soundcard
<gorgut> Btr or something?
<TheSheep> brandonban6: you know, there are two kinds of users: those who make backups and those who will be making backups
<stegel> aplay -l shows the card, but i get no audio out
<brandonban6> TheSheep,  probably good practice most of the times.
<brandonban6> agreed
<gorgut> BtrFS, maybe?
<TheSheep> stegel: alsamixer and unmute it
<stegel> TheSHeep
<stegel> done that
<TheSheep> no improvement? :(
<stegel> nope
<gorgut> grrr... setting up ssh is not going well...
<Jampiter> I have both kdm and gdm installed. Kdm is active. How do I change this to gdm?
<TheSheep> Jampiter: with update-alternatives
<TheSheep> gorgut: what's difficulet in that? it's a single command
<Jampiter> TheSheep: How do I do that?
<gorgut> TheSheep, my router isn't cooperating. i can ssh fine on the lan, just not from away
<TheSheep> Jampiter: I just do 'sudo upadte-alternatives --all' and do all the choices, there is a better way if you remember the name...
<TheSheep> gorgut: you need to forward port 22
<TheSheep> gorgut: and ssh to the address of your router
<J_Litewski> what are some good ext3 tweaks that I can do to improve xubuntu?
<gorgut> TheSheep, did that, thought AT&T might be blocking 22 for some odd reason, so I tried changing it to 8888 (just picked a number) still no dice
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: it comes with relatively good defaults
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, it's an older Lappy
<J_Litewski> it is suposta run win2k, even though it was running xp craptaskular
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: noatime maybe
<J_Litewski> did that
<Jampiter> Thanks TheSheep
<J_Litewski> i did some googling, did the noatime and some other tweak
<J_Litewski> just wondering if there was more
<TheSheep> it's usually not worth it
<TheSheep> you will get better improvements compiling own kernel
<TheSheep> but that's a little inconvenient
<J_Litewski> maybe that'll fix my display problems
<TheSheep> kernel doesn't do display, not yet
<J_Litewski> ah
<TheSheep> it only gives access to the device to X drivers
<TheSheep> there are plans to move that into kernel
<J_Litewski> and the X drivers control the display?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> at least in graphics mode
<TheSheep> intext mode it's kernel
<J_Litewski> so if my dispaly keeps reverting to 12xx by something, it's the X drivers fault?
<TheSheep> they probably fail do detect your monitor properly
<TheSheep> specifying the vertical and horizontal refresh rates may help
<J_Litewski> how the hell do i fix that? because resetting my display is getting old
<TheSheep> ^^
<TheSheep> in xorg.conf
<J_Litewski> ah
<TheSheep> google should have examples
<J_Litewski> kk, ty TheSheep
<TheSheep> HorizRefresh
<J_Litewski> if i run into any problems, i'll ask
<TheSheep> you can try which values work for your screen with xvidtune
<J_Litewski> is it a problem if the terminal says that there isn't a xorg.conf file in /ect/X11/?
<Brad450> anyone know how to update a kernel?
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TheSheep> Brad450: it's updated with all other packages
<J_Litewski> found my problem, it's still configured to use my desktop monitor
<dasTexasNoob> howdy: how can I have a vfat partition show on Win XP?
<TheSheep> dasTexasNoob: ask in ##windows
<CloseYetFar> im pretty sure a vfat partition should work automatically on WinXP
<CloseYetFar> What are you trying to do?
<J_Litewski> where can I find the data to change the settings from my Sony SMD-M51 to my Dell Inspiron 1000 screen
<dasTexasNoob> well, I created a vfat partition in xubuntu using fdisk and formatted it using mkfs.vfat. but it won't show up in my win xp
<CloseYetFar> what does it say when you go to disk management
<CloseYetFar> under windows
<dasTexasNoob> CloseYetFar: this might sound stupid but where is disk mgmt in win xp?
<UKGent> Playing around with Zim
<UKGent> I like the little arrow on the RHS of the Xfce Windows - you can pull down the windows from anywhere on the Canvas - useful
<CloseYetFar> right click on My computer and select manage, then look for disk management
<dasTexasNoob> CloseYetFar: LOl, found it but I can't seem to add it
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, how do i reset myxorg.conf file?
<dasTexasNoob> CloseYetFar: kind of stupid to ask win questions here. sorry everybody
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: rename it and make an empty one
<J_Litewski> and when I restart, it'll reset it?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: no need to restart
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: just kill X with alt+ctrl+backspace
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: it will autodetect settings when xorg.conf is empty
<dasTexasNoob> CYF thank you. have a good one
<J_Litewski> ah, sweet, ty
<J_Litewski> will it kill all of my graphical processes too?
<J_Litewski> ctrl+alt+backspace didn't kill X
<J_Litewski> well, that fixed it
<J_Litewski> X would not die
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: that's strange, is it Jaunty?
<J_Litewski> TheSheep: yep
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: they disable it in there, no idea why
<J_Litewski> it would be a nice feature to have
<J_Litewski> now I just have to reconfigure everything back to what it was
<J_Litewski> ok, this is interesting, xorg.conf is o bytes
<J_Litewski> *0 bytes
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, aperently, the newest Jaunty kernel supports graphics
<TheSheep> why?
<J_Litewski> so xorg.conf isn't used anymore
<J_Litewski> if it's there, it's used instead of the kernel, but other than that, it's old as of Jaunty's release
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> that's not like this
<TheSheep> if there is no xorg.conf, X does autodetection
<J_Litewski> my xorg.conf file is 0 byes
<TheSheep> but still loads drivers that are separate from kernel
<TheSheep> X is the program that displays your windows and graphics
#xubuntu 2009-03-28
<J_Litewski> my best guess is X runs off the kernel
<J_Litewski> because it didn't touch xorg.conf when i restarted
<TheSheep> it doesn't touch it, it only reads from it, and uses defaults if it's empty
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> it doesn't write the defults to the file?
<Brandon_X_Fox> hello all
<J_Litewski> ello
<Brandon_X_Fox> How do i upgrade from pidgin 2.5.2 to 2.5.5
<Brandon_X_Fox> I'm kind of a noob on linux
<pgar> Can anyone offer advice on a slow ethernet connection between my Linux box and the DSL router/Internet? Was running at ~300kbps and now is at 45kbps...
<sdf2> apt-get update pidgin?
<J_Litewski> how can i check to see what type of video card I have?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: lspci | grep VGA
<J_Litewski> ty
<J_Litewski> it says i have an SiS driver
 * TheSheep hates SiS cards, I had a lot of trouble with them
<J_Litewski> it's a Dell
<J_Litewski> how do you do options in xorg.conf?
<J_Litewski> more accurately, how do you format xorg.conf with options for drivers?
<b0rked> I have an error that's keeping me from getting to the login screen: /usr/bin/ck-launch-session: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_use_default_i(unreadable character)pl
<b0rked> What does it mean? And how do I fix it?
<b0rked> I have an error that's keeping me from getting to the login screen: /usr/bin/ck-launch-session: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_use_default_i(unreadable character)pl
<cody-somerville> b0rked, hmm... have you tried manually upgrading parts of your system or something?
<lukinfore> hi
<cody-somerville> Hi lukinfore
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/195649
<lukinfore> was that fixed for jaunty?
 * cody-somerville takes a look.
<b0rked> cody-somerville: sorry for the delay, I've been dusting off Ye Olde Commande Line Skylles.
<cody-somerville> lukinfore, It appears so
<lukinfore> well, still affects me
<cody-somerville> file a bug :)
<b0rked> Alternately, where does Ubuntu mount USB flash drives?
<cody-somerville> Usually under /media/
<b0rked> It isn't.
<cody-somerville> Can you pastebin the output of mount ?
<b0rked> cody-somerville: No, because that's on another computer. What should I look for?
<cody-somerville> For where your usb flash drive is mounted
<b0rked> It lists a folder - /dev/sda1 - which I can't access.
<b0rked> It says it's not a folder.
<cody-somerville> /dev/sda1 is the device
<cody-somerville> And I imagine it is your hd and not your usb thumb drive
<cody-somerville> are you on a desktop or a laptop?
<CloseYetFar> usb drives are ussally /dev/sdb1
<b0rked> I'm on a laptop. The other (broken) computer is a laptop.
<b0rked> CloseYetFar:You're right. It's not working either, though.
<CloseYetFar> your just trying to mount a flash drive?
<b0rked> I'm trying to copy a file to it.
<CloseYetFar> what out put do you get with the "mount" command
<b0rked> A lot of things that aren't sdb1.
<gorgut> cd ~/Desktop && mkdir flash && sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/Desktop/flash
<gorgut> maybe?
<CloseYetFar> run fdisk -l and see if you see the flash drive at all
<b0rked> Cannot open /dev/sda
<b0rked> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<gorgut> b0rked, when you do "df -h" do you see your flash drive listed there?
<CloseYetFar> ussally it gets mounted to /media i think
<CloseYetFar> well somewhere in /media
<gorgut> CloseYetFar, yeah, most of the time /media/disc
<b0rked> It's not there.
<gorgut> err maybe it's /media/disk
<gorgut> b0rked, do "lsusb" and see if you see it in that list
<b0rked> It's not listed under df. It is, however, under LSUSB.
<gorgut> b0rked, what do you see when you do "ls /media/"
<CloseYetFar> run fdisk -l and tell me what /dev files are listed
<b0rked> Here's something interesting: In a terminal I was ignoring, I got the following when the drive was plugged in: sd 3:0:0:0 : [sdb] Assuming drive cache: Write through
<gorgut> do you see anything about it when you do a dmesg tail?
<CloseYetFar> cd ~/Desktop && mkdir flash && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/Desktop/flash
<CloseYetFar> try that
<gorgut> makes sense
<b0rked> CloseYetFar: Worked!
<CloseYetFar> lol
<gorgut> helps if you specify the correct device, eh?
<CloseYetFar> cool
<b0rked> Copy works like this, yes? cp (old file location) (new file)
<gorgut> find the file you want, then do "cp (filename) ~/Desktop/flash"
<gorgut> that will put it on the flashdrive.. unless you want it in a folder on the flashdrive or something
<CloseYetFar> yea
<CloseYetFar> to copy dirs with files in it use the -R flag
<gorgut> b0rked, before you take the flashdrive out, i would advise unmounting it with "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<CloseYetFar> o well
<gorgut> or not :p
<CloseYetFar> lol
<J_Litewski> how would you mount the cd drive?
<J_Litewski> sudo mount /dev/cdrom?
<gorgut> sure
<J_Litewski> since Jaunty is acting retarded and not automounting
<CloseYetFar> you guys are all running the beta?
<gorgut> heh, i'm still in intrepid
<CloseYetFar> yea i only upgrade when i have too
<gorgut> well, technically, you never HAVE to :P
<J_Litewski> Intrepid had some issues with my lappy
<CloseYetFar> when 9.04 comes out will it come out with LTS
<gorgut> works great on my lappy
<CloseYetFar> if its not broken dont fix it
<J_Litewski> trying to mount the CD-rom drive errors out
<gorgut> what error do you get?
<J_Litewski> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<gorgut> do you have a cd in there?
<CloseYetFar> try "mount /dev/hda1 /media/cdrom"
<J_Litewski> i have a dvd
<gorgut> oh
<gorgut> well then, try sudo mount /dev/dvd
<gorgut> use tab completion on that dvd part
<J_Litewski> no media
<J_Litewski> i'm going to try a PS2 disc
<J_Litewski> since that uses the same fs as cd-roms
<CloseYetFar> do "cat /etc/fstab" and look for cdrom or dvd or something
<J_Litewski> i tried sudo mount /dev/scd0, and stll got nothing
<CloseYetFar> what about sudo mount /dev/hda1
<J_Litewski> i dont have a hda1
<J_Litewski> i have a sda1 though
<CloseYetFar> will it mount with the gui at all
<J_Litewski> it's already mounted
<CloseYetFar> to what dir
<J_Litewski> to /
<CloseYetFar> is this a live cd
<J_Litewski> no
<CloseYetFar> can you paste the output to "df -h"
<gorgut_AFK> df -h isn't going to show it since it's not mounted
<CloseYetFar> he just said it was mounted lol
<gorgut_AFK> oh
<gorgut_AFK> nm then :p
<gorgut_AFK> wait
<gorgut_AFK> he said /sda1 is. that's the hd
<gorgut_AFK> not the dvdrom
<gorgut_AFK> you have to specify a mount location.. i like putting those kinda things on the desktop, but that's just me..
<gorgut_AFK> cd ~/Desktop && mkdir DVD && sudo mount /dev/scd0 ~/Desktop/DVD
<gorgut_AFK> should get you close
<gorgut_AFK> ok.. actually afk this time.
<gorgut_AFK> bbl
<CloseYetFar> look in your /etc/fstab for a line like this
<CloseYetFar> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<CloseYetFar> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<CloseYetFar> or /media/dvd
<J_Litewski> the /media/cdrom0 is there
<CloseYetFar> nothing else?
<J_Litewski> it just didn't make an icon on the desktop
<CloseYetFar> what /dev/ is before the /media/cdrom0
<J_Litewski> /dev/scd0
<CloseYetFar> do "mount /media/cdrom0" then go to /media/cdrom0 to see if there is anything there
<J_Litewski> only thing is, it says the DVD inserted is 19Gb big
<J_Litewski> i'm thinking the CD-rom drive is bad
<CloseYetFar> can you use a normal dvd
<CloseYetFar> do dmesg
<J_Litewski> it's a CD-r/rw and DVD-rom
<J_Litewski> ok, what should I look for in dmesg?
<CloseYetFar> take the disk out and put it back in then try to mount it, "mount /dev/scd0" then run dmesg and see it the bottom most messages give you any clues
<J_Litewski> nothing
<CloseYetFar> hmm im really not sure
<J_Litewski> people have been having problems with drives mounting lately
<CloseYetFar> yea its pretty common
<J_Litewski> can i safely get rid of the bluetooth packages if my computer doesn't support bluetooth
<forces> o7
<J_Litewski> closeyetfar: do you have GRUB2?
<CloseYetFar> nope
<CloseYetFar> grub --version
<CloseYetFar> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<nano_> I freshly installed Xubuntu 8.10 on my desktop, but I'm having trouble getting a resolution higher than 800x600 with nvidia accelerated graphics driver...any help?
<nano_> Card is an FX 5500...
<sdf2> set your resolution in nvidia x server settings
<sdf2> then update your xorg.conf with the nvidia driver
<sdf2> after that goto aplications/settings/settingsmanager/display
<sdf2> and set it to default
<over1ord> hello
<over1ord> anyone around wo can help me?
<over1ord> ^_^
<Jeandre> Ubuntu 8.10 (couldn't get help at #ubuntu). Trying to delete files in file transfer folder on USB music player via Nautilus 2.24.1. "Error while deleting. Error removing file: Read-only file system" I am logged in as the owner of the directory which has "Create and delete files" folder access.
<moodog> Morning :)
<zr0gee> Hi - I'm not sure if #xubuntu has a specific beta-channel for the upcoming 9.04, but I just wanted to praise the work that's been done in the beta so far. Looks'n'feels great! :P
<karen|> how do i install a theme that I have downloaded?
<J_Litewski> whats thundar coded in?
<sdf2> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Araneidae> I have xfce on a dual head system.  Is there a key to switch focus between screens?
<Dante123> having problems with fan running on high all the time after installing xubuntu 8.10 on a sony vaio rx550.  This is a known issue and the resolution seems to be outlined here:  http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238566&page=2    However, this solution is from 6.10 days and it just isn't working for me.  I instlled lm-sensors and ran sensor-detect and seem to have been successful with that.  Any ideas?
<Dante123> One person said what helped solve the problem was "sudo modprobe it87 fix_pwm_polarity=1"  But how do I load it87 in the first place as running that line does nothing?
<Araneidae> Does lsmod show it87 as already loaded?
<Dante123> Araneidae, I dont have the computer here (it is at friends house) but I think no
<Araneidae> Alas
<Araneidae> Oh, sorry
<Araneidae> I was muddled there
<Dante123> Araneidae so do I need to do edit the /etc/modprobe.d/options and add a line about options it87 fix_pwm_polarity=1?
<Araneidae> However I would have expected modprobe to have doen the trick
<Araneidae> Did it just silently do nothing?
<Dante123> yes, if memory serves me right
<Araneidae> Huh.
<Araneidae> Anything in syslog (or messages)?
<Dante123> no, now i rememeber
<Dante123> FATAL: Error inserting it87
<Dante123> No such device
<Araneidae> Aha
<Araneidae> Bit of a broad hint there!  Unfortunately I have no idea...
<J_Litewski> what is it87?
<J_Litewski> because i don't have it eighter
<Araneidae> A fan sensor, I'm guessing
<Dante123> Well, maybe it is something optional that has to be installed via editing  /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Araneidae> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/hwmon/it87
<J_Litewski> hmm
<Araneidae> Well, you have to have the physical sensor in your system too -- that'd be my guess
<Dante123> I would have thought that something like this would have been fixed before we got to 8.10 if this has been an issue with sony vaios since 6.10
<J_Litewski> i know my lappy has a fan sensor, windows used it all the time
<Araneidae> Sure -- but does it have an it87 sensor?
<J_Litewski> it doesn't show it in lsmod
<Dante123> Araneidae obviously from the link I first posted, others have gotten this to work on a sony vaio rx550.  My point is that I just dont see how they did it.  I installed lm-sensors, I ran sensors-detect (and it87 never came up)
<J_Litewski> i dont see any sensors for the fan
<Dante123> J_Litewski look at http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238566&page=2 and tell me what you think
<Araneidae> Anything interesting in /sys/class/hwmon ?
<Dante123> after I installed lm-sensors and xsensors, I can see what the fan speed is.  But I cannot control them
<Dante123> xsensors give a nice gui with fan speed....and it is full blast by the way....but no way to control.
<Araneidae> Sorry, no idea!
<Dante123> Araneidae thanks for trying,.  Maybe you can help with other issue
<Araneidae> Ok.  You have any thoughts on this question (I asked just before you came):
<Araneidae> I have xfce on a dual head system.  Is there a key to switch focus between screens?
<Araneidae> Seems on topic for an xubuntu channel!
<J_Litewski> laptop or desktop?
<Araneidae> Does it matter?
<Araneidae> They have different DEVICE names: :0.0 and :0.1
<Araneidae> Desktop, as it happens
<J_Litewski> well, if it was a lappy, all you would need to do is press fn+one of the function keys to switch between displays
<J_Litewski> since it's a desktop, i think you need to assign a keyboard shortcut to do that
<Dante123> on this same pc, when it was at my house, I installed xubuntu and I had an lcd monitor.  The system installed fine and worked at 1024 x 768.  When I took it to my friends house- they have a crt monitor and somehow the graphics got changed and 800x600 is max.  How do I fix it so we can get 1024 x 768 (I know both card and monitor support this).
<J_Litewski> i had the same problem
<Araneidae> I've got two screens, but I don't know of a command to switch focus between them
<J_Litewski> clear xorg.conf
<Araneidae> I'm happy to bind a shortcut ... but what to?!
<Araneidae> I guess I need a program which can hand focus over to a particular screen... any thoughts on how to do that?
<J_Litewski> something like ctrl+Alt+F3
<vinnl> Dante123, have you taken a look at the Display Settings?
<Araneidae> No, that's virtual desktop switching
<Araneidae> I have two physical screens
<Araneidae> and two DISPLAY contexts, one on each
<vinnl> Araneidae, not exactly, that's Ctrl+Alt+3 ;-)
<vinnl> More like virtual screens... Or something :S
<J_Litewski> well, i'm just saying to bind it to a combonation like that
<Araneidae> But *what* do I bind to the combination!
<J_Litewski> ah
 * Araneidae goes to grovel through keyboard binding settings
<J_Litewski> good point
<Araneidae> Definitely need a command to run.
<vinnl> Araneidae, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Araneidae> How do I find out?
<J_Litewski> Araneidae, first backup and clear xorg.conf
<Araneidae> I'm on Ubunut 8.10
<vinnl> Araneidae, Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Araneidae> Ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed on top
<Araneidae> Currently logged in using xfce
<vinnl> Right...
<vinnl> Well, it's not really a solution for now, but I heard the next version of Xubuntu, when it's released, will play a lot nicer with multiple screens
<Araneidae> J_Litewski, There's nothing wrong with my xorg.conf!
<Araneidae> Is that going to come out with 9.04 as well?  I don't mind waiting...
<J_Litewski> you said that your display won't go above 800x600, correct?
<Araneidae> eh?
<Araneidae> No, not me
<J_Litewski> oh
<Araneidae> I have 1920x1200 on the left, 1280x1024 on the right
<vinnl> Araneidae, yes, 9.04 is the next version, but I'm not sure if it will solve your particular problem
<Araneidae> Dual head has advantages and disadvantages...
<J_Litewski> ah, Dante123, backup and clear xorg.conf
<Araneidae> Well, I've been playing with various desktop managers.  Unfortunately hacking dwm involves rather a lot of low level Xlib programming!
<J_Litewski> sorry Araneidae
<Araneidae> np
 * Araneidae isn't mad enough to take that kind of advice blindly!
<vinnl> ^.^
<Dante123> vinnl and J_Litewski I tried reconfiguring x but still get same results no choice higher than 800 x 600
<Dante123> J_Litewski how exactly do you "clear" x org.conf
<J_Litewski> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete everything
<J_Litewski> after backing it up
<J_Litewski> of course
<Araneidae> `sudo sh -c 'echo >/etc/X11/org.conf'` will work
<Dante123> J_Litewski the crappy 800 x 600 display gets in my way of fixing the fan control problem
<vinnl> Or sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11.conf.1~
<vinnl> Ooops
<J_Litewski> X server, at least for me, doesn't depend on xorg.conf anymore
<Araneidae> followed by `sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<vinnl>  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1~
<Dante123>  J_Litewski do you save the blank file as xorg.conf again??/
<vinnl> Which moves xorg.conf to xorg.conf.1~
<Araneidae> if it needs to be present (which is what I assumed by "clear")
<Dante123> and then reboot?
<vinnl> Dante123, be sure to first make a backup!
<J_Litewski> or restart X
<Araneidae> C-A-Backspace
<Dante123> okay
<Araneidae> which I read somewhere is going to be disable by default in the next release :(
<vinnl> Yeah I read that too
<J_Litewski> Araneidae, 9.04 doesn't support X restart anymore :(
<Dante123> yeah, i think disabling ctrl-alt-backspace is stupid
<J_Litewski> well, disabled :/
<charlie-tca> You can re-enable it anytime you want to
 * J_Litewski wants to know how to do that
<Dante123> I think the reasons for disabling it (from what I have read) are shallow and stupid.
<Dante123> First think I will do is enable it after install
<Araneidae> Well, unfortunately, I think Ubuntu is trying more and more to target the shallow and the stupid :(
<charlie-tca> Just read the jaunty release notes. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<Dante123> vinnl and J_Litewski and Araneidae-  I also thought maybe starting off xubuntu livecd (copying the xorg.conf file from that) and putting it into the installed xubuntu version
<Dante123> providing of course that livecd allows me to go 1024 x 768
<Dante123> what are your thoughts on that approach
<slow-motion> now they are at the letter j, but what comes after z?
<vinnl> Dante123, I believe the xorg.conf file in the new releases is nearly empty, so that won't be of much help :P
<charlie-tca> slow-motion: my guess is it starts again at a
<slow-motion> *omfg* we are doomed, no ubuntu after z
<J_Litewski> Dante123, do you have a xorg.conf.1 file?
<vinnl> slow-motion, definitely, they'll stop the whole project at that time
<slow-motion> noooo *cries*
<charlie-tca> aa = aardvark
<Dante123> vinnl what if running off livecd gives me 1024 x 768 on that hardware?  J_Litewski, I already backed up xorg.conf to xorgold.conf and did ctrl-alt-back and I guess it recreated a xorg.conf file but still only 800 x 600 is top.
<J_Litewski> Dante123, what is your graphics card?
<Dante123> J_Litewski also computer is at a friends house- so I cant do much from here.
<vinnl> Dante123, so is the xorg.conf file you have now still empty?
<vinnl> charlie-tca, heh, nice solution :P
<Dante123> J_Litewski hang on...it is an agp Asus AGP-V3800M
<Araneidae> What's the xorg.conf command to turn C-A-Del back again?  THe release notes don't say
<vinnl> Araneidae, yes they do
<vinnl> Araneidae, dontzap --disable
<Araneidae> They say use the command `dontzap --disable`
<Dante123> vinnl very sparse.  Bare minimum from what I remembered- like configured monitor, etc.  a couple lines for each thing
<vinnl> Oh
<Araneidae> I assume that needs to be run on each restart?
<vinnl> Dante123, right, I guess what you'd get with a LiveCD wouldn't be much different
<Araneidae> Dunno, actually -- doesn't seem to be part of 8.10 anyway
<vinnl> Araneidae, I would assume the opposite, but there's only one way of finding out ;-)
<Araneidae> ya
<Araneidae> Wait and see (no program, so no man page)
<J_Litewski> Dante123, is the monitor connected to the card an LCD?
<Araneidae> Oh, google delivers
<slow-motion> is there a dvd copy progrm for xubuntu?
<vinnl> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vinnl> Hmm...
<slow-motion> i only know k9copy
<vinnl> I suppose there is, somewhere :P
<vinnl> You could use that :)
<Dante123> J_Litewski no crt (but when I first installed xubuntu the tower was at my house connected to my lcd)
<J_Litewski> i thinks thats the problem
<J_Litewski> http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards/asus-v3800/83
<Dante123> J_Litewski but the card and monitor are able to handle 1024 x 768 cause pc is dualboot with windows and windows can even go up higher than that
<Dante123> J_Litewski, yeah that is the problem. But the solution is?
<J_Litewski> is it a flashable card?
<Dante123> J_Litewski I have no idea what you mean?
<J_Litewski> does it have an onboard flashable rom?
<Dante123> no idea
<J_Litewski> ah, it uses the TNT2 engine :\
<J_Litewski> i had problems when I installed xubuntu on a desktop running a TNT2 m64
<Dante123>  J_Litewski maybe I just reinstall xubuntu and see what happens on fresh install on the hardware that it is going to be using all the time (although fan problem will persist) I gotta have better rez than 800 x 600 or forget it.
<J_Litewski> acually, same problem as you Dante123
<Dante123> J_Litewski why would it work with lcd monitor at higher rez then?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<Dante123> J_Litewski and what did you do to solve your problem?
<J_Litewski> i didn't
<Dante123> hmm, I think I will go the livecd route and see what resolutions I get using that.  If necessary I will do fresh install
<J_Litewski> windows, it would go up to 1280x1024, linux, 800x600
<Dante123> that doesn't make much sense to me.
<J_Litewski> it doesn't
<J_Litewski> but thats what happened
<Dante123> What it can do in one, it should be able to do in the other.  Now configuring it to do that is another matter, but it should be possible.
<J_Litewski> depending if the drivers are compliant
<J_Litewski> i believe NVidia supports Linux, but i'm not sure
<Dante123> here is the actual specs on the machine http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/PCVRX550_mksp.pdf
<Dante123> 4X AGP 3D Graphics Hardware Acceleration
<Dante123> (nVIDIA® TNT2 M64)
<Dante123> 32 MB Video Memory
<J_Litewski> do you have the nVidia setting config?
<J_Litewski> (nvidia-settings)?
<Dante123> J_Litewski nope, when I run hardware drivers it says that no proprietary drivers on this system (so nvidia enable choice is never given)
<Dante123> I guess if I got into that manual configuriation (after wiping out xorg.conf) maybe I could select a nvidia legacy driver or something
<J_Litewski> i would try and install the nvidia-settings
<Dante123> J_Litewski how is that done?
<Dante123> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ????
<J_Litewski> yep
<Dante123> so leave current xorg.conf along and just run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.  Then will a menu item appear for xubuntu under applications or system settings or what?
<J_Litewski> not sure, i don't run a nvidia card
<Dante123> hmm...well....I guess it is worth a try
<Dante123> thanks for help
<J_Litewski> i'm reading up on people having problems with the TNT2 card using the 2.6 kernel
<Dante123> well, the fact that it worked before with lcd screen. make me think that when it detected that the hardware changed it just went into some failsafe configuration that does not go past 800 x 600.
<J_Litewski> it may
<Dante123> I'm thinking running the livecd and seeing what resolutions are available might be a good idea.
<J_Litewski> thats what happened to me when i plugged in my Sony SDM-M51
<J_Litewski> xorg.conf was set to that screen, not my lappy screen
<Dante123> this is older hardware- and the fact is that there are more issues with the old stuff than the new
<Dante123> and not installing it with the actual hardware it was going to be using (monitor) complicates the matter
<Dante123> so maybe a fresh install will do the trick
<arooo> is there a terminal command to find out which version of xubuntu i'm running?
<vinnl> arooo, $ lsb_release -r
<vinnl> Though you can also check in System Monitor
<arooo> thank you
<J_Litewski> how do i set hddtemp with root privileges?
<J_Litewski> nevermind
<J_Litewski> heh, lm-sensor says the fan is off...
<J_Litewski> yet it's running at full force
<Araneidae> It might be instructive to poke around in /sys/class/hwmon/* -- I think those are all your sensors
<J_Litewski> kk
 * J_Litewski likes the terminal :)
<J_Litewski> only thing in /sys/class/hwmon is hwmon0
<J_Litewski> oh, nevermind
<J_Litewski> nothing useful in there Araneidae
<Araneidae> Actually, my desktop hwmon is a bit boring: hwmon0/temp_input = 40 degrees, and that's about it
<Araneidae> Yes, I was working on an embedded device with *loads* of hwmon entries
<Araneidae> I think hwmon/hwmon*/name is the physical sensor name
<J_Litewski> ah
<Araneidae> At least you can see what the sensor is reporting
<J_Litewski> brb, doughnut timez
<Araneidae> (I don't seem to have any fan sensors)
<arooo> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<J_Litewski> my fan sensor is an ACPI device
<J_Litewski> acpi -V confirms this
<J_Litewski> it also confirms that my battery is half-lifed
<J_Litewski> how would i configure the display lights, like the power and battery lights?
<arooo> yikes i think i made a mistake upgrading from 2.0 to 3.0 firefox on this laptop :(
<arooo> seems slower :(
<SiDi> Shouldnt be slower
<arooo> probably placebo
<vinnl> Well, it should even feel faster :P
<vinnl> Do you happen to use a lot of extensions?
<arooo> Just adblock
<arooo> it's probably something else going on, this laptop isn't the best
<gorgut> lo folks
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<gorgut> what is the easiest way to rmdir a non-empty directory?
<vinnl> I believe there's an argument you can use, -R or something, let me check
<gorgut> rm has a -r flag, but rmdir does not apparently
<gorgut> i checked the man page
<gorgut> err i mean -f for force
<vinnl> Ah yes, then I suppose you can just rm -R dir/* && rmdir dir
<vinnl> Oh wait
<vinnl> You can just do rm -R dir to remove a directory and it's contents
<gorgut> awesome
<gorgut> thanks
<SiDi> gorgut: "rm -r dirname"
<SiDi> rm -r just removes all the data and then calls rmdir on the empty dir
<gorgut> ok. sweet. thanks guys. cleaning up my headless server via ssh was getting very tedious :P
 * SiDi feels like he's late.
<gorgut> is there a command-line bittorrent client that I can use with tor?
<SiDi> I think transmission has a daemon
<gorgut> i want to be able to log in via ssh and start a download with some sort of anonymity
<gorgut> hehe
<SiDi> huh they also have a remote web interface
<gorgut> transmission does?
<SiDi> either, check deluge
<SiDi> yeh they got a ton of features
<gorgut> wonder if azureus has a web interface...
<SiDi> or either, if deluge doesnt fit your needs, wait for one more month and my own command line bittorrent client should be released :>
<gorgut> awesome
<SiDi> (it was meant to have a gui, but the gui men got lost some 2 months ago :P)
<gorgut> hehe
<J_Litewski> how hard is it to control a status led?
<gorgut> using what?
<gorgut> an arduino or something?
<J_Litewski> a shell script
<gorgut> heh
<gorgut> that sounds fairly challending
<gorgut> *challenging
<J_Litewski> firstly, how are the status led's controlled?
<gorgut> no idea. just as a wild, completely uneducated guess, i would assume by a chip on the board... something you probably have no access to
<n2diy> I just switched from Ubuntu, and now I'm fine tuning Xubuntu, but I'm stumped trying to get my sound working. I can't get my volume control to appear in the panel, ideas?
<J_Litewski> well you can control them in windows
<SiDi> n2diy: is there pulseaudio running ? what does "ps aux | grep pulse" return ?
<gorgut> J_Litewski, well, as I said... wild guess.
<J_Litewski> i'm researching it now
<gorgut> J_Litewski, i kinda assumed you were talking about the LEDs on the front of your case that indicated HD activity
<SiDi> J_Litewski: if you want to control a LED, you need to set a particular amount of voltage in different parts of the board, and that'll light the parts of the LED you want to be enlighten
<SiDi> dunno if its clear, but that's how you control it :P and if you want to do it remotely, it means there's a controller on the board awaiting for orders and that is in charge of lighting the LED for you :P
<J_Litewski> i know you can't control that one, it's built into the cable to the HDD
<SiDi> J_Litewski: actually, what LED are you speaking about and what do you want to do with it ?
<J_Litewski> i was looking for controlling the caps, scroll, and num lock led's
<J_Litewski> to start learning how to script
<gorgut> ls
<gorgut> oops. wrong window. sorry
<n2diy> SiDi: darryl@snyder:~$ ps aux | grep pulse
<n2diy> darryl   15415  0.0  0.1   3004   768 pts/1    S+   13:18   0:00 grep pulse
<n2diy> darryl@snyder:~$
<SiDi> n2diy: you had sound under ubuntu ?
<n2diy> SiDi: yes.
<SiDi> is alsamixer running fine ?
<n2diy> SiDi: ah, I think I found the problem, alsamixer appears to have everything off, or turned down. Thanks.
<SiDi> well, you're welcome :p
<SiDi> by the way, you should have all the alsamixer controls in xfce4-mixer
<SiDi> you just need to go to the mixer's preferences and check all boxes so that all controllers will be visible
<BigMoopies> Would installing (and using) the xubuntu-desktop be OK along side the original gnome desktop ?
<charlie-tca> BigMoopies: yes, it should be fine.
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, Both KDE and GNOME seem to be laggy.
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, I'm trying to get rid of that
<charlie-tca> The more you install, the more you will see that. If all three desktop environments are installed, a lot of extra applications are also
<BigMoopies> I only have GNOME installed now
<BigMoopies> I was thinking that XFCE would be a good start to try and see if the lag goes away?
<charlie-tca> Try it. It may work fine.
<BigMoopies> OK
<charlie-tca> If GNOME lags, you should try installing xubuntu without GNOME installed.
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, OK.  Do you have the link to go to pure XFCE ?  like there was one to get back to pure GNOME
<BigMoopies> in hardy
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/get for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't have a link to install xubuntu-desktop and remove gnome-desktop
<BigMoopies> ok
<BigMoopies> I'll look for it
<BigMoopies> if I decide to remove GNOME
<SiDi> BigMoopies: you can just remove the ubuntu-desktop virtual package for now, and when you meet a gnome app that you dont way anymore, remove it too :P
<BigMoopies> SiDi, The Xubuntu desktop is still downloading now, and not e ven installed
<BigMoopies> lol
<charlie-tca> SiDi: that won't stop the lag, though
<verme> hi
<SiDi> hhello charlie-tca  btw :P
<verme> i have a question, is it possible that an application built in an Ubuntu 8.10 system using gstreamer and gtk does not run in a xubuntu 8.04 system?
<charlie-tca> verme: sure
<verme> hum
<verme> maybe it is related with the versions of those libraries
<charlie-tca> xubuntu requires and uses less resources, so if you built the application, it may not have the libraries it had in Ubuntu
<verme> my application runs fine in xubuntu if i compile it in an ubuntu 8.04 system
<charlie-tca> That does not mean Xubuntu will have those same resources already installed.
<verme> ok ^^
<verme> i will check it in a virtual machine
<verme> we are using xubuntu in a radio station and it is really fast
<charlie-tca> Great! Always glad to hear good things.
<charlie-tca> We were a bit bulky in 8.04, trimmed down for 8.10 and more for 9.04
<verme> ok
<slow-motion> hi
<verme> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi verme
<SiDi> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi SiDi
<J_Litewski> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi J_Litewski
<hyuma> hi all
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<J_Litewski> how would you check to see which kernel your running?
<mprice> uname -r in the terminal
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> kk, ty
<mprice> you can also go to Applications->System->System Monitor and click on the System Tab too
<J_Litewski> if i don't have an nVidia graphics card, can i safely uninstall the nVidia packages?
<Legendre> I'm still using edgy (yes..) and it seems like my sources.list is broken.. can't apt-get much of anything. Have the packages been totally withdrawn or what?
<Legendre> Need to install imagemagick.. =/ or some other util that will de-PDF a PDF file into TIFF or PNG etc..
<hyuma> guys i've problem when I open filesystem from menu Places, the windows appear and disappear immediately, i don't know why
<hyuma> i've xubuntu 8.10 on my ibook g4
<mprice> run thunar from the terminal
<hyuma> mprice: segmentation fault
<charlie-tca> Legendre: Edgy was end of support 6 months ago. You really should upgrade using a fresh install, now, to 8.04 or 8.10
<BigMoopies> where do I find the text size options in Xubuntu ?
<BigMoopies> XFCE, whatever
<Legendre> charlie-tca - any package archive still operating?
<SiDi> xfce parameters -> user interface
<SiDi> on the top right of the theme selection window
 * charlie-tca too slow again!
<Legendre> fresh install = major hasslectomy.
<charlie-tca> 7.04 = way out of dte
<charlie-tca> date
<BigMoopies> SiDi, You are talking to me ?
<SiDi> BigMoopies: yeh sorry
<hyuma> mprice: you read?
<charlie-tca> Legendre: you will find it harder and harder to maintain that old version. There have been no security updates since October
<BigMoopies> SiDi, Where is that located? Applications -> something ?
<mprice> if you google sometimes you can still find a mirror, Legendre but its recommeded to update to a newer release to because you no longer get security updates
<hyuma> running thunar from terminal, i got segmentation fault
<SiDi> BigMoopies: Applications-> parameters -> xfce parameters -> user interface
<BigMoopies> SiDi, I don't see that
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface
<verme> anybody could be a beta tester for 5 minutes?
<charlie-tca> I have been testing for about 1 year, 5 minutes more won't matter
<mprice> hyuma, I'm looking at a bug report about it right now
<verme> lol
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, there we go
<Legendre> foo
<hyuma> mprice, thank you, is very strange this error right?
<verme> charlie-tca: i need to check that my application runs in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> What version you want it in?
<charlie-tca> I am running 9.04 on this 64-bit system
<SiDi> I have to go
<verme> in the latest version...
<SiDi> See you people
<verme> bye SiDi
<charlie-tca> 32-bit or 64-bit?
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, What do I need to install to have the GNOME type sound up/down stuff ?
<verme> 32-bit
<charlie-tca> alsa-mixer, alsa-utils, and the volume control in the panel
<verme> can i send you the tarball? it includes the binary already
<charlie-tca> That or tell where to get it. cjk AT teamcharliesangels.com
<mprice> here is the bug report hyuma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/297842
<verme> ?
<BigMoopies> how do I get the volume control to run
<charlie-tca> How are you going to send it?
<verme> DCC?
<mprice> unfortunately looks like they didn't fix the bug becuase its fixed in Jaunty
<hyuma> so i need to uprade in jaunty?
<charlie-tca> not set up for it. Is there a place I can download it?
<verme> no yet, it is a preliminary newer version
<charlie-tca> Jaunty is out in less than 30 days
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a program i can put toghaterh screenshots into a swf (?) file ?
<mprice> that is up to you, hyuma
<mprice> personally it still needs fix in Intrepid
<hyuma> mprice: i don't know what version of ubuntu install to my ibook
<mprice> there is instructions to rebuild the package in the bug report, hyuma
<mprice> I would be willing to help if you have any problems
<mprice> type uname -r in the terminal?
<mprice> wait you mentioned intrepid
<BigMoopies> What is the keyboard short cut for locking the screen in XFCE?
<BigMoopies> ctrl + alt + L don't work
<Slonkie> ctrl+alt+del
<BigMoopies> to lock the screen ?
<Slonkie> But you can change it to ctrl+alt+L if you'd rather have that in the keyboard settings
<BigMoopies> yeah there we go
<BigMoopies> how bout show the desktop ?
<BigMoopies> wait ctrl alt d
<BigMoopies> How would I change that one ?
<BigMoopies> also how would I add shortcuts to programs beside the help question mark
<mprice> hyuma, did you rebuild thunar yet?
<hyuma> i'm doing
<hyuma> make
<hyuma> then make install
<J_Litewski> new feature in thundar?
<J_Litewski> *thunar?
<mprice> hyuma, much easier way in the bug report
<hyuma> mprice,  i was blocked at debuild -d, i haven't that command
<hyuma> so i launched ./configure, make make install
<mprice> install pbuilder hyuma
<J_Litewski> what was hyuma trying to do mprice?
<mprice> rebuild the deb for thunar to fix the segfaul
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> i think it'll be cool if thunar had a plugin to unpack tarballs and rar files and stuff
<UKGent> How useful is the Debian Package Viewer? Is it worth Installing?
<mprice> that depends
<UKGent> mprice lol is not that always the way!
<mprice> i guess
<UKGent> ?
<UKGent> I just wondered - I am browsing the Development & Internet Packages to see what might be useful
<mprice> are you plan on developing packages?
<UKGent> mprice well... I am a real beginner, so I would not go as far as to say that. I really want to start off with a bit of website development and maybe some pedagogical introductions to doing some programming. I am old  (50) and have done some programming years ago - even some COBOL ! -  I want to get back into it.
<UKGent> er.. .not COBOL !
<UKGent> I have put Bluefish on the download list anyway
<UKGent> and bravely started the emacs tutorial but taking that real slow ... !
<UKGent> I love this version of Linux/Ubuntu - really suits my temperament. Nice balance between usability and speed. I will not go back to ubuntu/kubuntu (even though Kubuntu has the most apps.)
<J_Litewski> newbie question, how do you install .deb files?
<Slonkie> double click it
<UKGent> and then hold your breath if it comes from a dubious source lol
<J_Litewski> that brings up the arcive manager
<Slonkie> Are you able to right click > Execute?
<J_Litewski> nope
<UKGent> Well so far, I have added Amaya, Bluefish and the MySQL Admin. and Query Browser ...
<J_Litewski> should i clean out my cache?
<mprice> J_Litewski: sudo dpkg -i packagename in the terminal
<J_Litewski> ty mprice
<mprice> np
<J_Litewski> should i clean out my cache?
<mprice> for apt?
<J_Litewski> sure
<J_Litewski> i'm using ubuntu-tweak atm
<mprice> how long have you been running Xubuntu for on the same computer?
<J_Litewski> almost a year
<mprice> and you haven't cleaned it out once?
<J_Litewski> nope
<J_Litewski> didn't know you could :P
<mprice> I would especially if you have upgrade to a newer vesion in the past year
<J_Litewski> i have... three times...
<mprice> ya I highly recommend it than
<UKGent> mprice what is the procedure for cleaning out the cache ?
<UKGent> Not that I really need to just now
<mprice> sudo apt-get autoclean in the terminal
<J_Litewski> i think i did that before...
<UKGent> mprice thanks - what is held in the cache ?
<J_Litewski> should i clean out the package config too?
<UKGent> temp data files ?
<BigMoopies> I can't figure out how to change the ctrl + alt + d , to show the desktop keyboard short cut.
<mprice> UKGent, it clears out retrieved package files
<UKGent> mprice ty  Ah.. I see
<BigMoopies> I tried looking in the keyboard short cuts, but I don't see a "show desktop" to alter
<UKGent> that explains why you would want to do it after an upgrade ...
<mprice> yes
<mprice> brb gotta reboot
<BigMoopies> also, how would I setup a shortcut to other programs besides the ? for Xubuntu help, besides places/applications
<J_Litewski> how do i add a GPG key?
<mprice> you mean create one?
<J_Litewski> yea
<mprice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mprice> that should pretty much solve any other questions you might have J_Litewski
<J_Litewski> so if i added a repository list, i need to create a key for it?
<mprice> not quite understanding your question
<J_Litewski> i added the medibuntu repository list, and it's bitching about a GPG key
<mprice> oh hold on
<UKGent> don't most repository holders provide a public Key ? I seem to remember having to update mine once on ubuntu
<UKGent> ie obtain the keys
<mprice> you are correct UKGent
<mprice> J_Litewski: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<J_Litewski> ah
<mprice> then sudo apt-get update and it should resolved
<J_Litewski> kk, ty mprice
<mprice> np
<UKGent> mprice Litewski I think that there was a problem on Launchpad not long ago, which resulted in everyone getting a message about needing to update the Keys every time you used update ...  I ran a perl routine (off one of the forums) which updated all my keyrings
<J_Litewski> nice
<UKGent> so it does work when you search the ubuntu forums because I am no Pear Programmer !
<J_Litewski> it won't let me install update the kipi-plugins...
<mprice> what error are you getting?
<J_Litewski> it isn't giving me one
<J_Litewski> it's greyed out
<mprice> try sudo apt-get install kipi-plugins it might be missing a dependency
<J_Litewski> that did it, ty again mprice
<mprice> np
<J_Litewski> xubuntu has never been this picky about updates
<UKGent> I have just installed enigmail and noticed that BASH prompted me that two files would now be redundant .. so I used autoremove to free up the space. So it works ?  Baby Steps...  lol
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> i've been with xubuntu for almost a year, and i still am a nub
<mprice> it takes time and patience
<UKGent> I am quite proud of myself that I have not broken it yet !  lol
<J_Litewski> i'm better in the terminal now then before
<J_Litewski> i've broken mine four time so far
<mprice> I broken my computer so many times its not even funny
<UKGent> Litewski    I intend to start using it right from the start. It is fantastic to have XChat side by side with the terminal and get 'real time' help - how much would you pay to get that with Microsoft ?
<J_Litewski> true
<J_Litewski> i don't trust Xchat though
<J_Litewski> i personally use pidgin
<mprice> why is that, J_Litewski?
<J_Litewski> i don't like the layout, since i'm use to chatzilla
<UKGent> Litewski  XChat keeps it simple for beginners on IRC but I stay away from the 'Wild West' Channels and keep my shields up lol
<mprice> at least we have many choices for what we want to use for IRC
<J_Litewski> true, all free too
<UKGent> I might try pidgin but I seem to be getting on OK with Xchat .. if I can use it - anyone can !
<J_Litewski> lol
<UKGent> I must be the 'Grandad' in this room lol
<J_Litewski> i just like pidgin because i can have my yahoo, irc, googletalk, and facebook all at the same time
<mprice> thats understandable than J_Litewski
<vtrt> hello
<vtrt> i have question
<mprice> ask away vtrt
<UKGent> Litewski - I tried Pidgin in order to communicate with my sad friends on MSM but it would not send files for some reason. So I use aMSN for that. aMSN is a very nice little application but is dedicated to MSN
<vtrt> when i have kubuntu 8.10 and upgrade to xubuntu will I need to install drivers etc. once again?
<mprice> how do you plan on upgrading?
<vtrt> i mean in adept xubuntu-desktop
<mprice> all it will do is install xubuntu
<mprice> it won't remove any drivers or anything else like that
<vtrt> it will create next installation of linux or it will just be xfce and apps for it?
<mprice> you will have xfce  and kde apps
<mprice> unless you remove kde
<vtrt> ok but on one kernel yes?
<mprice> yes
<vtrt> k and I can always get back to kubu?
<vtrt> i mean KDE xD
<mprice> yes just change the session to kde before you login
<vtrt> k thanks that helped alot :)
<mprice> np
<vtrt> cya
<J_Litewski> my gf's bird is looking at me funny
 * J_Litewski shakey fist at bird
<dsmith_> xubuntu is sweet! I have converted 10 users to it away from windows
<dsmith_> flip the bird a finger
<J_Litewski> it's a nice step up from windows
<UKGent> dsmith I am a fan too. It is really 'nifty' and yet has a good GUI. I find it less 'bloated' than Ubuntu (although I am not knocking it) .
<dsmith_> same
<dsmith_> composting runs sweel
<dsmith_> *swell
<dsmith_> though I tend to mix a few kde/gnome apps in with it
<UKGent> to be honest - I don't think that this Comp has ever ran so smoothly.
<dsmith_> i have an older hp laptop, and yes windows 7 ran fine on it, but I MUCH prefered xubuntu.
<UKGent> dsmith The strategy I have adopted is to use Firefox Extensions for any fancy stuff - leaving the rest of the system fairly 'clean'  that way you dont 'bloat up' the main system.
<dsmith_> UKGent: I can xtransfer files fine over piggin
<dsmith_> UKGent: I have a bunch of Fx extensions
<dsmith_> :)
<UKGent> dsmith Right... maybe there was something else going on at the time .... I will take another look sometime
<UKGent> dsmith It was my 'Windows bound' Nephew whom I was trying to transfer the files to...  he is terrible for blocking things up anyway .. lol
<UKGent> I love using Linux for just Gnu and Linux   , rather than trying to reproduce a windows system. That is why I like xUbuntu - you get the best of Windows but no more.
<dsmith_> thats one reason I despire kde 4
<dsmith_> and kubuntu now
<dsmith_> it reminds me of windows too much now
<dsmith_> even though I use kubuntu 8.04 now
<dsmith_> i like the notion of two panels on the screen is logical
<UKGent> dsmith I know - It is like those Guys who spend a fortune on a Mac and then spend massive amounts of time trying to make it perform and look like a PC ... Why bother lol
<UKGent> I like to work 'on the fly' just creating panels and dotting them about the place to be in close distance to my mouse gestures. It is a slick way of working and I love it!
<UKGent> I use that little up & down arrow a lot and just have the window bars dotted around the Desktop - lol Am I mad ?
<dsmith_> lol
<UKGent> dsmith It is the 'patchwork quilt' style of working !
<J_Litewski> i want to code something ;/
<J_Litewski> is there anyway to delay the capslock key from activating?
<J_Litewski> i keep hitting the stupid thing instead of the 'a' key
<Slonkie> Is it with xubuntu like windows that 32bit only supports 3GB (or something around there) ?
<BigMoopies> does anyone know how to make more short cuts to other programs by Applications and Places ?
<BigMoopies> where mozilla and the ? mark is
<basajaun> hi all
<Slonkie> ?hi
<diginux> I updated my laptop, and now my windows decorations in xfce are missing, i have no way to minimize, maximize, move, or kill windows
<basajaun> question about FSlint  duplicate files which files are to be kept? is merge the best option or delete duplicate files?
<diginux> basajaun: i always do select all but oldest and delete those, but its up to you
<basajaun> thanks  diginux  does that mean oldest file will be kept ?
<diginux> basajaun: yes
<basajaun> In the case of an udated sytem is it a risk?
<diginux> well i never search my whole filesystem
<diginux> i only do my home folder
<basajaun> I see ok
<basajaun> Thanks diginux
<basajaun> bye all
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-03-29
 * J_Litewski is bored
<UKGent> Litewski   mess your Linux box up and then try to get out of it lol
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> i don't have a livecd incase i screw it up
<UKGent> Litewski I am operating off Wubi - so I just switch to windows and re-install Linux again. One of the few advantages of the arrangement
<UKGent> I only keep Windows because I like to run some software named 'Logos' which is huge and has no Linux Version
<J_Litewski> can i update my tool command language from 8.4 to 8.5?
<UKGent> Litewski A voice crying in the wilderness !
<J_Litewski> :?
<UKGent> Your single unanswered question...
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> is it me or is Synaptic running kinda laggy?
<UKGent> Litewski I have been OK so far but sometimes the mirror sites do seem to get very slow. It seems to depend on where the packages are stored
<J_Litewski> true
<J_Litewski> but the program itself is kinda laggy
<UKGent> Litewski     Would not that be to do with your local machine or network?
<J_Litewski> it was running just fine yesterday
<UKGent> Litewski Are you on a Network?
<J_Litewski> nope, at home
<J_Litewski> ata 10mb router
<UKGent> Broadband ?
<J_Litewski> cable
<UKGent> Are you likely to be sharing with a lot of people during some periods ? That can slow cable sometimes
<UKGent> I am on DSL and it is pretty variable
<UKGent> I know because I have monitored it
<J_Litewski> usually, the living room tv is on, but other than that, no
<UKGent> Ye - but they might share you with other people using the cable company
<J_Litewski> true
<J_Litewski> it's also not a FiO backbone eighter
<UKGent> None of these companies are ever really honest about the actual average performance they can practically deliver
<J_Litewski> i wish i was in texas, cable starts at 50mb/s there
<UKGent> some of the advertised speeds are fictitious
<UKGent> I am on about 4mb/s in reality but they claim much higher
<J_Litewski> Texas is also a completely Fibre Optic backbone
<UKGent> I have a Fibre Optic Cable right along the street outside - but I am on DSL lol
<J_Litewski> DSL is usually 25mb/s too
<UKGent> I am on ADSL BT   which is not bad but they are planning to get it much faster in the future
<J_Litewski> yea, my friend Alex uses them for his servers
<J_Litewski> if fibre wasn't so expensive here, i would use it
<J_Litewski> FiOTV is usually around $100/mo
<UKGent> It is fine for my purpose's - I am not really into downloading a lot of video or anything like that. I use the 'Downloademal' Firefox Extension, which accelerates an software downloads by quite a bit.
<J_Litewski> nice
<UKGent> sorry 'Download them all'
<unluckyuser> yeah DTa is awesome
<unluckyuser> also check out flashgot if dta doesn't suit you
<UKGent> unluckyuser  I will check it out - thanks
<J_Litewski> does Thunar have an FTP browser?
<UKGent> Litewski - I was going to ask that earlier - could'nt see one. Ended up downloading gFtp
<UKGent> Which is a good 'stand alone' application
<unluckyuser> gftp crashes on me sometimes, filezilla is a little more reliable
<J_Litewski> i was just wondering, if it doesn't, i'm going to register a blueprint for it
<J_Litewski> since that would be a nice feature for thunar
<UKGent> Litewski - on ubuntu you can just choose 'connect with remote server' and it hooks the remote site into the file system
<UKGent> I wonder if you could not just type the ftp address into the address bar?
<UKGent> Like Windows
<UKGent> but I don't know how secure that is
<J_Litewski> idk, you could try
<UKGent> people forget that you can do that - I used to do it on windows
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> to bad explorer is so buggy and uses IE
<UKGent> you just put ftp instead of http on the address bar
<UKGent> I hate IE and not just out of prejudice - I find it SO SLOW
<J_Litewski> it is!
<J_Litewski> and CSS in it looks like crap too
<J_Litewski> whats a good ftp site to try and connect to?
<UKGent> Litewski I am trying to think of one with anonymous ftp - just to test but I can't think of one
<UKGent> I know my own personal site but there is no way I am going to discuss that on here  lol
<UKGent> I will try it and see though ...
<J_Litewski> nope, Thunar doesn't support ftp
<UKGent> but you might be able to do it from Firefox
<J_Litewski> you can
<UKGent> and in any case - firefox has an ftp extension which is pretty good - although I am not using it
<J_Litewski> it's good
<genii> fireftp
<UKGent> genii ye - I have used it in the past - I like Firefox anyway
<genii> Me too
<UKGent> I tend to do all the fancy stuff via Firefox Extensions and leave Xfce as minimal as possible. I don't like to 'bloat out' the Desktop or OS
<J_Litewski> me too UKGent, the more one program can do, the better
<UKGent> Litewski Agreed, you can end up 'bloating out' Firefox but at least then, your system only runs slow from that Browser and you can always 'thin out' your extensions. Whereas , if you load too many packages which increase the capability of the Desktop, you can end up with Linux running slow as a whole.
<UKGent> that is the main reason I have switched from ununtu to xubuntu
<J_Litewski> right
<J_Litewski> i'm weeding out packages that i don't use
<UKGent> Litewski don't believe a word I say because I am a rank beginner who just 'follows his nose' - I am probably talking nonsense most of the time, without TheSheep and people like that to guide me !  lol
<UKGent> Litewski - Good idea - and you can run that routine from BASH which cleans things up automatically - that seems useful
<UKGent> Litewski Did you say that you are thinking of putting a suggestion forward for 'Thunar' ?
<J_Litewski> yea, for a FTP plugin
<J_Litewski> just switching to higher versions of some packages (like lct8.4 to 8.5), i got rid of 4 or 5 files that wern't needed
<J_Litewski> and I don't need fileroller, because squeeze works just as well
<UKGent> Litewski Good idea. It should be made to be completely 'seamless' and treat the remote site as an integral part of Thunar        Yes, I did a similar thing earlier and if you install new applications from the Terminal, it prompts you as to how many redundant packages you can remove.
<J_Litewski> i already weeded the redundant packages, now it's just removing stuff i don't need
<UKGent> it just does it automatically - if you tell it to.  No doubt about it, 'housekeeping' can be a boring subject but it keeps your system 'lean & mean' !
<J_Litewski> true
<UKGent> Just reviewing my 'delicious' bookmarks - my 'tag cloud' is getting quite impressive - I will be as big as Yahoo soon !
<J_Litewski> nice
<J_Litewski> it seems the longer synaptic is open, the slower it gets
<J_Litewski> i'm going to check launchpad to see if this is a bug
<UKGent> I tend to be careful not to run too many (if any) apps. in the background, when conducting 'Synaptic' operations.  It gets upset if it gets interrupted...       Good idea !
<J_Litewski> i usually run firefox and pidgin while in synaptic
<J_Litewski> never gave me a problem before
<UKGent> I am careful about Firefox because I have so many things loaded onto it and usually all running at the same time lol    Well, it depends on how capable each individual system is , I suppose. I do not have a lot of RAM to play with.
<UKGent> Litewski - I will run Synaptic and see how it seems from this end  ...
<GreedyB> so I'm a bit confused.. something happened with my panel and I lost my volume control and I'm unable to add it through the add panel screen.. how can I reset it back to default so I can rebuild it?
<n2diy> GreedyB, I'm having the same problem, have you found a fix?
<gorgut> n2diy, I had a similar problem. I had to go to XFCE menu > settings > settings manager > sound and choose the device other than default. That allowed me to add the volume control back to my panel
<n2diy> gorgut: I went to apps-settings-sound, and didn't see any options?
<gorgut> n2diy, in your settings manager.
<n2diy> gorgut: I went to apps-settings-settings manager-sound, and didn't see any options?
<gorgut> n2diy, i don't understand where you're going...? apps?
<n2diy> gorgut: the applications menu on my panel.
<gorgut> n2diy, ohh. ok... lol. i took the label off mine.. forgot it used to say applications
<gorgut> n2diy, when you click on sound, there should be a drop down menu that lets you choose the device.
<n2diy> gorgut: ah, ok, so was settings manager-sound the place I was suppored to be? The only options there where to select inputs and outputs, nothing related to displaying the icon.
<gorgut> n2diy, yeah, all I had to do was choose the device other than "default", then I could go back to the panel and add the volume thingy
<n2diy> gorgut: ok, I got it, you have to drag the icon from the panel-add page, to the panel, selecting it, and clicking on the add button doesn't do it.
<Grant-A> what is the command to open the terminal in XFCE?
<CloseYetFar> I think its xfce-terminal
<CloseYetFar> I think its xfce4-terminal
<CloseYetFar> do xfce and hit tab
<Grant-A> ah, thanks :)
<CloseYetFar> np
<freego> xD
<sdf2> hi
<sdf2> what is the name of the xfce taskmanager?
<Kangarooo> Hello! I want the fastest stable linux sistem so i installed Xubuntu and i got everything just like i need exept in Thunar i cant get Network Places! I need to connect to my other computer shared folders and also to this computers windows- this comp is dual boot Xubuntu/Windows
<Kangarooo> How Can i get Thunnar to connect to Network places? Cant find it on google
<CloseYetFar> I think its xfsamba4
<CloseYetFar> I know Thunar can not do it all by its self
<Kangarooo> are Xubuntu developers here?
<knome> Kangarooo, #xubuntu-devel, but free to ask here also
<Kangarooo> if yes then please make in next version or in update possible to connect to network places and mount other drives..
<knome> in jaunty there is gigolo
<knome> i personally use ssh/*fs which is already in intrepid, but might be a bit harder to set up
<Kangarooo> Gigolo is name for programm replace Thunnar?
<knome> no.
<knome> thunar won't be replaced.
<Kangarooo> cant find gigolo in synaptic
<knome> Kangarooo, in jaunty?
<Kangarooo> Xubuntu 8.10 i dont know special names..
<knome> 8.10 is intrepid. gigolo is not in intrepid.
<knome> jaunty is release in about a month
<knome> +d
<Kangarooo> 8.10 name is jaunty?
<Slonkie> 8.10's name is intrepid
<Kangarooo> ou and whats jaunty?
<knome> 9.04 is jaunty
<Kangarooo> soon will be somekind new 9.04 beta ubuntu so maybe also xubuntu 9.04 will be
<Kangarooo> ou ok i yesterday donwloaded xubuntu 8.10
<knome> Kangarooo, yes, there is already xubuntu jaunty (9.04) beta
<knome> Kangarooo, you will get a notification to updating to jaunty once it's released
<Kangarooo> 25 or 26 days to ubuntu releases
<knome> 24th of April.
<Kangarooo> i beter not use beta :) since its a long way to put all programms for me
<Kangarooo> ill update on 24th april xubuntu on notification
<Kangarooo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131     ow to: Xubuntu - Thunar Native Windows Network Browsing
<Kangarooo> found something :)
<knome> yes, there is ways to browse windows networks with xubuntu
<knome> but they are more or less not user friendly
<Kangarooo> ou so you know this thread? so gigolo is best way? is it like plugin for thunar?
<knome> gigolo - frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVFS
<knome> not exactly a plugin. just a program which handles those mounts
<Slonkie> Anyone in here experienced in using pyNeighborhood ?
<Kangarooo> xubuntu 9.04 will have xfce 4.6?
<Kangarooo> http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<vtrt> Hi question how to run blueman?
<vtrt> i mean what is the command from console?
<slow-motion> hi
 * elfgoh looks for signs of life
 * knome farts
 * elfgoh covers nose
<knome> do you need more signs of life or maybe some support?
<elfgoh> knome: I don;t need those. Juz taking a break from the hustle and hustle of #ubuntu
<knome> :)
<knome> right
 * knome orders a sof for elfgoh 
<knome> *sofa
 * elfgoh takes a seat and thanks knome
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<knome> _Pete_, you can also search ubottu with /query
<_Pete_> thanks for the info
<knome> np
<_Pete_> I am still willing to help ubuntus
<_Pete_> still swithched to debian
<_Pete_> after being furstrated "it doesnt work"
<knome> what is not working?
<sofias> hi everyone
<charlie-tca> !hi | sofias
<ubottu> sofias: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<sofias> i have a problem with fullscreen-3D-games
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sofias> it's just pixel juice so i cannot even exit fullscreen
<sofias> i have an ati card, xubuntu 8.10 and the fglrx drivers
<sofias> and a dualcore athlon 64
<Salix_> Hello! I customised my Xfce hotkeys. (E.g. Super-I is the IRC client.) But checking the list of hotkeys I see that only the Default version is available. Is it possible that system updates erased my set? :-(
<cody-somerville> Salix_, did you update recently?
<Salix_> cody-somerville: it's 8.04 updated with system updates only
<cody-somerville> I can't imagine an update to 8.04 causing that
<Salix_> cody-somerville: that's a good news :-)
<Salix_> cody-somerville: is there a way to make my customised set reappear?
<Salix_> (It does exist as the hokeys work. It's just that the set does not appear under the default one in settings.)
<cody-somerville> You probably created a new set
<cody-somerville> Or you're looking at the window manager shortcuts and not the keyboard shortcuts
<Kangarooo> Ok So now im going to install fastest way Xubuntu 9.04 beta using usb Wifi Using Mini.iso ubuntu 8.10 in #Ubuntu
<Kangarooo> Ok So now im going to install fastest way Xubuntu 9.04 beta using usb Wifi Using Mini.iso ubuntu 8.10 in #Ubuntu+1
<ruadh> I'm having problems getting sound to work in xubuntu. Can anyone help?
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ruadh> thanks
<Salix_> cody-somerville: you were right... I checked the wm instead of keyboard shortcuts. {:-.
<Salix_> cody-somerville: thanks! :)
<BigMoopies> Is it possible to turn num lock on as soon as you sign in?
<BigMoopies> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<BigMoopies> LOL
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, yes, its possible.
<cody-somerville> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<BigMoopies> OK, I suppose I should give it a try
<BigMoopies> Worked like a charm.
<BigMoopies> I'm still debating if it will be worth getting Jaunty from hardy?  I'm thinking about just waiting on the next LTS
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, Jaunty boots quite a bit faster :)
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, Yeah but I got Hardy working .
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, and I don't wanna screw nothing up.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Understandable
<BigMoopies> Intrepid was a disaster with my NIC
<BigMoopies> Another thing, I have an external hard drive that's acting funny.  It acts like it's being unplugged/replugged in.. and it pops up the files in a folder automatically when it's re detected
<BigMoopies> Is it possible for it to stop that ? like in GNOME it asked if I wanted to run it
<cody-somerville> What does dmesg say when thats happening?
<BigMoopies> [161053.457756] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 786433
<BigMoopies> over and over
<BigMoopies> Looks like it's going bad on me
<BigMoopies> is it possible to format it with NTFS or something in Xubuntu ?
<BigMoopies> or how should I go about it
<vinnl> I think Gparted allows you to do that
<BigMoopies> I guess the idea would be to format and hope it stops messing around ?
<BigMoopies> or any other ideas?
<J_Litewski> where do i find crash reports? xfce-mixer-plugin crashed again while shutting down
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, /var/crash/
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, I assume you're using Jaunty?
<J_Litewski> yep
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, The issue is known, lots of bug reports filed already
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, did you just want to report it or did you want to try and fix it? :)
<J_Litewski> i know, it's insaine
<J_Litewski> if i knew what was wrong, i could try and fix it
 * J_Litewski is still kinda new at C
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> The issue is that xfce4-mixer attempts to free a NULL pointer
<cody-somerville> (IIRC)
<J_Litewski> speaking of that, does your synaptic run slow?
<cody-somerville> I don't generally run synaptics
<J_Litewski> apt-get i take it then
<cody-somerville> that or add/remove
<J_Litewski> i've been using that until i can figure out what's slowing down synaptics
<_lokko_> please.. my xubuntu have problens..
<_lokko_> i load xubuntu live
<_lokko_> and.. i need executes the install for the pendrive
<_lokko_> i have the xubuntu installer in my usb pendrive
<_lokko_> how to execut it ?
<vinnl> How did you put it on your pendrive?
<_lokko_> vinnl all content of cd..
<_lokko_> casper.. isolinux..
<_lokko_> sorry for my english
<vinnl> Do you also have a LiveCD?
<_lokko_> vinnl i load the xubuntu by liveCD.. but.. my cd have problens.. when.. i copy the folders of ISO cd.. for my usb pendrive
<_lokko_> live cd load the xubuntu.. but not install
<vinnl> Which version is the LiveCD?
<_lokko_> 9.04 beta
<vinnl> Right... You might want to check in the menu, Applications->System->Startup Disk Creator
<_lokko_> ok.. moment
<cody-somerville> Yea
<cody-somerville> copying the files isn't going to work
<_lokko_> not exists the option in menu
<vinnl> Nothing that relates to creating startup disks? Under System
<cody-somerville> It might be called "USB Startup Disk Creator".
<_lokko_> no.. Synaptic.. Install in computer,, partition editor..
<_lokko_> xubuntu is fast to run applications thin-client based ?
<vinnl> Well, it's dinner time here, the only thing I can do is point you to a guide I wrote on this earlier
<vinnl> Here, see this: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<vinnl> And bye :)
<_lokko_> ok.. thank's
<_lokko_> for your patience hehe
<vinnl> np ;-)
<J_Litewski> this is going to be interesting...
<J_Litewski> now, cody-somerville, a NULL pointer is something like g_free(function->class), correct?
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, something like that, yea.
<J_Litewski> kk, i think i found it then
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, Indeed. I found it too. However, the question is... how does it become NULL?
<J_Litewski> good point
<cody-somerville> Somewhere, the string containing the name of the mixer track selected is being set to NULL.
<J_Litewski> hmm
<J_Litewski> i'm just amazed that there really isn't any Null checking
 * cody-somerville nods.
<J_Litewski> line 135, mixer_plugin->track_label = NULL;
<J_Litewski> if that doesn't change, wouldn't that cause the null problem?
<J_Litewski> or if, when the mixer is setting the track, it instead sets Null?
<LinusTorvalds> is it possible to run Xubuntu on a 400MHz, 64MB RAM toshiba tecra8000?
<J_Litewski> LinusTorvalds: I don't think so, I believe the graphical install requires 198MB of ram, but i may be wrong
<LinusTorvalds> can't i install with the alternate?
<J_Litewski> i think that uses 128mb of ram
<J_Litewski> you can always try
<LinusTorvalds> i will try
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, you there?
<J_Litewski> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<J_Litewski> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<J_Litewski> LinusTorvalds, it seems you can install
<LinusTorvalds> yes it seems indeed
<LinusTorvalds> i'll try
<J_Litewski> tell us how it goes!
<LinusTorvalds> i'll let you know
<LinusTorvalds> it says the cd is corrupt :(
<LinusTorvalds> burning a new one...
<LinusTorvalds> what burning speed should i choose? 8x?
<J_Litewski> 4x to be safe
<LinusTorvalds> ok, 4x then
<J_Litewski> 8x works if you have a high end cd burner
<LinusTorvalds> well, i don't want to burn again, so i've chosen 4x
<J_Litewski> right
<slow-motion> bye
<LinusTorvalds> still 20 minutes to go.....................................................................................
<LinusTorvalds> stopped the burning process, i just discovered i already had a hardy heron cd :)
<J_Litewski> nice
<LinusTorvalds> it's booting
<LinusTorvalds> going well so far, selected lang. and keyboard
<owen1> I got an annoying popup whenever i login that tells me "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..." when i view details (~/.xsession-errors) i see stuff like this: "/usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap' for reading"
<owen1> and this: "** (xfce-mcs-manager:5974): WARNING **: display_plugin: Unable to configure display resolution"
<LinusTorvalds> it doesn't get any further than 'starting up the partitioner'
<J_Litewski> is it the alteritive install cd?
<LinusTorvalds> yes it is
<J_Litewski> hmm
<LinusTorvalds> maybe xubuntu is too intensive for the hardware?
<LinusTorvalds> should i try fluxbuntu
<LinusTorvalds> i'll try tomorrow again, thanks for your help, goodbye!
<xiq> hello, how can i make the startbar appear again?
<J_Litewski> good question xiq
<J_Litewski> lets see
<xiq> ok
<J_Litewski> if i could remember the shortcut to run...
<J_Litewski> hmmm
<J_Litewski> xiq alt+ctrl+F4 and use command xfce4-panel -c
<J_Litewski> damnit, didn't work
<xiqxiq> ok its me again. i mean "panel" not taskbar
<J_Litewski> alt+F2 to get to the Run dialog, then xfce4-panel -c
<xiqxiq> thx
<xiqxiq> why -c?
<J_Litewski> -c opens the customization window
<xiqxiq> oh ok
<xiqxiq> thx goodbye
<J_Litewski> brb
<Mood> Help! I've had no problems with my monitor/video for over a year, then today when i looked at my computer screen, I have these horrible horizontal streaks and shadows. It looks like a frequency issue, but I'm already operating at 75 Hz like I always did. I've confirmed my monitor is not the issue. I'm using a GeForce2 AGP card. Any ideas?
<J_Litewski> ah, there it is
<J_Litewski> i lost my text bar for a sec
<jarnos> Mood: try different modes by xrandr
<J_Litewski> do i need apt-build?
<Mood> is there a temperature monitor for xubuntu out of the box? or do i need to install something like xfce4-sensors?
<J_Litewski> just a sec Mood
<Mood> xubuntu 8.10
<Mood> i'm looking for small footprint
<J_Litewski> i don't think xubuntu has one out of the box, but there is one
<CppIsWeird> I have a box that keeps getting stuck randomly on "Starting Basic Networking..." either it will sit there FOREVER (waited days) or it will boot right through. The success of booting has gotten lower and lower to non-existant. What can I do to figure out what this problem is?
<vinnl> CppIsWeird, a wireless connection that can't connect?
<CppIsWeird> no
<TheSheep> see the logs for the failed boots
<TheSheep> they are in /var/log
<TheSheep> the ones from previous boot are called .0, the ones from the one before .1 etc.
<CppIsWeird> kk
<CppIsWeird> well... im thinking hardware issues seeings as how when i reboot now i get a blank screen
<TheSheep> CppIsWeird: either that, or hardware compatibility issues
<TheSheep> CppIsWeird: the logs should give some clue
<zekAtreides> i installed xubuntu 8.10 on an IBM thinkpad A20m it installed fine and at the login window the mouse cursor moves fluently and for a short time after i log in it moves fluently then it starts lagging really badly,  ideas?
<zekAtreides> is this the wrong place to ask xubuntu questions?
<afallenhope> umm where the chan for the beta sorry
<zekAtreides> i installed xubuntu 8.10 on an IBM thinkpad A20m it installed fine and at the login window the mouse cursor moves fluently and for a short time after i log in it moves fluently then it starts lagging really badly,  ideas?
<knome> afallenhope, #ubuntu+1
<afallenhope> ty knome
<knome> zekAtreides, this is the right place but please do not flood.
<knome> !question | zekAtreides
<ubottu> zekAtreides: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> (last line especially)
<zekAtreides> sorry
<knome> np
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I just can't help but wonder, how is Xubuntu supposed to be pronounced?
<knome> Digital_Pioneer, there's been a thread of that in the Xubuntu users list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2009-February/thread.html (messages 12-16 counting from top)
<Digital_Pioneer> knome: Zoobuntu, cool, thanks. :)
<knome> np.
<J_Litewski> Digital: Ex-u-bu-nu
<pleia2> J_Litewski: maybe that's how you say it :)
<J_Litewski> yea
<J_Litewski> it's easier for me to say it that way
<zek> so any ideas on the cursor lagging?
<zekAtreides> this might be a stupid question but is dsl debian based?
<CloseYetFar> I believe so
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> thanks
<CloseYetFar> yup
<zekAtreides> is xubuntu 8.10 more bloated than the other versions?
<CloseYetFar> yea but not enough that you will notice a difference
<CloseYetFar> if you really want a truely minimal system I would look into debian or gentoo
#xubuntu 2010-03-29
<xiainx> ctrk + F2
<xiainx> oh he left
<homebrewcider> genii, you there?
<sandra_> hello channel
<sandra_> anyone know whether gnome-do runs in xfce?
<Aquina> Can someone help me with Launchpad question #105229 (Shells) or #97888 (NSS)?
<gottto> sandra_:  http://linuxchronicles.wordpress.com/2009/11/20/xubuntu-9-04-x64-screenshot-with-gnome-dos-docky/   would suggest yes
<gottto> Aquina: can you provide a link?
<Aquina> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/105229
<Aquina> https://answers.launchpad.net/xulrunner/+question/97888
<Aquina> :-)
<gottto> k
<Aquina> I hope you can help me. These questions are not the ones an average Xubuntu user asks.
<gottto> Aquina: you could remove those shells from /etc/shells - but why would you want to?
<Aquina> To keep the system consistant.
<gottto> Aquina: and you must be missing a package if those links have been set up but point to nothing - what package idk...
<Aquina> Which brings me to the question wether there are other locations refering to not installed shells.
<gottto> Aquina: those lines are there for people that do install those shells - they use no resources tho
<Aquina> They actually point to nothing. I verified it with apt-cache, dpkg and via manual filesystem search.
<Aquina> ok
<Aquina> So this is of no concern.
<gottto> none at all
<Aquina> Have you read the nss-link-problem (question 97888)?
<gottto> Aquina: and you must be missing a package if those links have been set up but point to nothing - what package idk...
<gottto> ^^
<Aquina> idk?
<Aquina> What do you mean by that?
<gottto> I Don't Know = idk
<Aquina> :-)
<gottto> hehe
<Aquina> Ok I will further investigate this...
<gottto> luck
<Aquina> In case http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/etcshells.html is correct...
<Aquina> ...it have to worry since the system actively uses that file.
<Aquina> "Applications use this file to determine whether a shell is valid"
<Aquina> "[..] whether an unprivileged user may change the login shell for her own account."
<Aquina> It seems that chsh obeys shells in /etc/shells.
<gottto> Aquina: I don't even have a xulrunner folder in /usr/includes so it shouldn't matter much
<Aquina> :)
<Aquina> cu
<lifestream> Hi. Anyone using global-menu in XFCE? I have a quick favor to ask
<lifestream> Hi. Anyone using global-menu in XFCE? If so, can you pastebin your /home/username/xfce/panel/xfapplet-xxxxxx file?
<lifestream> Oh, sorry
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu.
<Sysi> sorry, i need to test one thing with bot
<Sysi> !gdm2
<Sysi> why it doesn't know..
<gottto> you should do   /msg ubottu !gdm
<Sysi> it didn't work
<Sysi> i can't find info about gdm2
<gottto> it doesn't know about gdm
<Sysi> google don't know either
<Sysi> i've seen info page about that, has it disappeared?
<gottto> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Administration/GDM2-Setup-53621.shtml
<Sysi> gdm2setup failed, i'd like to edit config manually, but there isn't
<Sysi> *any* instructions
<Sysi> this is so frustrating
<gottto> Sysi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8294939&postcount=1
<Sysi> no :/
<Sysi> it shouldn't matter much but i'm on lucid
<Sysi> i'd need instructions for editing configuration file
<gottto> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gottto> Sysi: ^^
<Sysi> i know
<Sysi> but same gdm, i can't find instructions for karmic either
<gottto> that link was for karmic...
<Sysi> not what i'm looking for
<gottto> k
<Sysi> one line is on many ansvers, i could try if that would be a workaround
<gottto> try editting /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Sysi> for that i'm searching for info :)
<Sysi> because there need to add things
<Sysi> i might hit it..
<gottto> I'm old school and don't use a *dm
<titan_ark> hi, i was planning to reinstall my linux boot. i was once suggested to make separate partitions for /boot and/home etc. i do not remember how, could someone point me  to where i can fidn this info
<titan_ark> i was planning to reinstall my linux boot. i was once suggested to make separate partitions for /boot and/home etc. i do not remember how, could someone point me  to where i can fidn this info
<ablomen> titan_ark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<titan_ark> ablomen, thank you. well i have the general idea, i guess the other partition from the logical drive should be /home
<ablomen> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1 << this is a much better link btw
<Sysi> usually only separate /home is useful
<TheSheep> Sysi: separate /boot makes sense in some cases -- when you can't boot from your /
<null> hello, is there anyone here who would help me?
<gottto> here you just ask and take your chance :)
<null> ok
<null> I just installed xubuntu x64 about three times, and i made sure to double check that grub got installed to /dev/sda3
<gottto> why there?
<null> well, it seems to throw up an error of grub_getcharwidth not found
<null> i have a macbook pro with the efi partition, then osx, then xubuntu
<null> it works with the 10.04 of xubuntu and regular flavor ubuntu
<null> but i decided to go back to the stable release because i don't think i'm ready for debugging kernel crashes and such after the kernel crashed during resume from hibernate on lid shut
<gottto> I dunno about that - maybe someone else does
<null> ok, thanks for your time. everyone else seems to be asleep here. I'll head to #ubuntu
<_Techie_> he seemed nice, too bad i couldnt help him
<_Techie_> pity i only have eperience with linux on the old PPC based macs
<unley> genii, you there?
<unley> can someone help. the other day genii had me uncomment a couple of lines in  the file /etc/pam.d/gdm to allow me to login, it worked for a day, now problem has returned, i pastebinned file again, has something gone awry?
<TheSheep> unley: we need the url to see it
<unley> http://pastebin.org/127746
<TheSheep> what's the error you are getting?
<unley> a failed login, returns to login screen
<unley> over and over again
<TheSheep> anything relevant in logs?
<TheSheep> like /var/log/auth.log
<unley> http://pastebin.org/127759
<unley> that's /var/log/auth.log from before it failed again
<TheSheep> unley: do you have xfce4-session installed?
<unley> honestly, I have no idea
<unley> how do I find out?
<TheSheep> apt-cache policy xfce4-session
<unley> that is a command to run?
<TheSheep> yes
<unley> 4.6..1-1
<unley> 4.6.1-1
<unley> 4.6.1-1ubuntu2
<TheSheep> which version of xubuntu is it and did you change something except for that pam file?
<unley> 9.10 and no
<unley> just that
<TheSheep> and it didn't work right after install?
<TheSheep> until you changed that'
<unley> worked perfectly for a day
<unley> then back to "usual"
<TheSheep> but before that pam file change
<unley> as is now, failed logins
<unley> over and over
<TheSheep> since the beginning, or did it break one day?
<TheSheep> I'm trying to get to the real source of the problem
<unley> got progressively worse, 3 attempts here, 2 next, 10 next, all over the place, and finally friday, gone
<TheSheep> maybe it wasn't changing pam that fixed it, but something else, for example restarting gdm?
<unley> I have no idea
<unley> but it's stuffed again now
<TheSheep> anything in .xsessionerrors?
<TheSheep> in your ~
<unley> http://pastebin.org/127765
<unley> seems to be a few references to gnome
<unley> in there
<TheSheep> make sure you have gnome-keyring-daemon installed
<unley> gnome-keyring 2.28.1 is showing in synaptic
<TheSheep> what happens when you run 'gnome-keyring-daemon' in terminal?
<unley> http://pastebin.org/127767
<TheSheep> that looks correct
<TheSheep> does the file /tmp/keyring-Bvw7vc/socket exist?
<unley> yes
<unley> shows as 0b
<TheSheep> unley: that's ok
<TheSheep> unley: did you try to uncomment those lines in pam?
<unley> I uncommented the lines I was advised to last night
<unley> there's still a number uncommented
<unley> I think a line is missing from last night though
<unley> 2 actually, I may be wrong though
<unley> I uncommented 4 lines, those are still there
<unley> can hardly stay awake here, it's been a long day and it's 23:39 here
<unley> if I keep going, I'm gonna make a typo that's gonna screw everything up
<unley> I'll try again on it tomorrow
<unley> TheSheep, thanks for all your help
 * genii sips
<genii> TheSheep: I was in the middle of trying to narrow down his issue earlier, had him comment out the gnome-keyring and selinux entries to see if it was some case of auth falling through to something that finally worked.
<genii> ( unley )
<TheSheep> would be nice to have some way of seeing what gdm actually does
<genii> Yes.
<genii> TheSheep: According to http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.29/gdm.html setting Enable=true in a [debug] section of /etc/gdm/custom.conf  will add it's debug into to /var/log/messages
<xubuntu046> Hello everyone! I am installing Xubuntu 10.04 beta 1 at the moment, but it's stuck at installing grub2 for long time (more 10 minutes). Can someone help me? Thank you very much.
<gottto> where did you ask for it to install?
<xubuntu046> I am not sure. I followed the gui guide. Now it installed 93%, but stuck here for a long time. It's says installing grub2.
<xubuntu046> Maybe it's downloadning from the internet or something? I saw the installer was downloading stuff 15 minutes ago.
<gottto> it might pay to ask in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu046> And now because I can connect to the net, so my net connection is not the problem.
<xubuntu046> Ok thanks
<nikolam> ubuntu op is a moron
<daniskami> oh come on, nikolam
<daniskami> Why are you even here?
<nikolam> they have some damd bot that sends messages now
<nikolam> daniskami, not your problem, m key
<nikolam> i use xubuntu
<nikolam> whats problem
<nikolam> and yes, ubuntu op is a moron
<daniskami> I don't really want to discuss that with you. There is a bot in #ubuntu which sends you messages when you violate the channel policy. You ignored it, your problem.
<nikolam> daniskami, well, problem is i violeted nothing
<nikolam> daniskami, and its not my problem, anyway
<daniskami> You did. End of discussion.
<nikolam> daniskami, stop falling me from channel to channel
<nikolam> daniskami, i did not and ubuntu op is a moron
<daniskami> nikolam: If you don't want to get banned here as well, stop it now.
<nikolam> daniskami, you stop it
<Sysi> you should ask from irc council about problems
<TheSheep> nikolam: is that a reason to flood the channel with offtopic discussion? I'm really not interested in what you think about any ops.
<nikolam> well no problem as i see it
<nikolam> ok TheSheep , fair.
<Traveler12> Hello. Someone knows why there isn't any data on Xubuntu 10.04 in the official website? I wanted to know about the new LTS Xubuntu, but only contains information on Karmic. In addition, would like to know if there is any forum specialized in Xubuntu, because xubuntuforums.org is no more. Thanks in advance for any info. Expecting Lucid Lynx.
<TheSheep> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<TheSheep> Traveler12: that should get you started ^
<Sysi> only info propably is release schedule and upcoming changes
<TheSheep> there are laso release notes on the particular pre-releases
<Traveler12> ok, thx
<fun2learngnu> Has anyone run into the problem where upon startup Xubuntu no longer displays menu on the desktop?
<fun2learngnu> This happened on another computer that I was running Xubuntu on, and now this one.  I didn't do anything different the last time I shutdown the computer.
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: do you mean the desktop right-click menu?
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier: Hello.  I mean the normal menu items such as Applications Places that is normally at the top and the show desktop icon at the bottom
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: ah, you mean the panel. Is the whole panel gone or just the items?
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: Did you solve it or are the panels still gone?
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier:  The panel is gone.
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: try pressing Alt-F2 and enter the following in the box: xfce4-panel
<fun2learngnu> schlaftier:  That totally worked! :-)   What do you think caused it to turn off?
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: I am not sure. Maybe it crashed in your last session. Xfce (the desktop environment of Xubuntu) saves the list of running applications in order to restore it when you reboot
<Psilocybin_Elf> The panel has crashed for me before
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier:  Is there a file I can edit to add the panel to, or will a restart from this point on remember that I want the panel "on"?
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: it should remember it, unless you uncheck the option "Save session for future logins" in the Logout dialogue
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier: Thank you very much!
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: you're welcome, good luck
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: By the way, if you are interested in which applications are auto-loaded with your session, have a look in the Xubuntu Menu -> Settings -> Session and Startup
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier:   I will check it right now.   Thank you.
<schlaftier> under "Session" you will find the applications currently running, and it will tell you that these are automatically started in your next session. xfce4-panel should be among them
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier:  I see xfce4-panel there(under session tab), it says "Immediately"  under Restart Style
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: that's okay, it means it should automatically restart when it crashes
<fun2learngnu> schlaftier:  Just noticed that when I click the exit door in the upper right corner the "save session for future logins is checked"  but on the "Sessions and Startup" panel under the "General" tab, "Automatically save sessions on logout" is NOT checked.    Should it be?
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: It need not be. If "automatically" is checked, it will not prompt you and always save which is the same thing as if "save session" is checked in the exit dialogue
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: as long as you save this session, the panel should be there again in your next session
<fun2learngnu>  schlaftier:  Ok cool.    I will restart and see what happens.
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: sure
<schlaftier> actually, you don't need to reboot, just log out and in again
<fun2learngnu> It worked!  Thank you very much!
<schlaftier> fun2learngnu: you're welcome, I hope you are enjoying Xubuntu as much as I do
<schlaftier> (I like your nickname, by the way)
<ckarsen> hello
<ckarsen> hello
<ckarsen> please
<ckarsen> I need help
<ckarsen> ayuda
<ckarsen> por favorr
<fun2learngnu> schlaftier: Thank you!  I am enjoying Xubuntu very much.  I am running it at work on an old Pentium III that had Windows 2000Pro on it.  I added RAM up to its max (512).  Sometime last year Windows 2000 had some security problem that apparently wasn't fixable.  At that time I re[laced it with Xubuntu.   It has been great!
<schlaftier> ckarsen: Try to describe your problem and ask an actual question
<ckarsen> I just now instaled UBUNTU on a pentium III... it seems to work after some failures in the bios configuration but now I need help
<ckarsen> it starts well.. it get me asked mine username and password
<ckarsen> but i go no furter
<ckarsen> I remain in the terminal
<ckarsen> how I accede to the windows emulation
<ckarsen> ?
<ckarsen> I can write down commands
<ckarsen> and mine password is OK
<ckarsen> but I can not accede to the intuituve screen
<schlaftier> ckarsen: what happens when you type: startxfce4
<ckarsen> command not found
<ckarsen> sorry
<ckarsen> sudo apt-get install xfce4-utils
<schlaftier> ckarsen: wait a second
<ckarsen> should I do that?
<ckarsen> yes please.. I wait
<schlaftier> ckarsen: this is #xubuntu. Do you have Xubuntu or the usual Ubuntu?
<ckarsen> ububtu 9.10
<ckarsen> from ubuntu.com
<schlaftier> try: startx
<ckarsen> yes, something is happening
<ckarsen> yes
<ckarsen> yes
<ckarsen> I'm in
<ckarsen> no
<ckarsen> no
<schlaftier> And also, ask in the channel #ubuntu since this is a channel about a special variant of Ubuntu based on the Xfce Desktop Environment, not GNOME as in ordinary Ubuntu
<ckarsen> closing log
<schlaftier> ok, get the log and ask in #ubuntu
<schlaftier> there are more people, chances are better for you there
<ckarsen> shut down error setting MTRR
<ckarsen> ok, I try to go there
<schlaftier> ckarsen: /join #ubuntu
<ckarsen> what you recommend?
<ckarsen> reinstall?
<schlaftier> no, put the log into a pastebin and show it so we can see what's wrong
<schlaftier> ckarsen: for the moment, you can also try: sudo service gdm start
<ckarsen> help please... I get error setting MTRR
<ckarsen> open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<ckarsen> Thank you friend very much.. as I told, will try to reinstall.. if it is not working I'll come back tomorrow... THANK YOU
<fun2learngnu> Oh wow. What did I miss?
<schlaftier> uhm, ckarsen also asked for help in #ubuntu and got answers there, however he didn't supply error logs so in the end nobody could help
#xubuntu 2010-03-30
<titan_ark> can anyone help me set up mic settings in alsa?
<titan_ark> i have done it before but cant seem to get it to work now after a fresh ubuntu install
<gottto> are you using   alsamixer   in terminal?
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> gottto, I noticed that in the capture it should show something like "CAPTURE" and below it "L R" but its not like that now
<gottto> what does   amixer   say about the card?
<titan_ark> gottto, :) ah got it to work
<titan_ark> thanks anyway :)
<gottto> k
<titan_ark> now to upgrade to lucid :)
<gottto> hehe luck :)
<titan_ark> hehe :) thanks
<hexdump_> Achtung!  I'm running into a problem with scribd trying to view pdf files.  When I try to read them, they show up nothing but white.
<hexdump_> If anybody has encountered a similar issue please message me when you get a chance.  thanks
<gottto> hexdump_: Achtung!  using Achtung won't help much :)
<hexdump_> gottto:  just was playin around
<hexdump_> got your attention didn't it.
<gottto> and lost it too...
<hexdump_> lol
<hexdump_> nice
<hexdump_> you actually haven't ran into that problem though I take it.
<hexdump_> gotto:  do have any ideas what it might be?  It says javascript void when I try to download the file but that could be a couple things.
<gottto> <hexdump_> got your attention didn't it.
<gottto> <gottto> and lost it too...
<hexdump_> gottto:  ok but really do you have any thoughts regarding the issue I'm having?
<hexdump_> gottto:  you don't have to elaborate too much, just figured you might have somewhat of an idea.
<hexdump_> gottto:  must be fun being rude.  Here is an example of what normal people do.  "Sorry man I wish I could help but I really haven't run into that problem before"
<Aquina> Well that's true somehow, but this is IRC and people are free to idle an answer only at random.
<Aquina> hexdump why don't you try a diffrent viewer like evince or KGhostView?
<hexdump_> Aquina:  sorry I didn't reply swiftly I was trying to help someone out real quick.  you say try KGhostView
<hexdump_> Aquina:  won't conflict with current firefox plugins?
<hexdump_> Aquina:  thanks for the info :)
<Aquina> Aehm. I don't think so.
<Aquina> Try:
<Aquina> sudo apt-cache depends kghostview
<Aquina> sudo dpkg -L kghostview
<Aquina> Remeber that KGhostview is for KDE and you need to install some KDE libraries and stuff. Evince was written for GNOME and probably requires less dependencies to be satisfied resulting in less installed packets and thus less drive space required.
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> good night!
<hexdump_> ah aquinia ghost script was already installed
<Balsaq> good morning.
<homebrewcider> if I was trying to loin and that was failing and taking me back to the login screen, where wouuld a log of that be please?
<gottto>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log homebrewcider
<homebrewcider> checking thanks
<homebrewcider> how can I tell what part has failed? any clues?
<gottto> homebrewcider: look for lines that start with   WW
<homebrewcider> aha
<gottto> they were a terrible band...
<homebrewcider> yes they were
<homebrewcider> I'll have dinner and then check it out, thanks
<gottto> np
<homebrewcider> if I pastebin, can you check something out for me please?
<_Techie_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gottto> homebrewcider: sure
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.com/R6QagVfM      that is teh section of the log containing WW errors
<gottto> homebrewcider: nothing there to suggest why it fails
<gottto> can you paste it all?
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.com/zquPy6mf
<homebrewcider> that's all of it
<gottto> k
<gottto> homebrewcider: that all seems ok - I don't use a *dm but there should be a gdm log - any errors in that?
<homebrewcider> just a question first, I took a number of tries before successfully getting in, the log I pasted, does that include the failed attempts or just the successful one?
<gottto> homebrewcider: it showed no signs of a failure
<gottto> maybe Xorg.1.log shows the failure
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.com/YSiW2Knd
<gottto> homebrewcider: line 200 - EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<gottto> it couldn't find the module for some reason
<homebrewcider> hmmm
<homebrewcider> but it found it now obviously
<gottto> homebrewcider: you say you keep trying to log in and eventually it works?
<gottto> yes
<homebrewcider> sometimes, yesterday I had about 30 goes at it and just gave up and logged in as root, but i don't want to have the do that all the time
<gottto> homebrewcider: seems odd - my first thought is ailing hd
<gottto> or mb or cable or...
<gottto> homebrewcider: is it the propriety driver?
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.com/CDemXASF this bit has intrigued me....generic lcd display... then further down....CRT
<homebrewcider> 185.18.36-0ubuntu9 driver nvidia
<gottto> that's ok - happens some times - I have a lcd that the log calls a crt
<homebrewcider> the recommended one
<gottto> I would try moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup and logging in to see what X works out for itself
<homebrewcider> that would be something like mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup wouldn't it?
<gottto> yep
<gottto> with sudo
<homebrewcider> ok here foes
<homebrewcider> goes
<gottto> luck
<homebrewcider> took about 12 tries
<gottto> check the .1 log for the same error then
<gottto> homebrewcider: have you changed permissions on anything in X perhaps?
<homebrewcider> same
<homebrewcider> no that I'm aware of
<homebrewcider> I'd have to say no
<homebrewcider> i got in this time with lower res
<gottto> I'm out of software ideas then sorry
<homebrewcider> ok, i'm trying something, back in a mo
<homebrewcider> thanx for your help gotto, I'll keep an eye onit, maybe I'll ask in nvidia
<gottto> ther's not an onboard graphics card that hasn't been disabled in the bios matbe?
<gottto> or maybe even
<homebrewcider> no
<gottto> k
<homebrewcider> thanks again
<homebrewcider> have a good one
<gottto> you too
<slow-motion> hi
<gottto> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi gottto
<S0210> The font size of the top menu labels in my Firefox is bigger than in any other application (Opera, Thunderbird, Abiword, etc.) I have no idea why? Any suggestion what to check?
<S0210> I mean the "File, Edit, ..." menu labels.
<TheSheep> S0210: that's because firefox doesn't really use gtk, it draws them by itself
<TheSheep> S0210: I think you can set them in about:config somewhere
<slow-motion> bye
<Decco> Anyone here available to help for sound issues on xubuntu 9.10?
<Sysi> what's up
 * Aquina using 8.04
<Sysi> hmm, i only have 10.04
<Decco> Well, I just installed xubuntu 9.10 on a partition and i can't seem to get the sound working at all. I installed the software package to listen to mp3s and still not sound
<Decco> I  know my speakers work because i was using them with xp about an hour ago
<Aquina> Did you follow the help delivered with xubuntu?
<Sysi> hane you checked everything unmuten?
<Decco> Yes, everything appears to be unmuted from the pannel at the top right
<Decco> I was looking through the help that was delivered with xubuntu but it seems to refer me here and or ubuntu official forums. Would the official ubuntu make a huge difference from xubntu problems such as sound related ones?
<Sysi> no, it's all same on that level
<Decco> Search on google regarding this issues tells me to go to system/preferences/sound... I can not find this on xubuntu. Any suggestions?
<charlie-tca> double click the speaker
<charlie-tca> set the controls you want, then make sure nothing is muted.
<charlie-tca> then right click the speaker, left click properties, set the master volume control
<Decco> ok did that umuted that wasnt already muted and still no sound
<Sysi> pcm and master unmuted?
<Decco> correct
<charlie-tca> more help is available in #ubuntu-audio-help, which is where crimsun and the audio gang hang out
<Decco> thank you
<Sysi> there is endless number buntu channels..
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and an even greater number that are not ubuntu specific
<Aquina> :-)
<deluxo> Hi. Compiz + emerald in Xubuntu works not properly with 2.6.31-20 kernel. Please help me, thanks in advance
<deluxo> Hi. Compiz + emerald in Xubuntu works not properly with 2.6.31-20 kernel. Please help me, thanks in advance
<charlie-tca> Isn't that Xubuntu 9.10?
<deluxo> yep
<charlie-tca> I think it don't work, does it?
<deluxo> well, xubuntu works fine but decorations missing
<Sysi> see compiz settings
<deluxo> in kernel ...31-14 decorations works perfectly
<Sysi> that's weird
<deluxo> thats why i came here...
<Sysi> i had to start it twice always on jaunty
<deluxo> compiz??
<Sysi> compiz --replace twice
<deluxo> doesnt do a thing...
<deluxo> tried already
<Sysi> do you have compiz settingsmanager?
<deluxo> ye
<deluxo> have no clue right?
<deluxo> am... guys?
<deluxo> if its too hard to help then dont bother, maybe i'll make it out...
<charlie-tca> yeah, I think insulting the individual tryin to help you was not so good.
<deluxo> did i? then sorry, havent noticed it myself, realy honestly sorry
<charlie-tca> <deluxo> have no clue right?
<deluxo> ye.. it may sound not quite friendly.... I Apologize
<deluxo> I guess no tek help today for me... :(
<knome> deluxo, you might try running (alt+f2) xfwm4
<deluxo> that shoud bring me back to xfwm4 compositions?
<knome> so you are with compiz?
<deluxo> now - yes, because i use 31-14 kernel
<deluxo> but in kernel 31-20 emerald wont decorate windows
<knome> deluxo, so it's because of a kernel change?
<deluxo> think so..
<deluxo> in 31-14 no bugs at all...
<knome> deluxo, i'd advise to boot with the older kernel and wait for the next update :)
<deluxo> ye... i thought so too
<knome> probably the easiest, and it sounds like it's going to be fixed in the next kernel. if not, then come back again
<deluxo> ok! Thanks for help guys
<knome> deluxo, you're welcome. enjoy xubuntu
<deluxo> i do :)
<deluxo> xfce a lot faster than gnome
<knome> it is
<deluxo> gotta go.. thanks for help n Bye!
#xubuntu 2010-03-31
<ToStItOs> Anybody know where I can get a Alternate CD or DVD for 9.04?
<gottto> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gottto> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gottto> ToStItOs: that should get you started
<ToStItOs> Whats the difference between the actual disc and upgrading via Synaptic
<ToStItOs> is it faster on the disc
<gottto> the alternate isn't a livecd but a text based installer - upgrading usually works fine (with the normal caveats)
<ToStItOs> The reason I ask is I have dial up and upgrading is such a pain because of the speed
<gottto> with a new install you have the base but still need to d/load your fav apps
<gottto> it'll save a few 100 mbs tho
<ToStItOs> a fresh install you mean?
<gottto> yep
<ToStItOs> I have the live cd for 9.04 I just hate to do that
<gottto> go the upgrade route then - I still use dapper and don't see the need to upgrade just cause there's a new version
<ToStItOs> What I am trying to do is get to 9.10 for hardware compatibility reasons
<gottto> well there's only the two options then... :)
<ToStItOs> I might just go the upgrade route just the downloads take forever : (
<gottto> you can still use the os while upgrading - it's just that your net would be slow or useless
<gottto> it would be nice to have an option in the upgrader to limit the d/load speed
<ToStItOs> Well I have a wired network a windows box and Ubuntu box
<gottto> like in torrents
<ToStItOs> yeah it would
<evolv> as someone who is interested in using a Linux operating system, but with no experience, is there anything I should look out for when investing in in a laptop or desktop when taking into consideration compatability
<evolv> also
<evolv> what resources would I have available to check that out?
<ToStItOs> I have run into a short problem when I was trying to upgrade. I received a message saying something about a partial upgrade
<evolv> Xubuntu was something I wanted to use, but when installing it on my laptop, I encountered a number of issues I couldn't easily resolve
<ToStItOs> evolv modem support but if using high speed most likely not a issue
<gottto> evolv: what I do is not get the absolute newest hardware - someone has to write the drivers and that takes time
<gottto> ther's a site - linux for laptops or similar - where you can check compatabilty
<evolv> do you have the site on hand?
<gottto> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<evolv> thanks :D
<gottto> np
<gottto> it was a guess :)
<evolv> excellent guess
<gottto> hehe
<evolv> I figured learning Linux would've been a good career move, it's kind of too late now because my hardware isn't compatible
<ToStItOs> well I'll see what I can do about my upgrade
<gottto> luck
<gottto> evolv: I use it on pent2s to dual cores
<ToStItOs> It may not be a problem but what is bothering me is the message about a partial upgrade
<gottto> where's that from?
<gottto> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gottto> ToStItOs: can you paste it?
<ToStItOs> When I ran the upgrade a few times it didn't finish
<ToStItOs> let me see hold on
<gottto> k
<ToStItOs> This is the text box message I receive "Not all Updates can be installed run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible
<ToStItOs> Can I just bypass this and try to run the upgrade again
<gottto> that isn't taking you to the newest version of xubuntu but d/loading the latest version of apps for the present one
<gottto> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gottto> bahh
<gottto> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ToStItOs> the package manager gives me the option too
<ToStItOs> I'll just run it again
<ToStItOs> I really do appreciate your help
<ToStItOs> thanks a lot
<gottto> np
<ToStItOs> see you later
<gottto> to upgrade to the next version is   sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<gottto> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ToStItOs> let me try that
<ToStItOs> what will these sudo commands do
<ToStItOs> will it upgrade to 9.04
<gottto> get you the latest stable xubuntu
<gottto> no 9.10
<gottto> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<gottto> what version are you on?
<ToStItOs> I thought I couldn't upgrade from 8.10
<gottto> I thought 9.04 - it takes you one stepat  a time
<ToStItOs> to 9.10
<gottto> you can't - I made an assumption
<gottto> it will take you to 9.04
<ToStItOs> Thats what I have 8.10
<ToStItOs> Xubuntu intrepid
<gottto> 8.10 + 1 = 9.04
<gottto> to get to 9.10 will be 2 upgrades
<ToStItOs> so I need 9.04
<ToStItOs> I know
<ToStItOs> should I cancel the upgrades I am running for 9.10?
<gottto> you can't be doing an upgrade to 9.10 - if you used those commands I wrote you're going to 9.04
<ToStItOs> I'll run Synaptic
<ToStItOs> thats fine I want 9.04 should I start it again
<gottto> it's your choice ultimately
<ToStItOs> or are there other commands to hit in the terminal
<gottto> no same commands
<ToStItOs> The commands you gave me that upgrades me to the next stable version which in my case is 9.04 correct?
<ToStItOs> ok so that will upgrade me to 9.04 right
<gottto> yep
<gottto> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<ToStItOs> ok good
<gottto> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ToStItOs> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ToStItOs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gottto> is synaptic open?
<ToStItOs> I closed it
<gottto> works now?
<ToStItOs> wait its doing someting
<gottto> should be getting headers
<ToStItOs> brb
<gottto> k
<ToStItOs> Synaptic won't stop running
<gottto> in terminal   ps aux | grep apt   and look at the pid of synaptic then   kill -9 "pid"
<gottto> pid is a 4 digit number
<gottto> mostly
<ToStItOs> operation not permitted
<gottto> err kill -n 9 "pid" sorry
<gottto> and use sudo...
<ToStItOs> I got it working
<gottto> ToStItOs:
<gottto> yah
<ToStItOs> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ToStItOs>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 5, in <module>
<ToStItOs>     import apt
<ToStItOs> ImportError: No module named apt
<gottto> bugger me - did you install the update-manager-core ?
<ToStItOs> It said it was the latest one
<gottto> k
<ToStItOs> now what
<gottto> all I can suggest is
<gottto> to update + upgrade and
<gottto> retry...
<ToStItOs> ok
<gottto> I've never seen that happen - I'll have a google
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> I closed the terminal while it was downloading
<gottto> ctrl+c is a better way
<gottto> that error is from a python script that is the do-release-upgrade app
<ToStItOs> So what do I need to do
<gottto> apt module should've been d/load as a dep of update-manager-core
<ToStItOs> can we fix it
<gottto> update + upgrade and install the update-manager-core
<ToStItOs> sudo command?
<gottto> yep
<gottto> sudo apt-get update
<gottto> suado apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<gottto> *sudo
<ToStItOs> its upgrading now
<gottto> k
<ToStItOs> but the upgrade is gonna take forever
<gottto> the joys of dialup :)
<ToStItOs> yeah joy
<ToStItOs> more like torture
<gottto> ubuntu.com recommends updating and upgrading before the distubution upgrade
<ToStItOs> yeah I know so once this is done then what do I need to do
<gottto> sudo do-release-upgrade
<gottto> once the manger core is installed - it should need to have some deps d/loaded
<ToStItOs> all I did was sudo apt-get upgrade
<gottto> should've updated first - so it could find what was missing
<gottto> but wait till it finishes now
<ToStItOs> i did
<gottto> k
<gottto> then sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<ToStItOs> ok gotcha now
<gottto> hopefully the update picked up on the missing dep
<gottto> and manager core has the apt module
<ToStItOs> so the manager core then do release
<gottto> yep
<ToStItOs> after all this is done I should be at 9.04
<gottto> you will be - that's what all this does :)
<ToStItOs> great
<ToStItOs> saved me a headache and a lot of head scratching
<gottto> took me a while to learn the ropes -- and I'm still learning...
<ToStItOs> same here When I had my last computer I was a internal dial up modem that was a pain
<ToStItOs> *using
<gottto> hehe
<ToStItOs> if you don't mind me asking where are you from
<gottto> I'm in Australia - Brisbane
<gottto> you're in texas right?
<ToStItOs> ok well there is a city named after me
<ToStItOs> take a wild guess
<gottto> there's a brisbane in canada as well
<ToStItOs> no Mississippi
<gottto> Houston1.level3.net shows on your ip address
<gottto> so I thought
<gottto> ...
<ToStItOs> let me give you a riddle in Australia there is a small city with a unique name and it ends with a n
<ToStItOs> no Mississippi
<gottto> I give up :)
<ToStItOs> ip address are misleading at times
<gottto> they are that
<ToStItOs> The city is Darwin which is my name
<gottto> ohhh
<evolv> your name is Darwin?
<evolv> I'm a fan of Charles Darwin's work :D
<ToStItOs> yep
<evolv> led me to what I do now
<ToStItOs> uh huh
<ToStItOs> oh really my father gave me that name
<ToStItOs> I guess I am sort unique
<ToStItOs> of
<evolv> to have a last name as a first name?
<ToStItOs> just the name in general not many people in my State have that name
<evolv> I want to name my first born Claudius
<evolv> if things work out with my current girlfriend, I will not realize my dream
<evolv> :\
<ToStItOs> Thats a good name
<gottto> she doesn't like claudius?
<evolv> nope
<evolv> but she has no roman ancestry
<evolv> so that might explain it
<ToStItOs> well that sucks
<evolv> to be fair, she doesn't want kids with Indian names
<ToStItOs> picky picky
<evolv> Indian names are kind of ridiculous
<evolv> :P
<evolv> chandreshakar
<ToStItOs> yeah you have a point there
<RobertZaccour> will there be a new theme in lucid?
<bazhang> should be. #ubuntu+1 for lucid support/discussion
<hexdump_> has anybody here ever tried using mod_bw or mod_cband with apache and had success?
<hexdump_> I'm running into problems constantly
<hexdump_> nm I think I just had version errors I dunno
<tachiro1> hmm
<tachiro1> now i guess i just have to assassinate who took my original name
<gottto> I'm for hire at a reasonable feee :)
<gottto> *fee
<tachiro1> well i gotta double check, they may be uhh
<tachiro1> me
<gottto> hehe
<tachiro1> i swear, ubuntu is great and all, and i see all these things that by design make me wish i started using it years ago, but jumping in without a real knowledge foundation, is CRAZY
<tachiro1> just dancing around complex terminal commands to pull off the stupidest stuff, like changing my mouse polling rate
<gottto> most start with a dual boot so they can go back to windows when things get hard...
<tachiro1> yea
<tachiro1> well in this case.. mother board blew out
<tachiro1> thank you blackout from 2-3 weeks ago
<gottto> they do suck
<tachiro1> i do love nautilus though
<gottto> in xubuntu - what's wrong with thunar?
<tachiro1> ok before i continue, lol signing in here i had no idea what Xubuntu was referring to, i figured it was just to indicate all ...ubuntu distros
<tachiro1> but i think i'm using karmic koala
<Sysi> do you know how much there are ubuntu related channels? :)
<tachiro1> nope lol
<tachiro1> brb
<gottto> heh - ther's #ubuntu, #kubuntu and many others as well
<tachiro1> yeaa those are the two i spotted... stumbling through the how-to to get in here lol
<tachiro1> i've heard of kubuntu before
<tachiro1> dunno what the basic diff is though
<tachiro1> so how many nuubs get on here with issues everyday?
<Sysi> varies
<tachiro1> i figured i'd be fighting to get a word in here, looking at all the people logged in
<tachiro1> btw anyone heard about some new business plan that i think certain movie companies are initiating?
<tachiro1> using lawsuits against individuals who pirate movies as a source of revenue
<tachiro1> steady*
<tachiro1> see, here's another mystery, i'll need to double check with another OS on this laptop to see if the problem persists, but would i be the only person that has issues with sound in ubuntu? it seems like the strength of certain frequencies keep fluctuating
<tachiro1> so it sounds like someone is wiggling the volume knob when i'm playing music
<Balsaq> testing testin
<tachiro1> i really need to fix this everyday mouse lag, it's unacceptable
<tachiro1> anyone know how to change mouse polling rate?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Mouse ?
<tachiro1> eh, tried that, nothing there that seems like it'll significantly affect the response time
<tachiro1> imagine this, you clicking around and then the mouse stops picking up every move, so if you just zigzag the mouse in place, the cursor eventually ends up off screen from the lag
<tachiro1> this'll happen for 5-6 second intervals
<tachiro1> then back to normal
<tachiro1> then a minute later same seizure again
<tachiro1> sometimes less than a minute in between
<charlie-tca> how much memory?
<tachiro1> one moment
<charlie-tca> I have seen that in low memory configurations
<charlie-tca> Seems to be the databases updating and causing the freeze to happen. Sometimes killing the "gam_server" makes it behave, but that slows down the drive updates, too.
<tachiro1> hmm
<tachiro1> well this is an older dell laptop
<tachiro1> i think i got a 256 and a 512 in here
<tachiro1> but isn't there a way to give the mouse more priority over other processes?
<tachiro1> i got no clue if there's an individual process in charge of the mouse
<charlie-tca> There probably is a way. Might try #ubuntu on that. It should use the same processes
<tachiro1> ummm
<tachiro1> don't tell me i'm in the wrong place
<tachiro1> am i?
<tachiro1> here we go
<charlie-tca> No, it is just that they have more people there
<tachiro1> lol oh ok
<tachiro1> cuz i'm using karmic now
<tachiro1> <looking at channel name>
<tachiro1> wait a minute is Xubuntu somethign else like Kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is based on ubuntu
<tachiro1> JESUS
<charlie-tca> and we use some of their processes and applications
<tachiro1> really
<charlie-tca> They are both based on gtk
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu is based on kde, which changes things much more
<tachiro1> so is there a basic difference between the two? like, the reason why it was made into it's own thing?
<charlie-tca> yes, gnome desktop in ubuntu is more resource hungry than xfce in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> We use some of the same applications, but stay away from the gnome-specific apps and try to use lightweight applications specifically
<charlie-tca> We don't change the underlying hardware driver stuff
<tachiro1> hmm
<tachiro1> so what's the trade off then?
<charlie-tca> resources
<tachiro1> hmm, so what about like.. learning curve
<charlie-tca> Takes about 3.5GB to install Ubuntu, 1.5GB to install Xubuntu. Takes about 512MB memory to run Gnome desktop; takes about 256MB to run xfce
<charlie-tca> learning curve is there, just like anything else.
<charlie-tca> You had to learn gnome and openoffice and the rest of the apps in Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Now you learn different applications. Not too big a curve, actually.
<charlie-tca> Abiword instead of OpenOffice Writer is almost the same, but doesn't need as much memory and drive space. Gnumeric instead of OO spreadsheet is the same
<charlie-tca> You have an older laptop there. It may not even run Ubuntu anymore. It will run Xubuntu.
<tachiro1> lol ohhhh ok
<tachiro1> lol i might not have mouse laggeh issues either if i was using that
<tachiro1> ok bookmarking thought
 * charlie-tca thinks also that Xubuntu is really the best thing going, too.
<charlie-tca> you might not, if it runs
<charlie-tca> I run Xubuntu on a p2, 400MHz system, a P4 1.5GHz system, and an athlon 64bit 2.2GHz system
<charlie-tca> I don't see the mouse lag, though
<tachiro1> hmm
<charlie-tca> I wonder if you need to shut off the touchpad buttons to fix that?
<charlie-tca> Or, rather, that thingy in the middle of the keyboard
<tachiro1> oh the nub thing
<tachiro1> y'know what? i think i'll try that
<tachiro1> cuz i'm using a usb keyboard too
<charlie-tca> That's the one! I don't actually have a laptop, myself
<tachiro1> nah i'm fuckin stuck with this until i can get a new mobo (possibly a new case too) thanks to a black out a couple weeks ago
<charlie-tca> hmm, sorry. Wish I could be more help. Feel free to ask here every couple of hours, though. Someone else might be able to help out.
<tachiro1> well in actuality i got a whole bunch of shit to look up now, and a whole bunch of memory saving ideas to try out
<tachiro1> lol looks like help to me
<Myrtti> mind your language, we aim to be a channel suited for all...
<tachiro1> it took me a second to figure out what you were referring to lol
<tachiro1> ok no prob
<tachiro1> hey doesn't ubotto have some sort of censor thingy?
<Myrtti> what do you mean?
<tachiro1> i know it's IRC but i go to a paintball chat room called pbreview where there's a bot that detects profanity and auto-replaces it with w/e the moderators choose
<tachiro1> just watching other people talk is just hilarious
<tachiro1> it'll be like "after all these years, i can't believe i stepped in dog [Subway! Eat Fresh! *chomp*] walking home today"
<Myrtti> no, nothing like that here
<tachiro1> awww
<hexdump_> yo
<hexdump_> hi all, I have a question maybe one of you experts in there could help me with it
<hexdump_> I'm trying to use sed to remove blackslashes or forward slashes in my html file
<hexdump_> I figured out how to remove leters, but I run into errors when trying to remove shashes
<naaina> you need to escape them
<naaina> like
<naaina> $ echo "/" | sed "s/\//test/g"
<naaina> test
<hexdump_> naaina:  ok thanks I'll give it a shot
<hexdump_> naaina:  I'm actually trying to remove a string like ///var/www
<hexdump_> so it would me $ echo "///var/www" | sed "s/\//test/g"
<hexdump_> naaina:  test would be my document correct?
<naaina> don't understand it
<naaina> what exactly do you want to do?
<Sysi> ah, regular expressions ♥
<hexdump_> I need to remove a string of text such as "///var/www"
<naaina> completely?
<Sysi> invented for clean-language ubuntu channels :p
<hexdump_> reason it is like "///var/www" is because I've already used sed to remove //file:/var/www
<naaina> so, you want to make //file:/var/www to /var/www?
<hexdump_> naaina:  the only thing is I don't want to delete all instances of "/"
<hexdump_> naaina:  give me just one sec k
<hexdump_> naaina:  actually the only characters left for me to delete is this "///" no quotes
<hexdump_> I'm sorry just "//" two slashes
<naaina> //file:/var/www -> //
<naaina> ?
<hexdump_> naaina:  sorry bud, I just had to take a phone call
<hexdump_> naaina:  on the two slashes "//" are remaining
<naaina> .... i really can't understand the question. what do you want to achieve? gimme an example for source text and say what the result should be.
<hexdump_> naaina:  ok here is the rundown.  I used a program that generates an html file output and lists the given directories/files.  I'm using it for my website to speed up the process.
<hexdump_> the problem is that when I generate the html file it lists the local files and not an online url, so I need to remove the file://var/www/ portion of the entire directory
<hexdump_> I need to remove that section so that ppl will be able to download files with the correct web directory
<naaina> okay
<naaina> cat index.html | sed "s/file:\/\/var\/www\//g"
<naaina> or this one (if you want to replace directly in the file):
<naaina> sed -i "s/file:\/\/var\/www\//g" index.html
<hexdump_> ok then how to I save the new file
<hexdump_> ah okay
<hexdump_> so cat index.html | sed blah first
<hexdump_> then sed -i "s blah
<naaina> if you want to output it on the console
<naaina> you use ONLY the second one
<naaina> if you want to repalce directly in the file
<hexdump_> naaina:  gotchat hence cat right.  cool, thanks I'll give this a shot and give let you know what happens.
<slow-motion> hi
<hexdump_> naaina:  sed 's/apple$/windows/g' document.txt > new.file
<hexdump_> slow-motion:  eh how are ya
<hexdump_> naaina:  yeah then of course the prob with special characters came along.  Anyway, I'll let you be, thanks again for the great support.
<naaina> $
<naaina> is a string / line end in regex (the "language" sed uses)
<naaina> you have to escape it too.
<hexdump_> naaina:  fantastic man worked out perfectly
<naaina> regular expressions (regex) are a very mightly tool for string replacing
<naaina> you should read some stuff about it. there are fantastic things possible with it.
<hexdump_> naaina:  it worked, I had to modify it slightly, but this is what worked sudo sed -i "s/\/\///g"  networking.htm
<hexdump_> naaina:  this program is really powerful.  I have some books on this program.  I think I might check it out soon as I'm done with my site
<hexdump_> ah damn, I don't want to ask you this again, but I don't think google can find exactly what I'm looking for.
<hexdump_> naaina:  gimmie a sec, I might be back.  let me read up first I don't want to immediately ask again.
<hexdump_> naaina:  If it gets too tough, and I can't find what I'm looking for I might have to come back.
<naaina> just ask your question ;)
<hexdump_> naaina:  I can only seem deletion of characters on a like this:  first 10 lines .doc or something
<hexdump_> naaina:  I need to only delete the second instance of the same characters on each of those lines but I can't find out how in any documents.
<naaina> only once per line?
<hexdump_> naaina:  see here is the prob, reason why it seems tought for me...
<hexdump_> naaina:  first instance of .chm or .pdf is in the hyperlink and the second is in the description itself.  this is on maybe like every other line or something.
<hexdump_> naaina:  I must delete only the second instance of the .chm or .pdf extension on those lines
<hexdump_> naaina:  see now I was thinking if there was a possibility to remove say .chm next to the text </a> but I'm not sure how to accomplish that.
<hexdump_> naaina:  brb in just a sec
<hexdump_> naaina:  okie I'm back
<slow-motion> n8
<hexdump_> naaina:  I have 2 instances of the same *.pdf or *.chm per line
<hexdump_> naaina:  rather every other line or so.
<naaina> and you want to remove the second one? :)
<hexdump_> yes
<hexdump_> naaina:  sorry I was helping somebody with samba
<hexdump_> naaina:  ues I need to remove the second instance of each *.chm or *.pdf on each line.  the *.chm or *.pdf is located in the description field, and I need to remove those.
<hexdump_> naaina:  yeah that's right brb
<hexdump_> naaina:  you there bro?
<naaina> yes yes. paste a line here where both entries occur
<hexdump_> I'm going to pastebin it
<hexdump_> naaina:  here you go http://pastebin.com/5Si9gLpa
<naaina> and you want to replace the 2nd one?
<naaina> ok. only the extension.... i see
<naaina> one second pls
<naaina> sed -i "s/\.[a-z]\{3\}//gi" yourhtmlfile.html
<naaina> sed -i "s/\.[a-z]\{3\}<\/a>/<\/a>/gi" yourhtmlfile.html
<naaina> this one is better
<hexdump_> sorry I'm back
<hexdump_> naaina:  sed 's|\(<a class="file" href=.*>\).*/\(.*\)\.[^<]*\(</a>\)|\1\2\3|' oldfile.htm > newfile.htm
<hexdump_> naaina:  craziness getting access denied from sed 's|\(<a class="file" href=.*>\).*/\(.*\)\.[^<]*\(</a>\)|\1\2\3|' programming.htm > programming.htm
<schlaftier> hexdump_: use sed -i for in-place editing
<hexdump_> ah okie
<hexdump_> let me give er a shot
<hexdump_> schlaftier:  thanks bud
<hexdump_> schlaftier:  still permission denied
<schlaftier> the problem with shell redirection is that it tries to open and empty the > file before reading from it
<hexdump_> ah ha got it
<hexdump_> permissions problem
<schlaftier> hexdump_: sorry, gotta go, can't help you with the permissions issue. But keep sed -i in mind
<schlaftier> hexdump_: good luck :)
<hexdump_> schlaftier:  np you helped me.  I found out what was wrong tho.  it was a permissions problem
<schlaftier> hexdump_: alright, glad you solved it. You're welcome
<schlaftier> have a nice day, bye everyone
#xubuntu 2010-04-01
<hexdump_> gawd I just had this working now it's just torturing me
<hexdump_> sudo sed -i "s/file:\/\/var\/www\//g" I mean what am I screwin' up here?
<genii> hexdump_: Closing delimiter
<clevefan> hi channel
<clevefan> having some trouble with xubuntu install any help appreciated
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> I did install picasa 2.7 on xubuntu karmic but not able to open it
<nasrullah> how to make picasa work
<mudududubuntu> abc
<Balsaq> Good morning Xubuntu Technicians...and to all of you who reside in the lush, tropical, binary jungle know as...Xubuntu!
<knome> morning Balsaq :)
<Balsaq> mornin knome, good to see you.
<knome> Balsaq, how are you?
<Balsaq> i am fine....whats new a the top?
<knome> well, windy
<Balsaq> ah...always windy in the executive offices...
<knome> more like a hurricane now :P
<Balsaq> eeek...
<Balsaq> lot goin on huh
<knome> yep
<Balsaq> hope it for the good
<knome> i hope so as well
<Balsaq> you seemd a lil tense about it last time we spoke
<knome> still am
<knome> hey Daviey :)
<zooboontoo> could anyone please tell me how to access the network in xubuntu
<Sysi> wireless?
<daniskami> zooboontoo: Xubuntu comes with Network Manager which usually sits in the upper right corner somewhere
<zooboontoo> sorry I meant the lan
<zooboontoo> daniskami I meant the lan
<Sysi> still
<zooboontoo> how do you view your shares
<moetunes> ifconfig in terminal will let you know if it is up
<zooboontoo> I mean the shares on the network
<moetunes> samba
<Sysi> ssh/nfs
<moetunes> !cifs
<moetunes> I use nfs - no windows in my home
<zooboontoo> nfs is too complicated
<moetunes> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zooboontoo> i just installed zoobootoo for the first time
<Sysi> ssh/sftp/scp is easy
<zooboontoo> ive been using ubuntu for a while
<zooboontoo> why can't you see it in thunar?
<moetunes> nfs is two files
<zooboontoo> your network shares, i mean
<zooboontoo> anyone know what Gigolo is?
<moetunes> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 103 kB, installed size 512 kB
<moetunes> ubottu does
<daniskami> I use Gigolo for GUI scp
<moetunes> daniskami: zooboontoo might have some questions ok?
<daniskami> feel free to ask questions
<zooboontoo> daniskami, I would like to make folders read/writable on two computers both ways. They are both total disk encryption. One is xubuntu, the other is ubuntu.
<zooboontoo> or anyone else
<daniskami> zooboontoo: so user X on computer 1 can access some folders on computer 2, and user Y on computer 2 can access some folders on computer 1?
<zooboontoo> daniskami, yes and write to them
<daniskami> zooboontoo: are you familiar with ssh? I think will be easiest here if you don't want nfs
<zooboontoo> daniskami, why can't I use samba?
<zooboontoo> daniskami, whatever is easiest
<daniskami> zooboontoo: oh, you sure can use samba, but I'm not familiar with it as I never worked with Windows and never needed it
<zooboontoo> ok how to do it with ssh?
<Sysi> install openssh-server and watch your ip with ifconfig
<daniskami> openssh-server, yes
<zooboontoo> that sounds like a good way to get hackes
<zooboontoo> hacked
<daniskami> not if you don't allow connections from outside
<Sysi> buntu by default don't block ssh?
<moetunes> Sysi: nope
<moetunes> I use my router for that
<Sysi> i only have everything from outside blocked from router
<moetunes> how does http - web pages - get in?
<Sysi> i don't have a actual server
<Sysi> i just noticed that ssh is easy to file transferring
<zooboontoo> ok I've got samba set up now I just need to know how do you view your samba shares?
<daniskami> zooboontoo: mount them with Gigolo, and see here what to do to open them appear in Thunar: http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html
<daniskami> (or, follow one of the links from ubottu above)
<zooboontoo> daniskami, it says connecting failed and, "Not a mountable file system"
<slow-motion> hi
<moetunes> !hi slow-motion
<moetunes> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> slow-motion is oldie
<moetunes> my new keyboard is giving me the irrits....
<Ferrenrock> hey guys
<Ferrenrock> what's the name of the font xubuntu uses in menus and folders etc?
<moetunes> good question
<moetunes> lets see
<moetunes> cody-somerville: what's the name of the font xubuntu uses in menus and folders etc?
<daniskami> can't you look it up (and what's more important, change it) in Settings->Interface
<moetunes> I'm on a dapperserver running fluxbox atm - looking it up isn't an option
<moetunes> when I get home I'll check
<moetunes> if I get home...
<moetunes> I'm not going home tonight :(
<Sysi> i'm confused
<Sysi> i have fast, working and goodlooking system
<Sysi> without doing pretty much anything
<knome> :P
<Sysi> what i'm supposed to do know?
<Sysi> *now
<moetunes> Sysi: learn bash and make a script using curl to d/load weather info for your city and display it on the desktop
<Sysi> moetunes: i can get that to my panel with plugin coming by default
<Sysi> i know i could compile kernel
<moetunes> Sysi: no challenge in that...
<everlost> hi xubuntu folks, i have a question, i got a dell latitude d400 with xubuntu, and when closing lid, screen goes blank, and non responsive, thanks in advance
<everlost> hmm, can one hear me here  ? :)
<matmatmat> hello, can someone help me to set sound output to hdmi?
<_Techie_> i need help creating mass symbolic links, is there a way to create symbolic links for everything in a folder without having to manually create each link?
<Sysi> cp -s Folder/* /where/ could work
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> that might actually work, never knew cp had a symbolic option
<Sysi> that's only way i know for doing those :P
<_Techie_> sweet \
<_Techie_> it worked perfectly
<_Techie_> you just saved me hours of work
<zooboontoo> hello?
<zooboontoo> could anyone tell me how to migrate from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<knome> zooboontoo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<_Techie_> wait
<knome> _Techie_, FROM xubuntu TO ubuntu
<knome> :)
<_Techie_> other way around
<knome> _Techie_, but removing the xubuntu-desktop meta package doesn't really remove anything
<knome> _Techie_, so needless
<Sysi> with aptitude it should
<Sysi> remember the bot!
<Sysi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<genii> Well it should remove XFCE specific stuff
<Sysi> we'd need xfce-spesific bot
<genii> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
 * genii hands Sysi a coffee
<knome> zooboontoo, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<dna42> hi guys, is this channel also responsible for the lucid beta?
<Sysi> partly
<Sysi> officially not
<dna42> because i just upgraded from 9.10 and now i have no wlan anymore
<dna42> (im somehow able to lose my wlan after each upgrade)
<dna42> and sadly i cant find the name of the chipset of my wlan
<dna42> i only know that im using the onboard card of the eee-pc 1005-M
<Sysi> my 1005ha wifi worked out of box after clean install
<dna42> thats weird
<dna42> does your webcam work?
<Sysi> i haven't tested
<dna42> i normally use eeepc-tray to turn hardware on/off, but after the update the webcam vanished and i cant turn the wlan on
<poley> Hello? I have a noob question about Xubuntu
#xubuntu 2010-04-02
<genii> polek: Ask away
<genii> Bah. tab fail
<Sysi> gone
<Poley> Hello?
<Poley> Is anyone here?
<Sysi> ohai
<Poley> Could you answer some of my questions about Xubuntu?
<Sysi> of course
<Sysi> you disappeared fast last time :p
<Poley> Ok---I want to be able to boot it off a USB drive without altering my hard drive
<Poley> I've tried everything
<Poley> I can find, but it wont work
<Poley> Sometimes, I have been able to get into Xubuntu, but it always crashes and I am unable to boot it off the USB without starting over and reformating the USB drive
<Sysi> are you making live-usb or persistant installation?
<Poley> I think I have tried both--but what I want is a setup where Xubuntu is booted off the USB drive and all settings/etc. are saved onto the drive so they remain there on future reboots
<Sysi> i think you need to have ubuntu and use liveusb-creator for that
<Sysi> maybe possible also on other way but i dunno if
<Poley> So I first get ubuntu, I assume using a live CD?
<Sysi> or just make bootable usb with unetbootin, if your computer supports it
<Sysi> and ofc k/x/ubuntu all work
<Poley> I actually just tried that--it worked up until I clicked "logout", and to log back on it asked for a username and a password even though I had never set that up, and when I rebooted it started to load up Xubuntu, but then just froze on a blank screen
<Sysi> IDK, that maybe isn't supported on livesystem
<Sysi> unetbootin-created newertheless don't save settings
<Poley> OK--so any suggestions as to how I should continue now?
<Sysi> are you using it on just one computer?
<Poley> Yes--Windows Vista Ultimate on Dell XPS M1530 laptop
<_Techie_> as far as live cd passwords go
<_Techie_> for the ubuntu livecd, the user us ubuntu
<_Techie_> with no password
<Poley> OK-thanks for that
<Sysi> you could run install from cd and make it to usb-stick, then select from bios menu to boot win or linux
<_Techie_> not completely sure about xubuntu though, load it up and run whoami in terminal
<_Techie_> unn
<_Techie_> umm*
<_Techie_> do you wish this USB to be persistant?
<Poley> Yes
<_Techie_> i have a link for you then
<_Techie_> gotta find it first though
<Poley> OK--I am fine waiting for a while
<_Techie_> found it
<_Techie_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-windows/
<Poley> Thanks--I will try that
<Poley> Just one more question thoough
<Poley> Will I be able to easily set up my network/internet?
<Poley> Or do
<Poley> I need special drivers?
<_Techie_> if it workse out of the box in the livecd, then it will work out of the box in the USB
<Poley> So the internet will already be working?
<_Techie_> should be
<Poley> Thanks for all the help
<_Techie_> no problem
<Poley> I will try that now--bye
<_Techie_> cya
<_Techie_> im gonna restart and re install my DVD drive, be back soon
<Poley> Hello again--sorry for bothering you, but what persistence option should I select: 1 GB, 2GB, 3GB, 4GB (all Casper-RW)?
<Poley> Oh well--I choose 2GB
<Poley> Thanks anyway
<tykmo> hi guys need help.
<tykmo> any one here
<_Techie_> Sysi, my minds gone blank, syntax for installing from a local .deb package using dpkg please
<_Techie_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<_Techie_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<terroh8er> hey guys.. im having trouble with my ethernet connection. it won't connect and i'm sure its not the router
<terroh8er> it is an older PC
<bazhang> what does sudo dhclient in terminal return
<bazhang> err sudo dhclient eth0
<terroh8er> DHCPDISCOVEDR on eth0 to 255.255.255.2555 port 67
<terroh8er> multiple times
<bazhang> no dhcpoffers?
<terroh8er> the odd thing is.. it says there are 168 updates available. how would it know if there were updates if internet wasnt on?
<terroh8er> yea no dhcpoffers received
<bazhang> what does ifconfig show
<bazhang> eth0 lo and wlan0 ?
<terroh8er> eth0, eth0:avahi and lo
<terroh8er> its an old pc, no wlan
<bazhang> and sudo apt-get update ?
<terroh8er> failed to fetch
<bazhang> also try sudo ifup eth0
<terroh8er> ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<terroh8er> also its onboard.. i had to enable it in the bios
<Kruczyslaw> damn i have lan problems too
<Kruczyslaw> but i think i install bad drivers....
<bazhang> that should not be an issue, ie onboard
<bazhang> terroh8er, what is the chipset
<terroh8er> one sec. also i just checked the router settings.. it shows up
<terroh8er> asa a dhcp client
<bazhang> lspci in terminal
<terroh8er> ohh wait a minute
<terroh8er> bah
<Kruczyslaw> lol...
<terroh8er> no.. i set it up manually and it said "connection established" but firefox doesnt load. one sec
<Kruczyslaw> bazhang: how to remove driver/ethernet? I have bad drivers...;|
<terroh8er> Davicom Semiconductor, Inc 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible, rev 10
<bazhang> Kruczyslaw, what chipset
<bazhang> terroh8er, I doubt that is it; pastebin the entire output of lspci please
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<terroh8er> how am i supposed to paste it?
<terroh8er> im typing from a laptop
<Kruczyslaw> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407896/
<Kruczyslaw> fail -_-
<Kruczyslaw> Its asus chipset as I remember....
<bazhang> Kruczyslaw, does ifconfig show eth0
<Kruczyslaw> yep but I cant modify/use it also cant add new connection ;]
<Kruczyslaw> in applet network menager i see "device unsupported"
<terroh8er> i think i may have found a fix for my problem
<Kruczyslaw> bazhang: heres my ifconfig anyway: http://pastebin.pl/21078
<bazhang> terroh8er, dns?
<terroh8er> no.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<terroh8er> noob question here.. how do i save a file i've modified in nano?
<terroh8er> nm lol
<Kruczyslaw> ehh
<terroh8er> if this fixes it, ill shit myself
<terroh8er> and send pieces of my soiled underwear to everyone here
<bazhang> language please
<terroh8er> sorry
<Kruczyslaw> bazhangany any solution for me?
<terroh8er> didnt work
<terroh8er> i guess offtopic.. but does anyone know of an alternative distro that will fit my needs (playing DivX movies to my tv through the S-video out and playing mp3s.. thats it)
<_Techie_> umm
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> the main distro that comes to mind is xbmc
<_Techie_> there is another media player distro but i cant remember the name of it
<_Techie_> oh yeah, its GeeXboX
<_Techie_> either one should meet your needs fine
<terroh8er> hmmm isnt xbmc a live cd only? i guess it doesnt matter huh
<_Techie_> its both a livecd and an application and distro
<terroh8er> another problem is that the pc is old.. 750mhz celeron, 256mb of ram
<terroh8er> i didn't thin kyou could install it to a hard drive but i may be wrong
<_Techie_> youd be suprised what i could do with that
<terroh8er> haha
<DaSteele> sup?
<terroh8er> thanks techie im downloading it now
<terroh8er> _Techie_: this might be dumb but can i access the internet via geexbox?
<terroh8er> o ok i guess i can :P
<matmatmat> yeah?
<terroh8er> it looks confusing though
<DaSteele> geexbox is new to me
<DaSteele> im wanting to build a htpc
<DaSteele> boungh an mvix ultio
<DaSteele> its not quite ready for prime time
<DaSteele> imho :D
<terroh8er> i just want to be able to watch divx movies, as well as hulu content on my tv
<DaSteele> ic cool
<terroh8er> lol
<DaSteele> yea I can't get TV out to work
<DaSteele> soem xorg bug on this laptop
<DaSteele> not even through vga out
<DaSteele> unless I go way back to hardy
<_Techie_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<_Techie_> get used to that
<_Techie_> because unfortunately xorg is becoming old
<DaSteele> i know I need a newer machine soon
<_Techie_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DaSteele> thanks ubottu you're a great help
<Liquid_Snake> does anyone know if hard drive access time affects download speed?
<DaSteele> I assume it can
<DaSteele> on a very very fast server
<Liquid_Snake> nm
<Liquid_Snake> oh talkin to me
<Liquid_Snake> DaSteele:  was that directed to me?
<_Techie_> it was
<DaSteele> yes
<Liquid_Snake> I've heard it doesn't
<Liquid_Snake> from linux but I dunno
<_Techie_> if your downloading slower than your write speed, then no it wont
<_Techie_> if your downloading fater than your write speed then it will
<DaSteele> good answer :)
<Liquid_Snake> DaSteele:  I would image wouldn't it make a difference downloading from a 5400 or a 7200 might make a difference
<Liquid_Snake> _Techie_:  thanks, and thanks DaSteele,
<_Techie_> no problem, here to help
<_Techie_> although, good luck downloading at a faster rate than your hard drives can be written at
<DaSteele> :)
<_Techie_> anyway, time for me to start dissasembling my computer for this LAN party
<DaSteele> in sacramento?
<DaSteele> nm
<RaMcHiP> hello
<eut> hello
<RaMcHiP> hwody
<RaMcHiP> howdy *
<eut> how can i disable the splash screen with the hovering sparkles and the ubuntu logo?
<RaMcHiP> im not sure eut
<eut> you know what i'm talking about right?
<DaSteele> on booting?
<eut> yes
<DaSteele> use startup manager I think http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<DaSteele> thats called the usplash
<eut> i dont see that on the xfce menus
<DaSteele> oh yea
<DaSteele> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<eut> ok
<eut> in the second tab, appearance, i can only choose between the ubuntu and xubuntu usplash themes. i cant disable them altogether?
<DaSteele> might have to hand edit grub.list
<eut> grub2 :/
<eut> so its grub.cfg
<DaSteele> gd I hate grub 2
<DaSteele> why I'm sticking to jaunty for now
<eut> i've already removed quiet and splash from the options line
<eut> maybe i have to set nosplash?
<eut> hmm ok
<eut> i see that same sparkley ubuntu logo three times
<eut> 1) after bios, 2) before login chooser (which i still see after disabling it with startupmanager), and 3) after i login but before the desktop fully loads
<eut> when i removed splash from the grub.cfg i stopped seeing it the first time
<DaSteele> um install grub 1 :)
<DaSteele> idk on this one
<DaSteele> unless you use synaptic to remove all usplash packages
<eut> and remove xubuntu-desktop :/
<eut> is xubuntu-desktop necessary? :P
<matmatmat> no
<eut> so removing that wont remove xfce?
<matmatmat> no it wont
<matmatmat> i dont have it
<eut> great!
<matmatmat> but think about what youre doing still
<matmatmat> i think it removes gdm e.g,
<eut> nope, still have gdm
<eut> and nope, still seeing the splash
<eut> appears to be the xubuntu splash
<matmatmat> what splash?
<moetunes> if you want to turn gdm of rename the link in /etc/rc2.d for it so it starts with x instead of s
<eut> xubuntu logo with sparkly white things flying in a circular cloud below it
<eut> how can i configure gdm displays?
<eut> ok got it
<eut> had to remove xsplash
<eut> now... how to disable the login chooser? i'd like to just type my username and password
<Balsaq> good morning citizens of Xubuntu!
<Sysi> is it normal that i cant get alsa to xfce-mixer in lucid?
<Sysi> pulseaudio only has master, i need all speakers to work
<moetunes> Sysi: that would be a quwstion for #ubuntu+1
<Sysi> moetunes: xubuntu devs are here
<moetunes> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Sysi> iirc i've been here longer than you :)
<knome> okay boys, calm down :P
<Sysi> knome: is developer cnah only for development thing or would that be place for lucid questions also?
<Sysi> i'm not sure if this mine is that kind of question
<Sysi> but are they even going to put that as option to graphical mixer?
<knome> Sysi, i'd say maybe #xubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1 for not released releases, but it's true we've been answering to lucid questions in #xubuntu as well
<Sysi> are there xfce-specific people on #+1?
<knome> some, but that's why i also said #xubuntu-devel
<mr_pouit> Sysi: install gstreamer0.10-alsa
<Sysi> mr_pouit: i can use alsamixer in terminal
<mr_pouit> ?
<mr_pouit> with gstreamer0.10-alsa installed you'll be able to select more controls in xfce4-mixer
<mr_pouit> but if you want to use alsamixer, that's fine
<Sysi> ah, right
<Sysi> cool ♥
<RaMcHiP> I made a big boo boo lastnight how would I got about booting into terminal and changing my startup options with xfce?  I made a change to my compiz fusion and whenever it boots up now it locks up
<Pres-Gas> RaMcHiP, when it locks up, can you go into one of the virtual consoles?  Press "ctrl + alt + F2" to get to one.  To go back to the GUI, you can then press "ctrl + alt + F7".
<RaMcHiP> negative
<RaMcHiP> its a total lockup :(
<Pres-Gas> ewww
<RaMcHiP> yeah and to make things even worse I cannot remember EXACTLY what option I enabled with fusion that is locking it up I believe it was the deform cube option
<RaMcHiP> so somehow I need to get into my xfce startup file manually and edit it and takeout the compiz-fusion -replace startup line
<Pres-Gas> RaMcHiP, if you hold down the "shift" key right after your BIOS splash, you should get to the GRUB boot screen...Select the latest kernel listed that says "(recovery mode)".  That should get you to a terminal and start up the bare minimum of stuff....then tweak away!
<Pres-Gas> Drop to the root shell prompt
<xGrind> xubuntu does not recognize partitions of windows
<RaMcHiP> what file would I edit to change my startup options I got to the root shell
<RaMcHiP> but I need to change it for my users xfce options
<RaMcHiP> im still VERY new to linux as a whole :D
<Pres-Gas> Now there you got me RaMcHiP.  I only use the compositing already provided by xfce.  Anyone else care to weigh in?
<RaMcHiP> yeah I am kind of at a loos myself
<RaMcHiP> cant find a guide or anything either
<RaMcHiP> ah ha I believe I found it
<RaMcHiP> ok now what is a good text editor to use in console? :D
<RaMcHiP> imanewbasaurusrex
<bazhang> nano ?
<RaMcHiP> kk TY :D
<Pres-Gas> RaMcHiP, nano for newbies!
<RaMcHiP> BRB with results
<Pres-Gas> But learn vi somtime
<RaMcHiP> DOH that isnt it
<RaMcHiP> thats for my compiz settings :( and I can remember what plugin I activated to get this result :/
<RaMcHiP> I need xfce startup settings so I can play around with it
<RaMcHiP> wait I have an idea
<RaMcHiP> BRB
<RaMcHiP> no go :(
<RaMcHiP> I found a different compiz config file in my etc folder but I didnt see anything in there that looked like it would be of use to my situation
<RaMcHiP> thank god I got my windows boot still :D
<RaMcHiP> otherwise even coming into this chan would be impossible
<RaMcHiP> ok I found the file I want to delete
<RaMcHiP> but I CANNOT for the life of me figure out the delete command
<RaMcHiP> I am ~/.config/autostart and I want to delete the file "
<RaMcHiP> "Compiz Fusion.desktop"
<RaMcHiP> how would I go about doing that
<RaMcHiP> del rem delete remove nothing works for deleting a file :(
<RaMcHiP> how would I delete a file with a space in it through console?
<RaMcHiP> hello everyone
<RaMcHiP> anyone here know howto accomplish what is on this vid?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBnCc64eZ9w&feature=related
<terroh8er> hi guys.. having some trouble
<psycho_oreos> ask and you may receive
<terroh8er> i installed xubuntu last night, then i updated. now i turned it on and there is no "taskbar" nor is there the bar at the top that has the applications
<terroh8er> and also, the terminal and firefox pop up every time it starts up
<psycho_oreos> hmm update as in distro upgrade?
<terroh8er> no like.. it said there were 186 updates to install
<psycho_oreos> which version of xubuntu is this?
<terroh8er> 9.10
<psycho_oreos> afaik there used to be a bug when updating xubuntu, with the xfce-taskbar not showing at boot, I can't remember the links
<psycho_oreos> as for terminal and firefox starting up, if you have previously started them up, xfce sometimes saves the session so that on the next boot with xfce it will load up those applications
<terroh8er> well its happened after 4-5 restarts but i figured it had somethign to do with the taskbar not showing up
<terroh8er> ill do some searching thanks
<terroh8er> hmm ok so i fixed it by typing xfce4-panel in terminal
<terroh8er> but it gives me an error
<terroh8er> "libxfce5mier-CRITICAL xfe_mixer_get_track assertion GST_IS_MIXER (card) failed
<terroh8er> mlibxfce4mixer
<terroh8er> ah ok
<terroh8er> nm
<psycho_oreos> I'd try to pipe that into google
<terroh8er> i just did. the person said to put it into the alt-f2 prompt instead of terminal
<terroh8er> seems to work
<simplicity-> test
<terroh8er> everything works now, woot
<terroh8er> i hope s-video works.. thats the only thing left to try
<rofl__> i want to have a keyboard shortcut that brings the last used terminal window to foreground
<rofl__> how would you do that ?
<TheSheep> rofl__: you could try programming that with devilspie
<rofl__> interesting, do you also know of other methods ?
<rofl__> i saw this in a youtub vid ( http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2009/08/25/how-to-install-eclipsedescentldc-d-programming-language-compiler-and-configure-auto-completition/ ), it looks quite practical
<rofl__> he seems also have s
<rofl__> a more advanced edition of the places thingie
<rofl__> which doenst open thunar, but instead shows the content of the chosen folder in the popup
<rofl__> again saves from a cluttered taskbar
<TheSheep> I don't know other method to do that with xubuntu, but other window managers have pretty flexible macro languages
<rofl__> is there a concept like window messages which i could use ?
<rofl__> i'm pretty familiar with m$ window handling, sendmessage and so on
<rofl__> but i have no clue about how X, or the window manager does that
<TheSheep> rofl__: I suppose that's covered in devilspie documentation
#xubuntu 2010-04-03
<Karth> would anyone know why my RX-80 dot matrix printer prints at 1 line a minute under xubuntu?
<willdo> Hi everyone
<moetunes> hey there willdo
<willdo> hey, I have a very very straightforward question about xubuntu vs ubuntu
<moetunes> shoot
<willdo> I am running ubuntu 9.10 on a Atom330, ext4 partitions
<willdo> I have to wait couple seconds each time I navigate in a new folder
<willdo> and wanted to know if it would be faster if i were on xubuntu
<willdo> or if it is hopeless, or caused by something else
<moetunes> willdo: atom330 is the cpu right?
<willdo> yes
<willdo> that for saying that the computer is not super fast, Atom330 is a dual core 1.6ghz, initially used in very small laptops
<moetunes> the kernel is prob not set up for it - just needs a source d/load and recompile - I don't know if xubuntu caters to them out of the box
<willdo> how do I know which version of kernel would be "tuned" for this ?
<moetunes> willdo: I should add that that is a guess
<willdo> I thought that it was nautilus' fault, that's why I was thinking about an other file explorer
<moetunes> willdo: give me a min and I will explore the options
<willdo> very kind from you, thanks !
<willdo> maybe i should have said my ubuntu is 64bit
<moetunes> seems it works better in 32bit willdo
<moetunes> but the diff is small - www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=atom330+64bit&btnG=Search
<willdo> also, it may be caused by ext4 ?
<moetunes> willdo: ext4 tests quicker in read/write than ext3 - so I would doubt it
<moetunes> unless you have more than 4g ram 64bit is more hassle then it is worth imo
<willdo> I have just 4, one part is used by the ION chipset, the rest is for the systme, but it is far from using it
<moetunes> willdo: from research on #ubuntu-offtopic - if you're using the 64bit ubuntu it shouldn't play a part - google was prob wrong
<willdo> the last phoronix test about linux kernels on 32 32PAE and 64 found great advantages of 64bit
<willdo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=5
<moetunes> willdo: that was why "they" came up with 64bit
<willdo> ok ;)
<moetunes> willdo: that slow nautilus start might be due to the graphics settings - I got an improvement from my file browser by adding backingstore to the xorg.conf cause the logs said it was disabled
<moetunes> an improvement in all apps loading time in fact
<willdo> I'll give it a try
<moetunes> willdo: read   /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and see if it is appropriate first
<willdo> i looked at the xorg.conf file and add neither "RenderAccel" "backingstore" nor "AllowGLXWithComposite" inside
<willdo> -add +had
<moetunes> o - what's the graphic card? - lspci will tell in terminal
<willdo> (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
<willdo> int he log
<willdo> mine is NVIDIA ION
<moetunes> willdo: you need to add   Option		"backingstore" "true"   to a xorg.conf   file in /etc/X11/
<willdo> i did, i am suprised cause my xorg file is only 20 lines long, although it is the one loaded (as stated in the log)
<willdo> there is for example no line about keyboard mouse nor monitors
<moetunes> willdo: it is mostly automated now - except for what is in the xorg.conf file afaik
<moetunes> the log will say something about using hal
<willdo> yes it does
<moetunes> willdo: you can make a full xorg.conf and edit it to your liking with   Xorg -configure   in terminal - then   mv -v  ./xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<willdo> so,
<willdo> I typed alt+k+print screen
<willdo> is that enough or do i need to reboot ?
<moetunes> willdo: logout - hit ctrl+alt+backspace   and login
<moetunes> restarts X
<moetunes> there's gdm to restart
<willdo> yeah, that what alt + k + printscreen is doing, (from 9.10)
<moetunes> I know nothing of that - I'm old school :)
<moetunes> willdo: did you notice X restart?
<willdo> yes
<willdo> i'll check logs to see if it changed something
<moetunes> willdo: check the log then mate :)
<moetunes> hehe
<willdo> did it, it's ok
<moetunes> nautilus is better?
<willdo> can't say
<moetunes> that was the point after all...
<willdo> if there is a differents, it's very small
<willdo> but i also installed xunbuntu desktop so i'll check on xfce
<willdo> be right back
<willdo> many thanks for your time
<moetunes> I'm on a 2.8ghz cpu here and thunar tahes 3-5 secs to open a dir first time
<moetunes> *takes
<willdo> thunar ?
<moetunes> nautilus for xubuntu
<moetunes> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<willdo> 3-5 sec !
<willdo> how can you bear that
<willdo> ^
<moetunes> I have lots of files :)
<willdo> ^^
<moetunes> that's first time - once they're cached it is almost instantaneouslt
<moetunes> *y
<willdo> I am not tied to nautilus, so if xfce is better, why not :)
<moetunes> I spelt that wrong...
<willdo> by first time you mean after login, or in a row ?
<moetunes> I have thunar on all my desktop comps
<moetunes> after opening once
<moetunes> again - many files in my folders - most need thumbnails
<willdo> wow
<willdo> i am on xfce right now
<moetunes> quicker?
<willdo> better tell me what's so good about nautilus or i am sticking here
<willdo> :)
<willdo> its so fast,
<moetunes> hehe
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<willdo> feels like windows XP :)
<willdo> hi
<moetunes> gnome is getting bloated imo - xfce is sooo much quicker
<lifeofguenter> any roadmap / plan on 10.4?
<willdo> wow, backspace works to go to previous dir !
<moetunes> lifeofguenter: you could ask in #ubuntu+1 or follow
<moetunes> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<willdo> wow, alt + up go to parent dir
<lifeofguenter> thanks moetunes
<moetunes> :)
<willdo> thanks so much moetunes for your help and your time
<moetunes> willdo: glad to help :)
<willdo> I was really really considering installing XP instead, just because of this slow explorer
<willdo> it was close ^
<willdo> ^^
<moetunes> no explorer in linux pls
<moetunes> hehe
<willdo> what instead ?
<moetunes> file browser
<moetunes> maybe
<willdo> fair enough
<moetunes> k :)
<moetunes> luck willdo
<py> hello
<py> I just installed karmic on an older pc, which is fitted with a GeForce 2 MX 400. With the driver "nv", I cannot get higher than 800x600/60, and with the "nvidia" driver, it is even worse, at 640x480
<py> This pc was previously running a (very) outdated gentoo, and it was running at 1280x1024/85Hz flawlessly. How can I get that resolution back?
<psycho_oreos> isn't there a nvidia x server config tool you can use?
<py> when I enable the "nvidia" driver, there is this nvidia-settings control panel which I can use, but it doesn't offer me any chance to get higher than 640x480
<psycho_oreos> hmm the only other way I can think of is to manually add the lines in yourself into xorg.conf file
<rofl__> which command would you use to chmod all files 660 but all directories 770 ?
<rofl__> need to write a perl script for that ? :)
<py> chmod 770 `find ./ -type d`; chmod 660 `find ./ -type f`
<rofl__> cool, is that recursive ?
<rofl__> meaning applied to subfolders as well
<py> yeah, just look at the output of find ./ -type d and find ./ -type f: it wiil be what the chmod will be applied to
<py> (you can do so before running the actual chmod, so you can make sure it is what you want)
<rofl__> thanks, very handy
<rofl__> i need that often
<py> regarding my X resolution problem, I happened to still have the config from the previous old install (which was still called XF86Config... vintage stuff ;-)). I replaced the broken xorg.conf by this version, and it actually works...
<psycho_oreos> in other words you fixed it? :)
<py> psycho_oreos: yeah, seems so
<hal_9000> you know, i noticed that there aren't as many problems posted here for xubuntu compared to ubuntu. maybe because of better performance or less people using it.
<charlie-tca> less users
<hal_9000> ah
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has millions, we have thousands
<hal_9000> yes, "its all very clear to me know"....oops! was that HAL talking? LOL
<jyraia> hello
<jyraia> need some help, how to install Xubuntu?
<jyraia> oops
<jyraia> Reconstructor on Xubuntu
<TheSheep> a what?
<jyraia> TheSheep,  did you know?
<dna42> hi! could you please explain how much impact different themes and fonts have on a xubuntu installation on a netbook?
<dna42> i mean, performance-wise?
<dna42> nobody?
#xubuntu 2010-04-04
<ubuntu> does chrome work on xubuntu
<ubuntu> >
<bung> hey fellas, just using my xubuntu cd to backup files off my g/fs laptop that just BSOD'd .. just curious if there is like a chkdsk function
<bung> i assume ntfsfix isnt as powerful
<bung> otherwise ill be reformatting i guess
<bazhang> bung, for ntfs? best to do that from within/with windows afaik
<bung> yea, just that i cant get in :)
<bung> no biggy
<bazhang> bung, why not use a livecd and do so
<bung> i ran ntfsfix and it actually got the machine past the BSOD
<bung> bazhang: thats what im saying, im using the livecd
<bung> but anyways after that it ran chkdsk and then just bsod'd again lol
<bazhang> bung, whoops no coffee yet, missed that
<bung> :)
<bung> no biggy
<bung> wish i could convert her to xubuntu
<bung> but not till the summer when school is over maybe
<bazhang> :)
<dna42> is somebody here?
<bazhang> yes
<dna42> cool
<dna42> werent you the guy who i already asked about speed improvements?
<bazhang> not to my knowledge
<dna42> oh, no, that was on the xfe channel
<dna42> xfce
<dna42> so my question is, what impact on the performance the themes and fonts have
<bazhang> depends, mostly on the themes
<bazhang> if you have a lesser gpu I would imagine quite a bit
<dna42> is there a way to see on the first look how fast a theme is?
<bazhang> by installing it?
<dna42> well, i use a n270 atom
<bazhang> I'd be more concerned about browser plugins and flash tbh
<dna42> so basically testing all themes per hand or with gtkperf
<dna42> well, i normally use opera
<bazhang> not sure what graphics card you have
<dna42> but right now i try a clean firefox with all addons and plugins deactivated
<dna42> none
<dna42> eee 1005HA
<bazhang> something onboard then
<dna42> yes
<bazhang> shouldn't be an issue then
<dna42> what? the graphics? or firefox?
<bazhang> the themes
<dna42> is the calculation of the themes operated by the gpu?
<bazhang> in part, certainly, but you have a quite decent system, so shouldn't be an issue
<bazhang> if you want to compare, you could try some other window managers/DEs and see how they stack up with xfce4
<dna42> i already tried gnome, kde and openbox
<bazhang> ie lxde, openbox, blackbox, et al
<bazhang> ah also fluxbox
<bazhang> no openbox-desktop that I know of, but if you are on Karmic there is lubuntu-desktop
<dna42> i tried most of them (except blackbox) , but lxde seemed pretty buggy and the *box systems are pretty.. minimal. btw, is there a way to integrate openbox into xfce like it can be integrated into gnome?
<dna42> there is the package openbox which offers a pureopenbox session and gnome with openbox
<bazhang> not sure there, sorry
<dna42> did you already try lucid?
<dna42> because i think i noticed a bug in thunar, but im not sure if it had to do with me fucking things up
<bazhang> language please; not yet--> lucid support in #ubuntu+1 if you care to follow up
<dna42> hm, ok, i'll ask them about it.
<PlatinumHex> is xubuntu able to run on x64 but machines?
<hatake_kakashi> yeah its possible
<PlatinumHex> 100% possible?
<hatake_kakashi> never tried it myself
<hatake_kakashi> but I have x86 install on x64 machine
<PlatinumHex> u mean ur windows os?
<hatake_kakashi> no I mean I have xubuntu installed on my c2d
<hatake_kakashi> xubuntu i386 that is
<PlatinumHex> so u mean u have ur xubuntu i386 installed on ur x64 machine right?
<hatake_kakashi> that's what I said initially yes
<PlatinumHex> got it. thanks! also, is xubuntu capable of using wireless?
<hatake_kakashi> it all depends on the driver, like every other linux distribution
<PlatinumHex> oh, ok. wat if the wireless device was mounted within the machine when it came out of factory?
<hatake_kakashi> its not easy to say, it matters on the chipset that powers it, not the actual case but the actual chip
<hatake_kakashi> the only easiest way to tell is to try and see if it will work
<PlatinumHex> got it. thanks!
<PlatinumHex> also, is xubuntu capable of running ubuntu softwares?
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<hatake_kakashi> after getting the required deps that is
<PlatinumHex> deps as in the required software packages?
<hatake_kakashi> required dependencies, whether it'd be software or some other things, usually its handled automatically so its generally fuss-free
<PlatinumHex> ok
<hatake_kakashi> its actually clearly labelled on xubuntu's website, that xubuntu is essentially ubuntu with xfce frontend instead of gnome
<hatake_kakashi> and the cross de/wm issues has mostly been resolved
<PlatinumHex> do u mind explaining that to me in a simple term?
 * hatake_kakashi facepalms
<PlatinumHex> oh come on! i'm new!
<hatake_kakashi> xfce, gnome, kde, fluxbox, etc are all GUI frontend.. all the look and feel of the UI with mouse
<PlatinumHex> thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> they're either called desktop environment or window management, but its somewhat relevant for new users
<PlatinumHex> that's all the questions i have. thanks for ur help. later.
<PlatinumHex> if u don't want to install xubuntu to ur hard-drive, but still want to use the cd version of it, will ur settings get saved?
<hatake_kakashi> no
<PlatinumHex> so u have to actually install it to save ur settings?
<hatake_kakashi> there are possible ways around it such as setting up persistent mode. I don't know how to do it with a burnt cd but with usb flash drive its possible in theory
<PlatinumHex> tell me about usb method pls
<hatake_kakashi> its a long method, you should probably google
<Balsaq> Good evening Xubuntu.
<hatake_kakashi> g'day Balsaq
<kevin_> hey guys.. im having some trouble here. i'm trying to get different drivers going for my intel i810 graphics.. everything i've come across says to edit the xorg.conf file, but im reading now that xubuntu does not have one. so what do i do?
<kevin_> is anyone here?
<kevin_> basically what i need to know is how to create an xorg.conf file
<TheSheep> kevin_: man xorg.conf
<Misio> hello, does anyone know why applications-merged menus mechanism does not work?
<Misio> no ideas? Should I always edit the main menu file to organize sub-menus?
<Misio> Every time I install a wine application I have to edit the main menu file and copy every sub-menu there... I think that the main menu have to be merged with ~/.config/menu/applications-merged directories contents but it does not seem to be the truth... maybe I am missing something?
<Misio> Ok, I will try again later, thank you
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> how to change my time in panel in arabic language
<nasrullah> my desktop is in arabic but my time display is in english figures......i want to change it to arabic
<Sysi> have you tried right-click and properties?
<nasrullah> yes
<nasrullah> no arabic
<nasrullah> also i want to add a  photo to log on display window
<Balsaq> It is warm and sunny today in the peaceful binary rainforest known as Xubuntu.Highs should reach 75F with nightime lows in the mid-60s. Winds are WNW at 5-7 mph. Humidity has been steady at 50%.
<knome> ;)
<igor_> hello... does anyone know where i can copy the files of vlc after downloading them via apt-get? i'm asking this because  i'm using ubuntu 9.10 live (after my old laptops hd died) and its annoying to download it every time over and over
<igor_> or maby how to download and install vlc manually?
<igor_> anyone?
<Balsaq> you might have to go to System - Administration - Software Sources and check that Universe and Multiverse are ticked.
<Balsaq> i am no expert though
<Balsaq> aptitude download vlc ?
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get install --download-only vlc
<Balsaq> only downloads
<Balsaq> seems to be a ubntu forum on this topic igor...i am browsing it now.
<igor_> Universe and Multiverse are ok... i can download and install vlc fine... the problem is i don't want to download it evry time i'm staring live cd... i want to copy the downloaded files into a flash drive and install it in 30 second instead of 10 minutes
<Balsaq> i see
<Balsaq> Open Tools -> Messages... (set Verbosity to 2)
<Balsaq> dunno....
<igor_> nm... thank anyway :)
<Sysi> do you have an other stick?
<Sysi> create stick where you can save files also, with usb-creator
<Sysi> or don't it work with programs?
<Sysi> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Sysi> no karmic..
<krash> Hey, how does one use dialup on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<aleksi> hey, how i can have xfce start on clear desk(session) every time?
<Sysi> remove everything from ~/.cache/sessions/
<Sysi> (hidden folder in home directory)
<Sysi> and set off tap of in Settings → sessions & startup
<aleksi> Sysi, i try that, thank you :)
<aleksi> Sysi, what off tap? :S
<Sysi> ask on logout
<aleksi> ah :)
#xubuntu 2011-03-28
<theholder> hi
<nikolam> hi theholder
<theholder> Just to say i am Liking xubuntu
<knome> theholder, glad you like it, since we like it too.
<theholder> the interface is cleaner
<nikolam> uses less ram, more configurable
<theholder> :)
<theholder> lol i was just arguing with a windows user
<nikolam> dont argue :) conquer with politeness and things that works bettter on this side.
<nikolam> like being open sourced, not reinforcing paying licenses, being free and uncontrolled, versus slave to one company. windows7sins.org
<theholder> all my house uses a mix of ubuntu and xubuntu
<theholder> so yeah i hate microsoft
<theholder> anyone good with "generic" compiling
<nikolam> Just playing games on PC have more sense then on console, thats only one thing I can think of.
<theholder> nikolam, ?
<nikolam> yes, consoles are death to free computing. They are made to execute only "approved" OS, Same goes for OSX/AppleMac sh*
<nikolam> iOS appstore included
<Stupendoussteve> Macs run Linux quite well
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic for random chatter. thanks! :)
<nikolam> Stupendoussteve, great. but macs are not there for linux in the first place. No thanks to Apple to pc.
<nikolam> ok, sorry
<knome> no problem
<nikolam> :)
<Stupendoussteve> I have heard there is to be a new website for xubuntu with the next version release. Is it worth submitting bugs to the website team for the current one?
<knome> Stupendoussteve, depends. what are the bugs about?
<Stupendoussteve> Like the missing screenshot in the middle of the Help and Support page, and that it's suggesting users open gaim to get on IRC
<knome> right. i think we'd better fix those since we have no ETA for the new website.
<knome> Stupendoussteve, so yeah, please file bugs :)
<Stupendoussteve> Fun!
<knome> thanks!
<knome> btw, new website draft is at http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/website/draft-blue.png
<Stupendoussteve> The icon matches! :D
<Stupendoussteve> Looks good
<knome> yup
<pleia2> Stupendoussteve: oh yes, please submit bug reports, I am happy to fix it but I haven't had time to go through the site thoroughly to find them
<knome> mm-hmm. pleia2 is the xubuntu.org website fairy.
<pleia2> Stupendoussteve: are you the Steve who submitted the one earlier today?
<Stupendoussteve> Indeed
<pleia2> awesome, thank you :)
<mister_m> can I get a torrent for the 64 bit 10.10 release?
<mister_m> nevermind'
<oobiloz> can someone please give me a clue on how to make this machine recognise the camera?
<atmosx> hello
<oobie> installed xubuntu, won't load the camera when i plug it into USB, won't detect wireless either.  ath9k not configured.  can anyone give me a page that is easy to follow for this?
<MarconM> e aeeeeeeeeee galerinha do mal
<MarconM> brasileiro
<MarconM> nao
<charlie-tca> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MarconM> what ups
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> american
<MarconM> =D
<charlie-tca> All of the #ubuntu- and #xubuntu- channels are English
<MarconM> yes i know
<bilal03> want a mixer like ubuntu
<bilal03> possible??
<Sysi> bilal03: what do you mean?
<bilal03> a nice volume mixer
<mikubuntu> this week i decided to try gnash, so i switched out adobe flash, and it has workd fine for several days.  but now, all of a sudden when i go to play a youtube, i get the msg that i have to upgrade or install flash player.  i checkd the software center, and it indicates that gnash is installed.  what could be the problem?
<charlie-tca> That video is not gnash compatible?
<charlie-tca> do other videos there work?
<mikubuntu> no, apparently no videos playing on other sites either
<xubuntu283> whats up all ?
<Aquina> :-)
<dannyd> hi all, how do i see the network places using thunar?
<dannyd> is it "///:network"?
<Marcher22> is someone available to help me out?
<Marcher22> ??
<lostson> with what ?
<Marcher22> sorry about the delayed reply
<Marcher22> i'm looking to speed up Xubuntu
<lostson> really ? what is slow about it
<Marcher22> I find it to be slower than Windows Xp and this is usually when booting up applications
<Marcher22> or sometimes scrolling through file menus
<Marcher22> opening tabs, in chrome is noticeably slower in Xubuntu too...
<Marcher22> well I'll take that last one back because it doesn't seem to be too bad.
<lostson> hmm not sure why it would be slower is something running in the background ?
<Marcher22> how do I check?
<lostson> you can run top in a terminal
<Marcher22> just type in 'top' in terminal?
<lostson> i know my desktop always feels slow til i install my nvidia drivers
<lostson> yes top in a terminal
<Marcher22> ok
<Marcher22> a bunch of numbers and words come up..
<Marcher22> administrator@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ top
<Marcher22> top - 18:15:36 up  1:34,  2 users,  load average: 0.48, 0.62, 0.60
<Marcher22> Tasks: 128 total,   1 running, 127 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Marcher22> Cpu(s):  8.3%us,  2.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 89.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Marcher22> Mem:   1024092k total,   917376k used,   106716k free,   284708k buffers
<Marcher22> Swap:   261116k total,        0k used,   261116k free,   466148k cached
<Marcher22>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Marcher22>   815 root      20   0 66968  31m 8700 S  8.6  3.2   8:27.27 Xorg
<Marcher22>  2388 administ  20   0  116m  12m 9.9m S  5.0  1.3   0:01.62 xfce4-terminal
<Marcher22>  2205 administ  20   0  131m  23m  13m S  2.7  2.4   0:43.63 xchat
<Marcher22>  1162 administ  20   0  105m  10m 8176 S  2.0  1.0   1:32.34 xfce4-cpugraph-
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | Marcher22
<Marcher22>  1221 administ  20   0 21772 8848 7216 S  0.3  0.9   0:21.29 xfce4-weather-p
<ubottu> Marcher22: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Marcher22>  2409 administ  20   0  2620 1116  832 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.27 top
<Marcher22>     1 root      20   0  2864 1628 1160 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.69 init
<Marcher22>     2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd
<Marcher22>     3 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.31 ksoftirqd/0
<Marcher22>     4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
<Marcher22>     5 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
<Marcher22>     6 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.53 events/0
<Marcher22>     7 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cpuset
<Marcher22>     8 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper
<Marcher22>     9 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 netns
<Marcher22>    10 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 async/mgr
<Marcher22>    11 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pm
<charlie-tca> Please don't do that in a channel, use pastebin instead for multiple line pastes
<Marcher22> alright, sorry
<Marcher22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586641/
<Marcher22> I was reading online and I heard it could be because a Graphics card was not configured properly therefore leaving all the work for the CPU.
<Marcher22> I know what a graphics card is but i don't really know any details....
<lostson> well if it was a graphics card driver issue it would either be a nvidia or ati
<Marcher22> how can i check what i have without opening up the tower?
<Mad_HaTTer> whats the ubuntu ops channel address?
<Marcher22> or do u just think it's another issue altogether?
<Mad_HaTTer> nm
<Mad_HaTTer> i member
<Marcher22> any ideas??
<charlie-tca> Marcher22: run "sudo lspci" in a terminal and look for video
<Unit193> Reconfigureing X helped mine
<Mad_HaTTer> pci pcie agp?
<Marcher22> Intergrated graphics..
<charlie-tca> and a name ? probably intel ?
<Marcher22> yup
<Marcher22> Interl Corporation Intergrated graphics chipset
<Marcher22> device*
<Marcher22> under system monitor, once I open anything my CPU pretty much spikes to 100%
<Marcher22> soo...any conclusions?
<charlie-tca> how much ram do you have?
<Marcher22> I have 1GB
<Marcher22> Undersystem monitor(I have it open to just test stuff out) my ramm seems to be fine
<Marcher22> it's crusing at 256.4mb(25.6%) out of 1000.1mb
<charlie-tca> Does the speed change when system monitor is not running?
<Marcher22> nope, it's still slow
<Marcher22> it's not dead slow, but slower than XP which was quite a surprise 4 me
<Marcher22> i've got to run off to dinner now :(
<Marcher22> but I shall return..
#xubuntu 2011-03-29
<Marcher22> back
<theholder> hi all
<theholder> ;)
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<twiggz> Ok, me for one...Im sick of these netsplits...this joint splits more than efnet, undernet, and dalnet combined...and then they make excuses...try our up and coming irc network, we offer the same services, less netsplits. irc.sindustries.org
<munish> hi guys i just installed xubuntu on my computer need some help to get the tv out on lcd
<munish> basically i am not getting full screen on the lcd
<munish> any one has any idea wat can be done???
<munish> ??
<Fersure> Hello.
<Fersure> I can't seem to get samba to work properly. I'm trying to follow the guide that allows browsing from inside Thunar, but the option to allow myself to use fuse filesystems isn't there
<Fersure> Also, there's no 'shared folders' under 'Applications'
<Fersure> This is on 10.10
<l4ng1t> anybody here?
<xubuntu424> Good Evening
<charlie-tca> hello
<xubuntu424> hello
<xubuntu424> how i can mount pen-drive? any body now?
<Sysi> should work just by plugging it in
<xubuntu424> thanks....when i end to install xubuntu, i will plug in the pen drive.
<xubuntu424> plug the pen drive in....
<xubuntu424> i will plug the pen drive in..
<xubuntu424> ;)
<xubuntu424> :)
<xubuntu847> Hello. can somebody help me please? I have a small subnotebook without a cd drive and it isn't capable booting from usb. so i dissabled the hdd, bought a 2,5" to 3,5" adapter from hongkong and put the hdd in my desktop pc.
<xubuntu847> (all other drives disconnected)
<xubuntu847> I want to install xubuntu and then i want to put the hdd back in my subnotebook
<xubuntu847> Anybody online?
<xubuntu847> but no one talking
<xubuntu847> ok
<xubuntu847> installation complete.. i'll see what happenes... if somebody does have a tip, please send it to me via email: titfdoteoyl@gmail.com. Thank you in advance!
<Unit193> !install | xubuntu847
<ubottu> xubuntu847: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
#xubuntu 2011-03-30
<zruty> My BT headset connects but never shows up in Sound Prefs, so how to route sound to it?
<spersaud> nice distro :)
<spersaud> good for my toshiba tecra ..
<Guest55684> No networks show up under wireless networks can anyone help?
<zruty> Is the wireless switched on?
<zruty> Sometimes there is a switch somewhere
<Guest55684> Yea the light is on but if I do iwconfig it doesn't have a wlan0
<Guest55684> Any ideas?
<zruty> moment...
<Guest55684> Okay.
<zruty> Is it a USB or a PCI thing?
<Guest55684> PCI it is a hp ze5000 and it is built it
<zruty> you can do sudo lspci in a terminal window
<zruty> And see if it is in there
<Guest55684> there is a network controller and a ethernet controller
<Guest55684> Intersil Corportation Prism 2.5 Wavelan Chipset
<Guest55684> How do I know which one it is?
<zruty> Good question...
<zruty> Ethernet is wired
<zruty> So it must be the other one
<Guest55684> right
<zruty> What with ifconfig?
<Guest55684> Doesn't show any wlan0
<charlie-tca> iwconfig?
<Guest55684> I tried installing the driver but I don't know if I have the right one and it is hard to find
<Guest55684> It doesn't show up there either
<zruty> I am starting my xubuntu lapdog...
<zruty> Yes, I have never heard of intersil
<Guest55684> I guess I just need to try to find the right driver
<Guest55684> It is an HP ZE5000 and there is no drivers on the HP website and I can't really find out what wireless card it has...
<Guest55684> 11b minipci AMB is what is says on the sticker on the card
<zruty> ok...
<zruty> sudo lsmod | more
<zruty> Do you see any module that looks like it may be the wireless?
<Guest55684> No not really I am searching for the driver now though...
<Guest55684> The only driver files I can find are freaking .exe files
<zruty> ndiswrapper...?
<zruty> When I google  Intersil Corportation Prism 2.5 Wavelan and Ubuntu I see a few posts for ubuntu forum come up
<zruty> ndiswrapper is a .. tool... that you can use the Windows driver under linux
<zruty> Works 99% of the time, used it myself a long time ago..
<Guest55684> I know but the problem is I can't just find the drivers, there is only .exe files
<Guest55684> I might of found it hold on...
<zruty> Yes, I too have an old network controller for which no specific linux driver exists. No choice but to use ndiswrapper.
<zruty> OR, since yours is also old, buy a newer network controller.
<zruty> N is the standard now, people are ridding themselves of (A/B/)G cards.
<david> Anyone on that can help me with a wireless problem?
<Guest17690> Has anyone delt with installing drivers for Prism 2.5 wavelan wireless card? I have tried everything and can't get it to work.
<Bofhzilla> don't suppose anyone's active who's good with xserver related stuff?
<Unit193> Might as well ask...
<Bofhzilla> 's a silly problem really
<Bofhzilla> can't get the option for 1280x1024
<Unit193> Did you configure X?
<Bofhzilla> all advice i can turn up via google is " edit xorg.conf" ( doesn't exist) or dpkg-reconfigure ( does nothing)
<Unit193> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * Bofhzilla clicks
<V01> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<V01> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Bofhzilla> radeon mobility 9250
<Bofhzilla> *9000
<Bofhzilla> muddled up with old desktop card for a sec, sorry
<Sysi> does output of 'xrandr' show you that option?
<Bofhzilla> bofh@Thundera:~$ xrandr
<Bofhzilla> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<Bofhzilla> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Bofhzilla> DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Bofhzilla> LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Bofhzilla> below that it lists from 640x480 to 1024x768
<Bofhzilla> but i was kinda figuring if i can run 1280x1024 in xp, it should be capable
<Sysi> CRT?
<Bofhzilla> laptop
<Bofhzilla> neg @ crt
<Sysi> then you'll just need the xorg.conf
<Guest67789> Anyone in here?
<ljsoftnet> is there a harddisk load monitor applet for xubuntu?
<knome> iotop?
<knome> oh, applet
<knome> ljsoftnet, you can use xfapplet to use a gnome panel applet if there is one for gnome :)
<ljsoftnet> is used it, but it goes back to its default setting after reboot
<ljsoftnet> knome is used it, but it goes back to its default setting after reboot
<knome> ljsoftnet, when logging out, do you select 'save session' ?
<ljsoftnet> knome didn't know that
<knome> try that, and see if the applet is working after reboot/-login :)
<ljsoftnet> knome ok, rebooting
<ljsoftnet> knome what does save sessions do?
<knome> ljsoftnet, umm, save the session :))
<ljsoftnet> knome it saves the session of xfce's panels?
<knome> ljsoftnet, should save that too, and any applications running
<ljsoftnet> knome ok thanks
<knome> no problem. did it work?
<ljsoftnet> knome yes it worked
<knome> okay, great
<ljsoftnet> knome what about system loader, what does "swap" monitor, is it the harddisk?
<knome> ljsoftnet, yes and no - swap is an area in the hard disk that is used like ram when/if you run out of ram
<ljsoftnet> knome ah ok
<knome> ljsoftnet, say, if you have 1GB of ram, the system starts using the swap partition (a bit before) when 1GB ram is used
<ljsoftnet> knome ah thanks man
<Guest62952> guys I need help. I was in the window manager settings playing around with window borders, and then I scrolled all the way to the bottom and a black screen flashed with some kind of error text I couldn't see and then I went back to the login screen. It does it every time I log in unless I go to the recovery console
<mister_m> does anyone know what could be going on? or perhaps where I could view the error message?
<Sysi> log in to console and "rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4" it will destroy your settings
<Sysi> it's propably the one known bug with one wm theme
<mister_m> Sysi: ah :(
<mister_m> Sysi: I'll try that and get back to you
<mister_m> Sysi: that worked.
<mister_m> Sysi: thank you
<Sysi> np (now you can scroll through all settings again!)
<mister_m> Sysi: I'll make back ups of my settings
<mister_m> before I start doing that
<mister_m> this is a fresh install though
<mister_m> I had I think two task bars before, gotta figure out what happened with that
<Shyster> sup everyone
<Shyster> i install xubuntu on my laptop earlier it already had ubuntu/kubuntu on it, i installed it threw "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" everything went fine
<Shyster> it installed with kde as default gui... i liked it so i downloaded the xubuntu cd an installed it on my desktop an it installed with gnome as default
<Shyster> it didn't ask me witch one i wanted so y the differance?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu does not use kde
<charlie-tca> it uses Xfce with some of gnome
<knome> neither does it use gnome
<Shyster> hmm
<Shyster> when i installed it on my laptop it the gui looked like a kde themed gui, with the menu in the bottom left an so on
<Shyster> now on my desktop it looks like a gnome gui with the applications/places menu at the top
<Shyster> so why would it install differant
<charlie-tca> sounds like you ran a kde session before
<charlie-tca> instead of the xubuntu session
<Shyster> and sorry about my confusion of the gui's i am still a beginner to linux
<Shyster> no it was xubuntu
<Shyster> when it loaded it had a tips menu pop up talking about xubuntu and had the mouse background an so on
<Shyster> would it make a differance in the versions? 10.04long term or 10.10?
<Shyster> on the gui that it uses i mean?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu has never put the menu in the bottom left
<Shyster> then what am i seeing?
<knome> Shyster, take a screenshot and upload it to imagebin and we'll see
<Shyster> ok
<Shyster> i think its because of my laptop has 10.10 on it
<Shyster> an my desktop i put 10.04
<Shyster> but i will upload a screen shot now
<Shyster> http://imagebin.org/145783
<Shyster> theres the screen shot
<Shyster> from my laptop
<Shyster> and this is the one of my desktop http://imagebin.org/145784
<knome> mmhmm, that's definitely xubuntu, but it might be the xfce session (instead of xubuntu session)
<Shyster> yea, an i really like it.
<knome> which one?
<Shyster> laptop gui
<knome> right, well you can always change the panels to be as in the laptop screenshot
<Shyster> like i said i just switched to linux from windows. i had some classes over linux in college but never really used to much. so i been searching for a flavour i like to stick with
<knome> mm-hmm
<Shyster> another question real quick i have a 20" LCD display on my desktop an xunbuntu detects it as a crt monitor and cuts off some of the right side of the screen
<Shyster> i have tryed changing the resolution but doesn't help
<knome> what graphics card?
<Shyster> umm its a nvidia
<Shyster> let me check what kind
<knome> have you tried nvidia-settings?
<knome> that's a pretty powerful tool
<Shyster> yea i have
<Shyster> thats what detects my monitor as a ctr o.O
<knome> well, you really should be able to sort it with that
<knome> doesn't really matter :)
<knome> you only want to change the monitor layout
<Shyster> but it doesn't give me any wide screen resolutions as a crt :(
<knome> hmm
<Shyster> any ideas?
<jayant> Hello Everyone, i am using ubuntu 10.10 that works real slow on my system. I want to switch over to xubuntu. Will installing the xubuntu-desktop package make my system work fine ?
<knome> jayant, that might bring some help. how much ram do you have?
<jayant> knome: 256MB RAM
<knome> okay. the pc won't be lightning fast with xubuntu either, then, i'm afraid.
<knome> however, good application choices can ease the situation
<jayant> knome: then what else can i try to make it work fast ?
<knome> there is lubuntu, which is even lighter than xubuntu
<knome> though i really suggest a reinstall anyway
#xubuntu 2011-03-31
<jayant> knome: what is the difference between both of them ?
<knome> jayant, between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<knome> jayant, xubuntu uses xfce as desktop environment, lubuntu uses lxde
<knome> jayant, there are some other differences as well, but that's the most notable
<jayant> knome: what is the difference between xfce and lxde ?
<knome> jayant, lxde is a bit less user-friendly and has a less features than xfce
<knome> jayant, lxde is still usable, though :)
<jayant> knome: what does less user-friendly mean ??
<knome> jayant, not as easily configurable etc.
<jayant> knome: ok..thank you
<knome> jayant, i don't know much details about lxde, so i'm not able to compare better
<knome> no problem
<jayant> knome: i think i will study a bit about both of them and then choose which one to install
<knome> yeah. 256 might be just a bit too little mem for xubuntu
<jayant> which package will i have to download to install lubunu, like xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu ?
<knome> i suppose lubuntu-desktop, but when you finally made your choice, i suggest a clean install
<jayant> knome: maybe, but on xubuntu's website, it's given minimum 128MB and recommended 256 MB
<jayant> knome: what will be the difference between clean install and installing that package ?
<knome> minimun means it'll boot. recommended 256 means that it can pretty much run one application at a time and not totally freeze
<jayant> if i remove all the gnome and kde packages, then will it be same as clean install ?
<knome> yes, pretty much
<jayant> ah, ok !!
<knome> clean install is just easier
<knome> if you want to go adventurous, you can even try the minimal cd, which by default only installs the base system (eg. not even eny graphical interface!)
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jayant> clean install will require heavy download
<knome> lubuntu is the same as installing minimum, and from there, lubuntu-desktop
<jayant> knome, i am new to ubuntu, i can barely use terminal commands
<knome> yeah, then maybe better sticking with the live installer cd's
<jayant> so i dont want to be that adventurous right now :)
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jayant> lubuntu is 80.8 MB download and xubuntu is 98.9MB...What if i download both one by one ?
<knome> that's actually the most accurate info about requirements :)
<knome> you can install them one by one, yes
<knome> you can't remove installed packages easily, though
<jayant> how will i switch between them ?
<knome> you should be able to select the session in the login screen
<jayant> what do you mean by "you can't remove installed packages easily, though" ?? I just didnt got it
<jayant> knome: ok
<knome> okay, i'll explain
<knome> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<knome> which means it'll install packages x, y, z, a, b, c, ...
<knome> though some of those packages might already be installed in your system
<knome> let's say x, y, and b
<jayant> i know about that
<knome> there's no easy way to know that you need to remove z, a, and c
<jayant> the size i told you
<knome> yeah
<knome> id you remove the xubuntu-desktop metapackage, none of the packages it installed are removed though
<jayant> was what i read in the terminal when i tried sudo-apt get install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> yes
<jayant> knome: oh...ok
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> there are things like that
<knome> but those aren't 100% reliable
<jayant> should i remove all kde and gnome packages before installing xubuntu or lubuntu
<jayant> or can i remove them later on too
<knome> no
<jayant> ?
<knome> you should remove them later
<jayant> ok
<knome> (if you necessarily do want to remove them)
<jayant> will installing the xubuntu-desktop package also install the light-weight apps that are there on xubuntu ?
<knome> yes
<jayant> according to what i am seeing is, xubuntu is running windows on classic style and lubuntu is running windows 98 :)
<knome> heh, something like that
<knome> we're refreshing the xubuntu style for 11.04, though
<jayant> are you a ubuntu developer ?
<knome> i help xubuntu with the artwork+stuff
<knome> so yeah, i think that kind of makes me a ubuntu developer :)
<jayant> hmm
<jayant> thats nice
<knome> http://shimmerproject.org/files/2011/03/greybird.png - preview of xubuntu 11.04 :)
<jayant> what does 0 upgraded, 139 newly installed, 2 to remove and 281 not upgraded. mean ??
<jayant> i mean what does remove and not upgraded mean ?
<jayant> i see this when i install something from terminal
<knome> 2 packages need to be removed
<knome> 281 will kept not upgraded, since you didn't select to upgrade, you wanted to install new packages
<knome> sudo apt-get upgrade if you want to upgrade first
<jayant> why are packages required to removed ?
<knome> some packages conflict, and can't be installed at the same time in the same computer
<knome> that's probably nothing to worry about though
<jayant> ok
<jayant> the new look that you gave a link for, is pretty much same as ubuntu
<jayant> just a classic theme
<jayant> and not much gradients
<knome> mmh, true
<jayant> the link that you gave me before, about system requirements...there were a lot many distros mentioned there and puppy seems to be the best one
<jayant> shall i give that a try too ?
<knome> it's really not user-friendly
<jayant> but still, if i start using it, it will become user-friendly for me :)
<jayant> does lubuntu come with google chrome ?
<knome> umm, well, it's really hard
<knome> re: lubuntu+chrome: i think, yeah
<knome> if you want to save resources though, you should think of some other browser, if that's at all possible
<knome> and you can also have chrome in xubuntu
<jayant> knome, i dont use chrome, but i have it installed thought
<knome> (ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu share the repositories, so any application you can have in one, you can have in the other)
<jayant> though*
<knome> btw,
<jayant> i actually asked it because i saw this on terminal: http://shimmerproject.org/files/2011/03/greybird.png
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu is updated
<jayant> oops...forgot to copy
<jayant> wt
<jayant> i pressed ctrl+C on the termianl to copy
<jayant> and the download was aborted
<knome> hmm
<jayant> will it resume if i start it again
<jayant> ?
<knome> yeah, that's the abort command
<knome> yeah, it should
<knome> at least from the beginning of the last package you were downloading
<jayant> the first package was 1 chromium-browser 8,745kB/15.4MB 56%
<jayant> thats why i asked you about chrome
<knome> with lubuntu? mm-hmm
<jayant> yeah with lubuntu
<knome> they do use chrome as default afaik
<jayant> whats afaik ?
<knome> afaik == as far as i know :)
<jayant> This time i got "Need to get 79.9MB/80.8MB of archives." what does that mean ?
<jayant> ok
<jayant> will it download 79.9MB or 80.8 ?
<knome> 79.9MB
<jayant> i got it
<knome> 80.8MB is the amount what you have to download, and 0.9MB is already downloaded
<jayant> the download resumes
<jayant> :D
<jayant> hmm
<jayant> do you use C++ ?
<knome> nope, i'm an artist rather than a coder
<jayant> ok....do you make 3d models ??
<knome> not really :)
<jayant> i googled system requirements for puppy and got this : "Hard Drive : Optional "
<knome> yeah.
<jayant> see this...http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=101137
<jayant> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=101137
<jayant> my cell phone has a better configuration :D
<knome> yeah
<knome> but puppy linux is not really a sunny day to install
<jayant> can i install it on my cellphone then ?
<jayant> hmm
<knome> if it puppy supports the architecture (which i suppose it doesn't), why not?
<jayant> what does architecture mean ?
<jayant> 20% of lubuntu-desktop package download was chromium browser
<knome> architecture == i386, amd64, ...
<jayant> oh ok...
<jayant> does architecture mean processor ?
<knome> well, processor architecture ;)
<jayant> hmm
<jayant> which application do you use for image editing ?
<knome> inkscape mostly
<jayant> can i pause something running in terminal ?
<jayant> ok..
<knome> umm, i suppose you can...
<jayant> how ?
<knome> ctrl+z if i remember correctly
<jayant> that stopped it
<jayant> how do i continue it ?
<knome> fg
<jayant> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jayant> whats fg ?
<knome> fg continues
<jayant> ok
<jayant> thank you
<jayant> :)
<knome> you can't upgrade/install something else if you have something installing/upgrading already
<jayant> hmm
<knome> so you have to wait that this upgrade is finished
<jayant> i hope you dont mind me asking this, but you are from which country ?
<knome> finland, and no problem :)
<knome> (and i need to go to bed soon - 3am here :P)
<jayant> 5:21 AM here.... :D
<jayant> my cousin went to finland once and he says that it's the best country in the world as regards to natural beauty
<knome> that's weird timezone :)
<jayant> all that comes to my mind with finland is Children of Bodom :D
<jayant> it's GMT +5:30
<knome> yeah. timezones rarely are :30
<jayant> hmm
<jayant> my last question, then i wont disturb you anymore :)
<jayant> how will i get to know if puppy will run on  Intel PXA27x 312 MHz processor ?
<knome> jayant, that's a normal pc processor?
<jayant> knome: no
<knome> phone?
<jayant> it's the processor my cell phone uses
<jayant> yeah
<knome> well, don't hold your breath
<knome> and ask the puppy devs;)
<jayant> on #puppy ??
<knome> #puppylinux
<jayant> hmm
<jayant> ok thankyou
<knome> no problem
<jayant> thanks a lot for all your help and good night :)
<knome> have fun with linux :)
<knome> good night
<jayant> same 2 u :)
<ljsoftnet> can i use my usb joystick on supertux and supertuxcart?
<xubuntu474> hi!
<Unit193> Hello xubuntu474
<Rogan11> Hey guys... Did a dumb thing, disabled some startup things, specifically xfce settings helper and the check for new hardware drivers...
<Rogan11> Now, obviously on boot I don't have a mouse or keyboard... Anyway to turn those back on, from either commandline on boot or by editing a file (from livecd)
<Rogan11> That's a... "You're screwed."?
<Unit193> That, or we are all asleep...
<alpha999> hi
<alpha999> I'm running xubuntu 10.10 off a live cd on amd64 platform.. When I try to start gparted > http://pastebin.com/PP0GicMa
<ljsoftnet> how do i edit the xfce menu?
<jorge_y> hi, I've been trying to set shortcuts on a new installation of xubuntu 10.10 on a asus r101. I expected to have to set a new profile on the window setup, keyboard section, but I have no profile list there. What am I doing wrong?
<Sysi> iirc some old xfce had those profiles, not anymore
<Sysi> window hotkeys are in window manager settings
<jorge_y> hi sysi
<Sysi> hi
<jorge_y> ok, and how can you set a new one, I mean, I have no button for defining a new one
<jorge_y> or am I missing something?
<Sysi> keyboard settings
<Sysi> there is shortcuts-tab and button for adding new
<jorge_y> I will check again, but I thought, I have seen none
<jorge_y> ok, thank you
<jorge_y> I'm back. I have only two buttons there, one to emptying the list and the other one to set the defaults back. No more.
<Sysi> i have three.. what xubuntu/xfce version?
<jorge_y> sorry sysi, i was afk
<jorge_y> I had a 10.04 xubuntu on it and upgraded to 10.10
<wereyoda> hi I have problem chown dont have enought rights su root dont work??? sudo chown do nothing..
<wereyoda> any ideas?
<wereyoda> I know I could boot but actually I want to know how root is managed in xubuntu ecause command chown is much needed
<Sysi> there isn't root passwd by default, use sudo -s or sudo -i
<knome> 'sudo chown' by itself shouldn't do anything
<wereyoda> thanks.. so everything is ok and fresh just installed
<TheSheep> wereyoda: note also that you might not have permissions to change rights on network-mounted filesystems, even as root
<wereyoda> owned root:plugdev and files are in ntfs partition, I copy those to native
<wereyoda> the solution was just to copy files from ntfs to native partition :)
<penoss> Soon he placed his cock head at my sphincter and said "it's time." Slowly he pushed forward until the head popped beyond the sphincter. Then he stopped to let me relax. After a few seconds of adjustment I started to slowly push back onto him. It was incredible!!!! He reached around and started to play with my clit - I saw stars and came continuously!!! When he came I could feel him swell and
<penoss> spurt into my ass.
<knome> eh
<jorge_y> @sysi i have xubuntu 10.10 with xfce 4.6.2
<Sysi> hum, definitely should be there
<jorge_y> well... i don't see it... :(
<jorge_y> it's a german version, and i have only two buttons "Leeren" and "Standardwerte setzen"
<knome> jorge_y, should be a button with green plus there
<jorge_y> nop
<knome> how did you open the dialog?
<knome> does your user have sudo rights?
<jorge_y> i have only one user, and i can sudo in the terminal
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> so how did you open the dialog?
<knome> from the applications mennu?
<knome> -n
<jorge_y> well, from menu
<jorge_y> anwendungen/einstellungsverwaltung für xfce4/einstellungen
<jorge_y> applications/setup for xcfe4/setup in my translation
<knome> mm-hmm
<jorge_y> i have a 10" display, but i cannot find anything hidden
<knome> jorge_y, it should be in the left bottom
<knome> jorge_y, left to "remove"
<jorge_y> it should...
<jorge_y> should i reinstall something
<knome> yeah, really weird
<jorge_y> just to be shure?
<jorge_y> sure
<knome> jorge_y, you can try reinstalling xubuntu-desktop
<knome> and upgrading everything
<jorge_y> ok, i can try
<jorge_y> as i said, i did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<jorge_y> maybe it didn't function allright
<knome> yeah, possible
<jorge_y> ok, just to be sure, then i upgrade the desktop only
<jorge_y> isn't it?
<knome> upgrade everything :)
<jorge_y> ok
<jorge_y> apt-get?
<knome> for example yeah
<jorge_y> ok
<knome> brb
<jorge_y> brb?
<knome> be right back
<jorge_y> ok
<jorge_y>  :)
<jorge_y> i'll try, thank you
<jorge_y> ok
<jorge_y> i'm deinstalling the desktop
<mark76> Hey cody. What's the CLI command that tells you what kind of soundcard your machine's packing?
<TheSheep> mark76: lshw
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> That's a big i, right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it's a small L
<mark76> Ah right
<TheSheep> (it's a short for 'list hardware')
<mark76> So obvious when you see it written down
<mark76> Ooh. I have firewire.
<mark76> I thought that was a Mac thing
<jorge_y> well, i did an apt-get remove xubuntu* xfce*, a shutdown, and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. All the same, i don't have the third button to define new shortcuts. I give up.
<valadares> how can i make xubuntu detects my wlan adapter? model:USB-11N-NTX(LOOP)
<mark76> Does anyone here use 64 bit?
<istok> no
<knome> yes
<mark76> Do you an nividia msp61 audio xhip, knome?
<knome> no
<mark76> mcp
<knome> what is the problem?
<mark76> I can't get sound in
<knome> in?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> As opposed to out
<knome> i can't get sound in either from my audigy 2 line in
<mark76> I can't think of a better way to put it
<knome> yeah, i asked just because usually it is out :P
<mark76> Unless you're recording
<knome> yes, of course.
<knome> have you checked the pulseaudio controls?
<mark76> So 64 bit Ubuntu fails with Audigy cards too?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> Though I use alsa
<knome> no, it's not that it's 64-bit, it's because it just doesn't work in this release
<mark76> The Nvidia has never worked
<knome> the audigy2 card worked maybe 2 years ago.
<mark76> I was hoping someone would have solved it by now
<knome> me too, but since it's not critical for me, i haven't had much time to use to solve the problem
<mark76> I'm going to send a telegram to the main distro's support channel
<An_Ony_Moose> Is it possible to use a multitouch trackpad in xfce?
<An_Ony_Moose> the driver is fine, it works in the GNOME desktop
<Sysi> it's about xorg preferences and settings, gnome has own controls for mouse settings
<An_Ony_Moose> Sysi: so I have to edit xorg.conf? I'll see if I can find anything about using this specific device on xubuntu, if not I'll be back ;)
<Sysi> you can use xinput too, or maybe some GUI
<An_Ony_Moose> Sysi: xinput... *googles*
<An_Ony_Moose> eh, that gives me loads of stuff about xbox controllers >_>
<An_Ony_Moose> wait hey, it's already working
<An_Ony_Moose> just that middle-click and right-click are switched
 * An_Ony_Moose looks at xorg.conf
<An_Ony_Moose> oh wait I forgot that doesn't exist anymore
<An_Ony_Moose> and multitouch scrolling works too
<knome> if you have an xorg.conf file, it will be used
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm so used to it that I use it without even noticing it's already working
<An_Ony_Moose> xD
<An_Ony_Moose> isn't there some replacement for xorg.conf now though?
<Sysi> no, xorg just can live without it
<knome> yeah, automatic settings
<An_Ony_Moose> ah ok. Now how do I switch around the two-finger tap and the three-finger tap >.<
<Sysi> may i ask what multitouch device?
<An_Ony_Moose> Sysi: eeepc integrated trackpad
<An_Ony_Moose> oh yeah, THAT'S what xinput is! I completely forgot. I think I can figure this out myself now, thanks for the help Sysi and knome
<knome> no problem
<An_Ony_Moose> yup I got it
<An_Ony_Moose> are settings made with xinput permanent?
<Sysi> no
<An_Ony_Moose> ah, then I still have a problem...
<Sysi> make a script and put it to autostart
<An_Ony_Moose> xinput set-button-map 12 1 3 2 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12  did the job perfectly... so how do I make it always do that
<An_Ony_Moose> ok
<An_Ony_Moose> um, autostart
<Sysi> if it's one command you don't need separate script file propable
<Sysi> settings
<Sysi> → session and startup → autostart
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks!
<An_Ony_Moose> ok that means I can now use xubuntu with no problems whatsoever
<An_Ony_Moose> including speed
<An_Ony_Moose> :D
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks very much
<sigl> anyone want to help me with finding an error that is causing a crash/freeze?
<sigl> i've looked in a few log files and can't find anything so far
#xubuntu 2011-04-01
<jonas_> hey. anyone got a free mind to pick?
<Riptide> Hey folks. is anyone here good with sound issues?
<sillav> anyone get lighting addon working in thunderbird on amd64?
<sillav> ah.. should add it's xubuntu 11.04
<Unit193> sillav: You could also try irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird if you don't get an answer here (or try back later)
<Unit193> sillav: My bad, they have irc.mozilla.org has #calendar <--- may be better
<sillav> thx Unit193
<alexandros76> xi. in 10.04 i have greek support (menus+apps) when logged as admin, but not when logged as user.
<TheSheep> alexandros76: did you switch language for your user?
<alexandros76> from where do i do this?
<TheSheep> alexandros76: on your login screen
<alexandros76> TheSheep: thanks!
<alexandros76> TheSheep: i was aware of that option in login screen and it seems that some of my student switch it .. :-/
<alexandros76> was->wasnt
<Nomikos> I'm running Xubuntu in a VirtualBox, but it doesn't go on the network until after I login via the login dialog. what should I look for?
<Sysi> wired internet
<Sysi> or well, i'm not sure about virtualbox
<Nomikos> The connection it uses (once logged in) is a 'wired' one, according to the settings
<Nomikos> I know this works with Ubuntu, and /thought/ it worked with Xubuntu - could it be a permissions thing, that the network somehow has to run under the user?
<ochosi> Nomikos: xubuntu uses nm-applet (netwrok-manager applet) just like ubuntu to connect to the *net, afaik this is loaded after gdm, so basically you have to login to get it up and running
<ochosi> no, not a permissions issue imo
<Sysi> on HW wired connection works already before logging in
<Nomikos> ochosi: hmm.. maybe they changed it then, because I know I've been able to ssh in without needing the gui
<Nomikos> When I check "available to all users" it just disconnects the network, that's a bit idd
<Nomikos> *odd
<Nomikos> but if I /then/ connect from the menu, ssh in, and log out of the gui, the connection does stay up. and after a restart I can login. I think that solves my problem :)
<ochosi> ok :)
<ochosi> good to hear
<knome> http://shimmerproject.org/2011/04/spotify-support-for-gmusicbrowser/
<nicofs> I need help to set up my screen resolution... all i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"...
<Sysi> do you have restricted driver?
<nicofs> not that i know of
<nicofs> no
<xubuntu520> ciao
<Guest33263> can someone tell me how to find my xubuntu version (alpha3 or beta1)?  all i get so far is "natty (development branch)".
<charlie-tca> If you have run updates, it is beta1
<Guest33263> ok great, thanks!
<Guest33263> i wasn't sure if it would automatically update or not.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really matter, since the alpha3 and beta1 are just cd's built at that point in the development cycle.
<Guest33263> cool.  well it works just about perfectly on my eee pc, 1015pem
<lighta> hey how can I remove recursly a dir ? "rm -rf .svn" doesn't work :(
<Guest33263> i have this shortcut in my bash profile
<Guest33263> alias rmsvn='find . -name .svn -print0' | xargs -0 rm -rf'
<Guest33263> presumably it worked, which is why i decided to make a note of it :)
<Guest33263> oops except for that typo -- remove the ' after print 0
<lighta> ok
<lighta> thx i'll take a note  too
<lighta> switching to git hmmm !!!
<charlie-tca> depends on where the directory is. You might need sudo rm -rf .svn
<lighta> it's recursive i'm searchinf charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> -r is recursive
<knome> rm -rf is recursive
<lighta> yeah but didn't work for dir
<lighta> recursive trying to remove dir
<charlie-tca> give the full dir name? like /home/lighta/.svn
<lighta> not an chmod issue
<knome> no, it is exactly what you want to do when removing a directory
<Guest33263> maybe you want to remove all .svn dirs?  in which case, do what i said.
<charlie-tca> Is it owned by the user?
<lighta> hmm I tryed with ./ charlie-tca isn't this good or need absolute path really ?
<charlie-tca> You said it did not work. I would then try an absolute path
<lighta> yes Guest33263 that the case i'm trying it
<lighta> an not fan about absolute path i'm quite lazy hehe =)
<lighta> i'll try
<lighta> next time
<lighta> your function was fine Guest33263, i'll try on a copy charlie-tca wait  sec
<charlie-tca> knome: Okay, I waited all day, but I got to know. What is "spotify"?
<knome> charlie-tca, http://www.spotify.com/
<knome> charlie-tca, on-demand music player
<knome> charlie-tca, with a LARGE database of music
<charlie-tca> I thought that was what gmusicbrowser did?
<knome> no, on spotify you can listen to tracks you *don't own*
<knome> like, "wait, i want to listen the new radiohead album"
<knome> then you go to spotify and listen to it
<charlie-tca> hm, I guess I won't ever get all this music stuff straight.
<charlie-tca> thanks for explaining it. I think I understand it, anyway.
<knome> no problem :)
<charlie-tca> I guess it is kind of like what the "radio" used to be :-)
<knome> basically, the idea is that you pay amount n in a month to spotify, and you'll get an ad-free, unlimited access to their music database, without the fuzz of buying anything except the subscription
<knome> yeah, except you get to choose what you are listening to
<charlie-tca> heh, I see now.
<knome> that is what the "on-demand" part means there :)
<charlie-tca> Maybe I should go buy me a new radio
<knome> i'm afraid that there's no on-demand radios yet ;)
<charlie-tca> I used to really enjoy the radio
<knome> but?
<charlie-tca> I don't have one anymore
<knome> have you tried the web-based streamed radios?
<knome> they usually offer a better choice of music, also, fitting one's niches better
<charlie-tca> yeah, but getting PBS to work every time the development release changes is a bear
<charlie-tca> oh, that's wrong. It is NPR, National Public Radio
<knome> i think you can listen to streams with even just VLC by entering the stream url there
<charlie-tca> I think
<charlie-tca> sure, if I can remember how to make it work. The radio was easy, just turn it on ;-)
<knome> well, you needed to tweak the knob to get the right channel without too much noise
<lighta> didn't work charlie-tca
<lighta> may I flood a bit ?
<charlie-tca> true, must be my age making me lazy
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lighta> ra ok ok
<lighta> http://pastebin.com/ZwXLKDx6
<charlie-tca> Tried deleting it with sudo?
<lighta> well i'm the owner but I can try if you want
<lighta> same result
<knome> lighta, the path should be /home/lighta/Myscript/RO/Rotest/lof_v21/npc/.svn ?
<lighta> hmm depend I want to remove all .svn dir on all sub directory from lof_21
<knome> lighta, with rm -rf, you can delete *one* directory, not many directories with the same name under a specific directory tree
<lighta> so hmm idk what to awnser it ain't a file but path would be something like ./lof_v21/.svn or ./lof_v21/npc/.svn
<lighta> yeah knome that what I saw I was asking wich command could remove recursly multiple dir
<knome> well, no command in itself, you need a loop just like Guest33263 told you
<lighta> but Guest33263 cmd quite fine even if I suppose it not optimal
<lighta> yep sad
<lighta> I'll make a suggestion on dropbox one day
<lighta> dir and file are so different in linux ?
<knome> well you can't remove multiple similarly named files in multiple directories with one command either
<knome> (with one command...)
<lighta> hmm a yeah true
#xubuntu 2011-04-02
<nicofs> Can someone help me set my screen resolution right? All i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"...
<lighta> nicofs, wich resolution do you want to set ?
<lighta> you didn't choose one propose by xrandr ?
<nicofs> lighta, my panel supports 1280x720 and all i get is 1024x768
<lighta> ah yeah embarassing
<lighta> let see if there nothing for us
<lighta> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lighta> you check that already ?
<nicofs> jep - usually i use a script i wrote to set the resolution... basically it handles all that modeline and xrandr stuff. but currently all i get is this error about the gamma value...
<lighta> hmm ok
<lighta> I don't hhave the 1280x720 neither :(
<lighta> nop I didn't any gamma error maybe your hardware ? may I see your script maybe N
<nicofs> hang on...
<nicofs> lighta, http://pastebin.com/Uix6dpRX
<lighta> oh I had very diff value with cvt well not big difference but still
<lighta> I don't really have solution I can just give idea hope it'll help
<lighta> so I suggest try with cvt and maybe a different refresh rate ?
<nicofs> well, giving ideas is better than the support from #ubuntu...
<lighta> what did you change btw ? new os ?
<lighta> new screen ?
<lighta> I tryed with 60 refresh rate myself was fine
<nicofs> lighta, new screen - no difference between cvt/gtf
<lighta> ah hmm
<nicofs> in my time with linux i had a lot problems with resolution... it's not exactly well handled... but i've never had anything with that error about this gamma thing
<lighta> hm yeah sound like a driver error
<lighta> but why 1280x768 exactly?
<nicofs> no, 1280x720... that's the screen's native resolution...
<lighta> ah ok I see
<lighta> oh in fact I tryed your script and I had a error
<lighta> wait let me continue
<lighta> here my result
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Myscript$ ./xrandrre 1280 768 60
<lighta> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<lighta>   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)
<lighta>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<lighta>   Serial number of failed request:  25
<lighta>   Current serial number in output stream:  25
<lighta> I had no issue manually but I used ctv so let see
<nicofs> might sound stupid, but in my script you need to set the correct name of the output (replace LVDS)
<lighta> yeah I did that already =)
<lighta> I said to myself to bad didn't auto recognize but was ok
<nicofs> lighta, working on that auto-recognize^^
<lighta> dam since it had "mode" as mode instead mode having issue to delete it :( rofl
<lighta> nicofs, do you have error on manual add too ? I didn't have it look like he doesn't like much you mode with ""
<nicofs> yea, tried manual aswell... still not completely understanding, what's going on
<lighta> got error ?
<lighta> well you script fine just need to remove "" on when storing in NAME
<nicofs> now it can't find the mode... anyway.. giving up for now - need sleep
<lighta> ok
<lighta> i'll play with a bit
<slooksterpsv> good morning all
<Vizirka> Pici bruder ola
<Vizirka> Jesus loves you:D
<Vizirka> ubuttu hozsi
<Vizirka> !ubuttu hozsi
<Vizirka> ikonia bruder:D Hello sweetie, my sweet cucky:D
<Vizirka> Javakalopukki
<Vizirka> Moimoi
<Vizirka> jarnos bro aloha bruder
<jarnos> no moi, Vizirka
<Vizirka> no moi? thanks
<Vizirka> My old goodfriend live in Finland, mr. Gliv Blaas
<Vizirka> byez all
<ZummiG777> Question: Is there any reason to wait for the 11.04 version of xubuntu rather then installing the 10.10 or 10.04 releases?
<mark76> I'd wait till about a week or so after it's officially released
<mark76> Just in case there are any bugs that haven't been caught yet
<ochosi> ZummiG777: 11.04 ships a completely new version of xfce, so a lot of new features there
<mark76> Yay for new versions
<ZummiG777> Thanks ochosi - I'll wait.
<Ciemon> Can anyone that's running 11.04 tell me if their toolbars have gone in the last day.... and if that's the plan anyway?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Ciemon> Thanks Sysi
<Sysi> also #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> Ciemon: Mine have not gone anywhere
<charlie-tca> 11.04 will have both a top panel and a bottom hidden panel
<Ciemon> I had them.. been running 11.04 for some time, but yesterday that disappeared :)
<Ciemon> odd, none of those solutions bring them back.
<charlie-tca> try alt+f2, xfsettingsd
<Ciemon> it's running, but nothing seen
<aelen_v> How to mount usb sticks on xfce 4  (mythbuntu 10.04)? Xfce Settings did not do anything.
<ochosi> aelen_v: usually usb-sticks would be shown in thunar and you can mount them with a simple click
<likemindead> !panel
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<likemindead> Hmm... Everything in Xubuntu 11.04 was going brilliantly 'til yesterday. :-\
<likemindead> One batch of updates killed my wireless & xserver.
<likemindead> Then this morning's updates fixed those issues.
<likemindead> But now my panel is missing.
<aelen_v> ochosi: thanks! :) They are not shown. I can see them by lsusb. lshal indicated hald is not running. "thunar-volman --device-added /dev/sdc1" results in  "Segmentation fault" output.
<ochosi> likemindead: i think your panel might have been broken by a recent fix (side-effect was breaking existing panel-configs iirc)
<ochosi> aelen_v: hm, that's kinda weird, well with 10.04 you need hal afaik for that kinda stuff
<likemindead> I'm sure they'll sort it out soon. Minor annoyance. I still love me some Xubuntu.
<ochosi> likemindead: you just have to recreate your panel, that's all
<likemindead> I tried "xfce4-panel" in the terminal, but it said it was already running?
<aelen_v> how to start hald? sudo service hald start?
<ochosi> likemindead: are both panels missing or just one?
<likemindead> I'd removed the bottom panel right after installing 11.04 days ago, so just the top panel.
<ochosi> aelen_v: well in fact if hald isn't running that sounds like a problem that's somewhere else because it clearly *should* be running, you can try starting it yourself and see whether that fixes it for now, but it would be good to find out why that happens
<ochosi> likemindead: hm, maybe you can try a "xfce4-panel --restart" ?
<ochosi> likemindead: otherwise you could also try to wipe the panel config, that should be somewhere in ~/.config/
<likemindead> Will do, thanks ochosi.
<ochosi> np
<aelen_v> ochosi: Finally, I managed to mount: udisks --mount /dev/sdc1. But why it does not happen automatically as it should according to Xfce Settings?
<charlie-tca> ochosi: that's at least two people that lost panels in natty and can't get them back,
<charlie-tca> after updating
<aelen_v> sudo service hald start on resulted in "unrecogized service". So where might the problem be? This is fresh mythbuntu 10.04 install (same happens using Live-CD).
<charlie-tca> is hald installed?
<charlie-tca> It is correct, too, there is nothing in /etc/init/ or /etc/init.d called hald
<aelen_v> hal 0.5.14-0ubuntu5 is installed. "sudo service hald start" results in Unrecognized service".
<charlie-tca> to start a service, doesn't it have to exist in /etc/init as a service?
<charlie-tca> aelen_v: maybe ask in #mythbuntu how to start it?
<aelen_v> charlie-tca: Thanks everybody. It solved: there was (for me) a strange autologin to "Mythbuntu session" (kind of "do nothing but watch TV" mode), where usb sticks were not able to be mounted by thunar, connecting to internet was not allowed etc. When I logged in to a Xfce session everything works!
<mister_m> what window manager does xubuntu use be default?
<mark76> Xfwm4
<mister_m> and what is the difference between an xfce session and a xubuntu session
<pleia2> xfwm
<pleia2> xubuntu is a whole operating system with a suite of default applications not strictly tied to xfce itself
<Unit193> pleia2: I think he is talking about the login screen session select
<pleia2> ah, I see
<mister_m> pleia2, sorry, yes the session select
<pleia2> good question, I don't know :)
<pleia2> try it and see?
<Unit193> The look differs
<mister_m> they look a bit different, thats all I was able to tell
<pleia2> that's probably it, I assume xfce session is more like classic xfce, where xubuntu has the modifications that the xubuntu team adds to make it arguably easier for new users
<mister_m> that makes sense
<mister_m> do you guys use any different window managers? I used to use awesome a little bit
<cg2916> i installed xubuntu and it won't let me log in
<knome> mister_m, you should always use xubuntu (i don't know the little details), but afaik it might prevent some bugs from happening
<Papaaa> www.snowlinux.de www.computerhilfe-forum.com www.cfreakz.de www.larstorbenkremer.de
<Jonty> My window borders aren't showing in xubuntu - I think the window manager's crashed. I would try starting it using run program but I can't type in that either. How do I start it from an ctrl-alt-Fsomething console?
<Jonty> is is there some other way I can fix it?
#xubuntu 2011-04-03
<donnie> hi
<RockTeam> Hello. Is there anybody?
<RockTeam> ...alive?
<well_laid_lawn> sure RockTeam
<RockTeam> Good.
<RockTeam> Could you help me please?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the issue... :p
<RockTeam> Do you have Exaile installed?
<well_laid_lawn> nope sorry
<RockTeam> Ok. Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> what's wrong with it?
<RockTeam> I use ver. 3.2.0 and Radio Steams does't work from Radio Menu
<RockTeam> But I can listen radio via direct link to mp3 steam
<RockTeam> Radio Steams can't be updated via Radio Menu into Exaile :(
<well_laid_lawn> something in the config about the net connection would be my guess
<profus2> hi everybody, looking for tutorial vmware installation on xubuntu
<profus2> any ideas?
<profus2> thx
<nikolam> profus2, why not using Vitrualbox-OSE that comes with Ubuntu repositories? It is open source. And Virtualbox from virtualbox.org have pluging with USB support, etc.
<nikolam> VmWare is payed-for only product. You need to buy it. Virtualbox is not unless you use it for business, then it is also buy-for product. Unless you are using OSE version that is free to use for everyone, ever.
<nikolam> There is also Xen for Ubuntu and you also have KVM/Qemu with its GUI frontends that works quite fine, too.
<nikolam> So you have, like 3-4 virtualization open source products in place of closed pay for only vmware
<knome> nikolam, depends... vbox is not necessarily buy-for even with business
<nikolam> knome, ?? I guess vmware have its uses for people with $$ and high capacities and willing to manage with closed solutions.
<nikolam> knome, I think I misunderstood you, sorry.
<nikolam> yes, businesses can use vbox OSE for free. Vbox closed with usb, for fee if used comercially, I think.
<nikolam> anyway, this also seems off-topic a bit ;)
<knome> nikolam, it is a bit off-topic.. let's move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<VastOne> Anyone tried April 3 daily Natty release to see if install is fixed?
<charlie-tca> what is wrong with it?
<charlie-tca> Did something break since the beta1 release?
<VastOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/748885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 748885 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty beta 1 install fails on nsbp package install" [Undecided,New]
<VastOne> I have just downloaded today's release and am about to test it
<VastOne> will let you know
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<VastOne> X
<VastOne> Ubiquity issue across all variants
<sillav> aptitude search nsbp returns nothing. What package are you talking about?
<VastOne> Ubiquity on the install
<charlie-tca> The nsbp package that the installer can NOT find?
<VastOne> apparently
<charlie-tca> Chances are a bug reported reported yesterday is not fixed, since the developers usually take sat/sun off
<VastOne> perhaps, but I have just confirmed that ubiquity is/has been updated on the Apr 3 daily
<VastOne> so .. Just beginning to test the install, will let you and launchpad know
<sillav> Well... ubiquity isn't installed on xubuntu, nor any package with ubuity in the name. And the only reference to a nsbp package on the entire internet seems to be the bug report you mentioned.
<VastOne> ubiquity IS the installer
<charlie-tca> sillav: the bug report is about the actual installer, not the finished installation
<charlie-tca> If a file is called by the installer, it does not have to be in the final installation. It has to be available to the installer itself.
<VastOne> I am sorry to come here and create confusion, I was merely checking to see if those who test with me had done so yet
<charlie-tca> no, we had not
<charlie-tca> As I said, installer bugs will seldom be fixed on the weekend, though.
<charlie-tca> I have an install running, let's see what it does
<VastOne> true, I am just about finished so... we shall see..  What is very strange is that it not only affects Beta1 but also Alpha2 and 3 release... So it is definitley something that is being pulled during the install
<VastOne> If mine fails again, I am going to unplug from the Internet and try that as some have succeeded in doing in the past
<charlie-tca> Actually, if it affected all those installs, we would not have a beta1 yet. It has not actually showed up in those milestones for most of us
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is hardware related, instead of software related
<VastOne> I know, my point is that it is now affecting those when it did not in the past
<VastOne> No hw is not the issue and confirmed
<VastOne> This same thing went on the entire month of March on Ubuntu installs of Alpha 3 and natty
<charlie-tca> Then why wasn't it reported earlier?
<VastOne> It was not until ISO testing was done that the bugs were fixed,
<VastOne> It was
<charlie-tca> I have never seen that bug
<VastOne> many times
<VastOne> I will get it ... and show you hang on
<VastOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/739632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "ubiquity crashed during install with: plugininstall.py: DebconfError: (10, "oem-config/enable doesn't exist")" [High,Fix released]
<VastOne> and there are several that were thought o be duplicates that were actually different pulls with the same effect
<VastOne> It was fixed, but now is back
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess you will have to wait to have it fixed, then. I have not hit this bug, even with yesterdays images
<VastOne> That was typical too, there were some it did not effect and others it did for a month
<VastOne> lol, a frustrating one to say the least
<VastOne> If it crashes this time, I have ubiquity -d enabled to send my var/syslog and install log...
<VastOne> and it did just crash so ... I will need to wait
<VastOne> thanks hagd
<VastOne> I can confirm that by installing with the Network disconnected did work for Daily Apr 3 Natty Xubuntu installation
<xubuntu995> lol
<just_some_dude> i have xubuntu 10.04, xfce 4.6. i'm not sure how it happened, but networking is no longer automatically started at bootup. how can a make the network work automatically?
<just_some_dude> clarification: the network manager starts at boot, but my net connection is not enabled by default.
<just_some_dude> i'd like it to be enabled by default.
<cg2916> i used unetbootin and when i tried to boot into linux, it said "windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem"
<kb8wms> anybody home?
<guapamontse> hi people, it just came to my mind that i should have logged all my acess times on this computer. do you know some file that logs this so i can print it?
<obiwan_> like, user obiwan_ access 10 am, leaves 02 am
<obiwan_> ok nvm seeyou
#xubuntu 2012-03-26
<alesr_> hi guys
<alesr_> one question...
<alesr_> if I install Xubuntu 12.04 LTS Beta 1 now will it be updated with full version when final stable comes out in one month?
<foobArrr> Setting Appearance -> Style in the Xfce settings has no effect on Gnome programs, e.g. gedit. Why? How do I fix this? (I thought both Xfce and Gnome use gtk. Am I wrong?)
<foobArrr> Is this a gtk2 vs gtk3 problem?
<foobArrr> This is a theme only available for gtk2 and not gtk3 problem. I hate you, Gnome 3.
<ax562> I was wondering if anyone could help...
<ax562> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 with xfce
<ax562> I'm having problems with timidity...
<ax562> I tried to install some packages that use timidity and process' fail
<ax562> I just tried to reinstall timidity and received this error message "E: timidity-daemon: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ax562> any adice or direction I should be going?
<ax562> advice
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I've got a bit of a problem. Xubuntu (11.10) seems to have switched themes for some reason, and I can't change it back
<ThePendulum> Both the theme and the window manager are set to Albatross, but the window content still shows up in a classic theme
<Sysi> ThePendulum: all apps or just some?
<ThePendulum> Well, I'm not quite sure. Most apps override it by default
<ThePendulum> But most configuration windows have the classic theme
<Sysi> do you have needed gtk-engines installed? AFAIK Albatross is somewhat old and can be broken with new engines
<Sysi> +it probably never had gtk3 part
<ThePendulum> Well, it has previously worked
<ThePendulum> How is albatross old btw? It's one of the better, less windows '95, looking themes.
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I have to leave. I'll be back later, hoping to solve it. Otherwise I'll just do a reinstall
<hello> could someone tell me how to change the setting to allow thumbnails of videos  ? Thank you
<well_laid_lawn> !info tumblerd
<ubottu> Package tumblerd does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> !info tumbler
<ubottu> tumbler (source: tumbler): D-Bus thumbnailing service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.21-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 63 kB, installed size 268 kB
<hello> Ah ok thank you very much
<cYmen> window stick
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I've been here a few hours ago as well. Some of my configuration panels, as well as the right-click menu, seem to have switched to some kind of classic theme all the sudden
<knome> ThePendulum, did you enable sudo or did you log in with the xfce session?
<ThePendulum> knome: I logged in as regularly, so the latter
<knome> logging in with the xfce (not xubuntu) session is known to cause some issues
<ThePendulum> It hasn't caused issues in the past few months though
<knome> we don't know what it is though...
<knome> maybe try cleaning cache
<ThePendulum> How?
<knome> ~/.cache
<knome> just remove that dir
<knome> note that it will remove all your settings too
<knome> err, no it won't
<knome> :D
<knome> sorry, i've just woken up
<Sysi> settings are in ~/.config but you could try removing that next
<knome> thanks Sysi
<ThePendulum> I could as well just reinstall then, lol
<Myrtti> or rename it
<Sysi> that's faster, though you need to remove config in tty (Ctrl Alt F6)
<Myrtti> I'd recommend renaming it
<ThePendulum> I think I'm just going to do a reinstall, my system needed a clean-up anyway
<ThePendulum> What do you guys recommend, 11.10 or 12.04?
<knome> 12.04 is in beta2 testing stage, but it shouldn't bring many problems
<knome> if it's a production machine you need daily, i'd recommend 11.10 though
<knome> you can always upgrade
<ThePendulum> I use it daily, but there's enough room in my shedule for OS failure. I guess I'll just give it a go
<ThePendulum> When will beta2 be released, if so?
<knome> march 29
<knome> if you are installing beta2, consider doing a beta2 test for us
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<ThePendulum> I'll certainly consider it
<knome> thanks, any tests anytime are appreciated
<ThePendulum> I've used Linux/(X)ubuntu for quite a while now, but I'm not quite an advanced user though
<knome> well, testing doesn't need advanced skills - they are clearly specified, and it basically means you will file bugs (or link to bugs) you saw during installation
<ThePendulum> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds/14159/downloads <-- This is the ISO for Xubuntu 12.04 Beta2?
<ansi> can anyone helpme with installaiton of xfce.. there is a error msg i got in the end after installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/900279/
<knome> ansi, that looks more like a problem with initrd creating
<gry> g'day knome (:
<ansi> how do i fix that knome
<knome> gry, hullo
<knome> ansi, i've no idea, but i suppose you could try #ubuntu too
<ansi> they sent me from ubuntu tohere
<knome> ansi, right... it's not a xubuntu-specific problem as i look it
<knome> ansi, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ansi> buti didthissudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> ansi, try the command i posted, then retry installing xubuntu-desktop
<knome> huh?
<gry> oops
<adminos> hi to all. i experience lots of problems with my  videocard nvidia 8800. i have lots of graphical glitches and green dots everywhere. in windows i used RivaTuner to disable some blocks of my videocard and that helped me. how can i do that in xubuntu?
<daddyjunior> 6
<rsyring> I'm using xubuntu 11.10.  I would like to try different themes, do I need GTK 2 or 3 themes?
<TheSheep> both
<ochosi> TheSheep: heyo
<ochosi> do you have any clue why i wouldn't be able to move ~/.config/xfce4 in my own home folder if i'm logged in via tty? (says permission denied even though i did sudo chown -R $username * in /home/$username)
<TheSheep> ochosi: where are you moving it to?
<ochosi> TheSheep: that was just a test. actually i meanwhile found out that on my oneiric-system my userID was 1002, now it's 1000, so there's the main problem it seems
<ochosi> and chown doesn't affect that it seems
<Sysi> you can use ID instead of username (at least when you don't have user with that ID)
<rsyring> TheSheep: thanks.  Is there a way to change the color of the window title bar for inactive windows without switching to a different theme?  The windows currently don't look different enough and a different color title bar would do wonders.
<TheSheep> rsyring: you can modify your theme
<TheSheep> (make a copy of it, of course)
<rsyring> TheSheep: ok
<rsyring> ok, so if I am using one theme for Appearance and a second for Window Manager, which theme would I edit to change the inactive title bar color?
<GridCube> the one that manages the windows decorations
<GridCube> the window manager i would bet
<TheSheep> actually it may be either one
<TheSheep> good window manager themes will take colors from the gtk theme
<rsyring> ok...I'll try the main theme first
<ochosi> Sysi: changing both USERID and groupid numerically actually made it work
<xubuntu627> Hello :) I'm very new at Linux so I apoligize if this is a really obvious question or if this is the wrong place, but how can I replace the bottom launcher with docky?
<rohm1> Hi xubuntu627 :) Right clic the bottom launcher, Dashboard=>preferences and clic the minus button to remove it; install docky, launch it and add it the to autostart list; instructions may differ slightly for you as I use xubuntu in french and awn isntead of docky
<xubuntu627> Thank you very much. :)
<ThePendulum> Hmm
<ThePendulum> I just installed Xubuntu 12.04, but I think I'll be switching back for a while
<ThePendulum> I noticed a lot of the text in a prompt, including the buttons, is white coloured
<ThePendulum> Making it very hard, if not impossible, to read
<ThePendulum> And it's just generally unstable, a lot of applications crash or do not function properly
<pleia2> ThePendulum: can you file bugs on these things? the beta2 comes out this week so it would be nice to get them fixed up soon
<pleia2> you're welcome to join #xubuntu-devel if you need help filing them
<ThePendulum> pleia2: I tried, but I can't manage to log in for some reason
<ThePendulum> But it's quite obvious, I can't imagine no one has filed it, let alone not spotted it
<pleia2> I haven't pulled down a daily build in a few days, but the last time I did I don't think I saw the white problems you're seeing
<pleia2> text in the terminal is hard to read, or..?
<pleia2> (not sure what you mean by "prompt")
<ThePendulum> I'm sorry, I mean the notification windows that show up every now and then, for example for authentication
<ThePendulum> 1 second, I'll take a screen
<pleia2> thanks
<ThePendulum> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/bZtjx.png
<Sysi> I think that's problem with your gtk theme
<Sysi> what if you change it?
<ThePendulum> Oh, indeed
<ThePendulum> But the theme comes with Xubuntu 12.04 by default. You may want to remove or update it
<Sysi> best way to tell is a bugreport, with that image attached
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I have to make some progress with some projects of mine, and I need a solid OS for that. I'm going back to 11.10 for now. I will see if I can get 12.04 on an old machine to slap it some more.
<ThePendulum> It seems like the AWN dock causes my theme issues
<ThePendulum> I reinstalled Xubuntu, and the issue occured right after I installed AWN
<ThePendulum> I removed AWN but I don't know how to reset the eyecandy
<Sysi> ... aptitude --purge remove
<bazhang> aptitude needs to be installed iirc
<Sysi> yeah
<TheSheep> apt-get works too
<Sysi> synaptic maybe can remove dependencies too
<TheSheep> apt-get can do it also
<TheSheep> with autoremove
<Sysi> I think aptitude works better, but that could've worked for pendulum
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if someone could give me a hand on adding my drives to fstab
<TVasEyes> ThePendulum: partitions, perhaps.
<ThePendulum> TVasEyes: Hmm?
<ThePendulum> Well, yeah, partitions in the end
<TVasEyes> so, what's the problem, if any.
<ThePendulum> TVasEyes: I didn't set specific values for the mount options previously, but I can't remember what I used
<TVasEyes> care to paste existing fstab and which partitions (& format) you'd like to add.
<ThePendulum> TVasEyes: http://pastie.org/3673658
<ThePendulum> I'd like to properly add # Storage 1/2 to the list
<TVasEyes> and you want /dev/sd{b,c)1 available on boot?  which filesystems do they use?  are they removable media?
<ThePendulum> They are hard drives in my PC, they are not per definition removable. They're both ntsf, however, I remember setting a more general value for it
<TVasEyes> ok.  so "/dev/sdb1  /mnt/stor1   ntfs   defaults,utf8  0  0"  (and the same for the other partition) should work.
<ThePendulum> So there isn't some kind of wildcard for the file system, in case I format the drive?
<TheSheep> no, it has to know what filesystem is there in order to understand it
<TheSheep> there is no way to guess it
<ThePendulum> Hmm, okay then
<TVasEyes> recommend you have a read of man mount.  when you mount a partition manually you can use the -t auto switch, I don't think that's available in fstab.
<TheSheep> you can use auto in fstab
<TVasEyes> in the 3rd field?
<TheSheep> but it won't always work
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> all the removable media use it
<TVasEyes> ok, my documentation doesn't say so.  maybe I'll try this sometime in future.
<ThePendulum> Auto, that was it I think
<ThePendulum> It has worked for me the last couple of months
<TVasEyes> TheSheep: thanks, may look into this.
<TVasEyes> ThePendulum: good, go for it then :)
<ThePendulum> Thanks for your support, both of you :)
<TVasEyes> cool. :)
<ThePendulum> Darnit, DOS games surely are addictive
<ThePendulum> I was wondering why the Places panel item doesn't show the emblems on folders
<plusEV> thx for making something that works with my shitty laptop lol
<knome> plusEV, thanks, but watch the language :)
<ThePendulum> So eeeh, I think my OS has got a bit of an identity crisis
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012032623%3A52%3A00_Development.png
#xubuntu 2012-03-27
<claude_> Has anyone else lost all borders on xubuntu
<GridCube> claude_, press alt-f2 and write: xfwm4 --replace
<claude_> ha fixed it myself
<claude_> but thanks for the effort
<willijs3> anyone know how I can change the default settings of synclient on a reboot? Adding script to rc.local works on startup, and after doing some research, I created a script and added it to the rc0.d folder, but it's not working for me. Any ideas?
<wieckj> Hey, I'm completely new to xubuntu. Every time I try to install something that requires authentication, it gets stuck at "applying changes" - the bar doesn't load. Any help?
<k_sze> When I plug a USB flash drive, it gets automatically mounted. However, when I attempt to eject it in Xubuntu's File Manager, I get a blink of a "Permission Denied" message. Is that normal?
<Unit193> wieckj: Try using the terminal and   sudo apt-get install <package name>  to see if that helps.
<Unit193> k_sze: Nope, not for me.
<mushe> SUP IM INSTALLING XUBUNTU BITCHES ;P
 * mushe highfives all around
<knome> mushe, please watch te language
<knome> +h
<mushe> and a beer for the ops!
<mushe> the installer said click here
<mushe> wheres my niggas?
<knome> mushe, last warning, watch the language
<mushe> WE GOING TO THE 2600 MEETING OR WHAT
<mushe> I am sorry
<mushe> language
<mushe> it is an expression from h-town
<mushe> HOUSTONE
<mushe> werd
<mushe> i like yalls rat
<mushe> i threw a rat through a window once
<mushe> do u see the irony
<knome> is there a support question we can help you with?
<mushe> your installer told me to join
<mushe> i have not got to the technicals
<mushe> i will be sure to be here when i reach them
<mushe> done toots btchs
<lancest> Keyboard scrolling and sound volume not working as in Gnome. Which file(s) to install? Thx
<lancest> Xubuntu 12.04 BTW
<gry> lancest, tried asking #ubuntu then?
<lancest> Ok probably will.
<knome> #ubuntu+1
<gry> oh, yes, I sleep. don't read version numbers right. thanks knome
<lancest> I'm in China it's afternoon
<foobArrr> is there any gui program on a fresh xubuntu installation that shows hardware information?
<TheSheep> foobArrr: no gui, you can use lshw or install lshw-gtk
<foobArrr> thx, I didn't know there is a gtk interface for lswh
<potapov> After upgrading from xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 terminator's pseudo-transparency does not seem to work any more. I can get real transparency by changing "compositor"'s settings in "Window manager tweaks" section (i'm not sure there was such a section before upgrading), but real transparency is not what I need) Any suggestions?
<nikolam> I have Xubuntu 10.04LTS64-bit changing default window manager to gnome's one, starting nautilus as desktop manager sometimes and now, saying "Not Authenticated" when i try to reinstall xfwm...
<nikolam> How can it ib unauthenticated if system was installed from xubuntu alternate cd?
<joeythesaint> I've got no idea if this is offtopic or not but I'm seeing some very annoying behaviour that appears to be GTK-related.
<joeythesaint> Problem is, I'm only (currently) seeing it with Evolution, which I know isn't the supported mail client for Xubuntu.
 * joeythesaint is running Xubuntu 12.04, currently, too.
<joeythesaint> So I'm probably way off the map.
<joeythesaint> If anyone has any suggestions, though, I'd happy try them out.
 * joeythesaint posts an example screenshot: http://troll.ws/i/VGp9WH.png
<TheSheep> joeythesaint: your gtk theme doesn't include a gtk3 theme, and epiphany is now a gtk3 application
<joeythesaint> The black boxes at the top of the sidebar and around the mail header appear to be constant for almost any GTK theme I choose.
<TheSheep> s/epiphany/evolution
<TheSheep> sorry
<joeythesaint> Ah.
<joeythesaint> That's what I was concerned about.
<joeythesaint> Seems like I've only got one or two themes installed total that have a gtk3 theme, then.
<joeythesaint> Thanks, TheSheep.
<TheSheep> sounds about right, there aren't that many themes yet
<plusEVV> Question: I have added more workspace to my installation. I got like 8 now and that whould to
<plusEVV> ups
<plusEVV> do, but now the battgery and mail icons etc is on the left side of that and i dont want that on the center of the bar. I want the workspace tehre and all that all the way to the right.
<plusEVV> How do i do that?P
<metal55> Hello all
<metal55> Quick question, I have downloaded SublimeText 2 and excellent text editor application, it seems to run straight from my downloads folder but I would like to install it properly
<metal55> Do I just copy it into an 'applications' directory?
<metal55> is there an installer type application I can point at it?
<metal55> sorry for the noob questions
<pleia2> in linux you don't strictly have a single authoritative "applications" directory
<pleia2> I tend to put such things in my home directory under a folder I create called bin/
<pleia2> if you want other users on your system to have access to it, you might put it in /usr/local/bin/
<metal55> ah excellent thank you
<pleia2> but it doesn't matter really, you can run it from Downloads forever if you want :)
<metal55> cool
<metal55> I don't seem to be able to put anything in usr/local/bin
<metal55> its like I don't have permission
<metal55> .. I only just installed xubuntu
<Sysi> you need to use "gksudo thunar"
<metal55> gksudo thunar?
<metal55> sorry completely new to xubuntu
<Sysi> run it in terminal or Alt F2 popup window
<metal55> ahh I see
<metal55> thank you
<Sysi> (as it should tell you, be careful)
<metal55> yep with you,
<metal55> Dose anyone know if there are there any quick launcher applications like quick silver, launchy or alfred?
<Sysi> several, for example synapse and gnome-do
<metal55> fantastic synapse looks great
<metal55> How do I add these applications to my "start menu"
<Sysi> I think you can create entries with alacarte, I recommend installing it with "apt-get --no-install-recommends install alacarte"
<Sysi> otherly it pulls half of gnome with it
<metal55> awesome thank you very much for your help, its appreciated.
<n2diy_> can I restart my panel? Xfce4-panel restart tells me it is already running.
<Sysi> xfce4-panel -r should work
<n2diy_> Sysi, thanks, that did the trick.
<n2diy_> still have weird behavior though. when I switch between apps, the panel dissappears, but when I mouse over it, it reappers. It's not set to auto hide, and it is floating, now currently two inches above my screen border.
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if it's possible to hide panels, without removing them
<Sysi> in their settings
<ThePendulum> That's basically only autohide
<Sysi> you can remove xfce4-panel from session
<lglcrtnd> dear all, I am new with Xubuntu I need a help to install SH file. Anyone?
<lglcrtnd> no one ?
<lglcrtnd> no one here?
<skellat> lglcrtnd: Could you please explain further what you're trying to do with a SH file?
<lglcrtnd> I am tring to install it via Terminal
<lglcrtnd> but I cannot get the job done
<lglcrtnd> how do I tune xubuntu start up programs?
<lglcrtnd> i cannot open the program management
<holstein> lglcrtnd: what are you trying to open>?
<holstein> try opening whatever your are having trouble with from a terminal.. maybe you get some helpful output
<lglcrtnd> what command I have to invoke
<holstein> lglcrtnd: depends on what you are trying to open
<lglcrtnd> I am in terminal as root now
<holstein> why as root?
<holstein> you mean, sudo -s ?
<lglcrtnd> as root cause as admin the system doesn  t let me open that program
<lglcrtnd> I want to open the package management program
<holstein> what admin system?
<holstein> lglcrtnd: sudo synaptic
<holstein> sudo apt-get install synaptic if its not installed already
<lglcrtnd> sudo synaptic did the job, THANK YOU
<lglcrtnd> now I am looking for a program to install tat let me see the boot sequence of the programms that are loaded when I turn on my computer
<lglcrtnd> any suggestions?
<lglcrtnd> my goal is to speed up the boot sequence
<lglcrtnd> this is because I have an old computer with 256MB of memory
<holstein> lglcrtnd: i would go in the menu... there is something like "startup" or "sesssions" or "startup applications"
<holstein> its in the settings, not too far in
<lglcrtnd> well done; I have got it
<Mokura> I'm getting strange errors with the Software Center.  I'm trying to re-install the Wine beta packages after an uninstall, but it keeps giving me a "check your connection" error (I'm definitely connected) then an "unauthenticated packages" error.  Any idea on why this might be happening?
<holstein> Mokura: i would entertain the internet connection... i would try using synaptic or another package manger...
<Mokura> Using apt-get from the terminal actually prompts me if I want to install the related packages marked as unauthed, but I'm wondering why it got marked like that in the first place.
 * Mokura shrugs, attempts terminal wizardry.
<holstein> it?.. the list? maybe you added a PPA
<Mokura> Yes, I added Wine's PPA.
<Mokura> It never gave me this problem on the initial install.
<holstein> i would look at your sources... i would consider purging that PPA, and getting "back to normal" and going from there
<Mokura> Ahh
<Mokura> I shall try that.
<Mokura> Welp, that fixed it.  Odd.
<Mokura> Considering Wine's Ubuntu packages page tells you to add their PPA.
<lglcrtnd> sorry guys, what is PPA? Are the sub-package that are related to the main installer?
<Mokura> from what I understand, it's another source for packages
<Mokura> instead of just x/ubuntu's sources
<Mokura> I'm still learning so my definition could be a little off.
<lglcrtnd> Mokura so another place to get the packages?
<Mokura> Pretty much.
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mokura> Well then!
<lglcrtnd> ty ubottu
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Mokura> also.  whenever I click on a search result from google, it appends a bunch of garbage to the page name, which tends to get in the way.  is that a google problem or a firefox problem?
<holstein> Mokura: maybe you are using firefox google... go to http://google.com ...if that works in a way you are not comfortable with, consider another search provider
<lglcrtnd> I use chromium and I have a clean search results with google.com
<Mokura> Oh!
<Mokura> I'll try that.
<Mokura> I just set the homepage to about:home, so.
<Mokura> normal google does it too.
<Mokura> must be a firefox thing, I'll check mozillazine.
<lglcrtnd> I have my hard disk very busy all the time. what to do to understand why and to kill the program that cause that overflow?
<holstein> lglcrtnd: ps aux
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd (& holstein):  also  top
<lglcrtnd> top is a better script as I can see in live-real time the usage of resorces
<lglcrtnd> what is "Xorg" command?
<holstein> something you need, if you want a GUI
<lglcrtnd> ok holstein, I need this GUI
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: Xorg is the server, if you're in runlevel 3 startx should get you there.
<lglcrtnd> I see, its about X.org Foundation
<lglcrtnd> can I configure Xorg?
<TVasEyes> modern X will configure automatically
<TVasEyes> although you can, of course, create your own xorg.conf
<lglcrtnd> but is there anyway to hardering it?
<TVasEyes> add -nolisten tcp to command line.
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: depending on how you decide to start your graphical env, you could add the -nolisten switch in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<lglcrtnd> a bit lost. I am in terminal as root, I invoke STARTX the answer is that the server is already running
<TVasEyes> terminal or console?
<holstein> in a terminal, from within XFCE
<lglcrtnd> terminal
<TVasEyes> well, then X is running already anyway. :)
<lglcrtnd> yes
<lglcrtnd> now I want to have a minimal load of graphical env
<lglcrtnd> can I tune the graph server?
<holstein> lglcrtnd: you do... XFCE is one of the lighter ones
<holstein> if you want less, i would suggest LXDE
<lglcrtnd> ok how to do XFCE? In terminal it says COMMAND NOT FOUND
<lglcrtnd> LXDE ? Ok I need less
<holstein> lglcrtnd: you are running xubuntu, correct?
<lglcrtnd> yes holstein
<holstein> xubuntu = ubuntu running XFCE, the XFCE environment
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lglcrtnd> clear and what about LXDE?
<holstein> its another environment that is arguably lighter.. and may or may not suit your needs
<TVasEyes> similar to XFCE but needs to be installed separately (not done that though )
<lglcrtnd> ok guys, my question now is, can I tune XFCE so that it works with minimum graphical engine?
<holstein> lglcrtnd: it really is quite minimal as-is
<lglcrtnd> I see
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: have a look in  Settings 'Session & Startup'  maybe you can do without something which autosarts?
<lglcrtnd> TVasEyes done already
<holstein> yeah, maybe bluetooth or printing support.. or the auto-updates... thats likely what you are seeing using the hard drive
<lglcrtnd> killed them already
<TVasEyes> that's basically it then..
<lglcrtnd> true, it was a problem at the beginning
<lglcrtnd> anyhow, I am running Xubuntu on one my old portable machine with 256MB and I am surprise of the results with this OS
<holstein> i think other enviroments are lighter, but XFCE is a nice balance of function and lightness
<TVasEyes> it might be heresy to suggest this here but slackware with WindowMaker will run happily in 128Mb
<TVasEyes> :)
<lglcrtnd> slackware is an OS?
<TVasEyes> yes
<lglcrtnd> ty for the info
<well_laid_lawn> running just a window manager is lighter than using a desktop environment
<TVasEyes> one of the oldest Linuxes
<holstein> puppy linux too, sinc it runs from ram... still, i think xubuntu and lubuntu are nice choices that strike a good balance
<TVasEyes> agree holstein, good usability all-round
<TVasEyes> xubuntu, thst is
<TVasEyes> s/thst/that/
<lglcrtnd> early today I was trying to install bootcharter
<lglcrtnd> that is a package available as repository
<lglcrtnd> its a program to tune the start up process
<lglcrtnd> I have installed it via synaptic
<lglcrtnd> the installation was ok, now I cannot invoke it as I have lost it somewhere on my hard disk
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: if you remove the 'quiet splash' (but leave the empty quotes) from /etc/default/grub  you get loads more info during boot.
<lglcrtnd> I try
<TVasEyes> also, dmesg  provides info on what happened during start-up
<lglcrtnd> I am on Grub now
<lglcrtnd> do I have to remove all the # simbols?
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: no, just remove the two words from the something-something-COMMANDLINE entry
<lglcrtnd> and I live the two "" ?
<TVasEyes> exactly
<lglcrtnd> cool
<lglcrtnd> impossible to write
<TVasEyes> you have to be root :)
<lglcrtnd> ok
<lglcrtnd> how to invoke from terminal to edit the file grub? EDIT? OPEN? ...?
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: btw, I suggest that when you make changes to system files keep notes (in a text file?), really helps in a few weeks from now :)
<TVasEyes> which editor are you accustomed to ?
<lglcrtnd> good suggestion, I create text file to log my changes
<lglcrtnd> abyword can be fine
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: I always go root (a definite no-no her :) ), there's a gksudo or somesuch, ie "gksudo abiword".  someone more familar with 'proper' working practice should help you from here :(
<TVasEyes> remember, abiword is a word processor, you MUST save a plain text file
<lglcrtnd> yes, I will keep the plain text once I finish the editing. Ty
<lglcrtnd> done all, thank you for your support
<TVasEyes> enjoy :)
<lglcrtnd> BTW dmesg -c give me a very large list of tasks!
<TVasEyes> lglcrtnd: why the -c switch (which clears the buffer)?  simply  dmesg | less to read what happened.
<lglcrtnd> yes
<lglcrtnd> I have saved this conversation, as my first approch to Linux :)
<lglcrtnd> good starting for me
<TVasEyes> in that case I do not recommend slackware yet :-)
<lglcrtnd> ehehe
<lglcrtnd> I remove that line from the file ;)
<TVasEyes> :)  ok.  got to go.  good luck.
<lglcrtnd> thanks mate, bye for now
<c_smith> is it at all safe to install Gwibber on Xubuntu?
<TVasEyes> c_smith: their blog states: "Gwibber is included out of the box in Ubuntu 10.04", so, although I've never used it, it should be ok.
<Marzata> Gwibber  is OK in Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2012-03-28
<c_smith> Hello, I'm wondering, has anyone else here had issues that I should know of before I install Gwibber?
<c_smith> in Xubuntu 11.10, that is.
<nabukadnezar43> hello i just install compiz on xubuntu 11.10
<nabukadnezar43> i ran "compiz --replace ccp" and now i don't have any windows borders / titlebars
<nabukadnezar43> any idea how to fix this?
<c_smith> nabukadnezar43, I wouldn't recommend Compiz myself to anyone, it hasn't had enough development. as for your window problem, give me a second, I'm sure I can get something to help you.
<nabukadnezar43> xfwm4 --replace solves it but i get compiz disabled
<c_smith> nabukadnezar43, looks like XFCE doesn't play nice with Compiz.
<c_smith> nabukadnezar43, not to be mean, but you might try going without Compiz, it's been getting in a worse and worse state lately.
<c_smith> Unity doesn't play that nice with certain compiz effects in fact, even though Unity is currently just a Compiz plugin.
<uBUXUBu> good evening purveyors of goodwill...
<jlkkljh> i only see a black screen what do i do
<jlkkljh> ???????????
<jlkkljh> hello?
<uBUXUBu> what did you do leading up to the black screen jlkkljh ?
<jlkkljh> sorry i had to take pills
<uBUXUBu> you took pills, which lead to a black scren?
<uBUXUBu> screen*
<jlkkljh> but anyways i just installed and it did install bc it showed the installer after i rebooted
<jlkkljh> lol
<jlkkljh> nice joke
<uBUXUBu> did u install from cd
<jlkkljh> no
<uBUXUBu> usb
<jlkkljh> no wubi outside windows
<Unit193> Well, are there any error messages? "Black screen" doesn't really say much.
<jlkkljh> i opened wubi inside win xp
<jlkkljh> but installed as a boot option
<jlkkljh> xbuntu that is
<jlkkljh> xubuntu*
<uBUXUBu>     Fully de-install Wubi,
<uBUXUBu>     Turn off Windows completely (pull it out from power source for at least 10 seconds, in your case take off the battery too for at least 30 seconds),    reboot,    re-install Wubi from zero.
<jlkkljh> ok ill try that
<uBUXUBu> if all u get is black screen...u really don't have many options...
<uBUXUBu> but i would get a fresh download of wubi too
<jlkkljh> how do i set it to where it does  not have a set
<jlkkljh> i cant think of what its called
<uBUXUBu> wubi is automated
<jlkkljh> i wish i knew
<uBUXUBu> there is very lil decision making
<uBUXUBu> use 32 bit
<jlkkljh> no i know that but, like after install and yes
<uBUXUBu> are you afraid to partion and install?
<jlkkljh> i already have
<jlkkljh> im planning on uninstalling win xp
<jlkkljh> and installing
<jlkkljh> xubuntu
<jlkkljh> where it was
<jlkkljh> and then merging ?the two
<uBUXUBu> wubi just runs buntu out of a folder...using a loop or virtual partition.
<jlkkljh> ?????????idk
<uBUXUBu> pleas etell us about your hardware
<jlkkljh> ill tell ya my model #
<jlkkljh> 510sp
<jlkkljh> 510            s             p
<jlkkljh> *
<uBUXUBu> ummm i need all of it
<jlkkljh> thai is all of it
<jlkkljh> search it in pc mag or something
<uBUXUBu> for example u might say......hp pavilion dv608nr notebook 1.8 turion dual core, 256mb onboard graphics geforce go 6150 2 gig ram 160 hd x5400rpm
<jlkkljh> oooh
<jlkkljh> ummm
<uBUXUBu> sheez
<jlkkljh> ht pentium 4 processor
<uBUXUBu> also i need to know how much available space u have on the hd
<jlkkljh> i installed on a 15 gb
<uBUXUBu> i need all the specs
<jlkkljh> i no
<jlkkljh> im getting there
<jlkkljh> 1 gig ram
<jlkkljh> idk harddrive
<jlkkljh> hang on
<uBUXUBu> u must know how much space is left
<uBUXUBu> start, rt click my computer, c drive (if its doze)
<jlkkljh> i installed on all of the space that was left
<uBUXUBu> but how much space is left over the primary OS
<jlkkljh> 15 gb
<uBUXUBu> ok
<uBUXUBu> so if its a p4 with HT
<uBUXUBu> it has to be at least 2.8 g cpu
<jlkkljh> yes
<uBUXUBu> ok
<jlkkljh> but define ht
<uBUXUBu> hyperthreading
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> ki get it
<uBUXUBu> its a single core that can run 2 threads at once
<uBUXUBu> kinda a early dual core
<uBUXUBu> anyways...tell me about the graphics
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> how do you check
<uBUXUBu> dowload cpuz
<uBUXUBu> its tiny
<uBUXUBu> and uses next to nuthing when u run it
<uBUXUBu> or maybe device manager
<jlkkljh> ok ill need to plug in and start up
<jlkkljh> itas booting
<uBUXUBu> wait let me check something
<uBUXUBu> do u have ccleaner installed by chance it spells out the graphics too
<jlkkljh> kk
<jlkkljh> no
<uBUXUBu> well ok
<jlkkljh> hang on i might
<uBUXUBu> well anyway an p4 with HT and a gig a ram is ok
<jlkkljh> ok thats good
<uBUXUBu> in fact
<uBUXUBu> i have a 3.4 HT p4 like that with buntu on it beside xp pro
<uBUXUBu> runs good but i think wubi would run very slow i stuffed on its own 20 gig partition
<jlkkljh> i just got it installed and after it fully finished it turned black
<jlkkljh> thats what i did on a 15
<jlkkljh> gig
<uBUXUBu> i thought u used wubi?
<jlkkljh> but once i get this ubuntu install working ill uninstall/format xp and then install
<jlkkljh> i did
<uBUXUBu> and i think they want 20 gig partition too not sure
<uBUXUBu> listen
<jlkkljh> but it is a boot option
<jlkkljh> ok
<uBUXUBu> never iinstall buntu AFTER doze
<jlkkljh> doze?????????????/
<uBUXUBu> what is your primary OS
<jlkkljh> xp
<jlkkljh> im going to change that thou
<uBUXUBu> do u have your OS backed up and all your files?
<jlkkljh> no
<jlkkljh> i dont want xp anymore
<jlkkljh> at all
<uBUXUBu> but do u have backups just in case
<jlkkljh> plus if i need xp back i have an xp pro install cd
<uBUXUBu> and drivers?
<uBUXUBu> which are easy to get usually
<uBUXUBu> do u have all your files backed up/
<jlkkljh> yes
<chelz> jlkkljh: double sure?
<chelz> double extra super sure?
<jlkkljh> i dont have anything important
<uBUXUBu> so now u are saying u want 1 OS and u want it to be buntu on the entire drive?
<jlkkljh> but drivers i meant
<jlkkljh> yes
<jlkkljh> i need all the help i can get thou
<jlkkljh> on the whole thing
<uBUXUBu> well installing buntu as the primary OS is usually very simple but it will CLEAN WIPE all the data u have on the computer.
<jlkkljh> ok thats fine
<uBUXUBu> windows will be gone all the drivers gone all of your pics musics etc...poof
<jlkkljh> im on a different comp now so its fine
<uBUXUBu> but if thats what u want just make sure the bios is set to boot from cd
<jlkkljh> i have music on a diff drive bc of a hacker
<uBUXUBu> or u said usb
<jlkkljh> i cant boot from usb
<uBUXUBu> can u burn cd's
<jlkkljh> no
<uBUXUBu> then maybe ur stuck downloading wubi
<jlkkljh> it says unable to complete format every time
<jlkkljh> i am
<jlkkljh> what if i hack my own computer
<uBUXUBu> i would run some tests like mem test
<uBUXUBu> haha ur goofin off now ok cya
<jlkkljh> like on an ftp server
<jlkkljh> i know how to hack
 * uBUXUBu gets hungry and hacks a grapefruit....
<jlkkljh> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jlkkljh> seriously
<jlkkljh> i do
<jlkkljh> on an ftp only tho
<jlkkljh> but i mean like
<jlkkljh> hack step 1
<jlkkljh> format step 2
<uBUXUBu> sounds like ur all hacked up now
<jlkkljh> install from ftp
<chelz> install from
<chelz> usb
<jlkkljh> i cant
<jlkkljh> step 3
<chelz> why not cd then?
<jlkkljh> step 4 use ubuntu
<chelz> also google for install guides. there are full youtube vids on installs
<chelz> fire up gparted from a livecd, delete everything
<chelz> well you need to somehow burn+boot a cd, boot usb, or boot floppy
<uBUXUBu> lets face it the whole install thing is not the issue buntu install (cleaan wipers) basically are fully automated u can hardly miss unless u have a hardware problem or a bas check sum
<chelz> go to a local lug and they'll hook you up with some CDs
<jlkkljh> i can format from cd but i cant burn
<chelz> jlkkljh: why can't you burn? do you have a cd burner?
<jlkkljh> no
<jlkkljh> i dont even have a walkman
<chelz> jlkkljh: do you have a floppy drive and a floppy?
<jlkkljh> yes
<jlkkljh> kinda
<chelz> wait actually
<jlkkljh> my olargest floppy is 1.44 mb
<jlkkljh> largest*
<chelz> jlkkljh: so you only have xp installed atm?
<jlkkljh> and xubuntu
<jlkkljh> acpi workariunds
<jlkkljh> thats the only option that will boot
<chelz> jlkkljh: so you have xubuntu. good.
<uBUXUBu> xp and xubuntu are good OS's for your hardware why are u changing
<jlkkljh> but a black screen pops up and then it freezes
<chelz> jlkkljh: did it work before?
<jlkkljh> on xubuntu
<jlkkljh> it has never fully installed
<uBUXUBu> which edition of xubunto
<jlkkljh> this is the first time it has done a full install
<uBUXUBu> xubuntu
<jlkkljh> 11.10
<chelz> jlkkljh: what did you use to install xubuntu?
<jlkkljh> wibe chelz
<uBUXUBu> one thing i noticed on my ole p4...it loved xubuntu 9.04 and 10.04
<chelz> wubi?
<jlkkljh> wubi*
<jlkkljh> yes
<jlkkljh> from inside win xp
<uBUXUBu> i thought wubi wa ubuntu not xubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> was*
<chelz> you can choose the desktop env you want in the install
<chelz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wubi-123.png
<chelz> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<jlkkljh> it is xubuntu/ubuntu/mythbuntu/kubuntu
<jlkkljh> i have tried them all
<chelz> jlkkljh: well if you can find a way to partition your hdd you can 'burn' an iso to that partition and tell grub to boot from it
<chelz> or setup a floppy so that it can let you boot usb
<chelz> then boot from usb that way
<jlkkljh> this is the only one that gets close
<chelz> jlkkljh: you might try lubuntu, but i'd try a xubuntu floppy+usb first
<jlkkljh> my largest floppy is 1.44 mb
<chelz> you could also order a xubuntu disc
<chelz> jlkkljh: that works fine
<chelz> you just use the floppy to boot from a larger usb drive
<chelz> 1.44 MB floppy then loads a 1+ GB usb
<uBUXUBu> i just read this......If you experience problems after installation, press "Ctrl+Alt+F2" and run:
<uBUXUBu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uBUXUBu> Select the VESA driver and leave all other options at default. Then reboot. That will allow you to boot into a safe graphics mode (limited resolution) you should then be able to install the appropriate drivers or try other solutions as needed.
<jlkkljh> can chelz tell me how to boot a floppy that ok
<jlkkljh> boots from a usb
<jlkkljh> anyone i guess
<jlkkljh> like send me the code
<jlkkljh> in here
<jlkkljh> vesa driver ???????????????????????? say every thing in plain english/ walk me through it
<uBUXUBu> im reading the wubi wiki stuff now...
<jlkkljh> ok thank you
<uBUXUBu> lots of info there
<chelz> jlkkljh: what OS are you on now?
<jlkkljh> much*
<jlkkljh> huch*
<jlkkljh> im not one to read that muck
<jlkkljh> xp
<jlkkljh> im on a different comp tho
<jlkkljh> brb for a sec
<jlkkljh> ok im back
<uBUXUBu> any chance your hard needs a good defrag?
<uBUXUBu> its a good idea to defrag before wubi
<jlkkljh> i do it every day from cmd too
<uBUXUBu> ok
<chelz> jlkkljh: i'd say either read up on making a grub bootfloppy or order a cd
<chelz> there are places that send you one for $3 or so
<lighta> is someone using netbeans here ?
<uBUXUBu> i think uninstall wubi and reinstall it use 10.04 if u can this time and try the ubuntu version instead of xubuntu maybe htere are more drivers in it
<chelz> jlkkljh: or go to a local computer cafe or repair shop and someone there will have a cd burner
<chelz> wubi is basically going to be a little unstable. normal install is best
<jlkkljh> how do i install 10.04 wubi
<uBUXUBu> see if its a choice on the drop down menu
<jlkkljh>  / wheredo i get it
<jlkkljh> it is only 10.04
<jlkkljh> 11.10
<jlkkljh> ]*
<jlkkljh> *
<jlkkljh> what is grub anyway
<jlkkljh> and it is trying to boot recovery mode
<uBUXUBu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<uBUXUBu> when u see the 11.10 download u can do a screen drop down and 10.04 LTS is right there
<uBUXUBu> id use that one and leave it as ubuntu
<uBUXUBu> i have that one on a p4 right now
<uBUXUBu> with xp pro beside it
<jlkkljh> ok ill try that
<jlkkljh> i have xp pro already
<uBUXUBu> but do a good uninstall and deffrag
<uBUXUBu> 1st and make sure u have all ur backups
<chelz> jlkkljh: if you can, you can repartition and use unetbootin to put an iso on a partition then boot from that
<uBUXUBu> i mean i like to partition and install better but u are u saying u cannot do that atm
<chelz> things get really tricky when you can't boot from cd/usb overall
<jlkkljh> would cc cleanerwork to defrag if i do  every option
<chelz> jlkkljh: nope, you go to programs accessories
<jlkkljh> i installed as a boot optiion
<jlkkljh> that wont work chelz
<jlkkljh> i have to go through cmd
<chelz> http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/524
<chelz> just to do a boot floppy you have to edit a grub config (menu.lst), and that's not super easy for a newbie
<chelz> same with repartitioning
<chelz> ordering a cd is easiest
<jlkkljh> ok thx ill try that
<_pg_> is there an easy way to get smb working on xubuntu?
<_pg_> everything ive tried so far is nightmarish
<max4men> hi
<max4men> tell me how to disable autorun applications
<max4men> are not closed after leaving the session?
<max4men> No one knows?
<chelz> max4men: what is an example application you want to disable?
<max4men> Well see, for example, sitting at the computer, open the application. turn off the computer, turn on, and those applications that were open automatically run
<chelz> max4men: ah yeah that's xubuntu's session feature
<chelz> its in the options somewhere
<max4men> I understand, but you can disable it like?
<chelz> you can
<chelz> it can be done
<max4men> hm
<max4men> just wondering how to do it
<chelz> i'm gonna see if i can find it
<chelz> max4men: menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> General (tab) -> "Automatically save session on logout"
<chelz> make sure that's unchecked
<max4men> unchecked
<max4men> it ferst that i check
<chelz> max4men: was it unchecked before?
<chelz> also check the autostartup tab
<chelz> and remove the stuff you don't want to start. it could have a session saved from before
<chelz> btw unrelated but something pretty neat, to stop xfce and stop it from starting automatically:
<chelz> sudo service lightdm stop && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --add /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<chelz> then to reverse that:
<chelz> sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /etc/init/lightdm.conf && sudo service lightdm start
<chelz> i'm working in VMs right now and it's nice to free up resources like that
<max4men> you have it worked?
<chelz> max4men: stopping xfce or stopping autostart stuff?
<chelz> you should check the autostart tab in settings, that stuff above was for stopping xfce
<max4men> stopping autostart stuff
<chelz> max4men: look in the autostart tab in menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<chelz> it's a tab
<chelz> er
<chelz> settings manager then session and stuff
<chelz> http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfce4-session/xfce4-session-preferences-general.png
<chelz> max4men: "Application Autostart"
<chelz> also "session" tab
<chelz> clear saved sessions maybe
<max4men> хз
<max4men> sorry
<max4men> don't know,
<max4men> will be googl'ить
<max4men> ))
<chelz> max4men: might try deleting your session files
<chelz> earlier in here someone said they thought it's in ~/.cache
<max4men> try
<max4men> but first try it
<max4men> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=32871.0
<max4men> the point is that all would first off, save, and then uncheck autosave
<chelz> alright
<uBUXUBu> good morning xubuntu technicians!
<BlakJak> ullo xubuntu types. Got a bug or issue with the panel in 12.04b1 ... it wont auto hide properly
<plouffe> I just updated to xubuntu 11.04, and I cannot figure out how to turn off the autohide of panels. I hope this is still an option?
<GridCube> plouffe, yes it is
<plouffe> How do I turn it off?
<GridCube> plouffe, go to the panel >right clic >panel(submenu) >preferences(sp?) >uncheck autohide
<plouffe> I have three tabs, Display Appearance Items. No autohide option anywhere
<plouffe> In Displayit says Automatically show and hide the panel, but that isn't checked
<plouffe> I tried checking it before, it didn't change anything, now I unchecked it again
<GridCube> plouffe, are those the options for the panel you want to not hide? see if choosing a different number of panel does it
<plouffe> It's the correct panel. I have only one panel
<plouffe> Panel 1
<GridCube> then it should not hide
<plouffe> but it does
<plouffe> it even hides when I click on the program launcher. Shows only the program launcher, panel is gone
<GridCube> plouffe, http://imagebin.org/205553
<GridCube> its in spanish but its fairly clair
<plouffe> Those are my settings, except it's horizontal
<plouffe> I'll try a reboot
<plouffe> and now I get the grub prompt again
<GridCube> grub prompt
<plouffe> yea, after this stupid upgrade grub was broken
<GridCube> ¡?
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> what happens if you do a sudo update-grub
<plouffe> yea I do that now
<GridCube> or it was grub-update...
<plouffe> but the panel is still autohiding
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> knome, what files remember the panel configurations? i mean the ones you can delete and when you log back in they get regenerated?
<knome> don't know
<GridCube> mmm
<knome> ~/.config/xfce4/panel ?
<plouffe> thanks
<plouffe> it says "autohide" value="0"
<plouffe> I cannot find that problem described on google
<GridCube> plouffe, you did an upgrade from xfce 4.6 to 4.8, the config files are different and you need new ones
<GridCube> delete the ones you have now and relogin
<GridCube> stuff should work
<plouffe> It offered a "Migrate old config" option
<GridCube> yeah, i don't know about that,
<plouffe> but if I delete them, I'd have to start over ?
<GridCube> if by starover you mean reset your panels to the way you like with launchers and stuff then yes
<plouffe> GridCube, setting "Opacity > Leave" setting in "Appearance" towards 100 solved it
<GridCube> oooo, it did not auto hide, it went transparent
<plouffe> it didn't do that before. But anyways, it's fixed
<Eric_> Hey guys, anyone know If there is a way to replace xflock with the login screen that appears at boot?
<GridCube> Eric_, thats loging out
<Eric_> Mmm can that login screen not function as a lock screen as well?
<GridCube> it would kill all runing process by the user who unlogs... or thats what i understand
<GridCube> Eric_, not that i know off
<Eric_> Ah ok, that's what I had read too, thought I would come and check tho
<GridCube> Eric_, i don't really know tho
<GridCube> im just guessing here
<Eric_> Sure sure
<Eric_> I just ask bc I feel like other distros lock screens are the same as their login screens
<Eric_> Err I guess other desktop environments lock screens ...
<Sysi> xscreensaver should iffer logging in as new user
<Sysi> login manager itself shouldn't do session locking
<Sysi> you can also use gnome-screensaver
<Marzata> xscreensaver has new login?
<Eric_> I think I have installed gnome overtop of xscreensaver before. But was just curious if I could replace either with login manager. Sounds like the answer is no tho, thanks for the help sysi
<jarnos> Can you replace nouveau driver by nv after installation? I don't know if it is driver dependent, but sometimes X takes about all available CPU power.
<GridCube> jarnos, yes, just use jockey-gtk and choose the one you like the most
<jarnos> GridCube, it offers highly experimental 3D support. nouveau itself is experimental at least for 11.04. Is it still for 12.04? Sad, if there is no stable driver for my old nvidia card.
<GridCube> jarnos, i don't know sorry
<jarnos> Would nv driver be used if I uninstalled nouveau driver and installed nv driver, then rebooted?
<lighta> nv = nvidia ?
<lighta> anyway no you need to choose wich driver you'd use after this
<jarnos> lighta, how do you choose it? They are both open source drivers.
<lighta> hmm I don't recall much jarnos, or it was in additional driver that you were choosing, or it was in package installation that prevent me using both
<lighta> atm on additional driver I have many option available for my nvidia, did you try this yet ?
<jarnos> lighta, no, I think the offered 3D driver may be even more experimental
<jarnos> lighta, yes nv = nvidia
<lighta> hmm I dunno if he would recence it if it's even more experimental but I'd try since I do have some experimental version listed here
<lighta> otherwise you may take a look at compiz
<jarnos> lighta, why would I take a look at compiz?
<jarnos> lighta, it works together with video driver and nouveau driver is not on the whitelist for compiz.
<lighta> ah ok, well I really dun know how you will select it jarnos, it may be already in used. I sorry I can't help much
<ickefes> i guys. i have tried to find a solution but not found it so I ask you now if you know why my xubuntu 12.04 takes minutes to login after i've entered my login data?
<ickefes> it takes about 1-2 minutes for the system bar and all other stuff to load.
<ickefes> any ideas? i use all the latest updates.
<jarnos> ickefes, I guess Xubuntu is not that fast anymore :(
<ickefes> it is wierd. when  i first installed the latest official beta it logged in fast but as soon as i installed all updates i became really slow at logging in
<jarnos> Here in Xubuntu 11.04 drawing progress bar (e.g  when scaling image in Gimp) makes X take 90% of CPU and I guess it would take more, if there was available.
<jarnos> Very slow.
<ickefes> hm... strange
<TheSheep> jarnos: it's not the drawing of progress bar, it's the scaling that takes that cpu
<jarnos> TheSheep, no, X is using the most of CPU resources.
<TheSheep> jarnos: it's possible that gimp is calling some x function to do the scaling, is it different with other window managers?
<jarnos> TheSheep, I have not tried, but I think it depends on hardware (drivers), like nouveau.
<jarnos> TheSheep, it happens with some other software such as grsync as well when displaying progress bar. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grsync/+bug/908283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908283 in grsync (Ubuntu) "Xorg is using a lot of CPU while syncing" [Undecided,New]
<jarnos> TheSheep, same thing with update manager at least in 11.04.
<TheSheep> jarnos: sounds like a bug in gtk
<TheSheep> say, is the right-click-on-desktop application menu completely removed in xubuntu precise?
<jarnos> TheSheep, anyway it does not slow my laptop that much. Only this older regular PC with nvidia graphics card.
<TheSheep> the settings seems to be ignored, the menu doesn't work
<TheSheep> calling xfdesktop --menu does show the menu
<TheSheep> hmm, switching desktop icons on makes the menu work again
<TheSheep> madness
<ickefes> hi guys. when i picked kernel 3.0.17 instead of latest 3.0.20 my computer logged in immediately
<zmisc> Is Xubuntu pretty open to people wishing to contribute to the project?
<TheSheep> zmisc: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<zmisc> Thank you, I will do my research and begin.
<zmisc> Running development builds is probably a good place to start I'd imagine.
<zmisc> I'm decently adapt with Python and PyGTK so I believe I have some ideas I can give a spin.
<TheSheep> also join #xubuntu-devel
<zmisc> excellent, thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<zmisc> This project is completely managed and developed by the community, in comparison to Ubuntu correct?
<TheSheep> yes
<BlakJak> so.. any idea when the bug causing chromium to crash on first load is likely to be dealt to?
<BlakJak> "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in gethostbyname2_r()
<BlakJak> "
<TheSheep> did you report it?
<BlakJak> appears to be in 'triaged' state
<BlakJak> not sure what that means
 * BlakJak does updates
<knome> BlakJak, that means somebody has found the bug and a bug triager believes there is enough information to fix the bug
<BlakJak> knome: ah, but the fix hasn't been committed yet?
<BlakJak> that's encouraging at least :-)
<knome> BlakJak, no, most probably nothing has actually been done yet to fix the bug
<BlakJak> ah, right.
<BlakJak> I suppose i'm becoming impatient as i'm encountering it daily
<knome> BlakJak, depending on the bug priority it might be quickly fixed, or maybe not... :)
<BlakJak> but i'm running 12.04b1. Suppose I shouldn't complain.
<knome> probably not, and in that case there is definitely hope
<knome> what's the bug #?
<BlakJak> 929219
<knome> ubottu, bug 929219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929219 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in __nscd_get_mapping()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929219
<knome> mm-hmm, it's "high" and it has an assignee... definitely hope exists :)
<BlakJak> all good
<BlakJak> I have one other bug with the panel that's annoying
<BlakJak> and one UI shortcoming also with the panel, that's also annoying... but nothing major. pretty happy with xubuntu 12.04.
<BlakJak> bug with the panel is that auto-hide seems to randomly stop working
<BlakJak> for the 'dock' like panel
<knome> have you filed a bug for it?
<BlakJak> tbh, i'm not sure how
<GridCube> !bugreport
<knome> i'm wondering what package that should be...
<BlakJak> not even sure what useful keywords i should use when searching to see if it's already there
<knome> ubottu, wakey wakey
<GridCube> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<GridCube> :P lol
<BlakJak> ah right. Yes, so which package? :p
<knome> i'm wondering if it's an actual bug in the xfce panel, or something else
<GridCube> it should be xfwm4
<knome> xfwm, not panel?
<GridCube> or panels...
<knome> hehe, yeah
<knome> or, for a weird weird reason, xubuntu-default-settings...
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug xfwm4-panel
<GridCube> :P
<knome> err
<knome> xfce4-panel
<GridCube> knome, today there where a guy who said that having a different alpha set to the panel made it autohide, i think it should went invisible
<GridCube> ah...
<GridCube> ;__;
<knome> hmm.
<knome> weird.
<GridCube> but he did a distro-upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<GridCube> so i blame faulty config files
<leo-unglaub> are you running xubuntu with compiz or without?
<leo-unglaub> i am just asking because i am interested
<GridCube> leo-unglaub, most people run it without, some do run compiz tho
<knome> without
<knome> i'm in the understanding that if you want to use compiz, you probably want gnome instead of xfce
<leo-unglaub> thats exaclty my point, there is one function i realy find useful, but slowing down the system just for one function is hard
<leo-unglaub> so i am not sure
<knome> maybe there are other ways to get the desired outcome :)
<leo-unglaub> i looked and even asked here, but sadly onone was able to help me
<leo-unglaub> i am talking about the compiz function where you can draw with the mouse on the desktop
<leo-unglaub> thats sooo useful if you give speached
<BlakJak> ubuntu-bug xfwm4-panel
<BlakJak> ya think?
<BlakJak> or xfce4-panel?
<BlakJak> latter exists
<knome> xfce4-panel definitely :P
<knome> leo-unglaub, hmm. probably... i can't see that being a feature in xfce, ever
<knome> leo-unglaub, but maybe some software
<BlakJak> !ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel
<BlakJak> heh. not a bot command then?
<leo-unglaub> knome: yeah
<leo-unglaub> maybe
<knome> BlakJak, terminal :)
<BlakJak> oh haha
<BlakJak> duh
<nabukadnezar43> why not delay xubuntu release to include xfce 4.10?
<nabukadnezar43> or maybe they will include despite ui deadlines
<knome> nabukadnezar43, because xubuntu uses the same infrastructure as ubuntu, that wouldn't make much sense, and would be a lot of work
<knome> nabukadnezar43, no, it will not be included. in 12.10 then
<nabukadnezar43> are there any good text editors with syntax highlighting that depends only on gtk?
<nabukadnezar43> something as rich as gedit and kate
<GridCube> geany
 * knome wonders if geany depends "only on gtk" :)
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> X2
<GridCube> thats other :P
<nabukadnezar43> i just don't want any kde and gnome dependencies
<nabukadnezar43> i'm not obsessed with it actually as i have gedit installed right now
 * knome uses gedit too
 * BlakJak 3
 * GridCube uses leafpad and nano :(
<BlakJak> leafepad looks like a notepad clone
<BlakJak> but sadly doesn't have many of the keyboard shortcuts mapped the same
<BlakJak> so I opted to install gedit
<nabukadnezar43> it's a pain to read codes in leafpad
<knome> there was some discussion on leafpad probably getting syntax highlighting
 * Marzata is on leafpad and nano too :) 
<BlakJak> vim ftw too.
<BlakJak> when in shell.
<nabukadnezar43> i also have totem installed as i couldn't get gecko media player working
 * Marzata uses lynx too :) 
<xubuntu_loco> hbgjhj
<xubuntu_loco> hi
<GridCube> nabukadnezar43, X2 is small program that does that stuff
<nabukadnezar43> i've never heard of that one
<nabukadnezar43> i'll try it
<GridCube> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php?content=145463
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> nabukadnezar43, ^
<nabukadnezar43> yeah i found it before your post :)
<GridCube> :P
<BlakJak> 967857 <-- bug reported
<BlakJak>  (had to wait for signup creds to get thru greylisting)
<GridCube> bug #967857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967857 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Auto Hide for Panel 2 ("Dock" style Panel) randomly fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967857
<TVasEyes> BlakJak: there's gvim too  :)
<BlakJak> heh, google image search gave me gvim portable for windows
<BlakJak> that's neat.
<BlakJak> I prefer context in windows tho..
<TVasEyes> I use gvim on all my xfce desktops.
<TVasEyes> (have no MS s/waee left :) )
<TVasEyes> s/ware*
<nabukadnezar43> ms visual studio is better
<nabukadnezar43> :)
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> not sure if jocking
<nabukadnezar43> well if you're a c# developer, nothing can beat ms vs
<nabukadnezar43> closest experience i get was coding in java using netbeans
<TVasEyes> nabukadnezar43: could it be that that's because c# doesn't exist outside the Redmond world?
<nabukadnezar43> well not true, c# exists within ubuntu itself
<TVasEyes> hm, ok, didn't know.
<TVasEyes> thanks.
<nabukadnezar43> it's a part of gnome-extra
<TVasEyes> (I think)
<nabukadnezar43> gnome-extra includes mono which is a open source c# compiler
<nabukadnezar43> mono actually is a set of tools not just a compiler sorry for that
<TVasEyes> never used it, equivalent to .net environment?
<nabukadnezar43> yes an open source implementation
<nabukadnezar43> tomboy, banshee are all coded in c#
<nabukadnezar43> there were a few more well known applications
<nabukadnezar43> i just dont recall
<TVasEyes> np, not my area of work/expertise anyway :)
<nabukadnezar43> c# is a great language, i've been using it for more than a year now
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nabukadnezar43> yeah sorry for that we got a bit offtopic
 * TVasEyes tries looking contrite..
<GridCube> :) np
<GridCube> but nabukadnezar43 do come to #xubuntu-offtopic :D
#xubuntu 2012-03-29
<cps1966> hey just ask here doug
<doug_> Hello... Just installed a new MS Webcam. I cannot get the built in mic to work. suggestions?
<doug_> I am new to Xubuntu
<GridCube> doug_, check with pavucontrol
<doug_> installing that now thanks
<doug_> it sees the mic in pavucontrol... it works for a few seconds then the whole camera disconnects
<D-Spair> Hi all... I updated my kernel this morning and now my KVM virtual machines will only run as QEMU without KVM... And they are slower than mollasses!!!
<D-Spair> Any idea what I can check?
<snake4101> hola a todos..!!!
<D-Spair> Found the problem... They apparently broke KVM in the "generic" kernel for version 3.0.0-17, but the "server" kernel works fine.
<JadedJacob> Hi
<JadedJacob> I haven't used xubuntu in about 3 years :) What have I missed
<TheSheep> unity
<TheSheep> jk
<JadedJacob> hehe
<JadedJacob> just loading up xubuntu 11.10 in VM right now
<mormaugus> hi everyone! it's that a support channel?
<Myrtti> yeah
<mormaugus> oh, nice, because i have a little bug/problem with my xubuntu 11.10
<mormaugus> after GRUB menu, there is no the animated boot screen on xubuntu, only black screen, the system booting normal after that
<knome> probably it's either that 1) the pc is so fast that it doesn't have time to show the screen or 2) some issues with the graphics card
<knome> if it works though... it's not a very high priority fix
<knome> i mean works in the broader sense, eg. doesn't get stuck
<mormaugus> hmmm, i think it's 2, but after fresh install there is no any problems with that
<knome> mmh. maybe you installed some hardware driver or so?
<mormaugus> that screen it's showing for 1-2 seconds before login screen(without any animation, only static screen)
<Myrtti> then I'm inclined to think 1)
<mormaugus> lol...intel core duo 2,1 and 3GB of RAM. It's really so fast for xubuntu?
<Myrtti> I've heard that Ubuntu boots to login prompt within 2-5 seconds if you've got SDD
<Wulong> Myrtti: not true, not on my system.
<Myrtti> Wulong: depending on the system and what you have loading with it, of course
<mormaugus> it's not something big trouble, just wondering why doesn't load correct.
<lokinou> Hi, I'm recovering from a heavily infected computer (ZeroAcess rootkit on windows). I burned the linux live cd on my (other) linux partition, checked md5 before burning... and now I removed partition table and making a fresh install. Do you think I still have chances to get infected ?
<Myrtti> if you are planning to stay with ubuntu instead of windows, the chances are considerably smaller
<Myrtti> but not non-existant
<lokinou> I plan to put linux in a virtualbox
<lokinou> *windows
<TVasEyes> lokinou: good plan.
<lokinou> so virus will play in the sandbox... anyway is there a free good protection against viruses in Linux ?
<Myrtti> the general consensus is that if you don't run a fileserver that is used by Windows, or if you don't run several server software that you don't keep up to date, you don't necessarily need an antivirus
<Myrtti> I'd still do a rootkit checkup now and then
<lokinou> this rootkit was reqally nasty
<lokinou> could be detected by Malwarebytes anti malware
<Myrtti> there's chkrootkit and rkhunter for that job
<lokinou> ok super I write it down
<Myrtti> available from the software center/package management
<lokinou> I runned the Kaspersky recovery live cd full scan (+updtates)
<lokinou> runned again emisoft on linux
<lokinou> removed something like 20 trojans and backdoor and rootkit
<lokinou> but ZeroAccess still there
<lokinou> managed to remove with combofix
<lokinou> but your windows is a bit like braindead after that
<lokinou> i just decided to cry in linux warm arms, and never go back to windows
<lokinou> thanks for your support
<lokinou> Install done I reboot
<Valter_junglist> Hello
<Valter_junglist> Как розумно поставить на xubuntu compiz
<bazhang> !ru | Valter_junglist
<ubottu> Valter_junglist: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<foobArrr> how do I configure my printers in xubuntu? set default printer and so on
<foobArrr> nevermind
<jarnos> Flash is not working in 11.04 after update :(
<bazhang> the 8k update?
<meerkats> is there a xubuntu+1?
<meerkats> will there be a xubuntu 12.04 64 bits in a motnh time? If I choose xubuntu, will I still be able to use libreoffice?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<bazhang> and yes there will be
<meerkats> o bazhang
<bazhang> ?
<meerkats> nothing
<bazhang> so why highlight me
<meerkats> it surprised me to see you around here too
<jarnos> meerkats, there are download links for the development iso files: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<meerkats> jarnos, im still trying to fix my ubuntu 11.10,
<jarnos> Anybody else have inability to use Adobe Flash
<bazhang> after the 8kb update?
<jarnos> bazhang, after some update; I don't know how many kbs.
<TVasEyes> jarnos: won't removing, then installing the package solve the problem? (I've not upgraded yet, so, guessing)
<bazhang> jarnos, no, just a single one. 8kb for flash and flash alone. came today
<jarnos> bazhang, yes I updated today.
<bazhang> a simple apt-get update and apt-get upgrade would let you see
<bazhang> what version of flash
<jarnos> bazhang, 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.04.1
<bazhang> 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1
<jarnos> bazhang, yes, I am using xubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> thats odd. a restart of FF and all was well
<jarnos> TVasEyes, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer" did not help.
<TVasEyes> jarnos: untried, but I'do "apt-get remove PKG ; apt-get -f install PKG".  anyway, good luck, interweb w/out flash is useless.
<jarnos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/968504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968504 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash does not work after update" [Undecided,New]
<nikolam> Uh, I updated today but did not start browser today yet. I will try it on 10.04.
<forestpiskie> works in 12.04 - though I use f/fox
<nikolam> Youtube seems to work for me in 10.04 64bit
<nikolam> with FFox
<valemon> hello, I am having a problem with video playback
<valemon> I see horizontal lines
<valemon> especially when there is quick changing of frames
<valemon> I have already installed nvidia proprietary drivers
<valemon> could anyone help me with that?
<xubuntu612> phew. looking forward to xubuntu. Default ubuntu environment hurts my brain.
#xubuntu 2012-03-30
<c_smith> hello, how to I get the media player related fn keys to work in Xubuntu?
<c_smith> anyone?
<c_smith> meh, guess I'll try anther DE.
<c_smith> see if that fixed my problem.
<GridCube> c_smith, they should work out of the box
<c_smith> nope, they don't, tried 11.10, and not working, 12.04. same problem.
<GridCube> if they not then try
<GridCube> !keytouch
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<c_smith> ah, that might work, already familiar with keyboard shortcuts.
<GridCube> most programs have terminal commands that you can pass while running
<GridCube> media programs that is
<c_smith> meh, but I'm looking to get the multimedia keys working for when I'm in a game and I wish to change the song in the background.
<GridCube> well sleep time
<c_smith> nn
<GridCube> try keytouch c_smith
<c_smith> I am.
<GridCube> :)
<c_smith> have a good sleep! :D
<GridCube> good luck
<GridCube> thanks
<demoniccow> Hey! I installed lxde and nm-applet dosnt automaticly start. Is there a way to have it automatically open when i login to lxde?
<demoniccow> And prefrebly close when i logout
<c_smith> demoniccow, did you install lxde from the disk? or as a package?
<demoniccow> from synaptic
<demoniccow> (package manager)
<c_smith> ah, ok, then I have no clue, not an lxde user.
<demoniccow> thats fine, ill head over to #lubuntu
<c_smith> demoniccow, gl! :D
<demoniccow> ty
<xubuntu219> ij
<xubuntu219> Buongiorno
<jarnos> My desktop (11.04) is corrupted. When I logged in, panel was gone. After starting panel, windows can be moved on top of it.
<jarnos> Alt-tab does not work
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: anything in ~/,xsession-errors ?
<well_laid_lawn> is xfwm running -   ps aux | grep xfwm
<well_laid_lawn> or xfdesktop ?
<ouyes> hehe, hi all, I get a bug I am running xubuntu 12.04 under a thinkpad x201, and the temparature of the cpu sometimes will go up to 94, and sometimes overheating and shut down
<well_laid_lawn> is the fan running?
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, there is something there in the errors file; mostly errors for gnome-volume-control-applet
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: why is that running?
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, I don't know. xfwm is not running
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: how are you starting xubuntu? and what's in the autostart?
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: nautilus needs the --no-desktop option to run in xfce
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, no nautilus running
<well_laid_lawn> k
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, i start the usual way
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: in terminal what does   xfwm &   do ?
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, I can not type in terminal, but in virtual console
<xubuntu730> hello
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, command not found, did you mean xfwm4?
<xubuntu730> I'm installing xubuntu 11.10 and it stops, can anyone help me ?
<jarnos> xubuntu730, maybe it is just slow.
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, in virtual console xfwm4 complains it can not open display
<ouyes> jarnos, the fan is running under 4000
<xubuntu730> 1 hour at the same state ! never see that. it stop at log-output -t ubiquity fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet
<ouyes> rpm
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: yep it's xfwm4 and X needs to be running for it to work - by terminal I meant an emulator in X
<well_laid_lawn> ouyes: I only have around 1200 rpm here - in a terminal   top   will showw if the cpu is working hard
<xubuntu730> Thanks Jarnos to answer my question. But i'm sorry, xubuntu install process realy stoped ! Do you think i could clic on "skip" button ?
<xubuntu730> Quit
<jarnos> What is it that xubuntu has and lubuntu does not have, that makes xubuntu's network manager applet shoe mobile broadband devices automatically?
<Marzatta> jarnos: Lubuntu is very amateurish. It lacks style and a concept.
<TheSheep> Marzatta: can we stick to actually useful facts?
<Sysi> jarnos: some networkmanager plugin perhaps, or modem-manager
<Marzatta> TheSheep: we do exactly this.
<Sysi> "useful" being non-offtopic
<Sysi> jarnos: you've asked lubuntu guys? they should know..
<jarnos> Sysi, Well, I guess they would have included it in lubuntu, if they knew.
<jarnos> Sysi, but I will.
<Sysi> jarnos: two separate installations or desktop enviroment switch?
<Sysi> they probably had *some* reason to not include whatever it is
<jarnos> Sysi, well I tested pure Lubuntu 12.04 today and it did not have the feature. Here in 11.04 the feature is present in lubuntu login, but I have also xubuntu-desktop installed.
<Sysi> beta can lack things or they can just fail
<jarnos> Sysi, did xubuntu 10.04 have it? lubuntu 11.04 does not have it.
<Sysi> no idea, not being sure what is "it"
<Sysi> can be just newer kernel version or change in networkmanager
<Marzatta> jarnos: Xubuntu shows broadband connections
<knome> Marzatta, i've warned you before on attacking other derivatives/things. stop it now, we don't need need those comments.
<Marzatta> knome: was not that political correct, or?
<Sysi> you can also stop with other useless lines
<Marzatta> Sysi: let's hope he will hear that
<knome> Marzatta, it's the general atmosphere in the channel, we don't need sulky or otherwise negative comments
<Marzatta> knome: real comments  have nothing to do with autistic atmosphere and complexes.
<Sysi> support channel
<Marzatta> ah!
 * Marzatta was posting on a wrong channel. 
<knome> Marzatta, this is not something up for discussion, either here or -offtopic.
<Marzatta> knome: yes, I agree.
<knome> Marzatta, thanks. in that case you probably understand there will be consequences if you will keep on posting such comments
<Marzatta> knome: son, you as a project leader need to be a bit more aggressive and less that political correct. esp. towards Lubuntu, coz it will be nothing for you to lead if things will continue that way in the future.
<knome> it is not a competition
<Marzatta> yes, but it does not look good in any cv.
<rohm1> On 12.04 beta 2 I was trying the new shortcuts; seems to work fine except Alt+F7 (maximize H+W) that does nothing; in xfce4-settings-editor, xfce4-jeyboard-shortcuts, /xfwm4/custom/<Alt>F7 is correctly set to maximize_window_key though
<jarnos> Sysi, is anyone aware, if Xubuntu 12.04 can detect mobile broadband networks. Lubuntu 12.04 can not, even if it has the same network-manager-gnome, even if I additionally install network-manager-pptp-gnome
<rohm1> (testing in a VM)
<rohm1> no ok, it's captured by the main OS, sorry!
<Sysi> jarnos: when I get a hold of 3G modem I can test, it can also be device specific
<jarnos> Sysi, I installed xubuntu-desktop on top of lubuntu-desktop, and in 12.04 neither shows mobile broadband connections.
<starn> how do i make videos have thumbnails?
<TheSheep> Starn: install the thumbnailers
<TheSheep> !info ffmpegthumbnailer
<ubottu> ffmpegthumbnailer (source: ffmpegthumbnailer): fast and lightweight video thumbnailer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Starn> TheSheep: that didn't seem to make thumbnails for videos show..
<TheSheep> Starn: did you try to install all the thumbnailers?
<Starn> just the ones that was needed i just checked to see if i even had ffmpeg..
<Starn> hmm i have ffmpeg and all the thumbnailers except the dbg and dev package
<starn> TheSheep: i got it working thanks. i installed all files again and rebooted and now it works.
<meisterluk> Hey guys. I'm having sound problems. Some time (a week?!) ago it worked, but suddenly it stopped...
<meisterluk> My sound card gets detected, alsamixer channels are unmuted, I purged & reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio and followed instructions at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung [DE] Any ideas?
<TheSheep> meisterluk: make sure the pulseaudio channel is unmuted
<meisterluk> TheSheep: how do I do that?
<TheSheep> meisterluk: open the mixer, select pulseaudio from the dropdown at the top
<TheSheep> meisterluk: make sure all the channels are displayed and see if they are unmuted
<meisterluk> TheSheep: Wow, that sounded like a good idea, but actually all the channel for all PulseAudio Mixers are unmuted... :-/
<meisterluk> hum.
<meisterluk> nope, no way. :-(
<meisterluk> Is it somehow strange that I don't have a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils daemon?
<meisterluk> (fyi, alsa-utils is installed and up2date)
<meisterluk> (i also exchanged my audio equipment already)
<arthurjohnson> Tell you what, when using other window managers that aren't 100% integrated with the Ubuntu menu system, xfce4-appfinder is a godsend!
<baizon> any advice? on boot i cant see the kernel messages... i just got a blank screen, then the login screen shows up. I removed already "quiet splash" but it still blank. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Mormaugus> try with GRUB customize to recover grub menu(you will need livecd)
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> any link with a howto?
<Mormaugus> ammmm not in english :s
<Mormaugus> you can only see the imgs
<baizon> hmm ok
<Mormaugus> http://skss.learnfree.eu/archives/3425
<Mormaugus> you can use that distro USU, GRUB customize is included
<baizon> ok, thanks
<Mormaugus> if you need some help with translation i can help you
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> whats the difference between GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<baizon> ok so boot messages are workin again :)
<baizon> just the resolution is bad
<Mormaugus> ammmm i think you can change it
<Mormaugus> take a look on that program, grub customize, i think there is option about resolution
<baizon> damn
<baizon> my boot is broken :/
<baizon> ok, done :)
<Mormaugus> how you fixed it?
<baizon> had to use GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<baizon> or to make it work with gfxmode i had to fix plymouth
<baizon> with my stupid graphics card
<Mormaugus> wich is?
<Mormaugus> which*
<baizon> AMD 6210
<baizon> 6320
<xubuntu407> just install xubuntu
<xubuntu407> cool stuff
<Unit193> !pm | xubuntu407
<ubottu> xubuntu407: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xubuntu407> can i upgrade my xubuntu-10.04 to the latest version available now
<Unit193> You'll have to wait until 12.04 is released before you can upgrade to it, otherwise you'll have to go 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
<xubuntu407> the best way you say is to do fresh install to the latest version?
<Sysi> he's not saying that even if it is so.. but you can only upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 or 12.04
<xubuntu407> directly to 12.04?
<Unit193> Reinstall is best, but you can upgrade to that once it is released.
<Sysi> LTS to LTS is supported, though 12.04 is still beta and supported at #ubuntu+1
<Sysi> upgrades aren't probably thoroughly tested yet
<Mormaugus> can i use xubuntu 12.04 like OS right now? i have been tried ubuntu, but didn't work properly
<GridCube> Mormaugus, as "can" you can, as should, then probably wait a few weeks
<GridCube> stuff shouldnt massively change in the next few weeks but some might
<jrgifford> Hey, quick question: Is the Xubuntu 12.04 release date currently set as the same date that "normal" Ubuntu is? (that is, April 26th)
<GridCube> jrgifford, yes
<jrgifford> i can't find a official release schedule wikipage or anything like that.
<jrgifford> GridCube: thanks
<Unit193> Should be, maybhe a respin after.
<Mormaugus> i can't wait, i'm using xubuntu about 1 mouth, it's the distro for me
<GridCube> jrgifford, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jrgifford> GridCube: so is that release schedule for all official *buntu's?
<GridCube> jrgifford, for oficial derivatives, yes
<jrgifford> GridCube: gotcha, thanks!
<GridCube> like ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu
<meerkats> can I install k9copy, a kde program under xubuntu?
<Sysi> of course, if it's in repositories
<meerkats> Sysi, xubuntu and ubuntu repos are exactly the same, arent they?
<Unit193> Yep.
<mongy> meerkats: means pulling down a lot of dependencies though.
<meerkats> mongy, as of now im thinkin of dropping ubuntu for xubuntu, due to its low weight...
<mongy> meerkats: not that it means much to me personally.  #justsayin
<mongy> meerkats: I (still) have problems burning plain data to a disc in brasero (unless I make an iso first) so I tried xfburn, great works ok, tried k3b - works great, tried gnomebaker - works great so decided on gnomebaker due to lightness and functions.
<meerkats> i mainly use that k9copy to copy dvds onto a HDD
<mongy> ah yes, k9copy is a nice tool.
<meerkats> is there a x9copy?
<mongy> what do you want the output to be ?
<meerkats> mp4, but I want to choose quality, like 1gb per hour or 1.5gb per hour
<meerkats> dont need to be 1 on 1 copy
<Sysi> too bad handbrake-gtk is only for LTS
<Sysi> hanbrake-cli takes some interest in manpages
<sterling_ptech> So I am currently installing xubuntu, I want the capability of using dual monitors. Having trouble stopping and starting  though.
<sterling_ptech> xx
<sterling_ptech> *Stopping and starting X
<Sysi> log out and back in
<mongy> meerkats:  https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Sysi> if you can't/don't want to use xrandr (via arandr)
<Sysi> mongy: is that cli or gtk version? I know cli version is available for non-lts too
<mongy> Sysi: gtk is available for non-lts too
<Sysi> cool
<sterling_ptech> So if I were to do "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" then install the nvidia driver and start the service again, it wouldn't work?
<Sysi> gdm isn't used in 11.10 by default
<sterling_ptech> lightdm?
<Sysi> yup
<sterling_ptech> k
<Sysi> you should use "Additional drivers" app
<sterling_ptech> I've enabled the driver through that app and it still doesn't recognize that I have another display.
<Sysi> what doesn't, nvidia or xfce settings?
<sterling_ptech> Neither.
<sterling_ptech> I was considering just modifying the xorg.conf file altogether and seeing if that works.
<meerkats> how does xubuntu lists apps? classic gnome way or more like unity?
<meerkats> there are lots of options I only recognize due to the icon and the place where I stored the symlink
<TheSheep> meerkats: it creates the menu from the .desktop fiels in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> files*
<meerkats> TheSheep, for the noob: is that like gnome?
<meerkats> or will I still have to open a dash and type letters?
<TheSheep> no, you select from a menu
<meerkats> TheSheep, what is the xubuntu icon? a rabbit?
<TheSheep> a mouse
<TheSheep> it's based on the xfce's icon
<meerkats> id like to know why you use xubuntu instead of ubuntu TheSheep
 * mongy found out about thunar and the rename function.  well done.
<GridCube> thunar rename function is indeed awesome
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<meerkats> is there xubuntu one? I need the ubuntu one app
<meerkats> can I use ubuntuone with xubuntu?
<Unit193> Hope so, because if not, I better uninstall it! ;)
<Unit193> Aye, jsut not as integrated.
<meerkats> Unit193, does it at least auto update any changes made in my local ubuntuone directory?
<Unit193> Yep, sync works.
<meerkats> Unit193, do you by chance use libreoffice under xubuntu?
<Unit193> Use, not exactly, but I do have it installed.
<meerkats> what I mean it works
<meerkats> what I mean: it works
<Unit193> It opens, yep.
<Unit193> Opens docs asa well.
<riddlebox> hello all, I have a quick question, can you upgrade xubuntu to new versions like you do with ubuntu itself? or are you supposed to do a fresh install?
<magerquark> you can upgrade xubuntu
<riddlebox> sweet
<magerquark> i would recommend a fresh install nevertheless
<riddlebox> really my wife has been upgrading her ubuntu laptop for 3 years now and never had a problem
<magerquark> as long as you only use standard-programs, there should not be any problem
<meerkats> thats not my case...
<magerquark> as soon as you start optimising your os, i would recommend a fresh install
<meerkats> how many times have you been told that xubuntu looks ugly?
<riddlebox> I have never looked at it why?
<meerkats> curiosity: 2 persons on other channels said that when I suggested: Im moving to xubuntu
<riddlebox> magerquark, I really dont do to much customizing or anything my wallpaper usually stays default too
<magerquark> riddlebox, than go for xubuntu
<magerquark> but why do you want to change from ubuntu to xubuntu
<magerquark> ?
<riddlebox> plus right now I am using xfce on fedora right now
<meerkats> unity sucks and renderms my craptop unusable, gnome's fallback used by ubuntu sucks (incomplete)
<meerkats> when ubuntu restarts supporting a new version of gnome i may move back
<riddlebox> magerquark, I havent used ubuntu since unity came out, I have bounced back and forth from ubuntu,fedora,arch,slackware for years but I do like apt-get
<meerkats> i dont know arch and slackware
<riddlebox> meerkats, on my very very fast laptop in unity I click on firefox it takes 10 seconds to open!
#xubuntu 2012-03-31
<meerkats> riddlebox, on my very very slow craptop it takes like 3 minutes to load the whole thing, plus to load FF it will need another full minute
<riddlebox> I run debian on my asterisk/zoneminder server and it just works
<riddlebox> meerkats, thats horrible
<meerkats> in ubuntu's defense ill state that I have a LOT of apps
<riddlebox> it takes less than a second to load firefox in ANYTHING else
<meerkats> and a LOT of resource intensive programms that I want to keep
<meerkats> plus, Im getting broken pipe messages
<meerkats> and graphical errors
<meerkats> and sometimes the machine may just freeze for 7 minutes
<riddlebox> ouch
<magerquark> riddlebox, try xubuntu, i love it+
<meerkats> if there is a netsplit it may be due to the erasing of gnome in course...
<meerkats> wrong word: If for any reason I stop being here...
<riddlebox> I like gnome3 but if you are doing more than a couple things at once its not fun
<meerkats> i remember when I could browse, play a fligh simulator and download torrents at the same time
<meerkats> dont know what went wrong...
<meerkats> whats ubuntu's gnome version?
<meerkats> 11.10
<riddlebox> gnome3
<meerkats> im going for the default xfce installation http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<meerkats> can I install .deb or do I have to look for .gtk+?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> .gtk+¡
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> never heard of that
<meerkats> mistake
<meerkats> gtk
<meerkats> ?
<GridCube> no idea
<k_sze> I think I need to completely nuke anything Samba-related in my Xubuntu box and start over.
<k_sze> It really isn't working right.
<GridCube> k_sze, have you installed gvfs-backends?
<GridCube> !info gvfs-backends
<ubottu> gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<twoten> anyone awake?
<Sysi> stupid flash.. youtube has gone blue, I'll try html5
<Sysi> instant win
<bazhang> disable hw accelaration in flash fullscreen fixes that
<Sysi> settings dialog froze
<eltigre> hey, I need help with sound recording.... in standard ubuntu I can adjust the sound level of my usb microphone....
<eltigre> but in xfce I have not found a way to do that yet....
<eltigre> any idea?
<eltigre> currently it's muted ;-)
<Sysi> try pavucontrol
<eltigre> normally I'd adjust the pulse audio mixer levels...
<eltigre> thanks
<eltigre> works now...
<eltigre> google wasn't really helpful with that... usually you'd find that with a few queries...
<cejn> Hello, I'm receiving a ridiculous connection speed when I switched wireless network. Setting DNS-servers doesn't seem to help, neither does disabling IPsv6
<cejn> Iwconfig: IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Hamjai"
<cejn>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:22:B0:81:09:8A
<cejn>           Bit Rate=130 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<cejn>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<cejn>           Power Management:off
<cejn>           Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm
<cejn>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<cejn>           Tx excessive retries:1506  Invalid misc:123   Missed beacon:0
<cejn> Anyone recognise this and know how to go about fixing connection speed?
<cejn> I'm using Chromium.
<colo-work> hi there
<colo-work> will Xubuntu 12.04 also be supported "long-term", like Kubuntu will be?
<Sysi> for three years IIRC
<cejn> How do I fix my extremely slow wireless connection? I know it's my computer
<Sysi> what wifi chip and what xubuntu version?
<cejn>  RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet (Realtek)
<cejn> Xubuntu 11.10
<cejn> Oneiic Ocelot
<cejn> iric
<cejn> All programs using wifi are slow. When I was at home it worked perfectly but now I
<Sysi> that's wired chip
<cejn> oh
<cejn> sec
<cejn> description: Wireless interface
<cejn>        product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<cejn>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<cejn>        physical id: 0
<cejn>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<cejn>        logical name: wlan0
<Sysi> are you far from AP, what encryption at home&now, lots of other users, tin foil in front of AP?
<cejn>        version: 61
<Sysi> please use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes over four lines
<cejn> WPA/WPA2, same at home. Internet running slow only for me, perfect on other devices
<cejn> Ok
<cejn> sorry!
<cejn> I can't reach pastebin anyhow :P
<cejn> Chromium can't connect, Xchat still working though..
<Sysi> hmm, apparently kernel in 11.10 has bug conserning that chip, you could try installing newer one from kernel-team PPA
<cejn> how do I do that the easiest way?
<Sysi> hrm, that ppa has vanished, I need to find replacong one
<Sysi> add "deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline" and (in new line) "deb-src http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sysi> update package lists and search for kernel newer than your current one
<cejn> what program do I use for editing the source list..? can't save..
<cejn> cp into it wont work aswell
<cejn> as you may notice I'm fairly new to Ubuntu
<Sysi> cejn: use "gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cejn> says the source I put in the row can't be read
<cejn> let me check one  time more if it
<cejn> 's all correct
<cejn> rebooting
<kvarley> Is there an ARM port of XUbuntu?
<forestpiskie> hi - been meddling with nvidia and 2 screens - somehow I just moved the panel from one screen to the other - but it won't let me move it back - any ideas how to do that please
<forestpiskie> or even have it show on both screens
<Sysi> unlock in preferences and drag
<forestpiskie> yea - that was how I moved it in the first place - but it won't let me move it back - comes to edge of screen and stops
<forestpiskie> nvm
<forestpiskie> now it lets me ...
<forestpiskie> sorry for wasting your time Sysi
<Mormaugus> i have problem, tell's me "can't find or create trash folder", when i'm trying to delete file or folder
<Mormaugus> that's with thunar file manager
<Sysi> Mormaugus: default installation of xubuntu?
<Mormaugus> yes
<Sysi> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.local/share/Trash
<Sysi> and remember to never run thunar with sudo, if you have to, gksudo
<Mormaugus> yes i know :)
<Mormaugus> now i will see what's gonna make
<mongy> what version of xfce is in the latest beta ?
<GridCube> 4.8
<GridCube> it will be the one in the final release too
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<GridCube> greeting
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if it's possible to change the resolution of the Xubuntu splash screen, during start-up and shutdown
<GridCube> mmmm i don't know, let me check
<mongy> is there a 4.9 stable or is it just jumping straight to 4.10 (still in dev)
<GridCube> ThePendulum, as far as i understand it, plymouth depends on grub configurations, check this http://www.namanb.com/2010/05/changing-bootup-resolution-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<GridCube> mongy, direct to 10
<Sysi> 4.9 is dev-version, stable will be 4.10
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Thanks for the link! I'll have a read
<GridCube> ThePendulum, keep in mind that the last time i tried this it broke pretty much all my tty's
<GridCube> probably i did something wrong
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Oh golly. I am going to reboot now, wish me luck!
<andantino> thinking about trying beta here....i only need the live cd if i want to upgrade eventually right?
<ThePendulum> andantino: Go back to 11.10, or keep 11.10 for now and update to 12.04 eventually?
<andantino> i havent got 11.10
<ThePendulum> Any version you have now, then
<andantino> no version now
<ThePendulum> What are you using now?
<andantino> well im on windows, but crunchbang
<andantino> so you are saying not to use the beta?
<ThePendulum> You're on Windows, but Crunchbang? I don't completely get what you want to do
<GridCube> andantino, if you could betatest that be awesome, and if you keep updating you should get the final release as it should, things shouldnt change much this coming weeks
<ThePendulum> You want to try Xubuntu 12.04 now?
<andantino> i am on windows at the moment
<andantino> for linux i use crunchbang
<ThePendulum> Ah, okay
<ThePendulum> And you want to try Xubuntu 12.04 with that Linux machine?
<GridCube> andantino, the best place to ask tho its #xubuntu-devel :)
<andantino> well basically what i am asking is
<ThePendulum> I've tried it recently. If you want a stable system, don't try 12.04 yet. But if you want to help the developers, please use 12.04!
<andantino> i know with opensuse, for instance, that you have to download the full 4gb to upgrade to final
<andantino> at least i think
<GridCube> andantino, no needed, its recomended, but not needed
<andantino> ah ok
<ThePendulum> andantino: You can install any version of Xubuntu, and upgrade to the latest version anytime
<ThePendulum> Just from within Xubuntu, no extra live disc needed
<andantino> well im going to test the beta then
<GridCube> ThePendulum, thats not pretty much how it works
<ThePendulum> ^ The beta is the latest version, so there's nothing to upgrade really
<GridCube> not with betas
<andantino> you just update
<ThePendulum> andantino: What exactly do you want to upgrade to if you're going to try the beta?
<GridCube> andantino, with the betas you will update packages and at the end you will have all the correct ones
<andantino> okie dokie
<GridCube> after the release i don't know if you will keep recieving the updates
<GridCube> though knome should know
<ThePendulum> knome, show your buttox in here, now!
<ThePendulum> I misunderstood andantino, I thought he wanted to know if he could just get 11.10 now and upgrade to 12.04 anytime. If not, he would get 12.04 right away.
<andantino> hmm
<andantino> oh well ill just test it and find out later
<andantino> :P
<ThePendulum> andantino: You'll need a live disc to get back to 11.10 though, FYI
<ThePendulum> Brb, I'm going to reboot to see if I managed to get my splash screen right
<ThePendulum> GridCube: That didn't work, apparently :(
<andantino> working fine?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, :(
<andantino> whats wrong with the splash screen?
<andantino> oh changing resolution
<GridCube> ThePendulum, what i did was i placed a proper size png on the /boot/grub/ folder and did an update-grub, it efectivelly changed the grub resolution to the image one, then plymouth resolution was ok
<GridCube> also it uses the png as grub background :p
<ThePendulum> Lol, that was how I expected it to work :P
<ThePendulum> While I am going to try that, is there anyone participating in Earth Hour?
<GridCube> nope
<andantino> yup
<ThePendulum> Turning of all my computers would make quite a difference I think... But then again, if I'm the only one doing that, it won't
<andantino> i will be using my computer by candlelight
<ThePendulum> xD
<ThePendulum> GridCube: There is no png in my grub folder? D:
<andantino> well i have downloaded the beta2 live desktop....ill give it a shot later
<andantino> nice talking to you and thanks
<GridCube> ThePendulum, ofcourse not
<GridCube> add one
<koeldi> I have installed xubuntu in the following manner: I downloaded xubuntu packages from synaptic to my ubuntu distro, and then executed the fist command from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<koeldi> now I cannot use any of it. can anyone help me fix it from grub or terminal?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: What should it be called?
<GridCube> koeldi, from a terminal do >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<koeldi> can I execute xubuntu from frub or terminal?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, any name
<koeldi> grub
<GridCube> a terminal
<ThePendulum> GridCube: So add a 1920x1080 png file with any name, run update-grub, and it works? :O
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> grub2 its pretty smart
<ThePendulum> Daaaamned babe
<koeldi> ok, now im in recovery menu with options: resume, fsck, remount and root, should I go root?
<GridCube> yes
<koeldi> root now
<koeldi> what do I write now?
<GridCube> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ThePendulum> GridCube: What about the animated 'loading' bar?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, thats plymouth
<GridCube> it should get the screen configurations from grub
<koeldi> crap...
<GridCube> koeldi, ?
<koeldi> w: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ThePendulum> GridCube: So there doesn't have to be anything senseful in the image, because it won't show up?
<koeldi> E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<koeldi> E: the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<GridCube> ThePendulum, use what ever you want, its your computer
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Well, I just want to know if I will ever see the actual image or it's just used to determine the resolution
<GridCube> i do not know that, ill bet you wont see it?, but i dont know if that makes it seeable
<ThePendulum> GridCube: I thought you used the method yourself?
<GridCube> i do, but i always see grub
<GridCube> its to choose from several boot options
<GridCube> koeldi, im not sure you are logged as root
<GridCube> do a whoami
<koeldi> root GridCube
<GridCube> oh...
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> i remember some problem like this
<GridCube> it happens when the whole system does not get loaded on the recovery stage
<GridCube> let me check the steps to get it working
<koeldi> i appreciate
<koeldi> I did something very stupid by erasing gnome and kde packages from unity2d, didntI? I should have logged in in xubuntu and, from there, open a terminal and paste the command
<GridCube> probably, i dont know
<deeees> can someone please tell me what the fuck is going on: all of a sudden my screen gets locked with xscreensaver and it will not let me get in again with my login password, this has happened many times with me putting computer to suspend also
<bazhang> deeees, no cursing here
<deeees> wrong password and then I have to manually close computer by no power and login after boot
<deeees> bazhang, yes I know did anyway
<deeees> it is mad problem
<bazhang> deeees, please not again
<deeees> will not happen again
<deeees> sorry
<GridCube> koeldi, sorry my virtual machines dont want to cooperate, you will have to try
<GridCube> mmm try more options XD
<GridCube> i gotta go for a moment sorry
<ThePendulum> GridCube: That didn't work either :(
<koeldi> GridCube: but you are still providing commands, arent you?
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012033101%3A59%3A37_General.png
<GridCube> yeah koeldi
<papasmurf> Hi people
<papasmurf> i have a problem booting up my xubuntu
<koeldi> being root, how do I become user in recovery mode?
<arthurjo_droid> Did you enter your admin user name?
<papasmurf> when i start-up Xubuntu weird characters appears "^]^]^]^]^]^]^]^]^]", if i press any "key" of the keyboard i just go on to the login screen, otherwise the system crashes
<papasmurf> ¿?
<koeldi> arthurjo_droid: admin user name = jimmy?
<GridCube> koeldi, on reccvovery first chos
<GridCube> choose
<GridCube> remount
<GridCube> then root
<GridCube> :3
<GridCube> that should do the trick
<GridCube> bbl
<koeldi> GridCube: and anyone in here: I tried again, being root, and in this new location, apt-get install xubuntu desktop, I got a warning about duplicated sources and I was suggested to apt-get autoremove
<twoten> I just installed xubuntu where I used to have another xfce distro, now I can't login to my user directory but I can run the gui as root, how can I make xfce recognize me as my old user?
<koeldi> 4.5GB disk space will be freed
<koeldi> now, all that is ubuntu related and NOT my personal data (mp4, fworfiles) right?
<koeldi> workfiles*
<twoten> I try using the user manager but it just hangs up all gray with an hourglass cursor
<GridCube> koeldi, yes, your data should be safe
<koeldi> GridCube: how long could it take for my 2core machine to get rid of all gnome and kde and get the clean xfce installation? I left it the whole night, 12 hours, and its still uncomplette
<koeldi> GridCube: this morning, and believing it was over (because terminal didnt show up when I moved the mouse) I turned the craptop off
<koeldi> now it seems that i killed it in the middle of a process
<GridCube> koeldi, i dont know, i bet it depends more on your internet conection
<koeldi> GridCube: for removing files?
<GridCube> twoten, delete the .Xauthority file from ~/
<koeldi> GridCube: ok, ill turn to do other things
<GridCube> oh, koeldi dont know 'bout that
<twoten> alright
<koeldi> GridCube: thanks for the help
<GridCube> good luck
<koeldi> GridCube: once its finished with autoremove, will it automatically log in with xubuntu, or will I have to execute sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<koeldi> gtg
<hopeishep> hi
<hopeishep> not everything is lost:
<hopeishep> im recovery mode console as root, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gives: xubuntu desktop is already the newest version
<hopeishep> which means xubuntu is installed in my machine
<hopeishep> only thing is: I cannot enter/access the GUI
<hopeishep> I need help for that
<GridCube> hopeishep, delete .Xautorithy from your ~/
<hopeishep> im sorry what does -/ (I dont see the firs charecter in the keyboard) mean? home?
<hopeishep> GridCube: cannot remove /root/.Xauthority : no such file
<hopeishep> crap
<hopeishep> soorry
<hopeishep> no, I cannot remove that one either
<arthurjo_droid> Try the startx command
<arthurjo_droid> Might give you a error, but could help with debugging
<hopeishep> arthurjo_droid: it seems you saved my day....
<hopeishep> fuck, mosue doesnt work
<oCean> hopeishep: control your language here, please
<bazhang> !crosspost | hopeishep
<ubottu> hopeishep: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<hopeishep> oCean: soccer moms here too? i really doubt there is anybody under 18 here
<hopeishep> thx arthurjo_droid
<bazhang> hopeishep, you are crossposting to multiple channels
<hopeishep> bazhang: yes, and I apologize for that
<oCean> hopeishep: guidelines apply here as well, no excuses
<bazhang> hopeishep, and there is no cursing, dont even argue it
<papasmurf> Hi
<papasmurf> hello people
<papasmurf> is it possible to upgrade in April from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS???
<papasmurf> i think i want to switch to LTS
<bazhang> papasmurf, sure
<hopeishep> good, my files are here
<papasmurf> bazhang, thanks,  is it that complicated?
<bazhang> papasmurf, no, not really
<hopeishep> can anyone suggest why the embedded mouse doesnt work, but another one connected via usb does?
<papasmurf> bazhang, that's a great news
<bazhang> !upgrade | papasmurf
<ubottu> papasmurf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hopeishep> arthurjo_droid: I logged in as root, didnt I?
<hopeishep> I mean, how do I make it default for my machine to load xubuntu?
<arthurjo_droid> Yes should be as the user you were logged in as
<papasmurf> bazhang, i guess the final upgrade will appear at some point, would you recommend me to upgrade to 12.04 Beta 2
<bazhang> papasmurf, depends. it's only beta 2, and the final is not for nearly a month now
<papasmurf> bazhang, i would like to install Kernel 3.2 as my laptop is burning
<bazhang> papasmurf, you should really ask about the schedule in #ubuntu+1
<papasmurf> i've heard Kernel 3.2 has made some good advances with respect to laptops performance
<papasmurf> bazhang,  thanks!
<hopeishep> how do I make it default for my machine to load xubuntu?
<hopeishep> it keeps showsin ubuntu in grub, but choosing it wont load anything
<hopeishep> showing
<GridCube> hopeishep, do you have lightdm installed?
<hopeishep> GridCube: dont know, apparently sda1 has been mounted 10 times, check forced now
<hopeishep> forcing
<GridCube> yes, nevermind that
<hopeishep> i assume thats the default disk check
<GridCube> hopeishep, do you even get X loaded? when doing normal boot
<hopeishep> GridCube: i get grub loaded showing 5 options (ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode, older linux and 2 memtests)
<Myrtti> hopeishep: grub menu shows ubuntu *anyway*
<hopeishep> hope that answers your question
<Myrtti> hopeishep: it's once you get the graphical login screen where you make the decision
<GridCube> yes, holstein it says "ubuntu" but it should load xubuntu
<GridCube> its just a nametag
<Myrtti> ubuntu is the name of the kernel and the base install of the system, xubuntu is the icing and filling of the cake
<GridCube> you can actually change it to whatever you want
<hopeishep> no I dont get to that page where I choose between kde, ubuntu, ubuntu2d if you mean that
<hopeishep> I cannot normal boot...
<GridCube> if you boot into the first option
<GridCube> can you press ctrl-alt-F1 to jump to tty1?
<hopeishep> when im done with the checking
<GridCube> :)
<hopeishep> tty1 = boot menu? GridCube
<hopeishep> seems not
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> tty1 should say >tty1
<GridCube> press crtl-alt-f1 and see if it leads you there
<GridCube> if not get again to recovery mode, and check if you have lightdm installed, like, with apt-get install lightdm
<hopeishep> lightdm is the newest version, recovery mode terminal
<hopeishep> should I write tty1?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> tty1 its a terminal interface
<GridCube> its like the root window you are now
<GridCube> (in fact you should be able to alt-F2 now and get to a second tty)
<GridCube> but thats irrelevant
<GridCube> you should be able to boot to the system by default by now
<GridCube> do an update-grub
<GridCube> just in case
<hopeishep> GridCube: in recovery menu: choose grub /Updtade grub bootloader) right?
<oxic`> you guys provide the best support =)
<hopeishep> updated grub
<hopeishep> resume normal boot I guess...
<GridCube> yep hopeishep, cross your fingers
<hopeishep> im getting screens with info tiling at incredible speeds, so fast I can barely read
<GridCube> oxic`, :P if you say so
<GridCube> hopeishep, thats hopeful
<hopeishep> really GridCube ?
<GridCube> if you get to a blank screen, or a black screen then press ctrl-alt-F1 and see if you go to tty
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yes, hopeishep it means x is trying to load
<hopeishep> GridCube: redundant screens now: blank - checking battery state - blanck - checking battery state (there are other messages about mythtv (uninstalled) and apache2
<hopeishep> cannot read em though, too fast
<GridCube> hopeishep, can you or cannot get to tty1 as normal user, no recovery mode
<hopeishep> cannot
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ctrl-alt-f2 to tty2?
<GridCube> long shot :P but it might work
<hopeishep> when do I have to execute ctrl-alt-f2? when booting as normal user? Plus even with grub updated I only see references to ubuntu, not xubuntu
<hopeishep> GridCube: above
<GridCube> hopeishep, the reference, its just a name, you can edit it to say what ever you want
<GridCube> and the pressing is when after loading your system, normally, if you dont get to a desktop, after a while, you can jump to those tty's and use your system from the terminal, its safer and easier
<GridCube> gotta go do  stuff, bbl
<hopeishep> GridCube: so, after choosing boot as normal user in grub, anytime then, when the screen blanks on and off, i press ctral alt f1 or f2...
<GridCube> mmhm
<hopeishep> ill figure it out
<m_mynaardt> Hi!  Does anyone know how to contribute a bit of money directly to Xubuntu?  I wanted to pass on a bit of money, but could not figure out how to do that?
<GridCube> m_mynaardt, ask at #xubuntu-devel
<m_mynaardt> Okay, thanks...
<m_mynaardt> exit
<m_mynaardt> oops
<hopeishep> GridCube: ctrl alt f1 or f2 doesnt do anything: only difference now is that the screen is blank and only shows, tiling, a mouse cursor
<GridCube> and if you type there nothing happens?
<hopeishep> no I cannot write anything
<GridCube> mmm thats bad
<hopeishep> GridCube: I I keep ctrl alt f2 pressed down, I can get to read: ubuntu 11.10 and then me in a terminal (jimmy@jimmy) ready to write from it, but it then reverts back to the blank state
<hopeishep> Now I got to write "dm", but no sign of being in a terminal, but it still tiles back to blank
<GridCube> hopeishep, it seems to be trying to load your xserver
<GridCube> and that takes the tty away?
<GridCube> maybe?
<hopeishep> i have no idea
<GridCube> i dont really know anymore :(
<hopeishep> can I fresh install xubuntu 11.10 without affecting my data?
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> i dont really know
<hopeishep> GridCube: do you remember the command I used to access xubuntu as root? another chatter suggested it, but I dont remember his name, and the command doenst appear in my terminal
<GridCube> if you had your /home as a second partition, i would say, yes, if not then i dont really know
<GridCube> startx
<hopeishep> that one
<GridCube> or xinit
<hopeishep> could I stabilize this mess from xubuntu as root?
<GridCube> hopeishep, do you have enough free space on your disks?
<hopeishep> GridCube: before all this, before getting rid of gnome and kade (which theoretically meant the erasing of 4GB i had 6 GB free space
<GridCube> hopeishep, are you logged at the recovery console?
<hopeishep> xfce loaded, i can see the screen and icons, but mouse wot work
<hopeishep> yes, recovery console, chose root and executed startx
<GridCube> open a terminal with alt-f2 xfce4-terminal
<hopeishep> alt-f2: run programm...
<GridCube> yes
<hopeishep> I can even write...
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> but you did before
<hopeishep> does "waiting for x server to shut down error setting MTRR mean something? I just executed xinit from recovery console, accesssed a terminal and exited
<hopeishep> GridCube: this tima startx worked better: mouse works, shows 16.2GB free space
<hopeishep> time*
<GridCube> ok hopeishep
<GridCube> do you have mc installed?
<GridCube> its a file manager for the terminal
<GridCube> its safer to use it than typing on the terminal while root
<GridCube> if you dont have it install it with apt-get install mc
<GridCube> and then run it typing mc
<hopeishep> im afraid I cannot connect to internet: could not resolve de.archive.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> but you did earlier?
<GridCube> when installing xubuntu-desktop
<hopeishep> no GridCube , that was yesterday, I installed xubuntu-desktop before deleting all gnome and kde
<GridCube> ok, well try this, but be VERY VERY CAREFUL WHILE TYPING, rm /home/USER/.xinitrc
<GridCube> change USER with your user name
<hopeishep> ok...
<GridCube> im even very afraid of telling you to do this
<GridCube> i dont like to use rm
<hopeishep> will that erase any of my data? theoretically it should only remove that file
<GridCube> yes, but if you leave an space somewhere it could delete more things
<hopeishep> only one space between rm and /home...
<GridCube> yes
<hopeishep> lol: cannot remove it, no such file or direcory
<GridCube> hopeishep, did you remount the disk before choosing root?
<hopeishep> yes, its the only way
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> well try with >rm /home/USER/.Xdefaults
<hopeishep> same
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> do ls -a /home/USER/
<hopeishep> hehe, this one works, it shows all my data, directories and files
<GridCube> ok
<hopeishep> there is a .Xauthority file there
<GridCube> so there is no .Xdefaults there?
<GridCube> it should
<hopeishep> no
<hopeishep> there is not
<GridCube> mmmhmm
<hopeishep> there is a .xsession-errors
<hopeishep> there is a .xsession-errors.old
<GridCube> yes its a log
<GridCube> but you dont have internet to pastebin it
<hopeishep> true
<GridCube> or do you...
<GridCube> try ping www.google.com
<GridCube> ctrl-c to stop it
<hopeishep> is that what I have to write in the terminal? ping www.google.com?
<GridCube> yes
<hopeishep> unknown host
<GridCube> ok no internets
<GridCube> hopeishep, delete the .Xautorithy one
<GridCube> hopeishep, do >ls /etc/X11/
<Marzata> Xubuntu 10.04.4 (Lucid Lynx) ?
<hopeishep> rm /home/jimmy/.Xauthority
<GridCube> yes
<hopeishep> do I have to do the ls part before or after removing xauthority?
<GridCube> whenever
<GridCube> see if you have an xorg.conf file on /etc/X11/
<hopeishep> deletted...
<hopeishep> wait going for ls part
<GridCube> if you do delete it too
<GridCube> then reboot, stuff should be automagically regenerated
 * GridCube crossfingers
<GridCube> also bbl, food time
<hopeishep> GridCube: there is a xorg.conf
<hopeishep> removing it
<hopeishep> GridCube: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hopeishep> removed
<hopeishep> rebooting part
<hopeishep> GridCube: rebooted, trying to log in, now I see a lubuntu intro
<hopeishep> and then the usual blank screen
<hopeishep> now I have 18.7GB free space
<GridCube> hopeishep, if you have that much free space you can download an installation cd and install it using the autoresize option to install it alongside and hopefully this all will be in your past
<hopeishep> GridCube: i really dont understand my craptop: 30.3GB free space now
<GridCube> D:
<hopeishep> f5 as reload doesnt work in kubuntu, does it?
<GridCube> i don't know what that means
<phper> hi ... in a virtual machine on mac the  { } keys work, but not like like 'the mac way', i want the same keyboard settings like on mac... i tried the Macintosh keyboard setting but that didn't work either.. :D
<hopeishep> nevermind
<phper> how can I make that work?
<GridCube> phper, vbox?
<phper> virtualbox yes
<GridCube> phper, ask at #vbox
<phper> ok
<GridCube> you will get better help than here
<GridCube> hopeishep,
<hopeishep> im starting to be scared now: free space increases by the minute...
<GridCube> now you see a lubuntu intro you said?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> hopeishep, reboot
<hopeishep> 54.4 GB free space...
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> how are you getting this numbers?
<hopeishep> GridCube: yes, if I boot is as a regular user, I get a lubuntu 11.10 introductory screen
<GridCube> if you get to that then you should be able to do a ctrl-alt-F[1-6] to get to the ttys
<hopeishep> GridCube: I clicked on file to check if my data is still there, and it seems to be, but everyitime I click on another directory, the number of free space increased but almosy a GB...
<hopeishep> like that unitl 54GB
<GridCube> O_o you can filebrowse?
<GridCube> also hopeishep if you do >df -H
<GridCube> it should give you a summary of your freespace and used space and all that
<hopeishep> GridCube: I can filebrowse in xubuntu IF i log in as root executing starx from recovery mode. Ill be in as root, but my FF favourites are gone, and I cannot play media, nor can I connect to internet
<hopeishep> FF contacts are backuped though
<hopeishep> holy, df -H shows 59GB free space
<GridCube> :P well, you knew that already didnt you
<hopeishep> ill try to get to the ttys now...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> if you can then theres hope
<nabukadnezar43> anyone uses bumblebee here for nvidia optimus?
<GridCube> nope
<nabukadnezar43> good, i'm trying it after the setup comletes
<nabukadnezar43> *completes
<nabukadnezar43> right now i'm doing a system update, then i'll update xorg and install bumblebee
<hopeishep> GridCube: fail, same blank-text appearing and disappearing - blank - text... all over again
<hopeishep> GridCube: lets say I download xubuntu 11.10 to a usb stick fat32 in this windows machine
<GridCube> hopeishep, use unetbooting and create a booteable usb
<hopeishep> given that I have 59GB free space... could I make a partition and install xubuntu 11.10 in this partition?
<GridCube> yes
<nabukadnezar43> yes, you can
<GridCube> my usual / is 15gb
<hopeishep> GridCube: how would that affect the so precious data I need to have?
<GridCube> and i never get to 50% of it
<hopeishep> my pdf, mp4, doc, odt...
<GridCube> holstein, hopefully, it shouldnt affect it at all
<GridCube> HOPEFULY
<nabukadnezar43> i'm installing xubuntu only on my laptop
<nabukadnezar43> it has a 500 gb hdd
<hopeishep> hopefully doenst sound as a 100% guarantee that it wont f*ck it...
<hopeishep> crap
<GridCube> hopeishep, i have never had a problem
<knome> hopeishep, please watch the language
<GridCube> but i cannot waranty you anything, i would do it if its worth anything
<nabukadnezar43> does x follow xfce power manager settings in xubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> or do i need to edit all of them with xset?
<hopeishep> no usb atm, must use 800mb cd
<hopeishep> can you paste a link with instructions for this particular case? I do have to first, create the partition, dont I?
<GridCube> hopeishep, when you install it asks you if you want to install it to the whole disk or if you want to use free space to install it, its pretty obvious and simple
<nabukadnezar43> you can also manually edit the partition table
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that too
<mongy> hopeishep: ise vmware or virtualbox and install in there so you get a feel for it first without hosing anything
<nabukadnezar43> it has gui, don't worry
<mongy> use*
<babble> If you want /home on its own partition or similar, you can do that from the Ubiquity installer - choose Something Else ... at the installation screen and set up your install paritions as you like.
<GridCube> babble, he should not do that
<GridCube> not until he deletes all the config files that are messing with his system
<babble> GridCube: I've been running my system from a Ubiquity install just exactly this way -
<babble> ahh. If he's having config issues, sure, that's an issue.
<GridCube> he should get a working install and then he can mount his other partition as /home at fstab
<hopeishep> aa, how cool GridCube
<babble> doing it manually is doable, but a bit headscratchy until you've done it a couple of times.
<babble> it's not difficult, once you wrap your head around it
<GridCube> hopeishep, if its worht anything i do it all the time, autoresize i mean, for the ISO testings and i have never had a problem
<hopeishep> looks like I dont have much choice here GridCube ...
<GridCube> hopeishep, its your choice in any case, you could also get a secondary hd and install over it
<GridCube> :P
<hopeishep> GridCube: MUST give to damn teacher LONG thesis on monday or I wont pass the course
<hopeishep> not course... grade?
<GridCube> :P
<hopeishep> subject if you like
<GridCube> hopeishep, should work.
<hopeishep> desktop or alternate install?
<GridCube> wichever you like the most, desktop has pretty gui
<GridCube> alternate is faster
<knome> GridCube, btw, how much faster it is?
<knome> GridCube, i could imagine not a lot, but what do i know :)
<GridCube> not much, but you get to the installer faster than loading the gui on slower machines
<knome> true
<GridCube> and it also depends on the internet
<knome> hehe, sure
<knome> but if you compare desktop<>alt on the same machine... that shouldn't make any difference ;)
<GridCube> mmm no, thats right, but i do like alternate better
<nabukadnezar43> how is alternate faster? why?
<nabukadnezar43> it doesn't ship with same apps? i didn't know that
<GridCube> nabukadnezar43, it doesnt load x to the machine
<GridCube> then its has more ram and resources to do the installs
<nabukadnezar43> what do you mean? you don't have GUI? DEs or WMs?
<hopeishep> recommended size of the partition for xubuntu in my particular machine with 60GB free space? its a 2GB RAM 2core intel centrino
<nabukadnezar43> ohhh i see it doesn't load x during installation
<nabukadnezar43> final result is same i guess
<ikonia> use as much or as little disk space as you feel you need
<GridCube> hopeishep, use like 20gb and you will never worry about it again
<hopeishep> is 10GB very little for xubuntu?
<hopeishep> partition I mean
<Marzata> holstein: for a normal use, no
<babble> hopeishep: I run a 50gb system partition that's got about 35-40 gb free at the moment.
<babble> but I don't keep a huge apt package archive, or things like that, so your mileage may vary
<mongy> alternate is just the installer, it's still the same installation at the end.
<nabukadnezar43-l> man i really love ubuntu, xubuntu
<nabukadnezar43-l> it was a piece of cake to setup bumblebee nvidia optimus
<mongy> unless you choose command line system of course.
<Marzata> nabukadnezar43: how did you do that?
<nabukadnezar43-l> here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<nabukadnezar43-l> system update, xorg update, driver update and then followed that wiki
<Marzata> nabukadnezar43-l: what pc is that?
<nabukadnezar43-l> dell n5110 15r with nvidia 525m
<nabukadnezar43-l> i5 2410m processor
<nabukadnezar43-l> came with freedos
<nabukadnezar43-l> initially i installed windows 7 64-bit because of  lack of optimus support in linux
<Marzata> nabukadnezar43-l: what country is that? no free dos pcs here.
<nabukadnezar43-l> turkey
<Marzata> nabukadnezar43-l: lucky you there
<nabukadnezar43-l> yeah, i did search a lot
<Marzata> nabukadnezar43-l: what about the battery life?
<nabukadnezar43-l> well i haven't used it for a long time
<nabukadnezar43-l> i'm using desktop nearly all the time
<nabukadnezar43-l> it should last 8-9 hours on intel vga
<nabukadnezar43-l> bumblebee disables nvidia card by default
<nabukadnezar43-l> it only allow you to use it on demand
<Marzata> and with  with nvidia?
<nabukadnezar43-l> i never used it with nvidia
<nabukadnezar43-l> but my guess would be half the time
<Marzata> ah, so
<nabukadnezar43-l> but like i said i never used the laptop extensively
<nabukadnezar43-l> i'm on my desktop nearly all the time
<nabukadnezar43-l> i bought this laptop so i can take it to university with me
<nabukadnezar43-l> but i'm home all the time now
<nabukadnezar43-l> preparing my master thesis
<nabukadnezar43-l> looks like integrated vga can handle 720p videos pretty well
<nabukadnezar43-l> even flash videos
<cejn> Anyone know why I may be receiving a 5 kb/s connection speed on a 24 mb/s router?
<cejn> it's like using the phone socket all over ..
<nabukadnezar43-l> what's your connection speed?
<nabukadnezar43-l> turn your router off and then on
<nabukadnezar43-l> see if it's still slow
<nabukadnezar43-l> then log into your router and see the bandwidth you are getting from your isp
<cejn> On the network info: 72 Mb/s. already tried restarting router. Other devices are running perfectly fine
<cejn> I'm sitting close to the router, nothing blocking is physically
<nabukadnezar43-l> 72 mb/s is that what's written on your network manager?
<nabukadnezar43-l> or did you look it in your router?
<cejn> Oh no. 24 mb/s..
<nabukadnezar43-l> open a web browser and login to your router
<nabukadnezar43-l> it should be something like 192.168.1.1
<cejn> Network settings -> info
<cejn> sec
<cejn> takes a while to even lok into the router through the browser
<nabukadnezar43-l> it should open it right aways
<nabukadnezar43-l> *away
<nabukadnezar43-l> since you are connecting to your router through local network
<cejn> it's still not..weird
<nabukadnezar43-l> i'll be back need to reboot
<nabukadnezar43-l> cejn you should check your physical connection
<nabukadnezar43-l> cables, modem etc.
<cejn> it's strange. it's working on my Windows laptop and other computers in the house
<cejn> it worked perfectly at full speed at home, but now I'm at my parents'
<cejn> I'm using a PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection on Xubuntu 11.10
<cejn> as I mentioned, worked fine at home (100 Mb/s), works crap at my parents' house (24 Mb/s). I can barely load anything
<nabukadnezar43-l> then it's not driver or os related
<nabukadnezar43-l> most probably something physical is causing it
<nabukadnezar43-l> something like a cable
<cejn> On the router/modem? I'm using Wireless
<cejn> i'll keep looking for solutions. sucks not being able to do anything on the laptop, shows how much I depend on internet
<cejn> thanks nabukanezar
<cejn> YES! Solved it through modprobe.
<cejn> God it's like walking again from being immobilized
<nabukadnezar43-l> nice
<nabukadnezar43-l> hahaha
<helpinstall> can you please paste a link with instructions about how to make a livecd from a xubuntu.iso copy in windows?
<yhelphelp> hi
<yhelphelp> i have an .iso copy. If I burn it into a cd, next time I boot it, will it be automatically loaded?
<knome> helpinstall, you can use pretty much any burning software to burn a cd from the iso
<knome> yhelphelp, you only need one irc instance though...
<knome> yhelphelp, make sure you burn it "from an image file"
<yhelphelp> im helpinstall , I re logged in because what I wrote wasnt recognized
<knome> yhelphelp, what burning software are you using?
<knome> yhelphelp, it was recognized, it just takes time to answer sometimes (we're all volunteers)
<yhelphelp> knome: no idea, im a windows noob too
<yhelphelp> knome: I dont mean individual answers, I mean I typed and text didnt appear on screen
<knome> yhelphelp, okay, what burning software do you have installed?
<knome> okay, right. weird...
<mongy> yhelphelp: imgburn is free and works fine burning isos
<mongy> hell, it does more than most linux burning s/w and better, but hey.
<yhelphelp> i see a nero smart start
<knome> yhelphelp, if you run it, do you see a button saying "burn image to disc" ?
<yhelphelp> but what I mean: from an .iso file I only need to burn it into a cd, right?
<yhelphelp> no command line, no extracting...
<knome> yhelphelp, that's right. but don't burn the file into a "data" disc
<knome> yhelphelp, you need to use a mode that burns the .iso contents into the disc
<knome> yhelphelp, once you burn a disc like that, you will see many files in the disc
<yhelphelp> burn data disk is not what i need...
<knome> no. you need to burn image to disc
<yhelphelp> i dont see any
<nabukadnezar43-l> open nero express
<nabukadnezar43-l> ->image,project,copy
<nabukadnezar43-l> ->disc image or saved project
<nabukadnezar43-l> select the iso and burn it at lowest speed
<yhelphelp> i see it nabukadnezar43-l
<nabukadnezar43-l> after burning completes go to your bios
<nabukadnezar43-l> and make sure you boot from cd
<yhelphelp> it is still downloading... stuck at 97%
<Kitsoran> stuck at burning?could be finishing up but asince its been a few minutes sinc e you said anything maybe the disc aint any good. if its still stuck. anything going on?
<knome> "still downloading"
<yhelphelp> no, stuck at downloading...
<yhelphelp> if I stop a download in windows and resume it, will it start from scratch or continue? still stuck at 97%
<babble> it depends on your browser and the server it's coming from - short answer is: maybe.
<babble> heh
<yhelphelp> im gonna quit IE, just to check...
<Kitsoran> Internet Explorer/Firefox I believe it'll start over.
<Kitsoran> If it doesn't progress after a bit and you have a good connection I'd just start over.
<yhelphelp> cant I pause it and keep downloading? Ive done that with ff on linux
<Kitsoran> Some software can resume on servers that support it.
<babble> (is yhelphelp still downloading an Ubuntu ISO? is it worth trying a bittorrent download if all else fails?)
<yhelphelp> does transmission work on windows?
<babble> I *believe* there's a port of transmission for Windows. if not, there are a dozen other torrent clients.
<Kitsoran> I think someone made a qt based build on windows.
<babble> let me see if Transmission is available tho.
<GridCube> utorrent yhelphelp
<Kitsoran> I prefer uTorrent on windows.
<GridCube> its like 90kb
<GridCube> or used to be
<knome> heh ;)
<babble> okay, there's uTorrent, of course, an unofficial port of Transmission, and plain-vanilla Bittorrent (the official client)
<babble> http://www.bittorrent.com/downloads
<babble> and dozens of others, of course.
<GridCube> or you could like, zsync for windows :D https://www.assembla.com/spaces/zsync-windows/documents
<yhelphelp> ok, utorrent download...
<yhelphelp> couple of hours more...
<babble> bittorrent clients aren't particularly large.
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> yhelphelp, it should get faster soon
<yhelphelp> babble: please confirm that, once I make the livecd with nero, and insert it in my broken linux machin it will automatically boot, and I can, from there, selecto to make a 20gb partition without deleting anything else...
<Kitsoran> Afaik the newest version of uT doesn't open the speedguide on first start, so give it a ctrl+g if needed to set the bandwidth limits. It goes by upload.
<GridCube> recently it was reported a 2MB/s download for xubuntu :P
<babble> it will automatically boot, if your PC's BIOS is set to look for a bootable system on the optical drive first (some are, some aren't)
<yhelphelp> i think mine is...
<babble> if you can get to a desktop on the LiveCD, yes, you can repartition the drive nondestructively *provided* you have enough free space to move everything around.
<GridCube> else f12 usually leads to the boot option menu
<babble> How much space is used on the disk in question, and how much free space?
<yhelphelp> babble: you mean the cd-rom? 85GB free space (I was thinking about a 20GB partition for xubuntu, as you suggested), would mean 65GB free space
<yhelphelp> 85GB for my machine, obviously
<yhelphelp> sorry, I sometimes dont read...
<yhelphelp> let me check...
<babble> No, the hard disk you want to make a 20gb install partition on
<babble> as I was saying earlier, you need to have enough free space to move everything around IF you want to repartition nondestructively
<babble> if this is still the drive with 150gb of data you can't back up and you only have 70 or 80 gigs free, there's no guarantee it won't fail.
<yhelphelp> im recounting...
<babble> that's why I was suggesting going the OTHER direction and making a smallish partition and moving the stuff you can't back up over to that in increments
<babble> and then resizing that partition as you go
<yhelphelp> 90.2GB free space now
<babble> the issue isn't x amount of free space.
<babble> you need AT LEAST as much free space as the size of the data you actually want to preserve.
<babble> plus everything else that's on the drive.
<babble> in order to move EVERYTHING around and make a new partition nondestructively
<babble> since you can't guarantee that you have enough disk space to move everything around, necessarily, and you can't come up with a way to back up the files you want to keep, your BEST possible bet at this point is to make a small partition, move some /home files over, and then progressively resize that partition as you verify that your copies are okay
<yhelphelp> looks overwehlming from the POV of a noob
<GridCube> its not
<babble> it's not, it's just that you have data you haven't backed up and you want a guarantee that nothing will go wrong
<babble> so that necessarily complicates things
<babble> nowly: unless you have loads of huge files in that 150~gb dataset, it's possible, even likely, that a straight ahead repartition will work just fine.
<babble> but again, absent a good backup, I'm not guaranteeing that
<yhelphelp> I hope to have understood it correctly: I should make a small partition NOW, as root, and move the files I want to keep there...
<babble> it depends entirely on how much work you want to do
<GridCube> yhelphelp, not needed
<babble> if you want to go for broke and make a new system/install partition, tell me the relative sizes of the files in the 140-150gb data set that you want to keep.
<babble> if you have multigigabyte disk images or movies or something, that may be trouble.
<babble> if you have boatloads of small files, that's likely no problem.
<babble> (and no, not as root, necessarily)
<GridCube> yhelphelp, if you load the livecd and use the gparted program, you can resize the disks and leave a 20gb partition, then install to that partition, the other one should appear on the desktop later as a disk
<yhelphelp> babble: i hope not to be redundant with this: 112GB of data I want to keep (including files up to 200 MB) and 97.4GB free space. Could you walk me through partition in increments?
<babble>  again, how many large, multigigabyte files in that set you want to keep do you have?
<babble> if you have mostly small, muti*megabyte* and smaller files, it will repartition just fine (again, I'm not giving you an absolute guarantee, but I've done this myself loads of times)
<yhelphelp> multygigabyte... none
<babble> if you have large multigigabyte files that can't fit into the size of the smaller partition you want to make, that may cause issues.
<GridCube> s/loads/lots/? babble ?
<yhelphelp> multimegabyte... hundreds
<babble> then cross your eyes and toes and just make a new partition to install a new system on once you get to a desktop
<yhelphelp> in the 100-200MB range
<babble> and if it borks, back up your files next time.
<babble> but again, so long as the individual files can fit into the size of the partition you're making, it should have enough room to move everything around.
<knome> yhelphelp, please pay attention, babble clearly referred to multi*giga*byte files
<yhelphelp> knome: yes i realized that: no GIGAbyte files, lots of multi MEGA bytes files (in the 100-200MB range)
<babble> for reference, I've done this and stupidly eaten things like my VirtualBox disk images
<babble> but in that case, we're talking about moving a 20gb file around to make a 20 or 30gb partition.
<babble> but again, absent a backup, I can't absolutely guarantee you that you'll lose NOTHING.
<yhelphelp> babble: so what I have to do in the correct order is: a) insert livecd b) let it boot c)I will be asked to make a partition in which to install xubuntu
<babble> if it were me, I'd use Gparted from the Xubuntu liveCD and make a new partition in there.
<yhelphelp> a, didnt know xubuntu livecd had gparted...
<yhelphelp> ok
<babble> unless you're very comfortable working in the installer, IMO Gparted is easier to follow
<babble> but yes, boot from cd, launch GParted, make a new 20gb partition and then run the installer and install a clean system on that
<babble> once you can boot fully to a desktop on that new partition, you can come back and one of us can walk you through mounting your old /home on the old partition so the new system can see it
<GridCube> if he makes the new partition at the end of the previous one, it will be even safer
<GridCube> because most of the data would already be at the begining of the partition
<yhelphelp> 1st cd I ever burn...
<babble> did you finally get a full image to download?
<yhelphelp> hahahah, yes
<yhelphelp> finally
<yhelphelp> 115.2 free space now, curious
<yhelphelp> GB
<babble> stuff in /tmp probably.
<babble> don't sweat it
<yhelphelp> what does dont sweat it mean?
<yhelphelp> dont pay attention to it?
<babble> don't worry about it
<yhelphelp> ok
<yhelphelp> is that a californian expression?
<babble> I suppose. hehe.
<yhelphelp> livecd is done.. apparently
<babble> one way to tell for certain.
<yhelphelp> it worked, I was prompted to install xubuntu on windows
<GridCube> dont
<GridCube> :D
<yhelphelp> lol
<babble> did you load the wubi installer or something?
<GridCube> babble, autorun
<yhelphelp> no, I just inserted the cd
<yhelphelp> loooks good: xubuntu cd loaded in crappy linux machine
<yhelphelp> language: english
<GridCube> good
<babble> you want to boot to a desktop (Try Xubuntu without installing from the boot screen)
<yhelphelp> install xubuntu, right?
<GridCube> now try without installing
<yhelphelp> trying without installing
<babble> no, as I said earlier, you want to boot to a desktop and use GParted, unless you know what you're doing in the installer.
<babble> it's straightforward, but again, IMO GParted is easier.
<yhelphelp> sorry babble
<babble> but do what works for you
<babble> if you're booting to a desktop, tell me when you get to the LiveCD desktop.
<GridCube> using gparted he can choose from where to take space, autoresize might take the begining of the partition and would try to move a gazillion files to do so
<yhelphelp> strange: I see a xubuntu 11.10 introductory screen with 5 dots on and off, but nothing else, plus the cd reader makes strange noises...
<babble> it's loading.
<babble> just give it time.
<yhelphelp> for 2 straigh minutes?
<yhelphelp> 3*
<GridCube> 15, 30
<babble> it's possible, sure.
<yhelphelp> u, ok...
<babble> it depends on several things (the age and speed of the optical drive, etc.)
<GridCube> the ram space
<GridCube> the temporal schism
<yhelphelp> optical drive is 3 years old...
<babble> again, it's entirely possible that it'll take a couple of minutes to boot all the way to a desktop.
<babble> remember, you're booting to a useable system on read-only media.
<babble> it has to do some juggling to get it all to work.
<babble> let it do its thing.
<babble> if it stays at the dot-screen for longer than 5 mins, you've got something else going on.
<babble> if it switches to the Plymouth screen (you'll see a blue background with a Xubuntu logo and a back & forth progress indicator), you're okay
<yhelphelp> 5 minutes now...
<babble> it will eventually get to a desktop if you see the Plymouth screen.
<babble> I don't think it's been that long.
<yhelphelp> ok, waiting 2 more minutes
<GridCube> yhelphelp, :P press ctrl-alt-f4 and get to the tty4 that tells you w
<babble> are you still on the dot screen?
<GridCube> hats going on
<yhelphelp> stdin: error 0 and 20 more lines
<GridCube> thats tty4
<babble> that's okay
<yhelphelp> does that mean I have not burned the iso well?
<yhelphelp> letme find a digital camera to upload a picture...
<babble> no, it means it's looking for a normal root filesystem and hasn't fallen back to the liveCD boot yet
<babble> it's most likely fine.
<yhelphelp> and failedo to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory?
<babble> you'll see a few error messages
<yhelphelp> so is that normal?
<babble> again, it's booting a useable system on *read only* media.
<babble> it's normal.
<yhelphelp> as you can see im an absolute noob
<GridCube> yhelphelp, very normal
<GridCube> yhelphelp, i've waited up to 20 minutes for it to work
<babble> it's looking for a regular root filesystem and it will eventually fall back to the CD's runnable mountable filesystem
<yhelphelp> GridCube: in my case it was ctrl alt f6
<GridCube> :P
<yhelphelp> unless it was so slow it really was f4 but it changed when i was pressing f6
<GridCube> try again
<GridCube> :P
<yhelphelp> still loading
<GridCube> mmm whats the tty saying?
<babble> it likely shouldn't take THIS long.
<babble> it's possible it's a bad CD
<babble> have you tried making a bootable USB thumb drive for this machine already?
<yhelphelp> babble: I dont have any available
<babble> well, of course not.
<yhelphelp> lol
<yhelphelp> i really need to buy a hdd
<yhelphelp> im checking disc for defects
<yhelphelp> at least now I can see the welcoming screen
<babble> have you ever booted this machine from CD? Even to boot a Windows installer?
<yhelphelp> babble: ubnutu 11.04 I believe, then I just upgraded when 11.10 appeared
<yhelphelp> 12.04 the same
<nabukadnezar43> how can i monitor temperature of my gpu and cpu?
<babble> okay, so the drive is theoretically working.
<yhelphelp> sorry, disregard the last line
<nabukadnezar43> lmsensors?
<babble> nabukadnezar43: install lmsensors, then run sudo sensors-detect and let it walk through the available sensors on your machine.
<yhelphelp> ill leet you know when it ends checking
<babble> it will want to add modules to your module config
<babble> once that's done, you can run sensors at the commandline or use the Sensor Viewer applet to see sensor output
<nabukadnezar43> i see, thanks babble
<yhelphelp> press any key to reboot your system, no error messages
<babble> try booting with ACPI off
<yhelphelp> babble: how do I do that?
<babble> there's an fkey at the boot screen.
<babble> give a moment, I'll get it for you
<yhelphelp> a f6 right
<yhelphelp> acpi=off
<yhelphelp> noapic
<yhelphelp> nolapic
<yhelphelp> an x appeared before acpi=off babble
<babble> okay
<babble> try booting with acpi off.
<yhelphelp> xubuntu without installin, right?
<yhelphelp> or boot from first hard disk?
<babble> ideally, it would be easier to do this from a desktop, yes, as the debian/text installer isn't exactly as easy to use
<babble> but again, you do what works for you
<babble> boot from first hard disk will just try to boot from the broken system that's already on your drive.
<yhelphelp> disabling irq #29
<babble> is this console output as it's trying to boot?
<yhelphelp> timeout: killling /sbin(modprobe
<yhelphelp> timeout: killling /sbin/modprobe
<babble> (but again, if you've booted an 11.04 installer on this machine, it shouldn't have trouble booting an 11.10 CD)
<yhelphelp> yes...
<yhelphelp> wait, xubuntu 11.10 with 5 dots on and off, but with very simple graphics
<babble> that's the dot screen I was asking about earlier.
<yhelphelp> no graphics at all, its just text and dots
<babble> it'll hang there for a little bit while it tries to sort out what can drive your display and some other low level stuff.
<yhelphelp> ok...
<nabukadnezar43> # Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Apr  1 02:27:37 2012 # Chip drivers coretemp
<yhelphelp> now the screen is absolutely blank: ctrl alt f1 to 5 wont do anything...
<nabukadnezar43> babble, this is my /etc/modules
<yhelphelp> I turnted to read a linux mint article and this happens...
<babble> nabukadnezar43: the last item it will ask you is if you want to add that module to your modules config in /etc/modules.
<babble> let it write that to your modules.
<nabukadnezar43> i added it
<babble> then do sudo modprobe coretemp to load that module now without rebooting.
<nabukadnezar43> i did "service module-init-tools start"
<babble> that works, too.
<nabukadnezar43> and then ran "sensors"
<babble> and...?
<nabukadnezar43> the "core temp" line
<nabukadnezar43> is it the only change in my etc/modules
<nabukadnezar43> there are two more lines
<nabukadnezar43> lp and rtc
<babble> if coretemp is loaded into the kernel, you'll see cpu temps reported by coretemp
<nabukadnezar43> yes i got that
<nabukadnezar43> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored. lp rtc
<nabukadnezar43> i'm asking these lines
<babble> did sensors detect write those lines as well?
<nabukadnezar43> i don't know that's why i'm asking
<nabukadnezar43> probably not
<babble> it will be clearly marked if it did
<babble> open /etc/modules in your text editor
<babble> if it DID, load everything it wrote to that file (i.e. sudo modprobe coretemp lp rtc)
<nabukadnezar43> i pasted those lines from /etc/modules
<babble> it will have a marker in the file saying that the following lines were written by lm-sensors.
<babble> whatever ELSE is in there was already loaded at boot
<babble> all you need to do is load whatever lm-sensors JUST added.
<babble> that or reboot your machine.
<nabukadnezar43> i see let me do it
<nabukadnezar43> sudo modprobe coretemp lp rtc returned this
<nabukadnezar43> FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<babble> don't try to load modules OUTSIDE of the dashed lines that were already there.
<babble> try sudo modprobe -r coretemp && sudo modprobe coretemp
<nabukadnezar43> i tried to modprobe them all at once
<babble> some of those were already loaded at boot, as I said.
<babble> that or just reboot your machine.
<nabukadnezar43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909465/
<babble> yes, as I said, the other two have nothing to do with lm-sensors.
<nabukadnezar43> i could read the cpu temp
<nabukadnezar43> ok thanks
<babble> if you actually read what the file is telling you, it's clearly marked that all lm-sensors wants to use is coretemp
<nabukadnezar43> well it only added one line which is "coretemp" but it asked for 4 operations
<nabukadnezar43> i guess others weren't present in the pc
<babble> it's looking at a range of devices on your motherboard
<babble> not all of them will return useful information to lm-sensors.
<babble> it just scans your entire system bus and tries to do something useful with whatever it finds.
<babble> in the end, the one kernel module that can tell lm-sensors anything about your hardware is coretemp (this isn't unusual)
<nabukadnezar43> i wanted to monitor my integrated vgas temperature
<nabukadnezar43> but it didn't return anything for it
<nabukadnezar43> is it integrated in the cpu?
<babble> what's your machine? (it's likely integrated into the CPU)
<babble> that's what 'integrated video' means, after all ;)
<nabukadnezar43> dell n5110 with nvidia optimus
<nabukadnezar43> nvidia card is off anyway, lm-sensors won't detect it i guess
<babble> if the card is off, then no, lm-sensors won't return any values for it
<babble> if you have a linux compatible driver for that nvidia card, you may try enabling it and running sensors-detect again
<babble> (but it's likely not going to report anything useful to lm-sensors)
<nabukadnezar43> i installed bumblebee, it turns off nvidia card by default
<nabukadnezar43> i can run it only on demand
<babble> (there may be an nvidia utility that will report GPU temps, but I under linux, but I don't know for certain)
<nabukadnezar43> with "optirun <software>"
<yhelphelp> trying xubuntu from the cd without installing for the second time, now I get to see the xubuntu intro screen (blue and dark bluce background) and a white line moving from left to right... will it work now?
<babble> that's the plymouth loading screen I was talking about
<babble> if you've gotten to Plymouth it will eventually boot to a desktop
<yhelphelp> I really hope its  a sign that things work
<babble> it sounds like you're running on a very very slow optical drive.
<babble> nabukadnezar43: it may be worth trying to rerun sensors-detect with the discrete gpu enabled.
<nabukadnezar43> let me try
<yhelphelp> kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<yhelphelp> panic occurred, switching back to text console
<yhelphelp> the rest of the message is a call trace
<babble> have you ever actually booted this machine from cd?
<yhelphelp> yes, whith 11.04
<babble> well, there's nothing huge that changed from 11.04 to 11.10 at least as far as the LiveCD setup is concerned.
<yhelphelp> but your insistence makes me doubt
<babble> you may have a failing optical drive, or a bad burn or something.
<nabukadnezar43> babble: it added another line which is identical to previous one
<babble> you can delete the second coretemp line.
<nabukadnezar43> ok
<babble> there's no reason to try and load it twice.
<babble> in this case, your discrete gpu doesn't report anything that lm-sensors knows how to read
<nabukadnezar43> i just remember that nvidia card runs in  a different x session when bumblebee is active
<babble> there may be an nvidia specific utility that you can use.
<nabukadnezar43> maybe that's the reason
<babble> don't quote me for a certainty, but running the sensors-detect script should be independent of your x session.
<nabukadnezar43> thanks
#xubuntu 2012-04-01
<yhelphelp> what does nomodeset do?
<babble> it will boot it using a generic graphics driver (i.e. a 1024x768 vesa session, stretched across the display)
<babble> or, in your case, attempt to boot.
<yhelphelp> have nothing to lose here...
<yhelphelp> i tried and old 10.10 livecd that I have and it loaded, but only a desktop, no cions and only the exit menu to turn the thing off
<yhelphelp> cions icons*
<babble> it's been a while since I looked at a 10.10 livecd.
<babble> what's in the menu when that loads to the desktop?
<babble> that should have had not a whole lot on the desktop. just the mounted cd and an installer icon, if I recall correctly
<babble> in any case, if it successfully boots a 10.10 CD (I suppose that's a debatable question at this point until you try and load something off that running CD) that should at least narrow it down to a bad burn on that new 11.10 disk
<yhelphelp> a guangdong, i miss their food
<yhelphelp> im in xubuntu from recovery console again with a usb stick that doesnt automount it seems... help please, I can copy its content to crappy linux and use as boot usb...
<babble> what size is the USB drive?
<yhelphelp> babble: 8GB when totally empty (well 7.4)
<babble> can you get to a desktop on SOMEthing (Windows or Linux) in order to run Unetbootin?
<babble> (or Linux Startup Disk Creator on Linux, if you have a working, sort of, Linux)
<yhelphelp> I have used unetbooting once, I can download it here in windows
<babble> how did you attempt to make the USB stick bootable currently?
<babble> Unetbootin for Windows is here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-windows-568.exe/download
<yhelphelp> i dont understand the "currently" in the sentence
<yhelphelp> if you mean, why now? cause I got out of options
<babble> what did you do to the USB stick you're trying to use to put a bootable system on it? if you just copied the ISO to it, it won't work
<babble> if you did something that *should* be bootable, but your system still doesn't boot, that would be useful to know, to try and sort out what, exactly, is going on
<yhelphelp> no babble , I chose unetbooting, an iso copy and make something (dont recall) but what does that have to do with where to find it?
<yhelphelp> but it wasnt just the iso copied to the usb
<babble> You've done so very many many things at this point that I'm trying to sort out just what, exactly, you're doing.
<yhelphelp> i understand
<yhelphelp> make a bootable usb from the .iso with unetbootin
<babble> are you attempting to mount that drive while you're booted into the broken system that you can't successfully start x on, or get to a console on, or on which you've been having many and various problems?
<babble> or are you attempting to mount that drive on a different machine?
<yhelphelp> im sorry for being this confusing: here in the windows machine
<yhelphelp> ill just reformat the usb (I dont exactly remember whats in)
<babble> unetbootin won't remount the thumb drive automatically for you.
<babble> if you've successully written the image to it, pull the drive and physically reinsert it
<babble> unless, of course, you've changed your windows defaults
<babble> or you can just try writing the image again, and then try booting the problematic system with it
<babble> do you know how to boot that machine from a USB device?
<yhelphelp> no...
<babble> have you already run Unetbootin and written your Xubuntu 11.10 image to that drive?
<yhelphelp> im now unetbooting it
<babble> let me know when that finishes.
<yhelphelp> fat32 format...
<babble> ignore whatever Windows does or doesn't do as far as the thumb drive is concerned when Unetbootin finishes.
<babble> when you boot the broken linux system, you should see a vendor/bios screen at boot that says Press Esc for Boot Options (or f2 or f11 or something similar)
<babble> have you seen that, or something like that, previously?
<c_smith> is it okay if I run the keyboard command for the bot to see what it has to say? I didn't get to running it the other night.
<yhelphelp> yes babble i see the BIOS options if I press f2
<babble> that should get you to one (of maybe three or four) BIOS screens that will let you choose a different device to boot from.
<babble> assuming your machine is relatively current (or even not-so-current), booting from a USB device will be among your choices.
<babble> choose that
<yhelphelp> ok...
<yhelphelp> hallo schlaftier wie geht's?
<yhelphelp> du bist nicht am schlafen...
<schlaftier> yhelphelp: Danke, gut. Das stimmt!
<GridCube> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yhelphelp> entered the damned BIOS with the usb stick plugged in... found BOOT priority otder, and I see excluded from boot order: usb zip and usb ls120
<babble> I can't say for certain what you need to do for your specific BIOS since I'm not seeing what you're seeing, naturally, but it should be fairly straightforward.
<yhelphelp> i see 6 entries with USB: usb key, usb fdc...
<yhelphelp> which one is the correct?
<babble> try USB key
<yhelphelp> babble: usb key now in 1st place
<gridcube_> /allserv ghost GridCube ENTEI
<yhelphelp> rebooot now...
<gridcube_> OH SHEE
<gridcube_> D:
<knome> o-ou
<babble> are you asking or telling me what you're doing?
<yhelphelp> finbgers crossed
<yhelphelp> please work
<c_smith> is there anything extra I should be doing with Keytouch to get my keyboard recognized?
<yhelphelp> telling
<Unit193> :D
<babble> you should really quickly see the same boot screen you saw when booted from CD.
<c_smith> I've got the FN keys listed, set the program, yet nothing.
<babble> again, to boot to the LiveCD desktop, choose Try Xubuntu Without Installing
<yhelphelp> that wasnt the righ usb babble .. JACKPOT!!!
<gridcube_> :D new password
<babble> well, as I said, I can't really say for certain what your specific BIOS is or isn't going to want without seeing it
<babble> are you saying it's booting?
<yhelphelp> crap, I was writting and didnt choose any option, is the dafault one !try without installing"?
<yhelphelp> wow
<yhelphelp> it worked
<yhelphelp> and it even recognizes internet!!!
<babble> okay.
<babble> you have a desktop?
<yhelphelp> YES I DO!!!
<babble> finally.
<yhelphelp> ja endlich
<yhelphelp> finally
<babble> From the Apps menu, do Apps > System > GParted
<yhelphelp> i rally believe you should scrap the "nor cursing" rule
<yhelphelp> gparted...
<knome> yhelphelp, disagreed.
<babble> are you asking me something or telling me something?
<yhelphelp> telling, im sorry, its late over here, I feel an urge to say everything I write
<yhelphelp> does that make any sense?
<babble> are you saying you're in GParted?
<yhelphelp> yes
<babble> do you need help to make a new partition in there?
<c_smith> is there any reason Keytouch (nor the default keyboard in the system) doesn't want to work with Xubuntu 12.04?
<yhelphelp> yes
<yhelphelp> sorry, im looking for internet pssword so I can update logs n stuff
<yhelphelp> in crappy craptop
<babble> when you're ready to deal with repartitioning, say so
<knome> yhelphelp, would you please cut down the semi-cursing
<yhelphelp> yes
<knome> thanks
<yhelphelp> i though crap was widely used in america
<knome> so are other words, but #xubuntu is not america
<yhelphelp> babble: i can follow your instructions now...
<yhelphelp> didnt find the password
<babble> in Parted, you should see one large partition (the current system partition with everything on it) and one small partition (swap)
<yhelphelp> linux-swap 5.75GB
<babble> click on the large partition and unmount it (from the Partition menu, choose Unmount)
<babble> tell me when you're ready
<yhelphelp> babble: it is already unmounted: thats why I cannot access any of my data (docs and stuff)
<babble> select that large partition and choose Partition > Move/Resize
<yhelphelp> done
<babble> in there, use the slider to collapse that partition down and leave an unformatted 20gb region.
<babble> (it doesn't need to be exact)
<yhelphelp> ok, leaving a 20GB part to the right of that slider
<babble> now click on that unformatted partition and set it to format as a new ext4 partition
<yhelphelp> free space following (MiB) 20355
<yhelphelp> wait, first I have to apply all operations, dont I?
<babble> we're getting to that
<babble> set the unformatted region as a new ext4 partition.
<yhelphelp> babble: its 19.88GB, too little?
<babble> it will be fine.
<yhelphelp> does it need a label?
<babble> if you get a working system back, you can always come back and rearrange things again.
<babble> you can label it, but when you're running that system, when it's all done, you won't see it
<babble> so label it if you want to, but it'll be irrelevant, mostly.
<yhelphelp> ok, done.. apply?
<babble> now apply
<yhelphelp> all operations?
<yhelphelp> ok
<babble> and go get a coffee
<yhelphelp> i really hope i dont lose anything...
<yhelphelp> here we go
<babble> it's going to run fsck and move stuff around first, so that may take a while.
<yhelphelp> am I sure? no, but i dont have a choice
<yhelphelp> ok
<yhelphelp> can you believe my heart is beating fast?
<babble> when this gets done, two things: 1. Keep a bootable system handy for the next time you need to do something like this and 2. Back up your files.
<yhelphelp> yes, i really need to buy another hdd
<babble> in any case, let Parted do its thing and when that's done, come back
<yhelphelp> are we talking 30 minutes? 45?
<babble> it may depend on the existing partition.
<babble> if it's corrupt, it may take a good while.
<yhelphelp> so the cd-rom i first trid to boot from, thats useless now...
<babble> if the directory structure is okay, it'll just need time to shuffle some files around and make enough contiguous space to make the new partition.
<yhelphelp> tried
<babble> probably. it sounds like a bad burn
<yhelphelp> do bard burns happen often?
<babble> I never burn optical media, so I have no idea these days.
<yhelphelp> is it that unreliable? lol
<babble> I haven't regularly burned disks in at least 10 years.
<babble> so while I didn't have huge issues back then, that was also easily a decade ago, or longer.
<babble> cheap media will more often result in coasters, as it ever did
<yhelphelp> earlier you talked about a 20GB file which could be an issue during partition and relocation, didnt you? May i know what file was that? architecture blueprints?
<yhelphelp> true
<babble> no, it was a VirtualBox disk image.
<yhelphelp> i see
<babble> (blueprints are usually either postscript, or 1-bit TIFFs or similar, so even if the print size is physically large, they're not often multigigabyte files)
<yhelphelp> i dont know that much: i just imagined that the whole structure of a skycrapper could be a huge file...
<yhelphelp> speaking from ignorance
<yhelphelp> or a very long movie with FLAC audio
<babble> a CAD file that has a gazillion splines and vertexes can easily be several gigabytes, but blueprints are just flat files.
<yhelphelp> babble: what is your local time? IIMA?
<babble>  it's 20:45 on Saturday, here.
<yhelphelp> is there a ctrl+t option in xubuntu to see more than one folder at a time?
<yhelphelp> babble: all operations completed
<babble> excellent
<yhelphelp> crap, hope you dont have plans for the next half an hour.. can you help me finish it?
<babble> you're all set to install a clean system
<babble> sure, no problem.
<yhelphelp> reboot?
<babble> run the installer as usual, and JUST do a straight ahead install on that new, empty 20gb partition
<babble> no, install a clean system first :)
<yhelphelp> wait, there is a "install xubuntu 11.10 option in the desktop.. I have to ignore it and log off...
<babble> no you don't, goofyball
<babble> RUN THE INSTALLER
<babble> install on that new partition.
<yhelphelp> goofyball here doesnt understand (how sad...) you want me to click on the "install 11.10" icon right?
<babble> Yes :)
<yhelphelp> this computer currently has ubutu 11.10 on it. what would you like to do?
<yhelphelp> a) install xubuntu alonside ubuntu
<yhelphelp> b) upgrade 11.10 to 11.10 (???)
<yhelphelp> c) erase ubuntu and reinstall
<yhelphelp> d) something else
<yhelphelp> something else, right babble ?
<babble> Something Else...
<babble> you want to select that new 20gb empty partition to install a new system on
<babble> The default options will either erase and install, or try and partition your drive, which we've already done.
<yhelphelp> no root file is defined
<yhelphelp> please correct from partitioning menu
<yhelphelp> please babble , help
<babble> At the installer, choose the 20gb partition, and click Change...
<babble> select JUST the 20gb partition, tell it to use it as an Ext4 partition, mounted as Root
<yhelphelp> babble: use as: EXT4 journaling FS...
<babble> If you want Journaling (you do), yes, and have it format it
<yhelphelp> mount point: I dont see any root, just boot
<babble> but I think Parted does journaled ext4 by default
<babble> the slash
<babble> just the slash with nothing else
<babble>  /
<yhelphelp> a, slash..
<babble> ignore the large partition
<yhelphelp> yes
<babble> don't use it, don't format it, don't do anything to it
<babble> you JUST want the small, new 20gb partition
<babble> and it should automatically recognize swap
<babble> but you can manually define swap too, if you want to
<yhelphelp> babble: I should ignore the large warning too: the FS on this small partition has not been marked for formmatting. everything will be deleted
<babble> it doesn't matter.
<babble> there's nothing on it, remember?
<yhelphelp> proceedbut im so noob im afraid
<babble> the dangerous bit is already done.
<babble> you already repartitioned the drive.
<babble> as long as you don't do anything to touch the remainder of that big partition, you're fine.
<yhelphelp> babble: incidentally, does the computer name matter?
<yhelphelp> or is it just for personification purposes?
<babble> if you've got a LAN at home, you need to know which computer is which
<babble> if this is just your own machine, call it bilbo baggins or whatever you want
<yhelphelp> should I encrypt my home folder?
<babble> I don't; unless this is a portable, you probably don't care.
<yhelphelp> its a laptop, if you mean that
<babble> if you're worried about this computer ever getting stolen, it can't hurt, but I don't use home folder encryption
<yhelphelp> is encryption resource consuming? time consuming?
<babble> it's slower, but not unbearably so
<babble> I keep separate pgp-encrypted archives for certain things I need kept private
<yhelphelp> its wiping swap space for security now
<babble> but I don't see any need for whole-home encryption for me personally
<babble> it's more hassle than it's worth if I need stuff out of /home and I'm on a system without encfs support, for one thing
<babble> and the installer always formats swap, just because it can
<babble> don't worry about it
<yhelphelp> can you say if abiword is a good substitute for libreoffice word?
<babble> I like Abiword, but I use both (Abiword and libreoffice)
<yhelphelp> can you say if IBUS is less problematic with xubuntu? I need to write in chinese sometimes
<yhelphelp> than with ubuntu I mean
<babble> I can't say, sorry
<babble> I don't need anything ibus supports
<yhelphelp> hehe, ok
<yhelphelp> how many econds pass since you push the power button till xubuntu fully loads?
<yhelphelp> seconds
<babble> it depends on what other services you install
<babble> if you have gvfs-backends, boot time increases a tick
<babble> if you enable Gnome or KDE services, time-to-useful desktop increases a bit
<babble> etc
<babble> how's it going?
<babble> a clean install on a blank partition should only need about 10-15 mins.
<yhelphelp> babble: xubuntu's plymouth screen loaded from usb stick looked better than loaded from fresh installation... I am now recording my encryption passphrase (I ticked the box before you answered)
<babble> you're booting into the newly installed system?
<yhelphelp> yes
<babble> okay
<babble> when you boot all the way back to a desktop, let me know
<babble> we're going to try and get your installed packages out of the old system
<babble> actually, I'm not certain, but I think we're going to explicitly need to DISable home folder encryption.
<yhelphelp> fck
<babble> because we're going to have you eventually mount your existing home over on the other partition.
<yhelphelp> true
<yhelphelp> ok
<yhelphelp> working desktop
<yhelphelp> even an update popped up
<yhelphelp> update manager
<babble> see here:
<yhelphelp> I see: 16GB free space in this partition
<babble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption
<babble> We can resize that partition to larger later once you have everything set up
<babble> but bear in mind, MOST of your files are still in /home on the other partition
<babble> and you can still use that as your home directory
<yhelphelp> yes im aware of that
<yhelphelp> but me and my great ideas...
<babble> well, it will encrypt stuff transparently as it mounts
<babble> but again, it's more hassle for me than it's worth
<babble> see that askubuntu question for an easy way to back out of home folder encryption if you want
<babble> now, go ahead and run all necessary updates to start
<babble> then we need to mount your old partition and get your package list out of it
<yhelphelp> babble: I can access my old partition, im listening to music from it
<babble> yes, that's fine, but we're not done yet
<yhelphelp> many many thanks for all the help
<yhelphelp> you do understand im qite exhausted
<yhelphelp> exausted?
<yhelphelp> if you dont mind, ill come by im 16 hours or so
<yhelphelp> back*
<babble> if you can live with it as it is now, fine.
<babble> but you can get your package list out of the old system and you can mount your home
<babble> but come back tomorrow.
<babble> at least you have a working desktop for now.
<yhelphelp> sure...
<yhelphelp> bye then
<babble> see you later
<yhelphelp> wow... 5 hours chatting here
<xubu2>  thunar is having error deleting files from a linked directory. ' can't find or create trash directory?' is this a feature or not? nautilus or dolphin has no issues
<xubu2> how do I get around this? TIA
<xubu2> also icons showing partitions as mounted when they are not?
<xubu2> and mounted partitions listed on fstab is not shown?
<xubu2> btw this is straight xubuntu 12.04 B2 install
<xubu2> anyone?
<xubu2> noone?
<monser> hello
<monser> is there a way to make catfish searching for directories?
<meisterluk> Two days ago I asked here about ideas for my "no sound" problem. I got it fixed. If someone is interested: http://lukas-prokop.at/blog/2012/04/xubuntu-my-no-sound-mystery/ thx anyway
<knome> meisterluk, hey
<knome> meisterluk, are you running anything less than 12.04 ?
<meisterluk> knome: yes, 11.10
<knome> meisterluk, okay, was just asking because we applied a fix to that in 12.04
<meisterluk> knome: oh great :-) (i'll add that to my weblog)
<knome> there have been a few people with still broken sound (mostly related to not be able to unmute)
<knome> i didn't read that carefully enough to know if it's the exactly same bug
<knome> i don't know the defatils of the original bug either, except it fixs unmuting for many
<meisterluk> knome: yeah yeah. In some way I just think it's important to be able to find some fixes on the web. So... :-)
<knome> anyway, pavucontrol will be used over xfce4-mixer in 12.04
<knome> and yeah, i agree about finding the fixes part
<meisterluk> :-)
<hefs> hello, i just did a clean install of xubuntu and i noticed that firefox comes with an add-on that integrates the menu bar into the unity panel. should that be there?
<Sysi> hefs: it's some dependency, doesn't cause trouble but safe to remove
<knome> Sysi, in that case, i wonder why it is dependency
<knome> Sysi, or is it a "recommends" ?
<hefs> all right, there's another one as well: ubuntu firefox modifications. i guess i shouldn't disable that one?
<Sysi> knome: yeah, recommended "dependency", no idea why it's there
<knome> mmh
<hefs> thanks, bye
<c0rtez> hey guys
<nix01new> h 2 unhide startup services
<nix01new> ?
<nix01new> Hello everybody. How to switch off bluetooth daemon at startup?
<koleoptero> open settings manager, select session and startup, go to the application autostart tab and deselect the blueman applet
<dexter__> hi babble
<dexter__> im the partition guy from yesterday
<dexter__> now from xubuntu in small partition
<babble> okay.
<babble> do you have your large partition mounted?
<dexter__> yes
<babble> open a terminal
<dexter__> we are going to move te home folder from large to small partition right?
<babble> no, we're not moving that
<babble> we will eventually mount your existing home
<dexter__> ok, listening
<babble> but let's get your other installed packages first
<babble> open a termina.
<babble> *terminal
<dexter__> done
<babble> cd /media && ls
<dexter__> do I have to paste the output?
<babble> I need to see the name of the large partition as it's mounted.
<dexter__> a1d0a058-a2dc-4f43-b99a-6fa0410496c4
<babble> chroot a1d0 (then hit TAB and it should autocomplete the rest)
<babble> sudo chroot, sorry
<dexter__> done, hit enter now?
<babble> yes
<dexter__> ok
<babble> when it switches root, do cd ~
<dexter__> bash: /dev/null: Permission denied in like 80 lines
<babble> close that terminal.
<babble> open a new terminal.
<dexter__> done
<babble> sudo su
<babble> yes, no, maybe?
<dexter__> GOOFYGEAD CANNOT ENTGER THE CORRECT PASSWORD sorry for the caps
<dexter__> ok done
<babble> when your prompt switches from $ to # say so
<babble> okay. cd /media
<dexter__> the dot is not part of the command, is it?
<babble> no.
<babble> cd /media
<dexter__> done
<babble> chroot a1 <tab>
<dexter__> done
<babble> what's your username on the old installation?
<dexter__> dexter, its also the name in the new one
<dexter__> original me...
<babble> what's your username on the OLD installation?
<babble> cd /home/dexter
<dexter__> done
<babble> cd Documents (or something)
<babble> see if your expected Documents folder has the contents you expect
<dexter__> yes, everything is there
<babble> cd /home/dexter
<dexter__> done
<babble> dpkg --get-selections > installed-packages.txt
<dexter__> done
<babble> close that terminal.
<dexter__> done
<babble> in Thunar, look on the mounted big partition, in your old home folder (dexter) and there should be a file called installed-packages.txt
<nix01new> Thank you. But i meant bluetoothd.
<dexter__> babble, do I have to paste the output?
<babble> yes, no, maybe?
<babble> no. just checking to make sure the file is there. Open Synaptic.
<dexter__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910189/
<dexter__> ok
<babble> make sure all your current updates are done (Mark All Upgrades & Apply)
<babble> if you need to do any upgrades, let it do its thing then let me know when it's done.
<nix01new> Thank you. But i meant bluetoothd.
<dexter__> lots of updated needed: but some of those are gnome... I though I had gotten rid of gnome...
<babble> we'll get to that
<dexter__> unity appmenu integration for firefox??
<dexter__> I though I had gotten ridof unity too
<babble> we're going to use that installed-packages.txt file to return your system to your customized package list
<babble> but let's get all your updates done first
<dexter__> 189MB to download
<babble> let it do it's thing
<dexter__> let you know when im done
<dexter__> i will need, too, help to use the FF of the old partition with all addons and stuff...
<dexter__> same for xchat
<babble> we're going to use that installed-packages.txt file to reinstall all of your packages from your old system
<nix01new> Hi people, how to switch off bluetoothd from startup?
<dexter__> reinstall... but that will erase my configuration, wont it?
<babble> that's why I had you chroot onto the old system, so you could *get* that package list
<babble> no, your personal configs are still in /home/dexter on the larger partition.
<babble> we're going to get to using THAT as well
<dexter__> ok...
<babble> but please don't get ahead of things or you'll be endlessly confused like yesterday
<dexter__> ok
<dexter__> restarting now...
<dexter__> back babble
<babble> okay. all your updates are done?
<dexter__> yes
<babble> open Synaptic
<dexter__> done
<babble> File > Read Markings
<babble> and load that installed-packages.txt file which is in /home/dexter on the big partition.
<dexter__> wow, huge set of files to be added, but "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<babble> in synaptic, click on status
<babble> look in broken and tell me what's broken
<dexter__> done, broken dependencies?
<dexter__> ok
<dexter__> libvlc5 and libvlccore-dev.. unmark them?
<babble> just those two?
<dexter__> yes
<dexter__> vlc project it seems
<babble> go ahead and unmark those and then do apply
<babble> yes, you can install newer vlc from the vlc ppa
<babble> but we'll get to that later.
<babble> unmark the broken packages and do apply
<dexter__> installing 14GB of data
<babble> relogging, brb.
<dexter__> can anyone suggest an estimate of the downloading of 15GB of data through synaptic? 4 hours?
<dexter__> 3.30 hours to go babble
<babble> okay
<dexter__> be back in an hour
<boromir> Can 64-bit version of Xubuntu recognize dual core processors?
<babble> I'm running on a dual core i3 in Xubuntu 11.10
<dexter__> actually i BELIEVE I could have chosen xubuntu11.1064 bits to install in this small partition, isnt that rught?
<babble> it depends on your cpu
<babble> if you have a 64-bit cpu, then yes
<dexter__> babble, can I now (still downloading things) use ff from my old partition?
<babble> it won't work
<dexter__> ok
<babble> it'll be looking for it's shared files and all related stuff on root
<babble> which is over on the other partition still.
<dexter__> 2 hours now...
<Alazare619> anyone here have experience with getting hdmi audio to work? I cant seem to get my hda nvidia to output soundin 10.04
<dexter__> 30 minutes to go...
<ficarra1002> Okay, I guess this question would be better off in #ubuntu, but it has a constant flood of chat
<ficarra1002> And I'm using xubuntu, so yeah
<ficarra1002> I'm having trouble finding a driver for my wireless card, so I used 'windows wireless drivers'
<ficarra1002> And follow the proper instructions for that. And yet, it says device not ready, firmware missing
<ficarra1002> Nope?
<BufferOverflow> There was no question.
<BufferOverflow> Also, you have checked "additional drivers" or "jockey", right?
<ficarra1002> Well, my general question, is any suggestions? Know how to fix this?
<ficarra1002> Additional drivers got nothing
<ficarra1002> What's jockey?
<BufferOverflow> That's the actual progrma name.
<ficarra1002> Ah
<ficarra1002> It returned nothing
<ficarra1002> How would I find drivers for my card, when the card has the most generic name ever?
<ficarra1002> The only way I found it on my windows install, was that the driver was on the dell support page for my computer.
<BufferOverflow> Looking at the model number, and finding the chipset.
<mongy> ficarra1002: lspci | grep Network
<ficarra1002> ...
<ficarra1002> I love you
<ficarra1002> Windows device manager gave me "broadcom 802.11 controller." So did the download page on dell's site. That actually gave me everything.
<dexter__> ia bable going to be back?
<dexter__> is*
<dexter__> hi babble
<mongy> ficarra1002: so what is the complete string
<babble> hi dexter__
<babble> still installing?
<dexter__> Im now donwloading stuff from synaptic, but Im afraid I many need to enlagge the partition... only 5GB free now...
<babble> we can do that, but let it install
<babble> it will fail gracefully if it runs out of space, and we'll deal with enlarging your partition if it does.
<dexter__> ok
<dexter__> I now realize I have lots of "stupid" installations: I dont need all kde language packages, nor do I need all firefox locales to read text in alphabets other than latin... do I?
<babble> you might
<babble> I don't use any non-latin language support, so I'm not certain.
<dexter__> and gnome language packages? I can get rid of those now that im using xfce, cant I?
<babble> it depends on what Gnome services you may have been running previously.
<babble> (I use Gnome services for multimedia keys, among other things.)
<babble> in any case, you're fretting over space, and you don't need to
<babble> we'll enlarge your system partition as necessary
<dexter__> ok
<babble> (we're also not going to KEEP the broken system on the large partition)
<GridCube> dexter__,
<dexter__> GridCube,
<GridCube> you where here yesterday with another name?
<dexter__> yes
<GridCube> please use the same nick all the time
<dexter__> as soon as I start using xchat with the old partition configuration Ill switch to the name for the freenode network,
<dexter__> there is going to be another change
<GridCube> dexter__, use /nick
<GridCube> /nick choosednickname
<babble> if you'll let me take you through this a step at a time instead of blindly rushing ahead, when this is done, your computer will feel exactly like it did before.
<dexter__> babble, I was only informing GridCube
<GridCube> dexter__, please do as babble said
<babble> when you have a working system installed and done, we'll nuke the broken system on the old partition and then set up your /home to mount automatically.
<GridCube> dexter__, he knows
<babble>  /unignore SuperMe
<babble> blargh
<Guest77128> OK, what the hell
<ficarra> Ndiswrapper says installed, detected
<dexter__> babble, free space in small partition 0 bytes, but synaptic keeps installing, no error message showed
<ficarra> Yet, my connections still says 'devices not ready (firmware missing) '
<ficarra> I know i had it work on this laptop a few years ago
<ubuntu_> babble> booted from usb stick
<ubuntu_> now> gparted and resize
<ubuntu_> rite_
<ubuntu_> is babble in_
<ubuntu_> hi babble its now checkin FS for errors
<earspliT> lol funny joke
<earspliT> rebasing to debian
<earspliT> lol happy april fools
<miarf> hi, i've run into a minor annoyance in xubuntu 11.10. whenever I open the settings manager, it opens in the botton right corner of the screen
<miarf> any idea how to make it open in the center of the screen?
<mongy> miarf: devilspie or if using compiz using ccsm
<miarf> thanks, i'll look into it
<miarf> btw, does the window open down there for others as well, or have I messed something up?
<drudogg> i use xubuntu 10.04 and it opens in the bottom left... fyi
<miarf> i see, thanks
<drudogg> too minor for me to care much, but would be nice if it opened center as you describe.
<miarf> actually there seems to be a kind of an intelligent positioning going on
<miarf> if I have something else open in the corner, it'll open somewhere else
<mongy> that's the idea.
<drudogg> you're probably right... it seems to me each window opens in some sort of default location... so there has to be a way to change it.
<mongy> wherever has the most screen space
<mongy> window manager tweaks has the option.
<drudogg> what? intelligence in an OS??  OMG how I am NOT missing Windows...
<mongy> window management tweaks, placement.
<mongy> raise the slider
<miarf> yeah, setting it to the far right works
<miarf> thanks for the advice
<mongy> I use compiz so I just set what window to where and how big
<nabukadnezar43> hi, is there a way to add a user to open serial ports?
<miarf> also, any idea what would be the best way to have a roguelike game (that runs in the terminal) have a larger font than the other terminal windows?
<nabukadnezar43> currently i need to be root to open a port like ttyUSB0
<miarf> adom feels funky with a small font, and irc looks crazy with a large font :)
<Alazare619> ok im having an issue with hdmi audio output
<Alazare619> i have a mcp67 chipset on my motherboard thats nforce 630a i have hdmi out i cna get video no problem i currently have the propeitary driver installed the newest from there site (nvidia)
<Alazare619> any ideas what I get no sound?
<GridCube>  Alazare619 try to configure it with pavucontrol
<Alazare619> pavucontrol?
<Alazare619> GridCube: ??
<GridCube> yes
<Alazare619> what is pavucontrol?
<GridCube> a sound configuration tool
<GridCube> if you dont have install it with sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Alazare619> doing that now however i dont have pulseaudio
<Alazare619> i run alsa
<Alazare619> is that going to cause problems?
<GridCube> Alazare619, xubuntu works better with pavucontrol
<GridCube> thats why it will come as default with 12.04
#xubuntu 2013-03-25
<puff`> When I ssh into my debian box via Xfce terminal, the font colors sometimes get wacky... right now the text I'm typing is black (nearly inviisble on the near-black background) while the irc daemon messages are blue.  Sometimes this corrects itself, other times it doens't  Anybody have a clue what's going on here and how to fix it?
<len_1304> puff, my only thought is what is the background colour on your debian box?
<len_1304> If it is white that would make sense.
<len_1304> You can set the colours of your local terminal to match (black on white)
<puff> len_1304: Pretty sure the debian box is set to defaults.
<len_1304> puff, I wouldn't know what the defaults are, also the irc client might have different colour setup too
<puff> len_1304: Yeah, certainly... I should clarify that sometimes it doesn't dothis, and all the colors are fine, etc.  This is a relatively recent and intermitten problem.
<David-A> puff: you ssh in a terminal only or with remote X11 (-Y)?
<puff> David-A: terminal only.
<len_1304> terminal should be excape sequence colours, maybe missing characters?
<David-A> puff: commands like ls --color and grep --color temporarly change color attributes in the terminal, but (almost) always restore normal colors when done.
<David-A> puff: there may also be Msg of the Day that produce colours, or other commands. if terminated in an uncontrolled way, the terminal colours may be in a strange state.
<len_1304> try esc c
<puff> David-A: Well, dang.  It just happened again... somewhere in my switching around (running screen, have emacs, mutt, and another emacs running the erc irc-client) all of a sudden the primary font color started being white.
<puff> So for now my problem is fixed, but I wish I understood why it happened, and couldthen either prevent it from happening, or know how to fi xit.
<puff> Hm...
<len_1304> puff, esc c is supposed to be Reset to initial state
<puff> Okay, even if I open a new terminal and ssh in and do screen detach and resume, the font stays white... which argues somewhat strongly that this is something going on with debian (or possibly screen), not xubuntu.
<puff> Weird and crazy-making.
<len_1304> For that matter the xfce-terminal has a terminal tab with a reset button.
<len_1304> This probably clears the screen
<len_1304> (as well)
<17SACMW4U> wtf, how did my nick get set to this?
<Gumby> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<alber> hi!
<xubuntu344> Boa noite, Good night
<gmag> boa noite
<gmag> fui
<wayne_> guys anyone have problems with gvfsbackends ? it wont show any networks
<wayne_> ive got gvfs-backends and deps installed and also firewall is disbaled
<Tzinex> hello
<`-_-`> hi
<Tzinex> How did you find out about Xubuntu?
<David-A> distro hopping, more or less
<ash__> i just finished downloading Xubutnu torrent file... when i just extracted the files... I can't find .exe file or .. so called any installing file...
<ash__> help me
<`-_-`> ISO is not for extracting
<ash__> so i have to just burn it into a CD?
<`-_-`> burn it as a disk image or use this to "burn it to USB thumbdrive: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ash__> ohh thanks alot..
<`-_-`> and then boot the computer from the disk (you may have to adjust the boot option in the BIOS so it wont boot windows first)
<Jeasonl> 大家好!为了把上网本接电视放电影 系统从ubuntu换到kubuntu今天又在换xubuntu
<Jeasonl> 真是郁闷
<`-_-`> Jeasonl, try #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-jp
<`-_-`> 很抱歉聽到這個消息
<`-_-`> 你有沒有嘗試過UbuntuTV或 Mythbuntu?
<knome> english only please
<`-_-`>  
<Jeasonl> sorry 刚走开了下
<TheSheep> !cn | Jeasonl
<ubottu> Jeasonl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jeasonl> thanks~!
<nm101010101> hey dudes
<nm101010101> im trying to install a usb wifi card on my xubuntu desktop - does anyone know how to do this?
<koegs> nm101010101: which card? just stick it in and look at lsusb and dmesg
<nm101010101> its a TL-WN723N
<nm101010101> lsusb says its 'Realtek semiconductor corp'
<nm101010101> koegs: dmesg says a lot of things, is there something i can grep to find the important line(s)
<nm101010101> i followed this guide: http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/5413 but after putting the bin in that folder, there is still no wireless interface
<nm101010101> hmmm.... there is no wlan0
<nm101010101> lsusb says its 'Realtek semiconductor corp' and 'couldnt open device, some information will be missing'
<nm101010101> ah rad
<nm101010101> so the driver i installed is the wrong one....
<nm101010101> and here http://www.wireless-driver.com/?s=WN723N says that there exists no Version 3 driver for linux
<nm101010101> what's the next step? is there some way to convert the windows driver into a linux version?
<_genuser_> man this xubuntu alternate CD is really not working.
<_genuser_> it fails right before grub install.
<_genuser_> now, is there a way to install grub manually using the virtual term 2?
<wariosuperstar> Hello, is this a place where I can get help with Xubuntu? Recently, I installed Ubuntu on an old laptop of mine, but it worked too slow. It was because my computer hadn't enough memory. So I installed the Xubuntu packages and removed the Ubuntu packages and turned my system into Xubuntu (version 12.04 to be exact). Since version 12.10 is the latest version, I updated Xubuntu to that version, however after the update, Xubuntu 
<koegs> wariosuperstar: your message is cut after "... update, Xubuntu"
<koegs> messages on IRC are limited
<wariosuperstar> My laptop won't boot properly after updating to 12.10. My laptop screen turns itself of and Xubuntu won't function.
<wariosuperstar> My laptop does boot properly if I attach an extra monitor to my laptop.
<wariosuperstar> How can I make Xubuntu load properly without constantly plugging in an additional monitor.
<ZiulBraz> bom dia
<ZiulBraz> bom dia
<xubuntu259> is there a way to make xubuntu turn off after 30mins of inactivity instead of sleep?
<baizon> xubuntu259: yes?
<xubuntu259> how can i do that?
<baizon> xubuntu259: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530973
<_genuser_> ok, xubuntu alternate cd fails mid install. but after installing grub separately, it boots. but no X. somehow it still got the wifi stuff figured.
<_genuser_> can someone point out where the wifi stuff is? and how to install xfce desktop?
<baizon> _genuser_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu259> baizon: cant register, they banned gmail
<_genuser_> baizon: ok, it's asking for CD. I think I need to enable non CD repos. how would I enable those from cli?
<xubuntu259> so i cant even look in there what the link shows
<TheSheep> _genuser_: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<baizon> xubuntu259: http://forums.hexus.net/software/143266-ubuntu-auto-shut-down-idle.html
<_genuser_> TheSheep: I see. But it only has deb cdrom entries. where would I find the URLs for the repos?
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<_genuser_> TheSheep: thx. :)
<_genuser_> hmmm, I think aptitude is kinda messed up.
<_genuser_> on this install.
<TheSheep> don't forget to do update after editing the sources
<_genuser_> ok, I added http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted universe multiverse to the sources.list file.
<_genuser_> then I ran sudo apt-get update, but it dropped out with an error.
<TheSheep> what error?
<_genuser_> running it again, to get the latest error, from sudo apt-get update.
<_genuser_> hmm, it's just W's. it says duplicate sources entry. you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems.
<_genuser_> so it should be alright, correct?
<TheSheep> yes
<_genuser_> ok, I removed the duplicates. let's see if it can install irssi now.
<_genuser_> an interesting situation.
<_genuser_> when running from livecd, it runs very fast from USB. But when installing the entire OS to a USB (including grub) it's very slooooow.
<_genuser_> ok, sudo apt-get install irssi fails, saying depends: libperl5.14 but it is not going to be installed.
<tomatopotato> any idea why my display does not show up after sleep, i mean its going to suspend and when trying to turn on the display is black
<_genuser_> ok, somehow this system is in a b0rked state. some install such as irssi simply don't work. reporting errors taht stuff is missing like perl.
<koegs> _genuser_: what did you actually install? which cd/iso did you use?
<_genuser_> koegs: I used the alternate xubuntu. it failed at the "install grub" step. later selecting install grub from the menu wanted to always wanted to repartition the drive again and re-install everything.
<_genuser_> koegs: I got the grub installed from cli finally. and rebooted. it boots into a vesa enabled console and even has the wifi stuff remembered from during install. but irssi install fails. not to mention xubuntu-desktop
<tomatopotato> any idea why my display does not show up after sleep, i mean its going to suspend and when trying to turn on the display is black
<_genuser_> tomatopotato: I have seen that before sometimes if the hardware sitautation changes. Example, you put it to sleep, then unplug ac adapter. But wake it before plugging back in the adapter. It's odd but it used to require a hard boot.
<_genuser_> tomatopotato: it would do the same with usb wifi cards too.
<tomatopotato> well it never worked
<koegs> _genuser_: why did you use the alternate?
<tomatopotato> i just wonder if i can get it to work
<_genuser_> koegs: I installed to a 16G usb drive and alternate said it takes 2G of install spaces. Leaving 14G for user apps. or user data.
<_genuser_> koegs: alternate live cd on usb1. run thru install program, specify usb2 as target (skipping hard drive).
<koegs> _genuser_: the alternate iso installs the same apps as the standard iso
<tomatopotato> _genuser_:  do you think its the  nvidia driver?
<koegs> so maybe you should just try the normal iso
<_genuser_> tomatopotato: I didn't haev nvidia in that laptop and didn't have any specifically insatlled nvidia stuff.
<_genuser_> koegs: ok, example: sudo apt-get install irssi says, following packages have unmet dependencies:
<koegs> _genuser_: check the image with md5sum or redownload it, this is not a "normal error" with xubuntu
<_genuser_> koegs: depends: perl-base (=5.14.2-6ubuntu2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<_genuser_> koegs: hmm, I used it on a couple of vmware machines and it worked fine.
<_genuser_> but I suppose I should just use a regular amd64 instead of alternate. It will only take 2.4 more gigs.
<koegs> _genuser_: either that or check the md5sum of the image on your stick, also maybe change the servers to archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<_genuser_> koegs: well, updating the servers, hoping it works.
<ner0x> In regards to the the newest version of Ubuntu, has anyone had problems with setting keyboard shortcuts that include Alt+Shift+Letter?
<_genuser_> is there a ways to not let the standard installer install grub?
<_genuser_> it install it on the first harddrive by default. in the alternate it asks you.
<GridCube> _genuser_, what seems to be the problem?
<_genuser_> GridCube: I'm using the regular xubuntu amd64 iso to install. But I don't want it to install grub. which it just does automatically.
<koegs> it will ask you if you want to install grub
<_genuser_> hmm, ok that was one of the problems that made me install alternate. hopefully, it will work with this one.
<GridCube> _genuser_, it should ask you
<_genuser_> 'coz you know if it deletes my windows 8, heads will roll!
<_genuser_> I mean, it would be fine I suppose if there's a grub on the sda with xubuntu entries that only work then the stick is in.
<_genuser_> another interseting thing: when running the "livecd" from usb, it works very fast.
<_genuser_> when installing the OS to a usb and running that, it's really slow.
<_genuser_> any ideas why that might be?
<Inoki> Yo lads, can anyone tell me where are the settings for the mouse pointer stored, in which file?
<ochosi> Inoki: in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/pointers.xml
<GridCube> _genuser_, grub wont delete the entry to windows 8
<Inoki> ochosi: thank you so much!
<ochosi> np
<contexto> hola ¿se puede instalar libreoffice en xubuntu?
<knome> !es | contexto
<ubottu> contexto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Inoki> By settings values with the command xset m ACCELERATION THRESHOLD that goes globally for both the touchpad and mouse right?
<contexto> ok  muchas gracias
<koegs> _genuser_: the live-cd is loaded to the ram, the installation to usb is not
<_genuser_> ok, went thru the install. it installed grub without asking.
<_genuser_> lol, this is pretty annoying.
<GridCube> _genuser_, whats the problem ? you can tell grub to boot windows 8 first and give it like 2 seconds clock
<GridCube> then if you want to boot linux you do so, knowingly, or just let it trhough and boot windows
<GridCube> dont really see the problem here
<_genuser_> GridCube: just don't want grub on the main sda. why exactly? don't know just don't. but I don't think it's that big a problem for the installer to not have an option that not a lot of people use. I just have to figure out how to make the alternate cd work since it has the option.
<ochosi> _genuser_: when setting up partitions there should be an option to install the bootloader on a different drive
<ochosi> a rather smallish button in the left or right corner, don't remember the exact name and place though
<GridCube> your idea of "lot of people" is missplaced, however there should be an option, i havent done that in a while but there is
<_genuser_> ok, I know there should. but I just went thru the install and it didn't ask me at all.
<len_1304> if you use the something else option there is a big bar across the bottom for where to install grub.
<ochosi> _genuser_: this is the intsaller from 12.10: http://i.stack.imgur.com/nLxrO.png (see "device for boot loader installation")
<len_1304> I use it because I don't want the install to touch my main drive
<_genuser_> ok, since I'm trying this in vmware before trying it on my main machine, the only difference I can think of is: the installer doesn't see multiple drives so doesn't bother me with the choices, whereas with multiple targets for grub, it would.
<len_1304> In my opinion, the use whole disk option, _should_ have this as well. It is required for installing to a USB drive. As the USB drive is the default boot device when plugged in but not if not.
<_genuser_> ochosi: I definitely remember this from before. I think it'd because the vmware only has one target is why it's not showing this screen.
<ochosi> _genuser_: yeah, possible
<_genuser_> :) only way to find out is to do it on the real target.
<_genuser_> besides the most I'd have to do it to download some windows boot fixer to refix winboot. shouldn't be too hard. have done winboot thing in the past.
<n-iCe> hi
<Lucas___> hi
<Lucas___> i'm in some trouble
<Lucas___> anyone here ?
<laite> !ask | Lucas___
<ubottu>  Lucas___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lucas___> ok ;)
<Lucas___> i'm with my Lucid 10.04 LTS, and i want to upgrade
<Lucas___> so i typed : do-release-upgrade
<Lucas___> and got : Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<Lucas___> any idea ?
<Lucas___> (im gonna download the CD and upgrade with... but i think thats not good)
<Lucas___> laite: :)
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> I try to make a shortcut in my main menu. I give the adress /usr/local/MATLAB/R2012a/bin/matlab. when it is created and I click on the shortcut Matlab comes up and disappear right away.. Anybody knows what is that
<bazhang> Peyam, please dont crosspost here.
<Peyam> sorry?
<bazhang> you're asking in #ubuntu at the same time
<Peyam> well it is an xubuntu issue and you people here quite dead
<n-iCe> that's true
<n-iCe> haa
<knome> crossposting is still not allowed
<Peyam> answer so it will not happen
<knome> please check your attitude; we're all volunteers here
<bazhang> thats not the way it works Peyam
<Peyam> crossposting is a good way to get help faster
<bazhang> nope
<Peyam> sorry then
<bazhang> it is a good way to get removed from the channel
<Peyam> bazhang why not you remove urself from this channel and you will just see me in #ubuntu channel ? :)
<Peyam> Don't do that again please. it is insulting
<bazhang> lets move on Peyam
<knome> !guidelines | Peyam, please follow the guidelines and it won't happen again:
<ubottu> Peyam, please follow the guidelines and it won't happen again:: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Peyam> lets move on
<Peyam> doesn anybody know how I solve this problem.
<Peyam> ?
<webus> hi to all
<webus> how can i delete all packages installed tomorrow ?
<webus> sorry
<Peyam> whay
<Peyam> hahaha
<webus> installed yesterday
<webus> i'm installed libreoffice and may be libreoffice depend on some other packages. when screen on my netbook blink
<webus> i want to rollback
<webus> but many packages installed yesterday
<user> Hello, I need some help installing a software
<baizon> user: and the problem is?
<user> I've looked around but I can't install via the tar.bz2 so I downloaded an older debian package and something is still not working :/
<user> I'm new to Linux so I don't exactly understand what the terminal spits out
<baizon> user: http://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<user> When I get to the part that says to execute
<user> ./configure
<user> My terminal says: No suck file or directory
<user> *such
<user> I have read the readme and it says something about ant
<user> Okay when I do the following it says
<user> Unable to find a javac compiler
<baizon> user: what program is it?
<user> Webcamstudio
<user> I am having the problem with a java compiler though I believe
<baizon> user: there is a deb file
<baizon> what happens when you try to install it?
<user> The deb or source?
<baizon> deb
<baizon> you dont need to install from source
<baizon> just install java
<baizon> and run it with: "java WebcamStudio.jar"
<user> I thought I did have java installed
<user> How do I check?
<baizon> java --version
<user> Could not create the java cirtual machine
<user> *virtual
<user> Mayhbe
<user> The enviromental path is wrong>
<user> I am in
<user> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386
<user> I see stuff but maybe it did not fully install?
<baizon> user: have you tried to run the jar file?
<user> Where is the jar file located?
<user> Okay I se one sec
<baizon> in the webcamstudio folder?
<baizon> run: java -jar WebcamStudio.jar
<user> Unable to access jarfile Webcamstudio,jar
<metals> hi... please help... my Drive C doesn't get mounted
<bekks> metals: Do you still use Pinguy?
<metals> :D yeah
<metals> doesn't this happen on Ubuntu?
<bekks> Doesnt matter, really - we just cant support your Pinguy.
<metals> why?
<metals> Pinguy people bite?
<bekks> Because you already have been told in #ubuntu that we dont support Pinguy.
<Unit193> metals: It isn't Xubuntu, go to #PinguyOS for support.
<metals> there is no one there
<metals> why don't ya believe me?
<bekks> We do believe you - but we dont support you just because you cant reach the support of your OS.
<metals> but I had the same problem with my Xubuntu last year
<bekks> To shorten it up: we dont support Pinguy.
<user> Okay, I got the splash screen to show up but then something goes wrong
<recon_lap> might need a bit more to go on there user
<user> Um
<user> I could screenshot the terminal?
<recon_lap> well, what happens after the splash screen shows up
<recon_lap> user: you get to the terminal, do you log in?
<user> Ah sorry you are a different person than I was speaking with earlier
<user> I am trying to run WebcamStudio
<user> The splash screen shows up but then nothing
<recon_lap> user: does your web cam work in other software?
<user> Yes
<recon_lap> have you tried running webcamstudio from the cmd line?
<recon_lap> to see if it give errors
<user> Yes
<recon_lap> and?
<user> I am unsure of what they mean though
<user> I'm new to Linux coming from Windows :$
<recon_lap> pastebin them and give us the link
<user> http://pastebin.com/AALu3jPX
<user> Thank you for helping :)
<recon_lap> ok, your java is not finding com.sun.jna package, so it needs to be installed or you need to set a class path
<user> Erm :/ Could you provider an instruction to do that?
<recon_lap> user: I'll have to see what i can find
<user> Thank you!
<recon_lap> user: check that you have libv4l  installed
<user> I do have it instaled and they did not update
<user> Ubuntu software updater is saying there are updates
<user> Could that help?
<recon_lap> probably, why wont they update?
<user> When I tried to update libv4l via terminal i don't think there was an update. I just realized there were Ubuntu software updates so I am downloading those now
<recon_lap> nice, works well for me here, how are you starting it? " java -jar WebcamStudio.jar" in the same dir as WebcamStudio ?
<user> ccorrect
<user> I open the terminal in /dist/
<user> Then run " java -jar WebcamStudio.jar "
<recon_lap> do 'ls WebcamStudio -l ' in that dir to see if it's there
<user> Well
<user> I did
<recon_lap> of 'ls Webcam* -l'
<user> 'ls WebcamStudio.jar -l'
<recon_lap> or*
<recon_lap> is the jar there?
<user> Yes I think
<user> It's the name in pink
<user> and I am in that folder with the file manager
<user> Thunar
<user> And I right click, Open with Oracle java 7 runtime
<user> And dstill crashes
<recon_lap> should show -rwxrwxr-x 1 mec mec 6898001 Apr 30  2012 WebcamStudio.jar
<user> -rw-rw-r-- 1 james james 6912494 Mar 25 16:35 WebcamStudio.jar
<recon_lap> ok, first it need to be executable, chmod +x WebcamStudio.jar
<user> Okay did that
<recon_lap> java -jar WebcamStudio.jar
<user> Still have problem
<user> -rwxrwxr-x 1 james james 6912494 Mar 25 16:35 WebcamStudio.jar
<recon_lap> apt-cache policy libv4l-0
<xubuntu952> wewe
<xubuntu952> mentre installo
<xubuntu952> un saluto
<knome> !it | xubuntu952
<ubottu> xubuntu952: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user> Did that same problem
<recon_lap> user:  is libv4l-0 installed?
<user> dpkg-query -W "libv4l-0"
<user> ?
<recon_lap> and is FFMPEG installed?
<user> FFMPEG?
<user> I saw that in the README but I thought it was windows only
<user> Let me check if is installed :/
<SunStar> prolly not
<user> ah can't check when installing updates
<user> one sec
<recon_lap> dont seem to be able to get my webcam going in webcamstudio, must read more :)
<user> Hey sorry something went wrong with internet
<recon_lap> np, did you check for ffmpeg
<user> I didn't have it.. I am installing right now. Sorry for stupidity D:
<recon_lap> try this as well to see if you got gstreamer, ' gst-launch videotestsrc !autovideosink '
<user> I will do that after FFMPEG is done
<user> I am fairly certain I don't have gstreaner
<user> I also have another question, the battery monitor does not display?
<user> I have checked under power management and I have it to show all the tim
<Inoki> user: You have to enable the other plugin for indicators.
<user> What do you mean?
<Inoki> user: if the indicator for batter doesn't show up under indicators in the tray enable the notification area plugin.
<Inoki> battery*
<user> Ah it was the notification area
<user> Thank you!
<Inoki> user: yw
<user> Also, some updates failed when  I last tried a couple minutes ago and when I rebooted it said something about /tmp
<user> Ahh! Same problem!
<xubuntu282> aiuto
<xubuntu282> aiutatemi
<knome> xubuntu282, english please
<recon_lap> user: so all those libs installed?
<user> What do you mean?
<recon_lap> user: g-streamer, v4l, ffmpeg
<user> gst-launch videotestsrc !autovideosink
<user> I just installed g-streamer
<user> but i receive
<user> bash: !autovideosink : event not found
<recon_lap> user:  thats ok, same as me, what do you get for echo $PATH
<user> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<recon_lap> ok, what version of webcamstudio did you install?
<user> 0.61
<recon_lap> I went with 0.60 alpha 1 364
<user> I will try that
<user> Worked! :D
<user> Thanks a ton!
<user> Do you have any experience with this software?
<recon_lap> yep, the current alpha is only 2day old , I went for the older one :) , and no experience with webcamstudion, I did some poking around in v4l and java though
<user> Ah
<user> This can make a video file appear as a wecam correct?
<recon_lap> user: looks that way from what I read, but dont know how.
<user> yeah cant get it to work thru my desktop :/ no preview
<recon_lap> user:  think you need to start a deamon to create a video source and a video sink device
<user> How do I do that :o
<recon_lap> user: https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/wiki/BasicDesign
<user> That made very little
<user> sense to  me :/
<recon_lap> user: add a new source '/dev/video0
<user> A new video file?
<recon_lap> /dev/video0 should be your web cam, but add a video source to
<user> I don't see a video0 directory in /dev
<user> ohhh
<user> its a file okay
<user> I found video0 but now what?
<recon_lap> use the + in wcs to open it
<user> okay
<recon_lap> i can get it to take pictures :)
<user> How? :o I added video0 but when I click the play button it stays black
<recon_lap> read what it says in the terminal
<user> Cannot run ffmpeg
<user> http://pastebin.com/YpY25mJ3
<recon_lap> user: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "ffmpeg": error=2, No such file or directory , a clue
<user> Is FFMPEG not isntalled?
<recon_lap> apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<user> Weird I just installed it
<user> What command was I supposed to use>
<recon_lap> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<user> Okay there
<user> Is it supposed to take a pic or display video?
<recon_lap> not sure :)
<user> Alright thanks!
<recon_lap> might be permission problem, are you a member of video group?
<user> yup i am
<user> I think so :o
<recon_lap> and i think you only get a picture, open the desktop as a source
<user> okay um
<user> i opened a video file as source
<user> and it plays now but how do i make it my webcam?
<recon_lap> hmm, I'm geting video0 is too slow! Stopping stream...
<user> Same
<user> It works fine when i load a video file
<recon_lap> user: think you need someone who knows wcs.
<user> ah alright thanks
<user> You've helped a lot though, thanks!
<recon_lap> user: you probably need to tweek the ffmpeg setting, look at that link i gave earlier
<user> okay i will book mark it!
<user> i have to run now thoug
<Barnabas> try running the prg with sudo (just to test)
<user> okay i will real quick
<Barnabas> dont use it as a sollution
<Barnabas> permissions issues perhaps
<recon_lap> user: what should happen is that you get a virtual webcam that you can select like any other
<recon_lap> Barnabas: video0 is too slow! Stopping stream...  <- seems to be the issue
<user> I am not getting the option on Skype :/
<recon_lap> user: video0 is too slow! Stopping stream...  <- seems to be the issue
<user> well
<user> When I run the video file it works fine
<user> Plays the whole thing without an error
<recon_lap> user: how do you mean fine?
<user> It plays the entire video
<recon_lap> user: and if it's streaming a file it does not need to use video0
<user> Yeah
<user> I was just using that to see if it could stream my webcam
<user> I can play the video but I don't get the option in Skype
<user> I am only provided the hardware webcam
<recon_lap> user: there should be a /home/james/.webcamstudio dir with configurations for vedio0
<recon_lap> video0
<recon_lap> and try usnig cheeze , no telling what Skype is doing
<user> Can cheeze stream a video source?
<user> wait
<user> Skype should be showing the other webcam source
<user> Correct?
<recon_lap> no telling what Skype is doing
<user> Yes but
<user> all i have done is add the source to wcs
<user> i have not done anything else and i think i am skipping a step
<user> i have not messed with the entire left panel
<recon_lap> did you add a channel and start it streaming?
<user> how do i tell if it is streaming?
<user> i click the play button but notthing happens
<recon_lap> read the terminal
<user> When I click the play button for channel the terminal does not say anything
<recon_lap> well, I'm running out of ideas. beta software can be a pain though.
<user> I've been looking for days. Do you know of any other software that can use a video source as a virtual webcam?
#xubuntu 2013-03-26
<Need_Help> i have a linux problem can someone help me
<holstein> !ask | Need_Help
<ubottu> Need_Help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Need_Help> I am currently running Xubuntu 12.10 on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard.
<Need_Help> It has 2 x USB 3.0 ports which work perfectly fine, however it also has 8 x USB 2.0 ports which aren't working at all.  These ports worked fine in Windows and my old motherboard had USB 2.0 ports which worked fine in Xubuntu 12.10.
<Need_Help> http://pastie.org/7119362 <--- results of demsg
<Need_Help> dmesg*
<holstein> windows support is irrelevant
<holstein> i would just search aroun the forums to see if someone has that hardware.. i would check the bios.. i would try #ubuntu since its not xubuntu specific
<tresseis> flashplugin-installer: Depends: libnspr4-0d but it is not going to be installed
<tresseis> 12.04
<holstein> tresseis: sudo apt-get update ?? did you run that first?
<tresseis> no
<tresseis> thx
<tresseis> this live desktops almost exactly perfect for what i needed it for, if u get flash going 4 me ill definitely stick with it
<holstein> tresseis: the google-chrome browers is what i use, in order to have the current version of flash
<tresseis> im not used to this instant GIVE ME repo access lol
<tresseis> im used to compiling for a while
<tresseis> yeah buddy u rock
<holstein> cheers!
<tresseis> ill cheers u back once im done compiling gentoo and have a booting system again
<xubuntu711> Hello
<SunStar> hello!
<xubuntu711> I have a problem with my Xubuntu, it's possible to ask a question ?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu711:  sure. That's what this channel is for
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<xubuntu711> Thanks ! Since my last update, Xubuntu si so slowly !
<xubuntu711> For example, when i do a "top" in terminal, the system freeze
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try to run top from a tty then to see what's up
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F2  and log in and ctrl+alt+F7  too get back
<xubuntu711> Or for example in Firefox, menus appaears when i hove with my mouse
<xubuntu711> Ok, i test it
<xubuntu711> When i do your method, no problem. I think it's the user interface which have the problem
<well_laid_lawn> you should be able to see what is using lots of cpu
<well_laid_lawn> in top
<xubuntu711> It's "init"
<well_laid_lawn> that's not good - do you have an old kernel you can select to boot with
<xubuntu711> VirtualBox and Java sometimes.
<xubuntu711> Hum, i look this, just a minute
<dioaiutami> i prayer for your
<brant> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10
<brant> what is th difference between simply apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and actually installing the full xubuntu from disk?
<brant> I just don't know the benifits of each method
<holstein> brant: you could use a smaller iso and install the metapackage.. you could convert another ubuntu version to xubuntu.. using the xubuntu iso is "easier" if you want xubuntu
<brant> So, what is the difference between converting a ubuntu version to xubuntu using the iso as apposed to the apt-get install xubuntu-desktop command?
<GridCube> those two things are the same said different
<GridCube> using apt-get however you get "newer" packages, while using the cd you get "stock"
<brant> right, thanks
<brant> Is there other things about the xubuntu clean install that would be better than adding the xubuntu-desktop session to an existing ubuntu 12.10
<brant> ?
<ochosi> well first of all you'd not get tons of packages that you don't need for xubuntu
<GridCube> you wont get mixed configurations for one, no extra packages, no "conflicts"
<knome> !pure-xfce
<ochosi> and then you wouldn't get any conflicting packages/services
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> brant: "better" is a matter of opinion... if you want to end up with xubuntu only, using the xubuntu iso would be the most direct way
<brant> Thanks guys, my 9yr old is learning how to install linux today, so I think that I will have him reinstall with xubuntu only.
<xubuntu705> Hi, anyone who can help me with samba mount with xubuntu and thunar?
<holstein> xubuntu705: i would just gigolo to connect
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<GridCube> xubuntu705, check that you have svfg-backends installed
<Unit193> (gvfs)
<xubuntu705> It used to work perfectly fine. I just used to Ctrl+L and type smb://progdist.ntnu.no/progdist and then I had to type in username, domain and password - voila. But now it just keeps asking for username, domain and password again and again...
<xubuntu705> (in thunar)
<xubuntu705> I have recently tried Gigolo and it behaves the same way...
<GridCube> gvfs
<xubuntu705> what is gvfs?
<genii-around> gnome virtual filesystem
<xubuntu705> I just checked. I have that installed.
<xubuntu705> I'm no computer expert, only a hobbyist who acknowledge the open source philosophy :-). How do I use gvfs?
<GridCube> you dont, the computer uses it
<xubuntu705> ok, my computers skills are revealed...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> xubuntu705, check again if gvfs-backends its installed
<xubuntu705> yes, backends installed
<xubuntu705> I thought I had tried all solutions google could come up with, but now I found some new: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50197/cannot-connect-to-samba-share-from-nautilus
<xubuntu705> I reckon the same problem applies to Thunar
<holstein> is it a samba server? or a windows box?
<holstein> xubuntu705: ^
<xubuntu705> A server.
<holstein> i would confirm that server side, samabe is setup correctly
<holstein> samba*
<xubuntu705> No problem mapping the same folder through windows.
<holstein> so, you have "a server", probably running samba.. some windows box "mapped" the share, but a xubuntu install is not connecting?
<holstein> can you ping the server?
<xubuntu705> how do I ping the server?
<holstein> xubuntu705: i would ping it my ip address..
<holstein> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<holstein> ping -c 8 192.168.6.6 for example
<xubuntu705> I don't know the ip of the server, I only use the alias: smb://progdist.ntnu.no/progdist.  can I ping that as well? I have to be connected through vpn, but vpn is working fine.
<holstein> xubuntu705: you can go to the server and run "ipconfig" or "ifconfig"
<holstein> xubuntu705: i would go locally.. you are troubleshooting many things, it seems to me
<holstein> i would just gigolo to connect to the ip and test
<nitodj> Buenas tardes a  tod@s..
<xubuntu705> now I succeeded connecting with linux mint on another computer
<nitodj> Alguien me puede solucionar una duda?..gracias
<xubuntu705> same versions of gvfs-files
<holstein> xubuntu705: how?
<holstein> xubuntu705: via IP? with nautilus? thunar?
<knome> !es | nitodj
<ubottu> nitodj: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu705> open file manager (Caja 1.2.1), Ctrl+L, smb://progdist.ntnu.no/progdist, type in username, domain, password
<xubuntu705> (all of this through vpn)
<xubuntu705> this used to work fine with xubuntu before, but no it just keeps requesting my credentials over and over again
<holstein> xubuntu705: what vpn?
<xubuntu705> Cisco
<xubuntu705> on both computers
<holstein> xubuntu705: i would try locally, via IP
<xubuntu705> to access the progdist-server i have to use vpn
<xubuntu705> by the way, when at work, i dont have to use vpn, but the problem is still there
<holstein> what problem?
<holstein> you cant get stock xubuntu to connect to a samba share?
<xubuntu705> right
<xubuntu601> Hi I am trying to install xubuntu, I have burned the .iso to a cd and when I switch my boot device it is not recognixed,. I don't think I have a live cd
<xubuntu705> holstein - i think i'll inspect both smb.conf files and possibly replace the xubuntu-smb.conf with that on the linux mint
<holstein> xubuntu705: keep them backed up, and that should hurt
<xubuntu601> Is there a way to download xubuntu 64 to a laptop and have it install?
<holstein> xubuntu705: ubuntu 64? you mean, 64bit ubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu601: ^^
<xubuntu601> ya
<GridCube> xubuntu601, check the md5 of your iso
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu601> ok
<drc> I understand that 12.04.3 will bump the kernel up from 3.2.X to 3.5.X (iirc), my question is: Does the daily of 12.04.2 contain the  3.2 or 3.5 kernel?
<Unit193> drc: If I remember correctly, it should have the 3.5 kernel.
<drc> Nevermind, I'm wrong
<drc> yeah, Unit193 I should look first and rely on memory :)
<Unit193> Ah, I read that wrong too, but I don't use precise on any desktops, just a server.
<drc> thanks
<xubuntu270> sory i have to ask because i have problems with xubuntus kernell
<xubuntu270> someone to help
<xubuntu270> helppppppppp
<SonikkuAmerica> (Why do people do that?)
<SonikkuAmerica> (They're like "Help! /quit")
<SunStar> they expect instant support, when they dont get an *immediate* answer they feel they are wasting time and go back to googling
<SonikkuAmerica> I guess enhancing Google foo isn't bad... XD
<xubuntu275> hi all
<knome> hello
<xubuntu275> I'm new in Xubuntu.  I 'd like to know your experience in this system
<knome> do you have something specific in mind?
<xubuntu275> Yes !  I need a gpu programming and use opengl 4.x to do it
<knome> opengl isn't my area of expertise, but you should be fine
<SonikkuAmerica> clear
<knome> 500
<knome> clear!
<knome> *BZZZT*
<witiko92> Hello there. I'm failing at setting up my ~/.rhosts file - I create it, fill it with the localhost hostname, then rsh localhost only to be prompted for password. Anyone knows what the problem might be? The file's umask is 644, as it should be, but, for some reason, it appears to be ignored by the daemon.
#xubuntu 2013-03-27
<FernandoB> hello everyone
<David-A> hello
<FernandoB> I suppose i'm having a somewhat "classic" problem of not being able to change the video from 800X600 to 1024X768 with the Atom N2600 on an Eee PC 1025c
<FernandoB> something to do with the driver
<FernandoB> anyone can help
<FernandoB> i would appreciate very much any help given
<knome> !resolution | FernandoB
<ubottu> FernandoB: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FernandoB> thank you ill be sure to check it ou
<nuub> hello. am i correct that this is the channel for xubuntu support? It's a fresh guest install in virtual box if that matters as far as the correct channel for my question?
<holstein> nuub: ask and we'll see if a volunteer can help
<nuub> cool. so, i've installed xubuntu 12.04 lts guest in virtualbox on a ubuntu 12.04lts host. i am able to update through update manager and sudo apt-get. Ran sudo  apt-get upgrade. installed dkms as recommended on vbox website. finally installed vbox guest additions and when I try to run firefox it can't connect to the internet even though host os can browse and everything normally through normal connection and vpn so my question is why n
<nuub> works?
<nuub> works?
<nuub> wired connection also.
<knome> nuub, in network manager, edit the wired connection:
<knome> nuub, make the connection type dhcp (addresses only) and in search domains, type "7.7.7.7, 8.8.8.8"
<knome> and try reconnecting to that network
<Unit193> Might want DNS server, not search domain.
<nuub> ok i'll try
<knome> right, that
<nuub> type both just seperate with comma?
 * knome didn't check the facts :)
<knome> nuub, yup
<nuub> lol
<nuub> brb
<nuub> worked! perfect, thx  knome and unit193 very appreciated
<shape> I have been trying to slove this problem all day. I installed nvidia drivers from a different ppa (x-swat) and  with a kernel update the system wouldn't load the load screen. I have purged all nvidia, deleted xorg.conf,  reinstalled nouveau and xserver-xorg and then I tried to reinstall nvidia-current and it does the same thing.  Doesn't load the login screen (something about etc/default/saned)
<shape> if someone could help me out would be much appreciated because I don't know what to do anymore and I really don't want to noob it out and not learn anything by reinstalling
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have no sound on my Aspire One netbook. " Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)" = Intel HD audio
<XATRIX> If i open alsamixer in console i see controls and the sound device is detectable, but my pulseaudio seem like doesn't want to detect it
<XATRIX> while i play sound - there's no sound at all
<XATRIX> All i have in volume control applet, is Dummy Output
<laite> XATRIX: is pulseaudio started? you could try 'pulseaudio --start' in terminal
<XATRIX> Yeap , it's running
<laite> hm
<XATRIX> I also restarted it
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/wUjK/
<xubuntu682> hola
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu682
<ubottu> xubuntu682: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> :) hola
<xubuntu682> hello
<xubuntu682> from?
<maob> hi, I have no audio output in ubuntu 12.10 minimal xfce DE. With packard bell easynote  v7900
<maob> on pavucontrol I have output dummy I don't know what to do
<len-1304> That means pulseaudio (and probably ALSA) have not seen your audio interface
<len-1304> maob, Is ALSA installed?
<maob> I think so but how can I check it?
<len-1304> When you say ubuntu with minimal xfce, how did you install?
<len-1304> Is this from the minimal ISO?
<maob> yexs
<maob> yes
<len-1304> OK
<len-1304> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<len-1304> Just to make sure
<maob> yes there is
<len-1304> Have you rebooted since installing?
<len-1304> For internal devices the modules are loaded at boot time
<maob> sure
<len-1304> aplay -l
<len-1304> That should list what alsa sees
<maob> fine
<maob> no audio device
<maob> sorry no audio device find
<len-1304> lsmod
<len-1304>  does that show any snd_ modules?
<maob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652485/
<len-1304> That looks like a pretty standard list of  modules.
<maob> len-1304, what can I do?
<len-1304> I'm not sure :)  I wold at least try rebooting, but if you have done that more than once...
<len-1304> does alsamixer run?
<maob> no
<maob> it doesn't run
<len-1304> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<maob> already installed
<maob> to run alsamixer?
<len-1304> Ya I guess if you had aplay.
<len-1304> That is the package alsamixer comes from
<len-1304> does the terminal tell you why alsamixer doesn't run?
<maob> it says file or directory doesn't exist
<len-1304> It looks like the package is not properly installed then
<maob> oh
<len-1304> sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils
<len-1304> Look for errors while installing.
<maob> ok reboot
<genii-around> Might want to do something like sudo apt-get -f install first
<len-1304> genii-around, Thanks
<len-1304> I have installed sound from a mini.iso before without problems, so I am not sure what happened
<maob> again alsamixer doesn't run
<len-1304> is it missing curses?
<len-1304> (what files is missing?)
<maob> I don't know
<maob> :(
<Pici> What happens instead? Do you get an error?
<maob> no
<len-1304> try which alsamixer
<maob> maybe I'll do it again and I'll paste you the result
<len-1304> ( should give /usr/bin/alsamixer)
<maob> ?
<len-1304> type: which alsamixer
<maob> yes
<len-1304> No output?
<maob> (/usr/bin/alsamixer
<len-1304> so alsa-mixer is there, the missing file is something it is looking for
<maob> ok
<len-1304> ls /dev/snd/
<maob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652560/
<len-1304> Is libasound2 installed?
<len-1304> sudo apt-get install libasound2
<xubuntu149> hi don't know if this is the right forum, have a question - does steam work on xubuntu?
<len-1304> maob, is linux-sound-base installed?
<len-1304> maob, linux-sound-base should be installed as alsa-base requires it.
<maob> len-1304 both already installed
<len-1304> Ya, they are both depends of stuff you already have
<len-1304> play -l still shows no devices? I am not sure where to go from here. This is not xfce related though, but general ubuntu
<len-1304> You may find more people in the #ubuntu channel
<len-1304> audio shold work with no DE at all. I have installed audio on headless systems.
<maob> ok
<maob> thank you anyway
<len-1304> there is also an #alsa channel
<len-1304> maob, ^^
<ironi> hi all, trying to install xubuntu 12.10 onan old laptop, have trouble with the desktop loading with a black screen
<ironi> ie there is some blu eon top and bottom
<ironi> but I cant do much, except switch toa terminal with alt-f1 etc
<ironi> any tips?
<bazhang> try nomodeset
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ironi> thanks a lot
<ironi> didn't help, unfortunately...
<bazhang> what video card ironi
<ironi> Most of the screen is black, thesre is some blue on the top and bottom (the black area is widescreen format, basically) and there is blue on top and bottom
<xubuntu625> hi I am looking for some info on Xubuntu os
<bazhang> lspci in a terminal will show it
<xubuntu625> I have a compaq cq-62 laptop and am looking for linux os that is compatible any ideas?
<n-iCe> xubntu
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<ironi> bazhang: ATI Radeon® Xpress 200M (Acer TravelMate 2450)
<bazhang> that seems to be quite an old card
<bazhang> which driver do you have installed for it
<ironi> bazhang: I am just trying to run the 12.10 live cd, to install xubuntu
<bazhang> could be the iso is corrupt then. try to md5 the iso
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ironi> bazhang: can I run the "check disc for defects" on the cd?
<bazhang> sure ironi . I'd do that subsequent to md5 the iso though
<xubuntu625> if I put the xubuntu os on a dvd and then run w/out install that should be minimal intrusion??
<len-1304> Just boot and reboot
<len-1304> It doesn't touch the hard drive
<len-1304> (doesn't write to unless you manually mount it)
<xubuntu625> ok that sounds pretty good
<ironi> bazhang: doesn't match :/
<bazhang> ironi, that would be the issue then
<len-1304> ironi, I would use zsync to correct it if you are downloading with linux
<len-1304> (I don't know if there is a windows tool for that)
<ironi> len-1304: im running mac actually
<len-1304> ironi, I have run linux for so long I have pretty much no experience with anything else.
<ironi> should be able to install zsync, lets see
<ironi> ok, got zsync
<ironi> len-1304: how do I correct it?
<xubuntu625> thanks for the info and I hope to be seeing you again if all goes well :)
<len-1304> Just point zsync at the image.zsync file in the download directory
<ironi> but I have no .zsync file?
<ironi> just an iso file
<len-1304> ok you have 12.10 so...
<len-1304> let me check.
<ironi> len-1304: I could download it again I suppose
<ironi> len-1304: oh now I see, there is one to download on the server
<len-1304> It is much quicker to just download the *.zsync file.
<ironi> got it, running it now
<len-1304> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<len-1304> in the same dir as your iso. (or use the 64bit one)
<len-1304> Oh looks like you got it.
<Unit193> zsync -i oldfile.iso link-to-new.iso   if you want to "continue" from something with a different name.
<ironi> len-1304: yep, and the md5 on my iso file is now correct, will try to burn it again
<ironi> or actually put it on an usb drive :)
<xubuntu677> help with Geforce2 mx/mx/ 400 not working
<abderraouf> Hi
<abderraouf> why you do not remove Global Menu Bar integration on Firefox?
<abderraouf> it is not working
<abderraouf> just taking the space.
<knome> abderraouf, did you read the answer on the mailing list?
<abderraouf> yes :D you sey why it is exist
<abderraouf> and now i sey what if you remove it
<knome> there was also a reason why it isn't possible to remove it
<abderraouf> *_*
<abderraouf> ?
<knome> please read the mail again. it saves both our and your time if you take the time to read the mails answering your questions properly
<Unit193> apt-cache depends firefox > Recommends: firefox-globalmenu  Xubuntu builds with recommends enabled, otherwise there would be a "issues."
<Unit193> s/a//
<abderraouf> Unitl93: Now I understand, good reason, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<abderraouf> What will be the name of Ubuntu 13.10?
<Unit193> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nothere_> hi all
<nothere_> I just have switched from kde to xfce without fresh install.  Every thing is fine except that some settings are reset when a session is loaded at loging
<GridCube> nothere_, what is your question
<nothere_> amongst others the mouse is  allways set to right handed eventhough i have an xinput directive in ~/.xsessionrc swapping the settings similar with the key bindings they are reset again
<GridCube> nothere_, setting it to left handed on the mouse settings doesnt work?
<nothere_> my questions is  now which files either in /etc /var or elsewhere i do have to check if there is some likely residual or default setting which forces mouse and others to be reset
<GridCube> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> nothere_, maybe you will get some hints there ^^^
<nothere_> it works, but i do have to set it after every login anew and for this i have to select lefthanded, righthanded and again lefthanded on the mouse settings dialog before it is switched to lefthanded.
<nothere_> I'll check the link
<xubuntu400> good evening
<nothere_> @GridCube @ubottu didn't help at least as i allready have installed xubuntu-desktop id did not do the full effect. apt-get install --reinstall xubutu-desktop did not do much
<nothere_> I still do have to flip the mous on every login and .xsessionrc is overridden by some program or other settings mechanism when session is loaded.
<GridCube> nothere_, first, ubottu its a bot :P, second the idea was most about removing unwanted packages, in any case, why dont you try making a new user, in order to do this tests of permanency of your settings, if they continue to fail then
<nothere_> ah hm didn't think of that
<GridCube> nothere_, thats weird, maybe you need to set up a xorg.conf file? stating how you want the mouse to behave?
<nothere_> I do have a xorg.conf file and there it says that the pointers are now handled by hal and not to be configured anymore in xorg
<GridCube> yes, thats to be expected
<nothere_> @gridCube you were right with the new user it works
<GridCube> :D eggcelent
<nothere_> so where to look for the broken session settings file or the nasty autostrated program or applet which forces mouse back to right handed and does many other strange things.
<nothere_> where to start systematic search
<GridCube> you should now just erradicate all the configs you dont "need" from your standard user, i usually nuke all of them except for the xchat logs :P
<GridCube> all of .local and .config
<nothere_> you mean ~/.conf what else ?
<GridCube> probably ~/.local
<GridCube> ~/.config has the settings for xfce4
<abderraouf> hi
<abderraouf> how replay for a topic on the maillist?
<GridCube> respond to the mail directly, clic the "respond" icon
<GridCube> and :) hi abderraouf
<GridCube> i've read all of your recommendations, there where... interesting
<GridCube> abderraouf, care to join #xubuntu-devel please :)
<nothere_> GridCube_ that did it now everything is as it should
<GridCube> :D nothere_ excellent im very happy for you
<abderraouf> no one on #xubuntu-devel ^_^
<nothere_> I did not radically clean ~/.conf ~/.local i left configs for evolution and program i have used allready before and continue to use.
<GridCube> P: you just talk, when someone can answer you they wil abderraouf :)
<charlieigg> Hello! I have a question regarding wubi install of Xubuntu. Can anybody assisst me here?
<knome> !anybody | charlieigg
<ubottu> charlieigg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<charlieigg> I want to know if there are any performance limitations when using Xubuntu installed via 'wubi' compared to a normal usb/cd install
<knome> i don't think there are performance limitations as is, but other limitations, yes
<knome> also please note that the latest xubuntu releases do not support wubi
<Myrtti> charlieigg: it's not really meant for prolonged use anyway
#xubuntu 2013-03-28
<xubuntu506> how do i download 7zip
<Unit193> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (quantal), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<Unit193> xubuntu506: You can use USC to get it, or sudo apt-get install p7zip-full  to get it.
<xubuntu506> i type that in erminal?
<xubuntu506> terminal*
<xubuntu506> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<xubuntu506> how can i use usc ?
<xubuntu506> unit193 how do i know if it was downloaded sucessfully?
<Unit193> That command would install it.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<xubuntu506> let's see if it works.. downloading a .zip file
<xubuntu506> wow cant find it
<Unit193> You can use "file-roller", which is called "Archive Manager" in the menus.
<David-A> xubuntu506: zip and 7zip are different things
<xubuntu506> theres no 'extract"
<alch3m157> sup guys
<alch3m157> when i log in, thunar loads instantly as well as my compiz doesnt work - compiz works when i log out and log back in
<alch3m157> any idea why these happen?
<ChesterX> hello everybody, i am using xubuntu 12.10 64bit and want to install zen coding for gedit 3. for some reason the local folder (which i had to create because is was non existent) isn t recognized. any suggestions?
<Seus> i'm having an issue getting my windows 7 machine to connect to a samba share, however my osx box can connect no problems...Using the same username and password on both machines to try and connect...any places to look to see why I'm not able to connect?
<TheSheep> try asking on ##windows perhaps
<TheSheep> they have more experience there
<Seus> ok thanks!
<Kamal_> Does anyone know what the default xfce theme in xubuntu is?
<koegs> Kamal_: greybird
<Kamal_> Yeah right I remember now
<Kamal_> Thanks
<robgobbler> Hello
<robgobbler> Anyone know about ext2fsd?
<robgobbler> trying to read my linux partition from WIndows 7
<robgobbler> no one alive?
<TheSheep> robgobbler: for windows help try ##windows
<scottbomb> Anyone notice issues with Launchpad this morning?
<Jessica898> Is any way to remove icons from desktop ? like trash bin
<baizon> Jessica898: yes
<len-1304> settings manager ->desktop ->icons tab
<len-1304> at the bottom is Default icons where you can remove icons one at a time
<baizon> Jessica898: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/preferences#icons
<len-1304> I use the one at the top to remove all of them... (Icon type)
<Jessica898> thank you :)
<len-1304> np
<ceegee> hi there
<ceegee> I am using xubuntu 12.10 64 bit on my pc with two screens, connected with DVI to a nvidia card. After login to my XFCE session the screen is duplicated (all the same on booth screens). I am able to set one screen as primary and the other one as extended with xrandr, but I have to do this manually on every boot.
<len-1304> ceegee, If you then go to the settings manager and select display
<len-1304> and change anything back and forth, it will save your settings
<ceegee> I tried to put the xrandr command into startup applications in the xfce settings menu, did not work, next try was to set the command in .xprofile, but it failed
<len-1304> xfce has a config daemon that sets up xrandr that wouold over write that.
<ceegee> okay, now I changed the resolution to a lower one, said "keep changes", reverted it back to the original value and kept this change too
<len-1304> if you use the settings manager->display dialog to rotate a screen then put it back to normal it will save the screen setting including possition to the xfce file
<len-1304> So you should be able to reboot and have it stay that way
<len-1304> Just a note
<len-1304> ...
<ceegee> I hope so, if not I will ask you again ;-)
<ceegee> hehe
<len-1304> if you ever boot with only one screen then this set of settings will be lost
<len-1304> Handling dual screens is an area that "needs work"
<holstein> driver support as well
<ceegee> yeah, I see
<holstein> that can be a deal breaker.. driver support
<ceegee> okay guys, I wil give it a try
<ceegee> see you later
<len-1304> bye]
<smudger> hi all
<smudger> can anyone answer a quick easy question
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smudger> kind of poll really so more replies the better
<smudger> ;)
<smudger> what are folks experience with gksudo or gksu?
<holstein> smudger: a poll is probably better for the offtopic channels
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<smudger> yes i know that
<smudger> but when i use it it hangs my system for several minutes
<holstein> smudger: then, i would ask the support question here.. what hangs? gksudo? how? what is the command you are running?
<smudger> its not a poll really - just that i need more foljk to reply to establish if i have an individual problem with my install or its a bug to report
<smudger> say i want to edit a file without changing to root ownership
<bazhang> what file
<smudger> i gksudo leafpad or gedit or even nano
<smudger> any file
<bazhang> which one, be very clear please
<smudger> say fstab for example but its not a good example as it would not be helpful to be told well just use sudo ;)
<bazhang> smudger, best to give the exact issue. not some hypothetical
<smudger> any file
<bazhang> no idea
<smudger> any text file
<smudger> ok so noone else having this problem
<bazhang> you have not described any problem
<smudger> that is what i need to know ;)
<smudger> when i try to open a text file using any text editor in combination with gksudo or gksu the system freezes for a while - a few minutes
<smudger> i don;t see how that is not a problem described but hey i am just human ;)
<bazhang> system settings files, as in /   , are not the same as in your home. thats why there is no answer as you have not given any details at all
<smudger> how can i be more exact than that!
<smudger> ah so i need to check if i get the same delay outside root area
<smudger> well that my small brain can understand
<smudger> k will check
<smudger> may be a while before i get thawed.. maybe not
<justakill> i install pyglet, pygame and pyopengl throw apt-get but i can't find the modules anywhere in my library's
<justakill> threw*
<justakill> i can't import them either
<justakill> anyone know what I can do?
<justakill> or where they are?
<smudger> ok just got thawed after gksudo a backup text file in /home partition area
<smudger> same partion as where my user folder is
<smudger> so ruled out possibility that caused by trying to edit file in root partition
<smudger> but i am assuming that no-one else has this problem since no-one has mentioned it and gksudo is probably prefferred by most as per psychocat link
<smudger> so i will have to check forum more thoroughly and see if anyone else has had same problem before posting a new thread.
<smudger> at least i got a response here that was supportish which is more than can be said for when i tried out mint - where they hang out egos mostly it seems ;)
<smudger> other than this gksu freeze everything else works well for me - 12.04 xubuntu
<smudger> is there some log file somewhere which i can find to see what is happening during the freeze period?
<smudger> that would be helpful to know
<smudger> if anyone knows
<smudger> oh well...
<len-1304> log files are all in /var/log/
<smudger> is there a log of what is happening when programs are executed?
<len-1304> Ones to look at are syslog, messages, auth.log,
<smudger> tnx!
<smudger> very helpful
<smudger> i'll keep this open in case anyone else chips in like that
<smudger> i don;t have a messages file in /var/log
<smudger> in auth log there is a mention not of any problem but the timestamps show a 3 minute delay in completetion of the gksudo request to gedit the file
<len-1304> No problem, I think it mostly there for old time sake, most of the stuff that used to use messages has been split off into its own file.
<smudger> k
<smudger> it may be a conflict with lightdm
<smudger> since gksudo brings up the graphical passwd box
<smudger> even when using nano or something.
<bazhang> nano does not use gksudo
<len-1304> look in the xorg file and in ~/.xsession-errors
<smudger> k
<len-1304> smudger, honestly, for the amount of time people use gksudo, even if it did take time to do anything most people wouldn't notice.
<aicasn-V> hey all. i'm having trouble getting windows name resolution to work and i'm not sure why. i have the winbind package installed (ver 3, not 4) and i have  hosts: files wins dns  in my /etc/nsswitch.conf    i still cannot resolve MyWindowsPC1 from my xubuntu box.  any ideas?
<aicasn-V> to be specific, a couple of utilities can resolve the hostname to an ip, but not all...  getent hosts [hostname] works, ping [hostname] works, but nslookup [hostname] does not and host [hostname] does not
<aicasn-V> most importantly, nor does boost::asio::ip::tcp::resolver
<GridCube> i... understood some of those words
<aicasn-V>  :)  i need a networking guru
<bazhang> ##networking then aicasn-V
<aicasn-V> ah. ty
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu789> lol killin time
<Alexz4nder> I'm having trouble getting XFCE to start after the login screen on Xubuntu 12,04. I've encountered this problem before with the .Xauthority file ownership, but this time there must be something else preventing it from starting up. Anyone have any ideas?
<baizon> Alexz4nder: try removing the .cache folder
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Alexz4nder> I've changed ownership of the .ICEauthority file but that didn't fix it. I can try removing it and see if that works.
<baizon> Alexz4nder: ubottu said remove this file ;)
<Alexz4nder> yes, that's what I was responding to.
<Alexz4nder> I can try the .cache folder after that
<Alexz4nder> neither of those worked
<Alexz4nder> and the GUI doesn't hang. After entering pw, it goes blank (as it normally does), but then goes right back to the login screen.
<Alexz4nder> I've had this identical problem before on another machine, so I looked up the problem and found that changing ownership of .Xauthority fixed it. But now I'm having same problem on another machine and cannot get it to work.
<Alexz4nder> I have to shut down lightdm and do "startxfce4" to get GUI to start up.
<Alexz4nder> that's the only way it works
<Alexz4nder> But then I have another problem. I want to access it remotely. I have Vino installed on the machine that's having the problem, and I'd like to access it with Vinagre.
<Alexz4nder> but X11 won't run, and when it does with "startxfce4", for some reason Vino won't start up.
<Alexz4nder> how would I have the system start up with "startxfce4" instead of "lightdm"?
<Alexz4nder> when I try to start Vino server, I get this message:
<Alexz4nder> WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=[lots of numbers I just replaced] --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<Alexz4nder> ** Message: The desktop sharing service is already running, exiting.
<Alexz4nder> but it's not running.
<Alexz4nder> could it be that "startxfce4" is starting up in ctrl+alt+F8 and the monitor is stuck in ctrl+alt+F7? I've experienced something like that before. I'm trying to do this all remotely right now.
<trewe> anyone an idea were to configure the x and y coordinates of the lightdm window?
<trewe> not in /etc/lightdm/*.conf
#xubuntu 2013-03-29
<m_W> has anyone had trouble with dropping dns? the rest of my network is fine and i can ping googles dns but i it still drops out randomly
<holstein> what dns?
<m_W> any dns it doesnt matter what i set it to
<holstein> m_W: only on that one machine?
<m_W> yes
<m_W> and as i said i can still ping so i know its dns
<holstein> m_W: i dont know that that is true.. you know its isolated to that one machine
<m_W> yeah
<m_W> its a fresh xubuntu install. started right after the updates
<m_W> im thinking bug in the updates but i have no idea what
<holstein> m_W: try the live CD that you installed from.. try booting the older kernel.. if you have other network hardware, try that too
<m_W> i have new hardware is no help. funny thing is im on it right now talking to you but try to go to google or any other site i get unknown host
<m_W> it will come back in a few seconds to go down again
<holstein> m_W: try with the live CD you installed from
<holstein> m_W: then, try booting the older kernel
<holstein> m_W: does it work without issues from the live CD?
<m_W> yes thats why i think its a bug in the updates
<holstein> m_W: and, with the older kernel?
<m_W> booting the old kernal fixes everything im more trying to learn from this than enything
<holstein> m_W: sure, and im trying to help you learn
<holstein> m_W: so, in the installation, booting an older kernel, you have no issues?
<m_W> correct
<holstein> m_W: so, its something to do with the kernel upgrade.. is this wireless?
<m_W> no
<m_W> it is onboard an asues board if that helps
<holstein> m_W: im still not convinced its a dns issue, but i do think its a kernel issue
<m_W> the only reason i am thinking dns is it seems everything else works fine.  as i said i can ping an ip and irc while its down so if that helps narrow it down cause im stumped
<holstein> well, the kernel narrows it down too
<m_W> when is the next kernel update roughly?
<holstein> m_W: depends.. you could try reinstalling that version
<holstein> i would just boot the older one
<m_W> i plan to
<m_W> thanks for the help unfortunately i have to retire work comes too early
<pease> can anyone help me get java and minecraft running?
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Unit193> pease: Checkout http://askubuntu.com/questions/221981/how-to-run-minecraft too.
<pease> thanks
<Carlinhos> What's a light image viewer that supports mousewheel zoom?
<adjen> hi
<adjen> i discover a new great exploit to get root take a look  http://ro0t.dyndns-server.com/
<donnie> Anyone here use bleachbit?
<Con571> Hello, I just installed Ubunt server in a company environment and would like to install a lightweight desktop. Is xubuntu-desktop a good option?
<Dr^Fets> likely
<Dr^Fets> I am fine with xfce
<bekks> It that computer that old that it isnt capable of Unity, KDE, etc? :)
<Con571> xubuntu-desktop is the customized package of xfce from ubuntu?
<bekks> it is the meta package that will pull in xfce.
<Con571> bekks: Not that old but will be using it only as a server and thus require minimum desktop capabilities
<Con571> Would you recommend something else? e.g. is there a lightweight version of gnome ?
<bekks> A server requires no desktop.
<Con571> I'm relatively beginner on linux so I guess some operations might be a little bit easier at the beginning using a desktop
<ochosi> many ppl refer to xfce as "gnome2 light"
<ochosi> not sure that's really accurate, but imo it's really user-friendly while being ressource-efficient
<bekks> Which is entirely wrong.
<bekks> xfce has nothing to do with gnome2 or gnome in general.
<scottbomb> OK I'm getting a weird error. I can't navigate Samba shares all of a sudden. I tried to restart samba and got this error: The program 'samba' is currently not installed. Does anyone know if it was removed recently through updates??
<scottbomb> I am able to open a samba GUI from the settings menu
<scottbomb> Just got a message that keyboard input methods has started. Very weird! Going to reboot...
<scottbomb> launchpad.org is loading a blank page. Anyone else been there this morning?
<holstein> scottbomb: i get http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://launchpad.org/
<holstein> scottbomb: you are talking about http://launchpad.org/ ?
<holstein> you mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<holstein> mabye is https://launchpad.net/ you are wanting?
<scottbomb> I guess it's .net then not .org. Thanks!
<holstein> scottbomb: cheers
<drc> Anyone have a URL for the 12.04 ISO...not .1 or .2, the original 12.04 ?  I can't seem to find one, all I can find is 12.04.2
<bekks> drc: Thats the current version.
<drc> I <know> it's the current version, I want the original version.
<guest-U4KoWp> how do i set myself up as a new user with all the default settings as owner/user?
<holstein> guest-U4KoWp: make the new user, and copy over the ~/home (in theory)
<guest-U4KoWp> from recovery for example
<guest-U4KoWp> k but something in my home may be corrupted as lightdm login loops for me unless i login as guest
<guest-U4KoWp> is there not something like the utility that created my userspace during install?
<holstein> guest-U4KoWp: i would just put over what i want, and test
<bekks> guest-U4KoWp: Did you check the logs?
<holstein> guest-U4KoWp: the data, some of the specific configs.. for example
<guest-U4KoWp> yep i checked the logs nothing amiss from what i can see except that nothing happened after authorisation etc
<foobArrr> drc: the canada mirror seems to still have them: http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/12.04/release/
<guest-U4KoWp> so if a add a new user the only shell config i need to do is add sudo rights?
<foobArrr> (Canada (Ontario))
<drc> foobArrr: Thanks, the torrent doesn't work but the DL does...thanks again.
<scottbomb> Does anyone know how to restart samba in 13.04? I tried "samba restart" and the shell is telling me that samba is not currently installed. I do believe it is as I can browse network shares.
<drc> scottbomb: Does http://askubuntu.com/questions/79078/how-to-restart-samba-server work?
<drc> I don't have samba installed so I can't test it.
<scottbomb> sudo service smbd restart
<scottbomb> ...
<scottbomb> Yes it does, thanks. I wish I had found that page previously.
<guest-U4KoWp> is there a %sudoers group in xubuntu?
<guest-U4KoWp> holstein: so i just adduser newuser and add newuser to group %sudoers  (is that all i have to do?)
<holstein> guest-U4KoWp: depends on what you are doing
<holstein> i was thinking you were doing a fresh install, and restoring from backup
<drc> Does making a newuser pull all the stuff from /etc/skel?  I know a fresh install using a existing /home/$USER doesn't.
<guest-U4KoWp> no i just have a corrupted lightdm login profile or something
<guest-U4KoWp> so i want to avoid a reinstall when i could setup a new user
<eitzei> drc: At least adduser-command uses /etc/skel
<guest-U4KoWp> i have no idea what skel is
<drc> eitzei: Thanks, I've never had to do it, so I wan't sure.
<drc> guest-U4KoWp: some basic config files placed in ~
<guest-U4KoWp> they must be ok it must be specific to the corrpted user
<holstein> guest-U4KoWp: setup the new user.. test.. then pull all the configs from the main user acount and test
<holstein> you will get new config files.. you can replace them with what backups you need/want..
<guest-U4KoWp> how do i set up new user - do i use useradd or adduser?
<holstein> i use sudo adduser
<dimitrirs> algum brasileiro
<dimitrirs> olá pessoal alguém aqui fala português?
<knome> !pt | dimitrirs
<ubottu> dimitrirs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<drc> dimitrirs: !br
<foobArrr> "adduser on the other hand also creates a home directory for the user, populates it with the content of /etc/skel and lets you set the password interactively." http://serverfault.com/questions/218993/whats-the-difference-between-useradd-and-adduser
<foobArrr> I always mix those two up
<dimitrirs> thenks
<guest-U4KoWp> with all these screw  ups i'm creating i sure am getting a crash course in basic admin ..
<drc> best way to learn
<guest-U4KoWp> can i do all this transfer stuff in gui tty7 after logged in as new user?
<drc> guest-U4KoWp: You do know that the $NEWUSER will not have the same UID of the $OLDUSER...usually that's not a problem, but just so you know.
<guest-U4KoWp> uid
<guest-U4KoWp> i will want to remove the old user i think
<guest-U4KoWp> will new user have sudo?
<guest-U4KoWp> drc: will new user have sudo?
<drc> guest-U4KoWp: I would assume it would, seeing as how the 'buntu's don't have a root user, but I've never make a new uswewr, so I can't promise it will.
<drc> and I can't type today :(
<guest-U4KoWp> k holstein said he has made new users so i will try to get his attention ;)
<guest-U4KoWp> holstein: will the new user have sudo by default?
<eitzei> guest-U4KoWp: In my opinion new user isn't sudoer by default. You have to add newuser to sudo groups
<bekks> eitzei: Correct.
<drc> guess he didn't want to wait, but just for the sake of completeness http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<bekks> eitzei: You just have to add the user to the admin group, which is allowed to sudo.
<drc> and I was wrong :)
<drc> again :(
<Unit193> Well, you may actually want to use the sudo group.
<Unit193> !admingroup
<ubottu> Up through Ubuntu 11.10, administrator privileges using sudo was granted to the "admin" Unix group.  In Ubuntu 12.04, privileges are granted to the "sudo" group, for consistency with upstream and Debian.  For compatibility, the "admin" group will continue to have access in 12.04.
<scottbomb> Thunar is driving me insane this morning. It has been browsing network shares just fine until now. I click on a machine and it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server: connection timed out." Every single machine. I do believe smb is configured fine as I have been able to access shares just fine until today. I CAN access them on the command line BTW: thunar 192.168.1.16 pops up thunar with all that machine
<smudger> k added new user and using old user login in shell added to group sudo that must have been setup already. no need to visudo thank god
<smudger> adduser is good thanks
<ChesterX> hi everybody, i am using xubuntu 12.10 . after the latest update today, all my desktop disappeared. any idea why? and how i can fix this?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I'm on centos, and I'm wondering if there's a package available for xfce ui like its packaged for xubuntu.  Is something like that out there?
<TheSheep> bitcycle: you would need to ask on the centos channels
<smudger> new user no longer seems to have usual access rights to shared folder that seems to be 'owned' by old user
<TheSheep> just change the ownership
<TheSheep> or the rights
<smudger> in multiboot system i want myself to have equal access no matter what my username. can i change chown all files to user:users ?
<TheSheep> you can, but that wouldn't do what you think it would
<smudger> explain please ?
<TheSheep> a file or directory can be owned by a single user and group at a time
<TheSheep> but there are access rights for users, group and all other
<smudger> so i just need to change group ownership and access rights
<TheSheep> what you probably want is to change the access rights of the files, not their ownership
<smudger> say a file is owned by a deleted user what happens then?
<TheSheep> nothing
<smudger> so it doesn;t matter
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<TheSheep> what doesn't matter?
<TheSheep> anyways
<smudger> the fact that files are owned by a deleted user
<TheSheep> it matters, just as if it was owned by any other user
<TheSheep> there is no difference whether the user is deleted or not
<smudger> yes but no negative issues arising?
<TheSheep> anyways
<TheSheep> if you just change the righst to all your files, then that will give all users access to them, but any new files would still be a problem
<smudger> why?
<TheSheep> because they would still have the default rights
<smudger> so i need to change the default rights to the top folder?
<TheSheep> that doesn't affect the rights of new files
<TheSheep> you know what, if you don't feel like learning the linux file rights, maybe you shouldn't mess with them
<TheSheep> and not try to force them to behave like on windows
<TheSheep> on the other hand, if you do want to reasearch the topic, it's one google search away
<smudger> i never recall this as a problem before. every time i added a new distro the ownership of eeverything in the shared folder in home changed depending on which username i was logged in as
<TheSheep> they must have used some trick to do that
<smudger> i am new to ubuntu and something different seems to be happening. maybe becuase i've had to create a new user and can;t use the old one due to some corruption issue with lightdm or polkit or something
<smudger> but when i installed xubuntu all the ownerships were changed to reflect the new owner.
<TheSheep> I've never heard before about the "shared folder" behavior you describe, but I don't play too much with various "user friendly" distros recently, so I might have missed it
<smudger> but not persisting if i boot up from another
<TheSheep> I'm sure xubuntu doesn't change any ownerships
<smudger> its just a folder i created in home partition for common files
<smudger> that's all i did
<TheSheep> folder? you mean a directory?
<smudger> yes
<TheSheep> so how would it be special if you created it yourself?
<TheSheep> personally I would hate it if xubuntu changed the rights to my files behind my back
<smudger> well i created it in a previous distro life as joe bloggs
<smudger> if i boot into another distro as fred bloggs they are now owned by fred
<TheSheep> let me guess, with previous distros you only had one user and it always was the first user on that system
<smudger> and back again to joe if i boot in as joe
<smudger> yes
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't *change* the rights, those users just have the same user id
<TheSheep> rights are not by user name, but by user number
<smudger> ah !
<TheSheep> and those are assigned in order in which users are created
<smudger> i would never have discovered that via google
<TheSheep> you would, but that's beside the point
<smudger> unless i knew already..
<TheSheep> how do you think I know it?
<bazhang> manpages
<TheSheep> bitcycle: you got me, but they are on google now too
<TheSheep> bazhang: ^^
<bazhang> perhaps man hier
<TheSheep> bitcycle: sorry, tab fail
<bazhang> heh
<smudger> well there is no point in support channel if man could live by manpages alone ;)
<TheSheep> bazhang: man chown
<bazhang> TheSheep, thanks for the correction
<TheSheep> smudger: no, I was just getting tired explaining and was hoping someone would take over
<smudger> ok so the easiest thing would be to swap user id's?
<TheSheep> I suppose so
<smudger> k i'll try that
<TheSheep> I would create another user just to be safe
<TheSheep> so that you don't lock yourself out
<smudger> k
<TheSheep> I think you would need to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<smudger> etc/shadow i don't know
<smudger> before i just added new user to sudo group - apparently passwd method deprecated or so duckduck told me
<TheSheep> it's like /etc/passwd, but with additional information
<smudger> k i'll research it tnx
<TheSheep> man /etc/passwd
<TheSheep> :D
<smudger> hehe
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> man 5 passwd
<TheSheep> and man 5 shadow
<smudger> do i have to man 5 ?
<smudger> is that page 5
<TheSheep> you need to type 'man 5 passwd' it tells it to look for passw in the section 5 of the man
<smudger> that's actually more user-friendly than i've seen before#
<TheSheep> because there is also passwd in section 2 that it would pick if you didn't specify it
<smudger> much more accessible
<smudger> ah section 5
<TheSheep> you can always do 'man man' :D
<bazhang> smudger, manpages.ubuntu.com if you prefer online
<smudger> k
<smudger> k i am running into a problem that the original user is not showing up as logged in but users and groups seems to think he is and will not allow me to change userid. very persistent.
<smudger> ok terminal method as per manpages worked. now to see if it makes any difference..
<smudger> geronimo it works a treat
<bernz> hi, channel. :-) so... my fairly-standard xubuntu system has two audio output devices, the mainboard built-in audio controller, and an HDMI out on the third-party video card. i'm using an HDMI cable to connect the PC to my TV, but i also have a third-party amplifier that connects with line-audio (not HDMI); i can select my output device, but can i have output mirrored on both devices? i'm comfortable with editing config files :-)
<holstein> i would try pavucontrol
<TheSheep> bazhang: I think you should be able to do it with pavucontrol
<bazhang> TheSheep, sure, sounds right
<bazhang> bernz, ^
<TheSheep> bazhang: my tab is failing today :(
<bernz> pavucontrol? okay, looking into it, thanks :-)
<bernz> right, okay, this is the GUI audio control panel, so... on there, there's a "default" check... what i want, essentially, is to be able to make both devices the "default" (yes, that's strictly speaking nonsense, but you know what i mean ;-) )
<bernz> i want both drivers to produce an audio stream
<bernz> (so i can connect my onboard audio-out to my amplifier)
<bernz> now... IF hdmi works passively, then i could just buy another HDMI cable, and hook that up to my amplifier
<bernz> (i want to be able to play music with the amp, with the TV off)
<holstein> bernz: route what you want, on a per application level in pavucontrol
<bernz> okay, in the 'Playback' tab, processes that are making sound are listed, and i can choose a device... how can i choose more than one, so to speak?
<bernz> it's a picklist; i can only choose one item :-/
<bernz> i want a checklistbox :-]
<bernz> do i need a special ALSA plugin, perhaps?
<holstein> for what?
<holstein> i would just look in pavucontrol and route
<holstein> OR, i migt just do it outside the box.. analog
<smudger> fwiw just found this tip to improve xfce  stuff like making it a lot easier to use the handles to resize windows
<smudger> sudo xfwm4 --replace
<smudger> it doesn;t just pretty up borders but makes the windows a lot more stable and manageable
<smudger> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu
<bernz> holstein, my amp has an HDMI-in, and HDMI-out, so i can pass both A+V through the amp, then on to the TV's HDMI-in, but i only have one cable at the moment. i thought i might be able to get the HDMI audio and analog audio producing the same output (more or less) and run the analog to the amp, so when the TV is off, there's still music. :-]
<bernz> thought there might be a virtual device that's a "cloner" that lets you set up a few slave devices, and then if you set that "device" as your default, it would play to all devices simultaneously
<bernz> oh snap, i just found this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc#Joining_devices_to_make_multichannel ... looks promising
<bernz> actually, even better: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc#Dupe_output_to_multiple_cards
<bazhang> nice find
<socket939> how many african-americans use ubuntu?
<bazhang> socket939, thats not a support question, nor appropriate
<socket939> well, i'm waiting for an answer
<socket939> how many use ubuntu?
<bazhang> socket939, please stop
<socket939> please answer my question
<bazhang> socket939, please see my PM
<socket939> how do i see PMs
<jkas69> hola
<bernz> alright, i'm off to read up on ALSA. bye for now. :-)
<cc> i thought i had this fixed but nope.  im loosing dns it seems to come and go.  all other network tasks work fine but dns lookup fails for a few seconds at a time. i have tryed the old kernal it seemed to work but now is doing it as well.
<itz_>  hi
<itz_>  I need a bit of help
<itz_>  How can I display the window list menu (the thing that pops up when I middle click on desktop) *from a script or a program*?
<bazhang> then ask a question
<itz_>  basically, I want to bind it to a keystroke
<itz_>  hmm anyone?
<holstein> itz_: whats the issue?
<itz_>  How can I display the window list menu (the thing that pops up when I middle click on desktop) *from a script or a program*?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<itz_>  but what is the program I need to start?
<holstein> itz_: not sure.. i used kupfer
<holstein> itz_: when you press the super key?
<itz_>  I have several other Super-X combinations already. I did them just with the xfce GUI.
<itz_>  but this operation is not listed in the GUI.
<holstein> itz_: from a default install is it he superkey menu?
<holstein> the*
<itz_>  hmm I don't know - maybe. because I have used the Super key for things, if there was a defualt binding it is gone.
<holstein> itz_: you can try from a live CD, or as a newuser.. the guest users
<itz_>  ok that is in idea
<itz_>  but even if that works, that will not tell me the program I need to invoke
<holstein> mabye http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/advanced is relevant
<itz_>  it will be just some GUI name for the operation
<holstein> "You can open the menu or window list from the commandline as well. This can be useful for keyboard shortcuts. To open the menu run the command xfdesktop –menu, and for the windowlist use xfdesktop –windowlist. To cause the current running instance to quit, run xfdesktop –quit."
<holstein> from "xfce open menu command" search
<itz_>  Great!! you're a darling.
<Hank_in_SD> I keep getting a java is missing error but I have java installed in xubuntu 12.10 can anyone please help?
<MaxBoivin> Hello, I have a weird problem I don't know if someone will be able to help me; when I maximize a window in xubuntu 12.10 it doesn't go all the way to the bottom panel.
<slarty> hi, does anyone know of a *definitive* solution to sound issues in xubuntu, namely pulse/alsa/Master/Headphone inconsistencies?
<slarty> I'm still using xubuntu 11.10 and have tried  many solutions for over a year to no avail.
<slarty> sorry MaxBoivin, I don't know - possibly your bottom panel is set to 100% transparent?
<MaxBoivin> No, I see my bottom panel.  I only use one panel and there is some dead space between the top of the panel and the botom of the windows... I don't see anything that would stop the windows.
<slarty> and you've right-clicked and played with 'Panel Preferences'? Tried moving it/ changing vertical?
<MaxBoivin> Yes I have tried all this... I have tried adding another panel on top of the panel I have... the window was then going all the way to this new panel.  When I removed this extra panel the window didn't adapt.
<slarty> odd, I'm afraid I don't know an answer sorry
<MaxBoivin> nope
<MaxBoivin> no problem
<slarty> Anyone know of the "proper" way to control sound under xubuntu? Pulse/Alsa, Master/Headphones/PCM shortcuts, mousewheel. == headache for months
<braden_> Is there a way to work around elevated privileges for network setting and other apps that require root? Like network setting... Cant save eth settings... I know I can gksu nm-connection-editor form terminal but what a pain. Should it not prompt me for root access password when required?
#xubuntu 2013-03-30
<donnie> Anyone on, anyone up
<holstein> donnie: mabye.. just ask if you have as support quesion, or check out the OT channel for chat
<donnie> I'm going to be asking about bleachbit
<holstein> donnie: i see you are getting help in #ubuntu..
<donnie> I go to many channels since it's rare for me to get 'help' in this channel
<holstein> donnie: this is not a bleachbit support channel..
<donnie> I'm aware of this however if someone uses it. I'd like to know a couple things. since lately my xubuntu has been so slow. I'm considering shooting my hard drive
<holstein> donnie: ask what you'd like to know.. i would do that in #ubuntu since its not a xubuntu specific question
<donnie> questions like should I 'check' and remove .ds_store? is that a safe option?
<holstein> donnie: i usually find "safe" can be a matter of opinion... do you need to remove it? can you back it up and test removing it?
<holstein> donnie: are you worried about space?
<holstein> id say, if you are not worried about space, leave things as they are
<donnie> No. just wanna know why all of a sudden my computer is being so slow and lagging on everything I try and do
<holstein> http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/documentation
<holstein> donnie: i would test the hardware as well... bad ram or a bad hard drive can seem slow
<holstein> also, nmon helped me a lot
<holstein> !info nmon
<ubottu> nmon (source: nmon): performance monitoring tool for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 13g+debian-1 (quantal), package size 47 kB, installed size 160 kB
<donnie> How would I test my ram?
<holstein> donnie: i use the memtest at bootup.. in grub, or from a live CD
<donnie> Will do.. I'm gonna bleach bit my system, then restart and see whats up :)
<donnie> Thank you
<mujeeb> I installed Xubuntu last night along side Windows 7. I didn't choose side by side install but partitioned and installed the drive myself. Windows 7 now appears on the grub boot menu but when I try to boot into it, it goes into a black screen and then comes back to the grub menu.
<mujeeb> Any ideas what can/should I do
<xubuntu049> I am getting a fatal error installing GRUB bootloader to the same partition as my windows 7 bootloader (i previously had debian setup this way). After the fatal error, I attempt to select a different partition (this time the whole hard drive itself instead of an individual partition) and it says "Installation is complete. You need to start blah blah blah." I reset though, and then it takes me into GRUB rescue mode and tells me th
<Jeenu> I recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 on my Asus X55C-SX078D laptop. One of the remaining hiccups is that the desktop doesn't recognize some of the Fn keyboard functions. For example, adjusting brightness, disabling trackpad etc.
<Jeenu> Some does work. For example, I can mute and adjust volume. I can't adjust brightness
<Jeenu> I can turn off wireless, but can't turn it back on without rebooting
<Jeenu> Any tips please?
<moetunes> I had to add to my kernel line to get that working
<Jeenu> Um... and the line is...
<knome> Jeenu, have you tried searching the web for your laptop model and linux/ubuntu?
<moetunes> I'm not on my laptop atm - yours might work differently
<knome> Jeenu, things like that many times need additional packages to work properly
<knome> Jeenu, or additional config, like moetunes pointed
<Jeenu> I had to do some tweaks to get my trackpad recognize right-click and such
<knome> at least the hardware is certified... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201206-11379/
<Jeenu> That's a relief
<Jeenu> My priority is to disable my trackpad at will. It's large enough that my fingers accidentally touch them and disturbs
<Jeenu> Let me try the forums
<Jeenu> Thanks
<xubuntu956> ciao ;) qui si parla  italiano o inglese?
<knome> !it | xubuntu956
<ubottu> xubuntu956: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<knome> (hello)
<xubuntu956> I try it but no one answer afeter 1  hour i'll try here:)
<xubuntu956> is not too much 5 hour to install xubuntu? I chek md5 and it's correct, I can show sistem info if can help
<knome> xubuntu956, is there a particular point where the installation seems to stop? have you tried running the live session?
<knome> xubuntu956, which xubuntu version are you trying to install?
<xubuntu956> i'll try th 12.04 nd in live work god, don't seem stop but it is very slow to go forward
<knome> xubuntu956, how much ram do you have?
<xubuntu956> I stopped ad 1/4 of second  progress bar, I have 2GB of ram
<knome> what does the installation say it's going at the moment?
<knome> *doing
<xubuntu956> knome: sorry don't remember
<knome> hmm, ok
<xubuntu956> knome: but all installation work very slow
<xubuntu956> knome: before I have uubutu 11.10 and not remember problem to install it, thi is sistem info hope can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660646/
<xubuntu956> no news? :)
<slarty>  Hi, I'm wanting to compile Open Studio from source. ruby and ruby-dev are listed as dependencies and I have installed ruby according to the ruby site - it shows as not installed by "apt-cache policy ruby". How do I satisfy Open Studio?
<slarty> ps - I'm on xubuntu 11.10 32-bit
<jacklk> Hello, how do I change the resolution of the boot screen in Ubuntu? It is too low.
<jacklk> For Xubuntu.
<pietrek> Hi! Is anybody here having problems with Transmission not inhibiting sleep/hibernation under Xubuntu, guys?
<pietrek> I just noticed, I'm getting an error messgage in Transmission's log: error		Unable to inhibit system's hibernation: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<pietrek> I;m geussing that Transmission has a hardcoced gnome-session dependency.Any tip on how to work this around?
<bazhang> what is the behavior in deluge
<pietrek> Haven't tried Deluge. I'd love to stick to Transmission.
<bazhang> ok. just wanted to rule out other issues. check launchpad for bugs
<GermainZ> My system hung during boot due to a kernel panic. I looked at /var/log/kern.log and I can't find it. It's as if that part of the log got skipped.
<GermainZ> Should I be looking elsewhere?
<TheMaster> Kernel panics don't get written, you wouldn't want them to either as the kernel is no longer working right, so could corrupt things rather than writing a log.  You can load panic kernel with kexec, though.
<bekks> GermainZ: Kernel panics cant be logged since the kernel paniced away.
<GermainZ> So I have no way of knowing why it happened?
<TheSheep> it usuall tries to print everything it can on the screen
<TheSheep> usually
<TheSheep> if it still can
<GermainZ> It did, but I didn't take note of it.
<GermainZ> The last few lines mentioned that the kernel couldn't sync if I'm not mistaken but I highly doubt that's useful on its own. :)
<TheSheep> so probably something related to the disk or filesystem
<GermainZ> All the rest of the lines were related to the GPU IIRC, so I'm really not sure.
<GermainZ> I'll remember to take a picture if it happens another time, thanks.
<cheeseboy> i was messing with nvidia then decided to go back to nouveau. now im getting /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../../lib/libGL.so: file not recognized: File truncated. how i fix?
<cheeseboy> someone anyone?
<baizon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cheeseboy> been searching
<bazhang> cheeseboy, please dont crosspost in multiple ubuntu channels
<cheeseboy> please answer
<bazhang> cheeseboy, be patient
<GermainZ> cheeseboy, does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/98827/ati-driver-re-install-fail
<GermainZ> It's not the same issue so I would advise reading before copying/pasting commands.
<cheeseboy> /sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so is empty, not checked.
<cheeseboy> get bunch of that
<GermainZ> When does that happen?
<cheeseboy> running sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<GermainZ> Did you try reinstalling nouveau?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> faster to reinstall ubuntu
<cheeseboy> ....
<xubuntu579> hi , I am so thrilled with my xubuntu 12.04 installation. I got online and saw a site called, "Xubuntu, the Classic Beauty", and did all that they said to do to make Xubuntu all nice and "shiny". It runs wonderful. BUT, I have a broken pc screen, so I am hooked up to a monitor. I went in to "display" to see if I could turn off my broken pc screen, because it just blares at me with broken light. Well, when I went into "display", I 
<xubuntu579> I went into xchat in guest mode. No one seemed to know what to do about that, so I just downloaded a clean Xubuntu 12.04. Could I have gone into safemode and fixed it? and how DO you set "display" to make only the monitor work without totally dissing your sign in.
<TheSheep> you got cut off after `I went into "display"`
<xubuntu579> I went into "display" and tried to set the  mode so I could use only my monitor. It turned it OFF!  I was fine in guest mode and seemed to fix it right there. I downloaded a clean 12.04 installation and started over but am afraid to try 'display" to turn off my computer screen.
<TheSheep> any changes to display will show you a window asking whether everything is allright, and if you don't click it, they will revert in several seconds
<TheSheep> at least that's how it is supposed to work
<xubuntu579> well, should I try it in "guest mode" just in case it screws up?
<TheSheep> or create another user
<xubuntu579> oh, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<xubuntu579> i'm new to linex    I actually fixed a failed Windows Vista with Xubuntu 12.04. I am writing on it right now.
<TheSheep> don't worry, xubuntu is fairly easy
<xubuntu579> where is sudo
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TheSheep> xubuntu579: you can also /msg ubottu for those help snippets
<xubuntu579> do you mean the terminal
<TheSheep> xubuntu579: personally, I like to use xrandr for all the screen-related settings
<xubuntu579> what do you mean?
<xubuntu579> I'm a new user    was a windows user before
<TheSheep> xubuntu579: if you click that link in the first snippet, you should see a howto on adding users, with screenshots and everything
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto <-- this one
<xubuntu579> when you say "first snippet", you mean the part where we sign in? O.K. I will go to that link.
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I mean the text that ubottu gave you when I said !user
<TheSheep> anyways, I need to go, if you have any more trouble, ask here and someone will sooner or later answer
<xubuntu579> sorry, don't get it, only because I'm so knew at it all. O.K. Thanks for the sites. I'll look them up.
<xubuntu579> Does anyone else know how to set "display" to use the monitor? I have a broken pc screen and have a monitor hooked up to it that I use. I wanted to know if there was a way to turn off my pc screen and see only the monitor. Right now, the broken pc screen and the monitor are on.
<xubuntu579> -set the "display" to use the monitor only.
<xubuntu579> I need help setting the "display" to make only the monitor work. I have a broken pc screen and want to turn IT off. Yesterday, I accidentally turned off the monitor when I was messing with the "display" and had to download a clean Xubuntu 12.04. Nobody in xchat knew how to fix that.
<pietrek> Hi everyone!
<pietrek> Is any of you guys using Transmission in Xubuntu here/
<Siapran> Hi, can anyone help me with upgrading my distribution to 12.10 from 11.04?
<Siapran> for some reason the update manager fails to calculate the changes
<Siapran> I get the following error:
<Siapran> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Siapran
<ubottu> Siapran: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Siapran> thanks
<bazhang> np
<Siapran> uhm for some reason the contents of sources.list contain sources from oneiric, not natty
<SuperLag> Anyone here use Dropbox on their Xubuntu install? I'm wondering how you upgrade the version that you install by the nautilus-dropbox package? as that puts the package in a non-standard place
<aisxos> weirdest thing: facebook not accessible from xubuntu 12.04 (ff, chrome). when I enable proxy, all OK. when I use laptop with win 7 all ok. Any ideas?
<SunStar> the proxy has blocked facebook
<aisxos> @sunstar: the weird thing is that WITHOUT proxy it is not working. with proxy everything is ok and all windows clients on same router are ok
<SunStar> can you ping it? the proxy could be feeding you old data it has cached
<aisxos> yes i can. 64 bytes from edge-star-ecmp-13-frc1.facebook.com (173.252.110.27): icmp_req=10 ttl=241 time=165 ms
<SunStar> what error code do you get?
#xubuntu 2013-03-31
<maitake_> hi #xubuntu
<maitake_> just installed xubuntu for the first time and strangely it crashes constantly
<maitake_> adding things to the dock, loading certain software, or clicking on the wrong thing spits me to the login screen
<maitake_> is there a log i could check perhaps?
<holstein> maitake_: i would test as a different user
<maitake_> kk
<maitake_> nope.. same problem :X
<holstein> maitake_: i would look at the graphics driver.. see if that is causing instablitiy
<maitake_> perhaps.. i need to install propietary nvidia drivers?
<holstein> maitake_: i would try that.. i did
<holstein> !nvidia | maitake_
<ubottu> maitake_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<maitake_> oh i know
<maitake_> thanks though
<maitake_> thanks holstein
<maitake_> fixed it :) was a driver issue after all
<holstein> maitake_: cheers!
<heraclitis> How do I remove xubuntu on a windows7/xubuntu 12.04 install, using windows?
<SunStar> delete the partition, resize the windows partition, then use the windows boot disk to re-install the bootloader
<heraclitis> Good deal, SunStar, thanks
<FRO5T> After having bitter experience with linux mint from 2 years, finally took a decision to switch on ubuntu and found that xubuntu to be the best for me. Linux mint and it's newer X server doesn't support anymore the legacy radeon hd series, in order to install ati catalyst 9.3 or older version I had to install mint 13 or previous release - but but but they got issue with the wireless which makes the wireless device to disconnect from the conn
<FRO5T> ected network in about every 15 minutes or less. LMDE become pure wheezy after installing updates and it is wiping every single change that the user has made, and after that update the user has no shutdown or restart buttons. Thanks on xubuntu and their xfce that allowing me to install the xlfrg ati drivers manually. Fuck mint !
<bazhang> FRO5T, no cursing here
<FRO5T> Oh forgot to add, if you disable the ipv6 in sysctl it wont allow you to use any wireless connection. Removing the pidgin or libreoffice Breaks the bloody distro. For my experience with xubuntu for about hour I did all these things without breaking any single line.
<bazhang> FRO5T, MINT shortcomings is not really on topic here
<bazhang> try #xubuntu-offtopic
<FRO5T> well I describe why most of you will never have to go with mint
<bazhang> its not on topic here.
<FRO5T> I remember while installing xubuntu the splash screen image said: join us in our irc channel and express your minds
<bazhang> support here; #xubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<FRO5T> im not seeking support, just expressing my feelings
<bazhang> so /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<FRO5T> ok
<FRO5T> Why there is no option for compression on files after I right click on the file(s), but I got extraction option for already archived file(s) ?
<FRO5T> I've got to manually add the desired file(s) in the archive manager and then create a compressed file(s), that could be done for a 3 seconds if there was a right click compression option..
<heoyea> thunar-archive-plugin
<FRO5T> It came pre-installed by default on 12.04
<heoyea> highlight all the files u want and rightclick
<FRO5T> Doesn't work this method for folders
<heoyea> ?
<FRO5T> I got more than 15 folders and want to compress them to a single archive
<heoyea> works on any file
<FRO5T> The method which you mentioned doesn't work with folders, but with every other File(s)
<heoyea> no issues here
<FRO5T> There is less than 4 hours since I installed xubuntu 12.04
<FRO5T> I found what is causing that issue
<FRO5T> So I CANT compress folders while they are on the Desktop directory
<FRO5T> Lol why is this happening
<FRO5T> How do I bind keys to launch programs in Xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> FRO5T: settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<FRO5T> Thank you
<FRO5T> TheSheep are you Bulgarian ?
<TheSheep> FRO5T: no, polish
<FRO5T> Okay sorry :[
<TheSheep> but I know it's a popular name there
<FRO5T> yes it is ;D
<TheSheep> btw, there is #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<FRO5T> okay thanks
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I hide the menu bar in thunar file manager. so everytime I open a folder the menu bar is gone
<Peyam> How do I reset the default
<TheSheep> Peyam: how did you hide it?
<Peyam> well I click on view> uncheck menu bar
<TheSheep> Peyam: what version of xubuntu is this?
<Peyam> 12.10
<TheSheep> I have that version but I can't see such an option, are you sure this is Thunar?
<Peyam> Open ur home folder
<Peyam> and look at view
<Peyam> in menu bar
<TheSheep> Peyam: http://imgur.com/3gcwhYk
<TheSheep> Peyam: then what?
<Peyam> status bar
<Peyam> mabe
<Peyam> y
<TheSheep> status bar controls the status bar -- at the bottom
<TheSheep> are you sure you are using Thunar and not some other file manager?
<Peyam> I use thunar yes
<Peyam> I dont have the manu in front of me
<Peyam> But I know it was something there
<TheSheep> if you open a terminal window and type 'thunar' and press enter, do you see the same kind of window as normally when you click your home directory?
<Peyam> wait
<Peyam> same windows
<Peyam> sam window
<TheSheep> what does 'thunar --version' say?
<TheSheep> mine is: Thunar 1.4.0 (Xfce 4.10)
<Peyam> 1.6.2
<Peyam> xfce 4.10
<TheSheep> did you install it from some other sources than the official repositories?
<TheSheep> because that's not the version that comes with 12.10
<Peyam> I installed with with xubuntu
<Peyam> I have updated the system so Its maybe updated too
<TheSheep> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 315 kB, installed size 909 kB
<TheSheep> 1.4.0 is the official version
<TheSheep> are you sure that is xubuntu?
<Peyam> Well I havent updated it manually
<Peyam> Yes
<TheSheep> if you type 'apt-cache policy thunar', what url do you get?
<TheSheep> btw, I can't help you with that version of thunar, because I don't know it yet, but you may get better help at #thunar or #xfce
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/ZFNi6Hu7
<TheSheep> so you have it installed from a ppa for xfce 4.12
<Peyam> ohh yeah I was to force to add a ppa to fix my dual screen issue
<Peyam> It maybe came with that
<TheSheep> anyways, best ask at #thunar
<Peyam> haha nobody is there
<TheSheep> then #xfce
<TheSheep> Peyam: you can also try editing ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc
<FRO5T> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230607
<TheSheep> FRO5T: that's something else
<FRO5T> my bad ;[
<TheSheep> Peyam: there should be something like LastMenubarVisible
<Peyam> and?
<TheSheep> FRO5T: no, no, I'm glad that you are helping
<TheSheep> Peyam: it's set to FALSE
<Peyam> haha
<TheSheep> Peyam: set it to TRUE and save
<Peyam> I just needed to press ctrl+m
<TheSheep> \o/
<Peyam> Now I see that my version has the option "uncheck menu bar"
<FRO5T> Wanna have fun - http://imgbox.com/adre9fYs , mint 14 after installing ati drivers ;D
<TheSheep> I suppose we will get it in 13.04
<Peyam> FRO5T: I think Mint has lots of application that are not really neccesarry
<Peyam> FRO5T: do you install the drivers manually?
<TheSheep> FRO5T: yeah, binary drivers suck
<FRO5T> Anyone that wants to tear off his hear must try mint then he will be off for a long time
<TheSheep> that's nice, but this is a xubuntu channel
<FRO5T> im just saying hands off from the mint
<TheSheep> for non-support chat, please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Peyam> FRO5T: Im happy with xubuntu..
<Peyam> but mint has a nice theme
<Peyam> the only thing that attracting me
<FRO5T> I was long time debian & mint user, but after mint 11 everything with it dissapear in several years. Today I've installed xubuntu and I am glad that I did it ;]
<Peyam> it is the perfect dist
<Peyam> even my grandma can use it
<FRO5T> yeah, the freedom of customization reminds me to arch ;D
<FRO5T> See you tomorrow guys
 * Wizard yawns.
<veebull> hello all
<veebull> recently reinstalled xubuntu 12.10 over my old ubuntu 12.10
<veebull> previously I'd had also installed the xubutu packages along with the regular unity desktop, but had too many duplicates, etc.
<Wizard> Duplicates?
<veebull> even then I had some oddness going on with the sound on my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T530) in xubuntu
<veebull> Now with the fresh install, I'm still having issues with intermittent sound - sometimes it works, sometimes after a reboot, it doesn't.
<veebull> any ideas as to why sound would work perfectly in ubuntu/unity but not in xubuntu?
<Wizard> Dunno.
<Wizard> I would launch pavucontrol and check if everything is on place.
<Peyam> hmm
<veebull> well thats interesting....
<veebull> this laptop has dedicated hardware buttons (not function keys) for muting the speaker and mic, as well as volume control.
<veebull> Apparently when I hit 'mute' using the hardware switch, for some reason I'm not able to *un*mute using the same hardware switch.
<veebull> but I was able to unmute the sound using pavucontrol...?
<SunStar> it sends a command to mute.
<veebull> so any guesses why the hardware switch isn't working to un-mute in Xubuntu, but does in regular Ubuntu?
<nooooo> hi
<nooooo> my laptop gets hot and loud in ubuntu but not in win
<nooooo> *xubuntu
<nooooo> when i pull the electric cable off its getting cooler and more silent
<nooooo> how to use the battery-powered mode with the dc cable connected?
#xubuntu 2014-03-24
<nicklas> hello, fresh and updated install on asus ultrabook, with nvidid geforce gt 740m, but cant find the drivers for the card in additional drivers tab. what can i do?
<nicklas> noone?
<knome> nicklas, does the card work as expected?
<Logan85> Can anyone help me get a Logitech Unifying Receiver mouse working on Xubuntu 14.04?
<nitero> hey guys.  having a problem with my native volume control in xubuntu.  only levels 0-2 are working, and the other 30 or so are the same as volume level 2.  i've been trying to figure it out for a while with the ubuntu channels.  wondering if anyone could help?  or could maybe tell me where the issue is - such as Pulse Audio, or ALSA?  i don't really know how to install OSS to replace ALSA / or how I would switch back if I had to...
<Logan85> Got my mouse working.
<carlos_> Hello Colord pack have some problems it can be remove?
<carlos_> Hello
<nicklas> knome, how do you mean? its a new ultrabook: http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/asus/asus-k551lb-xx227h-i7-4500u-8gb-24gb-ssd-750gb-gt740-2gb-w8-p26299885
<nicklas> hello, fresh and updated install on asus ultrabook, with nvidid geforce gt 740m, but cant find the drivers for the card in additional drivers tab. what can i do?
<nicklas> knome, how do you mean? its a new ultrabook: http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/asus/asus-k551lb-xx227h-i7-4500u-8gb-24gb-ssd-750gb-gt740-2gb-w8-p26299885
<fibz_> nicklas, are you able to set the screen resolution to the correct size? (what is the root cause for asking the nvidia driver question?)
<nicklas> fibz_, it works yes, it looks ok. root cause? i want the correct driver so i can use the card fully
<fibz_> dont fix it if it aint broke
<nicklas> fibz_, depends, if you have a ati or nvidia card, and want too use it fully, for 3d programs or gaming, you need the driver
<fibz_> depends on the card and the use.   i usually just end up having more problems with the ati/nvidia drivers
<Gambitmen> Всем привет
<nicklas> fibz_, how can i check what driver is in use? and how do i check performance? dont remember
<Gambitmen> Из России ктонибуть есть нужна помощь
<Gambitmen> From Russia ktonibut there need help
<Gambitmen> From Russia who have some need help
<fibz_> #ubuntu-rs
<fibz_> #ubuntu-rs @ Gambitmen
<Beryl> what dm loads faster than the default lightdm?
<xubuntu533> Hello
<xubuntu533> I've got some problems getting my Dell Latitude D600 working with Xubuntu 12.04.4 - WLAN doesn't work. I installed the b43 driver, but not even the wireless icon is vissible nor do I get any wireless networks viewn by network-manager
<xubuntu533> Can anyone help me with this problem, please?
<baizon> xubuntu533: check if it is detected by the kernel
<xubuntu533> yes it is, my problem is, that b43 driver is installed, function key is working (checked with rfkill list) but no icon and no networks visible
<baizon> xubuntu533: try wicd
<xubuntu533> what is wicd?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<xubuntu533> o.k. I posted my problem in detail under: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212987&p=12966300#post12966300
<Hedgework> Hey, all.  Quick question...I'm not as familiar with *buntu's networking stack as I used to be -- my other machines use wicd -- and I'm trying to figure out a not-annoying way to manage what I'm connected to when using Xubuntu with a different WM (namely i3).  I'm finding that something's changed since last I tried to do this, most importantly that "iwconfig <interface name> scanning" no longer returns a
<Hedgework> list of available APs, and if my wifi chipset gets turned off while I'm not in Xfce4, I am not able to cycle it back on using ifconfig.  I'll suffer a GUI (preferably a lightweight one) if needed, but I'd like things running smoothly in i3.
<Hedgework> Pointers to relevant docs appreciated -- I hate to ask for hand-holding of any kind but web searches keep turning up instructions on using the gui via the Xfce4 applet, which isn't terribly helpful in this context.
<koegs> Hedgework: why not use NetworkManager?
<Hedgework> koegs: that's be fine if I could find documentation on an interface that doesn't kill my workflow.  The man pages for ifconfig and iwconfig don't specify alternate methods for the things I mentioned, and they don't work any more.
<Hedgework> koegs: web search is being unhelpful, as mentioned.
<koegs> Hedgework: i am using awesome-wm and i use the standard way with network-manager/nm-applet
<xubuntu359> hi, can anyone help me regarding installation?>
<koegs> or you use wicd
<Hedgework> xubuntu359: Please ask a specific question, that was too vague to answer.
<xubuntu359> I downloaded the torrent and opened the folder using winrar. but not sure how to continue from there.
<Hedgework> xubuntu359: I would assume (hope) that Windows comes with some way to burn an ISO image to disk or dd-equivalent it onto a USB stick...however not having used Windows since 2000-ish, I'm afraid I can't be more help than that. :(
<Hedgework> (Unless you want me to mail you a DVD :P)
<xubuntu359> dd to USB?
<Kekai> Dodgey DVD
<xubuntu359> sorry i never used linux before. am given one week to dl by my tutor
<Poisoned_Dragon> Afaik, Windows doesn't burn isos.
<Poisoned_Dragon> just use imgburn.
<xubuntu359> i read some forum but am too confuse about the instructions
<xubuntu359> download imgburn?
<Poisoned_Dragon> imgburn is DVD/CD burning software.
<elfy> xubuntu359: you can install unetbootin and use a usb to install from - there is a windows version
<koegs> xubuntu359: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows OR http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<elfy> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<xubuntu359> so after dl into the usb it will be in the usb?
<elfy> well - you don't download it into the usb - unetbootin will create a bootable usb with xubuntu on it
<koegs> no, you need to download it to your hard drive and then put it to the usb-stick with a tool like unetbootin
<elfy> though unetbootin will download for you - never actually done that
<xubuntu359> ok let me try
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a handy feature, if you haven't already gotten the iso
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I don't use unetbootin anymore.
<chaslinux> Is there an alt ISO of xubuntu 14.04 yet or a ftp server where I can pull for pxe installing 14.04?
<elfy> there will not be an alternate for 14.04 - but you should be able to use the net.iso
<xubuntu359> the installation is only 3% now. I clicked distribution: Live x64. not sure if i clicked the right thing
<xubuntu359> i wanted to use the iso image that i alrdy downloaded but not sure what is the file
<elfy> chaslinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211498
<xubuntu359> ?
<chaslinux> Great thanks elfy
<chaslinux> Thanks elfy
<elfy> chaslinux: welcome - hope it helps you
<chaslinux> It does - I'm working from someone else's work on a tftp server. Think I can figure it out now, that helped a lot.
<chaslinux> quit
<chaslinux> oops sorry
<elfy> that's ok - you're allowed to leave the channel ...
<mapp> hi
<mapp> when my net went down earlier xubuntu hasnt reconnected.how can i force this manually
<mapp> so if i lose network connection it doesnt reconnect..if router reboots etc
<holstein> mapp: not here.. but, that can also matter on the server side
<holstein> mapp: i would not reboot the router.. unless, you are willing to reconnect
<holstein> mapp: you can also set the clients to use static IP's outside the DHCP range, all of which is likely more suited for a networking channel..
<mapp> holstein but isnt there a way to have it auto reconnect like windows
<mapp> its set to static atm
<holstein> mapp: in my experiece, windows didnt either
<mapp> oh
<holstein> i just dont stop my router, unless im ready to reset everything
<holstein> some things reconnect, some dont
<xubuntu921> hi everyone
<Beryl> why does thunar use a service for thumbnailing but some other FMs don't, like dolphin, hmm
<knome> Beryl, if something is thumbnailed, it has to be done somewhere in the code
<knome> Beryl, doing it outside thunar isn't necessarily a bad thing, and tumblr does provide the service for any other app as well
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> just trying to figure out what this icon next to my power icon is..
<Beryl> I'm running xubuntu with gdm instead of lightdm and openbox isntead of xfwm lol
<Beryl> the social media crap?
<glitchd> im not sure..
<glitchd> when i right click it, it gives the same options that the battery icon does
<glitchd> im using xubuntu 13.10, and im in a xfce session instead of a xubuntu session.
<glitchd> any other ideas Beryl?
<glitchd> any other ideas Beryl ?
<glitchd> whoops..
#xubuntu 2014-03-25
<David-A> glitchd: when you right click, isn't there a title  at the top of the menu that appears?
<glitchd> David-A, i figured it out just a minute ago actually
<glitchd> i ran across a post that said exactly what it was
<glitchd> its a bug in xubuntu 13.10 and logitech
<glitchd> when i unplugged my nano receiver, the icon disappeared.
<glitchd> so all is good
<Beryl> why is xfwm even used when openbox seems to be better... just sayn'
<knome> because it wouldn't be xubuntu with openbox...
<Beryl> well xubuntu is a suite of software, xfwm is jsut one piece, people like xfce for it's stuff not the wm itself
<Beryl> whisker, panel, thunar, addons, theming
<Beryl> all of the other apps
<Beryl> xog-buntu, xfce/openbox/gdm, all heil xog, all heil xog
<knome> well, feel free to set a project for that up...
<sohail-ahmed> I have xubuntu with purged network-manger. Now I can ping google.co, annd my local lan adresses but I am unable to open google in my browser?
<sohail-ahmed>  any help?
<baizon> sohail-ahmed: ufw is enabled?
<sohail-ahmed> ufw?
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<sohail-ahmed> Baizon, I don't know for sure but perhaps there has to be one. Since I am on internet and at present I using the internet from the same machine with live usb.
<sohail-ahmed> ** I am on interanet
<bazhang> sohail-ahmed, please dont crosspost to multiple ubuntu channels
<sohail-ahmed> bazhang, I did that after i found no one responding to my question there
<Cw3D> Hey folks xfce power manager not starting error reads "Xfce Power Manager is not running Would you like to start it" when I click run I just get the spinning circle
<Cw3D>  lost my battery indicator too
<Cw3D> I'm using ubuntu studio 13.10
<ochosi> Cw3D: have you tried to start xfce4-power-manager from the terminal?
<Cw3D> ochosi: No, I am new to Linux what do I run to do that
<ochosi> you open the terminal as a first step
<Cw3D> ok
<ochosi> should be in the menu in accessories
<ochosi> then type "xfce4-power-manager" and hit enter
<ochosi> then copy-paste the result (copying works with a slightly different shortcut in the terminal)
<ochosi> or just tell me
<ochosi> anyway, you'll know a bit more about why a programme crashes if you start it from the terminal usualyl
<Cw3D> I got nothing just my user name to enter a new command
<Cw3D> xxx@xxx-ThinkPad-T410:~$
<Cw3D> yeah it's weird absolutely nothing from terminal
<Cw3D> I tried "start xfce4-power-manager" and I got "start: Unknown job: xfce4-power-manager"
<ochosi> Cw3D: without "start"
<ochosi> you gotta follow the instructions i gave you, you know ;)
<ochosi> anyhoo, gotta go
<Cw3D> alright I tried it boath ways. but thanks for your effort :)
<Cw3D> I'll look into starting it from terminal that seems like a good idea.
<rafals1> Hello, I have a question, I have Lenovo Z510 (Optimus with Intel HD4600 and Nvidia GT740M as 3D Card) and I have a problem to use an external monitor. in Xorg.log I do not see anything. I was trying with Fedora live or Zorin Line(some Debian distro) and there is no problem with an external monitor. Does anyone have some similar problem ? I was comparing packages list. I do not how to check or "download" actual Xorg config because Xorg.conf doesn't exi
<rafals1> st.
<zadkiel> Hi everyone
<bgardner> zadkiel: Hello
<zadkiel> Is this a good place to ask a question I haven't found answers to elsewhere?
<bazhang> for xubuntu support, yes
<zadkiel> Good, I didn't want to barge in with unrelated stuff. So, my problem is sound related. I've googled all over the place for topics about headphones not working in xubuntu 13.10 and haven't anything helpful.
<zadkiel> Can someone give me some names to search for related to the audio jack handling in Linux?
<zadkiel> Pulseaudio and alsamixer are working fine afaik but I intermittently don't get output to the headphone jack
<bazhang> check it's not muted in alsamixer (in terminal)
<zadkiel> I looked, it's not
<bazhang> what about pavucontrol / padevchooser
<zadkiel> pavucontrol reports audio levels, even though there is no out signal
<zadkiel> padevchooser I didn't look into
<zadkiel> Is there a detailed page, out of the ubuntuverse collating information about these topics? I fell like I've been over every page mentioning audio on the wiki & forums
<zadkiel> Well, thanks for helping bazhang. I think I'm going to nuke pulse and see what I can do from there
<xubuntu333> Hello. I have a problem xrandr : "Failed to get size of gamma for output default" I use NVIDIA Geforce FX5200 with nvidia-173
<xubuntu092> Hi, I am novice with Xubuntu 12.04.4. My problem is that I cannot get laser printer Canon i-sensys LBP7010C to work.
<holstein> xubuntu092: it may not be able to work.. maybe the manufacturer doesnt allow or provide linux support.. i usually use the GUI wizard to try many different drivers on printers that are not able to be supported in linux
<xubuntu092> thanks holstein, I'll try that
<Dr_No> congrats for an excellent distro, well done xubuntu!
<Dr_No> keep up the good work guys
<SergioAD> Hello I am using Xubuntu 14.04, I have a little problem how can I remove the CSSD decorations from the Gnome 3.10 apps?
<SergioAD> Gthumb looks awfull with them
<alcides> guys, where is terminalrc is xubuntu 13.10? I want to change my terminal colors...
<elfy> alcides: .bashrc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<koegs> alcides: ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<alcides> [alcides@proteus:~/.config/xfce4]$ pwd
<alcides> [alcides@proteus:~/.config/xfce4]$ ls
<alcides> desktop  helpers.rc  panel  src  xfconf  xfwm4
<alcides> [alcides@proteus:~/.config/xfce4]$
<alcides> koegs I don't have this 'terminal' dir
<koegs> alcides: did you change something in xfce4-terminal? if not, no file is generated inbefore
<alcides> not yet
<alcides> so... I have to change it to get the folder?
<koegs> either create the directory and the file or just change something in the config of xfce4-terminal and the file will be created
<alcides> ok
<alcides> thanks koegs
<alcides> right now I don't have local access
<alcides> I don't know what I can do
<koegs> hm?
<alcides> to change xfce4-terminal config using gui
<koegs> just open xfce4-terminal, right-click, "settings"
<Pici> koegs suggested that you could just create the directory and file instead...
<xubuntu405> hi everyone
<xubuntu405> i have a problem
<xubuntu405> with xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu405> when i try to browse a shared folder
<xubuntu405> i get asked for a password
<xubuntu405> and i dont know the password
<holstein> xubuntu405: try pinging the host machine.. confirm that the share is being shared, if possible.. try and see *exactly* where the breakdown is
<xubuntu405> i want to configure that password setting but i dont know where are the settings
<holstein> i usually just setup ssh servers on my boxes, and use gigolo to connect, if im not needing a permenant connection
<holstein> xubuntu405: server side, typically. and you are addressing this from the client, as i read
<xubuntu405> yes
<xubuntu405> how can i set up a ssh server?
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> !openssh
<holstein> xubuntu405: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring is where i would start
<xubuntu405> ok ty
<Beryl> screensaver off, screen set to go off after 50 mins.. but for some reason it goes off after 10 mins...
<ochosi> Beryl: what version of xubuntu?
<Beryl> 13.10
<Beryl> up to date, nvidia drivers
<Beryl> no screensaver service
<Beryl> yet it still blanks after 10 mins instead of the time i have ti set to.
<ochosi> check xset -q
<Beryl> DPMS (Energy Star):   Standby: 2700    Suspend: 0    Off: 3000   DPMS is Enabled   Monitor is On
<Beryl> well it sure is turning off faster than 2700 seconds
<ochosi> yeah, screensaver
<ochosi> not dpms
<ochosi> do "xset -q | grep Saver" if you don't see it
<Beryl> Screen Saver:   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes   timeout:  0    cycle:  0
<ochosi> usually it's set to 10mins by default
<ochosi> i.e. 600
<Beryl> well it's blankign after 10 mins despite being 0, hmm
<ochosi> that's why i presumed it would be that
<ochosi> but if it's already set to 0 then i'm not sure
<Beryl> i wonder what else can blank
<Beryl> i see the fadeout, then it blanks
<ochosi> ok, with fadeout it can't be X11's screensaver extension
<ochosi> try xscreensaver's settings then
<Mr_SpeedArt> Hello
<Beryl> hmm, xscreensaver is set to 10 mins and it was on even though i had it set off... and there's no service running, something must call it
<Mr_SpeedArt> It is possible to have intel & nvidia drivers installed all toghether?
<Beryl> you can but if you touch the nvidia control panel it'll ruin the settings
<Beryl> mixing open source driver gpus seems easier, but nvidia has awful 3d with the open drivers
<ochosi> Beryl: no clue, havent used xscreensaver in a while
<Beryl> why does xubuntu use the sound indicator instead of the sound panel item, hmm
<Beryl> ochosi: i removed it entirely, can't call something that doesn't exist :P
<Beryl> xubuntu sure is quick on a cheap old ssd, intel x40v
<Beryl> What's the closest thing to mousepad with syntax highlighting? gedit has a ton of weird deps
<holstein> i like gedit.. i just get it, cause im used to it
<holstein> should be able to install it with minimal deps
<ochosi> Beryl: mousepad has syntax highlighting
<knome> ...in the latest version, which will be in 14.04
<Beryl> well, one of my two xubuntu installs is 14.04...
<Beryl> aww man there's no syntax highlighting for some of the  languages i use
<Beryl> where are the scripts for highlight licated?
<Azelphur> I dunno if anybody has noticed, but look at the screenshot on the front page of http://xubuntu.org, specifically at the date in the panel.
<knome> Azelphur, noticed numerous times.
<Azelphur> hehe
<bekks> So whats that noticable at the date? :)
<Azelphur> is there a technical explanation, or is it just a joke? :P
<Azelphur> bekks: the day is supposedly "Sex", even though the language on the screenshots is set to English :P
<elfy> locale is Portuguese I assume
 * knome breathes out slowly
<Azelphur> elfy: that's what I thought, but nothing else anywhere on any of the screenshots is translated
<bekks> Uh, oh. He said the s word :D
<knome> is that really the only thing the users notice on the website?
<knome> maybe we should move the main message of our website into subliminal messages
<Azelphur> hahaha yes :P
<bekks> OR just use jpeg2ascii :P
<knome> consider this discussion done and move on. further general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic
<Azelphur> Sorry, didn't realise discussion about the xubuntu website was offtopic on the xubuntu irc channel ;)
#xubuntu 2014-03-26
<nlsthzn> hi, installed latest daily of 14.04 yesterday and I don't have a volume indicator in the panel? Known issue or my bad luck?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|nlsthzn, ask in the other channel
<ubottu> nlsthzn, ask in the other channel: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<nlsthzn> k, thanks cfhowlett
<Unit193> nlsthzn: Run updates, it'll be fixed.
<nlsthzn> Unit193: ... ok thanks Unit193... when I get home I will do so
<dna_> I'm not able to use the firefox shortcut for private browsing in xubuntu
<dna_> anyone knows why?
<CaRlitos83> salve
<Hedgework> salve!
<Hedgework> CaRlitos83: Lingua Latina vocesque?  (sorry if mine is rusty as hell)
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CaRlitos83> Hedgework:  ce un canale dove trovo gente italiana?
<CaRlitos83> ok grazie
<Hedgework> CaRlitos83: No, sorry. :(
 * Hedgework can fake it a little (spoken) from Latin, but not enough to write it.
<cicco> salve
<cicco> buonasera ^^
<xubuntu212> %o doesn't seem to work for ornate day of the week. is it different for xubuntu?
<fballs> Can someone help me delete a menu item from alacarte? it doesn't show up in the main menu editor.
<fballs> i've even tried apt-get purge alacarte and reinstalling
<fballs> its still there
<fballs> anyone? bueller?
<fballs> i'm surprised how buggy alacarte is
<fballs> seems if one creates a new item with an invalid command it doesn't show up on the editor list, but does show up on the menu
<fballs> and can't be deleted
<fballs> also the Restore System Configuration button does nothing
<SergioAD> hello I got a problem with steam on Xubuntu 14.04 beta 2
<SergioAD> here it is
<SergioAD> http://pastebin.com/wyA0L1Pj
<Unit193> SergioAD: That seems to maybe indicate it can't find a file from the libudev1 package.
<SergioAD> how ca I fix it Unit193
<SergioAD> ?
<fballs> could be missing the dev package
<fballs> or perhaps the filename is different or in another location
<SergioAD> I see
<mapp> install the package maybe
<fballs> try installing or search for libudev.so
<SergioAD> I have tried it but I have installed it
<fballs> if you can find that, you can create a symbolic link
<fballs> using ln -s
<SergioAD> I see, it is on the /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.3.5
<SergioAD> my system is x64
<fballs> so from a terminal type 'ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.3.5 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1'
<fballs> (might need to sudo)
<SergioAD> Nope. I has not worked
<fballs> same error?
<SergioAD> yep, I will try‌ installing the i586 lib
<fballs> oh...maybe put the link in /usr/lib
<xubuntu_newbie_4> Hi all.  Trying to install the kernel headers for 3.8.0-35-generic using apt-get.  apt-cache search linux-headers returns hits for only 3.11.0.  Do I bite the bullet and upgrade the kernel, or is there some source I could get the header package from?
<xubuntu_newbie_4> This is a 3.10 installation, upgraded from 13.04
<xubuntu_newbie_4> *13.10
<xubuntu_newbie_4> Figured out my own problem.  I updated to 3.11.0-18, but neglected to update grub, so I'm booting into the old kernel.
<xubuntu_newbie_4> Thanks for the rubber duckie debugging on this.
<xubuntu243> hi
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu243
<ubottu> xubuntu243: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> slickymaster, gone already
<slickymaster> yeah, I noticed whentab completion didn't do what's expexted
<slickymaster> s/expexted/expected
<HoNgOuRu> hi... how do I stop the X server ?? sudo service lightdm stop si not working... I need to install propietary drivers for my new vcard... I'm running xubuntu 13.10 64 bits
<knome> you shouldn't need to stop the X server to do that, use the additional drivers dialog
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> Where does one go for 14.04 questions?
<knome> rfleming, #ubuntu+1 is the general channel for those
#xubuntu 2014-03-27
<lovely_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160368/
<lovely_> xrandr issues
<Unit193> !crosspost | lovely_
<ubottu> lovely_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<delt> Hello
<delt> my system can't boot from my usb stick :(
<holstein> delt: your system you installed to the usb stick? or a live installation stick?
<delt> i wrote the iso file to it with dd if=isofile of=/dev/....
<holstein> delt: what i do it, i test on other hardware, to make sure the USB stick is capable..
<delt> actually it's a cheap sd card reader with a sd card in it....
<delt> might that be the problem?
<holstein> could be.. i would confirm that by trying it on another machine.. if 2 machines cant boot it, i might assume that
<delt> cause afaik if it can contain the iso data.... and the bootable stuff is in the iso data....'
<holstein> delt: doenst matter if the device is "bad" or incapable of being booted.. or not showing up to the computer at that time that it needs to be
<delt> hmkay, here goes testing booting it on the laptop...
<holstein> i would then try unetbootin to make the stick.. or try other sticks
<delt> holstein: dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/bootstick doesn't work normally?
<holstein> delt: sure
<holstein> delt: but, we are troubleshooting now, since that doesnt work
<delt> ok, imma stay in this channel since this is a screen session hosted on my main server.... brb
<delt> :(
<delt> laptop is having difficulty at boot time with the usb stick .... stays stuck until i remove it, then boots from hdd
<delt> ok, using a better sd card > usb reader now
<delt> so, dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sd?? should create a bootable device, right?
<holstein> delt: correct
<delt> holstein: /dev/sdb1 or just /dev/sdb? ....ie the partition or the drive itself?
<delt> that might have been the problem, i tried writing to the partition, assuming the BIOS would be able to read the partition table & such.......
<holstein> d if=/path/to/your/isofile of=/your/usb/disk
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Flash_Installation_Media#In_GNU.2FLinux
<delt> ah ok, thanks
<holstein> though, if you are unsure, use unetbootin... its easy, and runs on win/lin/osx
<delt> anyway... it's writing now, should take a few minutes. so in the mean time, i'll check out this unetbotin
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<delt> problem is, the machine i'm trying to install to DOES NOT HAVE A CD/DVD READER. so i'm forced (for now) to use a USB bootable stick/memcard.
<delt> hence the dd if=image.iso of=/dev/usbstick stuff....
<delt> actually i was planning to use my old ide/pata reader with an adapter i bought (and the guy at the store told me it would work) .....except i come home and (1) find out the adapter is meant for older boards to run PATA drives, and (2) i call the store and the same guy tells me it should also work in the "reverse" direction ie. older drive on newer board. Does NOT.
<delt> anyawy, dd is on its merry way of writing the .iso file to my usb stick/card.....
<delt> except writing directly to the card (not a partition on the card) kind of seems to me like.... :/
<delt> kind of like a book with no title, no front/cover page, that starts directly with "once upon a time...." at the upper left......
<delt> oh and i also wish dd had a "progess bar" mode, cause there's no way of telling at how much % it's done in this particular case
<delt> :( :(
<delt> damn, good thing i have this laptop :/
<DrPossum> Hey, whenever I do the dim/brighten hotkeys on my Aspire One, it does it, but it also brings up two copies of the display settings
<DrPossum> This is also recent behavior
<delt> holstein: also..do you recommend trying out 14.04 beta1?
<delt> + if/when updates (ie. beta2) come in the future, will i have to reinstall?
<delt> oh hello cfhowlett
<delt> how are you?
<cfhowlett> delt, greetings.  no idea on your query as I ONLY do released versions and ONLY LTS.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<delt> ah ok.....
<delt> btw where did my stuff in /tmp go??????
<delt> :(
<Unit193> You rebooted right?  It's gone.
<cfhowlett> delt, /tmp does = /temporary ...
<delt> yeah, that's what i thought.... :/
<delt> ok, done writing, so here goes ....
<delt> Success!! :D :D installing now.....
<delt> ok, so if all goes well, i'll be back here, from my main desktop machine... !
<holstein> delt: no reason not to try 14.04.. its just not officially supported here yet
<delt> holstein: uh.. i just installed 14.04 :( .....any reason to erase and go back to 13.whatever?
<holstein> delt: like i said, there is not a reason that i say you shouldnt be running 14.04 now. as long as you konw what it is
<holstein> its not supported here
<delt> will it be in the (mid to near) future?
<holstein> delt: will what be what?
<delt> will ubuntustudio 14.xx be supported "here" (as in, this channel?) in the near/mid/long term future?
<cfhowlett> delt, ubuntustudio has its own channel
<holstein> delt: ubuntustudio has its own channel.. #ubuntustudio.. but, 14.04 gets supported officially when its released
<cfhowlett> delt, and NO trusty will be officially supported until officially released
<holstein> !14.04 | delt
<ubottu> delt: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<delt> ah ok thanks
<holstein> delt: which, as you can read, will be quite soon! :)
<delt> ahhh yeah!! my good old (kind of shitty) desktop screen!!!!! :D :D :D
<delt> so um... gotta sort out some wires & stuff. brb
<xubuntu760> hola
<xubuntu127> hi all. wondering if it's a pain to get ZFS setup on xubuntu
<Unit193> !zfs | This is my best guess, which isn't great.  There's also Btrfs.
<ubottu> This is my best guess, which isn't great.  There's also Btrfs.: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<xubuntu127> thanks... i found that page with some googling, wasn't sure if there were any xubuntu related issues
<xubuntu127> currently running ubuntu, and considering changing over to xubuntu as i've read it has slightly less memory overhead
<Unit193> Yeah, Xfce has less overhead than Unity, for sure.
<xubuntu127> also hoping my problems with xorg consuming 100%+ of my CPU will go away with a different distro :)
<delt> re
<delt> problems mounting nfs volumes from the server :/
<Unit193> Same distro, different flavor/DE.
<delt> mount deimos:/ /net/deimos/
<delt> results in "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on deimos:/," etc etc
<delt> user@phobos:~$ cat /proc/filesystems | grep -i nfs
<delt> nodev	nfs
<delt> nodev	nfs4
<Unit193> grep nfs /proc/filesystems || echo nope  gives me 'nope' :D
<Unit193> delt: Sorry I can't help, my kernel doesn't have nfs and I haven't used it.
<delt> holstein: advice needed -- do i reinstall with 13.10, or do i try to work around problems in 14.xx ?
<arrith> delt: i'm in the same boat
<arrith> delt: right now i'm sitting tight on a previous release and i'm going to wait i guess a month or two after 14.04 comes out
<arrith> delt: assuming you can get things in a kind of workable-state
<arrith> personally i have to do some weird incantations to keep my setup running, but's mostly working
<one> The kern output is not printing.
<one> printk is set there must be something else supressing it
<one> What is the problem here that the debug output is not printing to console?
<Unit193> !crosspost | one
<ubottu> one: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<GIMMEL> Wow that captha is tough
<ash_m> I went to a linux chat room to ask for general guidance on re-installing xubuntu to a flash drive and I still ran into problems. At least I was able to adjust the size of the partitions upon install, but when I rebooted I got a "GRUB rescue" error message. Any ideas?
<GIMMEL> First time xubuntu user and installing it as we speak :)
<ash_m> It sucks because it works fine with a fresh USB drive.
<ash_m> but /every time/ *without fail* I always run into problems when I try to reinstall
<GIMMEL> have you tried downloading a rescue disk onto a usb stick?
<ash_m> GIMMEL: honestly, I haven't tried anything yet; I just threw my hands up in the air and planted my face into a desk
<GIMMEL> it's what I had to do when my win7 install succumbed to the (possibly) worst rootkit mankind has ever created
<GIMMEL> hey who knows, that could work
<GIMMEL> i thought linux was supposed to be ugly
<ash_m> honestly, I just want to know what I did wrong. Where did I stray from the path? Is that so much to ask? :(
<GIMMEL> KDE... *shrugs heavily*
<GIMMEL> maybe grub just isnt for USB drives
 * ash_m looks up KDE
<GIMMEL> dont
<ash_m> I thought KDE was like a ... what do you call it... the thing that boots up x
<GIMMEL> you will feel sick
<ash_m> the log in screen or whatever
<Unit193> ash_m: How did you create the USB drive?  Is it perhaps pointing to the grub config on that drive, which is no longer inserted?
<Unit193> ash_m: That's the DM, desktop manager, login manager, etc.
<Unit193> (Xubuntu uses lightdm for the login.)
<GIMMEL> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/KDE-4-0-Beta-3-Available-Now-3.png (not for the faint of heart)
<GIMMEL> it used to be even worse, all shiny and candy looking
<ash_m> Unit193: yeah, that's what I was aiming for. However, wikipedia was telling me KDE is a community or something
<GIMMEL> ah
<Unit193> KDE is a desktop Env, like Xfce.
<Unit193> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<GIMMEL> so you can do portable xubuntu installs?!
<Unit193> GIMMEL: I'd do a live with persistence.
<GIMMEL> ah
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<ash_m> there are so many things. desktop environment, desktop manager, login manager... this all have different names?
<GIMMEL> the install just finished!
<Unit193> GIMMEL: Congrats.
<GIMMEL> anything i should do before rebooting?
<GIMMEL> like to check if grub is there
<Unit193> Should be good to go.
<GIMMEL> okay! i'll trust you
<GIMMEL> this better work.. or else.. :)
<Unit193> Hopefully, normal BIOS install.
<GIMMEL> be back in a bit
<GIMMEL> oh one quick thing
<GIMMEL> i installed with IDE set in bios
<GIMMEL> do i need to change something for AHCI disks to boot
<GIMMEL> (ssd)
<ash_m> Unit193: to answer your question, the first time I installed xubuntu (13.10), it worked fine. I kinda screwed everything up so I figured I'd try to reinstall. I used a USB stick to install off of, and on to another USB stick......
<Unit193> Well, that'd explain a few things.
<GIMMEL> hahah, thats very meta
<ash_m> for the reinstall, I booted from the USB stick with the installer using "try xubuntu" (I assume this is referred to as the "live" version?)
<GIMMEL> yeah it is
<ash_m> I used gparted to check to see that the USB stick I wanted to reinstall to was not mounted (as advised by some other people in a linux chat) and then deleted the partitions
<GIMMEL> xubuntu just wants us to Live maan
<ash_m> then I restarted and installed xubuntu to the flash drive I just cleared
<GIMMEL> did you finally make it persistent
<ash_m> it seemed to go off without a hitch until I rebooted without the installer USB stick and then I got an error with a prompt, "GRUB rescue>"
<GIMMEL> oh..
<ash_m> why did I have to update? whhhhyyyyy?
<GIMMEL> http://askubuntu.com/questions/321302/xubuntu-live-usb-persistence-how-to
<GIMMEL> looks legit
<ash_m> isn't persistence for the live version?
<GIMMEL> yeah isn't that what you want?
<GIMMEL> your files will remain after a reboot
<GIMMEL> oh wait
<GIMMEL> you dont get root right
<ash_m> GIMMEL: no, that's not what I was attempting to accomplish
<ash_m> see, everything was fine when I installed to a fresh usb stick
<GIMMEL> all right
<ash_m> I used a program called LiLi to make an installer on a usb stick from the xubuntu-13.10 .iso file
<ash_m> and used that installer to install xubuntu to a flash drive;
<ash_m> a second flash drive
<Unit193> Yes, but we're missing the 'why'.
<GIMMEL> maybe this will help out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ash_m> whenever this is a fresh USB drive that I haven't tampered with, especially not installing an OS, this works fine, but alas; I am unable to reinstall correctly... not in the genes you see.
<GIMMEL> i made my live usb stick in tinyxp
<ash_m> the why? well I have several machines running off usb sticks.
<GIMMEL> format it and give it another go
<ash_m> usually people get upset when I give them a why any deeper then that
<GIMMEL> did you install those usb drives the same way as just now?
<GIMMEL> i mean if they work this should work
<ash_m> it certainly looked the same
<ash_m> I mean
<ash_m> all the prompts were the same
<ash_m> and it reached the end of it
<GIMMEL> if you have a windows or mac machine it's very easy to do
<ash_m> I assume I must be a complete idiot when it comes to common linux sense.
<ash_m> GIMMEL: what is? reinstall? I agree.
<GIMMEL> yeah
<ash_m> but my question is, what is it that I do wrong?... I just don't get it. I feel like if I am going to do something wrong I should be mashing mindlessly on the keys
<GIMMEL> okay im rebooting now, wish me luck. and i hope you get that install working!
<ash_m> GOOD LUCK
<GIMMEL> byee
<ash_m> Unit193: so; like I was saying earlier, I used gparted to clear out the usb I wanted to reinstall onto... was that the wrong thing to do?
<ax562> what's your experience with xubuntu themes?
<ax562> does anyone know of stable/reliable themes?
<ash_m> ax562: my experience is as follows: I am not certain what the difference is between a theme and a flavor. Does that help?
<Unit193> Shimmer themes, or the one I'm using.
<ash_m> ax562: I hear good things about mint
<ash_m> or maybe just plentiful things
<Unit193> ash_m: He's talking about themes, as in, settings manager -> appearance.
<ash_m> Unit193: hah. just goes to show
<ash_m> Unit193: any ideas on where I went wrong? Should I use gparted again (with the live version) and try to reinstall a second time?
<Unit193> And pay attention where you're installing grub to.
<ash_m> maybe it was the fact that I only used 1 big partition instead of ½-space for 1 and ¼-space for 2 others.
<ax562> unit193: yes, appearence not flavor
<ash_m> Unit193: I install through a gui; I felt like it was a pretty standard gui as regardless of which live disk creator I use or which version of xubuntu; they are all very similar: ask to download/install 3rd party software, ask about partitions, ask about timezone, Install
<ax562> stock xfce 4.10 is horrid looking
<ash_m> Unit193: in other words, I always assumed something like where grub is being installed is something the installer would take care of. I don't see a screen about where to install grub specifically
<elfy> ash_m: to do that - use the Something Else option at partition stage
<elfy> otherwise it will install grub to sda
<Unit193> ax562: Stock Xubuntu uses Greybird, not fond of it?  There's either the other shimmer themes, MediterraneanNight, or something else that happens to support GTK2 and 3.
<ash_m> elfy: (1) isn't that where I want it installed; (2) I always select "Something Else"; usually I make 3 partitions; 4GB on /, 2GB on /usr and /var.... this time around I did all 8GB on / because people told me that was better in the Linux channel
<elfy> you asked the question - I answered it ;)
<ash_m> elfy: considering what I said I have done before, do you think I should keep doing 3 partitions or make 1? Also, any idea what I should be keeping an eye out for when looking to make sure GRUB is installed in the right location?
<ax562> trying xfce-dusk
<ax562> going to try it out
<elfy> ash_m: I've not read the backlog
<ax562> I like the black themes..easy on the eyes
<ax562> I just want stability
<ash_m> elfy: all I said was in the past I installed 3 different partitions mounted at the following locations: 4GB on /, 2GB on /usr and /var.... I was recently informed to install to 1 partition of all 8GB on /... incidently, it's the only thing I did differently when I reinstalled and now I am getting a GRUB error. Do you think I should install with 3 or 1 partitions?
<elfy> on a usb stick I would
<elfy> what you need to do is ensure that grub installs to the stick - then when you boot a machine with the stick plugged in, boot to that and you should have grub
<ash_m> elfy: "on a usb stick I would" You would what? Install 3 partitions or 1?
<ash_m> elfy: also, how do I ensure where grub is installed from the partitions screen? any special instructions?
<GIMMEL> it.. worked? im not used to an OS booting
<GIMMEL> it's been days..... *Sobs*
<elfy> ash_m: sorry - still waking up ... 1 partition :)
<GIMMEL> how's the USB alchemy going ash_m
<elfy> ash_m: use Something else on the partition screen - set the partitions - at the bottom you can choose where to install grub
<ash_m> I haven't reattempted to install yet. I think I might in the morning. I am just depressed. I will pay extra-special close attention to the partitions screen, but I really don't remember anything out of the ordinary.
<ash_m> right now I am cheering myself up with the mundane project of making an excel function  (not vba; don't get excited) to tell me which bits are on when you plug in a number between 1-255
<GIMMEL> okay, i hope it works out
<GIMMEL> oh boy!
<ash_m> I'll let you know when I finish
<GIMMEL> aight
<GIMMEL> gotta go pick up a fresh package of illegal narcotics now ;)
<ash_m> GIMMEL: done
<ash_m> here it is: =IF($A$2-(SUMIF(INDIRECT("B"&ROW()&":"&CHAR(COLUMN()+63)&ROW()), 1,INDIRECT("B1:"&CHAR(COLUMN()+63)&"1"))+C1)<0, 0, 1)
<GIMMEL> oh god that makes me so hard
<GIMMEL> hahah, joking
<GIMMEL> i don't know shit about code
<ikonia> ok, enough with the drug/sexual stuff please.
<ash_m> assuming $A$2 is your value
<ikonia> and the language
<GIMMEL> :(..?
<elfy> please take the offtopuc elsewhere and watch the language
<GIMMEL> sorry man
<GIMMEL> i'll do my best to remember
<ash_m> it is awesome though. To me anyway :P
<GIMMEL> i'll trust you :)
<GIMMEL> the most advanced thing i can do is set up an apache server and configure wordpress on it :I
<ash_m> setting up apache is a handy skill
<GIMMEL> but i'm great at windows stuff. oh wait, that no longer applies. welp
<GIMMEL> i guess i am completely useless now.
<GIMMEL> (joking)
<GIMMEL> what the hell? "cannot read dev/sda"
<GIMMEL> what does that imply
<GIMMEL> I DONT KNOW WHAT ALL THESE FOLDERS ARE FOR
<ikonia> that is a device file
<ash_m> night everyone
<GIMMEL> oh okay, thanks
<GIMMEL> probably my secondary harddrive then
<ikonia> "a" suggests it's your first
<GIMMEL> ugh the software center crashed, and oh okay thats good to know
<Sashco> Hey! Anyone here that can provide help with xubuntu?
<Sashco> Hey! Anyone here that can provide help with xubuntu?
<ikonia> try asking a question, and then people will respond if they can/know the answer
<GIMMEL> ikonia seems to know his stuff
<GIMMEL> and yes that
<GIMMEL> this is a channel for support after all
<Sashco> well, I am not a techie with Linux software..had to install it to learn to use python. In other words, a newbie.
<one> Do not do homosexuality.
<Sashco> Last night everything froze. Had to shut the comp down manually. After restart everything was happening slowly. I can't run Package Manager at all. Was trying to reinstall xubuntu, but that doesn't work..
<GIMMEL> im gay and not caring about remarks like that is what people like me should all do
<GIMMEL> if they dont get a reaction, they'll eventually stop
<ikonia> GIMMEL: or not comment at all and just stick to the xubuntu support topic
<GIMMEL> it's worked for me
<GIMMEL> yeah i guess
<ikonia> Sashco: if you want help, you're going to have provide more info that "doesn't work"
<Sashco> EVen the error I get is completely weird. It doesn't say anything. How do I post an error-report from xubuntu?
<GIMMEL> "help! my thing is broken! what do I do?" Computer Janitor Hell
<GIMMEL> okay be back later
<Sashco> It just says: "The error msg was: 'Unknown error: <class key error>
<ikonia> Sashco: if you have internet access use a patebin, such as pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Sashco> what language should I use? Just plain text?
<GIMMEL> yeah, thats for code coloration
<GIMMEL> plain text is fine
<Sashco> And also, is there a way to reinstall xubuntu just off the bat from the terminal? I don't use this computer for personal things, so I really don't need to backup anything.
<Sashco> Okey. But here is another question. How do look for this error? Is there a cmd that I need to type in terminal? sry about these questions, but the technicals here are a completely new world to me.
<Sashco> How do "I" look for this error?
<Sashco> as I am not sure what to paste into the Pastebin.
<Sashco> GIMMEL, what am I suppose to paste into the pastebin? An error report? How do I produce such report? Do I have to type in a command in terminal to get it?
<GIMMEL> you're unable to copy it?
<GIMMEL> are you able to take a screengrab, hell even a picture
<Sashco> no no...it's not that I can't copy it. I just don't know what command to type to produce an error report....
<Sashco> so that I can post it in the pastebin
<GIMMEL> oh.. well I don't either, sorry
<GIMMEL> wait for someone else to reply
<GIMMEL> you'll get your help :)
<Sashco> alright hehe
<GIMMEL> Inoki, could you help Sashco out?
<GIMMEL> Anyone really
<Sashco> do you happen to know how to purge the entire system and reinstall it again?
<GIMMEL> i'd make a rescue disk/bootable usb stick and nuke the system myself
<GIMMEL> then start fresh
<Sashco> That's what I am trying now. Downloading  iso. Though everything is just going so extremely slowly after the crash. Even when I try to shut the system down, it just restarts.
<GIMMEL> tinyxp is good
<GIMMEL> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/ people say this is the best
<Sashco> Though I seem to have a problem with my usb ports. They don't seem to be able to read the usb stick :-/
<GIMMEL> it has Everything, but it quite large
<GIMMEL> it is*
<GIMMEL> did you try the usb stick on a different machine and or port
<Sashco> no, but the ports were working yesterday.
<GIMMEL> could be a temporary i/o glitch
<Sashco> Now I just get an error rerport. "Couldn't mount device"
<GIMMEL> huh.
<Sashco> keeps loading and just disconnects.
<GIMMEL> did you try rebooting?
<GIMMEL> i had that happen to me and that fixed it, exact same message
<Sashco> what bugs me even more is that I can't run the packet manager at all. It just won't run. Nothing happens.
<GIMMEL> did you try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in the command line
<elfy> Sashco: once you've managed to download the iso - boot into recovery mode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<GIMMEL> or that!
<Sashco> If you mean rebooting the system than it doesn't help at all. It just starts off with snail speed, I get two error msg windows(about some programs that do not work). And that is pretty much it.
<Sashco> elfy: thanks, will try that
<GIMMEL> oh :(
<elfy> then you'll get a small window with a few options - one of which is fsck - do that
<Sashco> Gimmel: tried installing from terminal as you imply, but nothing happened.
<GIMMEL> i should probably stop trying to help people, ha
<Sashco> just told me that there are no new things to install.
<elfy> let it check then try rebooting
<Sashco> GIMMEL, :-)
<Sashco> I appreciate your help!
<GIMMEL> i try, thanks
<Sashco> elfy: Is there a program on xubuntu that mounts the isos automatically
<Sashco> ?
<Sashco> Or will the system itself detect this iso at startup?
<elfy> as far as the USB goes - there are numerous thunar bugs with usb not mounting
<elfy> Sashco: no - you will need to burn it to something
<elfy> Sashco: just do the recovery mode fsck first
<Sashco> okey. But, if the usb should start working, than I can run the reboot from the usb stick?
<GIMMEL> i'd use this http://www.hirensbootcd.org/ made bootable on another machine
<GIMMEL> it's amazing. it let me make my xubuntu iso bootable
<Sashco> I seem only to find for usb booting for Windows
<GIMMEL> software for windows?
<Sashco> this is the error I get when I mount my usb: "Failed to mount : Volume" - Not authorized to perform operation"
<GIMMEL> there is knoppix if you want a linux rescue disk
<Sashco> GIMMEL, how can I make my iso bootable at hirens?
<GIMMEL> it includes tons of apps for just about anything
<Sashco> aha
<GIMMEL> i dont remember the name
<GIMMEL> but they're sorted so it's easy to find
<elfy> GIMMEL: exactly what help do you think hirens will give ?
<GIMMEL> it has internet access and worked for me
<GIMMEL> what do you think would be best elfy
<GIMMEL> ?
<Sashco> Well guys, I'll see what happens when the iso is downloaded. I will try another usb stick...maybe this got broken overnight. Who knows.
<elfy> to run fsck for a start - then I would boot with a live session - install the disks program - check the smart data for the drives
<GIMMEL> all right
<GIMMEL> listen to him Sashco !
<Sashco> What is fsck?
<elfy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Sashco> Ah! thx! I def. need a system check. Since I know there is something wrong!
<Sashco> thx!
<elfy> you can use one of those commands to run it without recovery mode ^^
<elfy> sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<Sashco> I am purging some programs now just to make sure they are not creating the conflict somewhere in the system. Once that is finished I will perform the fsck
<Sashco> It may well be something to do with me isntalling pipelight yesterday aswell. So getting rid of that for now.
<elfy> I thought you said that package manager wasn't working?
<Sashco> yeah
<Sashco> in terminal it works, for some reason.
<Sashco> Can't run it from desktop
<Sashco> nothing happens
<elfy> ok - so it is just ubuntu software centre giving issues?
<Sashco> Alright. reboot now to see whether this thing works now. the red "sign" on top of my desktop is now gone :-) lol. I'll be back here in a minute
<Sashco> yeah, seems like its just the softwhare centre that is malfunctioning.
<Sashco> oh crap...well, I no longer have privilages to preform system updates through ubuntu software centre...
<Sashco> which means something is wrong.
<elfy> let's just worry about one thing at a time
<Sashco> okey, I am rebooting. If there is no change now after the purge, I'll do the fsck. brb
<CyborgCygnus> I ran an fsck/grub upgrade before in recovery mode & it just hung with a flashing dash for likr 10 minutes.
<CyborgCygnus> like*
<Sashco> nah, didn't work.
<Sashco> still can't shut the system down. It doesn't even reboot. It just kind of logs off and restarts from there...
<Sashco> what was that cmd again, for fsck
<Sashco> in terminal
<CyborgCygnus> Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<CyborgCygnus> You tried booting into recovery mode a the grub boot?
<CyborgCygnus> at*
<elfy> Sashco: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<Sashco> Nope, nothing yet. Just waiting for elfy to post the cmd
<Sashco> there it is :-)
<G1MMEL> Hahaha someone regged my usual nick
<G1MMEL> Clever, forgot you could do that
<Sashco> well...I ran a System Recovery(f11), and the system seems to be operating quite smoothly compared to prior. But still I don't have permission for mounting usb sticks(tried 3 different) and I still get 2 windows that pop up saying that "System program problem"
<Sashco> which renders me unable to run a complete reboot from the usb stick. Only hope now is to burn a cd with the iso on another comp and mount it here.
<elfy> Sashco: ok - let's look at the system program problem - what actaully happens when you let it report it
<Sashco> nothing at all. I think I've reported it several times already.
<Sashco> After that, nothing. The window just closes. There are always 2 identical window popups.
<Sashco> At the start up, after I've typed in my password and the system is starting up from black screen, those two popup windows with System problem show up first. But, for the first few seconds they show up in low resolution. Like the safety mode you run in windows(16 bit color)
<Sashco> that is why I was curios if there is a way to produce some sort of report in the terminal.
<Sashco> Some sort of a command that I type in and the system performs a check and than shows what is wrong...
<elfy> Sashco: hang on and I'll be back shortly
<Sashco> sure, np
<elfy> ls /var/crash/
<elfy> does that show a list of files with .crash
<Sashco> give me sec
<Sashco> was reading something
<Sashco> will try
<Sashco> _lib_systemd_systemd-logind.0.crash _opt_spotify_spotify-client_spotify.1000.crash _usr_bin_update-manager.1000.crash
<elfy> sudo rm /var/crash/*
<elfy> please copy and paste that - don't type it and get it wrong
<Sashco> it is done correctly :-)
<Sashco> but nothing happened.
<Sashco> I just typed in my pw and that was it
<elfy> yep - if it returns to the prompt it has done as you asked without error
<Sashco> thoug when I run ls /var/crash/ now, the list is empty
<Sashco> alright
<Sashco> should I do a reboot now?
<elfy> yep - should be - you rm'd them :)
<Sashco> to see if the error msgs still appear?
<elfy> no - that removed the old crash reports
<Sashco> aha
<elfy> if you get them again then you need to try report and see what happens
<Sashco> still can't run package manager from my scroll window :-(
<elfy> ok - now plug in a usb stick please and then run this command
<elfy> lsusb | pastebinit
<elfy> give us the url
<Sashco> I'll do a reboot now and see if they pop up, and what happens when I press report.
<elfy> if you want
<Sashco> wait..I'll do that first with the usb stick
<Sashco> see if it works
<Sashco> can't mount. "Not authoraized to perform operation".
<Sashco> weird
<Sashco> none of the ports
<elfy> and what url did the command give you
<Sashco> give me a sec
<Sashco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161945/
<elfy> I think that the cd12:ef18 is the stick, not sure
<elfy> someone else can help you with that - I'm running down on time
<elfy> let's have a quick look at the software centre issue - run this in a terminal
<elfy> software-center
<elfy> let it try and open, then when it doesn't Ctrl+C in terminal
<elfy> then copy and paste all of the terminal output to paste.ubuntu.com - sort the paste out then give us the url
<Sashco> it won't stop hehe
<Sashco> even when I press ctrl+c
<andry> do you guys use discard for ssd?
<andry> as ext4 opt
<Sashco> alright...what was the direct url to the ubuntu pastebin?
<Sashco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7161988/
<Sashco> there we go
<Sashco> andry; I have no idea. I am here for the help, lol
<elfy> mmm - that looks like you don't have the correct permissions for your home
<andry> Sashco, chown -R `id -u`:`id -g`$HOME/.cache/dconf/user
<andry> ups
<andry> Sashco, chown -R `id -u`:`id -g` $HOME/.cache/dconf/user
<andry> missing a spce
<andry> chown should handle ids
<andry> yes, it does
<Sashco> andry: should I type in the cmd in the terminal?
<andry> yes
<andry> maybe you need to sudo, because it does not belong to you
<Sashco> when I used without sudo, I get permission denied. When I add sudo to it I get no such file or directory
<andry> Sashco, chown -R `id -u`:`id -g` /home/sasha/.cache/dconf/user
<andry> with sudo
<andry> thought sudo would use HOME var of your logged in user
<Sashco> in both cases it says: cannot access that given cmd
<andry> sudo chown -R `id -u`:`id -g` /home/sasha/.cache/dconf
<andry> (it wants to create user, sorry)
<Sashco> nothing....
<andry> yes, thats fine
<Sashco> this is weird...last night it worked fine. And than the system all froze up. After the manual shutdown, everything got messed up.
<andry> can you try to access software-center again?
<Sashco> yeah, worked
<Sashco> make a new paste in ubuntu pastebin?
<Sashco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162048/
<Sashco> I'll do a reboot again, see if my usb is working or whether I still get a system error msg after login
<Sashco_> same error msg. Sent the report. And aslo, I cannot shut down my system. Whenever I try it doesn't even reboot. It kind of just logs off and starts from login again.
<Sashco_> the only way to shut it down is manually.
<Sashco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7162073/
<Sashco_> here is the crash report from the attempted restart
<andry> thinks are messed up, Sashco_
<andry> :D
<andry> things*
<Carlitos83> salve ^^
<delt> hello
<delt> what was the file for the global PATH environment variable again?
<delt> (setting up new ubuntu studio box)
<delt> i added it to /etc/environment but it doesn't work :/
<TheSheep> delt: you need to start a new terminal window for it to take effect
<TheSheep> delt: you can also add it to ~/.bashrc
<TheSheep> or ~/.bash_profile
<delt> TheSheep: i did
<TheSheep> then you did something wrong
<delt> TheSheep: yeah but the problem with ~/.bash* is that it would only affect terminal windows, and not for ex. the alt+f2 box for running commands
<delt> ah, got it...had to reboot
<MalMen> hello, i ha here with one big problem
<MalMen> malmen@mining:~$ sudo su
<MalMen> [sudo] password for root:
<MalMen> sudo is asking me password for root
<MalMen> i never defined any password for root :X
<cfhowlett> !root|MalMen,
<ubottu> MalMen,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MalMen> cfhowlett i know there is no root password
<MalMen> but sudo is askting me password for root insted of my own password
<MalMen> dont you see ?
<MalMen> [sudo] password for root:
<MalMen> i am executing sudo withh my own user
<Juv1228> MalMen, sudo asking for a password and root having a password have nothing to do with eachother
<Juv1228> sudo will require your own users password and that you be allowed to use sudo by /etc/sudoers
<Juv1228> su root would ask for the root password (and probably not work without a password on root)
<cfhowlett> Juv1228, good explanation - thanks!
<MalMen> i know that
<Juv1228> MalMen, http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<Juv1228> I highly suggest you do NOT allow sudo without a password in general
<Juv1228> there are some circumstances where it is useful, but a blanket 'allow all' is a good way to get rooted
<Juv1228> oh, MalMen malmen@mining:~$ sudo su
<Juv1228> sorry, I didn't see your initial question
<MalMen> ahhh, so you see it now
<Juv1228> sudo -i is what you want
<Juv1228> not sudo su root
<MalMen> sudo -i is asking me the password for root the same way
<Juv1228> hmm, how did you disable the root password?
<MalMen> i never seted root password
<MalMen> *ubuntu dont usualy need that
<Juv1228> cat /etc/passwd | grep root
<cfhowlett> MalMen, paste your output
<Juv1228> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Juv1228> the output should look like that
<MalMen> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Juv1228> ok, also check /etc/shadow in the same way
<Juv1228> you will have to use sudo
<Juv1228> root:!:16053:0:99999:7:::
<Juv1228> the second field is the important bit
<Juv1228> !
<Juv1228> in place of a password hash, which means no password will ever work
<Juv1228> however, I am unsure why sudo su root would ask you for a root password
<MalMen> how can i check /etc/shadow if sudo dont allow me? :X
<MalMen> i cant use sudo remember ?
<Juv1228> you can't use sudo at all?
<Juv1228> I thought only sudo su root didn't work
<MalMen> no sudo at all
<Juv1228> show me the output of id
<MalMen> what id ?
<Juv1228> run the command 'id'
<MalMen> ah, sorry
<MalMen> uid=1000(malmen) gid=1000(malmen) grupos=1000(malmen),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Juv1228> the only thing I can think of is having the 'rootpw' option enabled in /etc/sudoers
<Juv1228> which you can only check as root
<MalMen> i dont have any idea with this is happening, i never saw anything like this
<MalMen> sudo asking for a password of another user
<Juv1228> If you are completely locked out of root on the system, boot a livecd and check the file /etc/sudoers on your HDD for anything like this
<Juv1228> Defaults rootpw
<Juv1228> or any line with the text 'rootpw'
<MalMen> :|
<Juv1228> sudoers has an option named 'rootpw' which requires the root password instead of each users password, but I have no clue how it would have been enabled
<Juv1228> it is definitely not the default
<MalMen> i was using sudo a few hours ago
<MalMen> and everything work sooth
<cfhowlett> MalMen, could be you changed something.  check your bash history
<Juv1228> what did you do between then and now
<MalMen> there is any graphic sudo ?
<Juv1228> some programs will ask for your password in a graphical manor, yes
<Juv1228> the xubuntu package updater for example
<cfhowlett> MalMen, gksudo
<MalMen> will try some of that
<MalMen> gksudo cool
<Juv1228> but this works in the same way, using the sudo daemon
<Juv1228> daemon is probably a bad term for sudo actually
<Juv1228> but for whatever reason it has an /etc/init.d/ script
<elfy> gksudo is not installed by default anymore
<MalMen> i am using xubuntu 12.10
<MalMen> is instaled
<MalMen> and its not working
<elfy> sudo -i is not asking for root password - it just wants your password
<elfy> but as cfhowlett says - check bash history if it was working earlier
<Juv1228> MalMen, elfy has a good point, show us the output of sudo -i
<Juv1228> elfy, for sudo su root it was asking for root password
<MalMen> malmen@mining:~$ sudo -i
<MalMen> [sudo] password for root:
<Juv1228> but I really don't see why it would ask with sudo -i unless he or another admin changed /etc/sudoers
<MalMen> lol
<Juv1228> MalMen, do other people have root/sudo access on this box?
<MalMen> instaling one package by software manager
<MalMen> it asked my password
<MalMen> i put my password and bam
<MalMen> in progress
<MalMen> omg
<MalMen> can add users by gui
<delt> [ 1923.723907] usb 3-11: Device not responding to set address.
<delt> isn't this fun :/
<delt> is there a module i have to load or something? (midi keyboard in usb port)
<delt> i see snd_usb_audio at the top of the lsmod list
<delt> just tested with the 13.10 boot stick, keyboard seems to work perfectly.
<ryden> hello, ive a question
<delt> installing this kernel..... ---> linux-image-3.13.0-19-lowlatency
<ryden> which is the last xfce stable version?
<cfhowlett> ryden, 3.2.0-60-lowlatency
<cfhowlett> ryden, well, at least on 12.04.4 ...
<ryden> xfce 4.12?
<ryden> no xubuntu version
<ryden> xfce
<cfhowlett> ryden, ubuntustudio IS xubuntu
<ryden> xfce.org the las update is about 2012
<cfhowlett> ryden, xfce4
<holstein> delt: id have to have the hardware in front of me.. if i were going back, id go back to 12.04, since it is supported longer than 13.10
<ryden> do you know something about its developement?
<ryden> xfce4.?
<cfhowlett> ryden, see xfce.org for details
<holstein> ryden: http://www.xfce.org/
<holstein> ryden: xubuntu uses xfce
<ryden> that site is not updated anymore
<ryden> april 28 20112
<ryden> 2012
<holstein> ryden: let them know you would like to help them maintain the information there, if you are intertested
<holstein> ryden: that *is* the xfce site... xubuntu uses xfce
<ryden> i know it
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.xfce.org/
<ryden> holstein
<ryden> my question is why the xfce site is not updated anymore
<ryden> just that
<cfhowlett> ryden, contact the team - the wiki site lists them
<holstein> yeah, https://wiki.xfce.org/#release_information looks like you can get all the information you need
<holstein> ryden: ask them.. xubuntu just uses XFCE.. could be they dont have the help to maintain it.. or, maybe they are not using it anymore
<ryden> thankss
<delt> holstein: seems to be a kernel issue... just booted in 3.13.0-19-lowlatency and now there's the same error but at least it recognizes the brand (m-audio)
<delt> holstein: apt-cache search lowlatency is not showing earlier kernel versions... how do i install the same one that's in 13.10?
<holstein> delt: i wouldnt.. but, you can get a .deb for it
<holstein> delt: i would just test with, and try the generic one
<holstein> delt: try and get the hardware working, and the OS booting, then go from there with latency configuration as needed
<delt> holstein: this package? linux-generic-lts-saucy
<holstein> delt: i would be using live CD's at this point.. i would be using xubuntu live CD's to see that the OS is working on my hardware
<holstein> delt: that would be using the generic kernel
<delt> holstein: i booted the machine off the 13.10 usb stick and the keyboard is working fine
<holstein> delt: what "keyboard", though.. an audio keyboard that has guaranteed no linux support?
<delt> holstein: except i installed 14.04 b1 and the kernel is giving me errors when i plug in / turn on the keyboard
<holstein> delt: usually, they just work. and as i stated, i would get the OS booting and running stable *then* address other issues
<holstein> if i were going back, i would run 12.04, not 13.10
<delt> do you recommend keeping 14.04b for now? i really don't feel like reinstalling...
<delt> everything else seems to work fine.
<delt> also what features would be missing in 12.04 compared to 13.x or 14.x?
<holstein> delt: the features missing from 13.x compared to 12.04 is support
<delt> holstein: still not working with the generic kernel :/
<holstein> delt: sure.. is it something that promises no linux support?
<holstein> delt: i would get the OS working, and go from there.. if it did work, then, you can typically easily make it work
<holstein> delt: could be that a module is not installed, or support has been removed.. or anything, really
<delt> well, the OS is working
<delt> yeah, i have a feeling it's something ridiculously simple like that....
<delt> hmm.... midisport-firmware - Firmware loader for M-Audio's MidiSport devices
<holstein> right.. i need that for a few things i have laying around..
<delt> nope... no go :/
<holstein> delt: sure.. and it may *never* go again. since they havent promised you to support linux
<delt> *sigh* ok... so you recommend i install 12.04?
<holstein> delt: but, i really dont think it will be a big deal.. i would keep it simple, and start ffrom the beginning.. is the hardware functioning properly? which could be tested from a live CD, or another box.. is it showing in lsusb.. etc
<delt> holstein: yes, i tested from the live cd and the hardware is working perfectly.
<holstein> delt: i dont let usb devices that dont support linux dictate what operating system i load. but, thats a personal decision i made
<delt> and on the laptop, works perfectly as well.
<holstein> delt: what i said was, going back, i would choose 12.04 instead of 13.10, due to the support length
<delt> ah ok.. i would personally prefer to keep 14 beta
<holstein> delt: i think i asked before.. but, what keyboard?
<delt> m-audio oxygen 88
<holstein> i have an maudio keystation i can test in 14.04 later
<delt> cool ..the 61 key?
<holstein> delt: i literally cant remember.. sounds right
<delt> i have the keystation 88 as a spare keyboard, but i never use it since i got the oxygen88
<holstein> delt: sure. but see if its working.. if not, i can test here
<delt> holstein: i think i'll boot back into the 13.10 livecd and do lsmod > somefileonmyhd
<delt> see if any modules are missing
<delt> holstein: weird, i booted again from the 13.10 live and it doesn't work now, gives me the same error
<delt> this is a completely new computer, might be something up with support for the USB ports...
<delt> anyway, for now i'll use the standard 5-pin midi cable :/
<delt> at least that works.....
<delt> so from the laptop, the keyboard is working great.
<delt> [39284.800281] usb 3-1: Product: Oxygen 88
<delt> [39284.800287] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: M-Audio
<delt> argh...i'm sometimes getting some random notes :( :(
<delt> the problem might be with BIOS settings related to the USB ports....
<delt> YESSSS the problem was with the bios settings
<delt> :D :D i got the kernel detecting my keyboard, now let's play a bit!
<delt> wtf?? i changed it to a usb port on the back of the machine and now i'm getting the same error :( :(
<delt> *sigh* downloading 12.04, will test with that......
<delt> System program problem detected
<delt> Do you want to report the problem now?
<delt> i keep getting that error box when i try to use the keyboard in renoise.
<delt> ubuntu studio 14 beta seems a bit unstable.... i think i'll just go back to 12.04
<ash_m> Can anyone walk me through a reinstall? I always end up with a GRUB error when I try to do it alone.
<cfhowlett> ash_m, have your verified your ISO?
<ash_m> I got diconnected
<elfy> cfhowlett: iirc this is about installs to usb and grub ending up in the wrong place
<Shirt_> Hi, Im looking to make a startup script for xubuntu that asks some basic questions like server IP username and pass, then insert it into a web browser can someone point me in the right direction of where to start?
<holstein> delt: that would support a hardware problem, and not a kernel issue.. though, i would power the unit off, and unplug the power in between tests
<holstein> delt: and, i see you are trying to address it with bios settings.. .sounds like a good idea.. good lucj
<serge> у меня вопрос, как установить скайп?
<knome> !ru | serge
<ubottu> serge: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Sashco> !elfy
<Sashco> are you here?
<Artemis3> serge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<serge> спасибо, сейчас попробую.
<serge> понял, большое спасибо.
<knome> serge, english only please.
<serge> ok.
<Sashco> well, I was here ealier trying to figure out what is wrong with my xubuntu. Obviously there is quite a bit wrong. So, how do I format my entire system??
<knome> Sashco, you'll have that option when you install xubuntu
<Artemis3> redo the install and at some point choose the option to use entire disk
<knome> Sashco, but take backups if you need to save any information
<Sashco> I have dl and burnt an iso of xubuntu 13.10 BUT, I do not have permission to mount the cd. In fact, I can't do anything. Even when I restart my computer with the cd in, press Esc, I still don't get any options to do anything.
<elfy> Artemis3: that's ok if they only have one install on it
<Artemis3> don't they all? ;) i'll leave the complex don't kill windows partitions to others :3
<Sashco> I am like this cloes |--| to putting this thing out of its misery...
<Sashco> close*
<Sashco> elfy: I actually found out that I no longer have sound. It just doesn't work anymore. And along with having no permission to my usb ports, I also don't have permission to run a cd from the tray.
<Artemis3> Sashco, you should be able to boot from the iso and see the logo press key to show menu
<Artemis3> Sashco, you do only want Xubuntu in there right?
<Sashco> so, when I run the force fsck cmd, and restart, even when I press Esc it goes straight to checking the disc and to the loginsection. Bypassing everything else.
<Sashco> yeah, I only have xubuntu here. So no need for anything else.
<Artemis3> then, reinstall away :)
<elfy> at a guess given that you had to chown this morning to get permission, I would think you did something to permissions prior to your issue
<elfy> Sashco: ^^
<Sashco> To tell you the truth, I have no idea what is going on. I'll do another restart and see if I get an option w/o the iso cd in.
<Sashco> brb
<xubuntu360> thanks
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu360>  I have a problem with my wifi card, RTL8723, can you help me?
<xubuntu360> thanks in advance
<wabbla> hi xubuntu360, what problem do you have?
<xubuntu360> xubuntu is not recognized
<Tausen> On xubuntu, I'm looking for a way to lock a modifier key. For example, if I have to press ctrl-n ctrl-n ctrl-p, I'd rather press ctrl-ctrl n n p or caps n n p. Any ideas?
<xubuntu360> I tried several ways, lowering the driver, make, make install and modprobe rtl8723, and does not work, what's going?
<holstein> xubuntu360: i would want to confirm that the device is functioning properly, then, that the device is on or initialized.. both of which are independed of xubuntu support.. then, i would move on to support, if needed.. which, i usually do by trying other live CD's
<wabbla> tausen: i think that's called sticky keys. you can enabe it in xubuntu in settings -> accesibility -> keyboard
<Tausen> wabbla: Thanks, I tried sticky keys and it is nearly what I want, but "lock sticky keys" doesn't seem to work. It seems like ticking "lock sticky keys" has no effect :/
<wabbla> tausen: i just ticked "sticky keys", no lock, and i can do, ctrl, c, ctrl, v, (one after another)  for copy paste
<Tausen> wabble: Yeah, I get that behaviour too, but what I'm looking for is a way to sort of toggle control for more than just one key, so I could do for instance ctrl c v instead of ctrl-c ctrl-v
<Tausen> And I thought "lock sticky keys" could do that (or at least a bit like it)
<wabbla> tausen: i think i have the same, lock doesn't do anything.
<Tausen> wabbla: alright, thanks - at least it is not just me then :P I wonder if I'm missing something
<wabbla> tausen: you could look if there's a bug report in launchpad, and make one if there's none
<wabbla> tausen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1245662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1245662 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Sticky Keys not released after mouse action." [Low,Confirmed]
<Tausen> wabble: Good find, thanks!
<wabbla> tausen: if you have a launchpad account, you can say it affects you and report your xubuntu version, so it gets more attention.
<Tausen> wabbla: I'll do that :)
<Beryl> I find it funny how xfce's task manager uses more ram than other simple ones yet has fewer features
<Sashco> finally! Formated. Like new :-)
<ash_m> omg, one problem after the next. I tried to come in here earlier to get some help but my laptop wasn't working. Evenutally I tried to use a little tablet to connect to here, but the connection kept dropping, so I ended up having to fix my laptop to get help for my desktop.
<ash_m> hah.
<ash_m> can anyone walk me through a xubuntu 13.10 reinstall? I am running it off of a Flash drive and everytime I do it by myself, I always get a GRUB rescue error
<ash_m> anyone?
<holstein> ash_m: sure
<ash_m> Hooray!
<holstein> ash_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is what i use
<ash_m> okay, so right now I'm live booting to my installer (which is also on a usb)
<ash_m> the way that I've been doing this (and failing) is using the live version to boot up; use gparted to clear the drive I want to install on; and then install to that drive
<holstein> ok.. just install. not sure why you are not able to install grub, but some possible issues are.. bad hardware.. a bad image. .bad installation media.. etc
<holstein> ash_m: clear the drive? to you have more than one drive? then?
<holstein> ash_m: that can be the issue, if you are putting grub on the incorrrect drive, and the bios is trying to boot a different one
<holstein> ash_m: regardless.. just install, get an install to complete.. and if you have an issue, you can use the guide i gave to repair grub from the live media you used to install
<ash_m> holstein: I don't have an HDD, just usbs for this machine. I have 1 usb to install xubuntu and 1 usb to have xubuntu installed on. It seems to work fine when I have a fresh usb drive to install to; but when I try to reinstall I always seem to have problems
<holstein> ash_m: so, you have *no* hard drives in the machine? correct?
<ash_m> well, what I'd really like to know is why I always have these problems in the first place. I read a lot of forums saying people accidentally installed it to the wrong place.
<ash_m> holstein: correct
<holstein> ash_m: the only drives you have are 2 usb sticks?
<ash_m> holstein: correct again
<holstein> ash_m: i have no idea why you are having a problem. nor am i sure you are having a problem
<holstein> ash_m: i have done what you seem to be trying to do many times.. and im happy to try and help
<ash_m> holstein:  I have succeeded in this feat many times as well, but ONLY with new usb sticks; after I install once, I'm ka-put
<holstein> ash_m: you can "zero the usb stick" if you want, and start from scratch.. and use the tool i linked if you have issues with grub afterwards
<ash_m> someone gave me a cat command to do that
<holstein> ash_m: ok.. i have not encountered that same issue. .so, feel free and do this
<ash_m> is that any different from deleting the partitions using gparted?
<holstein> ash_m: use gparted.. clear the drive.. reinstall.. test.. use the boot repair if boot is broken
<ash_m> holstein: guess that's what I'll do...
<holstein> ash_m: i do what is needed with the gparted tool.. if i need to delelt a partition, i do so. if i need to do more, i do
#xubuntu 2014-03-28
<holstein> and, you have tested the sticks? and the memory? and the md5's and the installation media?
<ash_m> okay, I loaded gparted... all the partitions I had set up during my install are there; what I normally do is just select each one and click "delete selected partition" for each one and then commit the changes
<holstein> ash_m: i do what is necessary..
<holstein> ash_m: deleting the partitions does that..and, you really shouldnt need to
<holstein> ash_m: the installer should offer to install on the entire drive
<ash_m> I haven't tested any of those things
<ash_m> holstein: over what was previously installed?
<holstein> ash_m: correct
<ash_m> okay. so I'll forget gparted for now
<ash_m> should I just launch the installer from live?
<holstein> ash_m: again.. i do what is needed with the tools
<holstein> ash_m: there is no "should".. just you, trying to install and what you need to do to accomplish that
<ash_m> okay, so I'm back at the partition screen; everything is there as I set it up before...
<holstein> ok.. what partition screen? what is your question?
<ash_m> however, it doesn't show any of the mount points for these partitions
<holstein> ash_m: it?
<holstein> some partitioning screen? gparted? the installer?
<ash_m> holstein: it = the installer
<ash_m> like, I allocated 4GB to /, 2GB to /var, and 2GB to /usr
<holstein> ash_m: it'll be in the installation options.. "replace".. it'll warn about replacing and removing data
<holstein> ash_m: ok.. just use the defaults
<holstein> ash_m: you could be partitioning incorrectly
<holstein> ash_m: just let the installer automagically do it for you..
<ash_m> holstein: problem is that the defaults generally allocate space for swap; which I don't seem to need (and rather don't want because it takes up the whole drive and I can't install programs I need)
<holstein> ash_m: sure.. and you can always change that afterwards
<holstein> ash_m: if you are saying "what wrong with my installations?".. the answer im proposing is, your are manually partitioning incorrectly
<ash_m> okay; you got it
<holstein> ash_m: try the defaults.. see if things work "as expected".. disable or remove swap if you want.. though, its not "bad" to have it there, just in case
<ash_m> holstein: good point. if everything goes off without a hitch, then there must be something I'm doing wrong with the partitioning
<holstein> or, with the memory.. the usb stick.. the md5 sum of the image. the installer usb you made.. etc
<ash_m> holstein: going through a couple prompts
<ash_m> well, the installer has work several times before on fresh usb drives. I don't think that's the problem. I was following xubuntu suggested instructions pretty closely
<holstein> ash_m: pretty closely? what did you change?
<ash_m> okay, it's installing auto-magically
<ash_m> mer; I only say pretty closely because I can't swear by percisely; but if I had to guess, I would say it's percise.
<ash_m> well, it's installing right now. I guess I just have to wait and see
 * ash_m crosses fingers
<holstein> you'll know a little more in a few minutes.. either way
<delt> hello
<delt> so i'm back with 12.10.... except even after updating all the software i'm still stuck with xfce 4.8
<delt> there's no packages for 4.10 :(
<holstein> delt: 12.10 is not supported
<delt> uh what
<holstein> 12.04 is...
<holstein> its an LTS
<delt> oh yeah sorry 12.04 i meant
<delt> ubuntustudio-12.04.4-dvd-i386.iso that's the one i installed.
<holstein> right.. its older.. but, i thought you were onto somethign with the bios causing your USB device to fail..
<delt> yeah, still failing/working sporadically :/
<delt> so i'm stuck with xfce 4.8?
<holstein> then, just move on to 14.04 or whatever. you have failing hardware and no problem with the newer 14.04 kernel supporting your USB device
<holstein> delt: you are not "stuck" in any way anywhere
<delt> yeah but i'm getting sick and tired of reinstalling 3 versions of this os....
<delt> i actually tried the 64 bit version but 32bit apps didn't work
<holstein> delt: sure.. you are trying to address a hardware failure with software..
<delt> 14.04 beta had some other problems as well
<holstein> which is why i said, if i were going back, i would go to 12.04, due to the lenght of support being so much longer than 13.10
<delt> ok, so how do i install xfce 4.10 on this?
<holstein> delt: i wouldnt.. but, you can add ppa's or just install whatever you like
<delt> faaaaaackk i'm gonna have to bring back this motherboard to the store and replace it :( :( :(
<delt> THIS SUCKS :(
<knome> delt, whatever, calm down
<holstein> delt: we should use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for this discussion
<delt> yeah whatever :/
<delt> wait a minute.... it MIGHT be my power supply. i'm using an old power supply, it's one of the first ones that had a 24 pin atx connector
<delt> since the midi keyboard is also skipping some notes when powered through USB but sending data through the 5-pin midi cable....
<delt> ok, powering it through usb from the other machine, and having it send midi data through 5-pin cable to the sound card on this one....
<holstein> delt: please /join the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for this discussion. thanks!
<delt> oh yeah..sorry
<HypothesisFrog> hi. How do I install the ffmpeg package on 14.04?
<holstein> HypothesisFrog: i would just use a package manager
<cfhowlett> HypothesisFrog, ask in #ubuntu_1
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu+1
<HypothesisFrog> holstein yeah it doesn't appear to be in the repos
<holstein> HypothesisFrog: i dont see it listed..
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&keywords=ffmpeg might help
<HypothesisFrog> holstein yeah thanks.
<Rarity1> Hey all. Xubuntu is freezing, at first it seemed random but now it seems to be happening when I try to open anything, opening a terminal, a file browser window, a settings window~
<baizon> Rarity1: check you memory with memtest
<Rarity1> ugh, when I go to the grub menu to do it it's frozen
<baizon> Rarity1: try to run from a live cd
<Rarity1> Well thanks~ I guess I might try to solve my problems tomorrow it's getting late x)
<achton> hi all - can I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 final beta with apt? if so, any quick pointers/heads up?
<baizon> achton: update-maanger -d
<achton> baizon: thanks, how easy can it get? :) How does that method compare to do-release-upgrade ?
<baizon> achton: this will lauch the update manager with the option of displaying the new distro
<baizon> do-release-uprade is for server/terminal upgrade
<baizon> both method should work
<baizon> never tried do-release-upgrade
<Unit193> I have, it's nice.
<achton> ok, update-manager -d did a quick operation and now asks me to restart to let it finish. Is that expected behaviour?
<achton> I'm just wondering if it supports upgrading to beta releases as well?
<elfy> it does
<elfy> we use it to test upgrades
<achton> thanks elfy and baizon for the info
<xubuntu001> would this be the right place to talk to xubuntu devs? just ask a few questions and maybe give some suggestions
<knome> if it's a support question it's the right place
<xubuntu001> thanks knome
<xubuntu001> well ... i am trying to install xu 13.10 on an "EFI-BIOS" notebook and it fails at the last step
<xubuntu001> saying "grub" failed to install ... so it reverts all the work
<xubuntu001> i am on a REALLY slow connection (coz india sucks) and therefore, having to download all those packages everytime i try to install is driving me and the connection crazy!
<xubuntu001> any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu001, do you have the ISO?
<xubuntu001> yes i do
<xubuntu001> in fact, right now i am running off a usb stick that i created using unetbootin and that iso image
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|xubuntu001, did you verify the iso?
<ubottu> xubuntu001, did you verify the iso?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu001> yes sir! the iso has been verified. in fact, i have installed 5 systems using this exact same usb stick
<xubuntu001> and all other installs have succeeded. the only problem with the current system is that it is a "pure windows 8" system. i really don't use windows 8.1 so i removed that entire hdd and replaced it with a brand new hdd.
<xubuntu001> now, trying to install on this "EFI bios" based system gives me "grub install" errors.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu001, uefi
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu001> ok! uefi
<xubuntu001> i have already gone through that doc. doesn't help my case. please note: i am using xubuntu.
<xubuntu524> It's possible to have help ?   I have a bug with linux and left click on mouse...  I am able to use it 30secs afterboot and after..  I just able to move them
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I want to know why Xubuntu detects my VirtualBox display as 640x480, even after installing Guest Additions?
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: Yo
<allstarsnorks2> Hi
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: Okay, I'm still researching but my guess is we need to start at your Guest Additions install.  Did it go in without ANY errors?
<allstarsnorks2> It says that there was an unknown X Window system drivers
<allstarsnorks2> I don't know why, though.
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: Sounds about right.  Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<allstarsnorks2> I can't right now. Turned my PC off.
<allstarsnorks2> But I think it was my install. I'm using X 14.04 Beta
<Artemis3> i have the feeling i won't be able to upgrade my xubuntu the easy way :(
<Artemis3> well i guess thats a good excuse for clean install
<RighteousAura> How can I decrease the size of the toolbar icons in thunar?
<holstein> RighteousAura: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/thunar-toolbar-buttons-icons-are-really-huge-749919/ might be relevant
<RighteousAura> I've tried adding that fix to my gtkrc but it doesn't seem to change anything. Does it matter where I put it in the gtkrc?
<holstein> RighteousAura: it may.. and you have logged out and back in? it might be something that needs reloaded
<RighteousAura> I just switched between themes and back to that one which usually works. I'll try logging out
<Meerkat> my Xubuntu 13.10 pc froze a while ago. Mouse and keyboard did not work and the clock stopped. How can I find out what caused this?
<Artemis3> Meerkat, could be a hardware issue? you couldn't even ctrl alt f1?
<Meerkat> no, that didn't work unfortunately. That's usually my first response. :)
<Artemis3> or as last resource, while holding both alt & print-screen, type: reisub ?
<Meerkat> never thought of reisub, haven't needed that for a few years. Will try it if a freeze happens again.
<Artemis3> sometimes pushing power a single time to try soft power off works too, or ssh into the machine if you can
<Artemis3> if you cant reisub, probably hardware issue, i have sometimes seen the keyboard leds flashing in such situation
<Artemis3> of course why there is an issue, could be evil proprietary driver (ie ati?) or gpu failing overheating, or psu failing? i would try memtest just in case
<starrats> wow someone else is having the same problem I'm having but it's with 14.04 and the cursor is freezing at the splash screen aka the password window at start-up
<Artemis3> and if you boot 13.10 it works?
<Artemis3> (ie. from usb)
<Meerkat> Several of my log files contain "\00" over and over at the time of the crash. The video card driver is the open source one available in "Software & Updates". I will run a memtest, good idea.
<Artemis3> which gpu?
<Meerkat> amd wrestler HD 3710
<Meerkat> on a laptop
<Artemis3> some opensource drivers won't engage the gpu power saving causing overheating
<Artemis3> oh
<Meerkat> the PC has been on for 9-ish days straight, so I doubt it would be an overheating issue all of a sudden.
<Artemis3> well as long as its not too hot to the touch...
<sohail-ahmed> I need to add another interface to my /etc/network/interfaces file, so that the INTERNET that work in my office does not get disturbed and I can also use INTERNET on the same machine from home. I do not have network manager installed. Any help?
<Artemis3> sohail-ahmed, and both are dhcp?
<sohail-ahmed> no.
<sohail-ahmed> Artemis3, The home INTERNET connection can be made dhcp but I prefer to have a static settings so as to allow a ssh connnection with my desktop
<adrenaline_> I would create two interfaces then write a script to cp the correct interface file for whereever you are.
<adrenaline_> interface.work and interface.home
<Artemis3> i think using dyndns is way easier haha
<Artemis3> i ssh to home all the time, and i can't have static ip, the isp doesnt provide it
<sohail-ahmed> adrenaline, yes I agree that would be a solution but I thing their has to be a better one. I remmeber the time using network-manager aand through it was pretty easy.
<sohail-ahmed> no. ssh over lan
<adrenaline_> I thought he/she didn't want to use network manager
<sohail-ahmed> since I am used to ssh using Ip
<adrenaline_> What is your end goal and what is happening now?
<adrenaline_> Are you trying to ssh to your house based on an ip you get at work?
<sohail-ahmed> I have a laptop that I use in my office and in my home. At present it is configureed to use the office internet and now I want it to use my home internet
<Artemis3> sohail-ahmed, there is also ipv6, feels magical, hehe, install miredo and suddendly you have a solid ipv6 address
<adrenaline_> I am confused what do you mean use your office internet and home internet?
<adrenaline_> Do you not have dhcp?
<sohail-ahmed> adernaline, ssh is not a problem. All I want to use internet with one interface file
<Artemis3> sohail-ahmed, on the other hand, if you can configure your router at home, you could use the same ip segment
<sohail-ahmed> office interenet = internet in office and home internet = internet at home
<adrenaline_> ok so your lappy should be requesting a dhcp from what ever network it is on
<Artemis3> thats the easy way, hehe
<Artemis3> seems at work he is doing manual config
<sohail-ahmed> without network manager.
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<adrenaline_> I get that but if you take your lappy to the office it should request a dhcp from your office. then when you take it home it should request a dhcp from their. What is actually happening?
<Artemis3> no no
<adrenaline_> Why are you doing a manual config at the office?
<sohail-ahmed> adernaline_I don't want to use network manager
<Artemis3> um
<Artemis3> no one mentioned network manager
<adrenaline_> Why not?
<sohail-ahmed> The configuration has to be manual since every body in my office access printer through my ip
<adrenaline_> so you have a static Ip at work then?
<sohail-ahmed> yes I have
<adrenaline_> ok makes more sense
<Artemis3> well, i would say you need to learn dhcpd
<Artemis3> you can configure your dhcpd server to give you the same IP
<Artemis3> you can assign same IP to the specific mac address
<adrenaline_> You could do what Artemis3 mentioned and use the same network as your work meaning IP space then at home use the same static IP then when you are at work and home it will just work with no issues
<sohail-ahmed> I cant get the same ip at home.
<adrenaline_> but if you go somewhere else you will not have a dhcp
<sohail-ahmed> Since they are on diferent ISPS
<adrenaline_> you do not have an internal network at home?
<sohail-ahmed> different gateways
<sohail-ahmed> I do
<adrenaline_> then you control your own internal ip space
<sohail-ahmed> all pcs connected to the router
<adrenaline_> gateway doesn't matter
<adrenaline_> then you can do it
<adrenaline_> what is the ipspace at your work?
<sohail-ahmed> 192.168.9.*
<adrenaline_> perfect what is your ipspace at home
<sohail-ahmed> 192.168.1.*
<adrenaline_> perfect
<Artemis3> thats too easy
<Artemis3> lol
<adrenaline_> at home change it to 192.168.9.*
<adrenaline_> then if your static at work is .13 then make that your static at home
<sohail-ahmed> does it require changing things in router?
<sohail-ahmed> home router
<Artemis3> yes, you cant?
<adrenaline_> only your internal dhcp pool
<sohail-ahmed> I can
<adrenaline_> I mean your internal ip network
<adrenaline_> so in your router you will see your LAN at 192.168.1.* just change it to 192.168.9.* and you should be golden
<adrenaline_> You will only need to change your LAN settings and whatever you have static on your home network
<sohail-ahmed> So I would start with changing my primary ip address, which is currectly 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.9.
<sohail-ahmed> 1
<adrenaline_> yes
<adrenaline_> you got it
<adrenaline_> then you will match your work
<koegs> first change your routers address ;-)
<adrenaline_> 102.168 is not routable so you will be fine. I could even change my home network to that and will be fine
<adrenaline_> Yes remember it will take a reboot and you wont be able to access it with the old IP
<sohail-ahmed> I know this.
<adrenaline_> make sense or did I confuse you?
<sohail-ahmed> But is 't it strange that the thing that looks so simple with network manager needs much more without it.
<sohail-ahmed> completly making sense.
<adrenaline_> Well you are actually making it harder than it has to be. I am just simplifying what you are trying to do
<Artemis3> i think you can also make alias in interfaces
<Artemis3> but you will still need to ipdown ifup things
<sohail-ahmed> Yes I am back online after the achievement.
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. But I still think there has to be some other way, since I may not have access to my router and I know dhcp would be the answer in that case but again its not which shows much control.
<xubuntu436> hello xubuntu
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu801> yo wassup!
<xubuntu801> I got a quick question regarding install
<xubuntu801> I don't see any loading/install progress bar. Just this intro window has popped up.
<xubuntu801> Should there be a progress bar?
<baizon> xubuntu801: yes there should be
<xubuntu801> do you think maybe something went screwy??
<xubuntu801> reboot and try reinstall
<xubuntu801> I think maybe playing with partitions caused it
<xubuntu801> I'll restart it.
<xubuntu801> Thanks Baizon
<xubuntu978> Install working this time
<Guest68811> good evening folks
<Guest68811> i´ve upgraded to Xubuntu 14... when a tried to install ndiswrapper (in order to install my wireless drives) it returned a information that it  couldn,t find a especific library...
<Guest68811> Could anyone help me with instructions in how to install my wireless drive (windows) in xubuntu 14?
<fibz_> 14 is unreleased, try in #ubuntu+1
<Guest68811> thank you fibz_...
<Guest68811> would you recomend to a newbie return to version 13?
<fibz_> yes
<Guest68811> thanks again.
<Guest68811> best wishes...
<Guest68811> gone
<astronouth7303> I can't connect to the audio sink on my bluetooth headset. Blueman says: Connection Failed: Stream setup failed. I tried both solutions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144841&page=2 and neither work.
<astronouth7303> pavucontrol doesn't see the device at all
<holstein> astronouth7303: i would test the device on a supported OS, and make sure its working
<astronouth7303> it was working with my work computer (ubuntu LTS)
<holstein> astronouth7303: you mean, on 12.04, it was working, and on 13.10, its not?
<astronouth7303> yeah
<astronouth7303> unless there's other unity vs xfce stuff going on
<holstein> astronouth7303: shouldnt be.. its all ubuntu
<holstein> astronouth7303: its more likely the kernel version, or something you need to add to 13.10 here
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> i always reference that ^
<holstein> astronouth7303: one thing i would want to know would be, is the bluetooth in the machine functioning.. i would use a live CD for the version at work that is working.. ubuntu 12.04 or whatever you say is surely suppported
<astronouth7303> bluetooth itself seems to work. it pairs, it can connect to the headset service
<holstein> if the setup doesnt work with 12.04 as it does at work, then, its likely the bluetooth in the machine that is not working, or not suppoting linux
<holstein> astronouth7303: sure.. and "seems" is not enough..
<holstein> astronouth7303: otherwise, i would be using pavucontrol as you are..
<astronouth7303> i'll try that at some poitn
<astronouth7303> or dig out another dongle and see if that works
<holstein> yeah, thats a good test as well
#xubuntu 2014-03-29
<xubuntu059> hi all. Does anyone know of a fix for video tearing in Xubuntu?
<ROPA> my desktop just turned grey and none of the icons are visible. But, that were on the desktop are still there and everything else works.....can open and close programs, run the settings manager etc. Anyone have an idea what happened and how to fix it?
<ToZ> ROPA, check to see that xfdesktop is running, and if not, start it up (it may have crashed)
<ROPA> ToZ ok, I did try rebooting, and it didn't change anything.....will check xfdesktop. brb.
<Artemis3> ROPA, and make sure the session is Xubuntu...
<ROPA> OK, I looked in the system monitor on the processes tab, there is no process listed called xfdesktop.
<ROPA> Artemis3 the session is an Xubuntu session.
<Artemis3> good
<ToZ> ROPA, from terminal window or Alt-F2, run: xfdesktop
<ROPA> I just started an update....it should be done shortly. Wehn it finishes, I'll try rebooting...if that doesn't change anything I'll try run: xfdesktop. Is it necessary to type the 'run:' or can I just do an 'xfdesktop' and a return?
<ToZ> xfdesktop (without the quotes) and a return
<Artemis3> or close session and from a terminal rename ~/.config/xfce4 to something else
<ROPA> Thanks to you both for the assist!!! I love xubuntu and wouldn't run anything other than xubuntu.
<Artemis3> well you can try all the other distros
<ToZ> If you rename ~/.config/xfce4 you will lose all your customizations
<ToZ> better to see if xfdesktop has crashed and restart it
<ROPA> I have a total of 4 installations on my drive, all are xubuntu and none of the others developed this issue.....
<Artemis3> sounds like a waste of space
<lorenzo> hi! do you think Xubuntu will run on a Intel E2160 Dual Core (1.8 GHz), 4 GB RAM?
<Artemis3> lorenzo, yes
<lorenzo> with acceptable performance for web browsing and irc?
<Artemis3> lorenzo, yes
<lorenzo> okay thanks
<ROPA> not a waste of space......have 3 special purpose uses for xubuntu, so the primary use partition is large, others are all very small and just used for speciall projects.
<ToZ> ROPA, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Artemis3> you should check out virtualization, chroot and other tools
<ROPA> lorenzo JUst last year, I was using a pentium 4 processor, it was just slightly sluggish but everything worked in Xubuntu. My old system is in the basement, I'm sure i could go downstairs and fire it up and run it!!
<lorenzo> nice :)
<lorenzo> I just got this PC from the place I used to work
<lorenzo> it was a Windows 2008 R2 active directory thing
<lorenzo> time to repurpose it as a desktop :P
<Artemis3> its plenty with all that ram
<lorenzo> what worries me is that the only VGA is onboard
<Artemis3> intel gpu? probably good for a non gaming desktop
<Artemis3> run the iso from usb already
<holstein> try a live CD.. you'll know soon enough.. you wont want to game on linux on any older hardware anyways..
<lorenzo> no, I don't need 3D
<ROPA> ToZ I I just realized the update that I started is a major one and it will take some time to finish up. So, don't want to mess with trying to restart xfdesktop at the moment.
<Artemis3> its good enough just try
<lorenzo> yeah, now backing up some data on it just in case
<ROPA> lorenzo a suggestion before you try.....check the make and model of the computer using google and see if others report compatibility issues with ubuntu.
<lorenzo_> ROPA: ok
<ROPA> lorenzo good luck!!!! My wifes old work laptop had a duo core that would barely run windows.....I could never get her to try linux in it though!!!!
<lorenzo_> :) thanks
<Artemis3> that cpu is more than enough, and all that ram as well, there is no doubt it runs and it runs well
<lorenzo_> hmm can't create the image using universal usb installer
<lorenzo_> tells me a config file is missing
<Artemis3> try unetbootin, tho its unsupported, not recommended, at your own risk, etc, it works for me :)
<Artemis3> also md5sum the iso just in case
<lorenzo_> okay, trying unetbootin
<holstein> you can dd copy the iso's now
<lorenzo_> booting...
<Artemis3> thats plan c
<lorenzo__> still booting :D
<lorenzo__> xubuntu circle spins indefinitely I think
<lorenzo__> maybe I'm missing some boot option?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> i'll hit shift, and just try them all..
<lorenzo__> nope, can't get it to start hmm
<holstein> i would try just installing..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> or the server iso.. and use a vesa xorg.conf
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<lorenzo__> trying nomodeset
<holstein> yeah, you'll want to just try *all* of them.. all of the options in the F6 menu, after pressing shift
<lorenzo_> .... fixed
<lorenzo_> it was BIOS related
<lorenzo_> :D
<cOsm0s86> How to write PID file from bin to var
<bullgard4> cOsm0s86: to "write"? Do you mean to copy a file?
<cOsm0s86> well, I was locked out of the PID for the file, so it can't write for this file
<cOsm0s86> Can't write PID file to /var/run/??? at /usr/bin/??? line ###
<cOsm0s86> yeah, I mean to copy a chunk in the file ... bullgard4
<bullgard4> Please describe your situation in more detail.  What path and file do you speak about?
<bullgard4> cOsm0s86: Do you have root rights?
<cOsm0s86> I dont know, let me try that!
<bekks> Dont use root right, but describe more details please.
<bekks> !details | cOsm0s86
<ubottu> cOsm0s86: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cOsm0s86> Thanks for staying on, a tried a few lines of code, and know I am going to try to run this command ...
<bekks> which command...?
<bekks> cOsm0s86: Can you be more specific, not more generic please? :)
<cOsm0s86> whereami, got it! Thanks X)
<cOsm0s86> Moving from netstart to undocked
<cOsm0s86> IS there a reason for setting up whereami? : /
<cOsm0s86> what is the pastebin, in IRC ..?
<bekks> The same, as outside of irc.
<bekks> !pastebin | cOsm0s86
<ubottu> cOsm0s86: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cOsm0s86> hey, thanks
<Guido1> hello, i have a problem with running a grunt project. I already get an error by npm install -g grunt-cli
<baizon> Guido1: have you installed node.js?
<Guido1> i thought i did, but how can i check it?
<baizon> Guido1: npm -v
<Guido1> 1.1.4
<Guido1> so it is instaled
<baizon> Guido1: well, so what error do you get?
<Guido1> baizon: several ones. i could paste the report.
<Guido1> where shel i paste it?
<baizon> Guido1: paste.ubuntu.com
<Guido1> baizon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173032/
<Guido1> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173034/
<baizon> Guido1: https://github.com/patrickocoffeyo/BootstrapBlocks/issues/45
<baizon> Guido1: or try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12913141/installing-from-npm-fails
<Guido1> baizon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173055/
<baizon> it seems you have an invalid version or something
<Guido1> any idea what i can do?
<Guido1> i have it with two downloads
<baizon> me? no, ive never used npm.
<Guido1> reveal.js-2.6.1 and strut-master - i want something like prezi
<Guido1> okee, it works a bit better, but still problems ... is there an alternative for prezi
<panthouse> Bye to all, install #20+ of Xubuntu (on different computers) is now complete! I love (X)ubuntu...
<udzguru> hello
<udzguru> i have xubuntu 14.04 beta1 installed on my laptop. do i need to put beta2 over it or does a simple "apt-get dist-upgrade" do the trick?
<elfy> apt-get will do it
<cfhowlett> udzguru, ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<elfy> but I rarely do more than apt-get upgrade
<elfy> or #xubuntu-devel if you need to
<udzguru> ok thanks a lot ...
<martinrame> Hi, is there a replacement for cheese (webcam software). The package is trying to install brasero and other things I don't need.
<cfhowlett> martinrame, cheese doesn't install brasero
<elfy> try installing from a terminal with sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends cheese
<elfy> all it's telling me it willinstall without that is gnome-video-effects though
<martinrame> cfhowlett: yes, "The folowing NEW packages will be installing..." and theres a bunch of packages I don't want to install.
<bekks> martinrame: Can you pastebin the entire output please, including the command you are using?
<cfhowlett> martinrame, use elfy's suggestion
<martinrame> bekks: nevermind I used the elfy solution and it worked.
<elfy> but I'd like to see the output too as bekks says
<cfhowlett> martinrame, me 3
<martinrame> cfhowlett, elfy, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/ZQbaKdnS
<KraXxan> Can anyone help me with booting a live cd/usb of xubuntu on an old macbook pro A1211 / late 2006?
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<elfy> martinrame: thanks
<elfy> cfhowlett: I get the same if I look in a daily image http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7174153/
<cfhowlett> elfy, daily image?   so 14.04 beta2
<cfhowlett> elfy, what's the output of cat /etc/issue?
<elfy> tahr
<cfhowlett> elfy, seems like this is the one you want    sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends cheese
<cfhowlett> elfy, see, little details like that matter.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<elfy> cfhowlett: it's not me that wanted the help - it was the other one - I was interested in if cheese did ask for brasero like you :)
<flux242> guvcview is a gtk based webcam video capture
<cfhowlett> elfy, flux242 has a great suggestion ^^^
<elfy> cfhowlett: martinrame was the one with the issue - he's gone :)
<quietlife2k> Hi all, I'd like to help buy submitting a bug report with the latest 14.04 test image, but I don't know how to find the base package that it at fault.  I'm seeing a font rendering issue in *some* panel plugins when the panel is set to vertical. Can anyone point me in the right direction to report this ?
<knome> quietlife2k, you can report it against xfce4-panel
<knome> quietlife2k, in terminal: ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel
<quietlife2k> Even though it's only *some* of the plugins ?
<knome> yes, it might be a bug in the panel, or then the plugins; we will retarget it to the plugins if it seems to be the plugins that create the bug
<quietlife2k> :-) Thank you :-) I will report it now :-)
<knome> thanks
<xubuntu828> Hola
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<martinrame> Hi, I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev on XUbuntu 13.10, without success. Please see: http://pastebin.com/eCMTAQqY
<holstein> martinrame: i would look at my sources.. i would try and resolve any errors from running "sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> looking specifically at any added PPA's
<holstein> you are alreayd trying to use the "-f" flag..
<martinrame> holstein: sorry, which added ppa?
<holstein> martinrame: i have no idea.. im saying *if* you have added PPA's, those can cause the isssue
<holstein> martinrame: i usually just start removing what is erroring, and try getting "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without fail
<martinrame> holstein: no, it's a newly installed system.
<holstein> martinrame: ok.. do those complete without fail?
<martinrame> holstein: I'm doing apt-get update right now...
<martinrame> holstein: yes, it finished without errors.
<holstein> martinrame: ok.. what are you trying to install?
<holstein> libgtk2.0-dev ?
<martinrame> holstein: Lazarus from sources.
<martinrame> hexagon: yes
<holstein> martinrame: from what sources?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev fails?
<martinrame> holstein: from lazarus svn. But it requieres libgtk2.0-dev
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev works?
<martinrame> holstein: no, that's what I've posted from pastebin.
<holstein> martinrame: ok.. try again
<martinrame> holstein: I'm waiting for dist-upgrade to finish
<holstein> martinrame: oh.. yeah, that will need to complete, *without* fail or error messages
<holstein> martinrame: thats what i mean. get that to completely complete.. *then* try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev again
<peyam> holstein, is sudo add-apt-repository  a read command?
<peyam> real
<holstein> peyam: i have used it to add 3rd party, not officially supported sources
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<peyam> thanks
<holstein> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<peyam> do you as a developer need to get approval from conical to be in their software center?
<holstein> peyam: there will be steps to get in the store.. getting in the repos is easier upstream.. and that makes more sense.. get into debian, and it trickles into all debian based distros
<peyam> holstein, do you know how I can change the name of my server from 192.168.1... to somthing like "Myserver
<holstein> peyam: local dns server should just do that
<holstein> peyam: http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2013/09/19/setting-up-internal-dns-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts/ for example.. though, i try and do that on the router, when possible
<martinrame> holstein: sadly after apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev still cannot install because of unmet dependencies.
<holstein> martinrame: same error?
<martinrame> holstein: yes, it requires libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev, "but is not going to be installed"
<holstein> martinrame: have you added any sources?
<peyam> maybe the distro you have doesn not support that application
<holstein> peyam: its a repo package
<martinrame> holstein: yes, I had to, to install the broadcom driver.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728232 is what i am talking about, martinrame
<holstein> making certain nothing from outside the repos are causing issues
<martinrame> holstein: can you take a look at my sources.list?
<martinrame> holstein:
<martinrame> holstein: http://pastebin.com/RtpvENVB
<peyam> #deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main?
<martinrame> peyam: yes, is commented. I used that to install Flamerobin.
<peyam> holstein, I have trouble with my server and noebody is answering in "ubuntu-server" do you have time to help me?
<peyam> fixed
<delt> hello
<delt> well, replaced my power supply and motherboard (another, similar asus) and i'm still having the exact same problems with my midi keyboard over usb
<delt> so that pretty much rules out the possibility of a hardware fault
<delt> the mobo comes with a CD, it contains a file LinuxDrivers/readme.txt which contains: Note: Please update to the latest Linux Kernel for motherboard chipset and components support.
<holstein> delt: you really shouldnt have any driver issues for the USB.. could be the keyboard is "bad" or failing.. or not supported well
<holstein> the axiom, or whatever it was
<recon_lap> think this computer is too old for xubuntu
<recon_lap> error readibg  /lib/udev/hwdb.bin , no such file
<simpleuser> Hi there. Since a few hours my eeepc shortcuts to change tho sound volume don’t work anymore… Don’t know why. I precise that the ones that take care of the brightness of the screen still work. Any idea ?
<delt> hello
<delt> is gparted included (and usable) on the livedisc?
<delt> i'd very much like to use it right now without partitions on my hdd mounted
<simpleuser> delt, I think it is. Anyway, if it is not, you can always install it with sudo apt-get install gparted
<simpleuser> (if you have access to the net of course)
<delt> simpleuser: that works from the livecd?
<simpleuser> Yep
<delt> cool, thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-03-30
<xubuntu181> hi
<xubuntu181> First time user of xbuntu, everything is great except I don't have sound. Running version 12.04 can anyone help?
<xubuntu181> Thanks
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntu181: though, it could be you are just muted
<xubuntu181> Yeah i've tried all that...in the sound settings it's not recognizing my speakers and when I use the headphones the sound is very faint and choppy
<xubuntu181> The laptop is old but in windows the sound worked fine so at least I know it isn't a hardware issue
<holstein> xubuntu181: faint and choppy is different than not having sound...
<xubuntu181> Very very very very faint
<xubuntu181> sound card not recognizing speakers, just headphones
<holstein> xubuntu181: have you tried "alsamixer" in the terminal? and tweaked the settings there?
<xubuntu181> yeah i've tried that as well
<xubuntu181> the category for "speakers" are not showing up in the alsamixer
<holstein> xubuntu181: right.. dont trust the labels
<xubuntu181> I've also tried all the settings in the multimedia system selector (gstreamer-properties)
<xubuntu181> everything in the alsamixer is at 100
<holstein> xubuntu181: in alsa mixer you can hit F5 to show all
<xubuntu181> Yeah, still don't see a category for "speakers"
<xubuntu181> but everything there is at 100 as well
<holstein> xubuntu181: you may not.. dont trust labels
<holstein> xubuntu181: *all* sounds are like that? from all output?
<xubuntu181> Yes unfortunately
<holstein> xubuntu181: well, keep in mind, since you are not promised by the hardware creator that linux will work, it may not.. but, i would start by applying upgrades
<holstein> sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu181> So here are the categories in AlsaMixer:  Master (100) PCM (100) MIC (100) Mic Boost (100) Beep (100) Capture (100)
<xubuntu181> none of them on mute either
<holstein> then, i would reboot if there is a kernel update, and test... then, if not change, i would likely just try some different live CD's and see if something supports the device out of the box
<xubuntu181> Yeah thats a good idea
<xubuntu873> hi everybody
<mapps> hi
<i_need_help_my_f>  i need help recovering my password and please do not refer me to the "ubuntu password help thingy"
<xizdaqrian> Do you have more than one user profile for yourself, Pewdiepie_jk?
<pewdiepie_jk> no
<xizdaqrian> Is this on your personal system, or on someone else's server?
<pewdiepie_jk> mine. (pc
<xizdaqrian> Good...
<pewdiepie_jk> very
<xizdaqrian> You could boot via a live CD...
<pewdiepie_jk> no
<xizdaqrian> Why not?
<pewdiepie_jk> i do not have ubuntu live disk
<xizdaqrian> Can you download one? Is that a possibility for you?
<xizdaqrian> Do you have a usb stick or burner?
<pewdiepie_jk> no that would be a proposterous method. sorry but it is the truth.
<xizdaqrian> No, easy... Just follow me..
<xizdaqrian> boot via live CD...
<xizdaqrian> mount your filesystem
<xizdaqrian> Go to the /etc/password or maybe /etc/shadow...
<pewdiepie_jk> i do not have a usb big eneugh
<xizdaqrian> delete the hash thing...
<pewdiepie_jk> i really do not how
<xizdaqrian> Oh, I see.
<pewdiepie_jk> im still teaching myself these things im sorry
<xizdaqrian> Your password is stored in /etc/password, or /etc/shadow. It looks like a bunch of garbled junk. When you type in your password, it's run through an encryption program and compared to that hash. Delete the hash from the file, and you have no password to login. just login.
<pewdiepie_jk> how do i axsess that data?
<xizdaqrian> When you boot via live CD, type the following into a console. "mkdir /my_drive && mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /my_drive" You have to adjust those values based on where your partitions are.
<xizdaqrian> Run gparted to find out where your linux data partition is
<pewdiepie_jk> ok stay online so you can walk me through please?
<xizdaqrian> it will be something like /dev/sda1
<pewdiepie_jk> i want to tell you that i have xubuntu
<xizdaqrian> It won't matter what distro you have
<pewdiepie_jk> oh thats good so i still boot ubuntu live?
<xizdaqrian> Do you by chance recall your superuser password. Like when you type sudo?
<xizdaqrian> Yeah, boot anything
<pewdiepie_jk> no thats waht i reset
<xizdaqrian> If you have to download one, download dsl
<xizdaqrian> It's the smallest
<pewdiepie_jk> dsl what
<xizdaqrian> DSL stands for Damn Small Linux
<xizdaqrian> Very light
<pewdiepie_jk> lol
<pewdiepie_jk> so still ubuntu live and not xubuntu live?
<xizdaqrian> wait, check this out. Just found it.
<pewdiepie_jk> ok
<xizdaqrian> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/339
<xizdaqrian> Go to that link
<pewdiepie_jk> ok
<pewdiepie_jk> i be back soon ok
<xizdaqrian> k
<seronis> How can i get UNetBootin to recognize a 500gb external harddrive for a liveusb install ?
<seronis> the OS finds it find.  and i've tried with it partitioned and formatted as  ntfs(original state), ext2 and fat32
<arrith> seronis: it doesn't show up?
<seronis> nope
<arrith> is it connected through usb?
<seronis> yes
<seronis> im running unetbootin via sudo, and have tried all 6 permutations of it being mounted or unmounted, and with file systems of ntfs, ext3 and fat32
<seronis> the boot flag was also confirmed to be set with gparted
<arrith> seronis: gksudo
<arrith> seronis: might be able to pass the drive as an argument
<arrith> seronis: gksudo unetbootin /dev/sdx
<seronis> still not recognized
<arrith> seronis: sdb?
<seronis> yup
<arrith> seronis: gksudo unetbootin /dev/sdb     ?
<seronis> yes
<arrith> odd
<arrith> well
<seronis> i used sdb,   not sd1
<seronis> err sdb1
<arrith> yeah
<arrith> you can dd xubuntu isos
<arrith> dd bs=64M if=xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<seronis> i thought that doesnt allow persistant installs though
<arrith> oh
<arrith> it doesn't i dn't think
<arrith> you could try liveusbcreator from the repos
<arrith> really don't know why unetbootin isn't seeing that drive. sounds like a bug
<arrith> seronis: get any output from unetbootin in a terminal?
<seronis> the OS sees it fine.  i can open it and add / remove files
<seronis> nothing
<seronis> ok gonna reboot and try one more time then i'll check out liveusbcreator
<arrith> seronis: unetbootin targetdrive=/dev/sdb
<arrith> from http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/commands
<arrith> might also try /dev/sdb1
<bekks>  /dev/sdb1 will not work.
<xubuntu767> hi
<xubuntu767> i am new to xubuntu is the same like ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu767, same?  no.  similar.
<xubuntu767> but i can still use the same software?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu767, yes
<xubuntu767> it use .deb files?
<bekks> yes
<xubuntu767> nice :)
<arrith> xubuntu767: the xubuntu-desktop metapackage, for the most part, is xubuntu
<Ofloo`> hi, i've got a quick question, .. when i wnat to install a package i get some error about nutrix-icon-theme that it contains an empty file, .. when i want to remove that package i get teh same error how do i manually remove that package
<Ofloo`> without using apt-get dpkg or whatever cause they are not able to handle the problem
<cfhowlett> Ofloo`, how did you install the theme?
<Ofloo`> pff it's been ages don't remember
<Ofloo`> i think through add-apt
<Ofloo`> add-apt-repository
<cfhowlett> Ofloo`,  so a ppa - ppa purge
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ofloo`> you think if i remove the ppa that it will solve the problem?
<Ofloo`> or are you saying you're on your own where not liable for the packages ..
<tgrego> hi
<Ofloo`> hi
<tgrego> Im trying to install 14.04 beta2 on a new laptop, but with no luck :(
<tgrego> I think the issue is uefi
<cfhowlett> !trusty|tgrego, 14.04 support in the other channel
<ubottu> tgrego, 14.04 support in the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Ofloo`> how do i find out what ppa it is on
<tgrego> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> Ofloo`, Ofloo` apt-cache policy packagename will display the repo
<starrats> good morning all you xubuntu folks!
<thoss> is there a reason why http://xubuntu.org/ don't give a description over what Xubuntu  is ?
<bekks> thoss: Did you read the title and the two sentences on th start page?
<thoss> bekks: yea, that description could be given to all linux distrubutions, just empty buzz words
<bekks> thoss: So what are you looking after, exactly?
<thoss> bekks: a description over what make xubuntu different from other distros
<bekks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<thoss> bekks: yes, I can google it but I just can't understand why the answer on the most obvious question is not given on the official website
<thoss> bekks: are there any commercial reason for this ?
<thoss> bekks: anyway, I have mint installed now but have a lot of problems with Nvidia drivers for my hardware.  My question is if xubuntu are more stable
<bekks> ubuntu uses the same drivers for nvidia.
<thoss> bekks: It is most the start up screen and stuff that give my problem, I have tried ubuntu and it works better out of the box.
<bekks> Then use Ubuntu - Xubuntu is basically Ubuntu with a different selection of preinstalled packages.
<thoss> does xubuntu also come with the ubuntu spyware ?
<bekks> Ubuntu doesnt come with spyware.
<thoss> bekks: I mean all that amazon stuff
<bekks> Which is no spyware at all.
<bekks> And you can easily disable it.
<se_b> isn't included
<thoss> I have 4 options now and can't make up my mind, It is Mint, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and just debian.
<thoss> I have difficulties to grasp the differences between Mint, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<bekks> It's your choice entirely.
<bekks> xubuntu = ubuntu - unity + xfce; lubuntu = ubuntu - unity + lxde; Mint = whatever.
<thoss> bekks: then it comes to hardware support you think all of them are more or less the same ?
<bekks> The hardware support is exactly the same throughout all Ubuntu derivatives.
<thoss> Mint are not working good on my system, sometimes i just get a black screen and I can't find any documentation for how to fix it
<bekks> For Mint, ask the Mint support, we dont know.
<thoss> bekks: thanks,  just one last question. I already have a ubuntu DVD and have to pay for ech GB I download.  Can I use that DVD and uninstall unity and then install xfce. Will that give my a xubuntu distro or is it other differences ?
<bekks> you can just uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop.
<thoss> bekks: ok, thanks for your help
<barbadillo> hi all, I'm on a hp pavilion d6 laptop xubuntu fresh installation running
<barbadillo> I'm wondering if it's normal that the fan is always running
<barbadillo> so much silent in the universe? are we alone? no intelligent life out there? all these stars and galaxies are for what?
<TheSheep> much silent, very loneliness, wow
<TheSheep> barbadillo: I would search the forum and the linlap wiki
<barbadillo> TheSheep, I think it is a matter of cleaning the fans
<barbadillo> and they say that hp products are so heating in any case
<barbadillo> never buy hp laptops
<bekks> HP works fine here.
<pleia2> I have an hp ultrabook which works well (no fan all the time)
<Uncopyable> hi folks. Does anyone know how to change cursor size? It doesn't work in "Mouse and Touchpad>Theme" for me
<barbadillo> pleia2, is your laptop recent or old one?
<pleia2> barbadillo: it's about a year old
<barbadillo> pleia2, ok let's see the next year
<barbadillo> I think the best would be open it and really clean the fan, but it's an hard work
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<K4neda> Greetings from Venice (Italy)
<K4neda> Anyone use a Toshiba NB500?
<jarkko> sudo dpkg --configure -a should be fine
<xubuntu019> hey anybody can help me with audio problems?
#xubuntu 2015-03-23
<xubuntu062> hay uwu
<xubuntu062> Nobody luvs me
<xubuntu062> I'm installing Xubuntu
<xubuntu062> But xfce hates me
<fantasai> hi! Iḿ having trouble with my keyboard layout. I tried changing the setting in the settings manager, and that worked if I changed it to something else and changed it back again. But then it stops working when I reboot
<fantasai> I also then tried to reconfigure through dpkg, but that also didn't last the reboot
<xubuntu062> gr8 b8 m8 8/8 IGN
<fantasai> It was working fine before I dropped the computer
<fantasai> but I'm pretty confused how dropping the computer would change the keyboard layout...
<fantasai> esp. to something that's not en-US
<fantasai> (Itś been set to US- International with dead keys)
<fantasai> Is there something else I should try?
<xubuntu062> Try running the live cd
<xubuntu062> And setting up the keyboard
<fantasai> in the live cd environment? How would that persist on my computer?
<xubuntu062> Because the installation may save the configs as default
<fantasai> oh, you want me to reinstall it
<xubuntu062> I'm the best quickscoper m8
<fantasai> not just to run the livecd and change it in there
<xubuntu062> Not really
<xubuntu062> You can try both
<xubuntu062> d
<xubuntu062> Loominarty
 * fantasai thinks it makes more sense to figure out the right config files and fix them directly
<xubuntu062> idk try all the options
 * xubuntu062 
 * xubuntu062 thinks that his sexual orientation is not clear.
<xubuntu062> m8
<xubuntu062> gr8
<xubuntu062> FazeClan
<fantasai> The correct file was /etc/default/keyboard, it needed manual editing because it wasn't set correctly.
<SuperSumo> Can anyone help me get whiskermenu installed in 13.10?
<SuperSumo> It seems the PPA has been disabled for 13.10
<krytarik> !13.10 | SuperSumo
<ubottu> SuperSumo: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<SuperSumo> I tried to upgrade today to 14.10 but there were problems with my mousewheel in games so I downgraded again and now whiskermenu is gone.
<SuperSumo> Yeah I know it's no longer supported, but I had whiskermenu installed at one point
<SuperSumo> There is an extremely annoying bug in Xorg with 14.04+ which makes the mousewheel bind to the same mouse buttons as the side buttons in certain games.
<SuperSumo> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74713
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 74713 in Server/Input/Core "upgrade to xserver-xorg 1.15 causing issues with mousewheel in some games" [Normal,New]
<SuperSumo> Yeah, that one
<SuperSumo> I'm guessing everyone that's spoken to me so far is a bot. :(
<krytarik> Nope.
<SuperSumo> oh
<SuperSumo> So no dice then? There isn't some deb file somewhere I can install from? I had it installed just 3 days ago.
<SuperSumo> :(
<Guest35366> Quick question, if I want a VNC server to fire up at system boot, what file do I edit or command do I throw to achieve it?
<Guest35366> Running Xubuntu 14.04.
<Guest35366> Is anyone here?
<matthew__> hi, I googled how to fill zeros to my hard drive and found this command, "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda". I added sudo to the front because it said i didn't have permission.
<matthew__> it finished in a few minutes, i think because my hard drive was orginally encrypted and there were multiple partitions and I was wiping the first partition which was very small? so i deleted all the partitions so everything was unallocated and looked up on GParted to make sure it was all one block of unallocated space. did I get it right this second try?
<matthew__> i real green when it comes to the terminal
<Unit193> 'hda' is the entire drive, or should be.  Also, lsblk  will tell you which drive is the one you're looking for.
<matthew__> lsblk is saying ''sda'', not hda. should that concern me?
<matthew__> thanks i always had trouble finding my optical drive and it seems to have that listed too
<Unit193> matthew__: Only if you want to hit the right drive.  You should be able to use cryptsetup to mount the encrypted volume, fwiw.
<Unit193> Sometimes you'll get a cdrom/dvdrom or such link to it in /dev/
<matthew__> thank you for the help
<Unit193> See also, dban.
<Unit193> And sure.
<matthew__> okay.
<craigbass76> I threw kubuntu desktop on a machine to try something out, and I can't see any more packages related to KDE in synaptics; I think I erased them all.  But the xfce on this machine doesn't look the same as on my own machines.  Icons are different, color schemes are weird.  I reinstalled xubuntu-desktop, but it didn't seem to matter.
<GridNet> craigbass76, delete the ~/.config/xfce4 directory and relog
<craigbass76> GridNet, well, I hadn't gotten there yet, but just noticed that after a reboot things look normal.  My nexst problem, which may have gone away with updates, is the mouse pointer randomly being gone after a wakeup.  I can still see that the pointer is working (stuff under it lights up) but can't see the pointer itself.  Ever heard of that?
<GridNet> know issue
<GridNet> bug 1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<GridNet> you can go to a tty and back to recover the pointer
<craigbass76> That doesn't seem to be the same issue.  I can see the screen fine, just no mouse pointer.  I've got light locker off.  I actually haven't had it happen to me since last night, so like I said, I wonder if an update fixed it.
<craigbass76> But that issue sounds like my laptop -- can't see anything when I crack the lid back open.  I just type my pass and hit enter and I'm in.  For whatever reason, the lock screen is there, just not visible.  And it's inconsistent.  :)
<GridNet> craigbass76, yes, they are related
<GridNet> its the same issue
<craigbass76> Does light locker seem to be the culprit
<sohail-ahmed> I am unable to scan from a network printer. Would any body help. xsane gives device is busy
<puff> Good afternoon.
<puff> I just rebuilt this ancient laptop for a friend, dell inspiron 6000, 1.3Ghz, 1GB RAM, 52GB of disk... about 30-35GB space free.  Winxp is slow as molasses on it, and unsupported by MS to boot, but I don't want to throw them into the deep end.  I want to install a dual boot linux on it so they can try it, but can fall back to windows instead of bugging me for tech support :-)
<puff> Somebody recommended lubuntu because it's super light weight.  I run xubuntu myself, so I'm inclined to install the same so I know exactly what they're looking at when they call me with questions.
<puff> Anybody have an idea what the relative performace of lubuntu vs. xubuntu is?
<xangua> lubuntu is just a lighter desktop, performance depends on your computer and the programs you use
<puff> xangua: How much lighter though?
<puff> xangua: My understanding is that xubuntu is not just a lighter desktop (xfce) but also a selection of lighter default GUI apps (thunar instead of nautilus for file explorer, etc).
<puff> Also, recently flash in xubuntu has stopped working, gives me a warning that it needs to be upgraded, which isn't going to happen because there is no upgrade for linux flash.  Is there any distro that side steps this?
<puff> Hm: https://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu
<puff> I guess my real question is, is the difference between lubuntu and xubuntu enough (on the stated hardware, 1.3Ghz/1GB/35GB of HD) to make a significant difference?
<bazhang> yes
<puff> bazhang: Thanks.
<bazhang> np
<Lachezar> Hey all. Installed gnupg2, which installed gpg-agent. Now ssh-agent fails to start. How come?
<genii> Probably bug 1407513
<ubottu> bug 1407513 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gpg-agent upstart script doesn't set SSH environment variables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407513
<Lachezar> genii: I do not want to use gpg agent for SSH, since I use PKCS#11 for ssh keys. Can I disable the ssh part of the gnupg-agent?
<genii> Lachezar: I'm not knowledgable in that area, sorry.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> can someone tell me how come there is no grub-efi in the Xubuntu 14.04.2 live? (well it seems, when invoking apt-cache policy against grub-efi)
<melodie> can someone lighten me?
<melodie> ie: is it installed at the end when needed?
<melodie> then it would mean if there isn't and internet connection, it could not be possible to get it?
<melodie> how does that work, for gpt tables with uefi/efi boot?
<melodie> I might come back tomorrow to ask again if I don't get an info here right on
<Unit193> AMD64 images?  Because the 32bit ones wouldn't have them.  Also, check in /pool on the image.
#xubuntu 2015-03-24
<xubuntu17w> Hello, I'm having problems with audio and video playback in xubuntu 14.04. I've installed and fiddled with my media players and browsers and they are all playing choppy sound and video. I followed web instructions on updating the flashplayer on chrome, chromium, and firefox. I also followed web instructions on updating restricted-content and codec lib. I cannot find anything else that describes this problem-- it is general and no
<xubuntu17w> I would be grateful for any help, Thanks.
<tomato16> i'm having trouble resuming from standby on my macbook when xubuntu 14.04 isn't locked
<cfhowlett> !mac | tomato16
<ubottu> tomato16: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tomato16> i've tried configuring lock when standby on both power settings and light locker, but the result is the same
<xubuntu575> hello?
<xubuntu575> is anyone here that could help me with an audio/video playback issue?
<ObrienDave> depends on the issue, and you can ask in #ubuntu also
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu575
<ubottu> xubuntu575: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu575> I'm getting choppy audio and video in every program. I've added the restricted extras and also updated everything I coould find recommended. It is a general problem because it is happening in three seperate browsers chrome, firefox, and chromium. The playback is also failing in the seperate audio programs like audacious and gmusicbrowser.
<xubuntu575> i updated flash plugins as well
<ObrienDave> done any memory tests lately?
<xubuntu575> no, this was a project to recover a laptop with an improper install of windows 7 on a system designed for xp
<xubuntu575> i am new to linux
<ObrienDave> may i suggest asking in #ubuntu, more people to help there
<cfhowlett> xubuntu575, drivers ...
<xubuntu575> how to???
<ObrienDave> audio/video issues could be drivers or something common to all ubuntu flavors
<xubuntu575> i have intel graphics chipset
<ObrienDave> look in the repos for mesa, i915, i965, drivers. i have intel chipset also
<ObrienDave> make sure you get the proper driver
<xubuntu575> ok, is there gui access to driver info or do i use terminal?
<cfhowlett> given your description of universal problems, I suspect wrong drivers for failing hardware
<xubuntu575> yes, makes since since i updated even the codecs
<ObrienDave> and without knowing whether you have i915 or i965 chipset, suggesting a driver is not a good idea
<xubuntu575> how do you access that info in the terminal?
<ObrienDave> not sure. lol
<ObrienDave> i've seen it. can't remember where that info is
<xubuntu575> im lookin for it now
<xubuntu575> ok i'm not having much luck tonight and I am going to go get some sleep.... Thanks for the help-I will focus on finding the right drivers. I made  a note of the info and will check with the manufacturer website tommorow for the chipset. I;m sure I can get some help tomorrow. Again, Thanks
<ObrienDave> it's not recommended here but you can try: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<ObrienDave> you're welcome
<xubuntu575> noted
<xubuntu575> thanks
<xubuntu65i> xubuntu is not installing all the way
<xubuntu65i> it says something like userinfo
<pmjdebruijn> hey all
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know how the original ISOs are generated?
<cfhowlett> pmjdebruijn, canonical staff do the coding, volunteers do the testing
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> I meant, what tools do they use?
 * pmjdebruijn has been playing with live-build
<pmjdebruijn> but that doesn't seem to take care of EFI related stuff
<cfhowlett> !details | pmjdebruijn
<ubottu> pmjdebruijn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pmjdebruijn> my question was what tool is used to generate the official release ISOs
<pmjdebruijn> or is that process undisclosed
<duckey> Is the desktop-iso the actual boot file?
<pmjdebruijn> duckey: "boot file" what do you mean by that?
<pmjdebruijn> what do you want to achieve?
<duckey> pmjdebruijn, to put xubuntu on a dino pc
<pmjdebruijn> you need to burn that ISO to a disc (as an image)
<pmjdebruijn> and then you should be able to from from that disc
<pmjdebruijn> boot*
<screxu> hi, how can i remove screenshot from xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> screxu, remove the app?
<screxu> yes
<screxu> it crashed and make my xubuntu overflow
<screxu> when start my laptoop it gives me a message " System program problem detected " and after a while screenshot opens automatically again and again
<screxu> i have the same problem even if i run xubuntu from live cd!
<GridNet> what problem?
<screxu> GridNet: when start my laptoop it gives me a message " System program problem detected " and after a while screenshot opens automatically again and again
<screxu> until i can do nothing
<GridNet> Maybe your prnt screen key is stuck
<GridNet> that for one
<GridNet> if you can open your computer i would suggest unplugging all devices and repluging them
<melodie> hello
<melodie> can someone help me ?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfy> melodie: always possible - ask the question
<melodie> I am going to install xubuntu on a machine with windows 8.1 in dual boot, the machine is now ready, has the partitions and there is a detail I don't know
<melodie> anyone here has experience with dualbooting windows 8.1 ?
<melodie> I don't know why the Xubuntu distro does not have grub-efi installed in the iso, and if it is going to be downloaded during install?
<elfy> mmm
<melodie> also I don't know if in time, the updates of Windows 8.1 might reinstall it's own efi bootloader and risk to erase the one of grub
<melodie> in this case I might better use the non free EasyBCD (not that I would be happy using it)
<elfy> I'm not one who's done that - but when I have grabbed images and then put them on USB I've had uefi and non-uefi options to boot and then install from
<melodie> yes boot is ok
<melodie> it boots with grub
<melodie> but grub-efi isn't installed in the iso, so I am in a wonder
<melodie> I did a dd to prepare the usb stick, using a Xubuntu 14.04.2 amd64$
<elfy> melodie: mmm - I'm not sure enough to give you a definite answer here
<elfy> melodie: try reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/364100/installing-xubuntu-alongside-with-uefi
<melodie> elfy is there a doc
<melodie> I was going to ask you something like that, thanks :)
<elfy> hope it helps :)
<melodie> no
<melodie> none of this gives the precise information I'm looking for
<melodie> and add to this, the installer offers to install alongside Windows, but not at the right place, so it will be the choice "something else" :)
<melodie> anyway, I guess I'll have to go bother the devs if I want a clear answer about that
<melodie> it seems only them might be able to give a clear answer about this matter
<melodie> I just checked in the official distro it's the same:
<melodie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64+mac.manifest
<melodie> I'm going to ask them how the installer manages with that
<melodie> elfy some answers from cjwatson, very interesting! http://pastebin.fr/39147
<melodie> if you happen to know someone in charge of the docs, he/she could use it to improve the docs
<melodie> this pastebin should be there during a long time, I chose the "forever or almost" option.
<melodie> just wondering, do you think the usb creator program can perform a persistant mode install with the efi mode boot coming along?
<melodie> I think I have to try that
<melodie> with the 14.04.2 version
<Drew____> Hello
<Drew____> Can anyone help me with Squill?
<Drew____> Anytime I try and start up Squill it simply says "Can't connect to LocalHost on port 7734"
<Drew____> Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<starrats> how do I get skype on Xubuntu 14.04?
<starrats> Need help with Skype and xubuntu
<bazhang> from the partner repo starrats
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<starrats> sorry partner repo?
<bazhang> !partner | starrats
<ubottu> starrats: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<starrats> ah okay thanks
<bazhang> np
<melodie> Xubuntu is installed, Windows is still booting and no choice at start : what next?
<melodie> how do I boot Xubuntu? (the grub-efi file are in EFI/ubuntu in the EFI partition)
<melodie> anybody can help me have grub booting both systems?
<melodie> no one here knows how to do that on a modern machine that still boots to windows after installing Xubuntu?
<koegs> melodie: you need to reinstall grub
<melodie> koegs is that it?
<melodie> should I chroot to reinstall it?
<koegs> either chroot via Live-CD or use Boot-Repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<melodie> I was in a similar doc on the French wiki. I have Xubuntu Live on USB rebooted right now and I can see the files in EFI/ubuntu, just I don't know why I don't have a choice when the machine starts, so why should a reinstall fix it you think?
<koegs> EFI select the windows boot manager first, that does not know anything about grub
<pmjdebruijn> you can change the boot order with efibootmgr
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if booting windows might change it back though
<koegs> oh yeah, forgot about efibootmgr
<ScotchHerve> Salut
<ScotchRV> Hello
<knome> hello
<melodie> someone has shown me I could do a bios setup : koegs and pmjdebruijn
<melodie> I am going to take a picture of this setup and spread it on the web for other people to use it
<xubuntu15w> hi
<DesertWolf29> Hello! I'm having a minor aesthetic issue when I start up my computer. I have opted to use full disk encryption, and whenever I start my computer and it needs to ask for the password to unlock my drive, my monitor goes to sleep and I have to wake it up using the up arrow. Instead of the nice Xubuntu login, I get a CLI interface. Any sujustions on what I can do to get the nice login screen or do I have to just live with it. I'm 
<DesertWolf29> The monitor in question is a Dell Monitor
<pmjdebruijn> DesertWolf29: it might help if you made a photo of the screen when you get that CLI interface, so everybody here can see _exactly_ what you're talking about
<eikon81g> any tips for optimizing youtube and web video playback? I have the flashplayer plugin installed and I'm using the nvidia drivers for my machine in firefox btw
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: you don't need flash for youtube these days
<eikon81g> ok cool, I am just having choppy playback the audio is fine
<eikon81g> the video is laggy.. I am going to put in another 2gb stick of ram tomorrow it is in the mail but it seems like the videos should run better
<DesertWolf29> Ok will do. It just says enter my passphrase and I can enter my password and log in but I will upload a picture. Any prefrence on where to?
<eikon81g> thanks pmjdebruijn
<eikon81g> DesertWolf29, astes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DesertWolf29> Ok be back in a bit have to restart to get a pic :)
<eikon81g> pmjdebruijn, what else could I do to optimize the video playback?
<eikon81g> are you familiar with the nvidia drivers..? maybe a setting or something?
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: https://www.youtube.com/html5 specifically
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: no clue, what hardware are you using?
<eikon81g> it's old.. GeForce Go 7300
<pmjdebruijn> @nvidia, I try to avoid nvidia hardware asif it's the black plague
<pmjdebruijn> I meant CPU
<eikon81g> lol it's been an adventure..
<pmjdebruijn> your graphics card generally isn't that relevant
<eikon81g> Intel Core2 T7200
<pmjdebruijn> oh that's not too ancient
<pmjdebruijn> try opening a terminal and running 'top' while playing back the video
<pmjdebruijn> see what process uses 100% CPU
<pmjdebruijn> if any
<eikon81g> I was thinking I was pretty screwed because I literally got this machine from my garage for a Ubuntu test drive
<eikon81g> ok
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: what resolution is youtube "autodetecting" 480p? 720p? 1080p?
<eikon81g> looks like plugin-container pops up and takes up like 70 - 80%
<eikon81g> it's default like 480p
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: and if you download a video like big buck bunny at a similar resolution, and play it back locally (outside the browser) does it go wlel then?
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: youtube shows you exactly what it is
<eikon81g> Auto:480p playback and samething.. let me rip a video and playback 1 sec
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: btw, the container in top means flash is being used
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: try enabling html5 playback for youtube using that link I gave you
<eikon81g> I thought that may have been it
<eikon81g> ok cool ty
<DesertWolf29> Back. I have the image, can one even upload an image to ubuntu pastebin? I've never done that before or am I allowed to use an image paste site?
<eikon81g> ok so the video that I d/l is using parole to playback and it's using like 20%
<eikon81g> well 15 to 20%
<RudeViper> When I installed Xubuntu a few days ago I had selected to have it automatically log me in - how do I turn that off? I am having some problems with the system and have installed LXDE to see if the problem is XFCE or Ubuntu... I want to be able to select my desktop environment when I boot up or reboot.
<eikon81g> on the panel click the button and in the search box type users
<eikon81g> open users and groups
<eikon81g> and you will see the setting there..
<eikon81g> it says Password: "Asked on Login" and "change"
<eikon81g> try that
<eikon81g> RudeViper, ^^
<RudeViper> it asks for password - but I can't change the destop environment - sorry must not have been clear on the question.
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: playback is fine now?
<DesertWolf29> Ok here what pops up http://imagebin.ca/v/1vy1oz1uDpCU and heres what I want it to do http://imagebin.ca/v/1vy2LPiffjWI like i said its just my OCD thats bugging me :P
<eikon81g> On the downloaded videos yes it's fince
<eikon81g> *fine
<pmjdebruijn> eikon81g: and with html5 video?
<eikon81g> it's actually cleaner and firefox doens't really go up too much on the usage %
<eikon81g> nice.
<eikon81g> Thanks a million man
<pmjdebruijn> I'd probably uninstall flash if I were you
<pmjdebruijn> it's just a vulnerability
<pmjdebruijn> few sites really need it these days
<eikon81g> on videos from other sites won't they be affected?
<eikon81g> alot use youtube videos but some don't
<pmjdebruijn> depends completely on $SITE
<pmjdebruijn> vimeo does html5 too IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> flash is a huge security risk
<pmjdebruijn> so what if a video on a random crap site doesn't play
<pmjdebruijn> with youtube/vimeo you have 99% covered :)
<eikon81g> right on
<eikon81g> well I appreciate your help :P
<eikon81g> Thanks again!
<pmjdebruijn> np
<eikon81g> RudeViper, it may be a grub setting.. I am unskilled and NEW to linux and Ubuntu
<superman> flash still needs on twitch
<eikon81g> so you may have to check the .conf
<pmjdebruijn> superman: my point wasn't that sites don't use flash anymore
<pmjdebruijn> my point is that having flash installed is an unreasonable risk these days
<DesertWolf29> pmjdebruijn: Anyhting I can do about it or do I have to live with it?
<eikon81g> yea, I will just mess with it later, I am just learning so that may be a task for another day.
<eikon81g> Idk why your monitor goes to sleep..
<pmjdebruijn> DesertWolf29: no clue, I was just giving a tip on how to more effectively get help
<eikon81g> I had some issues with resolution settings in grub.. I had to make an edit to get the splash screen back..
<DesertWolf29> Ok no worries its strange and just sets off my OCD i'll look into the grub settings
<DesertWolf29> Xubuntu is the only distro that does this
<eikon81g> just a possibility I may be off.. but when my resolution settings were janky it would give me a text based prompt as well
<eikon81g> I missed my splash screen too so I ran down a fix lol
<DesertWolf29> hmm ok ill look into it and yay im not alone :D
<eikon81g> there's a way to see what resolutions will work properly with your machine and then you edit the grub conf to match what will work
<eikon81g> it had to do with installing the nvidia drivers. .
<eikon81g> can't really hurt to see if it helps
<eikon81g> 1 sec
<DesertWolf29> hmmm i dont use nvidia. its a fairly older machine and i stick with the open source drivers since its an older AMD card.
<eikon81g> yea, I shoulda done the same but since I fixed that I haven't ran into any issues.. .
<eikon81g> pmjdebruijn, said he stays away from nvidia all together, can't blame him
<eikon81g> http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/
<eikon81g> that may get you going in the right direction for making edits to the conf
<pmjdebruijn> generally binary blobs tend to have weird breakages at times
<pmjdebruijn> if your luckily you might not experience one for years
<pmjdebruijn> but not everybody is so lucky
<DesertWolf29> ok cool ive messed around with grub before in arch so ill look into it :) if thats not it ill try the forums or come back
<eikon81g> good luck :)
<eikon81g> I really hope I don't LOL
<eikon81g> I was looking at elementaryOS have you played with it before?
<eikon81g> like I said I am really new to Linux, I've been working on computers for a long time but of course all my customers were Windows users..
<DesertWolf29> yes i have it was an interesting experince. probably not as interesting as gentoo but i digress... and I know the feeling I hate windows
<eikon81g> lol
<pmjdebruijn> btw, generally it's best to keep with the big distros
<pmjdebruijn> smaller distro's like elementary tend to risk and fall fast
<pmjdebruijn> sustaining a level of quality is pretty challenging
<eikon81g> gotcha. Ubuntu is awesome and the support is great too.. I generally head straight here but I've never been just in the cold which is a nice feeling
<eikon81g> I was so impressed with the installation and how well all the hardware works with little to no driver issuse (so far)
<eikon81g> very cool
 * pmjdebruijn distro-hopped for 2-3 years ... and then there was ubuntu
<RudeViper> can anyone tell me how to get the os to give me a choice of which Desktop Environment I can use on boot? it's defaulted to xfce right now but doesn't give me a choice and I have two others installed that I want to choose from.
<DesertWolf29> What OS are you running RudeViper?
<RudeViper> Xubuntu 14.04
<RudeViper> originally it was set to autologin and xfce was the only DE on here - having some issues and I need to see if it is xfce or ubuntu causing the trouble
<eikon81g> I saw this..
<eikon81g> http://askubuntu.com/questions/416825/how-to-quick-switch-between-desktop-environments-in-the-running-desktop-session
<eikon81g> looks like it may be up your alley..
<eikon81g> a second user account with the other DE may work..? Idk
<eikon81g> sorry :\
<DesertWolf29> Hmm you usually select what DE you want when you log from the Display manager. The Display manager is the program that handles that are you still set to log in automatically?
<eikon81g> yea, I was looking more it says you should be able to select a session..
<eikon81g> http://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<DesertWolf29> If I'm not mistaken Xubuntu uses Light DM now and there is a button on the login screen to select which one you want if you have others installed
<eikon81g> that's right
<eikon81g> once you take the auto login off in the users and groups settings then you should be prompted to choose a user and have the ability to select the session you want
<RudeViper> but the button is not there on my screen
<DesertWolf29> hmmm let me check brb
<eikon81g> well if you login in and then log out it should be
<eikon81g> maybe..?
<eikon81g> so let it actually load up and then log out, is it there?
<RudeViper> I will try again - but it didn't a few minutes ago - be right back either way
<eikon81g> the only other thing is if the environment didn't install correctly..
<eikon81g> any luck?
<eikon81g> I read this: On Ubuntu’s default login screen — known as a display manager — this menu can be accessed by clicking an icon next to your user name. The icon only appears if multiple desktop environments are available. On other display managers, you may need to click a “Session” menu or a similar icon. You’ll find the option somewhere on the screen.
<DesertWolf29> Ok found it its the little mouse icon up in the top right hand corner
<eikon81g> k cool
<DesertWolf29> Is he still on lol
<eikon81g> there he is..
<eikon81g> Whoops
<eikon81g> RudeViper, - On Ubuntu’s default login screen — known as a display manager — this menu can be accessed by clicking an icon next to your user name. The icon only appears if multiple desktop environments are available. On other display managers, you may need to click a “Session” menu or a similar icon. You’ll find the option somewhere on the screen.
<eikon81g> There's a chance the other DE didn't install properly and that may be why it's not present
<RudeViper> ok I'll go to software center this time instead of using cli
<eikon81g> yea, maybe something was missed.. ?
<DesertWolf29> Its the little mouse icon in the upper right hand corner on xubuntu and it will let you select what session you want. If you dont see them there it probably didn't install propaply like eikon81g said
 * eikon81g is away: brb
<RudeViper> ok uninstalled them in software center and now reinstalling them
<eikon81g> I had some issues when I installe xfce over ubuntu hopefully you don't run into any snags.. my hardkeys for my volume went awol
<eikon81g> I tried to run it down for a day and said screw it and went to the clean xfce install
<Enkidu_ak> Hi. I'm using cairo-dock 3.4.0 with utopic. I can't get cairo to lock my screen. I've verified that xscreensaver-command -lock does in fact work and have even gone so far as to replace the content of lock-screen.sh with xscreensaver-command -lock. The lock menu option still does nothing. There is no output when the option is clicked after running the dock from terminal.
<Enkidu_ak> I know that this isn't strictly an ubuntu or Xfce issue, but cairo seems ubiquitous among xfce users (from anecdotal evidence)
<Unit193> Enkidu_ak: Generally speaking, light-locker is what's used in Xubuntu.  Are you sure that xscreensaver is the daemon used?  And, you could perhaps just use xflock as the lock script?
 * eikon81g is back (gone 00:10:34)
<Enkidu_ak> Unit193, I reverted back to xscreensaver for this machine because light-locker seems to halt the session and running processes attached to it. In my case this behavior is undesirable. xflock works from term, but so does xscreensaver and even light-locker when I enable it. The issue seems to be cairo rather than whichever utility I use to lock the session.
<Enkidu_ak> Unit193, Or if it is the lock utility, then I can't reproduce it from term.
<RudeViper> well that didn't work either - ugh - how do I kill the DE altoget so I can get to command prompt - I'm going to strip xfce out and see if that will work
<melodie> I am meeting with a power management issue in Xubuntu 14.04.2 just installed and I don't know what to do about it. I have already gone through all the options in the gui meant to configure it and it still goes to deep sleep after a while without being invited to do so. And I am forced to reboot it, which is quite unpleasant
<melodie> any idea what I could try or look into?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, The system goes to sleep or the monitor goes dark?
<melodie> Enkidu_ak it's dark and when I press the Control key nothing happens
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Are you still able to ssh in?
<melodie> if I just start touching the power button, very lightly, it briefly lightens and goes back to dark right away
<Unit193> Enkidu_ak: Ah, alright, I see.  Never used cairo, so can't help with that portion of it and that's looking to be where the issue is. :/
<melodie> Enkidu_ak I'm going to try wait a sec
<Enkidu_ak> Unit193, Thanks for the attempt at least. I'm stumped already, so I'm certainly not any worse off.
<Unit193> Enkidu_ak: Best I can say, try to have the lock script write to a file or so to see if it's even triggered.
<melodie> Enkidu_ak I'm logged it, now just have to wait for it to do it's thing
<melodie> it/in
<Unit193> Might even be something in the ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4 log too.
<Enkidu_ak> Unit193, Actually, that's an excellent idea. As I said, I replaced the content of the lock script with just the lock command, but that doesn't mean that it isn't being called and is just not operating due to interference from cairo
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, While you are waiting, let's cover the basics. Have you gone in to the xfce PM settings and disabled power management?
<melodie> I think I did
<melodie> I have been into the different tabs and sections of the power management, the battery part and the home power supply part
<melodie> you mean the gui configured as user, right?
<Enkidu_ak> Yes
<melodie> information, the machine is a laptop HP 250 g3, it's dual-booting with Windows 8.1
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Specifically the system and display tabs
<melodie> what else should I say?
<melodie> I re check
<melodie> what is the name of that program in English?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Well, there isn't much else to say yet. At least, not that I can think of. First we have to confirm that the machine is actually going to sleep rather than simply shutting down the display.
<melodie> I could start it from console with "LANG=C"
<melodie> so I'm sure we are talking of the same thing
<Enkidu_ak> xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Enkidu_ak> However, since it is a laptop that sort of makes dpms more unlikely. Still, it could be a display issue.
<eikon81g> see yall later I am heading out..
<eikon81g> good luck
<eikon81g> :)
<melodie> Enkidu_ak thanks
<melodie> Enkidu_ak perhaps found:
<melodie> should I untick: "Monitor power management control" ? in the General tab?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, I would. It seems that you are trying to take xfce out of the power management business all together, so I would disable monitor PM as well.
<melodie> will the notification about the battery state still work after?
<melodie> just for my information
<Enkidu_ak> Battery monitoring is a different animal from what I understand. Disabling PM should not disable monitoring.
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Specifically the battery is monitored by sensors that really don't have anything to do with software PM
<melodie> ok thank you very much. I'll tell you in a moment if that setup holds
<melodie> ok
<melodie> let's say about 15 minutes
<Enkidu_ak> I'll be here :)
<melodie> if it holds that long without interference it should be good to go
<melodie> however I'll unlog from ssh
<melodie> that could interfere
<melodie> as a second user, and some eventual system policy preventing a machine to go out while there is another user connected? (no idea how this part of the setup is)
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, It shouldn't. the manager shouldn't know anything about other sessions as it is running with your permissions.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I have logged out from ssh anyway
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, From the perspective of the manager, there are already a dozen other users logged in
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Ok. It doesn't hurt to be cautious
<melodie> right :)
<melodie> there are people switching to Linux who live a bad experience, when I provide it to someone I try to make it a perfect experience
<melodie> and this user already has a Linux box since several years (which i had installed for him) and this machine is new, he just bought it, and we opened the box together.
<melodie> and I have needed help from several people since a few days as W 8.1 with GPT/UEFI was a total discovery for me.
<melodie> needed and used :)
<melodie> Enkidu_ak the screen has gone black now
<melodie> I am logged in with ssh
<melodie> so only the screen has gone black
<melodie> Enkidu_ak what do you suggest I do?
<Enkidu_ak> What happens when you hit control/move the mouse/etc
<melodie> nothing happes
<melodie> +n
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, In your ssh term, I want you to try: xset dpms force off
<melodie> I don't know what syslog says:
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/39154
<melodie> ok
<melodie> xset:  unable to open display ""
<Enkidu_ak> That might require you to define a display, but I don't think so.
<melodie> something else?
<Enkidu_ak> Ok, try: DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Did that turn the display back on?
<melodie> I try
<melodie> doesn't move
<Enkidu_ak> I'm not sure what else could be causing the monitor to sleep.
<melodie> what is  rtkit-daemon ?
<Enkidu_ak> It's a daemon that manages some dbus apps and services
<melodie> any idea what types of apps and services?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, The long version is that it allows users to give apps higher processor priority without having to expose privileged sections of the kernel to userspace. I guess that covers all apps that use dbus.
<Enkidu_ak> rtkit stands for Realtime kit, refering to processor scheduling. It's not root kit :)
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, As to your display issue, check ps and see if light-locker is running
<melodie> ok
<melodie> it does:
<melodie> $ ps ax | grep light-locker
<melodie>  1742 ?        Sl     0:00 light-locker
<melodie>  2875 pts/16   S+     0:00 grep --color=auto light-locker
<melodie> what if I remove it?
<melodie> apt-get remove --purge?
<melodie> could it be causing this?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, I don't know if it's causing this or not. I suspect that dpms is involved. I think, and let me be clear that this is purely speculation, that light-locker might not be dealing with dpms correctly and it might actually be because PM is disabled in the settings manager. I would reboot first, so that you have access to X again and then we can do some more testing before we start removing packages.
<melodie> Enkidu_ak ok lets to it :)
<melodie> nice thing the reboot can be done from within the ssh
<Enkidu_ak> I've found an old bug report that might relate to this, to light-locker, dpms and xfpm
<Enkidu_ak> Give me a moment to see if it's related.
<melodie> Enkidu_ak ok rebooted and logged in X
<melodie> Enkidu_ak ok, I think I have heard about light-locker and some bugs but I don't know what
<Enkidu_ak> Alright. To start, let's disable dpms again. Open up your favorite terminal and type xset -dpms
<Enkidu_ak> Then confirm it with xset -q | grep DPMS
<melodie> in the machine or from ssh?
<Enkidu_ak> From a terminal opened at the machine itself. You can do it from ssh, but you have to define the display again if you do
<melodie> it says:
<melodie> DPMS (Energy Star):
<melodie>    DPMS is Disabled
<melodie> Enkidu_ak what comes next?
<Enkidu_ak> Good. We should also turn off screensaver blanking. I don't know if light-locker uses that setting, but I also don't know why your screen is still going dark. So, to be sure, type: xset s off
<melodie> ok
<melodie> done
<melodie> now that it is done in the console it should not leave the screen right?
<melodie> then if it's correct, there is something to be done to make it last
<Enkidu_ak> Actually, I'm curious about the timing. Under settings, open up light-locker-settings and screensaver settings, please
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I was having a look here http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<melodie> I see the enable button, I'll put it off
<melodie> and press apply, even though it was written "never"
<melodie> I'd suppose that's it?
<melodie> hopefully
<Enkidu_ak> I guess we'll see.
<melodie> ok
<Enkidu_ak> That link you provided seems to reference the exact problem that you are having
<melodie> I'll get some hot beverage in the meanwhile
<melodie> under "known issues" right?
<melodie> the explanation of this guy is out of my reach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<Enkidu_ak> Yes. Unfortunately they talk about workarounds after the fact and not solutions. I think that disabling light-locker is probably the best option in this case.
<melodie> Enkidu_ak a better one, remove it completely, and if the guy wants a screensave I'll install the gnome screensaver with all depends
<melodie> instead of going to the edge of a machine's resources I always target much lower needs so the machine has lots of resources left
<melodie> in this case it's a Celeron (not that good but new) 64bits and 4 GB ram
<melodie> plenty space too 200 GB just for Xubuntu
<melodie> if this is the only origin for the issue
<Enkidu_ak> That is an option. I use xscreensaver myself. gnome-screensaver has the advantage of using dbus.
<melodie> I think my user has simple needs, he uses the machine and when done he shuts down. he is a very straightforward kind of user
<melodie> Enkidu_ak then what do you like with dbus?
<melodie> remote control? else?
<Enkidu_ak> The solution that was referenced in the bug report was the same one in your previous link. They manually run xrandr to restore screen power. It's not optimal, but at least it gets you back in to your session without having to close it.
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Lots of other applications use dbus. It is a standardized method of inter-app communication. I like having the option even if I don't have any specific use for it at the moment. I think that my problems with cairo-dock not locking my screen are related to the fact that xscreensaver doesn't use dbus, actually.
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, So, yes, remote control is one use, but also any other scenario where you might imagine some other system app needing to know the state of the screensaver.
<Arrick> hey all, I am trying to get my max resolution onto the hp z200 sff I just put xubuntu on, and it has an intel vga card capable of 1680x1050... Howver, the max resolution showing up is 1024x768.. I ran gtf 1680 1050 60.00 and I get the following line
<Arrick>   # 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz
<Arrick>   Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<Arrick> so... I ran xrandr  --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync and it gives me an error saying X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Arrick> any ideas?
<melodie> Enkidu_ak xrandr from a ssh is not an option, my user is just a user, nothing else
<Arrick> I was able to get it to go to the resolution in ubuntu, but couldnt get it to stick.
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, You have to set the display variable. DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --auto
<melodie> Enkidu_ak in Bento there is no screensaver at all and I have never had a user complaining about it
<melodie> if they want one they install the one they want
<melodie> I have not been able to create recent Bento LTS, and I don't know if I could provide it with the efi stuff
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Screensavers aren't really necessary, I'm just a creature of habit and I like the pretty pictures.
<melodie> I don't think so, I think it's in the Ubuntu official build mechanics
<melodie> Enkidu_ak there are options with feh to provide random screens
<melodie> :)
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, And I use them :D
<melodie> :D
<melodie> I use only the random for i
<melodie> 1 session
<melodie> not changing all the time
<melodie> 9 minutes the screen is still on
<melodie> when are they going to fix that bug?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Mainly I wanted the ability to lock my session without killing my audio output. That's not possible with light-locker
<melodie> ok
<melodie> so xscreensaver does it fine?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, I don't know. First they have to identify what the problem is. It might not actually be a problem with light-locker, just a problem with X that light-locker revealed.
<melodie> I just use "xlock" in my console (when my son is around, he's a tricky one)
<melodie> but X is going to be replaced by Wayland so day? no?
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, It might. There is a lot of inertia in the community to overcome before that becomes widespread.
<melodie> some wayland packages started to fall into my Archlinux (is my usual distro)
<melodie> which probably means it's on it's way
<melodie> land :D
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, The switch from xfree86 to Xorg was contentious and the vitriol surrounding the licensing change for xfree was nearly universal
<melodie> Enkidu_ak I was not around so I didn't mind :)
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Arch is always on the bleeding edge. Ubuntu almost never is
<melodie> no it's not bleeding
<melodie> only the latest stable programs turned into packages
<melodie> I had some issues a few years ago, but since then almost never
<melodie> and most often very fast to fix
<melodie> just it's not for my users
<melodie> they need as easy as possible
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, Ubuntu is definitely the progeny of Debian, steady and stable. Though Ubuntu is wreckless compared to Wheezy
<melodie> so for them I choose Xubuntu, or Lubuntu, or Bento, or antiX (now the MX 14.3)
<melodie> Ubuntu has funds and Ubuntu has a different life cycle
<melodie> Ubuntu takes from Debian and gives back valuable things too
<melodie> lately (2 years ago) I found Debian (stable and testing) had super ugly fonts in a machine with a low quality grahic card.
<melodie> I have been tought to use some packages from Ubuntu to fix it and add a few configuration files.
<melodie> that did the trick.
<Enkidu_ak> melodie, I don't disagree. I wasn't disparaging either, just pointing out the hierarchy of technological progression
<melodie> lately the same happened with antiX (which uses Debian parts mainly) I grabbed the same fonts and did configuration files again and hop fixed!
<melodie> I need to check "wreckless" in a translator
<melodie> wait a sec
<Enkidu_ak> I meant reckless
<Enkidu_ak> But my mind formed "wreck" and my finders didn't check it
<Enkidu_ak> fingers*
<melodie> oh
<Enkidu_ak> homophones and I have a long and troubled history :)
<melodie> ok got it
<melodie> but Ubuntu has the LTS versions
<melodie> and after 3 to 6 months after their come out, they are very safe to use and stable
<Enkidu_ak> It does and it is. I just meant that, compared to wheezy, even the LTS seems quite radical.
<Enkidu_ak> Arch is probably a couple of orders of magnitude beyond that
#xubuntu 2015-03-25
<melodie> it's different, being a revolving system
<melodie> I have this one since 2009 and it has been copied to 2 other machines and before I think I copied it from another machine
<melodie> well the install was done in 2009
<melodie> I also had it in 32bits and I converted it to 64bits following a tutorial on the wiki
<melodie> 25 minutes, the screen hasn't gone off
<melodie> maybe I'm good to go
<melodie> I'll remove light locker.
<Enkidu_ak> Excellent. Glad we solved i
<Enkidu_ak> it
<melodie> I have to reboot windows and let it update during I don't know how many hours it seems not to provide any progression bar of any kind. That might be more tricky.
<melodie> tomorrow I'll check again how is the screen behavior in Xubuntu :)
<melodie> I'll say tomorrow if it is totally solved (once the command lines aren't in effect anymore)
<Enkidu_ak> Good luck
<melodie> hope so! X ← crossing fingers!
<melodie> Enkidu_ak thanks a mountain for your kind help
<Enkidu_ak> My pleasure
<melodie> :)
<melodie> Enkidu_ak I might have created a new way for the W 8.1 dual boot: Windows Stiff
<melodie> it does not update :?
<melodie> :p
<melodie> never mind...
<Enkidu_ak> Windows Stiff? That doesn't sound pleasant...
<melodie> as in "stable" (after the version names of libreoffice : still and the other one XD )
<melodie> well figure out, now it's installing!
<melodie> not sure, I have retried several times and rebooted twice, then the last reboot I booted directly from the Windows Boot Manager, perhaps that makes a difference
<melodie> not sure
<melodie> well no
<melodie> it stalled
<melodie> me thinks the HP staff has done a crummy job
<melodie> and that's all
<melodie> the first partition isn't even on a cylinder boundary :p
<Enkidu_ak> Cylinder boundary? I would think that UEFI would be over that hurdle in any case. No need to give all of the blame to HP. There is plenty to go around, you can give the Windows installer its fair share :D
<Enkidu_ak> Speaking of installers, I would really like mdraid to be included in desktop xubuntu images again.
<knome> melodie, Enkidu_ak: we have #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support, offtopic chatter
<melodie> thanks knome
<Enkidu_ak> knome, Sorry, I get carried away :)
<knome> no problem
<melodie> if offtopic suited for dual-boot issues?
<Enkidu_ak> Dual boot is probably on topic, but I think we strayed from that
 * melodie invites Enkidu_ak to #linuxvillage
<melodie> good night
<quantibiliy> new kernel update won't boot. 45?
<holstein> quantibiliy: so, the old one will?
<quantibiliy> boot.
<quantibiliy> yes
<holstein> quantibiliy: try booting the old one, and make sure your upgrade "worked".. from there, you can reinstall the "new" kernel, and file a bug, i fyou like
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<quantibiliy> i did boot the old one its what im using now
<quantibiliy> holstein how do i check if it worked?
<holstein> quantibiliy: i will run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and look for errors..
<quantibiliy> holstein now what? didn't see any?
<holstein> quantibiliy: then, move on
<quantibiliy> reboot?
<holstein> quantibiliy: i next suggested, reinstalling the "bad" new kernel
<holstein> quantibiliy: then, test, and file a bug..
<DJJeff> I am running Xfce DE and I prefer to use gnome-terminal over xfce-terminal
<DJJeff> holding page down is sending the ~ symbol
<DJJeff> it does the same thing in xfce-terminal
<DJJeff> but holding page down in xchat it does not send the ~ symbol
<scotchrv> Hello all
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<scotchrv> Oh thanks, i am newbie in this irc
<ObrienDave> ok, not a problem, how can we help you?
<scotchrv> I am in irc to talk with xubuntu's user, to exchange ideas. Sorry for my english, iam french ;).
<ObrienDave> ok, this is a support channel. for general chat try #xubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<scotchrv> Oh im sorry, i don't know .
<scotchrv>  Thanks and have a nice day .
<ObrienDave> not a problem. that's how we learn. you too
<Slash0mega> hello, i am trying to install xubuntu to a flash drive with persistance, but it is not remembering anything... anybody know why it might not be working?
<pmjdebruijn> how are you doing that?
<pmjdebruijn> using the usb creator?
<ObrienDave> what are you using to install. unetbootin?
<Slash0mega> unetbootin and lili
<pmjdebruijn> Slash0mega: try ubuntu's own usb creator
<ObrienDave> easier way is to burn ISO to DVD, boot live DVD and use that to install to USB stick
<pmjdebruijn> but that will render the stick useless as a general USB drive
<Slash0mega> will try ubuntus usb creator
<ObrienDave> partition it like a real HD
<Slash0mega> the native istall will be a last resort due to read/write cycle paranoia
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't get why people use non-standard tools like unetbootin before the standard ubuntu tools in the first place
<Slash0mega> i also have been installing puppy, and i have been using lilu for a few things
<pmjdebruijn> not that usb creator hasn't had it's fair share of bugs, but it should always be the first try :)
<Slash0mega> er, is the offical usb creator hosted by pindrive linux? that is where the ubuntu website is pointing me
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> you're not on ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<Slash0mega> ah, that would be a problem, only linux i have is said usb drive
<Slash0mega> i doubt i could re-install it while it is booted from itself
<ObrienDave> no, that is not possible
<Slash0mega> meh, ill install it to another drive and do it from therem
<Slash0mega> *there
<Slash0mega> xubuntu has the disk creator right? or do i need to download a ubuntu image
<Slash0mega> if i install xubuntu to the drive like i would to a harddisk, i can format it later to use as a standard usb drive again right?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> you can also partition the USB stick to have both xubuntu and a NTFS drive, for example
<Slash0mega> i might try that, depending on if i can figure out how to get windows to read the right partition :/
<ObrienDave> windows won't read ext4
<ObrienDave> not without a third party utility
<Slash0mega> ah, so if a windows compatable partition comes after it, that will be the one it reads
<ObrienDave> windows won't read what it doesn't recognize
<TaZeR> hey does anyone know where i can find the 15.04 beta for powerpc iso?
<knome> TaZeR, there is no powerpc ISO for xubuntu 15.04.
<TaZeR> oh ok thanks
<Enkidu_ak> TaZeR, You might install 14.10 and do a dist-upgrade
<knome> Enkidu_ak, there is no powerpc ISO for xubuntu 14.10...
<Enkidu_ak> Oh...
<knome> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Number5> Hello guys, how can I set DNS permanently so it won't lost after reboot? If I want to edit it in /etc/resolv.conf, I see a comment in the file which says that this file will be overwritten. So what am I suppose to do?
<knome> Number5, http://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-include-lines-in-resolv-conf-that-wont-get-lost-on-reboot
<knome> Number5, see the first answer
<knome> well, all the answers really..
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<knome> hello
<xubuntu526> hai
<xubuntu526> i am new to xubuntu
<xubuntu526> i have a issue with my wifi
<xubuntu526> it not working
<xubuntu526> how can i solve this?
<pmjdebruijn> it's not working how?
<knome> xubuntu526, please elaborate what "not working" means
<pmjdebruijn> where does it fail
<xubuntu526> how can i enable wifi in linux?
<pmjdebruijn> you don't see any wireless networks in network-manager?
<xubuntu526> no
<pmjdebruijn> what type of wireless chip does your laptop have?
<Number5> knome, thank you for your help my friend :)
<xubuntu526> btoadcom
<xubuntu526> broadcom
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<pmjdebruijn> or
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<pmjdebruijn> depending whether it's an older of newer chip
<xubuntu526> bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan
<pmjdebruijn> that's probably legacy
<carrera>  I installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 + xubuntu-desktop package so I could have SoftRAID on my laptop but the XFCE Network Connections plugin in the Desktop Panel doesn't work properly
<bazhang> single disk raid and a server on laptop?
<carrera> I have 2 x 500 GB SanDisk SSDs on my laptop
<carrera> bazhang, why would anyone want a single disk RAID?
<bazhang> "doesn't work properly" = what exactly
<carrera> I suddenly realized that I don't have an entry for an Ethernet connection
<bazhang> lspci , look for the controller
<wiredfool> Just upgraded my xubunutu desktop from precise to trusty, and my xkeyboardmap keeps resetting, about every 12-24 hours. Keyboard is plugged into a motherboard usb port. ideas? http://pastebin.com/jqNrTijT
<carrera> Even when I disable networking from the Network Plugin, I have to wait about 2 mins on boot because the server is waiting for an IP address
<carrera> that's when my laptop is not connected to a router via Ethernet
<carrera> third, when I created a new Ethernet entry, it didn't make a difference.  I don't know where it saved the new static connection details but it wasn't in /etc/network/interfaces
<carrera> so I had to go in and add the entries for a static IP to /etc/network/interfaces myself
<carrera> what is the xubuntu NetInstall file?
<carrera> can anyone tell me how I can get the iso file for the NetInstall?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Unless you mean for vivid, but that's highly unlikely.
<carrera> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<carrera> would mini only install the latest version, i.e. 14.10, or can I use it to install Xubuntu 14.04 too?
<carrera> great there are mini files for 5 of the previous LTS versions
<Unit193> Exactly, different iso for each one.
<carrera> one more question
<carrera> does installing from mini provide Software RAID support ?
<carrera> I've a laptop with 2 SSDs but no Hardware RAID controller
<genii> carrera: As far as I know only the ubuntu server alternate has RAID support standard during install time
<carrera> Oops
<carrera> that's what I have installed right now
<carrera> then I added xubuntu-desktop
<carrera> but I don't think it's as well integrated as a xubuntu distro
<tty0_> Hi there, this might be off-topic but i think this is the best place to ask: I have debian jessie with xfce and xubuntu theme. All looks good except some gtk3 apps like evince or gnome-calculator. The window decoration is different and shortkeys like ALT-SPACE do not work. The interesting thing is that "Network Connections" window has proper window decoration.  I tried some ideas i found on net, like ln -s /usr/share/themes/.../gtk-3.0
<tty0_> though this changes the color theme but does not help with the window decoration
<recon_lap> hey, all my desktop icons disappear about 2 days ago, any ideas what might be going on?
<pmjdebruijn> ls ~/Desktop
<Unit193> xfdesktop running?
<pmjdebruijn> does that sy anything?
<recon_lap> the files are there
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you disable showing them in XFCE's preferences
<recon_lap> running xfdesktop made them appear again , thx , now wonder if they will stay
<pmjdebruijn> I think it's just a checkbox
<pmjdebruijn> ah oh
<pmjdebruijn> nevermind then
<recon_lap> actually , how do you delete the saved user session that are created when you log out?
<Unit193> They aren't created for meeee.  ~/.cache/sessions
<recon_lap> and the last thing, both firefox and Thunar have been segfaulting all over the place. anyone have any ideas why that might be happening?
<pmjdebruijn> 14.04.2 or 14.10?
<recon_lap> sry not thunar, but thunderbird 14.04 i think
<recon_lap> think I got some pluging that causing trouble. must have generated 100's of crash reports at this stage
<pmjdebruijn> are you using plugins?
<pmjdebruijn> then I'm sure it's the plugins
<pmjdebruijn> it's _always_ the plugins :)
<recon_lap> well, not a pluging as such, as it's affecting my e-mail client too.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't follow
<recon_lap> well, maybe I'm wrong and thundarbird loads firefox plugings?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> I don't use tb
<pmjdebruijn> I do use firefox a lot ,and it's rock solid over here
<pmjdebruijn> but I only have two simple plugins (from EFF)
<recon_lap> hmm, maybe I should be saying add on's
<pmjdebruijn> sure add-ons
<recon_lap> think it might be flash causing the issues
<pmjdebruijn> that shouldn't crash firefox anymore, as flash runs in a seperate process
<pmjdebruijn> you should probably deinstall it anyhow, since that will make you significantly more security, but that's another argument altogether :D
<recon_lap> think "computer security " is a new oxymoron term :)
<pmjdebruijn> well
<recon_lap> should be computer insecurity !!
<pmjdebruijn> flash makes that more true than it needs to be
<recon_lap> googles uninstalling flash, I'll give it a try
<recon_lap> set it to ask before running, it's an extension of firefox. anyways, thx for the help
<pmjdebruijn> that lesses the risk considerably yes
#xubuntu 2015-03-26
<Guest44823> hello
<SkpS> Hi
<xubuntu732> hello, I need some help finding the appropriate drivers for my notebook. is there anyone here that could help me with this issue? I have the specs on this notebook and I am positive that both the audio and video are not working properly since I have updated my computer, installed pepper-flash and updated the codecs as well.
<xubuntu732> both audio and video are choppy in every program
<holstein> so, is it audio? or just flash? try and isolate the web streaming from local playback..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu732> thanks i'll give it a try.
<xubuntu732> Okay i'm not sure what it means when you reference with the explanation poione like this example- "For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3."
<xubuntu732> sorry-- explanation point
<xubuntu732> Also, I think I have identified the chipset but I can't be positive that I have Alsa support for the card. Linux is showing me card and sound modules are in place but the read is hard determining what linux, alsa, and intel have to say.
<xubuntu732> linux says:"Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)" IS this an ICH 7?
<xubuntu732> And, if so, to which southbridge?
<xubuntu732> Intel says I have a Intel® System Controller Hub US15W Chipset with an Atom Processor and that is not listed as such on the Alsa website
<xubuntu732> Ok, so I'm a little lost trying to interpret the data. I need to line up two pieces of data. First, if you go to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel then could you help me see if my card lines up with the data. I;m thinking my card may not be supported and I might have to try a different approach. Thans
<xubuntu732> Thanks
<xubuntu732> I just  need to figure out if my card Does anyone know how to use the terminal to pull up results simular to those on  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel??
<xubuntu732>  I just  need to figure out if my card is supported. Does anyone know how to use the terminal to pull up results simular to those on  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel??
<cfhowlett> xubuntu732, lspc --vvnn | grep Intel
<cfhowlett> xubuntu732, lspci --vvnn | grep Intel
<cfhowlett> grrr.   tourettes of the fingers today:
<cfhowlett> lspci -vvnn | grep Intel
<xubuntu732> ok
<xubuntu732> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller [8086:811b] (rev 07)   MEAN anything to you?
<xubuntu732> Alsa gives me three options.
<xubuntu732> #1   ICH southbridge AC97 audio
<cfhowlett> then it would seem to be supported.  hey, bring this to #ubuntu                  more eyes
<xubuntu732> #2I CH southbridge AC97 modem
<xubuntu732> #3 ICH southbridge HD-audio and modem
<xubuntu732> I will goto ubuntu tommorow. Its late... thought I'd give you guys a try.
<xubuntu732> thanks anyways
<xubuntu732> Just one thing please
<xubuntu732> What is the usage... #ubuntu or  see !players and !mp3
<xubuntu732> Is that some sort of terminal input or something????
<cfhowlett> xubuntu732, #ubuntu is the irc channel.  !Factoid triggers messages to the the irc user.  for instance ...
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu732> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu732> !Factoid triggers
<xubuntu732> !Factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<xubuntu732> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> xubuntu732, to avoid flooding the channel:  /msg ubottu !factoid               will direct the message to YOU
<cfhowlett> xubuntu732, and to send a factoid to a specific user: !factoid | username
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu732
<ubottu> xubuntu732: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> or privately:  !factoid > xubuntu732
<cfhowlett> !factoid > xubuntu732
<ubottu> xubuntu732, please see my private message
<Trinity> hi is anyone here?
<baizon> !ask | Trinity
<ubottu> Trinity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Trinity> i have 3 monitors and i was able to set up the panel to be on the middle of the screen but how do I get my icons to go to the center screen as well?
<baizon> Trinity: which xfce version?
<Trinity> 4.12
<Trinity> i tried 4.10 and upgraded to 4.12 when i saw a feature called primary monitor but it's not working
<baizon> Trinity: have you tried xrandr primary?
<Trinity> baizon, yup
<Trinity> xrandr and then appending --primary right?
<Trinity> baizon, sorry had to restart to test
<baizon> Trinity: np, that was the command i meant xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary
<Trinity> hmm, any ideas what the issue could be? seems trivial enough that it should work without additional fixes ;/
<hmnhf> Hi, Is there a way to disable internet connection checking before login? Everytime I restart xubuntu, it waits looking for an internet connection.
<xubuntu95w> Does anyone have issues with connectivity with Ubantu?
<Agent_Smith1> having trouble setting the hotkey to drop down the terminal
<Agent_Smith1> says command xfce4-terminal --dropdown does not exist
<pmjdebruijn> what should "dropdown" do?
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/xfce4-terminal/en/
<pmjdebruijn> are you sure that's a valid parameter?
<pmjdebruijn> (maybe it's only recently been added)
<Agent_Smith1> trying to make it similar to guake
<pmjdebruijn> how do you figure that's valid parameter?
<Agent_Smith1> what would you suggest a valid parameter is
<Agent_Smith1> i'll just use guake
<brainvvash> Agent_Smith1, it's --drop-down
<pmjdebruijn> ah :)
<Agent_Smith1> i still get Failed to execute child process "xfce4-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<Agent_Smith1> i don't see it in the commands folder
<pmjdebruijn> commands folder?
<brainvvash> does it work if run from a terminal window or via Alt + F2?
<Agent_Smith1> it doesn't
<Agent_Smith1> but i'll just use guake so it's of no consequence
<brainvvash> ok then
<Agent_Smith1> it is kind of weird
<brainvvash> of course it is
<brainvvash> it should work just fine
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am having a little problem. My network samsung multifunctional printer can print over the network but I cannot do scan and it says no scanner is found. Should I infer that the scanner is broken?? Any help?????
<bazhang> try simple scan yet
<pmjdebruijn> Sohail-Ahmed: not all printers have complimentary scanner drivers on linux
<pmjdebruijn> and/or support network scanning
<bazhang> !info simple-scan
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 143 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Sohail-Ahmed> bazhang: sorry for being late, I was tracking my supposedly lost package and had to call CSR. any way simple scan isn't working. I tried it first.
<Sohail-Ahmed> pmjdebruijn: I have not understood your point, I have installed the driver provided by the manufacturer and the driver description clearly says that its a printer and scanner driver. Moreover I was successfully printer over the network without even this particular driver.
<bazhang> multifunction are hit and miss
<Sohail-Ahmed> sorry hit and miss?
<bazhang> some work out of the box, some never work
<brainvvash> maybe someone in #ubuntu knows how to address your problem
<Sohail-Ahmed> I tried their but no body responded.
<brainvvash> it's a specific issue (hardware/driver), maybe you'll need to contact the manufacturer directly
<Sohail-Ahmed> bazhang: any final advice to confirm scanner being broken.
<Sohail-Ahmed> good idea brainvvash, thanks!!
<brainvvash> I assume that you have already used google and co to search for a solution, right?
<brainvvash> there are places like askubuntu, ubuntuforums, launchpad,.. it's possible that someone else has encountered the same problem and has documented how to solve it
<Sohail-Ahmed> yes. The ubuntu doc center have some words for my samsung series, especially multifunctional printers that they require super user privileges to work. I even tried that.
<pmjdebruijn> Sohail-Ahmed: manufacturer tend to support linux rather poorly
<pmjdebruijn> and scanner on multifunctionals are particularly poorly supported generally speaking
 * pmjdebruijn has no experience with samsung particularly
<pmjdebruijn> Sohail-Ahmed: sometimes the scanning function only works via usb, not via network
<Sohail-Ahmed> pmjdebruijn: but its manufacturer dependent. Some do release information to let peolple make open source drivers.Yea I noticed that today, when I connected a standalone hp sccaner and its working while my window colleage had to do a bunch of installation to make it working.
<pmjdebruijn> yes it is, that's exactly our point
<pmjdebruijn> scanning over network might not be supported at all
<Sohail-Ahmed> pmjdebruijn: I tried usb-sscaaning and same problem
<pmjdebruijn> does the mfc support scanning via webinterface
<Sohail-Ahmed> sorry?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ok
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have not isntalled their smart panel on my ubunutu machine but my gamming machine/window have their smart panel and it does not support scanning through web. Actually It does not support printing though that panel.
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't scan via a webservice? that's uncommon
<pmjdebruijn> no clue then
<Sohail-Ahmed> pmjdebruijn: brainvvash, bazhang: Finally I have managed to use my scanner via usb-connection. Its working now but not over network. But thats not a problem. the manual did suggest to install the driver as a super user which I initially comply by using sudo ./install and that did not work. but when I executed after becomming super user by sudo -s it worked. does using a command with sudo or as root user is different????
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> dont enable the root account
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell, if you must
<bazhang> glad you got it working, to a degree
<Sohail-Ahmed> yea I have switched back. But any link to see the difference. Thankyou all for your help and time!!!!
<bazhang> :)
<RudeViper> yikes - that didn't work - tried reinstalling xfce - ran purge on unity and lxde desktop and rebooted - can only log into lxde session - hmmm what gives? Am I going to have to do a reinstall?
<RudeViper> ok - looks like I am going to have to reinstall - in trying to fix things I must have ruined something else - lol - I have saved the xorg.conf file - My home folder is on a seperate partition - is there anything I should save???
<Wolfpup> i need a little help setting up x11vnc to autostart in xubuntu 14.04 so i can be able to remote into my system remotely even if the system reboots
<bynarie> anyone here recommend using cron jobs for daily fstrim???
<bynarie> have you tried init.d?
<brainvvash> bynarie, better ask in #ubuntu, this is a general question
<bynarie> ah lol.. i cant im banned from there
<bynarie> thats alright though.. thanks
<brainvvash> this looks helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<Wolfpup> can any one help me ?
<brainvvash> so, ubuntu 14.04 and up uses a weekly cron job by default
<bynarie> brainvvash, ok thank you
<C2thad> Good afternoon.  I have a copy of the xubunti .iso on my desktop. is there a way i can start an install from that?
<brainvvash> Wolfpup, maybe this http://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen
<Wolfpup> actyualy i saw that and it dose not hlep as it points to directories that are not on this fresh load of Xubuntu 14.04 that i had finishes installing a couple of hours ago
<derpingit1> hi guys
<derpingit1> i'm trying to create a generation 2 vm on hyperv and install xubuntu, but i am unable to boot to the iso. can someone enlighten me ?
<derpingit1> it is my understanding that ubuntu (regular ed) can be setup using gen 2
<derpingit1> is this an xubuntu thing?
<holstein> derpingit1: not sure.. *if* "regular" ubuntu is working, you can convert to xubuntu.. also, there are mini isos
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can use them to more quickly/easily see if you can get an installation, and then add what is needed post install
<derpingit1> well i'm not getting that far.. the vm doesn't boot at all
<derpingit1> from cd. that is
<holstein> cool.. the mini iso is a *different*, very small image you can try
<holstein> from cd or whatever you are using..
<holstein> its like 30 mb's.. AFAIK
<derpingit1> well holstein .. when you;re right, you're right
<derpingit1> mini works :)
<holstein> cool.. i know its no "elegant", but, you can use that iso as the base, and add what you need afterwards..
<holstein> xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop for example
<holstein> xubuntu-desktop really should pull in all you need
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ..though, you may want something lighter..
<derpingit1> lighter than xubuntu ?
<holstein> right.. i dont know what your needs are..
<derpingit1> yeah mang. i'm a super novice. i actually just want to try linux for the first time. thnanks for the heads up :)
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop for lighter
<holstein> or, just the parts you need/want.. like openbox, or whatever
<derpingit1> it's gonna be a vm for browsing the web and such. just need audio/video plugins flash, and i'm set
<derpingit1> oh yeah, and openvpn for sure
<derpingit1> :D
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<derpingit1> great
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> somewhere in there ^
<derpingit1> i want the desktop to look kinda nice tho.. not super stripped down.
<derpingit1> thanks, holstein
<holstein> "nice" is always a matter of opinion..
<holstein> xubuntu-desktop will get you xubuntu..
<derpingit1> great. thkx
<z_beeblebrox> Hi Guys, does anyone know if there is an Xubuntu version suitable for running a server from?
<Skald_9_> every
<pmjdebruijn> z_beeblebrox: that's an odd questions, typically on a server there's no GUI to begin with
<pmjdebruijn> so all the ubuntu flavors don't make much sense
<Skald_9_> depends on the kind of server
<pmjdebruijn> well
<Skald_9_> media servers usually have a DE
<pmjdebruijn> urgh
<Skald_9_> home media servers
<pmjdebruijn> sounds dubious
<Skald_9_> well al depends on the user
<Skald_9_> and yes I was talking about a GUI DE in one form or another
<pmjdebruijn> I guess very unskilled users might run a DE on a server
<derpingit1> ok . so i ran into a problem... i cannot set my screen resolution to 1920x1200
<derpingit1> tried modifying grub, but the highest i can go is 1680x1050
<derpingit1> should i call it a win and let it go?
<pmjdebruijn> derpingit1: VGA? DVI? HDMI?
<derpingit1> running on a hyper-v vm
<derpingit1> monitor is dvi
<pmjdebruijn> hyperv?
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<derpingit1> i know :)
<pmjdebruijn> derpingit1: anyhow, presumably video memory might be limiting the resolution
<derpingit1> ah ok .. maybe i'll take a look at the bios
<pmjdebruijn> you might need to change that in the VM config
<pmjdebruijn> not sure about the particulars of HyperV
<pmjdebruijn> which xorg driver is being used? vesa?
<derpingit1> how do i check that
<derpingit1> (noob here)
<derpingit1> i did have to change grub in order to get this far tho, so i can do some work if required
<pmjdebruijn> cat /var/log/Xorg.log
<pmjdebruijn> I guess
<htqp> yes, look for LoadModule. Alternatively issue inxi -G
<pmjdebruijn> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsserver/en-US/19f32070-46c7-4dec-8824-9942f7fc5a2c/hyperv-and-display-resolution
<pmjdebruijn> that would suggest HyperV can't increase video mem
<pmjdebruijn> why doesn't that surprise me
<pmjdebruijn> presumably HyperV isn't intended as a workstation product in the first place
<derpingit1> ok i'll let it go. this works well enough
<derpingit1> thanks,
<derpingit1> :D
<pmjdebruijn> I read HyperV also misses audio
<derpingit1> ah man. that's a deal breaker :/
<pmjdebruijn> I guess you need to use proper virtualization, not HyperV
<derpingit1> i gotta work with what i have :/
<derpingit1> thanks :)
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> VirtualBox is free, and has it's fair share of fanboys
 * pmjdebruijn hasn't used that in years though
<derpingit1> what i mean is, i have a server with hyper-v role installed. this si were i'm running this linux box from .
<derpingit1> that server runs a lot of other things, so i gotta make it work with what i have
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<derpingit1> brb
<GeekDude> My hard drive is unexpectedly out of room
<GeekDude> /dev/sda1       227G  215G     0 100% /
<GeekDude> I have not done anything even approaching 50G
<knome> start narrowing it down
<GeekDude> "media@media:~$ sudo find / -name '*' -size +100G" gives "/home/media/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log.1" and "/proc/kcore"
<GeekDude> the file is full of millions of lines of "Socket connect error (control channel)"
<GeekDude> oh my
<GeekDude> I cleared out some files, and now I can see the log file growing in real time
<GeekDude> at a rate of 5MB/s
<genii> Ouch
<GeekDude> actually closer to 2.5MB/s
<genii> For some reason googling "Socket connect error (control channel)" produces a crapload of references to wiimotes
<GeekDude> lol
<GeekDude> well
<GeekDude> ohhh
<GeekDude> I unplugged the bluetooth dongle and the wminput daemon is still running
<GeekDude> I'm running the wminput daemon through the xfce autostart
<GeekDude> killing wminput fixed the issue
<Morrog> Good evening
<GeekDude> morning
<Morrog> Everything alright here?
<genii> GeekDude: Cool.
<Morrog> I've been fiddling with starting xubuntu (14.04) through startxfce4. I've noticed that it then loads the xfce session, and not the xubuntu one. I can get over the fact that some theme-related things are different. But the settings manager has way fewer items in it in the xfce session than in the xubuntu one.
<Morrog> Why are there two? Why can't I start the xubuntu session from CLI?
<eikon81g> How come there is an error when you try to install NTP support in the time settings? Just wondering, I was going to do it but it shot me to a bug report prompt
<drc> eikon81g: Whatever it was (and it's been there for a long time), it's fixed in 15.04.
<eikon81g> gotcha.. Idk if I am ready to jump to 15.04.. are you running it? Thanks btw :P
<drc> yes, for now :)
<drc> BTW, you can install ntp thru USC and all is forgiven.
<eikon81g> cool any notable changes (that a noob would notice) lol
<drc> yeah, ntp is installed thru the Date/Time :)
<eikon81g> I was thinking about going that route but my time stays correct from what I can tell so whatev. LOLLL nice drc
<drc> Not much visual change (that I see)...updated apps and bug fixes.
<eikon81g> do you run cairo or docky?
<drc> nope
<eikon81g> Ok i had a small bug with docky that was fixed with a config change.. or some such. I found something about others having a similar issue and followed their fix.. it was happening on sleep / wake the program was not re-launching.
<eikon81g> well your assistance is greatly appreciated :) I have to get to some other junk here at the house.. ttyl
<derpingit> hi guys
<xubuntu35w> Hi there, need help fort my 1st time with Xubuntu. I've installed v14.10 32b on a USB key with linux live USB creator (Lili) ans enabled persistance. Now, i'm trying to login but I can't figure out thé needed username ans password.... any idea?
<eikon81g> did you set one up during the install?
<eikon81g> I was prompted in the installer to set one..
<eikon81g> are you running live off the usb? or did you physically install it?
<xubuntu35w> no install, running live, the for your help.
<eikon81g> yea, np..
<eikon81g> humm running live I don't recall if I had a username set up I thought it logged straight in..
<eikon81g> can you just hit like "login" or whatever?
<xubuntu35w> that's what I expected as well
<eikon81g> I doubt the u/n: root would log you in without a password, you would have to set that p/w from a sudo command first
<xubuntu35w> I have tried all the obvious login ...
<eikon81g> man I wish I had more info on that.. the live usb I used had no login / pw from what I remember..
<xubuntu35w> I have tried Ctrl ALT f2 but I can't do anything there (no sudo)
<eikon81g> if it were me, I'd re-run the liveub install to the usb drive with a fresh iso and see if the same thing happens..
<drc> I've never used the app you used, but using dd and/or unetbootin I've never had to set a password (or been asked for one booting the LiveUSB)
<eikon81g> ^^ he's much more knowledgeable than me.. lol go with his tips.. !!
<eikon81g> thanks drc
<drc> But then I very seldom make a persistence mode, but the times I did, I don't remember ever being asled for one.
<xubuntu35w> took me 3 hours to DL the I so and the hash looked correct.
<eikon81g> same here..
<drc> And if I'm "much more knowledgeable" we're all in big trouble.
<eikon81g> I used a windows program to make my bootable usb, maybe just start with a diff. usb creator..
<eikon81g> LOL drc.. :P
<eikon81g> well I gotta roll guys I'll bbl, thanks again drc
<drc> xubuntu35w:  I've never had to use a windows app, so maybe it need it...but 3 hours? that sounds like a very low DL.
<xubuntu35w> hmmm, I'll first give a try w/o persistence.
<xubuntu35w> yes very long, was much faster when I DL lubuntu.
<xubuntu35w> thx for the advices.
<qqqpq> Hello. I uninstall xfce/xubuntu, but I still get some sort of graphical login manager / dm? (I thought lightdm was an example of this type). How do I get rid of that and go straight into a terminal?
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<qqqpq> You know your question is a good one when its answered with a macro
<qqqpq> Thanks for the response and really good answer, I will implement this, but I am also interested in what exactly that login manager is, and how I might remove it or modify it.
<WolfpupL> im still trying to get x11vnc server to work on a fresh install of XUbuntu and i can not seen to get it to autostart even with everything i have been trying
<WolfpupL> n/m the last thing i just tried did the trick
<WolfpupL> i hope
<msev_> why do I get a "blocked attempt" warning from Google when I try to update mail with xfce mail plugin?
<msev_> brb
<xubuntu35w> pb solved after reinstall w/o persistence...
<qqqpq> Hola. Anyone know why my Xubunut w/ i3wm has no problem playing sound in different applications, but Kerbal Space Program has no sound when launched? it works under xfce / xubuntu desktop
<qqqpq> xubunut
<qqqpq> I spent some time on this problem in Ubuntu and switched over, where it was fixed for a bit. Uninstalling xfce seemed to cause the game to not pick up the audio device any more, but other apps are fine. It's odd.
<qqqpq> Pavucontrol seems to see my device well, but Alsamixer incorrectly reports it S/PDIF instead of HDMI and has no sliding action.
<qqqpq> Hello.
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<qqqpq> I'm having an audio issue. It's great :)
<ObrienDave> okay, what kind of audio issue?
<qqqpq> When I remove whatever desktop interface Xubuntu/Ubuntu comes with, like xfce/unity then my games suddenly stop picking up my HDMI device when launched for audio.
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<qqqpq> I'm on it
#xubuntu 2015-03-27
<cq-aux> hi, my rootkithunter is showing "alot" of warnings (no 'known' rootkits - just warnings galore)
<cq-aux> >could you tell me why?
<holstein> what warnings? about what? what rootkit hunter? have you asked the creators of the software?
<cq-aux> rkhunter
<cq-aux> the warnings I guess are that programs have been changed
<holstein> id say, if you have a "good" root kit, you wont be able to "hunt" it after the fact..
<holstein> programs, likely *have* been changed... if you have updated them..
<cq-aux> it's stuff like du and ls and grep
<holstein> not sure what "it" is comparing the changes to
<cq-aux> ahh good point
<cq-aux> "I always feel like, somebody's watching me"
<holstein> they are.. but, the question is, did they root kit you ;)
<cq-aux> yeah it's funny, we get NO malware.. but someone can still bypass your firewall and just "look around" and copy whatever they like or watch?
<cq-aux> I like to think I'm a trend-setter for some young muslim hacker wanting to know the best cult movies and electronica to check out next lol
<cq-aux> did I say muslim? I meant chinese
<cq-aux> lol
<knome> ummm... i think we've crossed the border of offtopicness here, general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic please
<cq-aux> k bi
<knome> OrioaZzZ, please don't use awaynicks
<xubuntu43w> just install xubuntu 14.04.2 need to know how to install my lenovo G400 wireless connection or wifi?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: what wifi chip?
<xubuntu43w> intel
<pmjdebruijn> which one particularly?
<pmjdebruijn> lspci might tell you
<xubuntu43w> ok i'll try
<pmjdebruijn> typically intels should work just straight out of the box
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you aren't seeing any SSIDs in network manager?
<xubuntu43w> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<pmjdebruijn> that's not the wifi thing
<pmjdebruijn> usually it's explicitly listed as "network controller"
<pmjdebruijn> something like
<pmjdebruijn> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<pmjdebruijn> or whatever
<pmjdebruijn> should be fairly obvious
<xubuntu43w> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: ?
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> so it's broadcom, not intel
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<pmjdebruijn> and reboot
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<pmjdebruijn> and reboot
<pmjdebruijn> not legacy
<xubuntu43w> ah ok
<pmjdebruijn> broadcom doesn't allow ubuntu to include the firmware by default IIRC
<xubuntu43w> ok thanks after this i'll reboot
<xubuntu536> hello can i install skype?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu536, software center.  choose and install
<craigbass76> I've got no sound after one of the updates I did this week.  Not sure which one, because I haven't tried listening to audio for a while on this box.  But, I can hear a hiss and hear it shut off when I mute stuff.  I've installed (because pusle has been a pain sometimes in the past) and turned everything up, but that didn't fix it this time.
<baizon> craigbass76: did you set up the proper output?
<craigbass76> baizon, not sure.  I hadn't changed anything.  Actually when I checked alsamixer, everything looked like it did the last time it worked.
<baizon> craigbass76: sometimes my default audio output sets itselft to HDMI instead of my headset.
<craigbass76> baizon, nope, I lied.  In the regular volume control, it got switched to hdmi.  Thankee Sai!
<baizon> craigbass76: np
<pmjdebruijn> craigbass76: did you by any chance connect anything to hdmi lately?
<pmjdebruijn> because it may not have been the updates that changed the behavior in the first place
<craigbass76> pmjdebruijn, nope.  The only other thing I can think is if my wife logged in and messed with it.
<craigbass76> I swapped everything off of PC speakers and hooked it in the stereo a few weeks ago; she still might not be used to it.
<Jinxed-> Is there a way I could check if Xubuntu would support touchscreen on my laptop before installing it?
<pmjdebruijn> just boot the live cd?
<cfhowlett> Jinxed-, live cd for starters
<bazhang> with 512mb ram?
<pmjdebruijn> bazhang: you're not making such sense?
<bazhang> pmjdebruijn, jinxed has only 512mb on that machine
<cfhowlett> bazhang, hard to imagine a touchscreen capable computer having only 512mb, but I guess it happens
<bazhang> cfhowlett, true
<bazhang> this was a carry over from ##linux, someone suggested xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> cfhowlett: that was my point indeed
<bazhang> I thought lubuntu would be more fitting
<cfhowlett> bazhang, agreed
<pmjdebruijn> well, with 512mb you can't really run a very nice desktop at all
<bazhang> touch screen with that low ram and a centrino duo
<pmjdebruijn> oh and he's gone
<bazhang> never heard of such a combo, but best to give the benefit of the doubt
<bazhang> long gone
 * pmjdebruijn wonders why he would care about the touchscreen in the first place
<pmjdebruijn> on such hardware
<john_hash> hi
<xubuntu48w> I'm having a problem installing libfaac-dev, libmp3lame-dev, and libvorbis-dev.  I'm getting "Depends: .... (= 1.3.2-1.3ubuntu1) but 1.3.4-1~trusty1 is to be installed"  I've disabled all 3rd party PPAs and I couldn't really find anything specific on Google search on how I can fix this.  Can anyone help?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu48w: did you run sudo apt-get update after disabling them
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu48w: also already installed packages from PPAs could be causing the trouble
<pmjdebruijn> and why would a ppa update libvorbis to begin with?
<xubuntu48w> Yes, ran apt-get update
<xubuntu48w> I don't have PPA for libvobis..PPA for other software
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu48w: then it's still odd it updates libvorbis
<pmjdebruijn> but if you have a new libvorbis you also need new libvorbis-dev
<pmjdebruijn> so you probably need to keep the ppa that had the updated libvorbis enabled
<xubuntu48w> Hmmm...I originally had all my PPAs enabled when I first ran into it..so that's what prompted me to disable all of them...apt-cache policy didn't show any other possible sources other than the official ubuntu repositories.  So, I was baffled.  I will try a fresh install on a VM and see if works any better
<pmjdebruijn> 1.3.4-1~trusty1 is from a ppa
<pmjdebruijn> if you have libvorbis 1.3.4-1~trusty1 installed
<pmjdebruijn> and you try to install libvorbis-dev it will want libvorbis-dev 1.3.4-1~trusty1 to match the regular libvorbis
<pmjdebruijn> this shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<pmjdebruijn> to be honest I've rare had PPAs clash like that
<pmjdebruijn> presumably one of the PPA you were using isn't of good quality?
<xubuntu48w> maybe...I'll dig a bit more...thank for the hints.
<pmjdebruijn> basically if a ppa has many on it, it's likely to break something sooner or later
<pmjdebruijn> many packages I mean
<xubuntu48w> that's true...I'm suspecting it's the noobslab PPA....
<pmjdebruijn> which particularly?
<xubuntu48w> I have the http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/apps/ubuntu trusty installed
<pmjdebruijn> oh that's atrocious
<pmjdebruijn> no libvorbis though
<holstein> yeah, i like it when a PPA only has a few packages..
<holstein> when they have a lot of packages, a dependency can break something.. and maybe the PPA is not maintained any longer..
<pmjdebruijn> basically if a PPA has that many packages you know that the guy doing the PPA either has no clue what he's doing, OR it's purely intended as a private use PPA
<genii> There should be some option to install PPA binary things into somewhere like /usr/local or something
<holstein> and, either way, its an "at your own risk" kind of deal.. the ppa situation is not perfect, for sure, but it is an easy way to distribute packages, and obtain packages as well
<pmjdebruijn> genii: no there shouldn't
<pmjdebruijn> that misses the whole point
<pmjdebruijn> just because someone misuses a tool, doesn't mean there's something wrong with the tool
<genii> Hm
<xubuntu48w> I did an apt-cache policy for libvorbisenc2 and I see: libvorbisenc2:   Installed: 1.3.4-1~trusty1   Candidate: 1.3.4-1~trusty1   Version table:  *** 1.3.4-1~trusty1 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1.3.2-1.3ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<xubuntu48w> I don't get why it things 1.3.4-1-trusty1 should be pulled from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> if you disabled the ppas, dpkg can nolonger tell where it came from
<holstein> i would try purging the ppa
<holstein> be sure you dont have *any* of the packages.. disabling the source should just disable the source, and leave the packages from the source in place
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pmjdebruijn> oh, that's nice :)
 * pmjdebruijn didn't know about ppa-purge
<holstein> well, i have had it *not* work
<pmjdebruijn> I never screwed myself over bad enough to need that :)
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<holstein> but, its my first step, since, using PPA's can be challenging, if they break, and the maintainers dont maintain it any longer
<pmjdebruijn> the real challenge in selecting the proper PPAs in the first place
<xubuntu48w> hmmm...this is looking like a job for re-format and re-install fresh.. I've got so much stuff from here and there, I can't even remember what came from what.  Well, thanks again for the hints, all.  Very much appreciate it.
<pmjdebruijn> if you often find ppas breaking, you're just too eargerly adding stuff you shouldn't have added in the first place :)
<bazhang> more than one PPA is really pushing it
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> that's nonsense
<pmjdebruijn> if you only use decent PPAs
<bazhang> not nonsense at all
<pmjdebruijn> the problem is people adding the first crap ppa they find
<holstein> doesnt matter, as long as one understands where the burden of support is
<bazhang> if its something peripheral, like handbrake, thats one thing
<xubuntu48w> anyone know a better sources for handbrake and formatjunkie?
<bazhang> better than jstebbins?
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~format-junkie-team/+archive/ubuntu/release
<pmjdebruijn> they have an official ppa it seems
<bazhang> the handbrake devs themselves recommend jstebbins ppa for handbrake
<holstein> even an "official" ppa is still a ppa, though.. its not officially supported, and can cause issues
<xubuntu48w> perfect...I need to stay away from that noobslab..
<pmjdebruijn> holstein: the format junie ppa, only has format junkie, so that is unlikely to ever clash with anything else
<bazhang> you might consider smplayer with mpv instead xubuntu48w
<holstein> unlikely.. but, when/if it does, knowing who is responsible is important for troubleshooting
<pmjdebruijn> sure
<pmjdebruijn> the noobslab thing was basically an abomb waiting to say boom :)
<pmjdebruijn> but I guess the name says it all
<pmjdebruijn> a Lab with Noobs :)
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<xubuntu48w> LOL! Yeah
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<pmjdebruijn> it's all about getting the right one
<xubuntu48w> signing off...thanks again, all!
<holstein> or, not using one
<holstein> or, understanding the risks of using one..
<bazhang> the tools available in the normal repos obviate the need for any ppa
<pmjdebruijn> that's nonsense too
<pmjdebruijn> particularly for LTS the versions can grow old quite quickly
<pmjdebruijn> for some already mature apps that doesn't matter
<pmjdebruijn> for some less mature apps, getting a newer versions matter hugely
<pmjdebruijn> and/or anything that has to do with hardware support
<xub> hi, i have a problem with ethernet. everytime i shutdown open my laptop again is off
<xub> so i have to open it manually at terminal
<holstein> xub: have you checked for and applied all updates?
<xub> yes
<xub> also the panel of network is lost
<holstein> sounds related
<gnumbknuts> Using Thunar, is it possible to copy the file "name" with the directory path ?
#xubuntu 2015-03-28
<melray> Bummer no voyager channel for xubunt modified...anyone know of a different irc server/channel where they have a voyager channel?
<Unit193> Last I knew it was ##voyager or #voyager.  I don't believe they have a strong IRC existance, try their forums?
<Unit193> existence*
<melray> Ok thanks...
<melray> I did search the channels and didn't get a hit ;-)
<melray> join ##voyager
<Eight> Hey
<Eight> I've got this crazy bug, or something.
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Eight> Not an actual bug per se, prolly just something misconfigured
<Eight> When I unplug my X61p, the brightness can't go as dim or as bright as when it's plugged in.
<Eight> Any ideas where to start?
<holstein> that can be hardware related.. i would check the bios, and then, i would probably test with live iso's, to see if other software, and kernel versions "act" the same..
<Eight> Alright. I did recently replace the backlight, but it seems too weird to be hardware...
<Eight> Especially since I can make it go nuclear bright on battery,
<holstein> Eight: sure.. using a live iso will bypass your installed OS and "configuration"..
<Eight> Kk. Will check to see.
<holstein> i would want to know, did it behave that way before and/or after i changed the hardware
<holstein> does it behave that way with the officially supported operating system and drivers..
<xubuntu49w> would like some help figuring out if my computer specs will support xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu49w: sure.. i say, just load up the live iso and see how it runs
<xubuntu49w> that is a great option, however, some of the drivers for my hardware were very difficult to install on linux mint. i'm hoping that the drivers will be easier to get and install on xubuntu. currently i have an amd athlon 64 3700+, nvidia geforce 8400gs, 2 gbs ram and a 200 gb hdd.
<holstein> sure.. no need for hope, really.. just load it up and try it
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i like to try the open drivers first, that are included in the live iso...
<xubuntu49w> i tried that and everything was a bit slow with mint.  switched to the propriatery drivers and it sped up with direct rendering issues. fixed that problem just to find that some of the games i want to play are not starting up.  was told that i need an ubuntu 13.04 at the least. not sure if linux mint 13 is derived from ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<holstein> its end of life
<holstein> you'll want 14.04, the LTS...
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<xubuntu49w> ok, will it still support older hardware despite being a newer version of ubuntu?
<holstein> or, !14.10, the latest release
<holstein> you'll be able to install 14.04, from the live iso i refence you should try, and you'll be able to test the graphics with with open driver, and then add a proprietary one if needed
<holstein> xubuntu49w: try it and see if your hardware supports linux
<xubuntu49w> ok.  thank you for the advice, will load up usb iso for testing.  best program for making bootable usb on linux?
<holstein> "best" is always a matter of opinion
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> or whatever ^ suggests
<Eight> Heyo
<Eight> Does it in vista too.
<Eight> Just some weird ardware behavior/intel driver
<holstein> Eight: are you talking about the screen brightness?
<Eight> Yerp.
<holstein> sounds like it could be related to your hardware replacement, then, or bios related. i might look for a bios update
<Eight> Just did that.
<Eight> I thought that it'd might be that.
<Eight> It's just weird since I can force it to go full brightness.
<Eight> Anyway, thanks for your time.
<xubuntu31w> hello, so i tried the live iso of xubuntu.  but now i cant install it.  i get the errno 5 message.  i had come across this message before when i was installing linux mint 13 and was able to bypass it and installby typing "obiquity no-migration-assistant".  i tried that with the live version of xubuntu 14.04 and now the live installer wont start at all. i'm not stuck running xubuntu off of a usb stick.
<xubuntu31w> any help would be great
<xubuntu31w> ive searched google high and low.  i have found many threads with the same issue, but no one seems to have solved it, or posted a possible solution that will work for me.
<gnumbknuts> "error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image" . It would seem that this problem still persists in Xubuntu; ref to bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress]
<gnumbknuts> I have force-installed the updated version of usb-creator-gtk to both Utopic and Vivid. Neither have fixed the issue.
<gnumbknuts> Oh¡ forgot to mention, I am running Trusty 1404.2
<xubuntu65w> hi i need heal
<xubuntu65w> my bro intal xubunt on this lap but the wifi its good but i dont conecte whit the ethernet, de lap-top dont read the ethernet and i need help and my inglish its bad im mexican plzzzz
<joeracjk> Please help, I cannot see my shared folders fro, windows
<xubuntu180> hello i have a problem with my history ive erased it but still one site keeps comming back in the browser can anyone help please?
<xubuntu180> hallo pensacola zou je me kunnen helpen?
<matt_keys> Since yesterday my xubuntu/xfce desktop continually prompts the logout/restart/shutdown dialog. If I hit cancel it pops right back up. service lightdm restart worked yesterday but now it is not working to clear. If I reboot the machine it prompts to log out as soon as I log in.
<matt_keys> I did the ctrl-alt-f1 thing to get here.
<matt_keys> it is 14.04.2
<matt_keys> amd64
<matt_keys> I have already tried apt-get remove xscreensaver also.
<matt_keys> Any suggestions on how to debug this?
<bekks> matt_keys: How much free space do you have?
<matt_keys> 64gb
<hammerron> Hello. Trying to run live usb. it is aking for username and password?
<bekks> hammerron: We dont know, is it?
<baizon> no, it will not ask for a password
<xubuntu25w> hi?
<xtest> hi, i have installed pipelight but it doesn't work, any idea?
<hammerron> ..trying to run a persistent live usb...never had a password question come up on a regular live usb
<bekks> xtest: "Doesnt work" is so generic that no one can help you with that. What are you trying, what are you doing, what happens, what do you expect to happen instead, what are output messages?
<xtest> bekks, i did this http://www.itworld.com/article/2697813/install-silverlight-alternative-pipelight-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<xubuntu25w> my computer, don reed the ethernet i need help, im only use wifi but im need ethert and im mexican and my inglish it very bad plzzz help me!!!!
<pmjdebruijn> what ethernet card does your computer have?
<pmjdebruijn> 'lspci | grep -i ethernet' should tell you
<m3n3chm0> hi all guys, After a few minutes Xubuntu freezes and I can't use the mouse or keyboard.. i'm using kernel 3.17.0-031700-generic.. this issue is being happening since the last week
<m3n3chm0> any clue ¿?
<holstein> m3n3chm0: so, it doesnt happen with an older/different kernel?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<pmjdebruijn> did canonical start a new kernel numbering scheme?
<m3n3chm0> i guess with the previous kernel all worked fine
<holstein> i would go to tty, or try, and try and see what is locked.. kernel panic, or just the GUI..
<holstein> m3n3chm0: i would test with the older kernel in your grub list. otherwise, it could be some hardware component broken causing your issues..
<ObrienDave> pmjdebruijn, canonical does not dictate kernel version numbers
<pmjdebruijn> it does
<pmjdebruijn> "3.13.0-48-generic" is not a upstream version
<pmjdebruijn> they suffix it
<holstein> the kernels are repackaged.. the kernel team
<holstein> its the same "source".. and version #'s..
<pmjdebruijn> '3.17.0-031700-generic' just seems to deviate from the previous suffixing scheme
<pmjdebruijn> holstein: well and a shitload of local patches IIRC
<holstein> !langauge
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pmjdebruijn> ah sorry
<pmjdebruijn> my bad
<holstein> you can ask the kernel team.. though, most "patches" afaik, are from upstream as well..
<holstein> security patches, for example
<pmjdebruijn> sure cherrypicks
<Unit193> Yes, Ubuntu does carry Ubuntu patches.
<m3n3chm0> sorry ¿?
<m3n3chm0> this kernel contains bugs ¿? or what ?
<pmjdebruijn> m3n3chm0: every kernel ever made in history contains bugs
<pmjdebruijn> for any operating system
<m3n3chm0> in addition i'm using propietary Nvidia driver .. maybe i'll test with open nouveau driver as well in order to check if the issue persists.. :)
<holstein> m3n3chm0: is the older kernel working for you? if so, then, its likely *something* with the newer kernel, that *can* be related to your specific hardware, and not a "bug" causing your issue
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<m3n3chm0> ok
<pmjdebruijn> excluding the nvidia blob driver is indeed probably a good idea too
<MadcapJake> Installing Xubuntu 14.10 and formatting and resizing some partitions.  The installer has been stuck on "Creating ext4 filesystem for /home in ..." for almost 2 hours.  Is it frozen? (I'm getting a slow feed of Glib.source_remove warnings in the console, like one every ten minutes)
 * pmjdebruijn would guess so
<pmjdebruijn> I'd check dmesg on a terminal
<julf_4> that
<MadcapJake> can i access a terminal inside installer?
<pmjdebruijn> Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<pmjdebruijn> not sure which number
<MadcapJake> ok
<pmjdebruijn> just try them :)
<pmjdebruijn> you'll find it :)
<MadcapJake> yeah found one, what am i looking for in dmesg/
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<MadcapJake> xD
<pmjdebruijn> you don't see anything obvious? probably at the bottom of the log
<pmjdebruijn> like disk errors or something?
<pmjdebruijn> also
<MadcapJake> gotta look a bit deeper, looks like wifi stuff at the tail
<pmjdebruijn> does 'ps axuf | grep mkfs.ext4' show you anything?
<MadcapJake> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> soemthing like mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 ?
<MadcapJake> yep
<pmjdebruijn> so then it is still running
<pmjdebruijn> m3n3chm0: how large is that partition?
<pmjdebruijn> whoops sorry
<MadcapJake> ~70 GB
<pmjdebruijn> 70GB shouldn't take 2 hours
<MadcapJake> yeah i did resize it though, just a little bit too xD
<MadcapJake> and moved it actually xD
<MadcapJake> so this is just my fault then i'm guessing lol
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> moved it?
<julf_4> steam wont start for me, i'd' be thankful for help
<MadcapJake> well i had a swap and a home ext4 partition at the end of my drive, i deleted both, and set the swap to end of space and then set home part to rest of space beginning of space
<MadcapJake> so i swapped the swap and the home part's space in the drive
<pmjdebruijn> julf_4: did you try starting it from a terminal? did you get any output?
<pmjdebruijn> julf_4: which version of xubuntu are you on?
<julf_4> yeah i did, i can message it to you
<julf_4> im on 14.04 lts
<MadcapJake> not sure if that's why, but seems plausible, i read somewhere that resize op adds a fair amount of time
<pmjdebruijn> julf_4: put it on pastebin
<pmjdebruijn> steam works fine for me on 14.04 lts btw
<pmjdebruijn> MadcapJake: not sure, I've never resized anything...
<MadcapJake> pmjdebruijn: if i abort, do you think i'll destroy the hard drive?
<julf_4> here's the error output i get in the terminal http://pastebin.com/bLY3mk0i
<pmjdebruijn> MadcapJake: "destroy"?
<MadcapJake> make it unbootable, damage other partitions on drive
<pmjdebruijn> julf_4: try 'rm -Rf ~/.steam', do note, that will delete anything from an old steam install, so you might lose some steam related stuff
<pmjdebruijn> MadcapJake: that disk is ALWAYS there if you mess around with partition, even if you don't abort
<julf_4> pmjdebruijn, didn't' work, still the same error
<pmjdebruijn> what does 'dpkg -l | grep steam' tell you
<pmjdebruijn> particularly the version
<pmjdebruijn> julf_4: ?
<julf_4> pmjdebruijn, http://pastebin.com/k6iwg8t1
<pmjdebruijn> where did steam-launcher come from?
<pmjdebruijn> because that's not in the repositories?
<julf_4> not sure..
<pmjdebruijn> well it didn't get there on it's own
 * pmjdebruijn wonders if that's from the partners repo
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> no clue why it's not working for you
<julf_4> pmjdebruijn, yeah i have the partners repo
<Unit193> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<julf_4> pmjdebruijn, can you think of anything i can try?
<julf_4> think it might be related to the amd catalyst drivers somehow
<julf_4> oh well, ty for the help
 * MadcapJake still waiting on home partition! xO
<ObrienDave> is it resizing and/or moving the partition?
<MadcapJake> yeah
<ObrienDave> if moving, it can take HOURS
<MadcapJake> both
<MadcapJake> lol
<MadcapJake> its been three so far xD
<ObrienDave> let it cook then. do not stop it
<MadcapJake> ok will do! if the source ids relate to actual mbs of space, then it might be close!
<ObrienDave> i think i moved 400-500GB once. took 6 or 7 hours
<MadcapJake> haha amazing
 * MadcapJake bunkers down for the long haul
<xubuntu01w> Hi all
<xubuntu01w> I've an IBM Thinkpad R32 and i've installed xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu01w> so networks does'nt work
<xubuntu01w> hey.. there's someone who can help me!?
<bekks> xubuntu28w: So state the actual issue, and someone might answer.
<xubuntu43w> hey
<xubuntu01w> hey
<xubuntu01w> how i should state the item!?
<knome> item?
<xubuntu43w> can anyone help me out
<ObrienDave> !ask | xubuntu43w
<ubottu> xubuntu43w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<knome> ObrienDave, huh?
<ObrienDave> the "item"
<xubuntu43w> Sorry
<xubuntu43w> ccount rn and My 20 character password on my normal account got reset and I cant get in
<xubuntu43w> *im on my guest account
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<xubuntu43w> ObrienDave thx
<ObrienDave> welcome
<gnumbknuts> Testing: ubottu, may I ask a question?
<Unit193> gnumbknuts: We did already tell you it is a bot.
<Unit193> !facts | gnumbknuts
<knome> gnumbknuts, it's not a bot to play with...
<knome> ..but you can do it in PM if need be
<gnumbknuts> Sorry, but I trying understand what the purpose of an IRC bot is, The link you gave didn't actually explain that.
<knome> gnumbknuts, for the most part, let support persons avoid digging up and typing the same links over and over again
<gnumbknuts> Yes , OK knome, thanks ;)
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<carrera> I managed to install Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop with 2 x 500 GB SSD in RAID 0, using the mini.iso
<carrera> thanks for all the help
<carrera> I just had to install the nvidia driver package cause the nouveau driver crashed
<carrera> I just have one question now, namely has much changed in 15.04?
<knome> yes.
<carrera> so it's worth the upgrade
<knome> well if it's worth or not depends on your usecase
<knome> if you want a very stable system, then likely not
<carrera> I love Linux in general and Xubuntu in particular and I'm using it on my own laptop
<carrera> used to be a C, Perl and Java programmer but not since 2005
<knome> glad to hear you like xubuntu
<carrera> I love it!
<knome> if you want to have a more general chat, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for that; and we're active there right now as well :)
<carrera> it took people on this channel, a little convincing back in 2013 to switch me from Ubuntu
<carrera> but I loved it right away
<carrera> thanks knome
<knome> np :)
<xubuntu32w> Anyone familiar with YCM under xubuntu? seems like the autocompletion is only pulling from whatever is in the same folder as the conf.py
#xubuntu 2015-03-29
<xubuntu64w> How to install flash player?
<slickymaster> xubuntu already comes with it xubuntu64w
<xubuntu64w> When im browsing with firefox it says you must install flash player
<Greylocks> xubuntu64w, you can install it from the software center.
<bekks> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<slickymaster> what do you get if you run apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<slickymaster> xubuntu64w: ^
<xubuntu64w> How to install my wifi chip? I think its broadcom
<Unit193> Let me guess, b43?
<xubuntu64w> What command to enter to know my wifi chip
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<slickymaster> xubuntu64w: in a terminal window run-> lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<Unit193> Figured it was on that page, but.
<slickymaster> on that page there's a thorough one Unit193: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<xubuntu395> how to install wifi my braodcon b4311?
<xubuntu395> what minal?command to enter on ter
<xubuntu395> sorry mis typed
<xubuntu395> anyone/
<xubuntu395> what command to write on terminal to install my broadcom wifi chip?
<xubuntu395> hey anyone there?
<scrapcode> When I click "Install Now" for the updates through software updater the window shakes and closes immediately. I can't find much on it but I suspect policykit, and everything seems to be configured correctly and policykit is running...
<scrapcode> Has anyone heard of anything similar?
<xubuntu697> #xubuntu
<xubuntu697> dove trovo i driver per caer travelmate 291 lmi?
<pmjdebruijn> this is an english language channel
<xubuntu697> where I find the drivers for acer travelmate 291 lmi?
<pmjdebruijn> what isn't working?
<pmjdebruijn> usually most things should just work out of the box
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu697: ?
<xubuntu697> modem wifi
<pmjdebruijn> you need the modem?
<pmjdebruijn> because often these cannot be made to work
<pmjdebruijn> wifi however should be easy enough
<pmjdebruijn> what kind of wifi chip do you have?
<xubuntu697> the dispositive
<pmjdebruijn> that doesn't make any sense to me
<pmjdebruijn> I meant which brand? intel? broadcom? atheros?
<xubuntu697> intel
<pmjdebruijn> are you sure? usually those work straight away?
<xubuntu697> intel i3
<pmjdebruijn> that's your processor
<pmjdebruijn> not your wifi chip
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu697: can you run 'lspci | grep -i network' on a terminal
<xubuntu697> wait
<xubuntu697> Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<pmjdebruijn> I think that should work just fine straight away
<pmjdebruijn> what exactly is the problem you're having?
<xubuntu697> not active
<pmjdebruijn> please describe your problem more accurate, so I might be able to help you
<xubuntu697> thank's very much, too later.
<xubuntu697> quit
<xubuntu697> exit
<xubuntu697> quit: xubuntu697
<MelRay> Hi I just setup a simple one client virtual lab in vbox using Endian firewall and my question is this if I were to point my physical router to port forward to the ip of the endian firewall would the internal DNS I have setup (host.localdomain) interfere with DNS out in the internet(cloud)?
<MelRay> Has there been release of xfce 4.1.2 in the repository?
<jatt> 4.12?
<knome> 5.68?
<jatt> I think you meant 4.12 instead of 4.1.2? no there hasn't been any official release.
<jatt> there is an unofficial ppa though.
<Unit193> !info xfwm4 vivid
<knome> xfce 4.12 will be in 15.04
<ubottu> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 474 kB, installed size 2728 kB
<Orioa> is it any good?
<knome> no, it's the worst release ever.
<Orioa> or should i say what is the difference
<Unit193> Orioa: Xubuntu has been shipping Xfce 4.11, which has been the development version for Xfce 4.12.  There's a little difference there, but not a whole lot.  There's a huge difference between 4.10 and 4.12 though.
<knome> and there's a big social/support difference
<htqp> what difference?
<Orioa> wow locked my laptop hardcore
<Rinet_> Hello. I keep doing a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04...cannot get Vim+Vundle+YCM to work. Anyone have similar issues?
<knome> OrioaZzZ, i've said this before: please do not use awaynicks.
<Rinet_> I'll just go post about it in github
<Rinet_> Baahaha ;(
<Unit193> I use vim, not the others.
<Rinet_> I've done the install guide so many times I'm following it in my sleep. :P Seems like Omni complete and the pythoncomplete#Complete() module doesn't function correctly, and then nothing does
<Rinet_> At most I can get it to autocomplete based on the working directory of the extra_conf.py
<xubuntu495> ciao
<one1cero> Ola
<xubuntu495> non riesco a installare xubuntu
<knome> english please
<xubuntu495> italian please
<knome> !it | xubuntu495
<ubottu> xubuntu495: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<one1cero> lol
<one1cero> Just wanted to take this moment to say that I love you guys. No matter what, there is someone out there that loves you!
<xubuntu909> Buenas noches
<knome> good evening
<xubuntuSO> Hi there
<xubuntuSO> i'm installing xubuntu
<xubuntuSO> is good things or is wrong
<xubuntuSO> HELP
<slickymaster> !ask | xubuntuSO
<ubottu> xubuntuSO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntuSO> i'm installing on my vaio and i need drivers to control fan speed. any help, thanks?
#xubuntu 2016-03-28
<larry5> back by popular demand :)
<larry5> on the subject of inputs; I am using a trackball which is about to fold... will soon need a replacement but before I buy, want to know if I'll be able to reconfigure its buttons to work under xubuntu.  Is there an app or a kernel module I'll need to use for that?
<GuyIncognito> does anyone know which version of XFCE comes with 16.04 by default?
<j09> hey guys, I'm trying to install wine on Xubuntu 15.10 and I get this error http://pastebin.com/L9HsSVNC
<j09> 4th error of the day. This is disappointing.
<j09> this is what happens when i follow through the dependencies, this is ridiculous http://pastebin.com/VZHxspZg
<j09> a google search shows that this is a dependency issues no-one's going to fix.
<j09> hello?
<xubuntu18w> hi
<xubuntu18w> I solemnly accept the terms.
<xubuntu18w> Not sure if I'm in the right place... but I'm a bit scared.
<xubuntu18w> The command lvdisplay /dev/my-vg returns nothing...
<xubuntu18w> pvs returns the correct volumes
<xubuntu18w> The LV might be corrupted, but I don't know how/when this might have happened.
<xubuntu18w> The drive is never mounted anyway.
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I am using the beta of 16.04 and it seems that I get no audio with headphones at all with hda-intel
<xangua> ! Xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<czeslaw> Hello, It's very important. How to ugrade usb-modeswitch to 2.2.1 in ubuntu/xubuntu 14.04
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: It's 2.2.5 in the repo already. At least in wily
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: Are you using Wily?
<Enkidu_ak> Oh, I missed wher eyou mentioned 14.04
<czeslaw> yes 14.04
<czeslaw> any ideas?
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: Here is the Wily package. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/usb-modeswitch
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: Download and install it. Check the deps
<czeslaw> but how to install it
<Enkidu_ak> I use gdebi
<Enkidu_ak> You can use dpkg
<czeslaw> i did but some package is missing
<czeslaw> libjim0debian2
<Enkidu_ak> You will need to resolve those manually. It's a Wiley package, after all.
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: So find out what is missing, track down that package, rinse and repeat
<czeslaw> i couldnt find it :/
<Enkidu_ak> Looks like that package wasn't carried over into Wiley.
<Enkidu_ak> You can grab usb-modeswitch from source and try to compile it, but you might consider upgrading to 15.04. It's the new LTS
<czeslaw> 16.04?
<czeslaw> 15.04 is not stable
<czeslaw> im downloading
<czeslaw> cause I CAN'T upgrade :/
<czeslaw> need to install again
<Enkidu_ak> czeslaw: What do yo mean by not stable? 15.04 is the current LTS, it's been out for awhile now. I haven't heard of any stability issues.
<flocculant> Enkidu_ak: wrong
<flocculant> 15.04 is NOT lts - in fact 15.04 is no longer supported at all
<xangua> ! 15.04 | Enkidu_ak
<ubottu> Enkidu_ak: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Enkidu_ak> Oh, my mistake. I stand corrected.
<Enkidu_ak> I still haven't heard of any stability issues with it, but I still recommend upgrading ot the current LTS, even if I don't know what that is currently :)
<flocculant> czeslaw: I assume you've seen the release notes with 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade currently broken - it does work via image - but I would not recommend doing it for a machine you must have working
<czeslaw> so what now :/
<czeslaw> i need to instal usbmode switch newer
<czeslaw> but cant find any help
<czeslaw> ok brb in 1hour :/
<czeslaw> fuckit still need to go to windows porbably :/
<scubamike> good morning!  is anyone up on this horrible hour?
<flocculant> scubamike: well it is the internet and it's 11am here :p
<Guest4672> Hi.
<Guest4672> How to disable screenlock after suspension?
<czeslaw> hi
<czeslaw> it is better to instal 15.04 or 16.04
<czeslaw> i have a problem with usb_modeswitch
<czeslaw> and problems to compile
<czeslaw> on 14.04
<knome> czeslaw, 15.04 is EOL, so not supported.
<moldor> Can someone point me to a relatively foolproof way of getting the nVidia drivers to work - the laptop has an Intel 4600 and an nVidia GTX765M
<knome> moldor, the intel/nvidia hybrid combination isn't always trivial to get to work, so there likely isn't a very "foolproof" way
<moldor> yes, this I have discovered... I wish I'd gone for an ATI chipset instead
<moldor> There seems to me the sgfxi script(s) - which don't work, for me at least, and then the "debian way", which has its' own issues.
<moldor> knome, I could always disable the Nvidia chipset, but the performance is better with it that without. Unfortunately it's using their Optimus technology which I don't believe Bumblebee has fully worked out yet.
<knome> i haven't got a very deep insight with optimus/bumblebee because i haven't used it myself
<moldor> I'm beginning to regret this particular laptop purchase - next time ATI all the way (even if this one does have 32Gb RAM !!)
<knome> unfortunately indeed, you are limited in hardware choices if you want to be sure something works with linux
<knome> (that said, i'm sure your laptop will work much better in a year or two)
<moldor> yes - well, it *does* run "that other OS" quite nicely, but that would be somewhat heretical. I actually wanted a Lenovo X1 Carbon, but they don't make them with enough RAM.
<Guest4672> Ok, I've got this. You got to disable light-locker.
<xubuntu94d> what means Launch Iron with parameter: ./iron --ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=21.0.0.197??
<tracker3> Hi there. Is it me or xubuntu 16.04 deletes xorg.conf at every boot
<ravi> hi
<ravi> I bought a new HDD, as my old one kept on giving error
<ravi> but again I am getting same error
<ravi> I will post the screen shot here
<ravi> http://imgur.com/fn4iv75
<ravi> can any one guide me?
<ravi> is there anyone ?
<mrkramps> ravi, maybe ask at #ubuntu
<ravi> OK, thank you
<mrkramps> more people around and this is rather a less xubuntu related issue
<WangDang> Can I just dd an installation iso to a usb key the same as in debian, or does xubuntu do it differently?
<mrkramps> WangDang, yes … no difference, debian and ubuntu both use hybrid images
<WangDang> Mrkramps: thanks.  I was seeing alot of pages talking about Startup disk Creator in ubuntu so I wasn't sure
<mrkramps> WangDang, this tool was intended to avoid using teminal … mostly interesting for beginners
<WangDang> mrkramps: thanks for the info
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<WangDang> $ sudo dpkg -i Downloads/chip-boot-repair.deb dpkg: error processing archive Downloads/chip-boot-repair.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64).  Is it possible to install a 32 bit package on a 64 bit system?
<WangDang> Hmm, my post was truncated.  I was showing the error I got trying to install a i386 package on an amd64 system
<genii> *buntu has had multiarch for a long time now. You must either be using a really old *buntu or else only have 64 bit arch enabled
<WangDang> It's xubuntu 14.04,  how do I enable multiarch^
<WangDang> but I'm working of a live cd if that matters
<genii> WangDang: What is the result of: apt-config dump | grep Architectures
<genii> ( don't forget to uppercae the A in Architectures )
<WangDang> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ apt-config dump | grep Architectures
<WangDang> APT::Architectures "";
<WangDang> APT::Architectures:: "amd64";
<WangDang> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<WangDang> I'm reading up now on enabling multiarch
<genii> Basically... sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<genii> You'll need to do after that a sudo apt update
<WangDang> genii: thanks for the help :)
<genii> WangDang: Glad to assist :)
<recon_dsk> right, anyone able to help me get LCD backlight plugin working?
<recon_dsk> found lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 28 22:08 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0 and managed to change brightness, nothing happened so I think it the wrong video device
<well_laid_lawn> recon_dsk:  I edit /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness to change the brightness
<recon_dsk> well_laid_lawn: I've only got /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness and when I modified it, it changed but the backlight did not.
<well_laid_lawn> recon_dsk:  what sortof video card is it ?
<recon_dsk> GTX 980
<well_laid_lawn> nvidia might work differently
<recon_dsk> think the os is changing the motherboard video card and not the dedicated one
<recon_dsk> hmm, nice directory loop in there as well
<well_laid_lawn> you could try using xrandr http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/254517/screen-brightness-100-with-proprietary-nvidia-driver
<well_laid_lawn> but two vid cards could make it tricky...
<well_laid_lawn> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<well_laid_lawn> ^^ might help too
<bekks> !nvidia-prime
<bekks> geez
<recon_dsk> also wonder if there is a way to make window title bars bigger
#xubuntu 2016-03-29
<blueFive> Anyone here using Voyager Live based on Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Well, it's not supported here, so only if they dual-boot.
<blueFive> "What can I say about Voyager Linux that I haven’t said before? It’s my favorite Linux distro of choice. It’s based on Xubuntu but surpasses Xubuntu in every way. "
<blueFive> "Again Voyager is a Swiss Army knife of Linux distros for me. It comes with a lot of great software that isn’t bloatware at all. However, be aware, their website and some of the instructions are in French but you can get a translation of the website and most of the distro defaults to English."
<Unit193> blueFive: Okay...?  Please see their support mediums for support, thanks.
<blueFive> No need for support.
<blueFive> But it's Xubuntu based but better so I thought the folks here would be interested.
<Unit193> Nope, please take it elsewhere.
<blueFive> LOL. Stubborn :P
<MarkusDBX> Hi, I'm looking for a really nice rss reader, any recommendations?
<Unit193> MarkusDBX: I like newsbeuter, but liferea is a GUI one.
<ajhlinuxuser_> I love xubuntu, it is my distribution of choice!
<ajhlinuxuser_> I just find I never come to talk about it because I'm always in the chat rooms for other distros that I'm experimenting with, finding bugs etc.
<Unit193> ajhlinuxuser_: FWIW, there's also #xubuntu-offtopic but not a lot of chat now since it's night/early morning US/EU time.
<ajhlinuxuser_> yeah, I might join offtopic when it is busier.
<senpos> Good morning. I want to install Xubuntu 16.04 Beta 2. Will i be able to update to Final release from Beta 2 without any problems? I'm asking about that, because i've just read on site, that Beta 2 isn't recommended as an upgrade medium, but i don't clearly understand what does it mean.
<flocculant> senpos: if you tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 with the update-manager you would know exactly what we meant when it all went black :)
<flocculant> you can update to final from b2 - but you'll need to do so often - so if bandwidth is an issue then I wouldn't
<flocculant> also - it's still dev obviously - so it could go south tomorrow ... it probably won't - but be aware of that
<senpos> flocculant: in will be a clean install on brand new laptop and bandswitch is not a problem. Thanks for answer. :-)
<flocculant> senpos: welcome - ftr I've been running it since November and the only time it's gotten really broken - I shouldn't have done that ;)
<Mindiell> hi there! By downloading the release for desktop, do I have do download some packages from the internet in order to install everything (xfce, libreoffice, etc) ?
<Mindiell> I don't think so within 1GB
<Unit193> Nope, not unless you choose the option in the installer for some 3rd party codecs.
<Mindiell> Unit193: thx, so is there a "bigger" install iso to dl ?
<Mindiell> with everythin out of the internet ?
<knome> Mindiell, what exactly would you need to be on the ISO?
<Mindiell> knome: I want to be able to install the xubuntu completely : with xfce and base programs (libre office, maybe gimp, and so on)
<knome> the desktop ISO will do that
<Mindiell> I don't know what is inside basic install of xubuntu
<Mindiell> knome: without downloading any packages from the net ?
<knome> yes.
<Mindiell> (I know they won't be up to date, but it's not important)
<Mindiell> ok, so the 1GB iso contains everything ?
<knome> yes.
<Mindiell> thx !
<Mindiell> you made my day ;o)
<knome> note that depending on the release the applications shipped can be/are different
<knome> but if you want the default xubuntu desktop, you will always get it with the desktop ISO
<Mindiell> great!
<Mindiell> the applications I need are firefox, libreoffice (and maybe gimp) for the basic install
<Mindiell> after that, users could access the internet and so dl/update/install whatever they want
<knome> what "users?
<Mindiell> well, I want to install xubuntu on some PCs
<Mindiell> for an install party
<Mindiell> so I want to be able to do it without beng connected in order to be more independant (I had some issues sooner :o) )
<knome> but if you have connection issues during installation, why wouldn't the user have connection issues later?
<Mindiell> knome: because once installed, the user can get back to his home and connect to the internet but, the minimum has been installed and I teach them how to use linux ;o)
<knome> Mindiell, i don't think it's good publicity for linux that you do the minimum work required or that you don't want to try to connect to the internet because there might be connection issues (there might be connection issues when the user gets home, what do they do then when they have no idea what they should do?)
<knome> ...just that you can be more "independent"
<Mindiell> hmm, I mean I had connection issue because we were in the fablab and WiFi didn't work correctly.
<Mindiell> I want to be safe next time I do this :o)
<xubuntu81w> Hello, I can't shutdown or restart my machine, using Dell Inspiron 14R 5421, Xubuntu 15.10 (all updates/upgrades applied) and Mint XFCE 17.3 (all updates and upgrades applied). Trying to restart/shutdown results in logging off only. Even trying "sudo reboot" in terminal for example results in error: "Please enter passphrase for disk ST1000LM024_HN-M101MBB (cryptswap1) on none! *Failed to start reboot.target: Transaction is destr
<xubuntu81w> Also when booting Xubuntu, it gives this message ""Please enter passphrase for disk ST1000LM024_HN-M101MBB (cryptswap1) on none! " during boot.
<bazhang> you are dual booting with mint?
<xubuntu81w> Yes. My disk is GPT
<bazhang> mint with what de
<xubuntu81w> XFCE
<xubuntu81w> Just like Xubuntu.
<bazhang> so its a mint q
<xubuntu81w> Nop, it has nothing to do with Mint, Mint is working okay. The swap is working okay.
<Waldschrat> Hallo, kann mich jemand hoeren (lesen)?
<knome> !de | Waldschrat
<ubottu> Waldschrat: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Waldschrat> oh - i see
<Waldschrat> I observed something what can possibly be a bug
<knome> okay
<Waldschrat> if someone can compare that: i used a password with a caret "^" in it and couldn't login over console
<Waldschrat> tried several times; with gui = all o.k., with console : nothing
<knome> i imagine the console might have a different keyboard layout in use
<knome> can you type the caret in the username field?
<knome> well, username input...
<Waldschrat> I  entered the password visible, just to see just that, but all was visible as expected
<Waldschrat> i need to enter another character after the caret in the console to get the caret itself
<dkessel> it could be that ^+ the character after it get combined into something like ô â û (umlaut with caret / "dach") in the console
<dkessel> that's just normal console behaviour
<Waldschrat> that is possible, but the console doesn't show something of that
<dkessel> i always type ^ + spacebar to get a "clean" caret
<Waldschrat> I will try that
<Waldschrat> thankyou for hints
<knome> (it might still be a valid bug though, if the workaround dkessel suggested doesn't work)
<Waldschrat> o.k. - I could verify: the caret with the following character was the problem: caret + e.g. a - all ok: gui and console behave the same; caret + "j": console and gui act different. there are other characters with similar different behaviour: caret + "b" - seemingly no character at all comes up and different behaviour in console and gui; I expect more.
<Waldschrat> (caret and "j" gives a character in the gui)
<Waldschrat> oh - it is a german keyboard here
<Waldschrat> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<Waldschrat> LANGUAGE=de_DE
<Waldschrat> that is, what set shows
<Waldschrat> GDM_LANG=de_DE
<Waldschrat> if someone could redirect these info to the coders please
<Waldschrat> o.k. - good bye, thankyou for help
<xubuntu57w> hello?
<xubuntu57w> I have found a bug in the latest 14.04 LTS Release
<Azelphur> xubuntu57w: IRC isn't the best place for bugs, I'd recommend you file a bug on launchpad
<Maratus> Hey, what's the best way for me to have an application launch without a border without being fullscreen?
#xubuntu 2016-03-30
<raul_> Hola
<raul_> Hello
<RoadRunner> keyboard layout question: my xubuntu before login shows a "en-CA" layout in panel but when I go into Keyboard layout this option isn't even in the list: only English (UK) and English (US). How/where do I fish en_CA out of?
<RoadRunner> anybody around?
<xubuntu77w> Hello everyone -- is the software center being replaced in the new LTS release?
<xangua> Replaced with what?
<xubuntu77w> gnome software center
<xubuntu77w> I'm reffering to this article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/3017152/linux/ubuntu-16-04-lts-will-dump-the-ubuntu-software-center-for-gnome-software.html
<pleia2> yes
<xubuntu77w> Thanks
<pleia2> the beta images released on thursday have it
<xubuntu77w> Now, is it the case that all changes to Ubuntu'
<xubuntu77w> carry over to the derivative distros?
<xangua> If you mean Xubuntu, that would imply it ships with more gnome dependencies
<xubuntu77w> Yes
<xubuntu77w> So the developers of Xubuntu essentially make interface changes to the Ubuntu releases by applying the XFCE environment?
<pleia2> xubuntu77w: each flavor makes their own decision, we decided to use gnome software
<xubuntu77w> I see
<pleia2> interface, themes, different default packages, a lot goes into making an alternate flavor
<xubuntu77w> Right, I understand that its much more complex than simply applying a new interface
<xubuntu77w> Though I'm not very knowledgable about how that is done, as I am a very basic user
<xubuntu77w> Thanks for the info
<pleia2> you're welcome
<xubuntu77w> Very excited about the new release. Would it be not smart to download the current beta release?
<xubuntu77w> Or would you say it's stable enough
<pleia2> xubuntu77w: you'll want to read the release announcement so you're aware of the known issues http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-lts-beta-2/
<pleia2> it's beta, so if you want a stable system, you should wait until the release :)
<xubuntu77w> Thanks, will do
<RoadRunner> pleia2: on the subject of flavors, have you, by any chance tried and can comment on using these themes with xubuntu http://nayk1982.deviantart.com/art/Greybird-dark-xfce-485266183 http://killhellokitty.deviantart.com/art/DeLoreanDark3-10-8-05232014-408652063
<RoadRunner> ?
<pleia2> RoadRunner: I haven't
<xubuntu77w> Do you guys (the developers) work in conjunction with the Xfce team?
<xubuntu77w> Or is xfce indepedent of xubuntu?
<pleia2> some of the xubuntu developers are also xfce developers
<pleia2> (and not everyone on our team is a "guy")
<xubuntu77w> Right, my mistake
<RoadRunner> pleia2: a keyboard layout question, if I may?
<pleia2> RoadRunner: I saw your question earlier and I don't know the answer, sorry :\
<RoadRunner> np
<knome> my gut feeling is that those are installed with some default package
<RoadRunner> knome: not certain which?
<knome> nope, but i also have a gut feeling that if you remove that, you might be in problems
<RoadRunner> remove the default keyboard layout?
<knome> something like that
<knome> but as i said, it's my gut feeling
<RoadRunner> hmm, I didn't actually remove anything in Keyboard layout choices (just added one) but the only one that was visible there was English(US).  It's interesting, cause I am in Canada and somehow something new it even though its not a visible choice...
<knome> RoadRunner, re: themes, the delorean one doesn't look like it supports recent gtk versions, and since the other is just a clone of greybird...
<RoadRunner> I am running 14.04, which gtk version is in it?
<knome> !info gtk-3.0 trusty
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0-dbg (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ libraries and debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 4844 kB, installed size 16851 kB
<RoadRunner> knome: as I read delorean's requirements: gtk-3.10.* is supported
<RoadRunner> and one guy in comments actually says he is using it with ubuntu 14.04
<RoadRunner> also, any advice on how where I could learn how to customize greybird?
<knome> ugh.
<knome> well, the gtk documentation is not the best there is...
<knome> and at this point, greybird is huge (and needs a SASS/sth rewrite)
<RoadRunner> ok, if all I want is to have a light on dark look (reversal), are there specific areas in specific files you could just reffer me to?
<knome> RoadRunner, unfortunately it isn't that trivial...
<RoadRunner> it wasn't trivial under win either but I sorted it out (with some mentorship)...
<knome> i guess i'm sorry to say it's likely even less trivial with gtk3 theming...
<knome> this is OLD so i can't recommend it for daily usage, but https://github.com/shimmerproject/Blackbird might get you some idea of the scale of the opeartion
<knome> note that greybird has been getting updates for a year longer, and even a year ago, blackbird wasn't "ready"
<knome> it might get you somewhere though.
<knome> and if you feel like helping out with greybird/blackbird, we do hang out on #shimmer and happily welcome new contributors
<RoadRunner> so is Blackbird an attempt to go exactly in the direction I am talking about?
<knome> it was/is supposed to be a dark theme with light text, yes
<RoadRunner> so when you say its old, is there a newer source (as in latest code...)?
<knome> greybird is "latest"
<knome> blackbird is a fork of greybird
<knome> and no, there is no newer code for blackbird than in that repository
<knome> anyway, it's soon 3am and it's time to go to bed
<knome> good night and good luck
<knome> and maybe we'll see you contributing to the shimmer project :P
<knome> -->
<RoadRunner> thanks :)
#xubuntu 2016-03-31
<floopsi> Hello all.
<flurbius> hello everyone
<flurbius> i have just spent the last few weeks evaluating various distros for my needs and I eventually decided to give xubuntu a reasonable go of it so ive installed wily werewolf and will have that until 16.04 comes out of beta
<flurbius> tonight i noticed something odd though
<flurbius> my notebook was totally sluggish which is unusual for the load that i supposed it had so ii had a look at task manager and saw my cpu was running at close to 100% - the culprits were firefox with eight tabs open so i closed it and the other culprit soon took up the slack - it was amarok , i havent seen anything be such a pig except windows update (and one or two bugs that I wrote myself) - anyway i think i will try out another musi
<flurbius> is there a way to limit the cpu avaiable to a process
<xubuntu59w> I'm new to xubuntu. The system keeps freezing and I have to do a hard reset/reboot. Is this an Ubuntu issue or an xubuntu issue? I have not had this with other distros.
<lucas-arg> hey guys, i have a question, if you were to install xubuntu in a computer, would you go with 16.04 beta or stay with 14.04 until 2017?? would you use ppas?
<xubuntu32i> helo
<xubuntu32i> hello
<xubuntu32i> hi
<xubuntu32i> good evening
<Zippy001> hello
<xubuntu32i> testing
<xubuntu32i> quit
<xubuntu32i> oh
<xubuntu32i> I think I'm the only one here
<Pici> negative.
<Zippy001> I'm also testing
<xubuntu32i> nice
#xubuntu 2016-04-01
<xubuntu55w> hello!
<xubuntu55w> It is fine that I select install updates' checkbox during install ubuntu?
<tessio> Hello
<tessio> Will Xubuntu 16.04 come with Compton by default, like Linux Mint 17.3?
<krytarik> tessio: Nope.
<tessio> There is any reason for that? People everywhere seems to get rid of tearing with it..
<PetrGlad> Hello, is there a straightforward way to share a folder via Samba in Xubuntu?
<xubuntu16w> Hi all, I'm trying to set a panel to autohide with xfconf-query, but when I set autohide-behavior value to true, it sets it to intelligent autohide instead. Is there a different parameter to make it always hide?
<xubuntu08w> Hi my Xubuntu is taking a loooong time to boot, more than 30 seconds
<xubuntu08w> It wasn't like that some days ago
<xubuntu08w> Hardware is Dell Inspiron 14R 5421 , Xubuntu version is latest 15.10
<xubuntu08w> All updates and upgrades applied
<xubuntu08w> I already tried Boot-Repair in a live usb, but the issue remains.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu08w:  have you run   systemd-analyse  ?
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-analyze.html
<django_> hey al
<django_> all
<django_> where is "all settings" in xubuntu
<django_> i cant find it
<knome> django_, which xubuntu version are you running?
<django_> no idea
<knome> django_, and i guess you mean the settings manager
<django_> i had ubuntu 14.04 then installed xubuntu
<knome> django_, then you are running xubuntu 14.04 unless you have upgraded
<knome> django_, to make sure, open a terminal and run "lsb_release -a"
<django_> 14.04 LTS
<django_> knome, my laptop is hot for no reason idk why
<django_> i have nvidia dual graphics card laptop
<django_> i think thats why
<knome> django_, in the menu you will have an item "settings manager"
<django_> yeah
<knome> well, there you go
<django_> knome, http://i.imgur.com/YR2Ufqz.png
<django_> it still gets hot :/
<django_> im barely even running stuff
<xubuntu37w> I went to the Unix stickers site to purchase some xubuntu stickers for my laptop, but they are super expensive. I wouldn't mind paying extra if more was going directly to the project, but the order amounted to just a few cents being donated. Is there anywhere to purchase xubuntu stickers directly from the xubuntu community?
<knome> xubuntu37w, the xubuntu team can't make any money out of xubuntu, so nope, not really
<knome> xubuntu37w, we are not receiving money from the stickers either; they do send us free stickers when we request though (and enough money has been gathered)
<knome> xubuntu37w, we practically give those free stickers away to the community via contests and other stuff
<xubuntu37w> Oh, that's kind of a bummer for you guys.
<flocculant> xubuntu37w: we do it for love instead
<flocculant> sih
<flocculant> ish
<knome> indeed
<xubuntu37w> It just seems that Unix stickers charges way to much for 1 or 2 stickers.
<xubuntu37w> *too
<xubuntu37w> I'll keep an eye out for future contests and whatnot.
<knome> xubuntu37w, they are our officially endorsed vendor, but if you want, you can use any vendor you want and send the xubuntu logo to them yourself
<xubuntu37w> That's a good idea, thanks.
<knome> xubuntu37w, you can download the brand assets from http://xubuntu.org/resources/ to make sure you are using the most high quality/close to source source
<django_> anyone know about Nvidia graphics cards?
<django_> which driver to use?
<xubuntu37w> Thanks knome
<flocculant> django_: depends on the card tbh
<knome> xubuntu37w, np. and if you want to return a favor to the team, you can contribute back ;)
<django_> flocculant, Nvidia geforce with cuda
<xubuntu37w> Of course, I plan on contributing when I can
<django_> GeForce GT 550M
<flocculant> django_: check in additional drivers - 361 perhaps
<django_> flocculant, http://i.imgur.com/YR2Ufqz.png
<flocculant> so you're using the driver?
<django_> flocculant, yeah but computer still gets hot
<flocculant> you could try the 352-updates one
<django_> its at 69C and im only using chrome and xchat
<django_> actually 74C
<flocculant> mmm - not going to be of much help here - I assume this is a laptop
<django_> yeah its a laptop
<django_> its a really good laptop
<django_> but if i run eclipse or android studio it gets got
<django_> hot*
<django_> flocculant, ill try vacum it
<django_> err wront person lol
#xubuntu 2016-04-02
<JennyBlueBird> Hi! Is there any way I can kil/stop/disable the GUI programs or session startup scripts from overriding my mouse configuration in xorg.conf?
<JennyBlueBird> It works as expected on the login screen, but I use mouse config settings ( speed, constant decelleration ) that I can't configure through the GUI , and it overrides it when I log in
<xubuntu74w> Hello! My Xubuntu 15.10 (all updates/upgrades applied) is taking a long time (100 seconds+) displaying the splash screen during boot. It wasn't always like this, but now it is... and I didn't install any weird program, but I used Boot Repair in a live USB. My hardware is a Dell Inspiron 14R 5421. Thanks!
<Unit193> xubuntu74w: What's the output of  `sudo systemd-analyze blame` ?
<xubuntu74w> juniorelson4@juniorelson4-Inspiron-5421:~$ sudo systemd-analyze blame [sudo] password for juniorelson4:            8.429s dev-sda3.device           6.712s NetworkManager-wait-online.service           5.708s apparmor.service           4.161s gpu-manager.service           3.595s ufw.service           2.760s systemd-udevd.service           2.592s qemu-kvm.service           2.533s ModemManager.service           2.522s accounts-daem
<xubuntu74w> ger.service           1.405s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service           1.172s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service            845ms systemd-journald.service            813ms systemd-modules-load.service            758ms systemd-journal-flush.service            709ms avahi-daemon.service            660ms upower.service            625ms systemd-random-seed.service            550ms systemd-update-utmp.service            536ms systemd
<xubuntu74w> 477ms lm-sensors.service            405ms dev-mqueue.mount            405ms dev-hugepages.mount
<xubuntu74w> 8.429s dev-sda3.device           6.712s NetworkManager-wait-online.service           5.708s apparmor.service           4.161s gpu-manager.service           3.595s ufw.service           2.760s systemd-udevd.service           2.592s qemu-kvm.service           2.533s ModemManager.service           2.522s accounts-daemon.service           2.501s NetworkManager.service           1.405s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service           1.172s
<meridel> Hello !
<xubuntu74w> 845ms systemd-journald.service            813ms systemd-modules-load.service            758ms systemd-journal-flush.service            709ms avahi-daemon.service            660ms upower.service            625ms systemd-random-seed.service            550ms systemd-update-utmp.service            536ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
<xubuntu74w> 477ms lm-sensors.service            405ms dev-mqueue.mount            405ms dev-hugepages.mount            404ms systemd-setup-dgram-qlen.service            404ms sys-kernel-debug.mount            364ms grub-common.service            330ms networking.service            312ms binfmt-support.service            309ms colord.service            288ms kmod-static-nodes.service
<xubuntu74w> 288ms systemd-timesyncd.service            288ms systemd-vconsole-setup.service            287ms thermald.service            286ms console-setup.service            282ms irqbalance.service            262ms systemd-sysctl.service            260ms systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service            250ms polkitd.service
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu74w
<ubottu> xubuntu74w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meridel> Does anyone has an idea of why my fonts are messed up ? I tried to change options like Hinting and it's a bit better, but not perfect... can someone please tell me if there is a solution ?
<knome> meridel, define "messed up"?
<meridel> Oh yeah sorry
<meridel> So, some letters have the bad habit to disappear ^^
<xubuntu04w> Well I couldn't post the entire output
<meridel> Without hinting, it is worse: white, black and invisible letters are mixed
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu04w
<ubottu> xubuntu04w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> xubuntu04w: That looks fairly normal, so it looks like something else then.
<knome> meridel, which font are you using?
<meridel> It doesnt change anything when I change the font
<xubuntu04w> Here we go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15586954/
<meridel> (Droid Sans for now, tho. It's better with it.)
<meridel> (By better I mean less invisible letters ^^)
<meridel> This is pretty weird
<knome> meridel, which graphics card are you using?
<meridel> GTX 750Ti, and i'm gonna check for the manufacturer
<meridel> I installed the non-free drivers
<knome> did it work before that?
<meridel> Nope :/
<meridel> And it didn't change anything
<meridel> Do you want any screenshot ?
<knome> i did a quick search and people who have reported it seems to believe it's a problem with the graphics card...
<meridel> :/ drivers or card itself ?
<xubuntu04w> SO what can I do people?
<knome> the drivers...
<meridel> ^^'
<meridel> Well do you have any idea of what I could do ?
<knome> i haven't seen this happen myself, so not really i'm afraid
<meridel> Aw... well, thanks for your time anyway
<meridel> I'll continue searching
<knome> np, good luck
<xubuntu04w> Hello, I'm still here :D
<xubuntu04w> With my very long time in splash screen during boot!
<knome> xubuntu04w, we've seen your question; if somebody knows the answer or can help you with it, they will likely reply
<xubuntu04w> Please help, I need to eat something
<meridel> Maybe I should try to install drivers from unstable repos
<meridel> Risky tho...
<Unit193> xubuntu04w: Got a log of what boot-repair did?   Could check fstab, make sure grub is installed normally, etc but those are just shots in the dark.
<xubuntu04w> Yes.
<xubuntu04w> Just a second
<xubuntu04w> the last three were: paste.ubuntu.com/15576020 ; paste.ubuntu.com/15576338 ; paste.ubuntu.com/15576963 (latest one)
<xubuntu04w> As you can see I was trying to use EFI
<xubuntu04w> But I couldn't. SO I returned to Legacy
<xubuntu04w> My Xubuntu 15.10 dual boots with a Linux Mint XFCE 17.3
<xubuntu04w> Mint is also taking a long time to boot now, but not quite as much as Xubuntu
<knome> so you used boot-repair to try to use EFI, and after that the boot has been slow?
<xubuntu04w> I couldn't boot at all after trying to follow boot repair instructions to use EFI
<xubuntu04w> So I used it again but differently
<xubuntu04w> I followed its instructions for legacy
<knome> but the slowness came after using boot-repair?
<xubuntu04w> Yes
<xubuntu04w> Immediately after
<xubuntu04w> I've been struggling with this since yesterday
<Unit193> Remove 'quiet splash' to see where the hangup is, but note the lines at the bottom regarding sda1.
<xubuntu04w> How can I do this? I forgot the commands.
<Unit193> At the grub prompt, e to edit and remove those two options, pressing F10 (IIRC) afterwards.  It gives you notes at the bottom of the screen at least too.
<xubuntu04w> How to access the grub prompt?
<Unit193> The one where you select Xubuntu or Mint.
<xubuntu04w> So am I going to remove all options with "quiet splash" in them?
<xubuntu04w> So am i going to reboot in order to accomplish this?
<xubuntu04w> And then take a photo of the notes?
<Unit193> They're unimportant, they're there to tell you what keys to hit.  Afterwards it'll give you output while it boots rather than just showing a picture.
<xubuntu04w> Ok, then let's see if I understand: I'm going to reboot now, and when the menu where I select Xubuntu or Mint appears, I'm going to press some button to edit options and then I'll try to find any options containing 'quiet splash', and then I'll remove them and then press f10.
<xubuntu04w> And then I'll boot again and come here to chat.
<xubuntu04w> Is that all or am I missing something?
<Unit193> Then pay attention and see exactly where it hangs up.  Well, F10 will *continue* booting.
<xubuntu04w> When it hangs up, is it good to take a pic with my smartphone?
<xubuntu04w> Maybe my memory fails :P
<xubuntu16w> Hello! I rebooted and payed attention, I took some pics
<xubuntu16w> It hangs up during " A start is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device
<xubuntu16w> A start job*
<xubuntu16w> Followed by a similar message but more extensive
<xubuntu16w> and then back to that
<xubuntu16w> DO you want me to upload the pics somewhere?
<Unit193> Did you mean to have encrypted swap?  And could be handy, sure.
<xubuntu16w> I don't have any swap partition anymore, it was giving bugs... so this is weird
<xubuntu16w> Where can I upload?
<xubuntu16w> I deleted the swap partition using gparted some days ago
<xubuntu16w> :P
<Unit193> That's not going to help, it's still in your /etc/fstab.
<xubuntu16w> Then is it the culprit?
<xubuntu16w> For both xubuntu and mint?
<xubuntu16w> I suspected since the start the swap continues giving me headaches
<xubuntu16w> :(
<xubuntu16w> What can I do?
<Unit193> 1. Re-create the swap partition.  2. As a workaround comment out the line in /etc/fstab (and maybe /etc/crypttab, depending.) but generally a good idea to have it.
<Unit193> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xubuntu16w> What size does it need to be
<xubuntu16w> And can I create just one for both xubuntu and mint?
<Unit193> Yes.  Eh, used to be they'd say about the same size as the ram you have.
<xubuntu16w> Ok it's created
<Unit193> Check the UUID and change /etc/fstab to reflect that.
<xubuntu16w> How can I do those things?
<xubuntu16w> I'm so noob lol
<Unit193> `blkid`
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<xubuntu16w> do I need to copy paste it for you to see?
<bekks> xubuntu16w: you need to pastebin it and provide the URL. But you need to see it, since you need to edit your /etc/fstab
<xubuntu16w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15587354/
<xubuntu16w> What now
<Unit193> bekks: In case you missed, there's a commented entry for that in there, and uncommented one for cryptswap he needs to remove (something in crypttab too then likely)
<bekks> Unit193: So its pretty clear what he needs to do then, I guess.
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<xubuntu16w> Now, to fstab. How can I access and edit that?
<xubuntu16w> Is that the next step?
<Unit193> xubuntu16w: Copy the UUID over the other one in fstab, and make sure the line is uncommented.  Also make sure the cryptswap line is commented.
<xubuntu16w> ok
<xubuntu16w> but i dont know hot access fstab
<xubuntu16w> :<
<xubuntu16w> how to*
<Unit193> It's a file, so pkexec mousepad /etc/fstab
<Unit193> Also pastebinit /etc/crypttab too.
<xubuntu16w> I don't know what to edit. Look how fstab and crypttab look: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15587575/
<xubuntu16w> Fstab is weird
<xubuntu16w> I was thinking about removing line 15 and editing UUID of line 13 and uncommenting it
<xubuntu16w> Is that?
<Unit193> Comment/remove 14 too, and remove the line in crypttab.
<xubuntu16w> ok
<xubuntu16w> in crypttab I just need to remove the line, making the file blank?
<xubuntu16w> Nothing to edit or add?
<xubuntu16w> That's what I did :P
<meridel> Hum
<meridel> I solved my problems \o
<xubuntu16w> Unit193 ?
<Unit193> xubuntu16w: Yes?
<xubuntu16w> In crypttab
<xubuntu16w> besides removing the line
<xubuntu16w> anything more to do there?
<meridel> Hum... does anybody knows why Ubuntu doesnt detect my second screen ? Even with xrandr... :/
<Unit193> Nope, that's all I said for that one.
<xubuntu16w> the file is blank not ext at all
<xubuntu16w> text*
<xubuntu16w> okay
<xubuntu16w> so I'll reboot, okay?
<xubuntu16w> or any other step before rebboting?
<Unit193> Lastly: sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<xubuntu16w> The output of this was only update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-34-generic update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic
<xubuntu16w> nothing more
<xubuntu16w> can I reboot now?
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu16w> k, I'll come back in some minutes (hopefully less hehe)
<xubuntu03w> sniff sniff :'( splash screen keeps going for more that 120 seconds
<xubuntu03w> Unit193 it's me
<xubuntu03w> I don't think it worked at all.. issue remains
<meridel> Can anyone help me ? :3
<xubuntu12w> hello
<knome>  hello
<xubuntu12w> i need help with xubuntu
<knome> ask your question
<xubuntu12w> i want to know hoe to change my password
<knome> which version are you running?
<xubuntu12w> 14.04
<knome> xubuntu12w, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1510/C/guide-keeping-safe.html#passwords-change-login
<xubuntu12w> thank you
<Arthur_D3> hi, I am having issues getting HDMI output to work. I've tried both the nouveau and the proprietary driver on this laptop but to no avail
<Arthur_D3> xrandr says HDMI-1 is connected but I still get no signal on the TV
<xubuntu594> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con el flash player para cromium?
<knome> !es | xubuntu594
<ubottu> xubuntu594: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu37w> i cant logg in to my own account every time i type my password the screen goes black and it tells me to logg i  again
<xubuntu37w> are you there
<xubuntu37w> hello
<dkessel> !ask | xubuntu37w
<ubottu> xubuntu37w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> xubuntu37w, and yes, we are here and have heard your question; we are all volunteers so please be patient
<xubuntu37w> i cant logg in to my own account every time i type my password the screen goes black and it tells me to logg i  again
<dkessel> xubuntu37w: it could be this, could you try the steps described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<dkessel> also, have you installed any restricted graphics drivers yourself?
<xubuntu37w> no , i dont know all that stuff
<dkessel> ok bb....
<dkessel> well at least i tried
<xubuntu41w> Hello, I'm still seeins the splash screen during boot for  a very long time, using xubuntu 15.10 on dell inspiron 14r 5421
<xubuntu41w> seeing*
<xubuntu41w> The splash screen keeps going for more than 100 seconds
<xubuntu41w> Unit193 hello
<xubuntu41w> I was afk
<xubuntu41w> now i came back
<xubuntu41w> can you give more steps & instructions?
<krixvar> Hi all, is it possible to use xfconf-query to change a panel's autohide to always hide? When I set it to true it makes it use intelligent autohide instead
<krytarik> krixvar: Change it via GUI, and then check what it's set at?
<krixvar> krytarik: Thanks, I hadn't thought of that - it sets it to 2, so I had to change the parameter to say I was using an int rather than boolean value
<krixvar> I've been tinkering with keyboard shortcuts too, and was trying to figure out two things - is it possible to make a command to move a window from one screen to another in a multi window setup? And is it possible to turn on the switch workspaces on dragging a window only while holding a specific key combination?
<krytarik> krixvar: For the first, look into 'wmctrl'; and afaik the second isn't possible.
<krixvar> krytarik: Awesome, I'll take a look.
<krixvar> That's what I figured - xfce would launch the script I was trying multiple times if I held the shortcut, and I didn't seem to be able to actually drag a window while holding. I'll just use two shortcuts for toggling then (unless its possible to have one command toggle rather than set to an explicit value?)
<krytarik> krixvar: Well, there is a '--toggle' option for 'xfconf-query', if that's what you mean - http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfconf/xfconf-query
<krixvar> krytarik: perfect, I missed that before
<phanes_> anybody seeing network route issues in xubuntu 14.04?
<phanes_> ive got two nics and cant get a reliable connection to my lan on any imaginable combination of settings and honestly ive never seen anything like this -- it 'should' be talking to the router
<phanes_> i got banned in #ubuntu trying to find out so please go gentle
<bazhang> try ##networking phanes_
<phanes_> i am honestly relatively convinced that this is a bug somewhere in the network stack specific to this distro after troubleshooting but i am in there as well
<phanes_> it appears to be a route issue but i suspect something deeper
<bazhang> do you have a link to the bug or have you filed a bug yet
<phanes_> as we've now tried multiple NICs, all of which today ive since tested in Fedora 23, Debian, Ubunty Wily and now Ubunty Trusty, with the only issue in the two ubuntu releases
<phanes_> not yet, im not really sure what to put in a bug report at this stage
<phanes_> i will be happy to file one if thats what it ends up being
<phanes> yeah, this is not a networking issue we appear to be looking at either a deep routing configuration issue or a network stack bug specific to ubuntu/xubuntu
<skywhale> xfwm does not support vsync - which wm works with xfce that does?
<Unit193> skywhale: Did you look in Window Manager Tweaks → Compositor?  And if you did actually try that, just disable the compositor on xfwm and use compton.
<skywhale> Unit193: compo off solves fullscreen vsync problems and perf, but breaks flash and desktop tears, hmm
<Unit193> skywhale: OK, and I presume "sync to the vblink" is checked.
<skywhale> yup (using fglrx)
<skywhale> kwin works fine, but not with xfce, hmm
<Unit193> OK, to compton!  Xubuntu ships some default example config.
<skywhale> Will have to try that.
<Unit193> BTW, Xenial doesn't have fglrx, it's not needed anymore.
#xubuntu 2016-04-03
<skywhale> well xenial had fglrx until like a week ago when they upgraded xorg
<skywhale> and now my gpu is 30% slower, yay
<Unit193> Bah, that's a bummer.  I had to flip to open source in Wily due to problems with the newer fglrx that landed (and older no longer working with newer kernels), ended up working well enough at least.
<skywhale> I hope the new AMD closed driver beats FGLRX by a large margin, it was behind a lot to begin with.
<skywhale> Running Catalyst on Win with Linux in a VM with virtual GPU nearly as fast...
<sevensixtwo> I've got a bug in tuxpaint, and I've found the fix, but I'm not sure where to file it. It's got to do with a few png files that are corrupted, causing a segfault. It's not a bug in the source.
<sevensixtwo> it's in 15.10 i386
<xubuntu10w> Hello
<xubuntu10w> Anyone here?
<xubuntu10w> Will xubuntu boot on a PC with ufei BIOS?
<meridel> Bonjour, dites voir quelqu'un s'y connait un tant soit peu en dualscreen ? J'ai un léger problème de détection de mon second écran: le menu Affichage et Xrandr ne le détectent pas mais pourtant dans l'Editeur de paramètres il est bien signalé
<Unit193> !fr | meridel
<ubottu> meridel: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<meridel> Oh shit sorry
<meridel> Wrong chanel ^'
<meridel> ^^'
<meridel> So I was saying I got a problem with my dualscreen, xrandr and all menus don't detect my second screen while config editor does
<meridel> So I cant' dualscreen and I don't know why
<meridel> No one ? :/
<Rick123> Hi is anybody here?
<knome> could be.
<knome> aww
<xubuntu81w> Hello, my Xubuntu 15.10 on Dell Inspiron 14R 5421 with all updates and upgrades applies is taking a long time to boot, the splash screen keeps going for more than 150 seconds.
<rikaidekinai> Hello
<xubuntu81w> Hello, my Xubuntu 15.10 on Dell Inspiron 14R 5421 with all updates and upgrades applies is taking a long time to boot, the splash screen keeps going for more than 150 seconds.
<xubuntu81w> ubuntu 15.10 on Dell Inspiron 14R 5421 with all updates and upgrades applied is taking a long time to boot, the splash screen keeps going for more than 150 seconds.
<xubuntu81w> Ops
<xubuntu81w> Sorry!
<mrkramps> xubuntu81w, you may check starup time of services with :$ systemd-analyze blame
<mrkramps> --startup ++startup
<xubuntu32w> Hello, its me again, I lov3 you and my Xubuntu 15.10 updated and upgrade is taking a long time boot, its splash scren keeps going for more than 150 seconds. Hardware is Dell Inspiron 14R 5421
<xubuntu48i> hello
<xubuntu48i> pups
#xubuntu 2017-03-27
<xubuntu67w> Recently installed Xubuntu on Dell Inspiron laptop running vista. Received a message yesterday for update. Is there an original source to get the updates from like the main menu etc? Or is it safe to click on the message? Not sure if the pop up is legit. I erased Vista completely if that helps to answer this. Please advise if it's OK to click the message to receive update. Thanks.
<Unit193> It's likely 'Update notifier' and there's a tray icon, right?  In the menu, there should be an 'Update manager', or one can use Synaptic (or whatever GUI is for that.)
<xubuntu26w> Hi, is there anybody here who can help with openvpn? I've got it setup in network manager and it works fine with one connection. But I need to run two connections simultaneous, and it's not possible to connect to more than one
<xubuntu26w> i've install network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<xubuntu31w> Xubuntu starts me without asking for a password, if I block the user if it asks the same when it is automatically locked after a time without use. But when start does not start automatically.
<knome> ...what?
<knome> or: it wasn't very clear what you would like to happen and what's happening (eg. what the problem is)
<xubuntu31w> Xubuntu starts without prompting for password
<knome> did you select autologin when installing?
<xubuntu31w> Autologgin is not selected
<esdwdftty> it is necessary to check, i changed in virtualbox kvm on hiper-v, start vb received constant messages of different errors. Constantly hanging red sign brick. Turned off the vb returned the kvm (default)  nothing changed the Update not start when open. Synaptic works, falls error. Vb 5.18 Host Win.Guest XU 17.04 64bit
<esdwdftty> Hyper-V
<esdwdftty> cpu AMD
<xubuntu26w> what I would like to do, is run more vpn connections simultaneous - do you know anything about this?
<pmjdebruijn> that is a very very vague question
<pmjdebruijn> exactly what kind vpns, to what, with which purpose
<pmjdebruijn> in the end a vpn is just a connection on an interface... so routing is the name of the game
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu26w: so please rephrase your question to something more specific/descriptive...
<door4> I just installed 16.04 2 fresh on my machine that has been running on an install of 16.04 1 for about a year no issue. Now it seems my desktop freezes. Mouse moves, can't click on anything. Keyboard doesn't work either so I can't get to another tty. Anyone else see something similar?
<door4> my desktop is freezing about every 10-20 minutes. The only consisten things I see in syslog are blueman-mechanism: Exiting and systemd[1]: Removed slice User Slice of lightdm.
<Natharn> Hello
<Natharn> devilray: the solution to my installation process was to edit the command, change splash to nomodeset - That way I could install xubuntu
<Natharn> And so I did.
<Natharn> The next problem has arrived. It does not boot.
<Natharn> Anyone can help me in the right direction?
<Natharn> I have tried a few things, but so far no luck.
<genii> If you used nomodeset during installation, odds are you will also need to make it a permanent boot option.
<xubuntu25i> ubuntu is nice but the last 5 years more bigger. I hope Xubuntu stay small os
<termlen0> hello
<termlen0> looking for some help, trying to install kazam 1.5.3 on xenial.... I tried #kazam, but not many folks on there
<termlen0> tried following http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kazam-1-5-3-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivatives/
<termlen0> but, i get an error that the release file is missing with the apt update command
<termlen0> any ideas?
<xubuntu64w> join
<knome> you are here.
<xubuntu64w> i need help with my computer not reading my sound card
<knome> start by telling more information; which sound card, which xubuntu version and what is the actual problem/situation that you have that makes you assume the sound card is not recognised
<xubuntu64w> if you do aplay -l it reads that there are no sound cards found, i have an 	Subsystem: Gateway, Inc. NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<xubuntu64w> and i do not know how to find out which xubuntu version i have
<knome> type "lsb_release -a" in the terminal without the quotes
<xubuntu64w> i have 16.04.2
<knome> ok, so your sound card isn't visible in aplay list; is that what you try to play media with usually?
<xubuntu64w> i normal just use what comes installed with it
<xubuntu64w> right now it has pulseaudio control
<xubuntu64w> and rythmbox for the media player
<knome> ok, so on the pulseaudio volume control, what do you see on the "configuration" tab?
<xubuntu64w> no cards avalible for configuration, and for output devices it shows dummy output
<knome> you might want to look at this; the same tip should work for xubuntu as well: https://forums.solydxk.com/viewtopic.php?t=109&start=10
<xubuntu64w> thank you
<xubuntu64w> not working
<nfitzy> i need help with my computer not recognizing my sound card
<nfitzy> i need help with my computer not recognizing my sound card
<nfitzy> hello
<krytarik> !patience | nfitzy
<ubottu> nfitzy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<door4> #join #firefox
<knome> door4, try /join
<xangua> Join the rebellion
<knome> too lazy, can i do that tomorrow?
<knome> (:
<xangua> We need you, the Galaxy needs you
<door4> running 16.04 fresh install. It's freezing on me but the mouose will still move. Not sure if it's chrome/hangouts or possibly bluez or pulseadiuo based on what I see in syslog. That ring a bell for anyone?
#xubuntu 2017-03-28
<_furycd001> Used ubuntu netinstall to create a minimal xubuntu setup on my laptop. Wifi runs slow even though I'm pretty close to the router. Any ideas on how to speed up internet ??
<_furycd001> Internet runs slow on normal ubuntu/xubuntu installs also. Laptop is an early 2009 macbook.
<ericzhill> I've got an old Toshiba laptop that Xubuntu 32-bit installs and runs fine on.  The 64-bit live USB try-before-install works great, but installed 64-bit won't boot with a failure to find init.  Any thoughts?
<pmjdebruijn> ericzhill: sounds very funky
<pmjdebruijn> both on BIOS/CSM not UEFI?
<ericzhill> Yes, machine is too old for UEFI.
<pmjdebruijn> does it properly support 64bit?
<pmjdebruijn> is there anything like dual boot going on, that might complicate things?
<ericzhill> The processor datasheet says it supports 64-bit, but I'm not sure how to tell.  The live 64-bit works great.
<pmjdebruijn> well if the live cd works, it should be fine I guess
<pmjdebruijn> but then again, do you have anything like dual boot?
<ericzhill> No dual-boot.  I've flattened and reinstalled about 6 times, with and without LVM to see if that made a difference.
<pmjdebruijn> did you reformat the partition before reinstalling?
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<ericzhill> Yes, wiped the partition clean and repartitioned.  No luck.
<pmjdebruijn> with simple MBR paritioning?
<ericzhill> I'm not sure what the "automatic" does, but I manually tried GPT and MBR partitioning with the same results.
<pmjdebruijn> something like sda1 /boot ext4 2GB; sda2 swap swap 4GB; sda3 / ext4 20GB; sda4 /home ext4 *GB ???
<pmjdebruijn> ericzhill: GPT is mostly intended for UEFI (not entirely true, but for most practical purposes it is)
<ericzhill> Current partition setup is sda1 /boot ext2 1GB; sda2 / ext4 300GB; sda3 swap
<ericzhill> I did double-check the disk UUID matches with /etc/fstab.  I saw some posts on AskUbuntu that indicated those might not match correctly.
<pmjdebruijn> can you post an actual screenshot (via phone??) somewhere, where we cna see the entire sccreen?
<pmjdebruijn> message context might give us a clue
<pmjdebruijn> which xubuntu version btw? 16.04.1?
<ericzhill> I'm in a meeting for another hour or so, then yes, screenshots inbound.  Xubuntu 16.04.1
<ericzhill> Picture of the panic: https://goo.gl/photos/NcQjyETGuLSro3La6
<ericzhill> pmjdebruijn: I can get you a video if that would help, but not much scrolled past before that screen.
<pmjdebruijn> that's incredibly funky
<pmjdebruijn> especially found /bin/sh but couldn't execute it
<pmjdebruijn> I would boot a live cd, mount the partition and check if the files are okay
<pmjdebruijn> ericzhill: if you in a chroot, you can apt a tool called debsums, which you can then use to verify all the files are okay
<ericzhill> Booting into live now.
<ericzhill> debsums is trawling through files at this point.  All ok.
<ericzhill> (So far)
<pmjdebruijn> can you do
<pmjdebruijn> file /sbin/init
<pmjdebruijn> file /bin/sh
<pmjdebruijn> see if they are proper 64bit binaries
<ericzhill> file /sbin/init -> symlink to systemd -> ELF 64-bit
<ericzhill> file /bin/sh -> symlink to dash -> ELF 64-bit
<pmjdebruijn> sounds good
<ericzhill> Just deleted all the partitions, and created a new msdos partition table with parted.  Going to try the install again....  This can't be that complicated.  Right?
<Artemis3> ericzhill, did you run memtest on that laptop?
<ericzhill> No.  I'll try that shortly.
<Artemis3> first thing to do when seeing kernel panics
<ericzhill> Even though 32-bit works great and the 64-bit live works?
<Artemis3> you never know...
<Artemis3> bad ram lurking could be the problem
<ericzhill> Fair enough.  I'll get memtest started and let it run for a while.
<jones641> Hello everyone!
<jones641> Anybody know how to tell lightdm not to turn of my screen when locking the computer?
<xangua> Did you try light locker settings? (Last tab in power settings) jones641
<jones641> @xangua yes, but that only gives me the option to tell it when to lock it, but nothing on screen poweroff
<ericzhill> FWIW, memtest went fine.  I'm starting to think this machine is allergic to 64-bit anything.  Ubuntu 64-bit won't boot, live or otherwise.
<ericzhill> Follow up - mint 64-bit installed and boots fine.  Can't get live Ubuntu 64-bit to boot.  64-bit Xubuntu boots fine but won't boot after install on HDD. <shrugs>
<glitchd> can someone please help me figure out how to disable the feature pinch to zoom? its driving me nuts, every 'time i try to scroll with 2 fingers it zooms the screen
#xubuntu 2017-03-29
<xubuntu09w> Upgraded to 16.10 and on reboot lost wired internet connection.  No communication with LAN/Router.  Computer is not wifi capable, so I am using a windows 7 computer to connect at this moment.
<xubuntu09w> Does anyone know what files I can download to restore the wired internet connection?  I tried to register this bug in 16.10, but could never get to the entry field in Launchpad, I would appreciate it if someone could log the "no wired connection after upgrade to 16.10" bug.
<bazhang> xubuntu09w, even if someone did, how could they give more info for your system
<bazhang> that requires YOU to provide
<xubuntu09w> d@Xu:~$ nmcli g STATE         CONNECTIVITY  WIFI-HW  WIFI     WWAN-HW  WWAN     disconnected  none          enabled  enabled  enabled  enabled   d@Xu:~$ nmcli n enabled  d@Xu:~$ nmcli r WIFI-HW  WIFI     WWAN-HW  WWAN     enabled  enabled  enabled  enabled   d@Xu:~$ nmcli c NAME                UUID                                  TYPE            DEVICE  Wired connection 1  1ed3b6ea-e815-4fde-b882-588cfd64d0d9  802-3-ethernet  -
<xubuntu09w> Sorry, what encoding should I use to post data?
<xubuntu09w> In Notepad it's 8 point Lucida Console.
<xubuntu42w> join
<glitchd> desperately trying to find way to disable pinch to zoom on my touchpad, without disabling 2-finger-click.
<Guest53501> hi! from central greece. trying to fix sound on an old laptop with intel NM10/ICH7 where i installed xubuntu 16.04
<Guest53501> initially i thought that was a driver info but when i used alsamixer to unmute a channel it's ok
<Guest53501> when i choose from pavucontrol earplugs  and from alsamixer i unmute the speaker i get sound from speaker
<Guest53501> when i choose from pavucontrol - speakers  and from alsamixer i unmute the earplus column i get sound from speaker!
<NikP> Heyho o/ I recently set up an Xubuntu 16.10 amd64 machine, and in Rhythmbox I don't see any inserted audio discs, while in the normal Ubuntu or Lubuntu I see them.
<NikP> Well, rhythmbox isn't installed from default, but I didn't find any better fitting channel
<NikP> Ugh seems like they took out that function in version 3.4, all my other machines have got 3.3 installed
<pmjdebruijn> they removed playing audio CDs?
<pmjdebruijn> so lol :)
<NikP> Yes, seems like it, I'm reading the commits currently
<NikP> That's so sad
<pmjdebruijn> link?
<NikP> They didn't drop it, it's still there
<NikP> Bleh, why doesn't it work for me
<NikP> Banshee just crashes because of that buggy mono stuff
<NikP> And other software is not very usable for seniors
<ToxicWizard> Is there any way to actually get the AwOken icon set anymore?
<encomjones> ToxicWizard: no where to download it ?
<ToxicWizard> files are missing from the deviant art account.
<ToxicWizard> oh well. I was playing around with Mate, but I like xfce better
<ToxicWizard> theming is kind of a bitch in Mate, honestly.
<encomjones> yes it is
<Kratzi> Hey what's up
<Kratzi> why it's not possible mafreund to change icon folder on xubuntu
<Kratzi> i search 10 minutes on internet to know how to do that
<Kratzi> and i think it's not possible
<Kratzi> nobody is here ?
<genii> !info mafreund
<ubottu> Package mafreund does not exist in yakkety
<genii> Hm
<knome> Kratzi, you want to change the folder icon? per-directory or for all directories?
<knome> Kratzi, you aren't here?
<knome> d:
<Kratzi> i'm here
<Kratzi> but i dont understand what you talking about
<Kratzi> what's yakkety
<knome> i don't understand what you are talking about either; please elaborate
<Kratzi> i'm a rookie sorry
<knome> yakkety is the development codename for xubuntu 16.10
<knome> so what is it you are trying to do?
<knome> "change folder icon" - does that mean you want the directory/folder icons to look different in thunar, the file manager?
<Kratzi> to change a icon of only just one folder
<knome> you can use the emblems
<knome> right-click the directory, click properties and go to the tab emblems
<Kratzi> emblems doesn't display in the office
<knome> in the what office?
<knome> libreoffice?
<Kratzi> sorry i'm not english i dont know how to say that
<Kratzi> but you know
<Kratzi> when you are on windows
<Kratzi> you do a return windows
<Kratzi> and you see your folders
<Kratzi> on windows you can just do a rightclick to change the icon about the folder
<Kratzi> about only one folder
<Kratzi> not all
<knome> the short answer is no, you can't change the directory/folder icons per-folder like the way you described
<Kratzi> so if a have a folder named Bravo and another named Alpha
<Kratzi> and i want to change icon for bravo
<Kratzi> how to do that
<Kratzi>  i can change emblem but it's not display
<knome> where is it not displayed?
<Kratzi> on the first screen
<Kratzi> i dont know
<knome> first screen of what?
<Kratzi> how to say that shi iit !
<knome> what's your native language?
<Kratzi> sry
<Kratzi> French
<knome> !fr | Kratzi
<ubottu> Kratzi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<knome> they should be able to help with xubuntu as well
<knome> or at least they should have general idea of how things work; maybe you can get help more easily there
<Kratzi> ok thx guy's
<Kratzi> !de | knome
<ubottu> knome: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Kratzi> working
<Slander_> hi there!
<Slander_> I have some troubles with xubuntu freshly installed on my ASUS laptop...
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Slander_> Yes, I am typing it, give me one moment please :p
<tim167> hi, I can zoom in on my screen using Alt+scroll, but is there a way to do that so that the zoom area does _not_ follow my mouse cursor?
<Slander_> So my problems are: my touchpad is not recognised (it was perfectly working before I formated my Xubuntu 16.04.1 install) and I cannot install nvidia drivers neither (tried a lot of things but bbswitch is complaining about no VGA device). Let's start with these.
<Slander_> If I simply try to install nvidia drivers using the "additionnal drivers" section, or if I use the dedicated PPA it's the same...
<Slander_> installation is done, no error. But when I restart, the screen verboses "bbswitch no discrete vga device found" 12 to 20 times and stops there
<Slander_> I tried to uninstall "bbswitch-dkms" but all that does is remove the verbose error message, the screen remains black in that case...
<Cubensis> ive been having a problem with system updates it keeps giving me the same update over and over no matter how many times i "install" it
<Cubensis> what do i do?
<Cubensis> its been doing this for several weeks
<knome> what is the error?
<Cubensis> no error
<knome> which xubuntu version?
<Cubensis> 16.04.2 lts
<knome> ...
<slickymasterWork> bah the hotel wifi blocks port 6667
<knome> heh
<slickymasterWork> dang it
<knome> use another port
<slickymasterWork> only 8080 is available
<knome> ;)
<slickymasterWork> yeah
<Cubensis> it only installed when i switched the desktop to xfce
<Cubensis> weird
<Cubensis> i dont understand
<ToxicWizard> work's done, ta ta for now
<Kratzi> hey how i can get steelseries engine for custum my DPI, i checked their website they just propose for windows & mac
<Kratzi> I want to stay on Xubuntu i'm a rookie i'm very sorry guy's
<Kratzi> i mean i need to write a command on the terminal ?
<Caprone> exit
<Caprone> all
<Caprone> :D
#xubuntu 2017-03-30
<Cubensis> im having a problem with one of my drivers, i dont understand how to fix this, i get an extremely choppy framerate when i try to play videos or play games. i used sudo lshw -html > mySpecs.html to get the specs and this one comes up red https://pastebin.com/VGYqAyt4
<Cubensis> but the vga controller is fine apparently
<Cubensis> can someone help me fix this?
<Cubensis> im trying to run that card on xubuntu 16.04.2
<Cubensis> is there a way to fix this without downgrading to xubuntu 14?
<not_not_a_bot> Normally I cant google fu my way through any issues i have but this one has me stumped, particularly due to it being difficult to google.    For some reason I can't type any passwords into the terminal.  And yes I'm fully aware that passwords are not echo'd in the terminal... however that fact is also making this hard to troubleshoot.   I can sign in at the lightdm splash no problem, and I can use gksudo (or whatever graphical r
<not_not_a_bot> and the password is accepted
<not_not_a_bot> though I cannot use sudo,  and even more odd I cant sign in sign into a vps of mine via ssh either
<not_not_a_bot> im running xubuntu 16.04 on a thinkpad X1
<not_not_a_bot> fresh instal
<not_not_a_bot> this has been super hard to find any information via google because every single result is someone who doesnt know that its normal to not see any characters while typing a password into a terminal
<not_not_a_bot> which is definitely not my issue lol.
<not_not_a_bot> I should note, when i type a password into the terminal and press enter, Im getting "Permission denied, please try again."
<not_not_a_bot> Sorry for the flood, and I appreciate any help, even a wild guess at where i could start troubleshooting would get me further than i am now
<knome> what's the error message on ssh?
<not_not_a_bot> both
<not_not_a_bot> sorry both are the same
<knome> have you read any logs related to this?
<not_not_a_bot> "Permission denied, please try again."
<knome> they might give you more information
<not_not_a_bot> oh like on my vps?
<not_not_a_bot> thats a good idea
<knome> for example
<knome> or /var/log/auth.log
<not_not_a_bot> ugh, Im on a live usb at the moment and I cant access my server because of these issues lol.   Which reminds me, the whole reason im on a live usb is after installing xubuntu (with disk encryption) Im unable to enter my password to unlock the disk, certain keys ('7',  DEL, and several more) suddenly cause my screen to flicker and the the input to go crazy entering in a tonne of characters i didnt type, I subsequently have to reb
<not_not_a_bot> hmm guess i can use my phone to log into ssh
<knome> or just look at the auth log locally first
<not_not_a_bot> im on a live usb right now so I havent  run into the issue locally since booting, and I cant enter the passphrase for my disk encryption so Im not able to check the logs in my local install
<not_not_a_bot> contemplating head2desk smash
<not_not_a_bot> i could reinstall xubuntu again, I guess im going to have to regardless at somepoint
<not_not_a_bot> im kinda just thinking out loud, forgive me
<knome> no worries
<xubuntu49o> hi guys how do I install on an ATOM notebook?
<xubuntu78i> Hi there! I am expecting trouble in xubuntu 16.04.2
<xubuntu78i> I can not suspend when lid closed
<xubuntu78i> Got a display settings on opening lid again, but no suspending
<xubuntu58w> hi I need help
<xubuntu58w> I heve avery old desktop with only cd reader and I want to install xubunt replacing windows xp. Can someone help me with an iso image less than 700 Mb
<bekks> Does your card reader support booting from it?
#xubuntu 2017-03-31
<zlanj> can anyone give a definiteive guide on installing compton to remove screen tearing? I had it working partially but the default config made everything 70% opacity and that was the only time it was actually working
<CrazyLikeAFox> anybody know a way to setup a keyboard shortcut to give mouse focus to panel?
<CrazyLikeAFox> There'a a game I have that's fullscreen and it captures the cursor still and has some graphical glitches if forced to be in a window
<CrazyLikeAFox> My current quick-and-dirty solution is to hit printsrc, then cancel the screen shot dialog, and I have the cursor free again to check irc or another program real quick
<encomjones> does the email checker for gmail just not work
<skrite> hey all !
<skrite> say, anyone know what version of xfce4 is included with zesty?
<krytarik> !info xfce4 zesty | skrite
<ubottu> skrite: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.3 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<skrite> krytarik: ok, i know xfce4 development is kinda slow, does that really mean anything though? I mean, everything works now
<krytarik> There is ongoing development - currently particularly the porting to GTK+ 3.
<skrite> if they are porting everything to GTK+ 3, it will not loose any functionality, right? tell you why i ask. Xfce4 is the first lightweight distro to do tiling the way I like without being bloated or buggy
<krytarik> Yes, it's intended as a 1:1 port - and looks like it's going that way.
<krytarik> Also, I'll mention that while the core Xfce is at that version still, there have been updates to quite a few components to it.
<krytarik> This gives a hint to that: https://blog.xfce.org/
<skrite> kytarik, thanks !
<xubuntu17i> hello
#xubuntu 2017-04-01
<Xu> Upgrading to 16.10 will take out a wired connection.  If your HD is formatted with EXT4 and if your computer cannot boot from a USB and is not capable of connecting with wifi, you will not be able to revert to 16.04.  I have not yet been able to boot and run from a DVD.  The mimi.iso cannot see an EXT4 HD, it uses DR-DOS and apparently cannot detect any device that is not DOS or NTFS.
<_xephlos> hey friends
<_xephlos> how do I upgrade my xfce to 4.12.1 and above
<_xephlos> 4.12.0 has a bug with the whisker menu where it turns black (detailed here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10656)
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10656 in General "Dragging a panel window button turns external panel plugin black" [Normal,New]
<_xephlos> and it's driving me nuts
<xubuntu34i> Hello
<xephlos> i managed to upgrade the panel to 4.12.1 and fixed the issue
<mark76> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<m3n3chm0> any clue ?
<knome> about what?
<m3n3chm0> https://nopaste.me/view/619468a8
<m3n3chm0> this is the issue
<m3n3chm0> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<m3n3chm0>  libgles1-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 17.0.0~git20170206+17.0.07571cd8-0ubuntu0ricotz~yakkety) but 17.0.1+git20170319+17.0.07adc57f-0ubuntu0ricotz~yakkety is to be installed
<knome> that isn't from the regular repository, i guess
<m3n3chm0> it's from ppa yes
<knome> then please ask the PPA maintainer
#xubuntu 2017-04-02
<LinoSP> Hi good evening,  how can I enable the whiskey bar in xfce   (I have Kubuntu and installed xfce4 packets only)
<LinoSP> everybody is asleep? ':D
<LinoSP> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWBHJmAmZgk   I found the way to setup whisker menu here :)
<xubuntu78w> my xubuntu doesn't actually save the state of my works when i hibernate.
<Dr_Coke> Oh no
<xubuntu78w> As soon as i boot again after hibernate, all my open windows disappear, its a complete fresh restart rather than being a hibernate state
<Dr_Coke> Maybe try updating you kernel
<xubuntu78w> how do I do it now
<Dr_Coke> Go into xfce start menu
<Dr_Coke> click settings
<Dr_Coke> and scroll down to software updater
<Dr_Coke> and click that
<Dr_Coke> and update your computer
<xubuntu78w> It just show "Already up to date"
<Dr_Coke> Oh
<Dr_Coke> are you on the kernel 4.4 or 4.8
<xubuntu78w> Am a newbie and don't actually know how to find that
<Dr_Coke> oh
<Dr_Coke> I would say you are on 4.4
<Dr_Coke> xubuntu78w,
<Dr_Coke> open up the terminal
<Dr_Coke> type su
<Dr_Coke> then your password
<Dr_Coke> then apt-get install synaptic
<Dr_Coke> and press y which is for yes to install it
<Dr_Coke> and then once that is installed it should be under system in the start menu
<Dr_Coke> open it up
<Dr_Coke> and type in kernel
<Dr_Coke> scroll down to 4.8 and install the headers with it
<Dr_Coke> kernel headers
<xubuntu78w> okay. let me try it
<Dr_Coke> you will need to click the search button on it
<Dr_Coke> and type in
<Dr_Coke> linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<Dr_Coke> and install 4.8.0
<Dr_Coke> probably will be 4.8.0.45.17 on the end of
<Dr_Coke> it
<Dr_Coke> and then reboot your computer
<Dr_Coke> oh and install anything else it asks you too with it
<Dr_Coke> then reboot
<xubuntu78w> Thanks a lot. I will get back if having any other trouble
<Dr_Coke> ok
<Dr_Coke> I hope that fixes it
<Dr_Coke> once you click the box you will need to click apply
<Dr_Coke> and just click install then or yes to make changes and then reboot
<xubuntu78w> Also I have a problem with USB drives, I can't write into any PENDIRVE. it just shows Destination Read only for all PENDRIVEs I use
<xubuntu78w> I already have the linux-generic kernel 4.8.0.45.17 according to synaptic
<Dr_Coke> xubuntu78w, the kernel could fix that too
<xubuntu78w> Now what should I do
<Dr_Coke> but maybe it's because your usb sticks are formatted in ntfs (windows partition)
<Dr_Coke> just installed the kernel and reboot
<Dr_Coke> just install the kernel and reboot i mena
<Dr_Coke> mean
<xubuntu78w> Okay
<rhombus> I am trying to install packages from a third-party repository, and even though I have added it and done sudo apt update, the packages are not showing up.
<rhombus> What do I need to do here?
<xangua> What third party repo? Did you run apt update?
<krytarik> Left like two hours ago.
<krytarik> Erm, one.
<knome> :)
#xubuntu 2018-03-26
<glitchd> anyone know why all of a sudden my install doesnt want to display in the correct resolution by default, and i have to use xrandr manually to change it to the correct resolution?
<glitchd> this just started happening in the last few hours
<glitchd> and i havent changed anything
<glitchd> or installed anything
<bailey> hello?
<bailey> I don't know if this is connected to anything but if it is could someone please help me with installing xubuntu?
<bailey> I can get it to install but then it asks me to restart the computer and when I do I go back to the install screen
<Spass> bailey, hello, maybe you just need to remove your installation media?
<Spass> DVD or USB
<bailey> I tried that earlier, it just went to a screen of error failures
<Spass> Seems like a broken installation, but you will have to tell us more about those errors.
<bailey> ok, just restarted and it says that I have to reboot and select proper boot device
<Spass> You need to boot from a drive where you installed your boot manager (GRUB).
<Spass> Do you have multiple disks or operating systems on your computer?
<bailey> no, during the install i selected theboption where it deleted windows to replace it with xubuntu
<bailey> how do I boot from the drive where I installed GRUB?
<Spass> You can choose your boot device in BIOS (or using a shortcut key during the boot).
<bailey>  in the change boot order section?
<Spass> Yes. Try to boot from your hard drive first, that one with Xubuntu.
<Spass> And if that doesn't work tell us more about that "screen of error failures".
<bailey> thats what it is set to
<bailey> hdd/ssd then usb then odd then lan
<Spass> OK, what are those errors you see after boot? What version of Xubuntu are you installing? 16.04 or 17.10? 32-bit or 64-bit? Is your computer old or fairly new?
<bailey> I cnat find the errors anymkre, I am installing 16.04 64-bit an d my computer is from around 2014, a sattelite c-50b
<bailey> when I start up the computer I am in the install screen area
<bailey> there are 4 options, try xubuntu, install xubuntu, oem install and check disc for defects
<bailey> when I click install xubuntu it goes through the install process
<bailey> but once it goes to the end it tells me to restart the computer to finosh installing somethinv (or something similar, i cant remember exactly.
<bailey> and once I restart it goes back to the beginning
<bailey> I also selected the download updates whille installing xubuntu and the install third party software options
<Spass> I was asking about your computer, because sometimes users are trying to install 64-bit system on a 32-bit processors, but it seems like all processors used in Toshiba C50 laptops are 64-bit, so that's OK.
<Spass> Remove your installation media, reboot and tell us what error/message you can see on your screen.
<bailey> reboot and select proper boot device
<bailey> or insety boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<Spass> For some reason it doesn't see your Xubuntu installation at all, you can try to install again and choose "Something else" on Installation type screen and try to select partitions and device for boot loader manually.
<Spass> As a fallback you can try to install Xubuntu 16.04.4 32-bit, but I don't really know what can be a problem here, sorry. Try to wait for someone with bigger experience/knowledge to help you.
<bailey> its okay, thanks for helping, just quickly though, when you say to select partitions an device manually what should I actually do?
<Spass> I'll send you a screen wait a second.
<bailey> also, it says the ubuntk file is in an ext4, shoild I make that into a reserved bios boot area?
<Spass> You should then see something like that - https://i.imgur.com/LZ9gafu.jpg
<Spass> Double click your current /dev/sda1 ext4 partition, and format it again as Ext4 and choose / mount point, install your boot loader at /dev/sda
<bailey> okay, im going to try it
<bailey> hope it works
<Spass> If it still doesn't help you can try to do the same, but install boot loader at /dev/sda1 (choose it from list at the bottom), and after that you can try 32-bit version or some other distribution to test/install.
<Spass> BTW, before that did your Windows installation worked? Is your hard drive working fine?
<bailey> okay, its saying nk root file system is defined?
<bailey> yeah, it worked fine if a little slow
<bailey> thats why I decided to switch to xubuntu
<Spass> You need to choose your "/" mount point, that's what your root system is.
<Spass> Like on the screen I sent you.
<bailey> okay, its going through
<bailey> lets see if it decides to work this time
<bailey> thanks again for your help spass
<Spass> It's bad that you got this experience with installing Xubuntu, but I hope you have some patience to investigate further and test some other options. And as much as I love Xubuntu, you can try to install other distros too.
<Spass> And if you can, stay in this channel for a while, maybe someone had similar problem with 16.04 recently.
<bailey> I would but its starting to get rather late over here
<bailey> anyway, thanks yet again for your help
<Spass> No problem, cheers.
<Draconiator> I'm trying to figure out which Linux distro would be perfectly fine on a 2GB SD card used as an SSD
<anonnumberanon> Hi I have a problem with the latest Xubuntu that I just installed. When i put the mouse pointer to the corner of the window to resize it, it takes a long time to find the right vector of resizing between side, up-down, diagonal, when what I want is diagonal. I tried to changed border.width in the themerc file already, to no avail, anyone with this issue who fixed it?
<ne1uno> anonnumberanon I think the default theme has a one pixel grab target. I found after searching explitive deleted hard to grab windows xubuntu, change or edit theme. not sure why anyone thinks it's fun to have frustration as a default
<ne1uno> btw, practically my only complaint so far. everything else was pretty smooth
<knome> anonnumberanon, ne1uno: https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ne1uno> knome:  thanks, that puts all the workarounds in one place, but doesn't explain why there doesn't need to be larger targets even if transparent. the page is proof people have a problem with it out of the box. why the need to educate people to use inferior grabbing methods? it's a we know best attitude where nobody wins and 5 years is a really long time  for developers not to get it
<knome> ne1uno, well you are welcome to contribute the code required to make it work obviously
<knome> or in other words, this is not really trivial as xfwm has no support for this
<ne1uno> point taken, though just changing to a theme with larger grabbers solves the short term problem and might have been put as the prefered fix as well. someone is in love with their theme and doesn't want to change it?
<ne1uno> somewhat weird as I say because everything else about the installation and usage so far in my casual use has been fantastic.
<knome> work on greybird-a11y (accessibility) with bigger window borders has been started, but tbh this hasn't been the top priority
<knome> ideally we'd like bigger resize areas without making the actual window borders larger
<anonnumberanon> I see
<anonnumberanon> not a deal breaker
<knome> but this isn't solvable from the theme point of view
<anonnumberanon> i wish I used Alt more so this would feel more natural to use the Alt+Right Click+Move Mouse
<anonnumberanon> but it's probably my favorite way out of all alternatives on this page
<knome> you should look at the other window manager shortcuts you can use with alt too, maybe that'll make you get used to using alt ;)
<knome> alt+left-click-drag moves windows too
<knome> and you can even change the modified key to, say, super (windows key on most keyboards)
<ondondil> Is it possible to set subtitle delay with parole?
<RoadRunner> hard disk  full (don't know with what) and "sudo apt-get clean" doesn't liberate any more space.  Help?
<RoadRunner> is ssh server a part of the default xubuntu 16.04 install?
<Unit193> Server? No.
<RoadRunner> is it hard to install?
<terminalator> sudo apt install openssh-server
<RoadRunner> seems simple enough, is it a big app?
<terminalator> 903 kB
<RoadRunner> is there a decent visual disk space usage app like Treepie or WinDirStat under Win?
<flipper887> How do I remove unneeded language packs?
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: baobab
<tomreyn> flipper887: you identify the packages and uninstall them.
<flipper887> tomreyn, I just reinstall every time the amdgpu-pro-drivers break my installs
<tomreyn> flipper887: this also works fro removing unneeded language packs. although it can seema little over the top.
#xubuntu 2018-03-27
<sima> Today I were booting from live 17.10 media to be able to do something and I am again HIT with lousy and *&%^(*& windows menager defaults on Xubuntu
<sima> Xubuntu is plagued for years with that window manager problem, where default skin almost doesn't allow windows to be stretch in lower and down parts
<knome> sima, most of this still applies: https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ne1uno> would lower dpi on mouse help? is there mouse setting somewhere?
<knome> theoretically making the mouse cursor slower could help
<ne1uno> 5 minutes seems to be a popular attention span these days
<flocculant> not in irc it isn't ...
<knome> it's usually 3 so if it's really 5 now.. there's a 66% improvement
<knome> isn't 5 even in IRL...
<flocculant> what were you saying?
<knome> i don't remember
<flocculant> :p
#xubuntu 2018-03-28
<rud0lf> can i change icon of folder in thunar? similar to folders like Public, Desktop, Video
<donofrio> how do I get the "receive-key" out of an 'add-apt-repository?'
<Kumool> rud0lf, if you change the gtk icon theme you can
<sima> Thunar is so freaking unstable on 17.10 64bit..
<sima> I right-clcked properties on *.part file that were downloading and Thunar crashed...
<sima> And again it crashed. Folder window were previously opened with "Open Containing folder" form Firefox.
<sima> Also I Greatly dislike that when I change sounde volume level, that nasty black overlay appears and stops me from seeing actual volume slider.
<sima> Would like that black overlay to move somewhere from default upper right corner, because it interfere with aactual controls , also by default in that corner
<sima> Together with nasty window manager skin that almost disables resizing windows from lower right corner, Xubuntu looks a nit more nasty then ever before
<usernew> hi i want to ask a question..anyone here
<slickymasterWork> !ask | usernew
<ubottu> usernew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usernew> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usernew> what are the commands after !
<usernew> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<usernew> When I try to launch steam from terminal,it starts steam but now I dont want terminal to run in bg.so when i close the terminal it also closes the steam program.I dont want that to happen.any advice
<usernew> I know i can launch steam from menu but just curious
<fightthewalrus> I just installed 16.04 latest and I realized that the three-finger "middle click" function of my touchpad isn't enabled, and the touchpad options don't seem to offer that function. How can I enable it?
<usernew> ok i found the answer .i am supposed to append "&" after the program's name
<usernew> quit
<usernew> exit
<usernew> hehe
<ondondil> So, there's this bug in upstream https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9896#c3
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9896 in General "move 'Disable' from bottom of history list to c-menu" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<ondondil> This made me aware that you can put clipman into notification area and then it has a "disable" option. But if you do that it uses edit-paste icon which looks out of place with elementary-xfce icon theme https://i.imgur.com/gKj4G23.png and quite awful with papirus-icon-theme https://i.imgur.com/hhZ7KFx.png
<ondondil> Is there a chance that one of these bugs could be fixed in bionic? Should I report this somewhere? On launchpad for example?
<ondondil> It's really annoying not to have an option to disable clipman, especially when you use password manager with autoclean clipboard function that does not work with clipboard managers.
<ondondil> I'd try to fix this myself but unfortunately I'm not a coder :-/
<knome> for 18.04, i don't think tbh (it's close to release and these aren't critical bugs)
<ondondil> Oh, too bad. Thanks for the answer though
<xubuntu84w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu84w> i have dowloaded xubuntu 18.04 and i have a question
<xubuntu84w> two questions in fact
<xubuntu84w> first of all
<xubuntu84w> what is the correct format to install 18.04 from usb
<xubuntu84w> NTFS or FAT32 ?
<xubuntu84w> and also
<xubuntu84w> can i upgrade 18.04 beta to full version on april 27 ?
<xubuntu84w> or i will have to redownload the whole thing again ?
<drleviathan> what format for the USB?  FAT32 I think (only 95% sure)
<knome> you'll need to use some software to create a bootable USB, you don't just format the USB stick and copy the .iso file there
<knome> and yes, you can upgrade to the final release of 18.04 after the release
<xubuntu84w> ok thanks
<xubuntu84w> i used universal usb installer
<xubuntu84w> i chosed "format to NTFS" as i had stuff on my USB previously
<xubuntu84w> and it started to copy the .iso to the USB which i didn't understand
<xubuntu84w> so i guess i have to try the other way arround and format the USB to FAT32 as drleviathan said
<xubuntu84w> is that right ?
<drleviathan> I always format the USB from the command line, and I usually need to lookup the recipe online.  As I recall, I first format to FAT32 (it not already formatted) and then (with drive NOT mounted) use 'dd' to copy ISO contents to the device.
<drleviathan> The format to FAT32 may be 'voodoo'
<knome> the formatting does not make any difference for the installer
<knome> as far as i know...
<xubuntu84w> hmmm
<xubuntu84w> the tutorial i saw didnt mention to format or anything
<xubuntu84w> so i understand i would have no precise answer in that matter
<xubuntu84w> i will just wipe my usb using 'dd' and try something else
<xubuntu84w> thank you for your support guys
#xubuntu 2018-03-29
<Kumool> is there a shortcut for opening the... "whisker menu"?
<insanity99> Thanks Kumool
<Unit193> Kumool: Ctrl+Esc?
<Kumool> aha! ctrl+esc! thanks Unit193 PS insanity99 try ctrl+esc
<insanity99> Ahhh thats great thanks!
<Unit193> 'Welcome!
<Kumool> now the question is, how to rebind to the Super key
<Unit193> Short answer: Don't.
<Kumool> nnnn but i want to :(
<Unit193> Keybinds work on keydown, that'll prevent any super+anything from working right.
<Kumool> mmm shouldnt it be a keyrelease?
<Kumool> oh well! how about rebinding to super_L+Esc then?
<Unit193> Sure.
<olar> tem br ae
<xubuntu74d> logout
<xubuntu74d> ls
<xubuntu74d> help
<xubuntu74d> HELP
<cfhowlett> ask your questions xubuntu74d
<xubuntu74d> I often get fatal system error - what is best log for more information Thanks.
<NewGnuGuy> xubuntu74d: You're going to need to provide a lot more information for anyone to be able to help you. See http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<letmutx> I am using xubuntu 16.04 and occasionally face freezes. Here is the kern.log: https://pastebin.com/H9CPs2qg
<letmutx> My CapsLock key blinks and a quick search shows that it could be a memory issue. But memtest doesn't report any errors.
<Ad1Tech> hi!
<Ad1Tech> does anybody here had problems with NVidia GTX graphic card on Xubuntu 16.04 or newer?
<Ad1Tech> I've got GTX 650
<Ad1Tech> on 14.04 I haven't got any problem with performance
<Ad1Tech> but when I installed 16.04 it's running slow in multimedia
<Ad1Tech> for example YouTube, every graphic effects, etc.
<Ad1Tech> I've tried to install nvidia drivers in a lot of versions, but it looks the same
<Ad1Tech> I've tried in newer versions of Xubuntu too (17.04, 17.10, 18.04)
<Ad1Tech> kernel upgrade to version 4.15.x make my PC unuseful
<Ad1Tech> then works extremely slow or freeze
<xubuntu61w> hi
<xubuntu20w> hi
<xubuntu20w> can someone explain to me the difference between KDE and Xfce ?
<xubuntu20w> Also which one of these two would have better wine-staging support ?
<xubuntu20w> anyone here ?
<pmjdebru1jn> hey, presumably it's known that the current daily xubuntu ISO doesn't boot proper to a desktop
<flocculant> pmjdebru1jn: what do you mean by that? never get's to it - or it's slow - we know about a 75s timeout to desktop if machine doesn't have bluetooth
<insanity99> Hey guys. Can you get full themes for xfce or only individual parts like icons and stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.xfce-look.org/
<insanity99> Thank you
<insanity99> Any way to make the clock bigger here? http://i.imgur.com/d0lxFg4.png
<knome> increase the panel width?
<insanity99> The clock is tiny for some reason knome
<knome> it looks like the LCD layout with some padding at the edges
<knome> which is probably as it's intended
<insanity99> Seems it is bugged to dissapear
<insanity99> based on my google search
#xubuntu 2018-03-30
<pmjdebru1jn> flocculant: it seems I may have been impatient
<flocculant> pmjdebru1jn: aah 75s thing? bug 1754836 for that
<ubottu> bug 1754836 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu: ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on org.bluez:/org/bluez: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754836
<pmjdebru1jn> ah I see you switched Evince for Atrill :)
<pmjdebru1jn> makes sense
<flocculant> mate-calc for the gnome one and engrampa for file-reoller
<pmjdebru1jn> yeah
<pmjdebru1jn> no weirdo window border nonsense :)
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't even mind the concept of it, but if not all apps actually go along, things start looking like a weird mess
<pmjdebru1jn> oh I see "Fonts" is a gnome3 thingy :)
<pmjdebru1jn> oh well :)
<flocculant> :)
<pmjdebru1jn> I'll install it over the weekend, and have a play
<pmjdebru1jn> I was testing just now in KVM
<pmjdebru1jn> thanks for the amazing work
<flocculant> yup - cheers - installer has seen changes
<Mylon> Why oh why is "Scroll the content not the window" a thing?
<Tobbi> Can anyone please tell me the latest version of SuperTux available in the software center?
<Unit193> In which version of Xubuntu?
<Tobbi> Unit193: I assume latest (?)
<Unit193> LTS, current, devel.
<Tobbi> Our friend RedSki here is still playing 0.4.0
<Unit193> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (artful), package size 1091 kB, installed size 3746 kB
<Tobbi> Ah okay.
<Unit193> !info supertux xenial
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 817 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<Tobbi> That seems our last release.
<Unit193> So he's likely using Xenial.
<Tobbi> Yup, so, RedSki: Definitely update your xubuntu :)
<RedSki> oh thank you guys i will update my OS
<Unit193> LTS releases are long term support, so of course won't have "latest and greatest", though the next version of the LTS (Bionic) is due out soon, which of course will have that update.
<RedSki> HOW TO UPDATE OS?!
<RedSki> :(
<RedSki> :O
<well_laid_lawn> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Unit193> At this point, I'd wait the half month for 18.04.
<Guest40518> yes how
<Guest40518> TELL ME MEME
<Guest40518> TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL ME
<Guest40518> :(
<Unit193> Well that's useful..
#xubuntu 2018-03-31
<Ohio_> Have an Xubuntu question about sessions if someone can assist
<Ohio_> I have two options when I log in one for xfce seesion and one for xubuntu session, is there a way to remove the xfce session?
<cfhowlett> nope.
<cfhowlett> not if you want to continue with xubuntu.  xfce is the display manager, after all
<Ohio_> I previously had the machine auto login so I thought there might be a way, thank you for your time
<cfhowlett> it will default to the last selection.
<Ohio_> I just can't seem to get back to the original way I installed Xubuntu, it saved my password but I still have to hit enter for it to boot, thought the extra session was the issue
<cfhowlett> nope.  that would be in your automatically login settings.
<Ohio_> Can you tell me what I may be doing wrong on the automatic login issue then
<cfhowlett> looking now ...
<Ohio_> Thank you, all I see is don't ask for password on login but it still requies you to hit enter
<cfhowlett> really?  that's doesn't seem right.
<cfhowlett> got it.  reverse this https://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Auto-Login-in-Xubuntu
<Ohio_> Thank you, rebooting now to see if it works
<cfhowlett> fingers crossed
<Ohio_> That did the trick, thank you again
<cfhowlett> it's all in the wrist, my friend.  now go forth, be fruitful and sin no more.
<Ohio_> LOL
<Ohio_> Enjoy your weekend
#xubuntu 2018-04-01
<guiverc> a user on #ubuntu noticed https://xubuntu.org/ says 16.04.4 is supported till 2019 (unchanged from 14.04 I guess) - who should be informed/etc?
<guiverc> sorry excuse my last
<guiverc> i misread sorry.
<sima> My "Super" key shortcuts aren't working in Xubuntu 17.10 64bit
<sima> When Iset up Ctrl+Alt+Key it then works, but not the "Super" key (one with Win logo)
<flocculant> sima: for anything? Super+T doesn't start a terminal?
<sima> flocculant, nope it does not start terminal
<Andrio> Does Super+E do anything?
<sima> ope
<sima> no
<sima> like Super is not working per se
<sima> xev says it works as a key
<flocculant> sima: no idea then - odd
<sima> this is what xev is saying, when 'Super' is pressed: https://bpaste.net/show/5d95e484d6de
<flocculant> sima: when I do that I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gzFggHrtkb/
<flocculant> which says Super_L not Multi_Key
<sima> So that is it, it is bind to other name even it is the same kaycode
<sima> flocculant, are you on updated 17.10 or LTS?
<flocculant> sima: I'm running 18.04 ...
<sima> ah so it works on 18.04..
<sima> Have you been updating form 17.10 or doing fresh install?
<flocculant> well it worked in 17.10,17.04,16.10,16.04,15.10,15.04 and on and on
<flocculant> sima: you got another keyboard you can try?
<sima> update or fresh installs?
<sima> ok, i could try with another keyboard
<flocculant> sima: I'm part of the xubuntu team - testing side - I do all sorts of things
<flocculant> sima: would at least prove hardware is ok
<sima> Aha I see what's the problem. On both new keyboard and the previous one, it _does_ work that RIGHT Super key, but not the one on the left side of the keyboard.
<flocculant> xev calls right one Super_R ?
<sima> and shortcut works right , with Right Super_R
<flocculant> I'll spin up a vm and see what happens there
<sima> so keycode 134 (Right Super_R) works, keycode 133 (Left Super_L) is binded to Multi_key)
<sima> I will make another fresh account to see if anything per-user it is.
<flocculant> ok
<sima> It seems that with new user account it works right (Left Super and shortcuts) so it got to be some user setting changed for current account
<sima> so it is per user account setting
<flocculant> sima: ok - so now it's just a matter of finding what you did ;)
<arthur29> hello
#xubuntu 2019-03-25
<nikolam> Hi , how do I get arrows on the scroll bars in Xubuntu? In every app (I suppose it is about GTK) before there used to be 2 arrows on the top and on the bottom of the scroll bar (in every application) and now there are none.
<nikolam> Not to mention that annoying inability to change window size in Xubuntu form the bottom right corner of the window.
<nikolam> (ability is there, but reaction space for cursor to change arrow into resize and be able to resize window, is only one pixel wide or so), so I need to change window manager to make it work
<nikolam> Xubuntu would be really much more usable as OS if person could normally change windows size from the right-bottom corner, like on MS Windows
<nikolam> by default
<nikolam> And maybe this scroll buttons thing is also about bad choice of themes, or themes are all intentionally edited not to have ability of showing arrows in the scroll bar.
<ubone> just want to say xubuntu is the best
<xubuntu35w> Hello sir
<xubuntu35w> how are you
<xubuntu35w> My laptop is 2gb ram and 380 gb hardisk
<xubuntu35w> can i use xubunt
<vimar> hehe
<__Myst__> How can I change WM/DE from XFCE to i3?
<brainwash> __Myst__: searching the web gave you no working solution?
<brainwash> it sounds like a common question
#xubuntu 2019-03-26
<__Myst__> brainwash: told me to do update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<__Myst__> updated the alternative
<__Myst__> nothing changed
<brainwash> doesn't sound like it should have any effect
<brainwash> if you use the Xfce session
<ninebits> i seem to be unable to install xubuntu over lubuntu. I've created a usb drive with the installer, place it in the lubuntu machine's usb port, and restart, but it doesn't boot into xubuntu. are there common mistakes people make when doing this?
<brainwash> ninebits: did you check if the usb drive is detected in the bios/uefi?
<ninebits> i have been messing around in bios, but i'm a bit scared of it
<ninebits> i may be trying to be too careful
<brainwash> I guess you probably did to ensure that the boot priority is correct
<ninebits> well, in my bios, i don't really see a boot priority
<ninebits> you're talking about CD-ROM, USB, HardDrive, etc... right?
<brainwash> yes
<ninebits> ya, i'm not seeing anything like that in my bios.
<ninebits> crazy.
<ninebits> i'm going to reboot into bios and make some notes.
<brainwash> got any other PC?
<ninebits> ya, i'll get my daughters' and see if i can get hexchat going there
<ninebits> bbiab
<ilias_gr> hi all. I am on xubuntu 18.04.2. Sometimes (not always) after the system starts I see on my panel 2 icons of nm aplet. One for Status Notifier Plugin and one for Notification Area. Other times only the icon for Status Notifier Plugin was shown. I read about this issue affecting other users too. Is there any permanent solution instead of just restart the panel (xfce4-panel -r) which works but not permanently?
<nikolam> Thunar dies if I drag-and-drop image form Thunar to the Thunderbird session, Thunderbird started with ssh -X , as another user on machine.
 * pikapika diogenes_ 
 * diogenes_ roger that pikapika :)
<pikapika> :)
<spyke581> Is it possible to add an afp network share to the fstab? Or any other way to mount an AFP share on boot?
<GridCube> spyke581: https://stackoverflow.org/wiki/Mount_an_AFP_share_from_Linux
<GridCube> but that's not like official or anything
<GridCube> so if you do that you're on your own
<GridCube> in any case if that works you just need to make that a script that executes when you boot, not in fstab but still
<spyke581> alright ill check it out. thanks
<supersoniczeus> hi, I have an issue on XUBUNTU 18.04. Can anyone help me, please?
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, would you let us guess what the issue is?
<supersoniczeus> thank you. I recently updated my xubuntu to 18.04 and during FIRST startup the mouse lags; I have to reboot my system to make work as expected
<supersoniczeus> I have do this always ... it's annoying
<supersoniczeus> I tried to find info around, then I decided to join the channel
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, your mouse and what about the touchpad?
<supersoniczeus> It's a desktop PC, it haven't a touchpad
<brainwash> did you try a simple relog?
<supersoniczeus> The problem occours first the login
<brainwash> or un+replugging the mouse
<supersoniczeus> during startup the XUBUNTU label is not rendered properly
<supersoniczeus> I think it's not about the mouse, but something related to graphics driver or so on
<brainwash> probably
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, have you got nvidia proprietary installed?
<supersoniczeus> Rebooting the system (not halting!) resolves the issue, but every morning I have to do the same
<supersoniczeus> No proprietary driver
<brainwash> I would compare the output of "dmesg" and Xorg related log files in /var/log/
<brainwash> bad boot vs. good boot
<supersoniczeus> What I have to search for? Unfortunately I am not so experienced!
<brainwash> differences I guess
<Axzercion> in the xorg logs any line that contains (EE)
<brainwash> mainly lines which address gpu initialization and driver loading
<brainwash> you can share the files here also
<brainwash> via https://paste.ubuntu.com
<supersoniczeus> well, in Xorg.0.log I see:
<supersoniczeus> [    28.071] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<supersoniczeus> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<supersoniczeus> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<supersoniczeus> [    28.071] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 26 09:16:19 2019
<supersoniczeus> [    28.146] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<brainwash> --> https://paste.ubuntu.com
<supersoniczeus> pardon, this is my first IRC session. I paste another content here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RyxyD9h5TB/
<brainwash> looks like some generic output
<brainwash> like said before, best to compare the file and output of "dmesg" from the two different states (bad boot and good boot)
<supersoniczeus> Ah okay, I will try to perform comparison
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, you could albo try to boot a previous kernel.
<supersoniczeus> diogenes_, how can I do that?
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, while booting keep shift key pressed down and once you reach grub menu, hit advanced and you gonna see several kernels to boot from
<diogenes_> chose the one with the minor version
<supersoniczeus> okay. Saying that it works, what I have to do next?
<diogenes_> to lock down that kernel and make it default
<supersoniczeus> okay
<supersoniczeus> I am going to try this and going also to understand better the dmesg and xorg output. Thanks for now guys
<diogenes_> ok good luck
<diogenes_> come with a feedback
<supersoniczeus> okay! Thanks!
<supersoniczeus> diogenes_, brainwash: thanks again for the help. I uninstalled the new kernel and now it works like a charm!
<diogenes_> supersoniczeus, so it was the kernel issue?
<supersoniczeus> I don't know if it was strictly related, but now it works properly. I made several tries, and I confirm that the problem occurred after a system update
<supersoniczeus> now, my quiestion is: what will happen on the next system update?
<diogenes_> so you went back to use the older kernel?
<diogenes_> the system udate will not harm but the kernel might
<supersoniczeus> yes, I wen back to old kernel linux-image-4.15.0-45
<supersoniczeus> the problem was with linux-image-4.15.0-46
<diogenes_> right so as for now skip updates
<supersoniczeus> is it possible to update and jump the linux-image-4.15.0-46? Or does xubuntu adopt an incremental update?
<diogenes_> until the kernel passes that particular version
<GridCube> oor try the next one instead
<supersoniczeus> yeah, I got it
<supersoniczeus> thanks again guys
<supersoniczeus> Have a nice day
<xubuntu70w> hi, i installed xubuntu core via the ubuntu mini.iso. I want to theme xfce like it appears at default, but the xubuntu core package doesn't include xfce's standard themes. where can I install them?
<diogenes_> xubuntu70w, in synaptic, look for themes.
<xubuntu70w> diogenes_ not seeing a package for the default xfce4 themes
<xubuntu70w> diogenes_ I'm looking for the themes at the bottom of the list in first screenshot on this page https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance
<Spass> xubuntu70w, I think those themes weren't upgraded in a long time, so it probably isn't a best choice for new Xubuntu / Xfce
<Spass> maybe try Adwaita or Greybird instead?
<xubuntu70w> spass I like the 'retro' look of the older xfce themes
<xubuntu70w> spass I found two packages in synaptic titled gtk2-engines-xfce and gtk3-engines-xfce, are those what I am looking for
<Spass> probably yes
<xubuntu70w> I don't want to download something that's not in the ubuntu repository
<xubuntu70w> spass what's the difference between gtk2 and gtk3 and how does they differ in regard to the xubuntu core DE?
<Spass> Adwaita, Greybird and Numix are in the official repositories
<xubuntu70w> i trust xfce's own repository as well
<Spass> basically most new applications are using GTK3, so they may not look good on an older/deprecated themes, like those you want, but nothing is stopping you from using those of course, I'm just saying that you may see some issues
<xubuntu70w> ok thanks
<xubuntu70w> spass: but xfce is primarily gtk2 correct?
<Spass> currently Xfce is being ported to GTK3, but 18.04 LTS has Xfce version 4.12, so not many programs are GTK3 there
<Spass> so depends on what version do you have installed, 18.04 or 18.10?
<xubuntu70w> spass 18.04
<Spass> so you should be fine in most cases, but if you'll see an app that looks not ok, that could mean that it's a GTK3 app (like GNOME Disks for example) and new theme is required to display it properly, you have to try on your own I guess
<xubuntu70w> ok, I'll try gtk2-engines-xfce and see if that works
<Spass> anyway, Adwaita, Numix and/or Greybird are themes, that you could have as a backup
<sm0rux> From today I get an error message (https://send.firefox.com/download/84e917f0a1/#IOZvfeMnFIqhXrB-8eRZXg) each time
<sm0rux> I restart my laptop. When I click "Report problem" nothing happens. How can I find out what cases the message?
<Spass> sm0rux, see what's in your /var/crash/ folder, it should tell you what's causing the problem
<Spass> then, you can try to delete files within it and restart
<sm0rux> Spass: Thanks a zillion, highly appreciated! I'll give your advice a try!
<sm0rux> Spass: Your advice seems to work. Again I'm so impressed by the power of all you guys in this channel!
<Spass> good to hear
<sm0rux> Spass: Thank you for your help!
<Spass> glad that my hint helped in your case
<johanhelmuth> Hey, do you guys know any pre-install software on a new installation that is known to "break" the system if removed, even though the name and description of the software sounds/look unrelated to anything that would be considered "unsafe" to remove? I just installed Xubuntu, removed a lot of bloaty software that wouldn't need, tried to make sure that I would only remove software that seemed unrelated
<johanhelmuth> to anything important (based on name and description), yet it completely broke my system.
<johanhelmuth> Tried to look for a compiled list online for pointers, but couldn't find anything really.
<gnrp> johanhelmuth: What is "completely broken"?
<gnrp> it is difficult to determine your judgement of "useful sounding software" ;)
<johanhelmuth> Yeah, you are right. A second glance at my text and I realize no useful information was in there, sorry about that. :P
<Spass> johanhelmuth, hello, I think I saw a related thread somewhere lately, and the solution was to install xfdesktop again, iirc, can't find it now
<johanhelmuth> So after removing games, application finder, bluetooth adapters/manager, catfish, dictionary, mail reader, onboard, onboard settings, parole, power manager (i'm using a desktop, not a laptop, not useful for me?), ristretto - after reboot and then login, no desktop or anything shows up. I can only see my background, no panel, no desktop-menu (righ-click) no nothing.
<Spass> it was probably about thunderbird
<Spass> do you see your mouse cursor?
<johanhelmuth> Yes I do
<johanhelmuth> The only thing I see
<Spass> yeah, check if you have xfdesktop installed
<johanhelmuth> Well, problem is that I reinstalled everything, haha
<johanhelmuth> I just haven't removed anythign this time around, yet
<Spass> did you remove thunderbird last time?
<johanhelmuth> I did actually, yeah!
<johanhelmuth> That's annoying, since I prefer Mailspring over Thunderbird >:(
<Spass> hmm, so maybe I remember that correctly then, I need to find the exact thread
<johanhelmuth> Also, I have to say, the amount of games I have installed by default is pretty ridiculous, haha. :D
<Spass> here, but I've seen another one too, https://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/awfvzr/why_does_removing_mail_reader_remove_the_desktop/
<johanhelmuth> Thanks!
<johanhelmuth> Ooh! I removed mail reader as well as thunderbird last time
<johanhelmuth> Maybe removing Thunderbird is fine, but not mail reader?
<Spass> I'm not sure what exact package causes the issue unfortunately, but yeah, mail reader/thunderbird is the suspect here
<johanhelmuth> I will remove and reboot one at a time, will see which one it is that messes it up
<Spass> you're using 18.04?
<brainwash> mail reader is not a mail reader, but a shortcut to your preferred mail reader (provided by the essential component "exo")
<brainwash> same for "web browser"
<Spass> another report of the same issue - https://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/b4jlwy/xubuntu_in_netbook_problems/ej7vmc3?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<brainwash> I did not check the reddit posts, but it's bug 1783764
<ubottu> bug 1783764 in exo (Ubuntu) "Deleting "Mail Reader" crashes the computer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783764
<Spass> johanhelmuth, so you probably was using Software (gnome-software) to remove those apps too, right?
<johanhelmuth> Yeah, I'm using "Software 3.28.1" to remove
<johanhelmuth> Would you say that apt remove/autoremove is more reliable?
<brainwash> the cli way forces the user to look up information and also shows exactly what is being removed
<Unit193> johanhelmuth: Much.
<johanhelmuth> Alright, won't use the gui for it then, thanks!
<johanhelmuth> Spass: So uninstalling Thunderbird went just fine now with apt autoremove, no issues at login. Not sure if that was the initial issue, but yeah.
<johanhelmuth> Thanks for the help everyone.
<Spass> johanhelmuth, the issue was that "Mail Reader" shouldn't be visible in the Software application, removing that removes some important packages with it
<Spass> I can recommend you using Synaptic to manage your packages in GUI
<Spass> it's in the repos (sudo apt install synaptic)
<Spass> it's very reliable
<Spass> and shows you more info
<johanhelmuth> Sounds much better, yeah
<Spass> I use it very often to search for a specific package etc.
<Unit193> Synaptic shows you more detail, but if you're into the whole 'snaps' thing it won't do much for you as it doesn't handle those.
#xubuntu 2019-03-27
<xubuntu54d> hi i have xubuntu 18.04 the problem i have is broken package unableto fixed any suggestion ?
<xubuntu54d> hello
<Makerblaker> Hello
<Makerblaker> Which package are you having issues with?
<xubuntu54d> nvidia
<n-iCe> is xubuntu also a livecd?
<xubuntu82w> день добрый, скажите данная ос поддерживает сенсорный экран и тачпад?
<gnrp> xubuntu82w: if you are not a spam bot, this is an English speaking channel ;-)
<knome> !ru | xubuntu82w
<ubottu> xubuntu82w: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu82w> good day, tell me this OS supports touch screen tacpad?
<gnrp> yes, it does, although you might be facing compatibility issues with the touch screen (check the vendor before) and xfce is imho not a good choice for touch-based usage
<xubuntu82w> and what to choose then?
<gnrp> I think gnome (so regular ubuntu) is more suited, but others might have better ideas. I don't use a touch screen right now
<gnrp> I was using xfce with a touch screen for some time and it was nice, but you could tell that it was not made for that, I guess others impement it much better
<xubuntu82w> ok
<xubuntu82w> thanks
<johanhelmuth> Does "apt list --installed" include more variables than the arch linux command "pacman -Qe"? I like the idea of lightweight, barebone, clean systems. And I'm surprised to see so much pre-installed packages on Xubuntu. Maybe the ubuntu apt list command just include more?
<johanhelmuth> Or maybe the ubuntu base just has a lot more dependencies to begin with?
<brainwash> johanhelmuth: xubuntu is not lightweight
<johanhelmuth> brainwash: Yeah, I'm starting to realize that, I probably should have done more research before installing. I just went by what I've "heard" online without any regards of sources.
<Spass> johanhelmuth, Xubuntu can be minimal, but to achieve that you should use mini.iso and Xubuntu Core package, more about it here - https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<johanhelmuth> Spass: Ooh! Thanks a bunch, will check that out
<Spass> but yeah, Ubuntu base still makes it heavier than Arch + Xfce
<johanhelmuth> Maybe Debian netinstall would be something for me? I really do prefer apt to pacman
<Spass> it all depends of what you expect from an operating system, I guess
<johanhelmuth> Maybe it's rude of me to discuss this here, actually
<Spass> there are many light distros based on Debian, but since I like Xubuntu I can recommend trying that Xubuntu Core way :)
<johanhelmuth> Will definitely give that a try, thanks again, much appreciated!
<johanhelmuth> Spass: Your recommendation about the minimal Xubuntu install was exactly what I wanted! Bare minimum installed on the system. Good stuff.
<Spass> nice, good to hear
<xubuntu90i> hello
<johanhelmuth> hei there
<xubuntu90i> I am having an issue I wonder if anyone can help with
<johanhelmuth> ask away, people seem very helpful in here
<xubuntu90i> If I restart my laptop after the battery dies, firefox, chromium, etc run extremely slowly
<xubuntu90i> lots of lag, even typing lag
<xubuntu90i> why could this be? and how do I stop it from happening
<johanhelmuth> Do you use a Dell laptop?
<xubuntu90i> yes
<johanhelmuth> Have a look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789295/slow-cpu-after-resume
<johanhelmuth> Seems like a powerstate issue.
<xubuntu90i> aha thank you I will try this
<johanhelmuth> Good luck
#xubuntu 2019-03-28
<uvizachan> nigger
<uvizachan> oh w8 i said it
<uvizachan> sorry
<uvizachan> Ehhh, anyways I was wondering if there's any impediment between this OS and me trying to use a VM to relay my Internet connections.
<gnrp> uvizachan: Sneaky...
<gnrp> uvizachan: Uhm, well, I don't know why you would do that, but yes, should work?
<gnrp> you mean a VM hosted on the same machine? It doesn't make too much sense and you spend resources, but it is possible
<uvizachan> Cool.
<johanhelmuth> Hmm, I'm having some issues with my boot time. I've checked my fstab, and everything is in order there, pointing to the correct UUIDs etc. types, mount points, options everything looks good. I've checked "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and checked the "systemd-analyze time", basically the userspace takes 1,6 seconds to get going, wich is nice and fast. But the kernel startup is insanely slow - 33
<johanhelmuth> seconds..
<johanhelmuth> Been googling for a bit, and most solutions I can find tend to point towards slow startups because of graphical.target, which is part of the userspace boot time, which isn't the case for me.
<johanhelmuth> Could this potentially be a grub issue?
<diogenes_> johanhelmuth, adm graphics?
<diogenes_> s/adm/amd
<johanhelmuth> nvidia graphics
<johanhelmuth> I tried adding nomodeset to grub, but nothing really changed.
<johanhelmuth> I also checked the boot log, and the only thing failing is the AppArmor initialization.
<diogenes_> is it a fresh install? upgrade? what kernel? has it always been this slow or it's a new situation?
<johanhelmuth> It's a fresh install, xubuntu minimal install
<johanhelmuth> kernel: 4.15.0-46-generic
<diogenes_> and have you upgraded the kernel?
<johanhelmuth> I have not
<diogenes_> what is in: ls /boot
<johanhelmuth> config-4.15.0-46-generic      memtest86+.bin            System.map-4.15.0-46-generic
<johanhelmuth> grub                          memtest86+.elf            vmlinuz-4.15.0-46-generic
<johanhelmuth> initrd.img-4.15.0-46-generic  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<johanhelmuth> That's in /boot
<diogenes_> i see
<diogenes_> patebin the: systemd-analyze blame
<johanhelmuth> https://pastebin.com/UyXK17ez
<johanhelmuth> That mostly displays the userspace boot, right?
<johanhelmuth> systemd-analyze time shows:
<johanhelmuth> Startup finished in 32.981s (kernel) + 1.669s (userspace) = 34.650s
<johanhelmuth> graphical.target reached after 1.632s in userspace
<diogenes_> yeah, nothing extraordinary in there
<johanhelmuth> I did notice one thing that might be odd, not sure though.
<johanhelmuth> checking "blkid", my boot partition doesn't have a UUID
<johanhelmuth> Which I'm certain it always have had before
<johanhelmuth> "/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="8e502ceb-20c6-4e85-a82d-e4aa89841940"
<johanhelmuth> Uhm, wait a second, fstab shouldn't contain boot, right?
<diogenes_> johanhelmuth, i need to leave now, hopefully someone will help you fother on.
<Spass> johanhelmuth, you could try upgrading the kernel to 4.18 with this command "sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04"
<Spass> but that's a pretty big step, should be safe tho
<johanhelmuth> will definitely try that out if all else fail, for sure
<johanhelmuth> I just have this feeling I messed my boot partition up somehow
<johanhelmuth> Spass: Does your fstab include a line for the boot partition?
<Spass> let me see
<Spass> well, I have my ext4 there, mounted to "/" described with UUID with these options "errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<Spass> I didn't make any changes to it, so it's a default entry
<johanhelmuth> alright, that's pretty much what I was hoping to hear
<johanhelmuth> alright, thanks
<johanhelmuth> so my fstab is definitely not the issue then, hmm
<johanhelmuth> I am almost certain I messed my boot partition up however, somehow. Because when I check the "blkid", everything is showing a UUID, TYPE etc. Except for my boot partition, it just shows the PARTLABEL and PARTUUID.
<johanhelmuth> Gonna stop my spammy speculations in chat here, and look for a fix. Thanks for the help again, Spass.
<Spass> no problem, stay for a while, maybe someone will have some hints for you
<johanhelmuth> Yeah, I'm always online, I have my irc client running on my homeserver 24/7
<johanhelmuth> Thank god, it's solved now
<johanhelmuth> "Startup finished in 1.980s (kernel) + 1.667s (userspace) = 3.648s"
<johanhelmuth> that shaved off 28 seconds
<johanhelmuth> I had to remove the UUID from "RESUME=" in "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume", and replace it with "none".
<johanhelmuth> Apparently boot timed out waiting to resume a specific device, every time I boot.
<Spass> thanks for the info, was that "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" your custom config?
<johanhelmuth> Honestly, I didn't even know it existed. Must be something that generated itself when I mounted my media hard drive
<johanhelmuth> Or wait.. now I get it, oh wow.
<johanhelmuth> So during installation of Xubuntu, for some reason my ssd was named sdb, and my bootable installation usb was sda. But after installation, somehow, the system changed my ssd to sda.
<johanhelmuth> Which screwed my fstab up, so I had to fix the fstab. So I'm guessing what the resume was pointing to, was the old swap.
<xubuntu70w> hello everyone
<xubuntu70w> I'm using xubuntu 18.04
<GridCube> good?
<xubuntu70w> i  don't understand why my laptop give me a blank/black screen when it wakes up from suspend
<xubuntu70w> is it driver related or something ?
<GridCube> it's because the screensaver is still enabled
<GridCube> most probably
<GridCube> it could be other things
<xubuntu70w> still enabled but why ?
<GridCube> disable your screen power saving settings and try again
<xubuntu70w> ok thank you i'll try that
<GridCube> i don't know https://askubuntu.com/questions/1094529/xubuntu-screen-does-not-wake-up-after-being-locked
<GridCube> it's a very common problem
<GridCube> sorry meant to paste this xubuntu70w https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1804235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1804235 Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Vimar> Hi
<xubuntu70w> Thank you GridCube i don't have a blak screenn anymore
<GridCube> xubuntu70w: :)
<GridCube> xubuntu70w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<johanhelmuth> Maybe a silly question, but do I need to remove nvidia drivers before installing new ones? Or will it automatically do everything for me? Suppose I have Nvidia 390 drivers, and I want to install the Nvidia 418 drivers. Will a "apt install nvidia-driver-418" suffice? Or do I have to remove stuff beforehand?
<johanhelmuth> Googled it, and I see mixed responses.
#xubuntu 2019-03-29
<friendlyGoat> hello i'd like to ask a few things about telemetry and privacy on xubuntu? does xubuntu do any telemetry stuff i should be aware of? if there was any sort of opt out thing during installation i think i opted out but its been so long and i just wanted to make sure since i dont like sending out info about my machine. if there is telemetry in ubuntu is it only for the main flavour or does it affect others? (lubuntu, xubuntu, all
<friendlyGoat> if anyone responds tag me please so i can see
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, respond to what?
<friendlyGoat> diogenes, oops you werent here for that. pardon. also i got distracted. let me copypaste what i said
<friendlyGoat> "i'd like to ask a few things about telemetry and privacy on xubuntu? does xubuntu do any telemetry stuff i should be aware of? if there was any sort of opt out thing during installation i think i opted out but its been so long and i just wanted to make sure since i dont like sending out info about my machine. if there is telemetry in ubuntu is it only for the main flavour or does it affect others? (lubuntu, xubuntu, all that
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, afaik, yes, only ubuntu uses telemetry and flavors don't have it, you could install etherape, clo all internet apps and monitor the traffic, it should be 0 B, no activity.
<diogenes_> s/clo/close
<friendlyGoat> diogenes, thanks for clearing that up, i looked up all the software associated with ubuntu telemetry and used a purge command and had none of them installed in the first place but i figured i'd ask here to cover all my bases, from how it sounds im good yeah?
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, 100% )
<friendlyGoat> alright thanks! thats a load off my mind
<friendlyGoat> seeya
<arante> Hi everyone! I'm currently using Xubuntu 18.04 and I'm having some issue with the LightDM GTK+ Greeter Settings. As far as I know, it is the tool to make customization from the login screen but in some weird situation, I cannot change the background of my login screen.
#xubuntu 2019-03-30
<friendlyGoat> hello i'd like to ask if my memory usage is good or not for my computer. let me get a pastebin to paste my specs in
<friendlyGoat> https://pastebin.com/dMSM00a4
<friendlyGoat> is this normal?
<friendlyGoat> i can also get a pic of task manager if needed
<friendlyGoat> if anyone responds please use my name in it so i can be notified
<GridCube> friendlyGoat, it looks alright to me
<GridCube> depends on what you are running
<friendlyGoat> alright perfect, thanks!
<friendlyGoat> right now im only running discord, several tabs in firefox, pidgin, and i was running my terminal
<friendlyGoat> im not that computer literate yet so i worry about ram and memory usage and all that jazz and if my computers fast sometimes haha
<friendlyGoat> oh yeah another thing running is my animated wallpaper in komorebi
<friendlyGoat> does that sound good?
<GridCube> yep
<friendlyGoat> alright thanks for helping me make sure my memory wasnt all messed up!
<friendlyGoat> seeya
<xubuntu11w> hi people
<ilias_gr> Hi all. Any idea how can I permanently amend the system (18.04.2) to not be appeared 2 nm-applet icons in tray? Xfce4-restart -r command is a solution but not a permanent one.
<xubuntu95w> hello fine people
<xubuntu95w> seems empty
<johanhelmuth> How can I determine what monitor horizontal sync and vertical refresh rate range I should use for a specific/new hz I want to overclock my monitor to?
<johanhelmuth> I have a Dell U2515H monitor that I know I can overclock to 80hz, and xrandr is giving me a BadMatch error. And I think it's because my HorizSync and VertRefresh numbers aren't correctly set in the xorg.conf file.
<johanhelmuth> I know there's packages that can determine the correct numbers based on the default monitor values, which isn't what I need.
<nanotube> hi everyone. having a problem with systemd-resolved here. if i do an nslookup with the default stub resolver, it spits out a result, but then hangs for like 10 seconds, and finally spits out "connection timed out; no servers could be reached". this makes all my dns lookups really slow. if i set dns server to my router directly (which is what systemd-resolve --status shows as dns server), no such problem. anyone have any ideas?
<nanotube> using xubuntu 18.04 with latest updates
#xubuntu 2019-03-31
<theDude> So I'm new to irc. What can I use this for?
<Eickmeyer> !support | theDude
<ubottu> theDude: As most of the Ubuntu channels, #xubuntu is English only. A list of the localized Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2BAC8-ChannelList.2BAC8-Local.Local_Ubuntu_channels. These channels will most probably be able to give Xubuntu support too. For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help/.
<Eickmeyer> See also /topic
<xubuntu00w> I replaced a broken harddrive disk in a notebook bij een SSD, and tried to install Xubuntu 18.04.1 from DVD after changing the booting possibilities. But it didn't work, I received messages like 'failed to start login service', failed to start snappy daemon'. Do I have to do something with the ssd before installing it? It is a SSD860 EVO from Samsug and the laptop is a Dell studio 1749
<qwebirc71457> Hi guy's
<qwebirc71457> how do i get public key ? xubuntu (ISO).!
<qwebirc71457> anybody here.!
<qwebirc71457> without public - no verify . iso (xubuntu).!
<brainwash> qwebirc71457: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/
#xubuntu 2020-03-23
<kgb> oh my goodness, OF COURSE that this Nvidia 1660 Ti is going to give me (major) grief, geez.
<Moogus_Show> Hello. I ran root@BlackBox:/home/bgp# pv XP32bit.iso > /dev/sdb and I meant /dev/sdc and I'm afraid I lost 20 years of photos & such. The .iso file was about 800MB, but I had maybe 250GB of files on the 1.5TB drive. Do you think it overwrote everything?
<DarkTrick> Moogus_Show, are all your files gone on  the drive?
<Moogus_Show> I realized *sort of* what I had done, and files were still accessible at first. I looked in gparted and the file system showed iso9660. I rebooted and now the whole thing is inaccessible.
<Moogus_Show> I'm trying foremost at the moment, hoping I wrecked the file system and overwrote only about a gig of what used to be there. I just really don't know what pv does. You see, I learn by breaking things. =$
<kgb> Well, I got it running: https://ibb.co/FgwHqt5 & now what I need to blacklist and do some somersaults https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dc9HscnhRk/ (& it's gonna get painful. :))
<kgb> Stress
<DarkTrick> Moogus_Show, I can't help you directly, but I can tell you, your data *might* still be there (the not overwritten part)
<kgb> Just shoot me, https://ibb.co/kggm7dR
<DarkTrick> Moogus_Show, You need to (somehow) make it accessible again. I guess something equivalent to Windows's "restore FAT table"-thing. But I've never done this on linux.
<Moogus_Show> Thank you, DarkTrick. I have a feeling I'll be stabbing in the dark for a while. I wish I would have run foremost only searching for one file type. My hardware is ancient and it's prolly gonna take a loooong time to search
<DarkTrick> Moogus_Show, didn't try it, but maybe this helps? https://askubuntu.com/questions/3883/how-to-recover-deleted-files
<Moogus_Show> DarkTrick, thanks! That's how I found foremost, which is what I am trying first. I feel like most of the data has to still be on there, because I could still access it after the ill-fated operation.
<Moogus_Show> I'm running PhotoRec to recover whatever was not overwritten when I did something stupid yesterday. It will take 17 days to complete. Is it safe to stop PhotoRec and restart it later?
<Hamilton> Do Xfce apps like terminal, thunar, ... use GPU for rendering or do they offload everything to CPU?
<Tombbs> is there any key combination to open System manager ?
<Tombbs> like in windows 10 is control+shift+esc
<Hamilton> Tombbs, If not, you can set it your self. Go to keyboard shortcuts and register yours
<Tombbs> wow, nice :P
<Tombbs> not even had think about this :D
<Tombbs> countrol + pause/break :D
<Tombbs> that would be awesome
<Tombbs> eFootball
<Tombbs> starting in few moment in my coutry tv
<Tombbs> country tv
<Tombbs> UEFA eEURO 2020
<Hamilton> Tombbs, Vantaa ?
<Tombbs>  eFootball PES 2020 ja konsolina PlayStation 4.
<Tombbs> yes Hamilton
<Tombbs> how did you know ?
<Tombbs> so this is spy area :D
<Hamilton> Tombbs, Use /whois name
<Hamilton> Where are Xubuntu fonts located at?
<diogenes_> isn't is /usr/share/fonts?
<Hamilton> Why all folders listed here are empty?
<Hamilton> https://pastebin.xyz/p?q=QndPMnc
<Hamilton> diogenes_, including that
<Hamilton> diogenes_, my bad
<Tombbs> https://imgur.com/a/Sb0Q36C
<bleb> anyone know how to disable animations in the whisker menu?
<diogenes_> bleb, to modify the source and recompile?
<bleb> diogenes_: oh
<bleb> so it can't be configured
<bleb> i guess i could compile and install the last version before they added this annoyance
<brainwash> open a bug report
<craig> E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list (type), E:The list of sources could not be read.
<craig> how can i resolve
<craig> E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list (type), E:The list of sources could not be read.
<craig> how cam i resolve
<craig> can*
<craig> i am a newbie and i dont know what to do. sorryy
<craig> E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list (type), E:The list of sources could not be read.
<craig> how can I resolve this error?
<Bashing-om> craig: pastebin the file for our inspection, We see the error then we can say more :D
<craig> ok wait a sec
<craig> there is my pc password
<Bashing-om> craig: Quick way, terminal command: I.E. ' nc termbin.com 9999 < <(cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list;) '.
<craig> i will try
<Bashing-om> craig: The result is a URL back in terminal. pass that link back here.
<craig> https://termbin.com/bcak
<craig> now?
<Bashing-om> craig: Sure does not make any sense (1234) .. what have we in that directory ' ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ' ?
<craig> balena etcher
<craig> dead snakes, mono official, oibaf ubuntu graphics, steam, ubuntu wines
<craig> ow sorry, im stupid
<craig> total 48drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Mar 23 21:15 .drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Mar 16 18:32 ..-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Jan 25 18:35 balena-etcher.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Jan 25 18:35 balena-etcher.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  132 Mar 23 21:21 deadsnakes-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  132 Mar 23 21:21
<craig> deadsnakes-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    5 Mar 23 21:21 mono-official-stable.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    5 Mar 23 21:21 mono-official-stable.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  148 Mar 23 21:21 oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  148 Mar 23 21:21
<craig> oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  150 Mar 23 21:21 steam.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  150 Mar 23 21:21 steam.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  134 Mar 23 21:21 ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  134 Mar 23 21:21 ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list.save
<Bashing-om> !paste | craig
<ubottu> craig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> craig: or as above use the termbin site :D
<craig> ok
<craig> https://termbin.com/ndeo
<Bashing-om> craig: Good - I see too that balena-etcher is also a bad list. Have you installed either balena or mono ? Are these your first attempts to install ?
<craig> I installed balena
<craig> and yes, they are my first attempt
<Bashing-om> craig: So what happened then that the balena-etchersources are now empty ? then we return to mono.
<craig> yes, balena is empty
<Bashing-om> craig: I ask again then - what happened that the file for balena-etcher is now empty - suppossing that you did intall the app.
<craig> i dont know. i used balena to boot another computer
<craig> i didnt do anything else
<craig> ow sorry
<craig> i disinstalled it
<craig> bruh
<craig> unistalled*
<Bashing-om> craig: Then we get rid of those sources ; terminal commands ' sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/balena-etcher.list ; sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/alena-etcher.list.save '. Advise when ready next to deal with mono.
<craig> ok
<craig> done
<craig> im ready
<Bashing-om> craig: OK, has mono ever been installed ? What I am asking is it also safe to remove the mono sources ?
<craig> no
<craig> should i remove it?
<Bashing-om> craig: then do terminal commands ' sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list ; sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list.save' then run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' and advise if any errors.
<craig> its working
<craig> THANKS A LOT
<Bashing-om> craig: Great ! .. You need the mono install directive ?
<craig> is it important for the computer?
<craig> ow wait
<craig> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<craig> what should i do
<Bashing-om> craig: Package manager is smart - maybe best to show us in a pastebin that result .
<craig> pk wait
<craig>  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940414243444546474849505152535455565758596061626364656667686970717273747576777879808182	Get:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic/partner amd64 adobe-flash-properties-gtk amd64 1:20200311.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 [143 kB]Get:2
<craig> http://ppa.launchpad.net/deadsnakes/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 python3.7 amd64 3.7.7-1+bionic1 [351 kB]Get:3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 base-files amd64 10.1ubuntu2.8 [59.9 kB]Get:4 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic/partner amd64 adobe-flashplugin amd64 1:20200311.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 [9,840 kB]Get:5
<craig> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 bsdutils amd64 1:2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [60.2 kB]Get:6 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libuuid1 amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [20.1 kB]Get:7 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libblkid1 amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [124 kB]Get:8
<craig> http://ppa.launchpad.net/deadsnakes/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libpython3.7-stdlib amd64 3.7.7-1+bionic1 [1,784 kB]Get:9 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libfdisk1 amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [164 kB]Get:10 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libmount1 amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [136 kB]Get:11
<craig> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libsmartcols1 amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [83.7 kB]Get:12 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 fdisk amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [108 kB]Get:13 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 util-linux amd64 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5 [903 kB]Get:14
<craig> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libnss-systemd amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [104 kB]Get:15 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 bluez amd64 5.48-0ubuntu3.3 [945 kB]Get:16 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libsystemd0 amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [206 kB]Get:17
<craig> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libpam-systemd amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [107 kB]Get:18 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 systemd amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [2,912 kB]Get:19 http://ppa.launchpad.net/deadsnakes/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 python3.7-minimal amd64 3.7.7-1+bionic1 [1,839 kB]Get:20
<craig> http://ppa.launchpad.net/deadsnakes/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libpython3.7-minimal amd64 3.7.7-1+bionic1 [596 kB]Get:21 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 udev amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [1,102 kB]Get:22 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libudev1 amd64 237-3ubuntu10.39 [56.1 kB]Get:23
<Unit193> ...Well that's a little long.
#xubuntu 2020-03-24
<HypothesisFrog> Hi!
<HypothesisFrog> I'm using xubuntu 19.10 on a laptop, and nobody what I do, the screen keeps blanking and then locking, after about 10 minutes. I've tried adjusting the settings in the Power Manager Plugin, but it has no effect.
<HypothesisFrog> It's actually a serious issue, because I have to chair a video conference shortly. And if every 10 minutes of not touching the keyboard, the screen blanks, and I have to enter my pw to get back in, it could be problematic.
<diogenes_> HypothesisFrog, look in screesaver settings also in a conference use 'presetation mode' to inhibit all screen savers.
<HypothesisFrog> diogenes_, thankyou!
<HypothesisFrog> For some reason I have this power management icon on the system tray, and I assumed that was the control for the screen saver.
<diogenes_> no problem.
<HypothesisFrog> screen is still going blank if I idle
<HypothesisFrog> doesn't lock though
<Hamilton> Audio playback is distorted in 18.04. I used clementine and strawberry. Both are noisy (a little). Both are using gstreamer. What can I do?
<xu-help89w> hello everyone, I am a total newbie to xubuntu .... I followed all the steps for installation, but after the restart I got that it is aborted.. what does that mean? what should I do next?
<danielt3> hello everyone! Does anyone mind helping me with my dual monitor setup?
<danielt3> I have a LG Flatron monitor plugged into my Toshiba Satellite notebook. In the default configuration things are fine but since they have different resolutions, the monitor gets a little of the screen chopped of. Apart from that, everything is fine.
<danielt3> (this setup uses the VGA output in the notebook)
<danielt3> but when I try to switch to the mode where I can actually have the full two-monitor area avaliable and drag things from one monitor to another, I get some garbage screen.
<danielt3> I can use the xfce "Display" application to setup but when it goes to the dual monitor mode (not mirror mode) it gets garbage screen. I will try to take a picture.
<danielt3> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "eoan" 19.10 • CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,6 GiB Total (2,6 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 21,1 GB / 245,9 GB (224,7 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control • Upti
<danielt3> me: 52m 30s
<danielt3> I uploaded a video showing the problem: https://youtu.be/4ZI2wGtKNt8
<diogenes_> danielt3, is this 19.10?
<danielt3> yes
<danielt3> description fixed
<danielt3> there is more info in the video description
#xubuntu 2020-03-25
<Cao_Pastor> Hi! I'm trying to install xubunto into an old Dell inspirion, But i'm having some difficulties as the system is unable to format the HDD for some reason. Is there anybody who can give me some pointers? Thanks
<Bashing-om> Cao_Pastor: So, how are are you intalling, and what happens as you try to install ?
<Cao_Pastor> I'm using a USB. It all goes well until the format part. I made the simple option of erase and format, but as it starts, i received a message of error trying to create the partition
<well_laid_lawn> Cao_Pastor:  is the usb mounted
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<Cao_Pastor> yes, i made it using rufus software
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know rufus
<well_laid_lawn> but the usb will have to be unmounted to be partitioned
<Cao_Pastor> well the software aims to make bootable usb drives "the easy way". I suppose it delivers the drive ready to use...
<well_laid_lawn> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cao_Pastor>  I checked and rechecked. By the way, rufus is the recomend software by Ubunto (go lucky on that. Anyway, i don't think the problem is the usb... would it help if i format the disk prior to the installation? I can do this using another computer. Witch format should i use?
<Cao_Pastor> I will have to leave for now. I will try to use another HDD( maybe it's  a hardware problem?) Any suggestions i will read them  as soon as i return, and thank you in advance for that. Thank you all for your attention.
<xubuntu29w> Hi
<jonzen> how d
<xubuntu29w> I'am facing issue with tethering my Moto G5 Plus
<xubuntu29w> it works on Lubuntu
<xubuntu29w> Wifi Hotspot works fine
<xubuntu29w> Just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 18
<jonzen> hmm
<jonzen> i have lg phone   whe i plug it in  gives me options on the phone
<diogenes_> xubuntu29w, check if dnsmasq is installed.
<xu-help97w> Hello everybody. Since a couple of weeks I'm using Xubuntu as OS, I managed to configur everything, except for one thing. Every additional application/software such as Chrome, Firefox, Spotify etc. has a very small interface. I've been looking for a solution on a lot of different forums but didn't find anything that really worked out. I changed the
<xu-help97w> DPI, the normal Display Settings, but it doesn't really solve the problem. I think it's a 'deep' core settings, also the lockscreen is tiny, as if it was for a screen 1.5x/2x of my size. I'm using a Lenovo Yoga 920-13IKB. Any help is very much appreciated!
<diogenes_> xu-help97w, what OS version and screen resolution?
<xu-help97w> XFCE Version 4.12  resolution 1920x1080
<diogenes_> hmm it should be ok with that resulution but what is the diagonal size of the screen?
<xu-help97w> 35.3 cm
<diogenes_> for a laptop screen 35? the maximum i've seen is 17,3.
<diogenes_> what model laptop?
<xu-help97w> yes, just measured it, here you can also find the specs: https://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-yoga-920/specs/
<xu-help97w> Lenovo Yoga 920-13IKB
<diogenes_> oh right i'm just used to inches, so it's 13 inch, indeed very small for full HD.
<diogenes_> so basically you've got 2 options, either lower down the resolution or try xubuntu 19'10 which has better scaling or wait till 20.04 comes out.
<xu-help97w> I'm a bit confused right now I run 'cat /etc/os-release' and it prints:NAME="Ubuntu"VERSION="18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"ID=ubuntuID_LIKE=debianPRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS"
<xu-help97w> So am I not even using Xubuntu? If I remember correctly my friend gave me Xubuntu
<diogenes_> and: lsb_release -a
<xu-help97w> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTSRelease:	18.04Codename:	bionic
<diogenes_> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<xu-help97w> xfce.desktop  xubuntu.desktop
<diogenes_> then it's xubuntu.
<xu-help97w> I see. So just the desktop area is the xubuntu software?
<diogenes_> there is a bit more than that.
<xu-help97w> can you elobarate?
<xu-help97w> elaborate
<diogenes_> it can boot where ubuntu fails also it doesn't include canonical services like telemetry.
<xu-help97w> I see. So it can be seen as an extension to ubuntu? If this is the case, if I update ubuntu it also does xubuntu? As you see i'm still a noob but working on it
<diogenes_> https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/18.04/release-notes
<xu-help97w> thx
<RoadRunner> to get skype for xubuntu 16.04; is the easiest and most problem free way to get skype deb or skype snap?
<RoadRunner> to install Skype on Xubuntu 16.04 which is easier and more stable: Skype Deb or Skype Snap?
<Unit193> I haven't used Skype since it went to an electron app.
<pleia2> it doesn't matter
<Unit193> I believe the package will try to add a repo, but it's really up to you.
<pleia2> I tend to use debs because I don't have many snaps installed, if they're the same version just use what you're comfortable with
<RoadRunner> is there any truth to snaps being less secure?
<pleia2> I don't know the context of that, but technology-wise, there's not reason a snap package would be more insecure than a deb package
<RoadRunner> don't have any snaps now, so perhaps to have less background packages installed I should just use a deb?
<pleia2> that's what I would do :)
<RoadRunner> thanks :)
<RoadRunner> Unit193: what's an electon app?
<RoadRunner> I mean is that strictly for a mobile phone?
#xubuntu 2020-03-26
<sarahzrf> hi
<sarahzrf> i'm trying to liveboot from a xubuntu flash drive in order to do a fsck on a broken install
<sarahzrf> but the hdd just doesnt seem to show up while booted o.O
<sarahzrf> why would that be? how can i get it to appear?
<sarahzrf> OH, raid vs ahci might be the issue, i remember i had trouble with that before >_<
<jphilips> Xubuntu 20.04 Testing Week - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<well_laid_lawn> Ac ouple of things about that web page : A sentence shouldn't start with And ; example 1, example 2 are links example 3 isn't.
<jphilips> Xubuntu 20.04 Testing Week - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
#xubuntu 2020-03-27
<tay> como fazer para formatar  o xubuntu??
<gnrp> Hmmmm.
<gnrp> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gnrp> ?
<gnrp> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gnrp> or rather that?
<jphilips> if there are any german speaking individuals here, please contribute to completing xubuntu's user-docs - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/de
<gnrp> oh, there is stuff to do?
<gnrp> last time I looked for translations German seemed to be over-translated^^
<jphilips> there are quite a number of languages that are missing or incomplete translations - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/
<jphilips> there is only 7 untranslated for brazilian portuguese if anyone knows that - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/pt_BR
<jphilips> 7 as well for finnish - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/fi
<jphilips> 3 for russian - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/ru
<Giuliqq> Hello everyone! New and unaware user of Xubuntu here. I've just installed Xubuntu on a late 2008 MacBook, in order to inject new life into it
<Giuliqq> As of know everything works smooth, except from some problems related to the suspension status and closing the lid of the Mac. It is impossibile to exit the suspension mode, only thing I get is a black screen. Any suggestion, useful links or something? Thank you in advance!
<gnrp> Giuliqq: When you reboot, do you see anything in the logs, or is the notebook jus tfrozen?
<Giuliqq> Thank you for your answer, first of all, very kind of you. I really can't tell if the notebook is really just frozen or just unable to load a proper interface, only thing to do is rebooting by a long press of the power button
<Giuliqq> Did not check the log, honestly, I'll try now.
<gnrp> so once you re-open it, wait a bit, and then reboot the computer
<diogenes_> Giuliqq, suspend in general is Achilles' heel for both linux and windows, on linux it works worse and there is little to nothing you can do about that.
<gnrp> and note the time
<gnrp> when you look into /var/log/syslog, you can check it out
<gnrp> ah, and what diogenes_ says. Suspend is a bitch
<Giuliqq> Thanks to the both of you, I've heard that suspend was one big itchy problem
<Giuliqq> but everything else works so smooth that I really want to try and solve this issue
<Giuliqq> I'll try with the log
<Giuliqq> Curios thing is that the notebook has a little led on one side, meant (originally) to indicate if the hdd was in function or not. Usually (while using OS x ) the led would turn off with the lid closed. In this case it appears to be the contrary: once I close the lid, the led stays active and then, once the lid is re-opened, the led rose flashing
<Giuliqq> Hemm, having some troubles with finding the log. Sorry for the silly question, really new user. Should I just use the command you wrote in the Ubuntu terminal?
<gnrp> no, but use the file explorer to navigate to /var/log
<gnrp> and then there is a file syslog
<gnrp> but as diogenes_ said, I highly doubt you will be able to fix your problem, esp. if you are new to Linux :/
<Giuliqq> Oh right, sorry, that was a route. you're probably right, was just willing to try
<jphilips> i've had some issues like that and had to Ctrl + Alt + F2, login, and kill the screensaver or screen locker
<jphilips> then Ctrl + Alt + F7 to get back
<Giuliqq> could it maybe me something related to graphic card drivers?
<jphilips> for me it was definitely a bug in the screen saver or locker, so had to kill it as it was malfunctioning
<Giuliqq> Thanks jphilips, I've read that and I've tried ctrl+alt+f2 but nothing happened
<Giuliqq> But I'll try again later
<jphilips> Giuliqq: if you press that key combination, the screen should go black and you should see a login prompt
<jphilips> ctrl + alt + f1 also works
<Giuliqq> I've read that in the past days, but once the lid is opened the screen is black and remains black whatsoever
<Giuliqq> Ok, thank you alla for your kindness and patience, I will try again sometimes in future. In case I'll avoid closing the lid with the notebook on. Thanks, bye!
<Allemand> Looking for help with my Toshiba Satellite laptop L15W. Xubuntu 18.04 is installed. The wireless chip is a Realtek RTL8723Be.
<Allemand> It doesn't see any wireless networks
<lighterowl> boy, are you unlucky.
<lighterowl> Allemand: is the adapter detected? are you sure that any hardware switches for turning wireless connectivity on/off on the laptop are set to enabled?
<lighterowl> generally, the driver is now part of the kernel, so it should at least be detected without having to install any external drivers.
<Allemand> Yes it is. I ran lshw -c network and the adapter is seen. If I toggle the hardware status with FN+F12, 'Enable Wi-Fi in the system will gray out. Hitting it again, enables it again.
<Allemand> Could it be the Network Manager? Where can I find it?
<lighterowl> okay. well, "Enable Wi-Fi" should stay enabled.
<lighterowl> ugh. the only thing that comes to mind is missing firmware. are there any messages related to the adapter in dmesg?
<Allemand> dmsg shows the adapter from when I toggled it off and on
<Allemand> Where can I find Network Manager to (re) install it?
<lighterowl> I don't see why you would want to do that. if you're sure that's what you need, apt purge network-manager will do the trick. but I'd advise against it.
<lighterowl> what's the output of "rfkill list"?
<Allemand> "sudo rfkill list: shows Toshiba Bluetooth, soft blocked: yes , hard blocked: no , Wireless Lan, soft blocked: no, hard blocked: no
<lighterowl> ohuh
<Allemand> can you elaborate?
<lighterowl> well, everything seems fine.
<lighterowl> though the arch wiki mentions that some devices have "only one physical antenna connected, and antenna autoselection is broken".
<lighterowl> you could try putting "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1" and rebooting. if it still doesn't work, change that to "ant_sel=2" and reboot again. if that still doesn't work, I'm out of ideas.
<Allemand> where do I put those options?
<lighterowl> oh, right, I forgot. create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf as root.
<Allemand> "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1" worked!!!  Thank you very much!
<lighterowl> yay! :)
<Allemand> This had been working a year of so ago and then I haven't used it in about a year so it is strange that this is needed but whatever
<lighterowl> huh. perhaps you updated your system in the meantime, and the new drivers don't default to antenna number one anymore - but that's just conjecture.
#xubuntu 2020-03-28
<dfrerre> hello
<dfrerre> hi
<dfrerre> ola
<bleb> xubuntu 18.04 just started failing to boot after a year or two of working fine
<bleb> it gets to the blue xubuntu startup screen, then waits there for a minute or two, then flashes an error message ending in "Control-D to continue:"
<well_laid_lawn> bleb:  software doesn't change without effort so it might be a hardware issue
<well_laid_lawn> what happens when you hot ctrl+d ?
<well_laid_lawn> s/hot/hit/
<jphilips> All those interested to help improve the stability of next month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<xu-help1w> hi
<xu-help1w> I just wanted to know can I run xubuntu from pendrive without installing it
<diogenes_> yes
<xu-help1w> like we do for Ubuntu the process is same right!
<xu-help1w> we need to put it on pendrive by rafus right!
<diogenes_> etcher or win32diskimager are recommended.
<jphilips> xu-help1w: yes rufus is recommended - https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#2-requirements
<jphilips> they all do pretty much the same thing, so whatever you are most comfortable using is fine
<sbsp> hey guys, what is the default user that squid run as on xubuntu 1804 ?
<nebojsasrb> hi
<nebojsasrb> any one on chanel
<tomreyn> !justask | nebojsasrb
<ubottu> nebojsasrb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2020-03-29
<xu-help89w> buonanotte
<xu-help89w> ho installato xubuntu su un compaq hp 6720 non rileva la scheda wi fi
<xu-help89w> cosa posso fare?
<xu-help89w> hi i put xubuntu on hp compaq6720s but it don't feel the wi fi schedule.....what can i do?
<xu-help75w> hi , I just downloaded xubuntu 19.1 and being run through flash drive
<xu-help75w> but when wanted to install in HDD I find error message and it is not allowing to install on HDD pls help
<xu-help75w> giving screenshot
<xu-help75w> ...
<well_laid_lawn> xu-help75w:  we'll need to know the error to help
<xu-help75w> when I click the install Ubuntu button the HDD logo disappeared and then appears
<xu-help75w> but no error message
<xu-help75w> I have w10 installed in my hard-disk
<well_laid_lawn> youu said there was an error message
<xu-help75w> that error message appears at the time of start of Ubuntu os
<well_laid_lawn> did you chec the iso ?
<well_laid_lawn> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xu-help75w> the installer encountered an unrecoverable error a desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem
<xu-help75w> and try installing again.
<xu-help75w> this is the error message at the start of xUbuntu os
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the iso ?
<xu-help75w> I have verified with the etcher app
<xu-help75w> how to verify iso
<well_laid_lawn> see the response from ubottu above
<xu-help75w> http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter...are/md5sum.exe
<xu-help75w> file not found
<Fernando-Basso[m> What icon theme is this (the blue  one)? https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=55922#p55922
<Fernando-Basso[m> I wish they included some description on what was used on each screenshot.
<jphilips> Fernando-Basso[m: if you look in the terminal that is open in the image, it mentions icon theme next to 'Icons:'
<Fernando-Basso[m> I have installed elementary-xfce-icons-git from AUR (Arch Linux), but they are not even close to those)
<dinar> hello. how to install alt+shift to change layout in xubuntu?
<diogenes_> dinar, keyboard > layout > change layout option like here: https://i.imgur.com/jaH0g7v.png
<dinar> i have found that problem was in russian translation. thank you.
<xu-help9w> Hi! i've intalled xubunto 18.04 and met with a problem regarding monitor resolution. At this time is set by default in 640x480 and gives me no other option of resolution. My monitor is a bit old, but it can support 1024x768. Can anyone help me setting this? thanks
<jphilips> hi xu-help9w
<jphilips> i had similar problem with that when i installed the nvidia drivers
<xu-help9w> Hi! did you find the solution?
<jphilips> i went back to the open source nouveau driver and that solved it
<jphilips> try opening a terminal and typing 'inxi -G' and see that gets outputted
<xu-help9w> ok
<xu-help9w> i got card: VIA CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<xu-help9w> and Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 )
<xu-help9w> drivers: fbdev (unloaded: modesetting, vesa)
<xu-help9w> Resolution 640x480@73.00hz
<xu-help9w> OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe  (LLVM 9.0, 128 bits)
<xu-help9w> version: 3.3 Mesa 19.2.8
<xu-help9w> this is it
<xu-help9w> "drivers: fbdev (unloaded: modesetting, vesa)" is the problem around here?
<jphilips> i'm not very familiar with this, so hope someone who is maybe able to assist
<xu-help9w> ok, thanks anyway. Can you tell me where ou went to pic the drivers?
<jphilips> try this in the terminal 'xrandr -q'
<xu-help9w> Failed to get size of gamma for output default :(
<xu-help9w> it's all set to 640x480
<jphilips> you can try setting a different driver in 'Additional Drivers' found in the menu
<xu-help9w> already did, no good
<xu-help9w> I´m trying to find drivers in ViaTech...
<jphilips> i'm guessing you are connected by VGA, so try this 'xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024x768_60.00'
<jphilips> then try going into 'Display' in the menu and see if it shows up in the list
<xu-help9w> Failed... cannot find outpuut VGA1
<jphilips> try VGA-1
<jphilips> i was checking this https://askubuntu.com/a/441075
<jphilips> and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xu-help9w> same...
<jphilips> try this 'xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768'
<jphilips> that's as far as i can help as i haven't been able to fix this issue when i encountered it. sorry
<xu-help9w> i think the problem may be driver related... the last one didn't work...
<xu-help9w> Big thanks for trying to help me :)
<jphilips> yep definitely likely to be a driver issue. has this same issue happened with earlier xubuntu installations, like with 16.04 or 14.04?
<xu-help9w> don't really know, this is the second machine i installed with this OS. The previous one worked very well, same OS version
<Cean> Hello. I have a problem. Maybe someone here can help me. I'm using 18.04. I bought this card: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075MDH28Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I'm trying to use it on an MSI B450-A PRO motherboard. The NVMe drive fits into the adapter just fine, and the adapter fits into the PCIe slot. Xubuntu doesn't
<Cean> see it. Is there something else that I should be doing?
<Cean> Am I on the right channel? Perhaps my question was a little silly and not considered to be worth anyone's time. It seems to be a little quiet here. I don't mean to bother anyone, but if someone can help me I would really appreciate it.
<gnrp> Cean: Well, it is late by night
<gnrp> for some people
<gnrp> and in general, you have to wait for a while. An answer can take hours...
<gnrp> what ssd are you using with that?
<eegore> good evening
<gnrp> and when you do `dmesg|grep nvm`, what does it output?
<gnrp> eegore: hi
<eegore> This is about the only distro that does not plug the resources of an Atom proc with 4 gigs
<eegore> KDE was horrible
<eegore> Still a little slow since I encrypted the hard drive
<gnrp> eegore: Hm, encryption shouldn't take away that much speed if you don't do a lot of copying or so
<eegore> Uses less power than a desktop though
<eegore> I do my banking and trading on this so I need a little security
